# Fifers & Ninewells Chatterboxes Part 3 (PREVIOUSLY ROLLERCOASTER)



## bubblicous




----------



## Alidoll

Argh...just typed a LONG POST and it's gone...can't post again as Kirsty's bath time...


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Embryologist said we have to take the 'torpedo' as early as possible tomorrow Anya!! We got a call on Tuesday to say we have 14 fertilised eggs - woo hoo. Transfer is tomorrow and we have been asked to think about whether to transfer 1 or 2 although ultimately it depends on how good quality the embryos are. Here's hoping they are still healthy and happy and waiting on us   

Anya - thanks for posting the ZW CD to me - thats so kind of you. After tomorrow only 2 days to go until your test date   

Hi to everyone - rushing off just now as we are visiting relatives tonight


----------



## Alidoll

PBundle - that's great news! So pleased for you doll. Good luck for the transfer tomorrow..Piece of advice...don't have a full bladder when you first arrive or your back teeth will be floating by the time they call you through!

Anya - you ok today doll?

Moneypenny - welcome to the Ninewells chatterboxes. Can't help with the drug protocol question...anyone else help?

Kim - how's those gorgeous girls of yours doing?

Ditto Corin and Beg.

Linz - how u doing missus?

Everyone else - hiya!

Well, got my crown today so hoping that's the last dentist appt for a while! Looks pretty good tho!

Was our wedding anniversary yesterday so got in a Chinese carry-out...hardly the Ritz but tasted ace! Nine years..you get less for murder as they say. Next year hoping DH whisk me off someplace warm..and I don't mean Tesco cafe! Mind you, would need to hit him about Tue head with the travel brochures for him to get it..doesn't do subtle hints whatsoever. Bleeding obvious is more his forte...still, heart in the right place and still with me so can't complain! 

Have his company's family barbq this Sunday. Can't say I'm looking forward to it tbh as won't know a soul there but need to at least show face. Why do companies inflict that on their staff..like people really want to spend one of their free days in the company of staff they work with?!

Oh gawd, DH just read the above..though he can't complain considering he bought a SINGLE TICKET FOR ROBERT PLANT without even letting me know he wanted to go..not a happy bunny as It's a Monday night over in Edinburgh...much grovelling on his part WILL BE REQUIRED FOR ME TO FORGIVE! AND YES HE'S STILL READING..LOL!


----------



## Alidoll

BEV - HATE PREDICTIVE TEXT!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys.
Had to go in at 8:15 this morning and then pop to the loo at nine to change the patches and insert torpedo.
Morning dragged...everything was getting to me today, even the kids. Just didnt have any patience (but tried to grit my teeth and hide it). Probably hormones.

Was told that two of my colleagues had diarrhea last night and stomach pains but they came in today anyway. And another colleague was off because her one year old has suspected rubella....nice.
At about 3pm i started getting stomach pains and feeling nauseous.

Rest of the day dragged.

Got home at 16:30...straight in to pjs, had a pizza and went to bed. Just sooooo tired!!!!!  Still feeling a bit dodgie, but havent been sick or had the runs.
Maybe it's my subconscious playing tricks?

Need to go in early again tomorrow, which means doing the torpedo at work.

Looking forward to the weekend....sigh.

Hope tomorrow is a better day.

Ali, I hate those works dos as well. Luckily hubby's company didnt have a xmas party last year. The worst are the ones when you have to buy secret santa presents for people you dont even now. Especially if you buy something really nice and then get blow up "tits" in return and have to pretend to think it's hillarious.
I think that year i got a "signed" MacDonald Bros Cd for that colleague as i knew she really liked them...hubby got a Boob mug (gave it to my 13 year old nephew who loved it)...

Happy wedding anniversary by the way.

PB I bet you wont be able to sleep much tonight. I was so excited. Try not to worry about anything. They are so nice. It's very similar to having a smear done, but with more people in the room, you'll get to wear a nice gown, and hubby will get to wear a nice green hospital suit hee hee. You'll be able to watch embies going in on the screen and get a nice picture at the end.

As Ali says, don't start drinking till about 10 (apart from maybe a cup of tea in the morning). It only takes about 20 mins for the water to get to your bladder. They told me i had to drink about 500ml (small bottle of water).
Unfortunately they didnt call us through till about 11 by which time i had water coming out of my ears. Neary died when the nurse said "I'm going to put pressure on your bladder!!!"

Are you going to Broughty Ferry for your acupuncture? Kevin is so nice. Put your feet up after for the rest of the day and let hubby spoil you.
We're here for you during the 2ww madness.

Cant wait to hear how many embies you have on board and how you are feeling tomorrow.
Posted Zita today. Headphones are of benefit if you don't want hubby taking the mick hee hee.

Moneypenny welcome to the thread. I read you have twins? What do you mean by drug protocol? If it's patches or progynova and pessaries PB and myself will be able to help. What do you want to know?
I was told to start taking patches (or progynova) once my scan showed that my lining was nice and thin(less than 3mm) . This builds up the lining. The'll scan you again 8 days later. Lining then has to be more than 7mm thick. If it isn't you continue with patches or progynova for another few days. They'll keep scanning till lining is thick enough. Once it's thick they'll tell you to start taking pessaries (torpedos). These kid your body on that you are pregnant. You might get pregnancy symptoms as well. The pessaries stop the lining from being shed.
I was told to continue the pessaries (and patches) for 3 months if BFP. After that your own body should takeover.

Hope that helps.
xxx


----------



## Masue

Hi everybody, 
Just a quick note to let you know that I'm back on the board! Seems appropriate since its a fresh board and a fresh start for me! I can't believe that its already been 7 weeks and I have nothing to prove apart from a couple of extra lbs! Spent lots of time with DH hugs and getting drunk, supporting a mate who's **** of a DH has been cheating on her for the last 5 months, and generally keeping myself out of mischief! Lots of news - sisters boyfriend is now back from Afganastan and has proposed! They marry in Winchester Catherdral at the end July and I'm a bridesmaid! (hopefully i won't have to wear anything too dreadful). They come up this weekend so it will be lovely to see them both. Had a bit of a day of it today - big sister, next door neighbough and work collegue have all anounced today that they are pregnant! Really pleased for them all but also can't control the tears - I wouldn't feel better if they couldn't have more children but it does bring home what I don't have.... anyway, tomorrow's another day   .

Moneypenny - FET ICSI is what I'm doing so here's the 411 ...
  2wks of Nasal Spray for down reg (usually started on day 3 od cycle) - I don't do this bit cause I don't have a cycle.
  Base line scan (linning needs to be under 2mm) followed by Stim Drugs (I'm on proganova) (i think most continue on the nasal spray) Scan 7 days later to check on progress. This is the bit where they increse my drugs and see me at 3 day intervals untill my linning is over 7mm. 
  Continue on all drugs ans they defrost the embies - ours were frozen at p1 stage so they are then left to grow for 3 days.
 Stop nasal spray 48h prior to transfer and start pessaries (YUK)
 Transfer is fairly straight forward - full bladder (don't turn up with bladder too full!) takes 20mins or so and then continue with drugs (dosage of stim is reduced to 2/3) untill home PT (17days later)

I think its different for everybody but this may give you an idea.

Hi everybody else - will read all posts and catch up soon

Sarah xx


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Bookmarking and sending loads of                


Lv
Bev


----------



## molly76

Hello Ladies, We've on to pastures new, Hope everyone is well xx

Hi Anya, you sound exhausted, keep thinking of you and saying my special prayer for you and PB      xxxx

Hi PB, great news about your embies and I hope transfer will go well xxx     Defo take it easy with the water - nearly swam out of the place xx   

Hi Ali, glad your tooth is sorted - must be a relief for you. Happy Anniversary to you and your DH. Really need to show my DH how to post, who knows where it'll end up Will write down the instructions for him xx

Hi Sarah, so good to hear from you, you sound as if you've had lots happening, it's great that your brother in law is home and you all have a wedding to look forward to. I know it's hard and upsetting to hear news of babies and then you feel so bad, it's just such a longing for you and      it'll happen for you and your DH xx

Hi Kim, hope all's well xx

Hi also to Bev, Kayla, Wubble and Linz and to ladies I didn't mention xx

I had my 38 + 2 week check yesterday and am measuring 40 cm but I've a good bit of fluid kicking about, head is 3 - 4/ 5 of way in so fingers xxxxxxxx

Then I went to Edinburgh to see my friends little baby - 5 days old, tiny little thing. There is something lovely about babies, I could have put her under my top and ran away with her - tight squezze   Anyway better head - off to get my waxing done - so better dash xx

Back after waxing -   was agony!! I know - not as sore as childbirth but a few times I thought I'd have to go with one hairy leg and one half hairy leg. Normally doesn't hurt as much.

Weather is terrible here - pouring rain then sunshine all day long. Will check again later to see how you're getting on PB xx


----------



## preciousbundle

wooo - this thread is busy again!

Welcome MoneyPenny.

Alidoll - happy anniversary - our celebratory meal was a pub meal so not much different to your Chinese carry-out!

Sarah -    to you. Three pregnancy announcements in one day is a lot to take on board. Your day will come too.   

Molly - glad the baby scan went well. You are getting close now!!

Anya - thanks so much for the loan of the ZW CD, and for letting me know what to expect when we went in for the transfer today. Bet you are looking forward to DH coming back home tomorrow evening.


Well we had our transfer today!!! Dr Kay and the staff were lovely.  Sooooo glad I didn't start drinking until 10am as it was just after 11am when we finally went in, and I was bursting!! Started to worry when the nurse pressed down on my tummy - eeek. We had 2 embies transferred - one cell 8 and one cell 7 (not that that means much to me really but that's what we were told). Another 5 have been frozen so we have some snow babies too. Really pleased. At first we were told only 2 would be frozen but after transfer the embrylogist said they had checked them again and some more had divided so we have 3.  I thought he meant a total of 3 but he explained another 3 on top of the 2 so we are really chuffed.  We planned to go out for lunch before acup appointment but by the time we got there we only had time for a sandwich in the carpark!!  Acup was relaxing though then we came home and I have chilled reading my magazines and DH made tea.  I find it difficult to stay put as my mind works overtime but I will chill as much as possible for the next 3 days amd keep my feet up for a good part of each day. Anything to help my little embies snuggle in to their new home.  Thanks girls for all your good wishes.

Anya - thinking of you as not long till your test date


----------



## anyamac

PB so glad all went well for you today. You must be so chuffed about the outcome. Try to stay as positive as possible (no easy, i know).
Such a bonus to have your frosties as well.

Today was a bit better. Only felt a wee bit queasy in the morning but soon recovered after some breakfast.
Day in nursery flew by as well.
Popped in to mother in laws on the way home to say good bye as she's heading to the mainland for the next week.

Sis in law peed me off twice today.
At lunchtime she popped over and kept going on and on about miscarriages. Didnt really want to hear about that right now...then she asked me if i would look after their dog (and fish) for the next few days and nights as they are heading to the mainland too till sunday. Said yes, but the more i thought about it at work, the more it was putting me under pressure. The thought of constantly having to run over to her house to let dog out and feed him and the fish numerous times over the weekend, after possible testing BFN and possibly "coming off" hormones and having painful with-drawel pains...didn't appeal to me. Didnt think it was fair on asking my hubby either.
Phoned her as soon as i came home from work to see if she minded asking my niece (as she had offered).
Sis in law started putting on the guilt trip. "I only asked you cause i know i can rely on you and what is if niece goes out at the weekend and is hungover. God knows when she'll let the dog out ...bla bla". 
I was quietly raging. It wasnt exactly easy to say no and i didnt take the decision lightly. Thought she'd understand...grrrrrr.

Sorry for moaning!

2 more sleeps guys!!!!!

Had another nap tonight. Was so tired again after dinner. Slept from 6:30 till 8pm hee hee.
Not long up and having a cup of tea. 
Thought I'd check on you all, take torpedo and the head to bed. 

Looking forward to hubby coming home tomorrow. Think he'S going to start painting the Ensuite at the weekend.

I pray that it's good news on saturday.    Thank you all for your support.

Kim, Ali, Corrin, Bev, Molly, Kayla, Sarah, PB, Wubble, Linz   thank you so much for being on the rollercoaster with me.
x

Hugs
x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

just to let you know a western isles board has been added with its own daily chit chat thread i know some of you lovely ladies are from there

hugs to you all

ps this is the link to it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244530.0


----------



## Alidoll

Anya & co.. please don't go.....

The reason the Western isles ladies are here is we all go or went to Ninewells in Dundee. Some of us have been here for a while and are now good friends (even if we haven't met yet). I for one want to hear how everyone is getting on..Anya, Kim, BEV,PBundle, MPenny, Wubble, Linz, the Angelas, Corin, and anyone else I've missed or wants to join in. 

Would be sad to see this fractured.


----------



## Alidoll

And Molly and her bump off course!


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone, im back lol!

Molly - hows the bones?  did you hear anything back after your interview?

Anya - great news about how many fertilised!  Would it be ok to send me a copy of the Zita West CD?  Ill text you my address if it is.  I cant believe tomorrow is your test date, so sorry ive not been around for your 2ww.  I hope its flown by for you and that tomorrow brings a BFP!

Alidoll - Happy anniversary!

Kim - hope the girls get on great at nursery.

PB - thats fantastic news the donor gave you all her eggs and that soo many fertilised and you have two transferred and snow babies!  Great news all round, everything is crossed for a BFP now!

Moneypenny - welcome to the board!  Im not sure what the drug protocol is, i did the nasal spray and menopur injections, so can tell you about that if that helps.  Just let me know.

Sarah - nice to hear from you, hope your doing ok.

Well i had a nice relaxing holiday between Glasgow and lake district, back at work now and its taken me two days to catch up on everyones news lol!  I phoned NW on Wednesday as its been 8 weeks now since my AMH test, im starting to think someone is trying my patience!  I was promised that these results would take no more than 4 weeks, so its getting beyond a joke now.  The nurse told me to phone back on Monday.  This is a nightmare, knowing my luck they have lost my bloods and will have to go through this again.  When i was in Glasgow i went for acupuncture, the lady was lovely and gave me some advice that NW have never given, she has also emailed me some stuff yesterday.  I havent looked at it yet but if anyone would like it then i can email it to you, just PM me your email address.  She also said that in Glasgow it takes a week for AMH results!  So as usual all i can do is wait......  im not letting it get to me too much just now because there just isnt anything i can do.

Hello to everyone else ive missed, thought id post quickly before it takes me another day!  At work also!!

xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Alidoll
Don't worry I wont be leaving!!!! No way. Never! I'd miss you all too much. You're all my buddies here! 

Just hinted it would be nice to have a Western Isles board as we dont have one (and it's not fair hee hee). 
Thought it would be nice to see how many of us there is and if anybody else there needed support or maybe even wanted to meet up some time.
Seeing we're so isolated here.
So Linz, maybe you might want to join too. 

I'll still be posting here all the time.

Linz, good to have you back. I've sent PB the cd, but there's a copy in sis in laws computer. I'll get her to copy it for you. Text or PM me your address, Hun. It's so relaxing. So gutting about waiting till monday for results.  it's good news.

Last day today. Boss was asking me how I was feeling. Just don't know if I have symptoms or side effects if you know what I mean.
Boss kept saying "Oh that's what i was like when i was pregnant etc" but thoses Cyclogest pessaries mess with your body and mind.


Got a clearblue and the one from the hospital for tomorrow. So scared. I remember last time staring at the test for ages and nothing happened. Then my eyes started welling up and everything got blurred.  
I hope if it is a BFP that it comes up as soon as possible.

How are u all.

Kim, _i hope you'll find us here.

Love n hugs
xxxx

OMG one more sleep. EEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, one more day for you, thinking of you and sending all my          to you,have everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Hope you'll have a good day today and relax for the evening xxx Hope you got the dog situation under control - last thing you need right now xx

Hi PB, so glad the transfer went well and also sending you lots of          your way. Are you taking some time off and putting the head down at work? I think you said you had started a new job, probably easier to go to work to take your mind of it. Acupuncture is so relaxing, I'm starting my pre birth acupuncture the week coming, looking forward to it xx

Hi Linz, glad you had a nice break and hope you're all chilled out. That's a pain in the neck about your AMH results, you'd wonder what the hold up is?? I have noticed that a lot of the blood work/not your usual tests in Tayside are sent to Glasgow, maybe that's why - you're very patient, I would be so annoyed also. The School Nurse interview went fine, but they needed me to start asap - which I couldn't. Think in a way it's for the best, I'd have had to deal with a lot of Child Protection cases/abuse/neglect and I think I would have found that really tough?? Probably would have ended karate chopping someone over those cases or else would take all the children home with me.
It so puzzles me and annoys me how some people get to have children - so so so unfair.
Really hoping the test results come along quickly xx

Hi Ali, Hope you're well, I'm with you on the forum, would really miss if we were all separated. I know I'm not as long on here as some of you ladies but it's so supportive and such a great bunch of girls. Hope Kirsty is doing well xx

Hi Kim, Hope you're well and Megan and Emily xx

Hi Money Penny, Sorry I never welcomed you before. I can't answer your questions about your treatment. I wish you all the best with the treatment xx

Hi Sarah, Hope you're ok xx

Hello to the rest of the gang also. I have the Zita West CD on my computer so I can send it on also if it's of any help? I'd definitely recommend it, really relaxing xx

Heading to work to sort out my NHS email so that'll pass a couple of hours. My DH is off on his motorbike as he's getting cabin fever hanging around with me   I don't think we've spent so much time together and it's only been a week and a half so far!! He's so impatient and is wanting it to happen this minute but will just have to wait and see. Have 10 days to go xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, just a quick note for tomorrow - lots of                                 , thinking of you xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya -    with all my heart that you get a positive result when you test. Everyone here is sending so many       that this time it WILL BE YOU!!!


----------



## anyamac

I've been dying to do this:
             

Still cant believe it! Woke at 4:45 but forced myself to stay in bed till ten to seven. Woke hubby, went and peed in glass and inserted clearblue first. The double line came up immediately. I had the window turned away from hubby. All he saw was my hand shaking and my eyes well up. He thought it was bad news.
OMG still cant believe it.

Then used the one the hospital gave us. A bit more fiddely. Was shaking so much i could hardly squirt the pee on to the test window.
That one took a bit longer to come up but ended up with two really distinctive lines.

*OMG we are pregnant!!!!*

Thank you soooo much guys for all your positive vibes and for putting up with me.

I'll be back later once I've stopped shaking lol.

Sooooooooooooo happy.x


----------



## Alidoll

OH Anya I'm soooo pleased for you doll. I checked earlier this morning to see if you had posted and have been thinking about you all morning. Congratulations (I'm on the mobile so can't do graphics) but am sending massive hugs and jumping up and downs! You sooooo deserve to be a mom.


----------



## Alidoll

Hubby says you need to put your feet up and take it easy now! Let me know when you'll be in Dundee for your first scan (whoohoo) and we'll try and pop up to see you both (and Kim and her family). 

BTW, we've still got the tests from when I peed on the stick. Pretty gross I know but I just couldn't throw them out till Kirsty arrived safely..

Have a fabulous day..


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Hun.
Would love to meet you all. Our scan date is *Wednesday, SEPTEMBER 8TH!!!!* 10:30am....

Would love to finally meet you, Alidoll  .

The nurse on the phone was lovely. She kept saying well done lol.

 little Eggbert stays with us. This is such a milestone for me as I didn't think I'd ever be able to see  (i love doing that lol).
I havent had a period since i was 21. This wouldn't have been able without our unknown donor! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. 

Heather, Linz, Sarah, Wubble it's your turn next     !

Well with hindsight and in my opinion all that acupuncture, pineapple juice, brazil nuts and listening to Zita has paid off  ...also you lot keeping me sane!

Hubby has now gone to work. I think I'll have some breakfast: Eggbert is hungry. And then i'll put the feet up.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

congratulations!!
 
[there, that's better!!]

got the date in my diary...DH works in the morning but can be up there by mid afternoon..just let us know where and what time suits and we'll be there...


----------



## molly76

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I am sOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you and your DH, I checked about 6 am also, went back to bed,then scrolled down the page. My DH also so so thrilled for you both. I'd love to meet up but doubt can make it, but if I can I will. So thrilled for you. I kept all my tests, have a drawer full and I often take them out and look at them xxxx

I think your news will send me in to labour which would be great. You're an amazing person and deserve this so so much. Relax and keep listening to Zita, put the feet up and keep cosy xxxxx
    to you and your DH. I'm now going to pass out on the couch with the excitment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Hun.
Keep looking at my tests hee hee. 
Look after yourself. I'm sure bubba will come soon. I think they say it helps to eat pineapple lol.

I've started analysing every twinge now. Got a few cramps down below at the moment and have started panicking. Hope the little one sticks.
Wont rest till I've seen heartbeat.
Think I'll phone docs on monday to make appointment (and get another free test done)  .

How many tests did you all do until it had sunk in?

x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, I had crampy pains also but NW said it's common, just take it easy with kiddies and lifting, although I was back at work nursing big people but be sensible with what you can do.

I did about 8 tests in total!!!   that I am, the 7 week scan is reassuring but the night before the 13 week scan I did another one!! That was the last one I did. I think you wait so so long that when it happens you think you're imagining [ ? wrong spelling ] it. Sometimes I still feel like that - is this really happening. To get a  I'm sure for everyone on here is such an achievement and the best feeling. I'm just so over the moon for you and your DH - he'd have been skipping off to work and probably hated the thought of leaving you. It's a tough time for the guys also - really emotional for them too. Just enjoy every minute of it and honestly just so delighted for you both - can hardly speak - which is unusual for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly76

Anya think the cramping pain is when your eggbert is snuggling in to your lining - am sure that's what I was told Snuggle in tight eggbert xxxx


----------



## wubble

Helloooo

Anya              I am sooooo happy for you. You and your DH really deserve this mrs. 

I've been trying not to think too much about ttc so not been logging on but over the last couple of weeks I've been sneaking on and was getting really excited at each step for you. I just had to post and wish you congratulations   

OMG, I'm just chuffed to bits for you   

I meant to post a wee message to say I was going to be absent for a while but the longer I left it the more it felt weird to log on and say goodbye for a while   

Nothing much has been happening with me. As you all know I waited 7w and 3 days for my first bleed after my treatment was cancelled, then I only had to wait 2w and 3 days for my second bleed. I went up to Ninewells just over 4 weeks ago for my AMH blood test. I havent called up for the results yet, partly because I'm too scared and because the wait that Linz has had then I'm thinking there is no rush to call them.

Linz - I cant beleive how long you have had to wait, that is terrible. This process is just so emotional the last thing you need is to have this hassle.   

Molly - keeping my fingers crossed for you too mrs.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing okay and sending lots of love.

Wx


----------



## molly76

Hi Wubble, so good to hear from you, just remember everyone here for you and    that'll be your turn soon. Come back to us soon. Fingers xxxxxxxxxxxxxx the AMH results will arrive quickly and you can get started again.


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya and Hughie - fab fab fab news.  So exciting!!! Huge Congratulations   Enjoy your weekend and I bet you just cannot wait for that scan. Put your feet up! 
I wanted to add more graphics but each time I click them they disappear - bah. Never mind - delighted for you both.

Wubble - good to hear from you - fingers crossed for a good AMH result honey.

Day 2 of our wait and already I am analysing symptoms - jeezo  Off to lie down for a bit and read a book then hubby is cooking tea and we are watching a movie - its a hard life! Making the most of these few days as I start at work next week but have left all my evenings totally free so I can put my feet up as soon as I come in, and ZW is on my ipod for the train together with another relaxation CD. Better watch I don't miss my stop  I think it will help the 2WW go a bit faster.

Hi to everyone and again Anya your BFP is BRILL news


----------



## preciousbundle

spinspinspin          Yeah - it worked this time! Hurray for Eggbert Anya!


----------



## Zulu

CONGRATULATIONS ANYA AND MR ANYA

                                       

So very happy for you and your DH, its such a wonderful feeling and a true blessing.

Am so verrrrrry happy for you, Ive also got my pee sticks and often look at them and get such a lovely warm feeling   

Lv
Bev


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Thank you so much for all your       and congratulations.
Still cant quite believe it. Had to check the pee sticks again this morning.
Hubby is being a star. Doesn't let me lift a finger lol. He's busy finishing offthe painting in our En Suite. Rum and Raisin on 3 walls and a chocolate brown on the 4th. Should finish it today.

We're going out tonight to have a bar meal to celebrate. Yum.

Counting the days now till the first scan.

PB how are you feeling today? You're another day closer to OTD.

Decided to tell the others at work on monday. Until now only the boss and my niece knew and they were making sure I didn't need to lift toddlers or change nappies (again lifting on to changing table).
At least that way the rest of them will stop wondering why I had/have all the special treatment lol.

I was so silly last night. Was cooking chicken for dinner. When i opened the oven door to check it I thought "oh wow this smells lovely" and pulled the tray towards me as I was sniffing the steam.
Silly me pulled the tray too far out right in to my face. Burned my cheek. Got a big 3inch burn across my left cheek. I look like I'm an indian with half a face of war paint lol.

Hope it clears up soon. Keep putting cream on it, but it looks awful. DOH!  

Anyway, better dash and see if hubby wants more tea.
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

Anya - hows your poor face?  Ouch must be sore!  Couldnt stop thinking about you's all day yesterday after i got your text, its just AMAZING news!  Stroll on the 8th September!!

Wubble - nice to hear from you, i totally understand how your feeling.  This is a result that im not looking forward to, i just feel like its another hurdle and i cant see that it will bring any positive news.  I really find coming on here and moaning helpful, i know it might not be enjoyable for everyone else to read lol but i feel like no one else understands.  So anytime you want a chat, moan etc we are all here for you.  If you want my mobile number or email address just let me know and i can PM you.

PB - hope your resting well and the little uns are holding in tight.

Molly - are you all set?  Soo excited for you to hold your little one very soon!

Hey to everyone else, hope you've had a nice relaxing weekend

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hope your burn is a bit better Anya. I am a bit of a liability in the kitchen at times and that sounds like exactly the type of thing I would do! Last xmas I got a new dressing gown and leant over the hob to lift off a pan and set fire to the sleeve. OMG. Thankfully it just sort of sizzled and there was a huge hole but I was fine.  My new years resolution was to cook more and I am quite proud of some of my dishes now. No culinary expert but good for my standards    and I haven't poisoned any of my 'tasters'!

Enjoy telling your work colleagues the good news tomorrow.   

I lay in bed until 12 today then took the dog a really short walk. Yesterday I had sore boobs and twinges/minor cramping in my stomach all day. At first I panicked as it felt like period symptoms then I felt really positive and decided it was the embies settling into the lining and burrowing in. Now today no side effects at all and I am missing them and panicing that I should feel something. Know its very silly to think like this as it has only been 3 days since the transfer - just so hope our embies are snuggling in tight.        

Have a good week all. Its a beautiful day here today and the sun is shining


----------



## anyamac

PB
I didn't feel too much during the first week. Odd twinge once in a blue moon and sore nips.
Week two is when everything started with a vengeance. AF type pains, sore boobs, irritable and most of all very very tired.
Everybody is different though....try staying as positive as you can. Pamper yourself, let hubby spoil you, keep drinking pineapple juice and brazil nuts and chill out with the Zita cd.
the bit where you make the heart shape on your belly always made me feel warm inside. Think I only managed to listen to the whole thing once or twice though as I kept falling asleep whenever she reached 5 lol.
I'm sure your embies are digging for gold right now  .

Popped to the shop earlier to get more milk and chips. Was getting funny looks (burn has turned in to a browny stripe across my face).

We decided not to go out tonight as hubby was painting most of the day and then had to get the van ready for tomorrow.
We had fish and chips (and brokkoli) instead and are saving ourselves for next weekend.

Wubble, we're here for you any time you want to have a moan. Hope you get your results soon. Look after yourself until you are ready to continue.  

Kim, I hope you'll find us on the new thread  . How's the head today?

Linz I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. Surely they'll have your results by then. Let us know how you get on.

I was thinking I might give Ann a phone (or does anybody have her email addy?).
Thought I'd ask her for some info on our donor....like hair colour eye colour, etc.
Just incase bubba ever asks.

PB have you and hubby decided if you are going to tell your wee one/s about the egg donor?
We have decided to be honest. Dont want a big dirty secret that might come out later on. Especially with some family members and friends knowing about the donor eggs.

Alidoll, so excited about finally meeting you. I'll see which place Kim recommends as she's "local". Any time suits me, as we'll be there all day. Woohoo! Hopefully we'll get a piccie of Eggbert on the day of the scan.
How much can you see at 7 weeks? Is it just a blob, or can you see any details?

When I was driving to the shop I felt like opening the window and shouting "I'm pregnant" at passers by hee hee.   

xxx


----------



## Corrinann

ANYA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - OMGoodness I am sooo chuffed for you  - sooooooooooooooooo happy  - HUGE hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx corrin


----------



## Corrinann

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Corrinn
Thanks I've just sent the email  .

Been feeling queasy all morning. Everybody at work was really chuffed.
My boss has been so supportive.

My face is a wee bit worse today and I#ve decided to pop to the docs after work to see if they can give me some anti septic cream. 

Hope everybody else is fine
x


----------



## Linz7

Well i spoke to Dr kay this morning, who i have to say is lovely.  My AMH result came back at 3 and with my antral follicle count at 3 she strongly advises that i do not go through any further treatment as the likelyhood of getting any eggs from me is less than 10%.  I am absolutely devastated.  She said she has written to me and i should receive info this week on egg donors.  She said the waiting list is about a year.  Im just soo upset i dont know what to so,  DH went away yesterday and is not home till next monday.  Im in shock, devastated and feel my whole world has been turned upside down.  I dont know what to think or do.

Sorry for such a crap post, hope everyone else is well.
xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Hope the face is ok, sounds nasty and sore especially on the cheek. Hope you're well and still on   , it's just fantastic. Hope you're taking it easy and not doing too much xx

Hi PB, Hope you're feeling well and your weeks will fly by, lots of        for you also xx

Hi Linz, Fingers xx you'll have your results soon, it cannot be much longer for you to wait,hoping you're well otherwise. I haven't asked in ages but hoping your DH is well and recovering from treatment xx

Hi Wubble, Thinking of you xx

Hi to Ali, Kim, Bev,Corrin,Kayla,Sarah and all the other ladies xx  

It's week 39 for me today so am hoping something may happen soon - had bad cramping last night and back pain - took 2 paracetamol and then it went away!!! First paracetamol I took in the 9 months also!! Anyway will just have to wait - have waited this long. So hoping I won't be overdue - I can't imagine being two weeks over - that'd be another 3 weeks to wait. Sorry for going on,but getting desperate to see him/her. Having two sessions on acupuncture this week and one booked for next week also.

Anyway better go as have to do a pile of ironing and washing and try and keep motivated!! Cleaned bathroom this am which was quite hard work trying to bend but got it done. Hope everyone has a good week xx


----------



## molly76

Oh Linz, I'm so sorry for you, do you want me to call you? Just hate the thought of you being upset. Will PM you my number xx I don't know what to say to you to make you feel better. Thinking of you.
If anything I can do let me know xx


----------



## Linz7

Molly, thankyou soo much for PM me your numbers.  I have been at work all day, it was very hard to keep it together but new i had no option.  We were soo short staffed and had lots of patients so just had to get on with it.  Im home now and have had dinner, i dont think its sinking in for me.  I just keep going through the motions.  Im really sturggling with the thought that i will never have my own child, soo many emotions just now.  I will hang on to your numbers if thats ok, im not up for talking tonight i cant bear to say it out loud.  I dont understand why so many bad things happen to one person, i know im being selfish moaning about myself when other people have been through worse than me.  Life is soo hard.  I hope your keeping well and that your beautiful little baby comes soon.  DH is doing great thanks, hes back to normal.  I guess he was always well throughout treatment, he was a very lucky guy.  Hes back to work now and back to some sort of normality.  Guess we can book a holiday now and take a break away from everything.  I just cant believe it, im devastated.


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Listen feel how you need to feel and make no apologies for it, of course it's a total shock and so bloody unfair and I don't know why things happen like this. Anytime you need a chat just call, totally understand that you cannot speak about it. I hope you have support around you and you can speak or call on someone close by if it gets too much. I know Dr. Kay told us that it may never happen on one meeting and I was in an awful state. If there is anything I can do please let me know xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Linz, I'm so sorry the results aren't good. Sending massive cyber hugs. As Molly said, we're all here for you so if you need to rant, cry or whatever that's fine..

Anya - hope your face is ok. Sounds really painful so hopefully the doc can give u something to help.

Molly...not long now..


----------



## anyamac

Hi Linz
So so sooooo sorry Hun. You must be devasteted. I've googled AMH result 3 and quite a few forums came up where women mentioned they had the same result and went to to produce few really ggod quality folluicles and did end up with BFP. They were on a short protocol.

MAybe there'S a few threads on here about low AMH. You might be able to pick up some advice/hope?

Sending you hugs darling.

Were you NHS or private? MAybe you could get a second opinion?

I know the posibility of donor eggs comes as a shock, but it's still a possibility. Teh baby would grow inside you and be part of your hubby if you use his sperm.
Do you maybe have a friend or sister who might help out? That way waiting times will be weeks instead of years.

Somebody has just come in, I#ll write more later.

Love and hugs
xxxx
PS You have my mobile if you want to chat, hun.
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi

Anya - I giggled when you said you wanted to shout to passers by about your pregnancy. I would be the same. Found out today my cousin is 8 weeks pregnant-she never wanted kids until very recently so it was a bit of a shock.    I am starting to obsess about whether this will work. Grouchy today. According to the ZW book it is very normal to feel down around days 4-7 post transfer. We will be 1 week come Thursday. Feel very positive when I listen to zita though and I know what you mean about the heartshape - lovely to think of embryos settling inside. Hope your face is a bit better now!  

Molly - week 39 - woohoo. Not long to go now. The girl I am covering for at work starts her mat leave tomorrow and her bump is huge and she still has a month to go. She can hardly manage the stairs now.

Linz - sending you loads of   That is really hard news for you to have to hear. I know some ladies have tried with that type of result and have been succesful but I totally appreciate the Doctor has given you the advice that the chances are slim. I realise you need time to think and grieve (shout, scream, cry) - in a little while if you do want to look at other options then an egg donor is a real option for you. Either with an egg donor or egg share. I am so sorry Linz - it must be a big shock for you flower. xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls wow Anya that your baby brain kicking in already hee hee!!!!  Oh that must of been sore hope you are feeling better just keep putting lots of cream on it.  Just can't tell you enough how pleased we are for you you must just be so happy love every minute of it hun. 

Hey Linz so sorry your results weren't good, it must be such a hard thing to accept but look at Anya its not the end just horrible that you have to wait so long that is the worse bit, hope you are feeling ok, it will take a bit of time to come to terms with, just don't beat yourself up there is absolutely nothing you could have done to change the outcome, we are all here for you. 

Well sorry I have not been on had a bit going on this end, my parents were staying away at Buckie last week when I got a phone call on Friday to say my dad had fallen 10 feet and dislocated his hip, mum was in such a panic she couldn't drive their motorhome and he was taken to Elgin hospital where she had to rely on the parks owner to drive her about..  We ended up having to do a nearly 7 hour round trip to pick up my mum and I drove the motor home back while hubbie was in front with the girls.  We thought dad was going to get transferred to Ninewells but it still hasn't happened so he is stuck there on his own, I have mum staying here and we are hoping to find out tomorrow what is happening.  Hubbie left yesterday and there is no way I would drive there myself oh its all a nightmare, he has damaged his left ankle and right knee too and can't walk..  Apart from that we are all fine girls doing great, they have their tester at nursery next week. 

Hey Preciousbundle you are doing great its not easy but you will get there you just got to stay positive and keep yourself busy. 

Hey Alidol hows little Kirsty doing it won't be long till she is crawling about the place the girls are fantastic at this age, so happy and content can't believe they are going to be one soon it is scary don't know where the last year has gone.  We bought the girls their birthday presents the other day, 2 little trikes couldn't wait till October we have had them out a walk will have to change my photo actually with it they look so cute.

Right I am going to head to bed its been a long day, just hoping my dad gets transferred soon causing a lot of stress.  

Hope everyone else is well will be back on soon, need to catch up been a lot going on. Lots of love xx


----------



## anyamac

HI PB
My face is starting to feel a bit better. Been putting loads of emollient on. Looks worse than it feels.

Again I was so tired after work. Went straight to bed and slept for 1.5 hours.

Got up, made my dinner and took dogs for a walk with sis in law.

Had a text of hubby just before i went. Poor soul sliced the top of his index fingers off today. He is in agony. Went to doctors and there was nothing they could do. Just plastered it up and gave pain killers. He's going to end up with a funny shaped finger.  

Been feeling nausea for the last two days. It's a bit like travel sickness. Felt better for a wee while after sucking on a polo mint but it came back with a vengance.
Bought lemon and ginger tea and some ginger nuts on the way home. Trying the tea now.
Alidoll and Molly, how long did you both feel sick for?

I've had a sore head since last night as well. Havent taken anything. Hope it's gone by tomorrow. Getting fed up. Every time the light hits the back of my eye I get a wee explosion. I think I can take paracetamol. Havent done it yet as I'm saving it for a last resort. 

Got doctors tomorrow at 12:20 (in my lunch break). Going to get her to confirm the pregnancy test (eek).
The girls at work, especially my boss have been lovely. They are totally pampering me.

Anne emailed me the details of our donor today. It's going to be nice to have if bubba ever wants to know more about the donor.
All quite basic like height, weight, skin/eye/hair colour, hobbies, nationality and a wee sentence written by the donor.

PB it's so hard to get through the 2ww. I also obsessed. At least you're getting at least half an hour of calm during Zita.

Right I'm going to head to bed now. Sooooo tired lol x

Linz   xxx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Kim, I hope your Dad gets home soon. Such a worry for you all. Wish I was closer and I could help you drive up to get him.
 x

PS Cant wait to see pics of the girls on their trikes xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Hope all's well, sounds good so far, nausea is a good sign. I had the sickness up to week 16. I managed to work away through it. I went to Lewis at New Year, drove up through Skye & Harris, my God was I sick and I was only 6 - 7 weeks then, think that was the worst. It's a funny sickness. Any motion would bring it on with me. I was glad though I had it in a way   I did acupuncture for it and it did relieve it for a bit but it just takes time to pass. I also tried the sea bands - you place on your wrists. So delighted for you, it's great. Hoping the burn is healing well xx

Hi PB, One week nearly down for you, fingers xxxxxxxxx        , I was a right emotional wreck from day 4 - 7, was overwhelmed with tears for the 3 days. If someone looked sideways at me, I'd be off!! I found the second week a bit easier to handle. My DH was away for the 2 ww so maybe that was why it was so hard too, I had to test without him. Zita West CD really helped me and it does so relax you and help you to keep positive when you do feel a bit low. Yeah feeling all nervous now as due date approaching, just hoping and praying all will go ok - need another Zita West CD to think positive about the next stage xx

Hi Kim, Hope you Dad is ok, the poor thing up there by himself and your poor mum also. I hope he'll be transferred closer to home. I'm sure he'll be well looked after though, although you all just must want him closer to home. I cannot believe the girlies on their motors!! Look so grown up xx

Hi Linz, I'm hoping you're ok and hopeful about the future especially with what Anya and PB have said also about knowing ladies that have been successful with treatment. Sending you           and thinking of you xx

Hi Ali, Hope you're well xx

Well been up since 6 am, pottering about the house. Have acupuncture later today and tomorrow also so hoping it may do the trick!! No news at all, looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day which is nice for a change. Hope everyone has a good day and will catch up soon xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks

Anya - Ouch re: your hubby's finger!! Hope he still has movement and the nerves haven't been damaged. As for how long I was sick for...um, how does 28 weeks sound!!  Was really nauseous at the start and had the motion sickness same as Molly. Felt permanently knackered then had heartburn from hell for the last about 2-3 months [oh and restless legs at the start]. Safe to say, I didn't actually enjoy being pregnant  but love, love, LOVE the final product!!  You will need to take it easy though as you won't have the energy levels you had before [by 4pm I was totally zapped and just wanted to sleep].

Kim - the girls look adorable!! I managed to pick up the delux trike from Achica website [was reduced quite significantly] so my folks are going to give Kirsty that for her Christmas [she'll be 10 months old by then]. Her other Gran and Grandad are giving her one of those Bounce and Spin Zebra things as she likes "bouncing". I've bought something for her but it's a secret....only DH knows...

We're hoping to take Kirsty up to the nursery end of this week so we can get all the paperwork sorted out etc...though car going into the garage [the airbag warning light keeps coming on..it's already been in the garage TWICE to get it fixed so they better not contemplate charging us this time!!].

Molly - ah, natural childbirth...unfortunately baby doesn't have a timetable!! That's one of the benefits of an elective C section LOL!! Knew exactly when her nibs was going to be born so could prepare mentally for it [still terrifying though!!]. Word of advice for when you go in...if you need something ASK and ASK again!! Keep badgering the staff as otherwise you'll get left on your todd to get on with it. If you want to bath baby and aren't sure how to do it - ASK for one of the staff to show you. Yes they are busy but it's YOUR baby and YOU need to be comfortable knowing what to do. Another thing, when you get home don't be afraid to tell people to "sod off" [politely of course!!]. You'll be exhausted and overcome with emotions and having lots of people coming round when all you want is to sleep won't be fun so tell them to leave [or give them a set time to come round and STICK TO IT].

Oh, gotta go, daughter getting fed up watching me typing...


----------



## molly76

Hello, well had my acupuncture and was very relaxing and chilling, then DH and myself had lunch in Dunkeld which was very nice indeed.  

Anya  - yeah I have the restless legs, same as Ali, I think they are what would drive you the most crazy! I keep having to chant " it'll be worth it in the end", " it'll be worth it in the end ", if you do get these, I have found Clarins Tired legs cream does wonders - it''s blue and when you apply it to your legs - it makes them really cold, very soothing! Even better if you keep it in the fridge! Forgot to say in last piece, hope your DH is ok and not too sore  - ouch!!

Ali - I know the one good thing about a c - section is you know the date. I'm just hoping I'll manage the labour - hoping to go to Perth Midwife Unit - no epidural so trying to do some hypno birthing. Hubby coming with me tomorrow to acupuncture session - he needs to learn points of pressure to help during contractions. I'll probably end up putting him in a head lock during the contractions!! I'll try anything now at this stage as can hardly walk. I somehow think I'll be waiting another while. What can you do? 

No other news, hi to all the other ladies xx


----------



## anyamac

Thanks for all your advice.

Went to docs today and did another pee test. Luckily it came up   again. Doc was so chuffed as she has been on the journey with me from the start. She gave me all the baby bumf (books and leaflets) and I had to sign a form to get free prescriptions.
She also said she'd transfer me to the midwife.

Things still dont feel real yet.

No nausea today (yet) but had a really funny taste in my mouth this afternoon.

Was such a lovely day today. We had the kids out for a walk in the morning and then spent the afternoon in the garden with them and had a pic nic and ice cream.
After work I grabbed my kit before the tiredness could kick in and went whale watching (didnt see anything though).
Then had my dinner, followed by a nap and a walk with the dogs to the beach. Had a cuppa with sis in law and went whale watchuing to another site. Only saw some seals though.

Gonna head for my shower now and wash my hair. Cheek is starting to look a bit better. Forming a scab now.

Molly did you try the Zita pregnancy cd as well?

Alidoll, had to believe your wee angel is starting nursery soon.

Kim the girls look so grown up on their trikes!!!  ...totally sweet.

PB hope your embies are having a housewarming party now.

Lindz sending hugs. Dont give up hope.

Hope everybody else is fine. Better dash or I'll have to go to bed with wet hair.
xxx

PS: Seemingly poor hubby's finger is massive and throbbing. Got a funny feeling he'll be home tomorrow.


----------



## Linz7

Hey all

thanks for all your support.  Ive spoken to my gynacologist and she is quite happy for me to find another centre that will treat me with a low AMH.  Theres a place in Glasgow - GCRM, which is private but they do have a protocol for treating people with a low AMH.  I havent used any of my NHS funding yet so would like to try and find somewhere else that may be willing to treat me.  It doesnt sound like NW have done this before so i would rather look elsewhere.  Im trying to find out if glasgow royal infirmary will treat people with a low AMH.  Would anyone else consider changing hospitals or am i being to rash?  Im just not ready to give up on the idea that i cant produce any eggs, surely with the right amount of drugs they can ge some eggs of me.  I know im not going to get lots but i keep thinking at the end of the day i only need a few.  My heads all over the place and i cant bear to talk about this out loud to anyone, so would appreciate everyones views.  When i first had my day 21 progesterone done, the result came back really low and i was horrified.  But we repeated it 3 times and the other two times it was really good.  Ive read that AMH is only 70% accurate, do you think it would be worth asking for the scan and AMH to be repeated or am i clutching at straws??  I dont know what it is but i just cant accept this news on one result.  And the fact that my results took 8 and a half weeks to come back, to me somethings far wrong there, would there be a chance that my bloods had being lying to long?  Im probably sounding desperate here, really need your advice.

Sorry for the lack of personals xx


----------



## anyamac

HI Linz
I agree with you. Nothing wrong with asking for tests to be redone or getting a second opinion.

One of my friends went for IVF twice in NW, both times BFN.

She changed to GCRM. Doctors there examined and tested her and told her they thought she had implantation issues. She was put on baby asprin and steroid injections to keep down the bacteria in her womb that destroy the embies. They took her embies to blast stage as well. 
She got her BFP straight away. Pregnant with twins. Sadly lost one but more than half way there with a healthy bubba on board.
She speaks really highly of GCRM.

I think the initial consultation was about 100 quid. They have a website.

If you are happy with NW though maybe give them a phone and have a chat to see if there is anything else they can offer or advise.

Dont give up, Hun.

At least if you get a second opinion or do the tests again you wont look back and think "what if".

The donor egg or egg share option is always there for you.

Actually what about telling NW you want to be put on the waiting list for egg share asap. You can still do tests or get second opinion in the meantime. At least you'll be moving up the waiting list as you pursue things. You can still say no thanks to the eggs if they offer them to you and you aren't ready to go down that road.
I think the waiting times for egg share are about 6 months in NW. Maybe quicker if hubby agreed to donate sperm?

A lot to think about...but you do have options.

xxxx


----------



## anyamac

PS: 
...we had our first consultation in GRI and felt totally deflated afterwards. The clinic seemed dirty and run down and the staff just seemed to treat us like a number or statistic. Felt as if they were trying to put us off going for iVF cause they thought it wouldn't work for us and bring their success rates down.

GP then transferred us to NW and we havent looked back since. The waiting room there is bright and clean, has magazines, telly, tea and water (as you know) and everybody is friendly.

GCRM seem to have a great reputation. As far as I know they don't do NHS though. MAybe still worth while getting a "quote" if you can afford it.


----------



## Alidoll

Agree with Anya on the second  opinion. You could always ask to try the short protocol (It seemingly gets better results anyway and worked for us!). Doesn't involve any downregulation, just straight onto forcing as many follies as possible so is much quicker. I had menopur after a really poor result on gonal F and downregulation and got 7 follies, 5 fertilized and 2 were put back..one of which is lying gurgling beside me after having her milk breakfast watch her Dad have a shave in the bathroom! Remember, it only takes one..

Whatever u decide to do, we're all behind you...don't give up hope. It's a set back yes, but it isnt the end of the line. You have  your nhs funded place so give it a go..

Talking of going, better dash as DD babbling away beside me..


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz,

Agree with Anya and Ali to get a second opinion for definite and explore all options, as Anya said you can always go on the waiting list for egg share. If you don't do it you may always think you should have explored more options. Having a consultation would be worth it.

I know I did the down regulation treatment and I produced 3 eggs - all fertililsed but one slowed down so couldn't freeze any. Two transferred - one implanted [ yeh haa ], one didn't. I was quite shocked as you hear of people having lots of eggs and good quality ones to freeze also. So go for it and get a second opinion. I'm sure there is lots of people out there that are told one thing by one clinic and another thing elsewhere.

I'm not to sure about the blood result - how accurate it would be - why did it take so long??
I'd be questioning that, something must have happened to it. Any specialised blood tests normally are back with a month. I had the Vitamin D test - Alpha Hydroxy or something like that, that was sent away but I had the results within a month. So it would be worth getting a second opinion.

There is so much new and upcoming treatment out there, it's amazing what can and what will happen. Don't give up hope and you will get there xx I'd say go for it   

Hi Anya, That's great about your Dr review, she must be so thrilled for you also. I was on the Zita West website the other day getting supplements and came across the pregnancy CD, I ended up buying it, I hadn't seen that one before. I thought well if I'm overdue it'd be good to have something to listen to. I've yet to receive it , do you want me to send you a copy if you don't have it already?
It's no problem to do that. Gosh it sounds so lovely where you live - whale watching / seal watching, walks along the beach. Sounds very romantic!! All I seem to be watching these days is the weather to hang washing out!! 

Hi Ali, Kim, Wubble, Corrin, Bev, Sarah, Kayla and all the other ladies I didn't mention. I've just no news at all these days!! Had some crazy pains last night - then nada!! Off to acupuncture again today


----------



## Linz7

Thankyou all.

Im still waiting on the info from NW, Dr Kay said she wrote to me last week.  So once i get that and do a bit more research over the weekend i will then try and speak to her over phone.  Hubby unable to donate sperm as he is now infertile after his op and treatment.  We put some in the freezer last october but we have no idea whether they will even be good enough to use until we need to use them.  It feels like its all going against us.  I did phone GCRM and they are private, they dont take NHS funding.  The one thing i find with NW is they do not communicate with you, twice it was casually dropped into the conversation that we may need donor eggs.  Obviously they knew alot more about our situation than they let on to us, which is not good.  I really like to know everything, so at least i can mentally prepare myself.  Before i even had letters to go for AMH and antral scan NW had sent me a letter saying i would be starting on cetrotide protocol in July.  I would like to ask Dr Kay if they hadnt done those tests on me would they still have gone ahead using that protocol, i know that thats a short protocol.  I think you start on day 1 and by day 10 you should be at EC stage.

Im really thinking hard about whether we should change hospitals.  I went on one of the other forums last night and GRI does treat you with a low AMH.  Im even wondering whether just for one cycle should we try GCRM, theres such rave reviews about them and if i have limited eggs then i want the very best treatment from the start, i dont want to lose out on the chance of having my own child, if theres even a slim chance then im willing to try.  I just feel like its too early to give up, all ive had is one abandoned cycle.  Can they really categorically say that we have no hope?  If other hospitals have been treating patients with a low AMH for a few years, do you think it would be wiser to go to one of them?  My acupuncturist feels like NW are not very forward thinking compared to GCRM and GRI.  Im soo confused, i really dont want to rush into a decision so trying to explore all avenues.  If you go onto the HFEA website you can compare clinics, so i think i need to read up on all of that aswell.

To keep me sane just now im looking into everything and hopefully will come to a decision that will bring us some good news for a change.  I dont know what else to do.

Sorry for the posts all about me!!  I hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Linz - I would ask for the AMH to be retested and that either gives you peace of mind or a lovely surprise if it is higher next time. I don't know too much about it - just that mine was tested last year and was under 1 although that was not a shock due to the premature menopause. If you didn't want the big delay you could pay privately for GCRM to do the AMH test - I think mine was both around a week or so later, maybe quicker than that. That way you can ask them about trying IVF with a low AMH and see what advice they offer from their experience. My friend went there and has lovely twins now so she speaks positively of them. I think though that people generally speak of clinics based on their own personal experience ie. if my round works I shall be saying NW are fab, fab, fab!! I do find the Doctor and nurses at NW lovely - just been frustrated at times with how slowly communications can be. They told me once that it can taken 4 weeks for the letter to be typed and reach you although the Dr dictated the letter shortly after the appointment.

Kim - the girls look soooo cute on the trikes, and hope your dad is OK 

Anya - hope you seen some whales tonight! Also hope hubby's finger not hurting quite so much now - what a shame.

Molly - enjoy chilling with the pregnancy CD when it comes    

Hi to everyone else - Ali, Wubble and all the other lovely girls who post here. Its such a supportive board.

I am just starting week 2 - the first week has felt like the longest wait ever!! Hopefully the embies are snoozing happily just now and still liking their new nest within me    I am over analysing every symptom and keep referring to my ZW book. Feel like I am a mental case at times    Off to take the torpedo and watch a bit TV before an early night.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
I've also just taken my torpedo lol.

Went whale watching tonight too. Had just set up the binoculars on top of the hill and filled out my data sheet and I thought I'd have a quick scan of the area through the binoculars before starting. Lovely evening. The sun was about to set and visibility was really high. Sea state was nice and calm. Just tiny ripples. St Kilda could be seen clearly in the distance....seals frollocking in the bay...

Well...next thing I was submerged by the biggest cloud of midges I have ever seen. No idea where they came from. I couldn't pack up quickly enough. Never managed my 10minute shore watch. Just legged it down the hill back to the car followed by swarms of midges
The little critters got me all over my chest, face, scalp and arms grrrr  .

So frustrating as I'm sure I saw something splashing just before they attacked me.

Never slept too good last night either. All down to some unwanted house guests:
I had washed my hair and went through to the spare room to brush my hair and put product in my hair when something caught my eye in the mirror. 
The biggest spider ever!!! It was the size of my hand. Looked a bit like a tarantula, but not quite as hairy. It was crawling accross the wall above the bed towards the ceiling at top speed. It even had fangs  looked liek a proper predator!...got goosebumps writing about it.
Thought if I stand on the bed and clobber it with a shoe it'll probably jump at me and I'll go into premature labour.
Decide to be chicken and retreated from the room without drying my hair. 
Then I panicked...thought "what if the spider squeases under the door, crawls across the landing, squeases under my bedroom door and attacks me in the night...    !!!!
Decided to put a towel in front of the gap of the door last night so it couldnt get out.

Had visions all night of getting up in the morning to find the towel moved away from the gap...EEEEK!

After laying the towel down I heard a funny noise, which I thought was the dog chewing a bone. Realized though that we seem to have a rat in the soil pipe of the spare loo. Could hear it gnawing in there.
Closed the door there too during the night in case it got out. HAd awful dreams all night.

Where are men when you need them?

Had  a careful look in the spare room after work today. Couldn't see the monster spider anywhere. That makes it worse. I might forget about it and it can attack me at a later date when I'm not expecting it  .

Molly I would love a copy of the cd (once you get it). I'll PM you my address.
How are you feeling today? Hopefully bubba won't be long.

I made the mistake of looking at the baby book the doctor gave me last night. Read the chapter about labour...epidurals, tearing, stitching, contractions, forceps, pain ...and it showed pictures of large sweaty woman crouching or lying with their legs apart. I was like "OMG what have I done!!" Who on earth would look forward to giving birth to a baby. No wonder some people chose cesareans. Don't get me wrong, I do want to be a mummy  .
Alidoll, Kim, Corrin how did you manage to stay sane?

PM, not long now. The second week will fly by.

Linz, shame GCRM only treat private patients but what are a few thousand pounds compared to having your own flesh and blood baby.
I suppose it's different for PM and me because we were diagnosed with POF so long ago and donor eggs are our only chance to have babies ourselves. We've had years to get to terms with it.
It's awful when hospitals/doctors just beat around the bush and don't come out with the facts. Sometimes it's better to be told the truth even if it hurts.
Keep going Hun. We're all here to support you.

I was a bit worried about using frozen sperm as well for this cycle too. But as you all know we ended up with 7 out of 10 fertilised and a BFP.

Right I'm away to itch my midge bites  .

 
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Hope you're doing ok, at least it's the weekend now and hopefully you'll have some time off. GCRM do sound very proactive so it may be worth going with them as you say for a treatment cycle.
I'd ask for the AMH to be retested or even ask to have it done privately? After 8 weeks I think even NW should have suggested that xx   

Hi Anya, Spiders - what a carry on. Everything seems to happen when the men are away, I always have a fear when I see a big spider and am too afraid to catch it, that somehow it'll find the bedroom and climb into bed with me!! Night time is the worst for imagining things!! Hope you're doing well otherwise xx 

Hi PB, How're you feeling? Not long now although it'll seem longer. I've not been doing too well with Zita's pregnancy cd - I keep falling asleep halfway through, it's very relaxing though xx


Hi to all the gang, hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - has the wind died down over there? Forecast for last night looked a bit rough! You ok doll? How's yer pet spider?


----------



## Alidoll

Sorry on phone and almost out of charge. Hi everyone else. Molly, good luck..thinking of you.


----------



## molly76

Well not long up - tossing and turning all night,terrible pain but it's all to do with my pubic bone - pops in and out!!   so very sore when turning in bed and getting in and out of bed!! ouch ouch   

I've started taking my borage oil capsules today to get the old cervix softened!! DH taking me for a rocky spin about the roads today and will go for a curry tonight!! Apart from that nada!!

Hi Anya, will send you the CD on Monday, last night was the first time I listened to it in full!! I normally wake upi with headphones boring into my ears or wrapped around my neck!! Hope you're ok?

Hi Ali, thanks for good wishes - feels like the longest time ever this waiting!!

Hi PB, hope you're feeling ok and having a good weekend x

Hi Linz, thinking about you xx

Hi Kim, Sarah, Wubble, Kayla, Corrin and Bev and to any lady I forgot to add to list x

Better head and do something xx


----------



## wubble

Hi Linz,

I'm really sorry to read about your results. I dont get it though, the wee sheet I was given when my AMH test was done says between 1 and 5 is a reduced response to fertility drugs expected, if its below 1 then a negligible response is expected. I've been thinking that if I got between 1 and 5 then at least I would still have a chance.

I've not called yet! Still too scared.

Kim, hope your Dad gets better soon.

Molly, I know a girl who was recommended to drink lucozade and she went into labour after havng some! Good luck mrs.

PB - hope you are keeping okay. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Anya - Hope you face is getting better, I burnt my neck with my curling tong the other week and that was sore enough. Hope you are also keeping okay.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Wx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Survived the gales. Hubby got home on the afternoon ferry. Luckily he came home then as the last ferry was cancelled.

Hubby been painting the kitchen all day while I'm lying on the couch with the remote control and the kettle in the corner.

Wish I could help him. I hate being lazy.

Molly, thank you so much. I'll let you know when it arrives.

Cheek is getting much better. Not sore any more, just red.

Went to the loo last night and screamed. Huge spider on the wall above the cabinet. Similar size to the one in the spare room. Luckily hubby came straight to my rescue and disposed of it. 
Then today the missing spider turned up in the dust sheet whilst he was painting. The dogs killed it. Made hubby show me the dead body as i didnt believe it was the same one. Not sure if it was big enough...

I think you can buy plug ins that keep spiders and rats from coming in the house. MAybe i should look in to that lol.

xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, Linz sorry you are having a hard time just now, I definately agree with the other girls if you can afford it contact Glasgow and get a second opinion I have no experience of GCRM so can't comment about how they do things or their protocols.  We were very fortunate that everything went ok for us at Ninewells can't say a bad word about the nurses they were so amazing and seemed to really care about you as an individual, I remember the girls doing my first scan and finding out it was twins they were both really emotional with me they take great pleasure when it works.  The Drs well I didn't actually see many of them was mostly nurses did find one quite cold but she has now left thats the only one I dealt with.  I think for your own sanity you have to get it retested and find out for definate what the chances are and then deal with the outcome, its certainly not the end for you yet. 

Hey Preciousbundle hoping that the second week will go quicker, its awful isnt it, every twinge every pain you think is this good is this bad and it probably has nothing to do with it hee hee..  Everyone is different aswell one person has sore boobs the next person has AF pains just got to keep strong and keep talking to those little ones. 

Hey Molly oh you are so so close, I must admit atleast having a c section I knew exactly when babies were coming, don't think I would be patient enough for labour..  My friend is one week over her due date and is about demented having problems with her hips and generally really uncomfortable little one will be here really soon kept you waiting long enough!!! 

Hey Anya hun you will be glad to have hubbie home, god I wish Chris was home just now, things have been a bit stressful, dad just got transferred today and we were up visiting him so good to see him.  Came home thought right will get the dishes done and no hot water, boiler isn't firing up can't call Chris can't call on my dad so really no idea what to do, does anyone know a plumber??, totally skint and the thought of having to call out an engineer right now is scary...  How is hubbies finger hope its not too bad, and hey this is the one time you are allowed to be lazy this is your time...

Hey Alidoll how you and Kirsty doing, looking forward to meeting up with you next month when Anya is over hopefully Corrin and anyone else fancy putting faces to names would be great to meet up.

Well I am sitting here with a glass of wine mum gone back to the hospital to see dad she should be home soon, don't know whats going on with me just now feeling pretty down most of the time, not sleeping, think I am getting worried about going back to work, girls starting nursery, dad just a lot going on sure thats all it is, feel bad about admitting I am feeling down, girls are fantastic couldn't have asked for more and yet I am still moaning, sorry ladies, just bottling things up just now don't want to worry hubbie when he is so far away things will work out. 

Anyway enough of me being depressing....  Hope you are all having a great weekend, lots of love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Corrinann

Hi Kim - big hugs to you hun x - ifs its any help Eleanor was totaly fine when she started nursery - she loves it - and I am def more confidant about leaving her  - but poor you with your hubby not on hand all the time - have you done any nursery visits to try to put your mind at rest ?

k

Anya - I also v scared of spiders - but those plug ins didn't work for us x

Linz  - huge hugs to you  - i had a second opinion at Nufield in glasgow who were great but im not sure what they specialise in xxx - i would say def get a second opinion even if just to put your mind at rest x

corrin x


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

PB - ive phoned NW and ive asked to speak to Dr Kay, so just waiting for her to call me back so i can have a chat with her now ive had a week to think things over.  When is your test date?  How are you doing?

Anya - flaming midgies!  They love me and eat me to death everytime they get near me lol.  I know you had a scary experience with the spiders but the way you wrote it made me laugh, thanks and sorry lol!  Is your cheek healing well?  And are you well?

Molly - i think you guys are right and i will ask for AMH to be retested, whether it will make a difference or not i have nothing to lose.  I hope your doing well and babys on his/her way out very soon!

Wubble - i never got any sheet when they did my AMH, everything that ive learnt about it has been through trawling the net and these forums.  When did you have yours done?  The time it takes to come back is ridiculous.  Spoke to GCRM and they run AMH every Tuesday through their lab, i know they are private but still!  Sometimes i wonder is it best getting the news over the phone than waiting for a letter, either way you have to think about the results before you can ask any questions.  Whenever you do find out we are here for you.

kim - that picture of the girls is sooooo cute!  Regardless of anything else the stress of your dad being unwell is enough to make you feel down, so with all the other added pressures of life its no wonder that you are feeling low.  Things do seem harder with DH is away, sometimes i find just having someone else there, to get a cuddle of helps you to feel a bit more secure.  Dont feel like you have no right to moan and feel down, you have every right.  This thread is all about supporting each other in our lives, so whatever the problem is its better to share it than keep it to yourself.  You have all been life savers to me this week.  It took me four days to say out loud what the doctor had said to me, but i could come on here straight away and share it with you all.  A good nights sleep and a good rant always works wonders, i hope things start improving for you soon xxx

Corrin - when you had your second opinion at the Nuffield did you have your treatment there or go back to Ninewells?

Hey to Alidoll, Sarah, Kayla, Bev and anyone else ive missed xx


----------



## wubble

Hi Linz,

I got my bloods taken 5 weeks ago past Thursday there, the nurse told me to call back after 4 weeks but I just cant face it. I just dont want to hear bad news.

She gave me a wee leaflet and it has a table which states:

Over 15.0 pmol/l = a high response to fertility drugs expected
5-15 pmo/l = a normal response expected
1-5 pmol/l = a reduced response expected
below 1 pmol/l = a negligible response expected

The nurse had said that depending on the result it might determine whether the drug doze is increased or if they have to look at other options.

So I was hoping for between 1-5, well I would love to get between 5 and 15 but not thinking its likely because I didnt respond very well to the injections.

Wx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Glad you're getting somewhere even if slow. Hope Dr Kay will call you soon and you can get questions answered. Have everything written down you need to ask. You never know maybe by saying you're getting another opinion, she may come up with something else. Is your hubby home? Hope you're feeling more positive and better in yourself xxx  

Hi Kim, So glad your dad got transferred, must be a relief. As Linz says moan and rant away, everyone has good and bad days and just because you have your two beautiful girls, it doesn't mean you cannot ever feel down. It could be also that the girls are starting nursery next week, that's going to be so emotional. I do think everything seems worse when the hubby's are away, I know they come and go and it's part of life but it is difficult. I think you're a very strong person as you've managed the girls by yourself since they've been born when you're hubby has been away. So be very proud of your self xx   

Hi Anya, How're you doing? Has you DH painted the kitchen - colour looking any better?? Anymore spiders lurking about?? Hope you're resting xx   

Hi Ali, How're you doing? xx
Hi Wubble, Hope you're ok, thinking of you xx   

Hi PB, Hope you are getting through the 2ww, have you been trying to keep busy or resting up?    

Hi to Sarah, Kayla, Bev and Corrin also, hope all is well with you ladies xx

Well due date is tomorrow - I went walking the high street in Perth today, climbed the 3 flights of stairs in debenhams, then lots of washing and ironing - I know on a Sunday but weather so good!!
Washed bathroom and kitchen floors on my hands and knees and still nothing!!! Had a curry last night,didn't work!!  

I'm just so hoping something will happen soon, sorry for me going on but just such an uncomfortable stage and you're getting to desperate to meet him/her? I was speaking to a lovely Polish girl today and the checkout at ASDA and she said she used to jump down stairs to get going!!! I don't think I'd try that one - knowing my luck, I'd end up falling and banging my head and end up like a mummy wrapped in bandages in NW head injury unit instead of the maternity unit!! Will just have to wait           come soon safe and sound xx


----------



## Corrinann

Linz - I went back to Ninewells - the reasons were that I knew Dr Rajakhowa already (I had some tests done at Fernbrae in Dundee with her privately and as they don't do iVF - when I went to Ninewells I got her as she worked at both places !) and realy realy liked her - The Nuffield was goog though - but expensive - I had some contact with GRMC when I was going to be an egg doner and again they were good but had no actual tx with either of them - but I would look for a second opinion  - at the very least it will put your mind at rest xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Wow - its been busy on here the past 2 days! Our test date is this Saturday - Saturday 28 August. The second week of the wait is certainly going faster than the first - oh my god that seemed to take forever, and I was working for part of it too. Not sure whether that helped take my mind off it a bit or not. I guess it did and it was comforting listening to the zita west CD every morning and evening on the train, and going to bed as soon as I got in. I am off today though and back to work tomorrow. I don't think it will feel so long to get to this Saturday.  Boobs still sore although not surprising given the size they have grown to and still some twinges.  
Did anyone test early?? I have been toying with it as our test date is 16 days after transfer. However I think I will likely wait for 2 reasons (1) I am working rest of week and def don't want to go into work after testing - if negative I will be devastated, and if positive I will be way too excited to concentrate on work and (2) at this stage I can dream I am pregnant as I could be.  Please let embies still be snug as bugs in the nest        

I was at a friends wedding yesterday and that was a really lovely day.

Molly - oooh - this is your due date. Fingers crossed that your little baby decides to pop out very soon hun.   Don't like the sound of the pubic bone popping in and out - ouch

Kim - I am sure the girls will settle in well to the nursery and it will be their mum who is howling at the gates! Must be hard at times juggling the girls yourself when DH is away. Hope you feel a bit better.

Wubble, Linz, Corrinann - hi and hope you are all OK. I need to take the dog out now - been holding off as it has been bucketing down!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Had such a fright yesterday. Was lying on the couch watching telly and thought I felt some discharge.
Went up to toilet and wiped and there was loads of blood. Started crying straight away and ran down to hubby, who was still paintig in kitchen.  

Lay down and hubby phoned NHS 24. They asked loads of questions and got me to check again if there was more blood....yes!
By then af type pains had started and feeling a bit sick.
NHS nurse got local GP to phone us back. He said to lie for rest of day and take paracetamol for pain and to come to hopsital next day (today) for an early pregnancy scan.

It was the longets day of my life yesterday. Bleeding continued till early evening. Still have bad pains in lower tummy region today. Boobs not as swolen and sore today. Only a tiny bit of brown blood this morning.
Constantly knicker checking....

Had tummy scan at half two. Doc found an inflated pregnancy sack but struggled to see anything inside it. At one point he thought he could see two sacks  . Said it looked like the sack had split.
Just before he gave up hubby spotted something in the inflated sack. Doc got it from a differet angle and confirmed it defo looks like an embryo.
He gave us a picture.

All he could say at this stage, as it's too early for heart beat is that there's a pregnancy sack that matches week six in size and the embryo's size matches the same.

He told me there could be thousands of reasons for a bleed and only the next few days will tell if i lost baby. At this stage there is still hope as there was defo something there.
He said if i misscarry I'll have the period from hell and I'll be curled up with a hotwater bottle crying my eyes out with pain...

Need to go to surgery tomorrow morning at 10:10 for hcg blood test, which will be repeated on friday. I should then get my results next tuesday. These will show is pregnancy hormone is going up or down.

It's going to be the longest week ever...

                

Phoned Dundee with update and they said it's possible to have bleed in early pregnancy. It's not good to bleed but these things happen.
Nurse also said it could be possible that egg split and i maybe lost one of them  ?

Hubby over moon but I'm very cautious. Wont rest till i have good news after blood tests.

I know worst case scenario...at least i can fall pregnant and we have frosties remaining. It just doesnt seem fair to get this far and then to have it taken away from you.

Corrin, didn't you bleed as well when you were pregnant with Eleanor? HAs anybody else heard of anybody having bleeding and then going on to having healthy baby?
So worried. I think my sis in law bled when she was pregnant wit my niece.

A bit worried cause tummy is still sore.

Hubby might be heading back to Stornoway on wednesday. Going to miss him so much. He's been my rock these las 2 days.

Kim, so sorry you're feeling down. I'm here anytime you wanna chat.   So scary having to send the girls to nursery and going back to work...alongside everything else. I know you don't want to worry Chris with him being so far away. Sure he'll understand though. At least you have admitted to us how you are feeling. Don't worry about moaning or crying to us. Sometimes it helps to have a wee rant or to wallow in things for a day. 
Just don't want you feeling alone. Wish I was closer to you, Hun.  
Have you managd to sort the boiler? Maybe it just needs servicing. Could you clain of house insurance if it was major? My boiler packed up last year. Same as yours it wouldnt fire up. Luckily it only needed a small part and a clean. Think it only came to £30.


Hope everybody else is well. Molly thanks again for sending cd. Praying bubba arrives soon and you'll feel more comfortable.

PB, not long to go now. How was acupuncture? I hope my lady is up soon. I could defo do with some relaxation right now. They also say acu is good for "holding" the baby.
5 more sleeps.....
I was tempted to test friday, but same as you I thought I'd rather wait in the end (what is another day) as i thought it would help to have the weekend to get over BFN.
And look at silly me burning my face in the excitement of BFP.

Alidoll,    to Kirsty.

Wubble hope you get good results soon and then laugh about putting it off so long because you were scared.    

Keep everything crossed that cramps go and no more bleeding.    Eggbert is ok.
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Hope the bleeding has settled down, just so scary for you. I think the GP is correct with the whole pain/miscarriage. I had a missed miscarriage in 2005 - think it stopped bout 8 weeks but horomones continued until week 12. It was a heavy bleed - thought I was going to bleed forever. We happened to be in Lewis at the time, I kept thinking, it'll just stop soon, but it never, I ended up in A&E,then had a D&C that night. I don't mean to frighten you but bleeding is common. A woman I worked with - her daughter bled the whole way through with her pregnancy - was a twin pregnancy and ended up having twins at 32 weeks. My other friend's sister also bled all the way through and she had a baby girl at the end. And they saw a sac with an embryo so still very hopeful. I                  that it will continue. It's so scary though. Just rest up as much as you can and don't exert yourself. Hope the blood tests will be fine.        

Hi Linz, hope you're ok? Did your hubby come home?? Hope he has xx

Hi Wubble,hope you'll be on your journey soon and fingers xx with the results xx

Hi PB, I tested a day early!! Hadn't meant to but I happened to be in Tesco's and bought tests, then I thought well I could check now - then if negative could go to the wine section,have pizza,wedges and a cheesecake for that night!! It was 2-3 days before xmas when I tested, so I had it in my head that if negative then I'd still have a good xmas,luckily it was positive thanks be to god. So my first test was in tescos toilet,then I put it immediately into my bag. I looked when I was wheeling trolley around - thought if it was negative I couldn't really start balling around tescos and would have to keep it together. When I saw the two lines I nearly collapsed,just wheeled the trolley around - don't think I got any food. I then tested the next am and it was the same result!! Here I am today and still waiting!! waited this long - just hoping it'll happen soon now. Hope the week will go quickly for you and I                  that your news will be a happy one xxxxxx

Hi Kim, hope you're feeling ok xx

Hi Ali, how're you doing?

Well no news, still waiting!!! Getting pains but coming to nothing xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Anya, oh honey what a rollercoaster. I read it is not uncommon to bleed during pregnancy but I would find it scary too. Glad you can rest up and protect your precious cargo. I know it will be a long few days for you    Once DH has to leave if you want some company I am more than happy to chat. Hang on little Eggbert   

Molly - I giggled at the thought of you doing the test in tesco's loos. I would have pushed my trolley around in a daze wanting to show off my pee stick. Wonder whether your little bubba will appear before the weekend

Bye for now.
Off to walk the dog


----------



## molly76

Hi girls,

Well 40 weeks + 1 day overdue!! Feels like 40 years to be honest!!     something will happen soon. Went for a walk about today in Perth, I was crossing the road waiting for the green man!! this woman shouted as I was walking past - " are you having twins?" I said no don't think so,then she said "oh my God you poor girl - you are huge,start pushing now", only for DH being with me,I would have thought I'd dreamt it!! Just when you think "ah I don't look too bad ".  

Tescos on the way home - daily fix. My DH was down at his garage in the afternoon when one neighbour asked - " is your wife having twins?", then another fella walked past and asked the same thing!! So it's official I am now the size of a JCB. Haven't left the house since. Otherwise all is good though - what can you do. I keep saying but I'm full of fluid - nobody seems to be buying that though!!

Have the midwife tomorrow am so we'll see what happens then. Bought a pineapple in Tescos and raspberry leaf tea in a health shop in perth. DH is making a curry. Am off now for a bath to see if that will do the job   

Hi Anya, Hope you're ok and am                    
that everything is ok xx

Hi PB, Hope the week isn't dragging too much for you xx

Hi Kim, Hope you're Dad is getting better xx 

Hi to Ali, Sarah, Wubble, Linz, Kayla, Bev and Corrin - hope you are all doing ok   xx

Hi Fiona, Haven't heard from you for a while now - think we're due around the same time - hope everything is going well with you, you may even have had the baby by now xx

Better head xx


----------



## Masue

Hi Everybody,

 Ali - hope Kirsty is doing well and growing quickly - can't believe how quickly the months have flown by!
 Preciousbundle - keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you     

 Anya - Congrats to you and Mr Anya on your BFP. Easier said then done but try to stay positive. The majority of my friends have had bleeding during pregnancy and alot of children on my case load have experienced inuturo bleeding and gone on to develop well. Keeping so many things crossed for you its difficult to move about the house!       

 Bev and Corrianann great to hear from you - its fab that you keep intouch and remind us all of why we are putting ourselves through all this  

 Molly - I gotta say what everybody else is too polite to say - SEX!!!! My friend and sister sware by it and they both had their babies 3 days early .... just a thought!   

 Linz - How's hubby? Hope he is now well on the way to revcovery. So sorry about your test results   Defo get a second opinion. My relationship with Wd 35 has been rocky to say the least and communication and knowledge of our case were the biggest issues. In the 1st 3 months we had them suggest that DH babysat my 15mth nephew whilst making his donation!,  Elaine asking what we would do if the baby wanted to meet their birth mother...(we are not planning to have our baby adopted or use a surreget!) what we would do if the baby wanted to meet their genetic mother (my sister!) and none of the nurses new what drugs I was on..... I could go on and on! What I would say is that now I am a regular fixture I have complete confidence that everybody is up to speed with our case and love everybody up there. Bear with them it will be all worth it in the long term. Keep pestering Dr Kay for that telephone consult - it took us 3 weeks but we dot there in the end!

 Kim - love the girls bikes! they are fab!

 Wubble - Let me know when you start your hols and we can arrange to meet up - will be grat to see you again.

As for me - another busy week! Had my baseline scan on the 9th Aug, went back for an action scan on the 18th and to my surprise I was ready to go! So I had my transfer today of two beautiful embies! Test day is the 10th sept and Ive got the next 3 weeks off work to rot my brain with daytime TV!


----------



## Corrinann

Anya  - poor you  - can can sooooooooooooooo sympathise - I was OBSESSED with knicker checking all the way through pregnancy - I constantly had AF type pains and a constant discharge and yes I had a small bleed about 30 weeks - but as the others say - pain - discharge and blood are all common (plus because the blood is mixed with lots of discharge it looks like lots when it is not really) - but you must be sooooo stressed - try to keep calm babes xxxx - Im sendign MEGA postive vibes to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

cx


----------



## kim78

Hey Masue thats brilliant news 2 little ones onboard will be keeping everything crossed you get two little angels like me!! So what you got planned for the next 3 weeks anything exciting?  The girls absolutely love their trikes would recommend them to anyone. 

Hee Hee Molly you must be getting a complex..  Maybe there is two hiding in there...  Not long now can't wait to hear all your news you must be so desparate to get the little one out, hopefully midwife will give you good news tomorrow.  I must admit I have said this before but I did like knowing the exact date the girls were due not patience.... 

Hey Preciousbundle I didn't test early was too scared went on the not knowing was better than knowing woke 5am on test day and we did it then don't think one day would make any difference but you only have 4 more sleeps till Sat, glad it is going in not too bad this site has been very lucky got everything crossed for you. 

Hey Corrin oh thats good Eleanor is settled into nursery, we have a trial hour tomorrow at 10.30 then again on Thursday at 2, mum coming with me tomorrow to drop them off, think I stay for 10 mins or so and then motherinlaw is coming on Thursday since hubbie is away stop me coming home and worrying keep my mind off things...  Not worried too much an hour will go in very quickly...  it will be next week the real test Emily has been really clingy just now aswell which is worrying me bit they are both teething but Emily seems just to want picked up all the time at the end of the day it is total strangers to them to begin with but hopefully they will get used to it quickly. 

Oh I have been at this post for about an hour keep getting interupted with phone calls and mum blethering, so going to go and come back later, will be back tomorrow let you know how the girls got on. 

Hope everyone is well lots of love xx


----------



## molly76

Well had the midwifes this am and the head is right in position but no action. Due to see them again next wednesday. Told them I was in agony and having to sleep on couch as can't get up stairs a lot of nights due to pain and can hardly walk at night but they said it was better to wait. By next wednesday I'll be 9 days over so they will then plan induction for 3 - 4 days after, looks like a couple of weeks if nothing happens by then!!   

Then I came home and cried my eyes out as I'm so petrified something will happen to the baby the longer they leave me to wait. I feel bad as I know so many people are waiting for this, but it's still a nerve wrecking time when you get to the end stage and nothing is happening. I've heard so many horror stories about people being left and then something happening to the baby. I know also lots of people go overdue too but it's taken so much blood, sweat and tears to get to this stage, I'm petrified something bad will happen.

I've eaten half a pineapple so far and raspberry laef tea but nada!! Can't manage sex as my pubic bone is split!! Feels like it's going to fall out of me!! 

Has anyone else gone overdue?? I know Kim and Ali have had c - sections. I thought the 2WW was bad, I don't think they should give you a due date cos when it goes over,you go crazy!! I was crying even before I went to midwifes this am, I turned on GMTV and they were showing all the babies being born, Samantha Cameron 3 weeks early, I was like " why can't it be me ?", anyway crying hasn't worked either. I am sorry for going on as I know folk would love to be overdue if they thought the treatment would work. I am grateful it has worked and hopefully all will go fine but it's so scary as you just want everything to go smoothly as possible. 

Hope everyone is well.

Hi Anya, Thinking of you and praying all is ok        

Hi Kim, Hope the girls get on fine at nursery xx

Hi Sarah, Fingers xxxxxxxxxx the embryos settle in snugly!!!      

Hi PB, Hope you're well xx

Hi Ali, Wubble and Linz, hope you are all ok and well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, sorry not been on for a bit but been busy with her nibs etc..

Anya - hope you're ok. Must have been really scary seeing the blood but as others have said, many ladies have bleeding and go on to have a healthy, happy bubba. Praying everything will be fine and you'll get to see Eggberts little heart beating at your scan next month. 

Molly - couldn't but laugh at your JCB comment! You do feel like a reached whale. My DH kept saying "God, you look massive!" Which upset me somewhat as I didn't have many stretch marks and thought I looked ok..though looking back at the photo taken the night before I went in, I was small island size LOL!

Kim - I'm sure the girls will love nursery. It's normally the mums that get upset rather than the kids!

PBundle - not long to go now. I tested one day early so I didn't have to worry about work. Did the test in the house though...rather than Tesco!

Corin  - how's little Eleanor getting on?

Wubble, Masue, BEV, Linz and everyone else - big gummy smile from Kirsty.

Got Kirsty one of those rainforest jumperoos yesterday. Lassie on Gumtree selling for less than half price down the road from us so thought Kirsty might enjoying jumping about on it...time will tell.

My folks are over in France on hols at the moment so missing my mums daily phone call. It's my  dads 75th birthday today as well..had my brother up last night so reminded him to get him a card!

Gotta go, Kirsty awake again


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Just a quick update for whoever doesnt know yet.
Went for my blood test yesterday. Had a bit of old blood in the morning, but when i came back from docs i was gushing blood again. The water in the bowel was litterally bright red  (sorry for tmi).

GPs transferred us straight to Stornoway hospital for an internal. Had to rush to get the ferry.
They were so lovely there. Didnt get to the hospital till on to 8pm. Only 2 midwives there and a locum. 
The locum took us down (they literally had to unlock all the doors and turn lights and machines on).

The picture of the internal scan was much clearer. Was so scared as I had more clotty blood just before i went in.
Scan still showed one sack with a little baby (doc insisted on calling it that) and a yolk sack.
When i asked why i might be bleading doc said that some women have their period in early pregnancy. He did say though that it's not good to bleed.
He could see some streaky looking lines in the uterus and thought this might be blood (possibly blood vessels tearing with uterus expanding) and warned me that i might have more bleeding yet.

Told me to take it easy and that i had made his day, as he had seen a baby. Said he's see me next tuesday in Benbecula for an ultrasound. So glad they are keeping an eye on things.
Still a bit crampy today. Had a chinese late last night and stayed at hubby's digs. Couldn't rally sleep though. Tummy and brain too full i think and strange duvet, pillow and bed.
Shattered today.

Arrived home at about half two. HAd to drive the car back from Berneray as hubby had to take works van home. Was feeling really sick as i was coming off the ferry. (Exhaust fumes)
Then had really bad pain as I pulled up at the house.
Went straight to the couch and havent moved since. Hubby been spoiling me . He has taken the rest of the week off to "get me in to a routine" (of doing nothing).
He's hoovering as i type.

Constant knicker checking as u can imagine. HAve just had a bit of old blood (more like brown discharge) today. But same happened yesteday and then the heavns opened.

I know that some women bleed but it really freaks you out!    

Got dentist tomorrow for a check up and booked myself in for a hair cut next wednesday to cheer myself up.
Going to take next wek off as well.

Gp told me on monday i could work when i asked him for a sick line. Said there is no proof that rest made any difference whatsoever. Stuff him. I was in agaony with cramps and feeling dizzy, faint and queasy. He also said if anything is going to go wrong, there's nothing we can do about it...

Staff in Stornoway were a lot more sympathetic. Told me to take things easy. Well that's what I'm going to do.

Work was really understanding about this week. Havent phoned them with an update yet, but surely they'll understand....  .

Just want to see a heart beat. (Hopefully by next week!)

Do any of you know if it's ok to have baths? I've only had showers since before 2ww. Wouldnt mind a good soak. I dont like my water too hot anyway.

Molly poor you. Thank u so much for cd. I asked sis in law to copy it on to ipod for me but she must have stuck the old one one twice lol.
Hopefully she'll have sorted it by tonight. Cant wait o hear news about bubba's arrival. Saw a few girls pacing the maternity ward last night and thought of you. 
They were trying to persuade me to have the baby there. Told them we hadn't thought that far yet....

Linz hope you had a quiet night last night. Hopefully you womt have to wait too long for Dr Kay to get back to you. When is hubby back?

Kim thinking about you today. I bet the girls are loving it and are exploring all the new toys and beating up all the other babies  . A few of my wee ones in nursery cry when mum drops them and as soon as mum has walked past the window it's as if somebody has turned a switch. I swear those babies know they can make mum feel guilty. As soon as she's out of "tear sight" they stop and are more interested in the toys.
You'll be so proud when they come crawling towards you with a big smile on their faces when you pick them up.

PB just a few more sleeps till you officially have a bun in the oven (or two). It is so scary doing the test and waiting for the line to appear. Mine came up really quickly on the clearblue and took a bit longer on the hospital one.
Whatever happens we'll be here for you. The signs are all good but at least you know if this time doesnt work out you still have your frosties and they can tweak you protocol to hav it work the next time.

Was joking to hubby today that he should watch his language (road rage) as Tallulah might hear    . He was like "oh Tallulah, i like that"...i'm like "Eeeeek only joking".
It's going to be hard agreeing on names i think...

Ali, has Kirsty tried her Rainforest Jumperoo yet? Bet she loves it.

Hope everybody else is fine. Thank you so much all of you for your advice and support.
Dont know where i'd be without you all.

xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Sarah
Sorry I missed you earlier. Welcome to the 2ww madness. At least this time you know what to expect, Hun.
Keeping all crossed for you and you hubby.

This is you time!!!! 

Hugs
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, So      that little baby will stay put. So scary the bleeding but at least the scans are reassuring and thankfully they'll keep a close eye on you. I would say you're doing the right thing staying off work- I wouldn't listen to the GP,rest would be the best despite all this evidence. I'm not sure about the baths - I'd say you wouldn't want the water too hot anyway. 
Rest up and lie on the couch wrapped up. It's good your hubby is at home with you - he'll make sure you stay still. The staff are lovely in Stornoway, and I know anyone who's had their babies there have a wonderful experience.         to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzy

Hi Ladies hope you all don't mind me jumping in just wanted to reply to anya about bleeding.

I had a very heavy bleed at 7 weeks (tmi) it was pouring out me and i was in so much pain i couldnt stand i went to hosp where they did a internal and saw neck of womb was closed so they had no reason for the bleed and to this day i still don't and i now have a healthy baby boy whos 7 weeks. Just sit back and relax as much as possible and let hubby do what he can thats what i did and for baths i didn't have baths in 2ww either but did when got my bfp not to hot. Take care xx


----------



## anyamac

Kezzy
Thank you so much! Gives me hope! Did you have af type pains as well?
Praying I'll see a hearbeat next tue. Only 6weeks 2days today, so early days. Just cant stop thinking about it though and being a wee bi concerned.     

x


----------



## kezzy

Hi Anya 

Yeh i had AF pains for the first month of my pregnancy i kept thinking it was all over cause of them..ward 35 told me its because your uterus is stretching to make room for everything growing but didn't stop me thinking the worst.      all is well for you    xxxx


----------



## Masue

Molly - hoping like mad that your little one arrives safely before the day brakes and Anya - eggbert sounds like a fighter - have a good feeling about them xxx To everyone else - night night and don't let the bugs bit (that includes the midges anya!)


----------



## anyamac

Kezzy, thanks for that. Actually that makes sense cause it's not proper af pains i'm feeling more like "stretching and tearing". I suppose that would also explain the blood if blood vessels are tearing.

Phoned NW today with an update. Alison was lovely  . Also got a letter from them today congratulating us and asking us to come for our early pregnancy scan  .

Told work today that I would be off till at least next wednesday. They were very understanding (sniff). Really missing the folks there and all the kids.

Havent had any fresh blood (fingers crossed) but still got that "tearing/pulling" feeling accross my belly.
My appetite has gone all strange too. Hubby asked me what i wanted for dinner last night and i said jacket potatoe with cheese and butter. Didnt have any big ones so he made little ones instead and served it with a wee chicago town pizza and some tuna on the  side. Normally i could live off pizza but the smell was making me feel sick. Only managed to pick at the potatoes and didnt touch the rest. Hubby not amused after all the trouble he went to. I was getting the "make sure you eat enough" talk.
Not easy eating when you're feeling queasy....

Hubby been busy all morning washing curtains, making me breakfast, doing dishes and painting round the window surrounds on the outside. Going to miss him next week when he goes back to work.

Has anybody been watching Ultimate Big Brother? I'm hooked  !


Molly, I hope you're ok Hun. So frustrating all this waiting about. I bet it's a wee girl  ...

PB 2 more sleeps. Eeeeeek!

Sarah, how are u coping?

Kim, thinking of u and the girls  .

Corrin, Ali, Wubble, Kezzy, Bev


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - so glad bleeding seems to have settled down. Let your DH pamper you..mine turned into the 5 a day gestapo! I couldn't eat wheatabix with sugar at the start as that made me feel sick! Near the end tho was hooked on Fab ice lollies (had to be the Orange one tho..and only one shop sold them near us!). Take it easy doll.

PBundle - you gonna test early or wait?

Molly - any sign of junior? 

Kim - you and the girls ok, how's DH hand? 

Hello everyone else.

Kirsty loves her jumperoo! Took a wee time for her to work out what to do but now happily bouncing away. Took her up to the nursery so that's her booked in to start on the 18th Oct. Will have her half day the week before as I'm staggering my return to work over 3 wks.

Postie just been so better go.


----------



## molly76

Hello Ladies,

Well still here hanging around. I'd another session of acupuncture this am and have booked another 3 for next week - no signs, just niggly twinging pains but being having them for weeks now   

Suppose he or she will arrive when the time comes - whenever that will be?? I'm going to phone the midwife unit in Perth tomorrow as I think there is a doctor there until about 3pm - having headaches on and off and feel a bit funny sick/nausea, just reassurance over weekend - in case BP up again.

Hi Anya, Glad the bleeding has eased off and that's good you're feeling sickie and off food. So good your work is understanding - half the battle. Rest up and let your DH take charge!!      

Hi Ali, Can imagine Kirsty is a cutie bouncing in her kangeroo - is she 6 months now? or maybe more?
Scary to hear of you heading back to work, time tends to go so quickly xx

Hi Kim, Hoping you and the girls are well - hope your Dad is on the mend xx

Hi Linz, How're you doing this week? Any further forward?

Hi Sarah, Hope the 2WW is not going to slowly for you, how're you feeling?
Hi PB, You must be getting excited and nervous about testing, lots of               to you, have you been working all this week??

Hi Wubble, Hope you are keeping well xx

Well nothing too much exciting from me, each day feels so long now, pottering is so much more difficult so ending up lying down but might as well these days. Thank goodness for Big brother and now Ultimate Big Brother - that John Mccruick? spelled that wrong - my Lord those white big underpants he wears - not good,especially on live TV - although I'm no one to talk as I seem to be wearing similiar underwear myself these days!! Looking forward to chucking them out!!


----------



## Linz7

Hey!

PB - i hope your embies are snuggled in real tight, just two more sleeps.  I hope your doing ok.

Molly - DH came home on Monday night, by then i was alot calmer and thinking straighter.  He is probably relieved he didnt have to live with me last week lol.  Loved your yarn about testing in Tesco's, must have been surreal walking around there after!  Hope you've taken a picture of yourself from the side, so in years to come you can show the little one lol!  You've obviously made such a fantastic home for the little one that they are soo comfortable they dont want to come out.  I hope you get some reassurance tomorrow and you start feeling better.

Masue - congrats on getting this far, i hope your enjoying relaxing and the time isnt dragging too much for you.

Kim - how you doing?  Hows your dad?

Alidoll - thanks for the gummy smile, they are the cutest!

Anya - dont listen to people who dont tell you to relax, rest and take it easy!  Getting pregnant is soo different for us than anyone else and therefore we should do everything we can to help keep the little babies as safe as possible.  Definately take time of work, your head would be all over the place having to be somewhere when you didnt want to be.  Great idea about coming to stornoway!!  I can visit everyday and bring you lots of lovely scones from the canteen lol.  Im soo loving BB, i am self confessed BB lover lol.  Will be gutted when its finished.  

Welcome to the thread Kezzy.

Wubble - how you doing?  Any word yet?

As for me - i finally spoke to Dr Kay today.  I felt like she had totally changed her opinion.  She talked alot lol.  She kept saying that she did think it was worth giving it another try, although we had to be realistic that i may not respond to treatment.  I said i agree and that i am not ready to give up on trying to get some of my own eggs just yet, i said im not one of these people who will not accept it and keep going.  I just feel like i havent tried at all to get my own eggs.  My first cycle was abandoned so now they know that they have to change the drugs to try and get me to respond.  So i felt better after speaking to her that she was the one that suggested we try.  I was worried i was going to go against their advice and them not really support my decision.  Anyway she said she would get Ann Mcconnell to get in touch with me about starting this afternoon, i never heard anything today but thats ok.  If i havent heard from her by tomorrow lunchtime i think i will phone her.  Its day 22 for me today so hopefully they will start me end of September, ive waited long enough i think!  Although now a bit panicky as not lost any weight and worried im not in the best shape.  Please can you guys help advise me what i should do over next while to try get the best quality eggs i can!  Im eating pineapple and brazil nuts everyday, trying to drink water and get at least 7 hours sleep.

Got to run, DH made dinner!  A very rare occassion lol.  Hey to everyone else ive not mentioned xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Linz 

OMG that is fantastic news! 
So happy for you. At least you now have a really really good chance.  

Regarding good shape: I started taking boots Pregnacare tablts months before and was drinking tescos own fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and eating brazil nuts.
Also ACUPUNCTURE is really beneficial, especially on day of inplantation.

There's a lady who comes up to Benbecula once a month from Glasgow and does acu here. She is fab. Maybe there is somebody else on Lewis or Harris?
If not then you could book in to "the Appletree Clinic" near Broughty Ferry for the day of transfer.
He is amazing. So relaxing!!! Going to book in again for when we're out on 8th Sep.

Reflexology is also good before treatment. I had it done one. The lady asked me if i was on the pill as it can counteract it if you do it too often and it's really good for fertility and relaxation.

The other thing that helped to relax was the Zita West CD. PM or text me ur address and I'll send you a copy. 

Just eat healthily. I've got a good Zita West book as well which tells you what foods to eat/avoid to up your chances. I'll send it to you if you want.

Anyway better dash. Hubby made Lasagne for dinner. I'm stuffed. Need to find a dogbed online. Got one the other day and now the 3 dogs are fighting over who can lie i it  

xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Linz thats brilliant news you must be chuffed to bits and hopefully you will get started really soon.

Thats good Alidoll you got your nursery all sorted it is such a relief knowing that it is all in place. 

Well girls had their first trial yesterday at nursery, AWFUL!!  Left them and they were just starting round the place so didn't feel too bad went to asda got some shopping when we got back to pick them up they were screaming both red faced puffy eyes emily was actually sobbing her wee heart out just picked them up and walked out and burst into tears it was horrible, all night I just felt so down about it and dreaded taking them back today, knew it was their first day and it would get better..  When we went in today the women said it might be better putting them into the baby room as yesterday they had been in the toddler room and they just looked tiny was too overwhelming for them.  So today we took them into the baby room sat them down and they both started crying so left with them upset walking round asda I was in a dream thinking about my little babies being upset, but when we got back Emily was sleeping and Megan was playing on the floor quite happy felt so much better... So next Wed afternoon and all day Friday I will be at a complete loss, but hubbie home Monday so we will occupy ourselves some how!!!

Hey Molly poor you, my friend is now a week and a half over due she goes in Monday for induction have you been given a date for induction yet?

Anya so looking forward to seeing you both in a couple of weeks just wish you weren't having such a hard time of it just now, its just not fair this little one is sure making you worry oh well they will be making you worry for years to come, just starting early hee hee.  Lasagne sounds lovely, I started slimfast this week, not been too bad shake for breakfast, bar for lunch then a proper meal although couldn't be bothered tonight just had beans in a baked pot not very exciting but it was quick....  

How is everyone else doing hope you are all having a good week.  Thanks for your good wishes after my dad, got him out of hospital on Wed so he is now at home annoying the hell out of my mum hee hee....  Take care lots of love xx


----------



## Linz7

Anya - thanks for all that info, yes please to CD and to book!  I will definitely return them, would be good to check it out first then i can always buy myself a copy.  Ill text you my address.  I better get cracking starting my pregnacare again, have let that slide over last few months.  I am relieved to get started, trying to keep a PMA and not get too worked up either way.  Its very hard!!

Kim - i just hope they dont keep me waiting any longer, Dr Kay did freak me out when she said ill let Ann know, im not sure how long the western isles wait is.  Im thinking argh, ive been waiting long enough how can i possibly be put back onto a waiting list!!!  Thats great hubby will soon be home and that the girls were better today, im sure they will soon grow to love it and i hope you will be ok.

xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Went to doctors this morning to have blood taken for my second hcg test.

Nurse went in to my left arm and couldnt get any. Tried my right arm, nothing. Then back in to my left....and the right. Was starting to get really sore.

She was really appologetic and said she'd have to try the back of my hand.

I had been feeling really queasy when I left the house but by the time she finished with my hand (she did manage to get some blood out of my hand) I was feeling sick.
As she was pressing down on my hand I  just managed to say "I need to run to the toilet"...

It must have been some picture. There was me dashing accross the corridow,, white as a sheet, followed by hubby and the nurse. Sods law....toilet locked!  

Nurse started leading us down the main corridor towards the staff toilet. I could feel myself getting really faint. Nearly passed out. Just made it on time. Was drenched in sweat by the time i got there. Was neeling in front of bowel, hubby holding my hair back and nurse bandaging up my hand  . Luckily I wasnt sick (I hate being sick).

Felt so sorry for myself. Think hubby got a bigger fright than me. He's been pampering me since.

Much better now, since I had tea and toast.

Linz, my sis in law will copy the cd for u today. Do you want hubby to drop the cd and book at hopsital reception for you on monday? That way you might have it a bit quicker.
Hubby is heading up to Lewis on monday. Going to miss him.

Did any of you watch BB last night? Nearly cried when I saw Chantelle and Preston. She defo still has feelings for him. I wonder if they will rekindle things.
Shame Josie walked. Felt sorry for her when Nadia and John were having a go about John James.

I think my fave housemate is the TREE!!!!...."psssst"

Kim, so glad the girls had a better time at nursery on day two. Such a worry having to leave them in a strange place, with strage people, especially if they are upset. They'll soon get used to teh new routine.

Just listening to hubby gossiping on the phone. God, and they say women are bad lol.

Got my first Antenatal appointment next tuesday. Letter came today. The doctor(gynae) from Stornoway is coming down to give me another scan.
I pray there's a heartbeat by then.

Anyway, better dash. So much morning TV to catch up with hee hee.

PB, all is crosse for you for tomorrow.                ...i'll be waiting for your text.  

Hugs to everybody else.
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Fingers xxxxxxxxx the wait won't be too long for you, I'll get the bits photocopied for you and sent up the road xx I sent you a PM also xx

Hi Anya, You poor thing, what a week you're having between scans and bloods, thankfully your hubby is with you. Lots of            that you'll see your little beanie on Tuesday - I think it's a good sign feeling sick and nauseous? Even if brought on by stabbing of needles - nothing worse!!   Hope you're feeling better now xx

Hi Kim, Poor Emily and Megan, and you of course, it must have been so upsetting for you all. I thought it may have been easier because they were together - double trouble!! I hope it'll get easier and they'll settle in xx Glad your Dad is home. Your poor friend - I feel her pain   

Hi PB,              for your test tomorrow, thinking of you xx

Well I'm booked in for an induction for next Friday 03rd September -      something may happen sooner - got a sweep today but not dilated yet {TMI} sorry! I feel better now as had a good check over and they also sent off some bloods as swollen and feeling funny. That's all I can do for now is wait and try to chillax, I bought a few books so will start reading them. I always feel a bit guilty sitting around - but because of the size of me there's not a lot more I can manage. Went for a walk this morning but that was like climbing a munro!! 

Hi to all the other girlies xx


----------



## anyamac

Hey Molly
At least the end is in sight   .

Where are you having baby? Perth or NW?

Booked Acupuncture today for 9th September. Cant wait  . Also booked the Travelinn at the Discovery Quay for 8th and 9th. Unfortunately they were fully booked on 7th, but not too worried as people cancel all the time. I'm sure we'll get a room no bother.

I'm already planning where I'm going out for dinner on what night and what I'm going to have  .
I have no appetite at the moment as I'm constantly feeling queasy. Even the M&S adverts are making me feel sick. Got a faint craving for cheesy pasta tonight. Feeling so sorry for hubby as he's constantly asking me what i want to eat...then he makes it and i cant help but pick at it.
Cant even stomach my all time favourite meal PIZZA!

Hubby now busy digging up the front garden. I've just finished OK magazine and NEW! which hubby kindly surprised me with earlier.

xxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

This week has flown in. The first week seemed never ending    I have just been catching up with all the news. DH is just about to serve up tea so this will need to be a quick post and sorry for the lack of personal messages. I shall send these soon.

Still bloated with massive boobs and twinges. I have Clearblue test and the Ninewells test. Studying diagram for how to use it - looks quite fiddly   

Will post over the weekend with our result - 16 days tomorrow since our little embryos were put in the nest.     Went for acup on Monday and found it really relaxing. Was working 3 days this week and going to bed to rest when I got in. Although I think I do more when I am not at work than when I am in work as I am tempted to do little things around the house when I am off. Meant to be working all week so was grateful for the unexpected 2 days holiday.

Molly - oh at least the end is in sight - 3rd Sept is still a little bit off so fingers crossed baby makes his/her entry before then   

Anya - glad your bleeding has stopped. Look after yourself and I think the nausea and food aversions is a great sign   

Kim - glad the babies settled better in the nursery the second day. Hopefully once they get to know the staff it will be easier for them and you

Oh, that's the call for tea - best dash .........


----------



## kim78

Hey Preciousbundle all the best for test day, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Alidoll

PBundle - keeping everything crossed for you doll.

Hi everyone else


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

We got a   . Sooooo excited!!! I tested at 5.55am. Gosh its agonising watching for the lines to appear but luckily they appeared quickly. Ross and I are delighted. Phoned Ninewells who are really pleased too and we have a scan date in just over 2 weeks on the 14th of September.  That is sooner than I thought which is a relief.  The nurse said by then I will be just a little over 7 weeks.  I think at this stage I am about  4 weeks and 4 days. Amazing isn't it?  A huge thank you to our donor.    I cannot believe it. I will likely spend a fortune on tests so I can check every few days    It is so reassuring to see that positive line.  

Thanks to all of you for your support too during the 2ww.  Keeping going with my Zita West tablets (moved on to first trimester tablets now - how exciting) and relaxation CD and I think I will have fortnightly acupunture, as I had it before and after embryo transfer and again on Monday. My acupuncture man is lovely and he will be so pleased when I tell him the good news. 

     Couldn't resist!!


----------



## anyamac




----------



## anyamac

Congratulations to you both! You have totally made my day!!!!

What a lucky thread this has turned out to be.
Sarah, Linz, Wubble....you're next         !

It'll take a while to sink in....we're all here for you for when you need to analyse any twinges, mood swings, nausea and other worries.
You'll be counting the days till your first scan.  

Let Ross spoil and pamper you.

Sending   !

I'm off to 

xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Am on the mobile so cant do graphics but want to say CONGRATULATIONS Preciousbundle! Been thinking about you all day and praying you'd have got a positive result (was in Edinburgh so couldn't check). I'm soooo chuffed for you and your DH. This will soon be the mothers and toddlers group if we carry on at this rate! Enjoy every second of it...its the best feeling EVER! (Well, until the nausea, restless legs, heartburn, loo trips etc set in!).


----------



## molly76

Big big congratulations PB           spin           so so so so thrilled for you and your DH, great stuff,lots of love to you both xxxxx

Hi Anya, hope you're keeping well, it's NW I'm booked into, they don't do induction at Perth as community Midwife - still hopeful something will happen before then, guzzling raspberry leaf tea and chomping on the pineapple!! Not long until you'll have you scan - Tuesday? and following week xxx

Hi Kim,Ali,Linz,Wubble and Sarah, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## kim78

Absolutely fantastic news, congratulations PB enjoy every minute of it, brilliant xxxxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

PB - I'm on mobile, but just had to write quick post to say argh, that's AMAZING!I am over the moon for you & Ross! Can't see what I'm typing, stupid phone! Will send proper post over weekend. I'm soo thrilled for you, I really am xx


----------



## Alidoll

WHOOOHOOOOO!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!​​​  ​   ​​ there that's better!​


----------



## wubble

Hiya,

PB - Congratulations mrs, you and your DH really deserve to get that    I am so pleased for you both. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Didnt want to post yesterday and put a dampener on things as I got some bad news....... my letter from Ninewells came, my AMH is below 1 so the letter says that might be the reason I've not been conceiving and IVF will probably be unsuccessful.   

DH as usual has been fantastic, he says all he cares about is that he has me. I mentioned donor eggs to him and he said if thats what I want to do then he will back me 100%. Have called my mum, we both had a cry over the phone, she mentioned the donor eggs too as I had kind of said before that this might be an option so she will obviously support that decision if that what we want to do. I just kept thinking yesterday that I wanted to wake up and it was just a dream.   

Got to go for follicle count scan now.

I'm a wee bit p'd that I never got this test years ago    I mean, I've been thinking after going through a range of tests completing them about 2.5 years ago that we have unexplained infertility but really there has been something wrong all this time. 

Hope everyone else is okay

Wx


----------



## Alidoll

Wubble - sorry to hear about your results. Sending massive cyber hugs (back on the mobile again). I do agree that it would be easier if they did these sorts of tests at the beginning as would save a lot of time and heartache (as well as money no doubt for the NHS). 

Gotta go, dog needs out...


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya, Ali, Molly, Kim, Linz, Wubble - thank you for your congratulations. It is just starting to sink in now and having a scan date makes it feel real.    My parents came round yesterday with lovely flowers and they are sooooo pleased.

Masue - how are you copying with the first week of the 2ww? You are nearly through the first week x   

Anya - I laughed at the graphic of you snoozing and watching TV.  I spent most of yesterday watching movies and felt a bit zombified at the end of the day. Going to meet my mum this morning for a dog walk and fresh air - its a lovely bright day here today. Are all your plans made for your trip to NW for your scan? I would have loved to have met up with you again but I am working during the day and Dundee is quite some distance from here. I am sure we will meet at some point though and I am delighted we can go through this journey together.   

Linz - that's great you are getting a chance with your own eggs   

Wubble - so sorry to hear about your AMH result. When is your follicle count scan and is that an instant result or do you have to wait for the results? It is not something I know about at all. I will keep everything crossed for you. If you do eventually decide to look at donor eggs and don't have a known egg donor you could go the egg share route and NW are getting more experienced at that now too as it has been running for a year or so now. There are always options but I appreciate just now you will be feeling sad   It is such a hard journey.


----------



## molly76

Hi Wubble, lots of        to you and        that a solution will be found. As PB says - there is options out there. It is a pity they don't do these tests sooner and right from the start, as it must be so upsetting, thinking of you xxx

Hi Sarah, Hope the week has gone ok? One week to go xx

Hi PB, Enjoy the fresh air, you do tend to get cabin fever stuck inside xx Hope you're still on   xx

Hi Anya, Hope all is well with you xx

Hi Kim, Ali, Linz - Hope all is well xx

Still here!!   6 days overdue, hoping by next weekend will have a little baby!! Will check in later xx


----------



## Masue

Hi there everybody,

PB - Not really much I can say apart from .....
                   
                     
                   

Huge congrats to you both and enjoy every minute!


Anya - not long to go now till your scan - glad to here that things seemed to have setteled slightly. You are so brave and you have been in my thoughts and prayers daily over the last fortnight.

Molly - Hoping that bump makes an appearance very soon and that the pelvic pain is not too bad. Wishing you a safe birth and remember that it will all be worth it when you hold her in your arms.

Wubble - so sorry to hear your news. Will text you later and we can catch up - think real hugs would be beter than cyber hugs for this one. Just remember that this is another setback and not the end. It will all be very raw ath the moment but time will ease.

Hi to Kim, Bev, Corrianne and Ali - hope life is treating yourselves and your wee ones well.

Linz - give me a shout if you ever want to chat through the donner route and I'll PM you my number. It's a lot to get your head round but may be worth thinking through.

As for me - much the same. Taking it very easy and not doing much apart from watching TV and reading. Deep down I know this won't work but I know that if I don't give it my al then I'll regret it when the single bloody line appears in a fortnight. Am in no rush to test as when I do that dream will be over and we will have to think where we go next. Got a week in Egypt planned for November so at least that is something to look forward to.

Will write again later, sorry and hi to anyone that I have missed.


----------



## Linz7

Hey Ladies!

Anya - how you doing?  What a trauma you had giving blood, i hope that doesnt happen again!  That would be great if hubby dropped book and cd at reception for me, just let me know roughly what time he'll drop it off and i can go round and collect it.  And yes BB, oh my goodness how much does Chantelle and Preston love each other.  Was at my grannys yesterday having BB chats and it was in the paper that they are getting married again, woohoo!!  How sad am i lol!  Just heard that Coolio has left, i cant stand that man!  Loving the tree also, not liking Michelle and Victor being back!  How many weeks will you be when you get scanned on Tuesday?  I pray everything will be fine on Tuesday.

Molly - hope your doing ok and not in too much pain.  Thankyou for sending the stuff to me, ill reply to your PM.

PB - havent stopped thinking about you and your BFP, its fantastic news and im hoping that the luck continues on this thread for everyone!  You must be over the moon!

Wubble - i am totally devastated for you, i understand what your going through just now.  It took me four days before i could get the words out of my mouth.  Every test i ever had, day 21, fsh and who knows what else all came back within the normal range.  Cycle always regular, blah blah, never once was there an indication that there would ever be anything wrong with me.  I feel we've been hit with a double whammy, now we both have problems.  It took me nearly two weeks after speaking to Dr Kay to actually feel a bit more positive and human again.  You have to let yourself go through all the emotions just now before you can move on.  Look at Anya, PB & Sarah, they are an inspiration to us and we have people there who have been through everything that we may have to go through.  They are proof of a positive outcome.  We will all get our own babies somehow, just sometimes we dont get them from the place that we think we should.  Here for you and anytime you want to chat let me know and ill PM you my numbers.

Sarah - thanks, i have it set in my head now that if this attempt doesnt work then we will go down the route of egg donor.  If thats what we need to do then thats what we will do, trying to keep positive.  So will no doubt be quizzing you all about it.  The 2ww must be torture, praying hard that its your turn next.  We are all here for you to help you get throught the next fortnight.

Hey to Ali, Kim, Corrin and anyone ive missed out xx


----------



## Corrinann

PB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - I am sending you sooooooooooooooooo many mega vibes for a fabulous pregnancy  - sooooooooooooo chuffed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx - congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wubble  - huge hugs to you  - what alot to take in  - do you get an interview to discuss success rates with low AMH ? what are the statistics ? - and remember that  - they are just statistics - you could be the lucky one  - and how do you feel re doner eggs ? - just wish there was something I could do  - massive hugs 

corrin x


----------



## wubble

Hi All,

Thanks for all your lovely messages. Its great having so much support, thank you   

Was on the web alot yesterday. There was a post from a girl who went on to have a natural pregnancy after receiving low amh results. There was another girl who after ivf treatment had a amh result of below one, she detoxed and did acupunture and her amh went up above 2. At the time of her post she had just had another test done and she was at 6! I'm not sure what all this means but most of the posts are saying that amh is a new test and that they arent quite sure how it all works yet. I'm not getting my hopes up but these types of posts could mean it isnt the end of the road for me yet. Am I just burying my head in the sand   

I've been down the town and bought some fish oil capsules and wheatgerm as I read on a site that these, yoga and acupunture can improve ovarian reserve. Well it says DHEA but I read up on that and side effects are pretty scary. It said it can cause facial hair growth, voice deepening    but worse it said something about long term use can lead to cancer .

Molly - I've just called and left a message with the Zita West Clinic    Think it might be a bank holiday down there (Chris Moyles isnt on th radio this morning). Any signs of the little one yet?

Spoke to DH last night about egg donor, he isnt sure about it. I think we might have to discuss it some more. I said we would need to go back for councelling anyway and he just rolled his eyes. Shows you how much he enjoyed the last session   

Anya - how are you feeling mrs? good I hope.

Sarah - will text you back about meeting up. Hope your doing okay?

Corrin - I'll take that hug gladly and give you one back   

Linz - Thanks for the message, hope you are okay. Thats great they are giving you another try, I should think so too! Finger crossed for the next time.

Kim, Alidoll, PB, hope you are all okay.

Lots of Love
Wx


----------



## molly76

Hi Wubble, I think the DHA capsules are good for that also. I started taking DHA 4 a day since August 2009, then dropped down to 2 a day two weeks after transfer, that what I was told to do. I don't think I would have managed to get 3 eggs only for doing the zita west ivf programme, I really believed it worked for me and got me to this stage. No harm getting advice anyway. No sign of baby yet for me.

I had another session of acupuncture today - so painful, not the normal relaxing treatment, the needles had to be repeatedly twisted and turned, ouch ouch!! I know not as sore as giving birth I can imagine. Anyway have another 2 booked before friday, hubby then has to do acupressure!!! I nearly have broken limbs when he comes near me - must be done though xx

Hi Linz, Hope you're well xx

Hi Kim, Did your friend have her baby, think she was going in today to NW. Hope the girls are well, when do they go back to nursery,hoping they'll cope better this week the poor things xx

Hi PB, Hope all is well, are you back at work??

Hi Anya, Thinking of you for tomorrow -        that the scan and blood tests will be fine and dandy xx

Hi Ali, Hope you're well and Kirsty xx
Hi Sarah, Hope you're relaxing and resting up,           that this will work xx

Well that's me, just waiting for something to happen - feels like the last week has turned into a year, 4 and a bit more days to go if I'll get to friday - read over the induction leaflet - what I was thinking - quite a bit to it. Lots of pesseries and gels and moving on to breaking of water and IV drugs to get contractions going and then it may still take 48 hrs and then if that doesn't work - c section!! Just      that'll happen naturally, I thought I was having a depressive episode yesterday - just could not stop with the tears - ended up going to bed. One week overdue today so at least on the home stretch now I hope xx


----------



## Zulu

Congrats PB and Mr PB, this board is defo doing really well with the BFP's lets keep it rolling


Lv
Bev


----------



## anyamac

Oh Wubble so sorry about your results.   Dont give up hope. I read in the Zita West book that some people still fall pregnant with a very low amh. They might just need longer on the short protocol.
Also acupunture can be very good...  

Worst case secenario you can still do eggshare (wainting times about 6 months in NW).
Both PB and i were really lucky because our donors decided to give us all their eggs and it worked for both of us. Anne matches you up to your donor. Height, weight, eye colour, hair colour, skin tone etc.

Got my blood results today. HCG went up from 15900 on tue to 22700 on friday so looking good.
Doctor freaked me out at the scan when he said "OH MY GOD!!!!" I was like "Is everything ok?" and he went "...your bladder is huge!" NICE!!!! Tell me about it. It was bursting at that point  .
He further freaked me when he said "Hmmmh looks like there's two sacks". He could only see a baby in one of the sacks though. 
AND THE WEE HEART WAS BEATING! 
There wasn't anything in the second "sack". Then he said he didnt think it was a sack after all but maybe my uterus hadn't "closed" completely  ? Confused. Hope that's nothing to worry about. He was going to get me to go up to Stornoway on thursday for an internal to investigate but decided not to as I'm getting an internal in Ninewells next wednesday.

Again the doc was lovely and so was the midwife.

Dashed to the loo as soon as i was finished. Got a nice piccie of junior. Junior has grown loads since last week. So happy!  

Alidoll( and Kirsty), Kim (Megan and Emily)are you still up for meeting for lunch  on wednesday (8th)? Would be great to see you!
So excited!

Molly I'm praying for a quick and safe arrival of Bubba. If bubba carries on like that we can all have a reunion in your room on the maternity ward lol. 
We could smuggle a take away in for you  .

Thank God the queasyness has gone slightly. Had a craving for coleslaw and cheese slices on toast yesterday and had jacketpot with coleslaw and half a jar of beetroot for my dinner today. Stuffed now. Today's craving was sliced tomatoe on cracker bread with salt and a hint of pepper.  

Anyway, better dash. Going to pop kettle on before Rivercity and BB. The preview looked hillarious.

Did anybody see the program "8 boys and wanting a girl" last night? Cant remember the channel . Was freeview and on quite late.
Brought back memories. It showed couples in america going through selective IVF. Felt sorry for one of the women who had a BFN on her last try. It showed her having the transfer and then doing the test. So sad.
xxx


----------



## wubble

Hiya,
Anya, thats fantastic to hear about your HCG    It must of been a huge relief. Its so lovely to see your pregnancy ticker at the bottom of your signature, to read through everything you have gone through and then to see you have got your BFP is just amazing.

By the way, my laptop is really playing up, think I need a replacement battery. Just incase I'm not on for a bit and you think I have gone AWOL it will be because my laptop has given up on me.

Wx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - Yep, still OK for next Wednesday...just let me know where and we'll be there. DH will be working in the morning but as soon as he arrives home we'll set off. Someplace with parking would be helpful as will have the bus with us [estate car  ]. You must be sooo relieved having seen bubba's wee heart beating away..magical isn't it!! Just wait till you have your 20 week scan...the difference is like chalk and cheese!! Little arms and legs and if you are lucky, it'll wave at you!! 

So...let's start a wee sweepstake for Molly's bubba being a boy or girl...

I'm going to say...GIRL

Anya - I'm going to guess BOY

PreciousBundle - I'm going to guess...TWINS [one of each!].

Kirsty is fine..she's bouncing up and down on her Jumperoo at the moment [though I think she's starting to get a bit tired as she's rubbing her eyes so will need to transfer her over to her bouncer for a wee snooze]. We started her on more "solid" food last night...grated some carrot into her chicken casserole gloop and she seemed to like it [and didn't choke but actually seemed to chew so will try toast fingers for lunch with a yohurt].

Kim - have the girls settled OK at nursery now? Must have been heartbreaking leaving them both...the nursery said the parents are always so much worse than the kids [as soon as they leave they happily play with the toys]. They said Kirsty would probably come home each night with lots of sand in her nappy [they said that the babies also liked to EAT the sand  I do hope they try and feed her something a BIT more nutritious though!!  ].

Not as sunny today...was hoping we were in for an Indian Summer as was lovely yesterday. Hoping it'll be nice in Paris in a couple of weeks time...looking forward to a few days away.

Well, better go as DD getting fed up watching "Homes Under the Hammer!"

Big Hello to everyone!


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Hoping all is well. Had a midwife appointment this morning, all fine heartbeat and engaged but nothing doing so it looks like NW here I come on Friday!! At least that's only a couple of days away.So need to get my act together, the zip snapped off the bag I had packed for the baby so need to go into town and get a new bag and other bits and pieces.   

Hi Ali, I really have no clue what I'm having - sometimes I think it's a boy and then I think it's a girl - the walloping I'm getting I think it could be a boy!! Kirsty on to food, the time seems to fly by once they're out of the womb!!

Hi Anya, Great news about the blood tests and the scan, not long until you see baby again - heartbeat is reassuring xx If still in NW do pop in, although probably will be thrown out by then xx

Hi Wubble, Hope you're ok xx  

Hi Linz, Hope you get the stuff I posted in the next couple of days xx

Hi to all the other ladies, must dash to town now xx


----------



## Masue

Hiya everybody,

Congratulations Anya - that's fantastic news - how exciting! so pleased for you both - a real little fighter you've got there! No doubt they'll be destained for great things in the future.

Ali - I also think that Molly is having a boy and Anya a boy. Think PB may be in line for a wee boy though!

PB and Anya - do you thing you'll find out the sex when the time comes? My big sis and friends all do but I don't think I would if I ever got pregnant - think I will wait and enjoy the surprise - everything else is so clinical about this process.

Molly - hopefully the little one will make her appearence before friday - bub's clearly fancied a sept birthday. 

Hello to everyone else xxx
W - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow hun - give me a  call 1st thing and we can arrange to meet - 1st thing after lunch suits me best - let me know.


----------



## Masue

woops - never updated you all on me - not a lot to tell. Still feel that this is not our turn and don't think that with the laws of averages that we will get a third BFP in a row on this thread. DH is still very upbeat and that keping me going. Not overly stressed most of the time and a spending my time planning our November holiday in Egypt. Offical Test Date is next Thursday so another week to go. Hormones playing usual tricks but I've been here before and got the T-shirt! Keeping well and taking it really easy - thank goodness for "are you smarter than a 10year old"!


----------



## Masue

Just channel surfed past hollyoaks and it looks libe they are running an IVF storyline - this should be highly informative and entertaining lol! (guess that they will playdown the cyclogyst, wind, spots and violent mood swings!)


----------



## preciousbundle

Corrin, Masue, Bev - thanks too for your good wishes   

Wubble - I take the Zita West fish oil and multi vitamins. Wish I could get into yoga but in the past I never seemed to quite get the hang of it!    

Anya - delighted for you. Junior is definately a little fighter and that's just brilliant. I loved the fact the doctor referred to your baby as a twinkling star    Glad you can enjoy your food again!

Alidoll - lucky you going to Paris. I have been once and absolutely loved it. I smiled at your twins comment - who knows - sometimes I wonder if there is 1 or 2 hiding in there!! Just praying all goes well at our scan - I am wishing away the days till the scan    Made a GP appointment today, and another acupuncture appointment for next week.  Our acupuncturist was so pleased for us when I spoke to him today.

Molly - oh my goodness 2 more sleeps for you!!! Hope you managed to get a new bag - have you had it packed for ages?   

Masue - you are brave. My emotions have been running so high I cannot even contemplate how people get the strength to keep doing IVF. Although I guess when you dig deep you find it as the ultimate gift is so precious. Keeping everything crossed for you honey. And yes I don't think Hollyoaks will highlight the constant knicker checking either    Hope you and Wubble enjoy your lunch outing. 
I don't think I will ask the sex if it is a single baby but I might later on if it is twins. I cannot quite imagine us having twins though - don't know why - I guess I just find the fact that I am actually pregnant a complete and utter miracle and very hard to take in.  I obsess over symptoms a bit and check sites to see what I could/might/should be experiencing   

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned here. Also I have made a few copies of a relaxation CD I have called 'A half hour of peace' - if anyone would like a copy let me know and I will happily post to you x x


----------



## molly76

Hi Sarah, Don't give up thinking it may not be positive, the 2WW is such an up and down time, so            that it's your turn xx Enjoy Lunch with Wubble xx

Hi PB, So glad you're feeling fine. I managed to get another bag - took it back to the shop and they accepted it without a receipt - I'd say the owner would have given me anything - money from the tills when he saw the size of me!! I packed it when I was 38 weeks - still not a clue what I should bring - can always get more bits!! Imagine twins - you never know   

Hi Anya, Linz, Kim, Ali,Wubble,Corrin and Bev - hope everyone is doing good. I had my final session of acupuncture today but looks like it'll be NW for me, looking forward to it really now - day 10 so bring it on.

Will pop back on later to say goodbye for a few days xx


----------



## Alidoll

HI Molly - wishing you all the best for your induction tomorrow (if he or she doesnt try to slip out tonight lol!). We're all thinking about you!

Just done one of those rash buys! When I was a kid, always wanted a Sasha doll but got a tiny tears instead! So was surfing the net and saw one for sale in pristine condition so have bought her for Kirsty! Sad I know but its a honey blonde just like my little girl.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
I'm back to feeling sick since yesterday   and have had  sore head since yesterday. Sorry for moaning. I suppose it'll be worth it in a few months   .

So funny the Betting Zone:

*Alidoll, my hubby is gonna love you. We keep teasing each other. He says he wants a boy and i say i want a girl  . I honestly don't mind, but it's fun winding each other up.

*I also think PB is gonna have twins (one of each).

*Molly, your's is defo a wee girl   .

*Sarah, I'll wait for your BFP   before i put a bet on you. Nice that you and Wubble are meeting up. This thread has been amazing. I feel so close to you all. I always know you're going to understand me and it always makes me  so happy when I can read a success story. defo found some really special friends here.

Ali, if you're heading over the Tay bridge from Fife go first left at the big roundabout (there's signs for Ninewells) and park at the Hilton Hotel/ Swimming Pool (next to the Discovery Point).
I'm sure Kim can recommend somewhere nice for lunch in town with enough space for 2 buggies/prams.
I'll pm you my mobile number. Maybe we can meet outside Primark.I'll wear a white Carnation on my jacket (only joking)....
Looking forward to showing you my pics of Junior and my non existent (so far) bump.

Kim looking forward to seeing you and the girls (and hubby if he's still there).

Molly all th best for tomorrow.   I cant believe your journey is finally coming to an end (sniff). The other journey is just beginning.
Cant wait to hear your good news.

Wubble, hope you get laptop sorted soon. 

Linz I'll post book etc tomorrow.

So looking forward about going away next tuesday.
xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Molly all the best for tommorrow hun bet you can't wait to meet your little one...  My friend had her baby on Monday morning at 2am a little boy named Noah shares his birthday with my hubbie..  Will keep checking up to see how you got on fingers crossed once they get you started it will be move quickly...

Hey PB how you getting on you keeping ok, hope you are not feeling any sickness like poor Anya.  Won't be long now till your first scan I can reassure you that having twins is just amazing, yes a bit of work to start with but it gets easier as they get a bit older!!!!  

Masue you got to keep positive hun this could be your turn only one week left, 7 more sleeps then hopefully you will see that BFP it is so hard to be positive it is true it is easier to be negative but at the moment you still have hope and thats a great thing.  Sorry never really know what to say it is so true nothing anybody says makes you feel any better but you will get through the next week and we will all be here for you. 

Hey Wubble how you feeling now it must be hard to come to terms with but like you say it may not be the end yet and even if you do have to use a donor Anya and PB are great examples of IVF being successful. 

Well girls had their first day at nursery yesterday and they got on brilliant when we went to pick them up they were both happy playing, so they are there for a full day tomorrow that will be the test...  The longer they go the more settled they will be and I will get more used to it... Apparently Megan ate all the snack they gave her on Wed but Emily refused everything so it will be interesting to see if Emily will eat anything tomorrow hopefully she will..  But the good thing is they both went for a nap in the cots so that was good. 

Anya hun can't wait to see you next week have a proper celebration, I am up for meeting on the Wed too just be minus the girls...  Could pop up and meet you for coffee after your lunch I don't drop the girls off till 1.  Sorry you are still feeling sick I know it doesn't help but you are right it will all be worth it and hopefully it won't last much longer.  I am really pleased I didn't have any sickness there was a point where I wished I did just to make me feel pregnant but I bet your are wishing you didn't now hee hee...  Not long till your next scan and see your beautiful little baby growing inside you....

Well I am off to have an early night missed out on my nap this morning...  No idea how I will cope when I go back to work without my morning nap hee hee..  

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Hi,

Just a quick line before I go - bags packed and all set. Feeling nervous now, hoping all will go ok, yikes!!

Will let you all know - Thanks for all the good wishes and support the past few months- wouldn't have got through all the highs and sometimes lows without you all xx


----------



## Masue

Hiya Molly, just a quick note from my phone to wish you all the best today. How exciting that the wait is finally over and the next adventure is about to begin. Will be thinking about you loads. Sarah xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi it's me and I'm still at home - cracking up!! I got a phone call from one of the midwifes this am from NW - said not to come in for 11:30 as no beds, I was asked to call back at 2pm - no beds - now need to call back at 4pm!!

                           that a bed will become available!! Just so sore with my pelvis - don't think I can take much more - so disappointing as was so psyched up to be started today!! Day 11 overdue today so am starting to go mad!! Anyway will phone back at 4 and see what happens then!!! AAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, just want it to happen this weekend!!


----------



## anyamac

OMG Molly
Just signed on and thought "What are you still doing here? Thought you would have been pushing by now"

Poor you. I hope they have a bed available at 4. What would they do if bubba came now? Surely they cant say phone back later we have no beds.

One of my friends is being induced today as well. She is 2 weeks overdue and is expecting a wee boy. Fingers crossed for both of you.

Cant wait to hear your news.
 
x


----------



## Masue

Can't believe it Molly! How can they Do that!     that the 4pm call was a positive one and you are now on the way to the hospital! Lots of love and    for the next few hours - can't wait far your news! Sx


----------



## molly76

Hi again!! Well phoned and now have a bed - thank the Lord, think would have cried for the night if had not, anyway will sign off and hopefully won't be too long until I sign back on xxx


----------



## anyamac

Eeeeek! Go Molly!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Masue

Go Molly Go! Soooooooooooooooo excited Woohooo! go have that bubba! Yippie!


----------



## wubble

Hey Molly,

I know I'm a bit late and you have probably left but just wanted to sign in and wish you all the very best. I'll be thinking of you and      everything goes well. 

Lots of love.
Wx


----------



## anyamac

This is so exciting Girls, what are we like...hee hee.

x


----------



## Alidoll

Wonder if Molly has had her bubba yet...or if they'll need to resort to dynamite soon LOL! Go, Molly!


----------



## Masue

Can't stop checking for 'molly news'. Hopefully she's cuddling bubs as I write this!


----------



## preciousbundle

I was also checking in for any Molly news. All very exciting. Hope she has her little one with her now


----------



## anyamac

.....me too. x


----------



## Linz7

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush Molly!!  Ive been soo busy at work that all i managed to do was check my emails quickly, when i saw all the notifications i thought we must have some exciting news! Poor Molly, shes made too good a home for baby!  Cant wait to hear!


----------



## Alidoll

Waaaaaaahhhhhh! (and that's just mum!). Hope ur ok Molly!


----------



## anyamac

me again...back for news. Hope ur ok. x


----------



## Masue

Ditto! - what are we like!


----------



## Alidoll

Who needs Eastenders eh!


----------



## Masue

No time for eastenders - too busy checking fife rollercoaster! Soooooooo excited!


----------



## Linz7

The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Masue

Tell you something girls - I haven't thought about my 2ww at all today!


----------



## Alidoll

I'm guessing she's had it by now..hope mum and bubba are both well (and daddy too of course!).


----------



## kim78

Ha ha been laughing about all the posts its like we are having our own all over again...  So excited for Molly can't wait to hear all the news...  Was round seeing my friends little one on Friday he was born on Monday and he is just so tiny I don't even remember the girls being that small, it is sad in a way how quickly you forget they just change everyday..  

Well Masue glad it has taken your mind off things not long to go now......  

Anya see you next week and Alidoll looking forward to meeting you. 

Off to bed now will pop on tomorrow see if Mr Molly has posted yet or if Molly is home.......  

Lots of love xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Ooooh I see there is still no news on our Molly yet! If she is still in NW on Tuesday Anya you might even be able to visit!

Hi Masue - hope you are doing Ok with the wait x


----------



## Masue

Hi PB, struggling today - still feel that it hasn't worked but for the 1st time am really upset by it. Burst into floods of tears when I was thinking about that single line appearing! Can feel the emotions washing over me and am just not able to imagine a positive result. Anyway - hope Mr Molly posts some happy news to cheer me up!


----------



## Linz7

Hey Sarah, sorry to hear your having a hard day today.  Have a good cry and a mop around, your entitled to have these emotions so dont feel guilty about it.  Just be selfish at this time and do what is right for you.  I havent got as far as the 2ww so cant understand fully what your going through, but plenty ladies on here have been through it so just keep talking to us.  We're all here for you and sending you lots of love and positive vibes xxxx

I texted Molly last night just to let her know that we are all thinking of her and that we were all logging in all day to see if there had been any news.  Ive not heard anything back, so hopefully she is totally besotted with her new bubba right now!

Lovely day here, but i was working all day yesterday and most of the night so didnt get to bed till 6am.  Too tired to go outside and enjoy it!  Im still waiting for my start date and parcel of drugs, cant wait for it to arrive!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying a relaxing weekend xx


----------



## anyamac

Back again. Checking on Molly. Hope everybody is OK. 
Sarah don't give up hope. It's so hard. I also thought it hadn't worked for us till the double line appeared. Was shaking with shock.  

PB the cds arrived yesterday. Thank you so much. Looking forward to my half hours of peace and sanity lol.

Linz, I'll get sis in law to post u the book and cd on monday. Thought I'd better post u the original as it brought PB and I luck. Also it shows a map of the acupressure points your supposed to visualize.
Good luck...

Had a busy day. Brother and sister in law arrived today. They are up from Derby. Brought their caravan so hubby and I had to pop down to the caravan park to help put up the auning. Well, hubby that is. I just sat in the caravan gossiping.

Hubby and I went whale and dolphin watching afterwards. Only saw 2 seals though. They were really close. Floating on their backs whilst scratching their bellies lol.

Meeting some of the WDCS people tomorrow. They are coming down to look at out shorewatch sites. Looking forward to it.

Luckily no spotting today. Back on the couch after dinner. Ate s much I'm feeling sick lol.
Came back and the dogs had opened all the kitchen cupboards and made a mess in the kitchen  . Place looked like we had been burgled.

xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Still no news from Mr or Mrs Molly I see...sending our love!


----------



## Linz7

GREAT NEWS LADIES!!!!!!!

I got text from Molly today!  It said:- Baby girl born sunday at 16.42, weighing 10lbs 4ozs.  Had C section, all good.  No name yet.


----------



## kim78

Fantastic congratulations Molly sounds like there is a story to be told.  Wow 10lb 4 well done Molly. So pleased to hear thanks Linz.  I am sure you will have told her already but send our best wishes. 

Hope everyone else is keeping well, looking forward to seeing you Wed Anya and Alidol and remember ladies if anyone else is free it will be great to meet up.  xx


----------



## Alidoll

Wow Molly! And I thought Kirsty was a big girl at 9lb 4oz! But seriously CONGRATULATIONS (am back on mobile so can't do graphics). Solo glad everything went well and you and bambino are well.


----------



## Alidoll

One prediction down, two to go..

Next is Anya with a boy!


----------



## anyamac

Congratulations Molly and hubby.
So happy for you both.
               
Our prediction was right hee hee.

Alidoll, Kim I'll see you both wednesday.
Ali, we're away at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning. Text me once you know roughly what time you'll be in Dundee and then we can maybe arrange a time to meet up and where.
Really looking forward to it.

As Kim said: Anybody else up for it?

xxx


----------



## Zulu

CONTRATULATIONS MOLLY

Hope all is going well,

Howdy to everyone else too      

Lv
Bev


----------



## Masue

Wow - Molly and Mr Molly - Congratulations! So pleased for you that baby Molly has arrived safely.             
48h and a 10lb+ baby - you have my complete respect Mrs and hope Mr Molly is spoiling you rotten!

Thanks to all the kind messages you have all sent - I'm feeling slightly better today but am still analysing every symptom and driving myself nuts! I was actually hitting myself in the boobs this morning in the vain hope that they would feel even slightly sensitive! LOL Unfortunatly there was nothing (they are also the same colour and no bigger  ! The only tangible thing is headaches (proganova would account for that) and bloatedness (3 weeks on the coach reading and eating would account for that!) Has anybody honestly had no symptoms and gone on to a positive result? Scariest thing is that the last of our embies are now gone and that as they are doner eggs it is not as straight forward as DH and I just having another shot. Good thing is that we have decided that we will find the strength from somewhere to have another shot - either using eggs from big sis (after she has had the baby) my little sister (after her wedding) or a annon doner. We will wait till our review before we make any descions.

Hope this post finds everybody else well.

Anya - can't wait to hear all about your scan - hope everything has gone well and you have some fab pics of Eggbert.

Lots of love,

Sarah xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

To the 'Molly' family - CONGRATULATIONS. That's fantastic news. Cannot wait till you can share the latest update yourself but I know you will be busy with bubba for a while. Hope everyone is spoiling you.         

Sarah - I think about you loads as I remember exactly how emotional I felt during the 2WW. I really hope its good news for you. And that is fantastic that you have sisters willing to donate. Try to keep positive and I have read about girls who don't have symptoms and still have a positive. Our friend went on to have twins with very little symptoms throughout the entire pregnancy!!!    

Anya, Kim, Ali - enjoy lunch in Dundee. Wish I could join you but as this is only my 4th week in the new job I can't really ask for a day off.    Have a day off next week for our scan. Haven't wanted to tell work yet as I want to wait until the 7 week scan. Feels strange as the people at work are all so new. But this pregnancy is waaayy more important to me. I don't have to feel too guilty anyway as I won't get maternity pay as I won't have been in the job long enough. I think though if you have been working the govt pays a mat allowance for 39 weeks. Best not think that far ahead yet anyway! The funny thing is I was made redundant from my last role and in this new job I am on a contract covering for someone on mat leave for a year - perhaps it has been a good omen for me. LOL. I have started to feel queesy and cannot seem to manage too much food in one go. DH had cooked me tea yesterday and I only ate about a third of it. Just felt a bit dodgy.  Here's hoping that is a good sign. My stomach is certainly bigger already although that is likely bloating from the drugs as I think a baby is the size of a raspberry at the moment so I cannot say the roundness is that, even if it is 2 raspberries in there    Cannot wait for the scan which is one week today. Hope everything is going well inside. 

Hi to everyone

xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Sarah I did not have one sympton at all and look what happened to me!!!  I honestly had nothing if I hadn't have done the test I would have no idea I was pregnant and that was with twins supposely double the hormones!!  I didn't start getting any symptoms till I was about 6 weeks when I had like hangover feeling for a while so keep positive its not a bad sign at all. When is your test day not long to go now...

Hey PB we will catch up with you next time just glad to hear you are keeping well, don't worry the not eating too much will definately pass then you will not be able to get enough food...  I was hungry all the time and I certainly satisified my cravings for food...  

Anya, Alidoll will be seeing you in a few hours, I am still sitting here in my pjs so are the girls will have to think about going and getting tidied up I suppose and get the girls packed and ready for nursery so we are all organised and ready to go after lunch. 

Well another miserable day, yesterday was awful did anyone hear the thunder last night it was about 10 shook the house..

Hope everyone else is doing well, lots of love xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Kim -  and here's me thinking we were disorganized as was still snuggled up to her nibs when u sent the text this morning! It's watery sunshine here in Dunfermline so hoping it'll head north with us. Looking forward to meeting you and Anya at last. Hopefully Kirsty will be a good girl.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Linz7

Hey Ladies,

PB - ive just sent you a very quick PM asking if its ok for you to post me CD.  Ive got everything crossed for you for scan, everything sounds positive so hope all is ok.  How fantastic would it be to see two little heart beats, yay!

Sarah - hope your doing ok, just remember everyones different so dont beat yourself up for not feeling a certain way.  When is test date again?  It must be close now.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Anya - so pleased to hear scan went well and hope you have a fun day with Kim, Ali & the girls!

As for me - not much happening, failing miserably at trying to eat healthy.  Think i feel to under pressure so therefore caving all the time, im really trying to exercise most days though so at least doign something positive!  Everytime i come home from work im expecting that parcel from NW, but still it hasnt come!  Thank goodness my AF due at end of month or id be really stressing out by now!  I just cant wait to get started.  I get to enjoy a day in the house today, as was called out to work at 4am!  So catching up on washing etc, would love to be part time lol!

Hope the sun is shining with you all and hey to all those ive not mentioned xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - well, had a lovely afternoon up in Dundee meeting Kim and Anya & Hugh. Kirsty was a little sweetheart gurgling and smiling at everyone. It was so nice to finally put faces to names. Maybe one day we'll have a Ninewells Rollercoaster shindig..

Oh, gotta go...thats my brother at the door.


----------



## Corrinann

Molly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congtatulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone,

Just in the door, quick note as having withdrawals from you all. It's been a tough week with a fab outcome, Aoife is gorgeous big baby and long - 59cm and a big foot of black hair. She's lovely and happy. I'll come back later in the week to tell all. Had a bit of a traumatic week!! Lucky you forget when you get the baby!!!!

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wubble

Hey Molly,

    Many many CONGRATULATIONS on your wee baby girl. Very very pleased for you and DH.

Hope you are well.

Lots of Love
Wx


----------



## preciousbundle

Wow Molly - cannot wait to hear your story. Now you have the most precious gift of all.   Many congratulations   

Linz - I will post the CD to you over the weekend   

Sarah - how are you doing?    Are you tempted to test early   

Anya, Ali, Kim - sounds like you had a great time in Dundee, and great you seen your little one moving Anya!!

Hi to Wubble, Bev, Corrinann

Catch up later x


----------



## Masue

Hi everybody,

Molly, fab to hear from you. I really like the name you have chosen (I had heard it before but didn't know how it was spelt so had to look it up!) So glad that you and Aoife are well and look forward to hearing you stories and updates.

Wubble, hope you had a good weekend and that you managed to balance your time away with your scan. Went back to town today with John and he brought me the sleepsuit we saw!

Anya, looking forward to hearing about your scan - appears to have gone well which is fab. Now not long till your 12wk scan after which you can enjoy yourself and start spending! Eggbert's a real fighter and i've alot of faith in him!

There was no need for me to test early as today was my OTD and I had managed not to test until 10am this morning (woke up a 5 but DH didn't finish work till 1am and so I had to cross my legs - ouuuch!). Unfortuantly it was another negative for me. Really can't imagine what two lines would look like on one of those bloody tests! DH has been super and has worked really hard to keep my spirits up which was great until he left to go to work at 20:30 when I had a wee bit of a wobble! oh well early days yet. We are not ready to give up yet and have a review with Dr Kay mid October. Options would be to join the donner list, wait till big sis has had the wee one and fed them for a bit and get a 2nd batch from her or accept my other sister's offer to donate after her wedding next July. Which ever option we use it looks like my next 2WW will be this time next year. 

The break will allow us to recharge, save a wee bit more money which will be fab if we are lucky enough to concieve and allow me to take more time away from work and most importantly, it will allow me to spend more time with John recovering from the last 2years. The news that I had beaten cancer was very much over shadowed by the news that I was no longer ovulating and that I was post menaupausal. We never really celebrated our lucky escape and now is the time for us to remember how lucky we are. So this year is going to be about spending lots of time with each other and our super, super dog, loosing a bit of weight, saving those pennies, getting fit and enjoying life - something we havn't done for such a while. 1st step is a week in Egypt for John's 32nd birthday in November for which I am determined to be bathing suit beautiful!

We haven't told any of my family that we have had three shots so telling them all will be tough as well as watching big sister grow (there would have only been 5 weeks between the cousins / half siblings). They have been such a support and I will never be able to put into words how wonderful the gift was that she gave us - how do you ever thank somebody for something like that?

Anyhow - been a long day for me so I'm going to call it a night - thanks for all your support - without you this process would be so more difficult.

Love and god bless to you all

Sxxx


----------



## Alidoll

I'm soo sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Sending massive cyber hugs to both of you. Remember we're all here if you want to vent or need a cuddle. Take care.


----------



## Masue

Cyber hug greatfully accepted! thanks honey, you're a star!


----------



## Linz7

Sarah, I'm on phone so quick message. I'm soo sorry, if I can do anything, text, or call you let me know. Thinking of you loads, will send proper message tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Zulu

Sarah I too am soo very sorry to read your news, BUT you are a very positive person and from what Ive read you have a very clear plan in your mind and to me thats half the battle won.  You are so right take time to do all the things that make you happy and come back to this rollar coaster ride when you are ready too.  Sending you massive               , sound like you have a gem of a DH making this time for you so much easier        


Lv
Bev


----------



## wubble

Hi Everyone,

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear about your result. Its just not fair    Let me know if you want to meet up and have a chat. Sending you lots of hugs mrs.

Molly - congratulations again, what a lovely name. Cant wait to read all about it    And what a great weight, PLEASE tell me she has lovely big chubby cheeks (I love cheeks!!!).

Anya and PB - hope you are both well.

Hello to all the other girls.

I went for my antral follicle scan today. They counted 3 on the left and one on the right, so a total of 4. Although its not a 'great' result it is better than I was expecting so I'm feeling a wee bit more positive. I was lying on the bed crying before they had even started and then when she first put the probe in I immediately saw 3. I wasnt expecting more than 4 just because of my response to the injections, to be honest I was thinking maybe one or 2 if I was lucky. 

OMFG, I saw a guy from my office today with his wife (who I also know quite well). I saw them coming out of their car and said to DH. I was hoping and praying they were visiting someone but noooooo they were sitting in the waiting room. I just said hi and kind of sat near them, introduced them to DH. How mad is that! Thats twice I've been in the waiting room with people that I know.

Wx


----------



## preciousbundle

Sarah - I am so so sorry to about your result.    A    doesn't seem enough.  It sounds like you have a good plan in taking some time out to focus on each other and have a fantastic holiday.  And then trying again next year.  I admire your strength with all that you have gone through you really deserve this. As others have said if you have some low days and just want to vent your feelings we are all here for you xx  I am glad your sisters are supportive too

Wubble - glad you had a better than expected result at the antral follicle scan.  What happens next - do you continue with injections and then go in for another scan?
I cannot believe you have met people you know in the waiting room. Depending on who they are that could be really awkward!! I have never seen anyone there that I knew although I always sat there wondering if I would recognise anyone.  Whenever we left the ward to walk down the corridor I would look at people wondering if they were our donor as there were a couple of days we were there with the donor on the same day. I know its daft as we would be at separate times but on one occasion we were asked to leave by a different door so the donor must have been close by. Weird feeling.


----------



## wubble

Hi PB,

I've not been on any drugs since they cancelled my treatment in May. The nurse said that I've just to wait on the letter and I will probably get an appointment to go up and speak to one of the consultants. So the outcome is pretty much still unknown, they might still tell me that they dont think its worth another cycle She did say that she 'had' to measure the follicles which is a good thing as they were big enough to measure. There was 2 nurses there, they kept on double checking with each other that they agreed with what was being noted. 

Think I'll get some questions noted for the appointment...... what I keep wondering is that I got 4 follies with 150 doze of gonal f - would I get more if they increased the doze or would they just get bigger quicker I still keep thinking about a post I read on another forum from a girl in the USA who's AMH result increased.

On the advice from the lovely new yummy mummy Molly I've booked a nutritional appointment with the Zita West clinic. Now I know that I've got some follies I really want to make sure that I'm giving them much goodness as I can. Hopefully there will be an egg or 2 in them!      

Oh my, it was really awkward, I get on really really well with the guy AND his wife to be honest, they are a really lovely couple. I used to have to work with him alot with my job but not so much nowadays and I have worked with his wife in the past too. It just shows that you just dont know what goes on within peoples lives behind closed doors. I kept thinking about them all day yesterday and dreamt about them last night that they got pregnant, hopefully it comes true for them. 

Hope everyone is okay, weather is kind of so so here. Got the washing out but not sure how dry its going to get   

Wx


----------



## kim78

Sarah so sorry hun but its just another bump in the road you need to keep going this is not the end.  I know that won't help much it is so hard to know what to say but there is so many girls on the site that it hasn't worked in the beginning but they are now pregnant or caring for their little miracles the girls are right you have a great attitude and that will get you thro this and of course we are all here for you anytime. Keep your chin up hun. xx

Hey Molly excuse my total ignorance but I have not seen that spelling before how do you pronounce it, sorry yes I am a numpty, I thought is pronounced effie or am I completey wrong... So pleased that everything is going well it is so surreal looking at your baby thinking last week you were in my tummmy... Then in a blink of an eye they are turning one.... 

Hey Wubble definately a good idea to jot down some questions you always forget when you get there, sounds like there is still a good chance and you are doing everything you can to help yourself and your little follies thats all you can do and hopefully you  will get an appointment soon so you know what is going to happen and what your choices are.  That would have been pretty awkward meeting someone you knew, I must admit I dreaded that happening but at the end of the day there is nothing to feel bad about, like you say they are going thro the same thing so now they know there is someone else they know going thro it and it may even help them. Plus it will be easier that it is the husband you are working with men don't tend to talk about it so you won't have to discuss it at work!!!

Hey PB how you feeling hun can't believe you have your scan on Tuesday it has come round so quickly bet you can't wait to see what is going on and if there is twinnies on board, will be checking all day tuesday see if you have posted....  

Right love to everyone else, got to go girls just woken up and we are off to our friends little boys first birthday party, going to have a few sneaky glasses of wine while we are there...

It was lovely meeting Alidoll and Anya really nice putting faces to names we definately have to have a big meet up..
Hope you all have a great weekend, lots of love xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hello lovely ladies....

Ive been lurking for a few days now and been reading through this post... its great to know that there are people close by going through the same as myself ( or at least I will be going through it one day )

Ive been referred to Ninewells and have my first appointment in November (so realise I still have a LONG wait)... I was referred from the Vic in Kirkcaldy, anyone else been referred from here?

Im just looking for all the advice thats going realy, as this is going to be a long emotional journey!! 

Hope to get to know everyone a little better over the next while...... XX

Ohh P.S a little about me...
Im 23 OH 27
Been trying since Sep 07 (well been of the pill since then)
Went to doctors last June... had lots of various tests at the Vic and 6months of clomid.... Unexplained Fertility so far... 
Got referred in July to Ninewells..

XX


----------



## wubble

Hiya,

Fyfey - Hiya mrs, glad you came over to join us. Like I said the girls on here are lovely and very knowledgeable too   . I was referred from the Vic in Kdy in Jan 2009, got my first appointment with Ninewells in April 2009. I cant believe it has almost been 2 years ago.

I cant remember what I posted on the other thread but my signature kind of says it all, I was egg sharing but unfortunately my treatment was cancelled as I only had 4 follicles. So they have been investigating this poor response.

It is such an emotional journey but you have found the right thread honey, we are all here for you, any questions you might have then just fire them at us.   

Kim - hope you enjoyed a couple of cheeky wines   

Sarah - thinking of you mrs     

Hiya to everyone else. 

Wx


----------



## Corrinann

Sarah - am sending you mega big hugs xxxxxxxx -


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

Sarah - i was nearly in tears when i read your post, life is soo unfair at times.  Your soo positive though which is great and its great you have two wonderful sisters.  Would it do any harm to join the donor list mean time?  If they found a suitable match doesnt mean you would need to take it if it came round, but at least you have all available options open for you's.  Your right though about giving yourselfs time to chill out and just enjoy life, having your plan will keep you focused and positive.  Without that we would give up and your right not to give up.  We're the same, we have never stopped to celebrate DH being cancer free too.

Molly - i hope yourself and Aoife are doing well, cant wait to hear all about her.  Bet shes just gorgeous!

Wubble - thats great they saw 4, lets hope they let you have another attempt on the poor responder protocol.  I had same experience as you, one time we walked into the waiting room and the only couple that was sitting there was a guy that was in my class at school!  I had no other option than to go over and start rambling nonsense, it would have been too weird to ignore them seeing as we were a few hundred miles from home!!  I see them all the time and shes not pregnant, thats been nearly a year.  Sometimes i wonder should i say something, but then i dont want them thinking im just being nosey.  I would love to be able to say if you ever want to talk to someone else who understands then im here for you, but i keep chickening out! With my antral follicle count at 3 and AMH at 3 they are letting me try again on the Cetrotide protocol but they have given me less than 50% chance of getting to EC stage.  How did that girls AMH result increase?  Im eating pineapple and brazil nuts as much as i can just now, try and exercise everyday but really struggling to stop eating junk and have a more balanced diet.  Please someone give me a kick up the bum to eat properly lol!

Kim - hope you enjoyed your party and few glasses of wine and that you are all well.  A big meet up sounds fun, count me in!

Anya - hope your home safe and sound and keeping well.

PB - soo excited for tuesday for you, will definitely be logging in checking on news as much as i can!

Fyfey - welcome to the rollercoaster, hold on tight to your emotions because they do end up all over the place!  As Wubble says everyone on here is great and between us all we have pretty much experienced everything possible so ask away!

As for me - spoke to Anne Macconnell yesterday, she said she has made up my pack and had left in on nurses desk to prescribe.  Its been two weeks since i spoke to them so was freaking out that my drugs hadnt arrived yet.  She said id be starting between days 1 & 3, which is about 24th September and it would be the cetrotide protocol.  So by day 6 i will be getting scanned in NW and in an ideal ivf world by day 10 they will be planning EC.  I read through the cetrotide information tonight which they sent me a few months ago and this is the first time ive really freaked out about it.  I guess because we have had nothing but bad blow after bad blow that now thats what i expect.  So very nervous and apprehensive about starting again, i pray everyday with all my heart that this works for us.  Had a hard day today, a close friend told me shes pregnant.  Spent the day with her and by time i got home just felt soo miserable, im so happy for her but i just want it to be me too   

Hi Ali, Zulu, Corrin and anyone else ive missed.  Hope you are all enjoying a relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Masue

Thankyou soooooo much for all your kind posts - its really helped us get through the last wee while and is helping us keep strong and focused. The hardest thing has been telling my family - I sent them an email and they were all on the phone within the hour. They are all so supportive and lovely, both John and I feel that we have let them down a little bit especially Anna who went through so much for us. We are such a close family and they feel some of our pain and as a result we now feel sad that we have made them sad!! Having said that, the strength that we get is from them (and you all here) so I wouldn't be without them no matter what. A year still feels like a long time but a little bit of us is relieved that we now have a break - a sure sign that this has come at the right time for us. I'm doing okay - a few breakdowns - particually when DH is at work (he's on nights at the mo) and mum is 500miles away. Each days better and as it is now 10:15 tomorrow is just around the corner!

Fyfey - HELLO and welcome to the board. Although it is sad that you are in this situation, its fab that you have found yourself here. The girls here are great and from all stages from experienced with babes (and toddlers!), to bumps, newbies and hopefuls   . Most of us (except for the perth and western isle girls) have probably come from  the Vic - I was there last spring. We only went there once, the consultant showed us staight into a small room (no waiting in the waiting room) and made us a cuppa. DH made some comment about how nice she was but having worked with the NHS for almost 10 years I know that tea, particually made by a consultant is never a good thing! Long and short of it is that we were told that I was post menapausal and that there was nothing that they could do for us. We went up to ninewells in the summer and the rest of our story is on my signature.  In terms of the journey - I'm not going to lie - it is tough and it will test all of your strength and resourses but it's not all bad - through this thread you will get to know some truly amazing and inspirational people - sweet, funny and generous people who know the right thing to say and are always there. Keep strong and true to yourself and your partner and remember that we are all hear for you.

Wubble - So thrilled about your results -remember that you only need I egg! (keep in mind my collegue that I was telling you about - 2 eggs, 1 fertilised and her DD is now coming yp for 2!). Waiting list for consultant appts isn't too bad at the mo - 6wks for Dr Kay so hopefully you will get an appt soon. 

Kim - I also didn't recognise the name by the spelling and had to look it up... The name Aoife is pronounced "ee + fa" and has its origins in Ireland. It means "beautiful, radiant, joyful." According to Irish history Aoife Dearg was known as  the greatest woman warrior in the world. She was a daughter of a king of Connacht who had her marriage to Cuchuliann arranged by St. Patrick himself. She was the mother of Cuchulainn's only son, Connlach who as legend has it, is also was a great warrior and protector.

PB - Tuesday is only 3 sleeps! so exciting - is it easier than the 2ww or just as scary?

Anya - hope you got home safely - any dates for your 12wk scan yet?

Everybody else - lots of love and   ...... Just a thought - anybody interested in meeting up for a Christmas get together in December? - maybe a meal or coffee or something? Seems like a long time away but would give us a chance to plan something and put it in our diary's etc. Would be love to meet up and Christmas seems like a good excuse! Let me know if it is something people are interested in and we can have a think about locations and dates.


----------



## Fyfey

Thank you ladies....  

Ahh so we are all pretty local then i take it....  

What will i expect from my first appointment in Nov?.. and what will happen after that??
Im totally clueless to all of this... I am on another forum and have been since we started TTC, but most of the ladies on there are from England etc and the IVF process seems to be a bit different there... 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weekend we are having...  was at the air show yesterday... what a day!!!!  XX


----------



## Masue

Hi Fyfey,

All the girls are receiving / have received treatment at Ninewells, Dundee and the thread was originally called Fife rollercoaster due to its catchment but we are a friendly bunch and are happy for people from anywhere to join in! Having said that - I think the majority of people are from fife with the exception of Anya, Linz (Western Isles) and Molly (Perth) ..... (Ladies have I missed anybody?).

We had our 1st appointment at Ninewells in June and the 1st thing they tend to do is to redo all the tests "just to make sure". For us this included a 2nd sample from DH, bloods from us both (inc hepititus and HIV) scan for me. As I had a known donner and a process called donner ICSI was the only option for us we were able to go straight into councelling. It took 6 months for our donnor and us to go through the process and she started to down reg for egg collection in late december. Everybody is diferent and your should get a much better idea in November.There is an IVF info evening (wasn't appropriate for us) if that the route you choose to take but I think that the waiting list for Fife is about 2 years. Sorry can't be of anymore help.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks...

Anya - hope you managed to get home safely.

Kim - how's the girls?

Corin - has Eleanor started nursery yet? (or are you one of those lucky stay at home moms?).

PBundle - not long to go till your scan missus..most amazing day of your life seeing that little heart beating away.

Molly - how you managing being a mum! The first couple of weeks is the hardest..honestly it does get easier. You bfeeding? It can be toe curlingly sore but that also gets easier as time goes on..Kirsty is over 7months but now starting to chew so might be stopping soon before I have no nipples left!

Sarah - it WILL happen for you. I felt bad that Kim and I had our gorgeous girls but Anya (who had been with us from the start) hadn't been blessed...and now look at Anya..Eggbert snuggled up enjoying the free food! We're all here for you.

Fyfey - most of the staff at Ninewells are reall lovely and will answer your questions no matter now silly you think they may be. I was referred to Kirkcaldy originally and did 6 months of clomid before heading to Ninewells. First cycle was abandoned as didn't respond to drugs. Second shot on the short protocol ended with me having a beautiful daughter called Kirsty. The process IS draining both physically and emotionally but the outcome can be life changing.

Hi everyone else..wubble, Bev etc..(sorry if I've missed anyone..not intentional just got a terrible memory for names...oh, let's just blame it on baby brain!). 

We're fine..going to Paris next week so will be DDs first holiday..first plane trip..first hotel. Gonna be a basket case as logistical nightmare trying to fit everything she needs into a small bag..AND you can only take 100 ml of milk through..not even a carton of follow on milk which has 250ml. Wish us luck...flying out on the 21st and back on the 24th.

Better go as DD just waking from her afternoon nap. Take care..


----------



## Fyfey

Hey there Alidioll...

Its so nice and heart warming to hear of success stories from Ninewells.... 

This may sound like a silly question, but i only started thinking about it the other day there.... Where did u give birth?? The reason Im asking this is, does it have to be Ninewells... or is that just silly thinking on my part.. ?? and can it be Forth Park??..I'd ALWAYS just presumed that it would be Forth Park, but something made me think the other night that it might have to be Ninewells... ha

Is there anyone else here with Unexplained Fertility??

XX


----------



## Masue

no silly questions... you have your 7week scan at ninewells and after that you are picked up by your local health authority. It depends wher about in fife you stay as to where you will deliver. North East go to ninewells, west go to queen margarets for bloods and scans etc but deliver at forth park and central have all their stuff at forth park.

Sorry can't help you with the unexplained infertility - both DH and I have 'issues'!


----------



## Fyfey

Thank you Masue for taking time to reply to my question... 

Im in central Fife so will hopefully be taken on by Forth Park... whenever i get this BFP.... PMA PMA... lol

How are you coping with this "rollercoaster"?

Where in Fife are you?.... I understand you prob wont want to go right into detail.... but North East/Central/West etc....??

XX


----------



## Masue

I'm west fife but work in central so know both area's reasonably well. In terms of coping - variable! Usually ok but had a tough week. Have got a wait now and am looking forward to some down time with DH. Going to Egypt in 8 weeks and can't wait (didn't plan anything last year or this summer due to tx. Need to loose a bit of weight before I'm bikini beautiful (put on an extra 10kg in the last 18m and though it doesn't fuss me too much I want to shift it before I start tx again and add another 10kg to it!  

Take each day as it comes and remember that there is no right or wrong way to feel and I'm sure the other ladies will back me up by saying rationality doesn't come into it! Have you told you family or friends? 

Sarah x


----------



## Fyfey

Ahh i see... I live in Central and work in the East (Down by the water,ha) 

Oh Egypt you lucky lady... .... Ive not been away the last two years either, but will defo be going away next year regardless of where im at (well almost, ha)

One of my closest friends knows what we are going through... but we havnt told anyone else... just cant seem to be able to bring ourselves to tell anyone... and the less people that know the less pressure there is.. if that makes sense??

Do your family/friends know??

XX


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Welcome Fyfey and congrats on joining FF and a special group of ladies   


Im a success story of Ninewells and also Unexplained   .  To me unexplained just means that there is nothing wrong, but that nature in our case just needs a gentle hand in doing what would seem natural.  I know that its only natural for us to want to know why things wont happen, you may never know..... but thank-goodness for Fertility Treatments.  It may take a couple of goes but as many ladies here will say its soooo worth it.  Just keep positive and dont have too high expectations, go with the flow and best of all we are all here with many years Fertility experiance, by no means are we Doctors but I think we all come a very close second. Sending you loads of                


Lv
Bev


----------



## Fyfey

Thank you Zulu... I love hearing success stories!!  ... What a great way to start the week off!! 

I really feel more at ease since joining FF and meeting you wonderful ladies!!  

Im liking your take on "unexplained".. thats a very good way of putting it  

Hows life treating you being a Mummy??    

XX


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Fyfey, I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility as well. All tests normal but just wasn't happening. I'm down in Dunfermline so a bit of a hike up to Ninewells but well worth it. Had baby at Forth Park but HATED the place. Antenatal care fine (had gestational diabetes) and baby was in breech position so had an elective c section. Theater staff fantastic but after that...terrible! Was left in post recovery area all night (with no pain relief after the epidural). Baby had fluid on lungs so taken to neonatal unit so never saw her till 2pm the next day. Staff were hit or miss. Catheter left in for 36 hours instead of 24. Also left in a pool of blood twice that first night and had to change the pad myself which was really difficult. Couldn't wait to get out the place..HMP Forth Park as I called it. Would rather have a baby at Tesco than go back there..(sorry, I'm sure for many ladies  its wonderful but not for me).


----------



## Fyfey

Hey there Alidoll.... 

Ive heard exactly the same from many of my friends... I didnt want to be the first to say it tho... wasnt sure if we had a midwife from Forth Park on the thread.. haha...  didnt want to put my size 6's in it... 

I live ten mins from Forth Park, which makes it the obvious choice.. but i do know some ladies who have refused to go there and have had all their care at Ninewells... 

I wonder if this will improve any when they move the maternity unit down to the Vic..??.... Whens this due to take place?... I heard that it was all ment to be under way by August 2010.. dont think thats the case now though is it? 

XX


----------



## Alidoll

As long as only the "good" staff move there! I asked for a little formula the second night as was in agony trying to feed DD (milk wasn't through yet). You'd  have thought I'd asked for arsenic the way one of them snarled at me about not combining breast and bottle..(what the hell did they fed her that first night then eh?!). There were a couple of nice staff members that genuinely tried to help but none of the staff seemed to talk to each other so would ask about something and the person would go off duty..ask another person and they'd not coke back..very frustrating. Was told I was going home on the Friday..5 mins later..no, you're not..15mins later..well maybe..had to grab a doc to get a canula removed from both my hand AND my daughters as every time I asked when they would be removed, the staff person wouldn't come back...even if they were there the next day! I'd paid for a single room but that's not guarenteed. I think the new unit has individual rooms which will be better...as long as the staff respond to the button calls...


----------



## Alidoll

On mobile so sorry about spelling! Predictive text and a lag time with typing!


----------



## Fyfey

Know worries about the spelling i knew what u were meaning... 

Ahh sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare stay!!  If you hadnt been through enough TTC your little bundle, you had to go through that also.. bet you couldnt wait to get out of there eh?
Ahh that place sounds like a cess pit.... I wonder how some staff actually get themselves jobs!!!! 

XX


----------



## Alidoll

It really was hit and miss..couldn't fault the theatre staff..there was one guy especially that was fantastic. Explained everything that was going to happen, how it would make me feel and last e.g. you get the shakes pretty bad with the epidural [well, I did anyway!] so couldn't stop shivering..he said it would be replaced with a warm sensation moving up my legs [and it did!]. He even joked with my DH about celebrating in the pub as he could see DH was just as nervous as I was [it's such a surreal situation].

I vividly remember though they had a CD on in the background...Dido..and just as they said it was a little girl, the song "Thank You" was playing...the same song the band played as our wedding first dance! [and yes, I started blubbing!]. Call it fate, whatever..it was the most precious moment of my life and something I'll never forget..

Really hope it works for you as it's the best feeling in the world and my greatest achievement. Now, work will always come second to my family...[though don't tell my boss!! LOL!!].

Better go as DD is lying on the sofa making small grunting noises so think it'll be a trip to the changing mat VERY soon!!

Hello everyone else!!


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Hope all is well, I've lots to catch up on.

Well you probably gathered it wasn't too plain sailing. I had to wait until the fri night at 10pm to get the initial pessary, that had to stay in until sat night 10pm - v v v v sore, I started having contractions bout 2am fri into sat but alas - not a cm dilated. It was pretty bad but just got on with it and kept thinking what I had to go through to get to that stage.

I had to remove the pessary sat night at 10pm - they checked me - still not dilated - surviving with my best bud- tens machine and paracetamol!!!!!!!!!!!     
Then it really started, my word, thank goodness you forget the pain. I was 3 cm dilated  by 3 am sun am and then 6 cm by 9am sun!! Then I continued with contractions until 3 pm with my tens machine, gas and air - amazing   and some diamorphine!! But had n't progressed any further when checked again - after all  my hard work - was so tired!! So was whisked away to theatre and she was eventually born at 4 42pm on the sun - such a surreal experience -I could not believe how big she was when she came out and long - 59cm!! still cannot believe she's here and ours!! Worth all the waiting. I feel like been hit by a train as had a litre blood loss in theatre so still a bit out of it. I'm breastfeeding also but my supply isn't great because of c section and blood loss but sticking to it and topping up with formula as she was so big - but then she lost over a pound when weighed last fri  so need to give her formula along with breast until my milk comes in!!!  

Aoife is prounced efa - irish name - she's lovely and chilled considering all, very placid - we're finding it difficult to put her down!! It's a big change and sometimes I'm like - is this really after happening!!
So need to recover now - feel better today but weak from the blood loss and trying to feed but will get there!! Have lovely Ted stockings to wear for 6 weeks.

Will catch up but will take a while - been feeding all day but it's lovely, scary but lovely. Hope everyone is doing well, I had no access to FF forum in hospital. I ended up in NW sat for a check up as BP high and felt unwell so midwife sent me in. Anyway will sign off and hopefully will be back on soon to catch up - when I get into the swing of it!!!!


----------



## kim78

Hey welcome Fyfey nice to have you join the madhouse (or madsight!!) hope that we can be here for you and see you thro all the ups and downs and hopefully resulting in the birth of your little one..  We had unexplained aswell sole destroying they did all the tests couldn't find anything but when it came to egg collection and fertilisation we had 14 collected and only 2 fertilsed so if that doesn't show there is something wrong I don't know what will.  I was so frustrated and relieved really in the end to say well actually there is something not quite right here, with those odds I can't see us ever conceiving naturally but as you will see from our pic we were totally blessed with two beautiful daughters so a little help goes a long long way.  I hope that all the ladies stories on here will give you hope that it will happen one day. 

Hey Alidoll Paris wow I bet you are looking forward to that hope you have a fantastic time, hope all goes well with little Kirsty at the airport and the flight.  Atleast it will be a quick flight. 

Hey Sarah hun how you feeling, we had booked Egypt for 2008 paid the deposit and we ended up cancelling because our second stint at IUI arrived bang on our holiday so we cancelled it lost our deposit, of course it didn't work so wished we had just gone... You can't win if you keep putting things off your life will stop and will be so focused on treatment and getting pregnant which adds more stress, a holiday is just what you need and it will give you something to look forward to and encouragment to loose weight so you can put it all back on on holiday hee hee..

Well hows everyone else doing, I have 3 weeks tomorrow till I go back to work, hubbie got my work stuff out of the attic before he went offshore today and I stupidly spent the girls nap this morning trying on the clothes, what a mistake, my shape has totally changed, oh well excuse to buy some more clothes, sorry hubbie!!!

Hope you all have a good week, had to close my blinds at 8 getting dark earlier and earlier again, brace for winter... lots of love xx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - lovely to hear from you and sounds like you had a bit of a tough ride so glad to hear both of you are home safe and sound. The first few weeks are the hardest as impossible to get into a routine (as just when you think you are, paternity ends and your on yer own). Does get easier though..honest! Best breastfeeding tops are by a company called "Boob Maternity" there is a lassie on eBay that sells them MUCH CHEAPER. Than the shops. Can't mind her name offhand and am on the mobile so can't check ebay. congratulation again missus..


----------



## kim78

Hey Molly you were posting while I was typing.  Lovely to hear from you so pleased that everything is going well.  Try to drink lots and lots of water and also drink as much full fat milk as you can during the day.  If you let yourself get dehydrated it will show in your milk supply.  It is tough after the c section but just take your time and about 2 weeks after you will feel so much better.  Get out a wee walk every day if you can and don't do too much even if you feel you a bit better it will take time to recover.  Breastfeeding is so rewarding but don't put too much pressure on yourself hun.  Looking forward to seeing a little pic. xx


----------



## kim78

Molly sorry meant to also say what a lovely name  x


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - well done for managing to post and juggle the baby care    Sounds like you had quite a time of it but all so very very worthwhile.

Fyfey - welcome to this board. I feel like I have made some good friends here and really had great support. I live near Stirling but used to work in Dunfermline.

Sarah - I think it was yourself who had suggested a Xmas get together. I think that it is a brilliant idea and def up for it.

Our scan date is today. I had been feeling really positive as up until Friday night had positive syptoms ie. tender boobs, nausea, powerful sense of smell etc. Then on Sunday had some bright red bleeding and called NHS 24. By the time they phoned me back it had trickled off - thank goodness. As my scan was booked for Tuesday they didn't arrange an earlier scan (although they would have if the bleeding intensified). Got such a shock and have really lost my confidence now especially as I keep thinking that I haven't felt queesy over the weekend or Monday. But that could be because I have been resting up and not surrounded by different smells etc as happens at work - ooh I don't know. I spoke to Ninewells yesterday who said not to read anything into symptoms and that it is good the bleeding wasn't heavy and stopped. Have real butterflies in my stomach. So hope to see a little heartbeat(s) at 2pm at our scan.  Best go and get ready. Hope to post later with some happy news xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

Molly - soo lovely to hear from you.  What a trauma you went through, thank goodness the end result was soo worth it all.  Hope that your and Aoife are settling in and that your loving every minute of it.  Love the name too.  I have finally photocopied everything you gave me so i will post it all back this week at some point.

PB - thinking of you lots and lots, really hope everything goes well at scan xx

At work so quick post, really hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

We had our scan and seen our little precious bundle!!! So relieved and happy. I felt really anxious before the scan-that pre-exam feeling. The midwife was lovely and before she even said anything I could see the baby on the screen. She showed us the little pulsating heartbeat.    I cannot believe how a little embryo in a lab just over 4 weeks ago can turn into a little bundle with a heartbeat. So amazing. She told us 'crown to rump' measures 1cm which she said is right for 7 weeks - about the size of a jellybean.    Both sets of (grand)parents are so pleased. 

Tomorrow I shall phone and make an appointment with a midwife through our local health centre. Don't think I can wait another 5 weeks for the 12 week scan - think I will have a private one inbetween! Costs about £99 I think. Worth every penny to see the little heartbeat again.  

Thanks for all the support on here which has helped get us this far


----------



## Alidoll

That's fantastic news PBundle...magical isn't it. The difference between 7 and 12 weeks is massive..its an actual little person and you can make out features. Looks like one prediction correct, one wrong (tho now guessing you are gonna have a girl LOL!). 

Night, night..


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
OMG it's just taken me an hour to catch up with you all.

Sarah, I'm so so sorry things didn't work out for you. Don't give up Hun.. It will happen for you. A break sounds like a good idea. Get yourself as relaxed and healthy as possible. Acupunture relly helped me to relax...
Nice to know you still have two sisters, who are willing to help. Have any of your sisters got kids?
Hope you have a lovely holiday in Egypt. Would love to go there one day and see the Pyramids and the Valley of the Kings...(sigh).

What a great idea about a Christmas meet up/meal. I could combine it with some Christmas shopping lol. Would defo be up for it. The sooner I know dates the better as flights are cheeper, the sooner I book. Probably same case for Linz.

Wubble, great news about your follies. All is crossed for you. I suppose you'll have loads of questions for your next consultation. Any idea yet when that will be?
We also met people we knew in the waiting room. Cringe. They were from the next island up. We just nodded and said hi at the time, but never spoke to them about it when we saw them locally.
Heard a few weeks ago that she had twins. Decided to send her a private mail on ******** to congratulate her and mentioned we were on the rollercoaster again. Wish I had done it before. She was so happy I had contacted her and it has been great speaking to somebody closer to home who has gone through a similar journey.

Alidoll, was so nice meeting you, hubby and Kirsty (and Kim of course). We'll defo need to do that again.
Thank you so much for all the information you sent me on the BooB tops and all the other items I may need. I've saved the mail (and added the seller to my favourites on ebay) and will go back to the "shopping list" at a later date.

Fyfey, welcome to the board. I was unexplained early menopause. Had my last period ages 21.
Nobody could tell me why this had happend. Saw Endocrin clinics, gynaes etc and did loads of tests.
Only about a year agao NW insisted on doing a blood test and found out I'm a carrier od Fragile X syndrome. One of my X's has a  mutation. In some females this can result in POF. It's natures way of stepping in and stopping the bad X being reproduced. Our only hope was Donor Egg IVF. First cycle with known donor ended up BFN. Frozen cycle got abandoned due to Embies not surviving the defrosting.
Then went on waiting list for Eggshare. Our lovely unknown donor donated ALL her eggs to us and to our utter amazement I'm now 9 weeks pregnant (with 5 frosties remaining).

Don't give up hope. NW are fantastic!

PB congratulations on your wee "Precious Bundle". Wow so happy we are on this journey together. Waiting for a letter to find out when we have to go for our 12 week scan.
I is so scary when you bleed. I'm only just starting to get my confidence back.
Started back at the nursery on monday. Only worked 3 1/2 hours mon and tue and am in for 4 hours a day for the rest of the week. Great seeing the kids again. Amazing how much they change in 3 weeks lol.
I'll send you a copy of the ZW pregnancy cd. Couldnt text u back, as I'm out of credit.

Kim, thanks again for lunch on thursday. Was lovely seeing the girls and Nicky. Acu was amazing. He had me sleep for 1 1/2 hours and even sent Hughie to sleep in one of the other rooms. Defo worth the money...hee hee. We found HAlfords afterwards too, but got slightly lost on the way back to the Tay brigde. Nearly ended up in a domestic lol. Glad it wasnt me driving hee hee. Eventually made it to Fife at 6pm. Sister in law was just going to send out the search parties. I think next time we'll be bringing the sat nav again lol.

Linz, hope your drugs turn up soon. (god that sounds bad lol)...I mean your meds  . The ZW book is quite good in advising what to eat and drink during IVF and pregnancy.
Hubby and I are currently discussing maybe moving up to Isle of Lewis. Especially once bubba is here. Hubby is getting a bit fed up with having to travel back and forward twice a week and I'd feel a lot happier too having him home at night once bubba is there. Just need to find a house that we love and can afford and hopefully sell this on quickly.

Molly, so so happy for you and Dh. Cant wait to see a wee pic of Aiofe. Lovely name....
Couldnt belive her size. No wonder you coudnt push her out. Your rollercoaster has come to an end and your now in the next level.
Hopefully you'll get your strength back soon.

Ups, just realised the time. Need to crack on and get ready for work. 

Corrin, Bev, Kayla hope you're ok.

Love and hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## wubble

Hi Everyone,

PB - thats great about your scan, such a special moment for you to see that wee heartbeat.

Molly - nice to hear from you mrs. Sounds like you went through it all but pleased you and Aoife are doing well. Got my nutrition consultation next Saturday, it was for this Saturday but I'm just not confident about getting the form filled in for then as I've to put down all my blood test results, I called my GP for my FSH results and all they could tell me was that it was 'normal'. Not sure if thats what the nutritionist needs to know so changed it to next saturday. Hopefully I'll get more info out of Ninewells.

Fyfey - I was down as unexplained infertility but after my IVF treatment it was obvious that all is not great with me. I kind of knew deep down that there had to be something 'wrong', call it womans intuition!!!

At my first consultation I think DH and I got our height measured and weighed and we just went through the form. Cant remember anything else. Then we got a letter a few weeks later stating that I was now on the NHS waiting list for IVF. We received a Birthtay newsletter a couple of months later and it mentioned egg sharing, that was when we started to look into that. Thats out the question for us now. 

Sarah - I would be up for a Christmas meal. Remember if you are feeling down I'm just at the other end of the phone or we can meet up whenever you like   

Linz - hoping your 'drugs' have arrived. Re the girl whos AMH changed, I'm not sure how accurate it is but I read a post on another website. Her AMH was initially 0.7, after a failed IVF cycle she took several months off of all fertility drugs, detoxed, did acupuncture then got her AMH re-tested and it had gone up to  2.4. She tried IVF again, only 2 eggs fertilised but were good quality and she had a baby. Two years later her AMH was tested and it was 6.

Och, its maybe a long shot but its one that I'm holding onto   

Anya, Kim, Alidoll, Corrin, hope you are all well.

Wx


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

PB - AMAZING news!!!!  Im soo happy for you, that must have been amazing to see!  Your cd arrived yesterday, thankyou soo much for posting it and card.  Looking forward to listening to it now!

Anya - i was engrossed in your book last night for ages, looking forward to reading it again tonight.  That would be great if you moved to sunny stornoway! I dont know if you have any friends here already but certainly you'll have me as your friend and babysitter if you wanted!  If i can do anything to help just let me know.

Wubble - thanks for letting me know about that lady.  Your right to stay positive and do what you can to help, that way you have something to focus on and you'll know you did everything you could.

Well my 'drugs' arrived today!  I had two parcels and lots of info in them.  Got to redo a couple of questionnaires seeing its been a good few months since last lot.  This time its telling me to use different sizes of needles.  Last time i was using pink and yellow, now its white or green and orange!  There was another dvd in the pack so im just going to watch that to see if its any different.  Very nervous and apprehensive about starting, really hope it works this time.

Sorry for lack of personals, hey to everyone else. xx


----------



## anyamac

Hey Linz 
that's so nice of you. I'll probably be needing loads of help once things start going...like where is the nearest doctor/dentist/pizza take away place/nuseries/ nicest beaches/ best pubs/ best restaurants etc lol.
Good to know I've already got a buddy waiting for me. And junior is hopefully going to have a playmate  . I know you're working on it.   Good to know your drugs came. Also thanks for offer of baby sitting hee hee. Maybe I can return the favour one day.

Dont know if I told you but my acu lady isn't coming up till october now. I'll let you know once I know the dates. If you want you could even come down here for the day (or even a night) and have it done here.  She never replied to my question if she would go to Stornoway for the day. I'll ask her when i see her.

Touch wood, I havent had much queasyness today. It'll probably come back with a vengeance tomorrow.

Right I'm off to phone hubby and then bed.

Oh forgot to tell you I met my other boss from the other nursery today and she asked how i was. Said she heard i had been ill. Decided to tell her I'm pregnant thanks to IVF. She then turned round and told me her and her hubby had 4 goes at IVF too but sadly it didnt work for them. Wow just shows how many people are/were on this rollercoaster.

Night!
x


----------



## Zulu

Hiya Ladies,


     Congrats PB, so glad all went well at your scan, its the most amazing sight seeing the heartbeat I can still remember the sound of Cody's heartbeat when I heard it for the 1st time never stopped smiling for 9 months    




As always sending lots of        to you all.  


Lv
Bev


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, well..its probably the suns last hurrah before winter arrives so sat out in the back garden with Kirsty this avo as EH was over in Edinburgh at the footy. Tomorrow will need to tidy the house as my folks are over on Tuesday morning to dog sit while we head to Paris. Really looking forward to getting away for a few days and weather looks good. Vive la France!


----------



## Alidoll

DH not Eh..predictive text again!


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone!

Anya - when it comes to food i definitely know where the best places to go are lol.  That would be great to get more info of acupuncture lady, i have a friend here who would be interested to.  So maybe a road trip to uist would be good, mind you she gets terribly car sick even when shes driving!  Has the queasyness taken a long hike or has it come back?  I have turned into a spotty mess this week, every night im dreaming all night.  Think i may be slightly stressed over starting again and its chosen to show all over my face!  I called up to maternity to get my bag ivf bag restocked and the midwife who helped me told me that she had been through ivf twice, they are currently filling in adoption papers.  It is amazing how many people have to go through this and you would never know.

PB - how you feeling?  You still on cloud 9?

Molly - thinking of you lots, hope everythings going really well.

Alidoll - have the most fabulous time in Paris!

Wubble, Sarah, Kim, Corrin, Fyfey, Bev - how you all doing?

xx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks, Monday again eh! Gonna be packing today (its scary the amount of stuff Kirsty needs for going on her hols). Thankfully flight tomorrow is at lunchtime so won't have to get up in the middle of the night and should be in our hotel by teatime. Folks are coming over to watch the dog so he should have a nice quiet few days. If I don't post again, have a lovely week everyone. Au revoir mes amis!


----------



## Masue

Hello everybody,

Alidoll - have a fab holiday away - love Paris - lived there for a year after I left school and as such have a soft spot for it. DH has never been so it is definatly on the todo list.

PB - congrats on your scan - must have been amazing to see their heart beat - can't wait till its us!

Wubble, Linz, Kim, Corrin, Fyfey, Anya, Bev - how you all doing?

Molly - hope that your little one is a sleeper!

I'm not doing too badly - good and bad days I suppose. Fine at work and dandy at home when DH is here but wollow and get a bit down when he is at work. Oh well, this week is better than the last and I'm sure on balance, next week will be better than this! I have also read through some of your stories and that has given me loads of strength. Anya - you also had a wait on more donor eggs and look at you now and Angela (Evan's mum) just made me realise how lucky I am. On the plus side - my quest for swimsuit beautiful is heading in the right direction - weightloss of 2.6kg last week (hopefully it will settle to a steady 1kg/week)!

In terms of christmas drinks - dates that are good for me ...
3rd - 5th Dec
Sat 18th Dec
Only 3 weekends in Dec before Christmas so we better get a date sorted soon! Anybody who is further a field (Anya and Linz especially) are more that welcome to stay over at ours (we have two spare rooms so plenty of space) Just let me know.

Lots of love to everybody,

Sarah xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

3-5 Dec would be good for me. We might be better sticking with earlyish as there is usually lots on the further you get into December - we have tickets to see Hairspray at the Playhouse in December and also the local panto which is generally really good. Eek - it is a bit scary to be talking about Xmas already!    Someone told me it is only 14 weeks away.

Booked a private scan for this weekend as we will be nearly 9 weeks and that can tide me over until the 12 week NHS scan    Next weekend I have an annual spa break with a really good friend. The news will come as a shock to her although I think she will be delighted for us. Need to avoid the jucuzzi and steam room this year, and I think I am OK with most treatments but not oils etc - the spa girls will know best. 

Hope everyone is doing OK. xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Sarah I think 3rd to 5th will be better for me too. Thanks for the offer of a bed but i think my sis in law will kill me if i dont stay at hers and show her how big the bump is. Once everybody has ok'd the dates i'll book flights. at least they are cheeper the earlier u book.

Could combine with some xmas shopping lol.

PB wish i could join u in that spa....sigh! 
You'll see a huge difference at 0 weeks. The blob with look more like a baby and you might even see some movement. I'm still waiting for a letter to tell me when our next scan is.

The girls at work gave me 2 pairs of black maternity trousers from Next. they are lovely but i had to laugh when i took them out of the bag. They have a big bit of stretchy fabric at the top which goes all the way to my pits haha. Hubby nearly wet himself. I think you are supposed to fold them over. Feel as comfy as pj bottoms. Unfortunately the 10 is still a bit baggy and the leg length is too long and the 12 is far too big but the leg is perfect. They are only on loan. Need to ask the girl if she minds me loosly stitching them up.

Linz, the acu lady phoned me yesterday and left a message on my phone. She said she's planning on coming up in the next 4 weeks and will phone me once she has set her dates. She didn mention Stornoway (i'll still ask her next time she phones). 
If u and your friend (sealegs tablets from boots  ) fancy a 1 hour ferry trip from Leverburgh u are very welcome to stop at mine. I can take u to acu lady, u can have food here and even spend the night if u dont want to head back the same day.
The crossing usually isnt too bad. Tell her to lie down. Always works for me if it's rough. And acu lady can sort her out with acu against seasickness foe the way back lol.

I've been xmas shopping all afternoon as my wee brother is coming over to the uk next month with his car and a pal. They are touring up from Dover via Ayr to Oban. Heading over on the ferry to meet up with him for a day/night. Thought i could save a fortune if i get the stuff for Germany now and give it to hime to take back in the car. One year i had to pay over £40 postage!

Alidoll, hope u all got away without any hickups and Kirsty is busy doing french baby talk.

Cant wait to take Junior to Rome lol.

Wow Sarah, you lucky girl, having lived in Paris. I take it you're fluent in French!!! My godmother lived in Paris for a few years but I never made it there to visit. Did u work there or study?

Had a phonecall on sunday. The midwife! Asking could she see me at my house tomorrow. Excited, but don't know what to expect. Working at twelve and she's coming at half ten. Hope it wont take too long....

Really looking forward to meeting you all. It's gonna be fab to put faces to names.

I've been so lucky to have met Kim, Alidoll and PB so far.

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone, each time I try to come my little woman wakes and howls!!! Like now - will be back later, I've caught up - now just need to get on!!
Will try later - yikes - hope all is well xx


----------



## molly76

Back again - Aoife fed - but so hungry, think because of her size - she can breast feed up to an hour and I am so sore that's about all I can take - sometimes can do an hour and half - to two hours,but I have to top her up with a couple of ounces of formula as not sure if I have enough for her?? Kim and Ali and anyone else that has breast fed - any advice? I'm eating and drinking as much as I can - drinking full fat milk etc but can feed all day long. The midwife did say to top her up if I felt she needed it, I end up giving her 9ozs formula over 24 hours- 3ozs at a time?, hope this isn't too much. Have the health visitor tomorrow,nearly afraid to ask her in case she takes the head of me for giving formula top ups!!  

Anyway better get my act together and start writing promptly!  

Hi Sarah, I was so sorry to hear about your result, lots of     to you. I'm glad you are off on a holiday, you need to get away and spend time with your DH and as you said,you've been through so much,have got clear from cancer,you need to focus on the two of you. You are amazing and your sisters and families sound so supportive,I        that you will have your baby to hold soon and keep positive and believe that you will xxx

Hi Wubble, How're you getting on? Thinking of you xx      

Hi Fyfey, Welcome to the forum. I had unexplained infertility and had success with IVF - Thank goodness, I had my Aoife 5th September and it's been such a relief and pleasure. Have you got a date for starting yet? Sorry you may have mentioned that already? This is a great place to come to when you need advice and reassurement xx

Hi Ali, Do you know the woman's name on ebay re breastfeeding tops? Had a look but not sure what to look for? Have a great holiday and break in Paris,oh the romance of it xx

Hi Kim, Hope the girls are doing well. I've been thinking of you with two babies, I feel under pressure with one and feel very disorganised, Aoife seems to feed all day - not great at sleeeping during the day but is better at night. My DH is back to the rigs since yesterday and am really missing him as he was at home with me for 7 weeks. My mother flew over from Ireland monday so at least she's here with me - nice to ask someone advice and what to do. xx

Hi Anya, how're you feeling? Has the sickness stopped? How many weeks are you now - seem to have lost track a bit? xx

Hi PB, So glad your scan went well - such a relief for you both, the difference between the 7 and 12 week scan is unreal. I am sorry I didn't pay for a scan later on in pregnancy as maybe would have seen how big the baby would be!! have you organised a scan before the 12 week scan? xx

Hi Linz, Thanks for posting bits - there was no hurry with them, will you be doing the treatment in NW or Glasgow - you probably said but my old brain is not retaining information!!

Hi Corrinann and Bev, hope you both are well and your girls also xx

I'd love to meet up aorund xmas - I'm not sure of my DH's rota but will figure something out, it'd be lovely to meet up in person xx

Sorry if I missed anyone - don't think I've ever typed to fast in my life!! I now need to figure out how to put a photo up?? May have to wait until my DH comes back as am not very skillful with computers!!


----------



## molly76

Not sure how to put a picture on? had a look? 
Anya  - just saw your tracker - 10 weeks 2 days - can't believe it - how do you do trackers? 

better dash now xxx


----------



## kim78

Hey girlies how you all doing.  Oh Molly breastfeeding really isn't easy and especially having a bigger baby you may just not be able to satisfy her hunger.  You are doing all the right things drinking full fat milk and eating well it may just be that that is still not enough nothing to do with you at all.  The HV would agree with topping up with formula if she was still hungry, and if you find you are still struggling just switch to formula and be proud that you gave it a go.  You have given her the best start and you may find that formula will work better for you and for Aoife just promise me you won't feel bad about giving up, oh did you get on with the HV.  I remember when Chris had his first trip away after being at home for 5 weeks I about fell apart but it was just that first trip then I got it together thankfully!!!  The day naps will come the girls were not great nappers during the day until the last few months but now they are fantastic hour and a half in the morning then an hour in the afternoon, it will come...I was so lucky to breastfeed for 7 1/2 months but my girls were smaller babies and yes they did feed every 2 hours at the most!!!  My girls are now on full fat milk as of this week so buy buy formula......  

Hey PB oh I bet you are getting excited about this weekend can't wait to hear how you got on.  Next weeketnd sounds lovely, I remember going to a pool etc when I was pregnant got a bit fed up as could only use the pool, but if you are getting treatments too that will be nice. 

I am definately up for meeting in December any weekend suits me, I will never know if Chris will be there but hopefully he will, if he is not I will definately be there, Anya you and Hughie will be my extra pair of hands!!!!

Hey Anya how did you get on with the midwife?  Glad to hear you are feeling better so looking forward to a big meet up in December, you girls really have become my life wouldn't have got thro this all without you x

Hey Sarah, Linz how you doing this week, you got plans for the weekend, it is so hard but like you say reading other peoples stories makes you realise you are not along and it is not over yet your time will come and we are all here for you.

Alidoll know I am a bit late but hope you have a great time.

We are off to Aviemore tomorrow for a week really looking forward to it. Away till Friday then home for the girls birthday on the Saturday then back at work the week after.  Actually feel sick everytime I think about it but it will be fine sure after the first week will be like I have never been away.  Girls are getting on so well at nursery so atleast I know they are settled and happy.  Just sitting waiting to hear that Chris is off the rigs he was due home yesterday but was cancelled due to fog haven't heard from him yet hate the waiting. 

Hope you all have a good weekend and I will catch up with you all next week. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## kim78

Molly meant to say if you select Profile along the top of the page, when you select that you will see down the lefthand side Forum Profile under Modify Profile.  When you select that you will see Personalised Picture, under that select Upload Avator then select browse to find your picture.  You will have to save your picture to VGA first or made it smaller or it won't allow you to select it. 

Hope this makes sense, I can't remember now how to do the tracker Anya will be able to help you with that. 

Oh just had a text Chris onshore yipeee....... xx


----------



## Alidoll

Bonjour mes amis!

Did ya miss me? Had a fantastic time over in Paris and Kirsty was an absolute sweetheart. Flight was delayed so never got to the hotel till nearly 8pm so she had a quick feed, shower then bed. The hotel had set up a travel cot next to the large kingsize bed so she was fine..slept till nearly 8.30am. 

The Wednesday we took the shuttle bus to Disneyland to the village (she was a bit small for the park...maybe in a few years!). We had a walk round the village tho then took the metro along to Val D'Europe (Alidoll large shopping mall) so spent an absolute fortune on toddler clothes! (oh, and a few things for yummy mummy). No doubt I'll wince when the credit card statement arrives...

Thursday we went into Paris..and missed all the strike action somehow as took the metro to the tower (photo aplenty and a,bum change au natural!). Then went to the Arc de Triomphe but started spitting with rain so wandered down the champs eleyse looking at all the designer shops. Went into Hermes at George V but didn't buy anything (DH was amazed as normally I get a scarf but they never had the one I wanted). Had to BFeed Kirsty in an Irish pub! Thankfully the lassie behind the counter was fantastic and found us a quiet table as Kirsty was going into meltdown and my thumb just wasn't cutting it. 

Next, Notre Dam but she was fast asleep by then so headed back for dinner then bed. 

Everyone thought she was adorable..there was a couple from Kuwait in the hotel and the man was smitten by her.  Was half expecting the "how much for your daughter.. I give you 100 camels!" LOL..

Thought we were going to miss our flight back as massive accident on the motorway from the airport delayed the bus arriving to collect us but flight delayed as well so was ok.

It was hard work with the buggy and bags but would recommend it (get priority boarding as kid under 5...result!). Kirsty loved flying..she liked the clouds I think. 

Once the bank balance recovers a bit, might start planning next years trip!

Kai was fine but my mum had an accident..she fell when out with the dog and bashed her face so had a,large cut on her nose poor thing. Kai was great tho and stayed with her rather than wandering off..good dog!

3-5 Dec sounds ok for us (sat or sun better so DH doesn't need to take day off work). Can bring wee Kirsty if during the day.

Better go as post just arrived and Kai going mental and woke Kirsty....


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Just a quick chat as Aoife asleep!! Which is good as was awake alot of last night - feeding away - poor child is probably starving  

Thanks Kim for all the information with feeding and to put pictures on. Enjoy week away in Aviemore, can't believe their birthday is coming up - such a quick year. It's great when you get the text when the boys are onshore - relief they are coming home xx

Hi Ali, Thanks for message and info on BF tops, will be getting some. Glad you all had a relaxing break.

Hope everyone else is well - that's my cue as my lady crying xx


----------



## Corrinann

Hi guys xxxxxxxxxx 

Kim - you will need to tell me how aviemore was - we are going to the Mcdonald Highland hotel on the 15th x


----------



## Linz7

Hey girls!

Just a quickie for me to update you!  Im starting my injections in 5 minutes and im petrified!  Going to NW on Friday for first scan.  Heading to mainland tomorrow as DH has check up with oncologist on tuesday, so we're in for a busy week!  Will try keep you posted through week.  Hope all is good with you all, cant believe im back on the rollercoaster again yikes! xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Linz - how did you get on with the first injection? Exciting you are starting treatment again   

Kim - Sounds like you have a busy couple of weeks coming up. Hope you have a fantastic time in Aviemore, and the girls enjoy their special birthday celebrations.    Must be a strange thought starting back at work next week. Sounds like the girls are well settled in at nursery though so that's a big relief for you.

Molly - hope your little lady is settling in. A lot of my friends started breastfeeding and had to supplement quickly with the bottle. It sounds like you are doing a fab job    

Ali - glad you had a brill time in gay Paris. I love it there. Hope I can meet your little girl at the Xmas get together.

Anya - hope the surgery has better luck than the midwife with getting your blood!  

I am leaving now for my midwife appointment. Looking forward to it! Will let you know how I get on. We saw our jellybaby (now aged 9 weeks) on Saturday at a scanning clinic in Perth. This time we got to hear the heartbeat as well as see it, and we saw the little limbs moving. Amazing. So reassuring.

Wubble, Sarah, and everyone else hope you are doing OK - boy it is freezing here!! xx


----------



## preciousbundle

I'm back! Midwife was lovely. This is such a strange feeling - I felt so strange even saying to reception I have an appointment with a midwife. She was surprised she managed to get so much blood as she said my vein was very spindly. Does anyone know do you usually get a flu jab when you are pregnant over winter? Midwife said I need to ask the GP   

Starting to look forward to the spa break now as I do not feel quite so nauseous - thank goodness.  Bye for now


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PBundle, glad ur appt went ok. As to the flu jab question..I had the swine flu jab AND the winter flu jab when I was expecting without any problems. I did think long and hard about the swine flu one as there was some concern over it but then a couple of staff in my office came down with swine flu so decided the pros outweighed the cons. That one gave me a dead ARM for a couple of days..the other, nothing. Won't stop u getting flu but should shorten length of time feeling like crap.


----------



## Alidoll

OK, feel a vent coming on...

So, I have 3 so called friends. Two from uni and another from a previous job. None of them brilliant at keeping in touch (usually me that sends the email or text and arranges get togethers). Afterwards they always say "we really should do this more often" yada yada..

anyways, announced I was expecting last yr and they were "oh..that's nice". Kirsty arrives and one of them pops round the week after to see her...

Other two, a card from one, card and present several wks later.

Since then, the first lassie has been round a further once (to tell me her problems as her Dad not well)...that was about 2 months ago..since then nothing. I've sent her 6 text messages asking how her Dad is and nothing..

as for the other two..they haven't even bothered to ask how Kirsty is doing, never mind popped in to see her.

Am I being unreasonable expecting friends to at least want to meet Kirsty once! (and no, they don't have any kids themselves). or to say hello occasionally and ask how I'm doing? even DHs friends have been round more frequently than them..and one of them lives in London! its not like they live miles away (one Glasgow, other above Perth). 

I know when you have a family, sometimes friends change but to lose 3 friends just coz I've a little girl now really pisses me off. I'm still the same person, still want to go out for a drink and a chat..but their diaries seem soooo more important than mine.

sorry folks but its been annoying me for a bit now and needed to vent..


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Where has time gone? 
Firstly welcome back Alidoll. Missed you!  

Don't blame you for having a rant about the so called friends. Very hurtful...
At the end of the day the road goes two ways. 

At least you had a fab time in PARIS by the sound of it. Had to laugh at your story with the "camels" hee hee. Is Kirsty fluent in french yet?   Did you fly Ryan air?

Linz so excitd for u and hubby.        that all goes well this time and they get loads of eggs. Also hope all goes well for ur DH. Cant wait o hear ur update.

My midwife appointment went well. Got a bag of freebee leaflets and samples and had to spend ages going through medical questionaires. Then she tool blood pressure and urine.
Tried to get blood out of both arms and failed. Wanted to go for the hand but ran out of needles.
Have to go to GPs tomorrow for bloods there. Hope it works. I# not needle phobic but i'm starting to panic slightly at the thought of them having to go back in to my hand. I felt so awful after the last episode.

Still no letter about my 12 week scan. A bit nervous about stopping my hormones at 12 weeks. Nurse said if  have any left over i can use them up. Might do that until i've had a scan and seen the placenta lol.

Kim, hope ur having a fab time in Avimore with Chris and the girls. So gutted as i found out today my sis in law went to Inverness today (back tomorrow). Could have had a lift. She didnt tell me till last minute, otherwise i could have booked tome off work.

PB hope you're well and your sickness gets better. I'm so lucky i havent actually spewed yet.
Do you feel sick for long, or does it hit you suddenly out of the blue?

Molly, if you click on my tracker it'll take you to the tracker page. The page lets you pick different themes and backgrounds and talks you through it. I copied and pasted the link to my signature box thingy. It talks you through it.
Glad you wee angel is doing great. Sounds like you're doing fab with the BF. Kim is right. Top her up with formula if she's still hungry. What did HV say?


Better move, need to go and feed the fish in sis in laws house and lock the house. It's dark, wet and foggy. Might take one of the dogs as security lol.
Then some milk and bed.

Been struggeling to sleep at night. Keep waking up and tossing and turning for the rest of the night. My legs feel so hor and i have to keep moving them...or i need to pee. Was knackered this morning. Luckily i dont need to be at gps till 11 tomorrow. 

Night night
xxx


----------



## Linz7

Ali - totally understand how you are feeling about so called good friends letting you down.  Since i moved home about 5 years ago i decided that i wasnt going to go straight back into my old partying ways.  Island life can be pretty draining when your out every weekend, i had got to the point it was affecting my work.  Also i worked a lot of weekends, to cut a long story short i pretty much stopped going out.  The rare occassion i would get a weekend off i did not want to spend it with a hangover.  So my priorities changed and i stopped drinking.  It was no big deal, to me anyway.  I was still the faithful friend for any special occassion and i would go for dinner and to pubs until everyone was drunk enough that it was safe for me to leave.

I have 3 friends who i considered best friends from uni and 1 friend from school, they were the people i would tell anything to.  Well these were the people who just couldnt understand me not drinking and they really had a bee in their bonnet about it.  When it came to my hen weekend last year, my only request was that we had lots of girlie time having a laugh and that i did not want to drink or go to the pubs.  I didnt mind if anyone else wanted to drink, i just didnt want to.  Im not anti-drinking, i just dont want to do it.  Now these four girls were the only ones who knew that i had discovered DH had a tumour in his testicle and that we were heading to NW on the monday for our first appointment and to freeze some sperm.  The friday night was a sleepover in my house, cocktails and games which was great.  The next day started with going to the pub at 2pm, dance class, then dinner.  At dinner my bridesmaid who was best mate from school asked everyone to vote whether they wanted to hit the pubs or go back to my house.  Off course everyone wanted to hit the pubs apart from me.  It was the most awful situation i could have been put in, i was fighting the tears.  I thought i either stand up for myself because this is the one night that is meant to be about me or i just do what i always do and please everyone else.  So for once in my life i stood up for myself and said i am honestly fine with you all going to the pubs, im going to head home.  My closest friends made my life a misery after that.  My 3 uni pals sat in my kitchen rest of night in huff, telling me they didnt spend all this money to come sit in my house.  My school friend who was chief bridesmaid hit the pubs with another two girls.  The next morning my school friend lost the rag with me, she called me lots of horrible names and has been on her high horse ever since thinking that she was in the right and i was in the wrong.  My uni friends sent me awful emails after telling me how much id changed and said some really awful things to me.  

Now bearing in mind i discover my husbands problem, we then discover that we are going to have to go through fertility treatment and im planning a wedding.  Plus the whole time keeping a pretense on for everyone else so no one knows anything is wrong.  These were the friends i trusted most in the world and who i didnt have to pretend that everything was hunky dorey.  So to cut a very long story short, its coming up to a year since hen weekend and not one of these friends has apologised to me.  No one has picked up the phone asking me how my husband is, how im coping with everything.  The most they know is that he has had his operation and that i had one cycle abandoned.  They have no clue that hes had treatment and that i am currently going through treatment.  

There hasnt been a day were i havent thought about it all, i have never been so hurt in my life and it took me a long time to talk about this without crying.  Im not a crier either, so when people see me cry about it they know how hurt i am.  I have a lot of friends and friends who i thought were good friends but not best friends have really stepped up in this situation.  It took me weeks to tell one of them what actually happened at hen weekend, she was soo furious she told the rest of them.  I guess what im trying to say is that sometimes the people we think have our best interests at heart actually dont, they are too wrapped up in their own worlds to really be bothered with someone who now doesnt fit in that world.  And those friends that we underestimate are actually the ones who accept you for who you are, no matter what changes in your life they are still loyal to you and genuinally care about you.  

Im a firm believer of treat people like you would want to be treated, i never retaliated or said anything nasty to these girls.  My only comment back to them was not one of you has even considered for a minute everything i have to deal with, not one of them responded to that and never apologised or acknowledged that.  These 'best friends' ruined my hen weekend, ruined the run up to my wedding, tainted my wedding day and they lost one of the most loyal and trustworthy friends they could ever have.  I try not to get bitter about it and i really try to forgive them, but they changed the friendship forever and they will never have that closeness with me again.  Its hard, really hard but you have to remember that just because you had a baby it did not change your friendship values and how much you care for them.  They are the ones that have changed, not you.  Sometimes we just have to let go, its not easy but if they are true friends they will come back to you.  Its very hurtful, but try to just draw a line under it and spend time with those people who actually appreciate you, and Kirsty!  At the end of the day you know that they are the ones missing out, friendship shouldnt be hard work or stressful.  

Sorry ive given you such a long winded response, i just wanted you to know that i feel i have lost four friends all in one swoop and that i do understand how hurtful it is and i hope that you realise that it isnt you and they are the ones who've missed out.  Lifes to short, friends are there to talk to, vent to, laugh with etc.  If theres no loyality and understanding then theres nothing.  Your right to feel hurt, it shows you care.  But now put all that extra effort and energy you put in with them into people who deserve it.

Hope you feel better telling your friends on here, we're here anytime for you xx


----------



## Linz7

A wee update from me - started injections sunday night.  Woke up monday morning feeling like i have cold, this morning woke up with my whole body aching.  Is this from the injections does anyone know?  Or am i actually in for the cold?  Today i have had to take paracetamol twice because of the aching body and also my stomach feels really crampy like you get with period pains.  Im hoping this means my ovaries are stimulating nicely, but im scared thats wishful thinking!  I have a big red patch around last nights injection site, not sure why that is either!  Went for acupuncture today and im booked in the next two days while in inverness.  Does anyone know how much acupuncture i should be having?  When is it important to have it?  My thinking was book it everyday if it helps.  Plus is it ok to be taking paracetamol and ibruprofen just now?  I dont want it affecting anything.

So had DHs appointment today, which wasnt as expected.  He has to have monthly check ups, which include chest xray and bloods in inverness.  Plus he has to have CT scan every three months.  This is both for a year.  Doctor said that they havent treated DH for original tumour so they have to keep close eye on him that it doesnt spread and there may be a chance he might need chemotherapy yet.  This came as a bit of a shock to us, as we thought today was just routine to see how he was after radiotherapy.  Anyhow on the plus side they are keeping a very close eye on him which is great, at least if there are any changes they will catch them early.

Sorry for the lack of personals, i think i have rabbited on long enough now lol.  I hope you are all well and count me in for meet up in december!  I wont make any definate arrangements until i see how this cycle is turning out, so just arrange whatever and all being well ill be there.  Be great to meet you all.

Night night xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - wow, and I thought my friends were pretty pathetic! Talk about insensitive in the extreme..but to have a go at you for wanting a quiet meeting is wrong on so many levels. We normally meet for a quick drink then the cinema and a meal..even a coffee would show they cared but I'm not even getting a reply to the texts I'm sending (and its not my phone). 

Sounds like u might have the flu or cold coming on..wrap up warm! Paracetamol is fine to take but not ibuprofen if I remember correctly. I couldn't take Nurofen I remember that...

Glasgow the hosp is keeping a close eye on DH.

Anya - Kirsty is still at the ageeee and screaming stage so don't think she picked up many French words! Still, got some nice photos of the 3 of us as surprising how many people offered to take our photo which was great. Complete strangers coming up and saying "oh, c'est bon l'enfant" etc..

Kim - hope u and the girls are having a nice time in Aviemore. Have they been up at the Cairngorms and seen the snow? 

Molly - how's the bfeeding going? 

PBundle - how u missus? 

Everyone else..big hello!


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, That's such a shame about your friends,people can really let you down,it's always the ones you don't expect either. Still carrying on with the breast feeding, had a bad night last night - she screamed and cried for ages - wouldn't latch on and when she did kept falling asleep - put her to the moses basket and screaming again!! Awake every 1 - 2 hours to feed and could feed for an hour to hour and a half? Maybe a growth spurt? Is the electric pump called medula? saw a single one for £50 not sure if that any good. I have the avent manual at the moment but only ever seem to be able to express 2 - 3 ounces at a time? Not wanting to spend a fortune on one in case I'm one of these people that can never express? Is the electric pump better to get the milk out of you? Never thought I'd be asking that question!!  

Hi Linz, Thinking of you and hoping all will go great for you this week. It's good the hospital is keeping a close eye on you DH. Was reading your story about your friends - pretty bad form of them,comes a stage when you can't be doing with that carry on. They sound that they need to grow up xxx

Hi Anya, Hope you're doing well. I know it's funny with the maternity clothes - you think I won't fit into them at all - then at the end of it you're bursting out of it!! Well I was with my 10 pounder +  
I bet you are so looking forward to the next scan, do you have to go to NW for that one?

Hi Kim, Hope you had a great week with the girls and your DH xx

Hi PB, Enjoy spa break, they are so great and relaxing, hope the nausea has settled down for you xx

Hi Wubble, Sarah, Corrinann, Bev, Fyfey - hope you are all well. Sorry if forgot to mention any other ladies. Aoife sleeping so thought I'd quickly catch up as found myself sleeping!!

Take care xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - yes, its the medula swing single breast pump and normally retails about 80 pounds or so. You can get a double electric one but that's really expensive I think. Takes me about 20 minutes to get 5.5 oz (that's both sides combined). With a manual, reckon I'd still be there 2 days later! The swing has a natural suck mechanism so like a baby but the motion is constant unlike a baby who will fall asleep, pull off etc. It was difficult at the start but does get easier..honest!

Well, kirsty is officially teething. She screamed from 11.20 last night till 1.50am this morning..almost non stop! I can feel the little tooth buds on the bottom and her wee face ie red. Gave her a little Calpol and that seemed to do the trick but knackered. Going to Edinburgh today as well to get a car seat for my car from john Lewis. Back to work on Monday..only one day next week and DH watching her nibs.

Better go as she's crying again..


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone!

Just a quick up date from me.  Had scan yesterday, left ovary had one 15mm follicle.  Right ovary had one 15mm and four under 10mm.  Lining was 8.4mm.  They never gave me any indication of whether this is good or bad.  All they said is come back on monday and we'll see what that scan shows.  They also started me on cetrotide injections yesterday.  The nurse totally bruised me, my stomach looks awful with all the needle marks between injections and acupuncture lol.  As long as it works i dont mind!  Have had constant headache all week, yesterday was particularly bad.  Still feeling yuck today.  Meeting a friend later for dinner so looking forward to that, shes easy to be around so it wont be stressful to try be good company!  Got to run and get ready, got more acupuncture at 2 and im still sitting here with wet hair!

Hope you are all well, sorry for lack of personals xx


----------



## Masue

Hi everybody, feels like ages since I've been on the site - sort of get out of the way of it when life focus changes etc. Feeling realy good at the moment and loving having a bit of time off - think that it's a sure sign that this time away is for the best just now as neither of us are missing being in treatment or wishing the time by until we start again.

As for the Christmas thing - general feeling is that the weekend of the 3rd -5th would suit people best. So if everybody puts it into their diary's and confirm if they are able to come. No sure what kind of 'agenda' people were thinking of or even destination. Suppose the 3 main area's to be considered would be Dundee, Fife or Edinburgh. For me I think I would prefer to stay in Fife, probably Dunfermline area, but am pretty flexible. Ideas for things to do ... there's bowling at Halbeath, which might be quite fun (including shoots for the ladies with prescious cargo on board   ) there is also crazy golf which would be fun if it is cold and dry but probably less fun if it is wet and may be a little chilly for any wee ones. Naturally there are loads of resturants and cafes in Dunfermline as well some nice places to go for walks (Devilla). My preference would be to do some sort of activity (even if it is just a walk or something) followed by a bit of food, but as I said earlier I'm fairly easy! Think that an activity may help break the ice, particually as people have mentioned about DH's and DP's.

Anyother thoughts, suggestions and idea's would be welcomed at this point  

Hope everybody is well, will write again soon with a few more personals

Sarah xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Linz just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. 
I think things are sounding good to me. At least you have moved on to the next lot of jabs and they are seeing you again. Our donor took ages to be ready (and so did PB's). Things kept being moved back for days and then weeks. But look, we both ended up with plenty of eggs and more importantly a BFP.

All you need is a good one! 

Here is the link again for the acu guy 
http://www.appletreeclinic.com/ 
He is so nice! Fully registered and defo knows his stuff. 
Kevin McGhee
Appletree Clinic
Drumsturdy Road
By Broughty Ferry
Angus
DD5 3NY

Tel: 01382 737808

Hope you got my text with the directions OK. It's quite easy to find.
Last time he needles me and then left me in the room to sleep for over an hour wrapped in soft fleecy blankets. Hubby was sent to another room with a pile of magazines and told he could also have a nap on one of the beds...hee hee.

OMG Ali, hard to believe your back at work soon. where has time gone?

I was thinking about booking time off work and my flights soon for our December meet. Could we just confirm that we have agreed on 3rd to 5th Dec as our preferred dates? I could save so much money on the flight tickets if i book early. Dont really wanna bring the car then in case of ice or snow on the roads. Especially hrough the Highlands.

I'll be 20 weeks then! Eeeek! Should have a bit of a bump  .
Are we bringing men? Think Hughie would quite like to see Chris and Andy again. 
Thought it would be a good time for hubby and to look at some prams etc to see what model we prefer. MAybe even a private scan to determine sex of junior.

Any advice/recommodations?

Kim, how was your holiday? Did the girls have a nice birthday yesterday? I bet they were spoilt?  

How is everybody else?

Has anybody heard from Kayla or Hula?

Don't remember if I told you all but remember FiMG who used to post here ages ago? She had a healthy baby girl(Quinn). 

Eeeek I'm 12 weeks tomorrow!
xxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Sarah. 

Posts must have crossed. 
Dont mind were we meet. Will probably be staying at sis in laws in East Wemyss and would have to get bus or train to  where ever we go. Not fussed really. Food defo sounds good and wouldnt mind an activity. 

What about white water rafting in Perth? (only joking hee hee)....

I'm hereby confirming that hubby and I will be attending!  
So excited!

xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - 4th or 5th Dec best for Andy, Kirsty and myself. Not bothered what we do but could be chilly so might be better for something indoors (especially for the wee ones and pregnant mums to be). There's Deep Sea World at North Queensferry which would be fun for the kids then perhaps a bite to eat up at Halbeath...there's Dobbies garden centre for a coffee etc or restaurants for something a bit more substantial. Not sure about things in Dundee apart from Discovery. Edinburgh there's the zoo but again could be cold and its a steep hill! 

Last official day of freedom..bought a pair of work trousers as couldn't get into most of my old ones..less forgiving than jeans unfortunately along at Kirkcaldy. Oh, and the cutest red coat at TK Maxx for her nibs. It's for a 2 year old but hey, she'll grow! 

Got her car seat yesterday..not the one I wanted tho as wouldn't fit my car so had to take the Maxi Cosi Priori XP as that was the one that fitted best. Kirsty seems to like my car we she can see me driving.

Hope everyone is ok. Dinner soon so better go.


----------



## anyamac

...always wanted to see North Sea World....sounds great! What does everybody else think?

4th or 5th would probably be the best for most as it's the weekend. I'm thinking maybe 5th (the sunday) might be best for my hubby as it means he wont have to take too much time off work. We could fly out on the saturday and fly home maybe tue or so.

Been looking at properties on Isle of Lewis (online). Thank god for google street finder. It's ruled out a few potential ones.

Off to bed now. Just had my first warm bath since starting IVF. Loved it. (Can give the shower a rest now).

Night
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

Sarah - Nice to hear from you and that you are feeling good.  Activity and food sounds good with me, like ive said previously im waiting till i see how this treatment pans out for me.  So im happy to go with anything and ill work around it.  Not sure if my DH is home or on rigs then, will work that out once i get back home.

Anya - thanks for all the info, if i get as far as embryo transfer i will definitely book in with him.  Cant believe thats you 12 weeks already, how amazing!  Hows the house hunting going?

Ali - how you feeling now about the friends situation?  Did you enjoy last day of freedom?  How was first day back at work?

Kim - how did you all enjoy aviemore?  

Molly - how are you all doing?  Is the BF getting any easier?  Sorry ive not been in touch to meet up.  Both friday and today i had acupuncture booked in glasgow so i just had to come straight back for that.

PB - how you doing?  Are you keeping well?

As for me - had my second scan today.  For the first time ever i heard the word good from the nurse!!  She reckons i will get between 5 & 7 eggs.  So i have my HCG injection to take tonight and i am booked in for egg collection on wednesday, yikes!  Im trying not to get too excited but im really chuffed that thats another hurdle we're over.  Had acupuncture after and she was telling me to keep being positive because thats great results considering they werent even going to let me try again.  So definitely feeling much better today, got DH arriving tomorrow and we've booked travel inn in dundee for tomorrow night so we dont have to be up at 5am.  Trying to do all i can to keep body and mind rested!

Hope you are all well & hey to everyone else ive not mentioned xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - thats great news! Wishing you lots of luck for the collection and that they get really good embies to put back. I do think that keeping positive is half the battle..glass half full and all that.

Anya - only been  on the islands over there once - Stornoway, to visit the staff at the office there. Might need to fly up next year as office manager left so will likely need to train her replacement..though training budget cut so maybe not! 

Alarm went off at 5.50am this morning as had to feed Kirsty before I left. Got to the office by 7.40am so first one there! Had to wait for someone to arrive to let me in. Rest of team arrived about 9 so had cleared the 1365 emails by then! Got a new laptop so in theory can work from any office or from home if I need to.  Weighs a tonne though!

Andy said Kirsty was a wee angel and only one minor incident..she kicked her food bowl from  his hand so beef casserole everywhere...thank god we have a dog eh!

Got a massive smile from Kirsty and waggy tail from Kai when I got home so wasn't too bad. At home rest of week.

Gotta go as need to get DD to bed.

Hello to everyone.


----------



## anyamac

Hey Linz so happy for you. NW never get overenthusiastic about anything  so it's really good that nurse was happy. Wow 5-7 would be fab. All you need is a good one.
Cant wait for junior to get a playmate  .
All is crossed for wednesday. I love the Travelinn at the Discovery Quay. It's like home from home for us now.
Still house hunting. Fallen in love with a new build (omg it's amazing) near LAxdale. But costs a bomb.
Also seen a nice on at Aird, Point...

Still waiting for bank to call back. Girl was supposed to phone me at work today and didnt. I HATE IT  wen people say they'll call and dont....grrrrr  .

Alidoll, so exciting about ur Stornoway trip. You'll need to stay with us. Bring Kirsty and Andy if you want. If you time it right Junior might be there then. Glad you had a good day at work and Kirsty coped withot her Mummy.
I know what you mean about the dogs....lol. They are handy mopper-uppers.

Had a phonecall when i came home from work. Surgery called to say my bloods came back and show low iron. Was asked to go back to have more blood taken. Sods law i had just put my pjs on and was wrapped up on couch with my fleecy blanket watching coach trip.
Back out in to the rain and wind to travel down the road.
Nurse struggeled to get blood off me. Really hurt my right arm. Kept moving the needle about and all of a sudden i got a shooting pain all down my arm. Still sore now. Left arm didnt produce either so had to have it taken out of the back of my hand. At least they got some from there and i didnt have to be sick or faint this time. Should know wednesday or thirsday if i need iron tablets. Bit puzzled as i've been taking Pregnacare every day. They are supposed to have the daily iron allowance 

Asked surgery for midwife number as well as i still havent got a date for my 12 week scan. Called her after i got back. Still no definate answer but hoping to have it done early next week.
Here's hoping. She's been so unreliable. Another person who says they'll call and doesnt.

PB, how are you Hun? Hope all is OK.

Love to everybody else.
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Sarah, That weekend should be fine by me, not sure if my DH will be on the rigs but I hope to venture out by then!! halbeath is fine for me, good range of restaurants there. Good to hear you're doing and feeling good on yourself xxx

Hi Linz, Best of luck for Wednesday - 5-7 sounds fab, I got 3!! So all crossed for you xx No worries about not catching up - your treatment is the most important thing at the moment. Lots of            for you both xxx

Hi Ali, Glad your day went well at work. Been searching for the butterfly swing - out of stock at kiddicare and some other place, looking on ebay - all pick up from down south the second hand ones. I saw one for new for £140 or so? Not sure about getting one second hand but they are expensive new. They look great and just what I need, really need to get something this week as DH away back to the rigs tomorrow week and will be left alone!! Yikes, so need in house entertainment big time xxx Still cannot seem to find Lisa on ebay - checked under seller but nothing came up - and typed in her ID also Am probably doing it wrong x

Hi Anya, Wow 12 weeks, cannot believe how fast that's gone - am sure you have felt every minute of it!! How's the house hunting going. My DH desperate to get up to Lewis now - I'm not so keen at the moment but some day maybe. Hope the arms and hands aren't too sore xxx

Hi PB, Hope you are feeling well xxx

All ok with me, a day of feeding and changing explosive nappies!! All good though. Still very sore with the breastfeeding but doing it away - think I'm getting better at it!! I've not much news, thinking of day tripping to John Lewis in Edinburgh on wednesday - if i can get my act together!!
Hi to all the other ladies xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - I had anaemia half way through pregnancy (felt permanently knackered all the time). Was taking chocolate to give me an energy boost and am sure  that's what led to gestational diabetes! Was given iron tablets at the time but made me horribly constipated (too much info I know) so Andy cooked large slabs of meat and broccoli etc which helped. Used to hate all the blood tests, made me feel like a pin cushion so can sympathise completely! 

If i was going to stornoway, would be a flying visit I'm afraid (up on first flight, back on last) knowing my work as its only a tiny office with 2 staff members so would only be there for an hour or so. Thanks for the offer tho.

Kirsty in her bed so watching Britains Next Top Model..lets hope they dont do an oz and announce the wrong girl as winner - d'oh!


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - have pm'd you about swing (am selling Kirsty's as she too big now). Let me  know if you are interested..no pressure and dont feel you have to if youd rather get one new.

Ah, explosive nappies..just wait you start solids! The milk poos arent too bad smell wise...solid ones are BRUTAL (kim, Corin et al will back me up on that one!).


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - well done for hanging on in there with the breastfeeding. Hope you are getting a little more sleep now. Can you sleep when Aoife is sleeping? I can only sleep at night but perhaps that would change if sleep deprivation crept in    

Linz - is egg collection today? Keeping everything crossed for you honey      Thinking of you today   

Anya - glad you have a scan date for Saturday now. Exciting. It is brilliant you are through the first trimester. Don't know about you but I do feel like I am so aware of the end of each day - I have never counted the days like I am doing now in my entire life    I am 10 weeks and 2 days now (3 hours, 10 mins - only kidding but you get the picture!!) I booked a scan for next week, and then have our 12 week scan on 21 October. Like you I am nervous about coming off the meds - think I will phone Ninewells nearer the 12 week mark and see if there is any harm in keeping on them for a couple more weeks past the 12 weeks to use up the meds I have left.  I am still sick occasionally but it isn't bad and the nausea has gone really. I don't feel quite so tired during the day but still need to go to bed about 9pm each night. Enjoy the house hunting! Would you try to move before junior arrives if possible or do you not mind? I checked my tablets and the iron is 14mg which is 100% of the RDA. Perhaps your body is just not absorbing it so well in a tablet form? 

Sarah - I agree an activity is a good idea. Someone mentioned Deep Sea World - its good there. We are free 4th and 5th December at the mo. If people couldn't make the activity there is always the meal afterwards too.  

Ali - glad your first day back at work was fine. Sounds like you are easing yourself back in - what a thought going back. How are Kirsty's teeth coming along?

I enjoyed the spa trip. The restuarant food is amazing although I just couldn't eat one evening meal - we didn't eat till 8pm and for some reason I physically cannot eat after about that time - just makes me feel squeamish!  It was strange not being able to use the facilities ie. jacuzzi and steam room, and not getting the usual treatments but without a shadow of a doubt worth it! My friend was amazed to hear I am pregnant. She knows how much this means to us.  

It was a whirwind of a weekend as she has just decided to fly to vegas in 6 weeks and get married and asked me to be the bridesmaid - I had to explain I was pregnant (I had held off telling her as I wanted to say in person) and thought a lot about it as I would love to be there. But I decided that I wouldn't be comfortable doing 4 flights in 5 days especially with 2 of them being long distance flights to America. I would never forgive myself if something happened. I phoned the midwife for advice and she said there is no medical reason not to fly but I would be at an increased risk of blood clots as high altitude and long flight, to take medical notes and get good insurance, basically she said it is a personal decision. My instincts were not to go as I would just be anxious about it. I think my friend understands though. As it turns out she is 4 weeks pregnant!! We spent the Monday looking for a wedding dress and as she has such a lovely figure she got one no problem - she looked amazing. It was certainly a different weekend to what I thought it would be   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

just a quick post from me.  So i had egg collection today.  They got 6 eggs, only 3 were mature enough.  One might develop this affa to be mature enough.  One was immature and one didnt survive them stripping it down.  All in all i think thats ok news, i know theres such a long way to go yet but i must keep positive that i even got some eggs.  They also started defrosting DHs sperm and they said they didnt think there would be a problem with it, they seemed motile what they had looked at and all they need is 4 at most!  They will contact me by 10am to let me know if any have fertilised.  There was soo many what ifs.  One thing the embryologist said was that if the embryos were of good quality they only recommend putting one in.  However i can insist on 2 if i want, but high risk of having twins at my age and all the complications of having twins.  If embryos not top quality they may put two in anyway.  Would any of you insist on putting two in?  I know so much could change by tomorrow so not going to spend anytime thinking about this just now, but would appreciate everyones thoughts!

Also im in agony, was anyone else like this?  They gave me a suppository painkiller in theatre, then 2 paracetamol then tramidol.  Nothing has even touched the pain yet!  Its hard for me to sit, stand and walk.  My cousin told me, wait till you experience child birth then lol!  So guess thats put it in perspective for me, ill just have to wait it out!

Hope you are all well and that i have some positive news tomorrow for you's! xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz
Great news about your 3 (maybe 4) good ones  ....only a few hurdles to climb now.
I remember waiting for that dreaded phone call. Especially last time, as we had bad news the time before. All you want is for them to say there's 3 or 4 or 5 straight away but they always insist on getting your full name, date of birth and address lol. 

It's a hard decission going for one or two. As you can maybe all remember I was hit with it on day of transfer. I wanted 2! Was happy having twins, especially after seeing Kim's lovely girls. Was so gutted and sure it wouldnt work with one. All the way through 2ww i secretly thought we didn't have a chance with only one. BUT WE GOT THE BFP!

Suppose you must ask yourself, would you be happy with twins?  Heather had 2 put back and only one stayed. In fact a lot of girls had 2 put back and only one stayed.
I think the embryologist will probably advise you on the day about quality ect. Maybe if you have some suitable for freezing have one put back, and if not defo go for two.

Alidoll, it'll still be good to see you, even just for an hour....

Midwife eventually phoned back and i have a scan for saturday at 2. Great as hubby wont have to take time off work.

Got a chat with bank on tuesday re morgage. Not looking forward to all the upheaval (packing up) and leaving work. Love the kids and staff in the nursery. No idea though if i'll have a job here after the council take over and even if i do i cant see it being more than 11-16 hours.

PB, sounds like you had a lovely time at the spa. Shame about the wedding in America, but i'd probably have decided the same. It's such a miracle for us. We've been told for so many years we could never have kids.....still doesnt feel real some days (although the belly is starting to get a bit rounder).
When did you all start to show?

Molly sounds like you are doing great with the BF. Are you still topping Aoiffe up with formula at night? Have you introduced her to Lewis yet? Any holidays planned? Maybe we can meet up next time you're over.

Linz, I'm praying for positive news for tomorrow!         

Love to everybody else.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone!

We have 100% fertilisation rate!!!  They managed to fertilise 4 eggs, oh im soo relieved.  That was better news than i had expected.  Im trying not to get ahead of myself and know that we are a long way off yet.  But i am happy that this is a positive step for us.  I was really worried that there would be a problem with DHs sperm getting defrosted.  They want us in 9am saturday for transfer.  I just pray pray pray that everythings going to be ok.  Sorry for lack of personals, just wanted to let you's know xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - that's fantastic news! You must be dead chuffed. Are they putting one or two back? Remember, don't drink too much water before you go or your back teeth will be floating by the time they take you for the transfer! 

Kirsty got weighed today so she's a healthy 18lb 9.5 oz! No wonder my poor back screams when I lift her up! 

She's still only got the one wee tooth but jings, its Sharp..reckon breastfeeding will be stopping soon lol!

Hi everyone..better go as DH will be in soon.


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Fantastic news soooooooo delighted for you xxx Fingers xxxxxxxxxxx for you, will the transfer be sat? xx

Hi Ali, I did PM you, hope it sent xx

Hi Anya, Hope to get to Lewis in Nov or early Dec. Fingers xxx for the scan - it's a relief for you xx Still BF and only had to use 4 ozs yesterday of formula!! Hopefully she's getting enough xx

Hi PB, Glad you had a nice break - you will sleep during the day if sleep deprived!!   I'd sleep sound against a wall now xx

Better dash as madame crying - have left her whinge for a bit so best dash xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - thats brilliant all your eggs fertilised. Good luck for Saturday's transfer      

The embryologist also wanted us to transfer one embryo rather than two embryos. There is an awful lot of pressure on NHS funded clinics now to ensure their twin pregnancy rates are at, or under, a certain level.  DH's friend received IVF at NW under a year ago and no mention was made of the number of embryos transferred and they are over the moon to now have twins.  Practise has changed now as it seems every couple is urged to strongly consider transferring one. I think you do have to ask yourself if you would be comfortable with a twin pregnancy as there is always the possibility if you transfer two that both could stick. I guess you might also want to think about whether you will have any embryos you can freeze too.
We opted to transfer two as I had looked at success rates on sites and it seemed to be higher by about 10-15% when two embryos were transferred. The embryologist did tell me that if I was to fall pregnant I would have no more chance with two embryos than one embryo. I don't quite understand. As you know for us we had two transferred and were lucky to get a BFP and have one baby on board, and I am so grateful for that. Whether this would have been a different result if we had one embryo transferred I will never know.  I can still remember being desparate to jump off the table as my bladder was fit to burst   

Anya - when is your scan tomorrow? The start of the second trimester - another milestone complete - brill   

Hi to Ali, Molly, Kim, Sarah, and everyone else I have missed.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PBundle..think the transfer thing has to do with the conditions inside the women i.e. if hostile then neither embryo would stick so wouldn't matter how many they transferred as all would be rejected. Still wonder though why only one stayed with us andn not the other..maybe just wasn't strong enough. I'm just delighted that wee Kirsty decided she liked the decor enough to stay the 9 months! (might have been the indoor swimming pool at a constant temp and room service!). 

Why is it when you wait for a package to be delivered, the MOMENT you go out the van comes and pops a card through to door! Nipped along to Morrisons at Cowdenbeath to get some stuff and came back to the dreaded card. Can't collect till tomorrow and now DH will know I've been buying stuff for her nibs (cute wee polar fleece jacket but Danish company Me Too..they make really lovely and bright coloured tops and cord trousers for kids) arghhhh

Folks coming over on Sunday night to watch Kirsty on Monday and Tuesday..slightly apprehensive as my mum has a tendency to over react especially when Kirsty is eating her dinner..thinking she's choking and wanting to grab her out of the highchair when she's fine..I predict first argument by 8pm Sunday night...no good as they arrive at 6pm lol!

Kim -how was Aviemore? Did the girls have a nice time? Did mummy and daddy have a relaxing break or was it all hands on deck with them!

Anya - you must be excited about your scan. You'll see a massive difference..a real wee person with arms and legs rather than just a blob on the screen. Soo chuffed for you..still say its a boy!

Linz - good luck tomorrow. 

Molly - you'll soon get the hang of the pump. It's dead boring to do but once you get into a wee routine, you'll be fine. Im now on just one mummy feed (first thing) then express about 10pm. Rest of the day kirsty is on follow on milk. Seems to be working at the moment...will see you tomorrow.

Better go as she's just woke up..

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, It was great to meet you today and your lovely family - butterfly swing is up and going - I just love it - fills our room - now we need a new house to put everything - our house seemed big enough when it was just the two of us but it has turned into the smwllest house ever in the last 5 weeks xx

Hi to everyone else, spoke too soon - crying baby,be back on in a while xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

just a quick post from me to let you know whats happened.  We've had one grade 4, 8 cell embryo transferred yesterday.  The embryologist said that he was really surprised, he expected us to maybe have one ok quality embryo that we could transfer.  He said they managed to get 4 to fertilise and by day 2 they were all graded at 4.  By day 3 one had slowed down a little and one had gone a little bit ahead of itself.  So he recommended that we transfer one and freeze two.  He also said it took them over an hour to find 4 sperm.  So i think we have been incredibly lucky to get this far and to get good quality embryos.  He did say he recommended that we only transfer one, so i was happy to go along with that.  But then i went back to hotel to listen to zita and i started then thinking why didnt i ask them to transfer the one embryo that had slowed down aswell instead of letting that one perish.  He had said that it may be fine, that it might just be slow.  So i was kicking myself a bit but then tried to think that there must have been a reason why that didnt even come into my mind when i was there.  So i need to move on from that and thank my lucky stars to have one good quality embie on board and two in the freezer!

Im home now, thankfully.  So now the dreaded 2ww begins!  So ill have lots of questions everyday since this is my first 2ww lol.  Is there any foods i should be avoiding?  Any foods that i should be eating?  Im off work for next two weeks, should i be resting all the time?  Is it ok to go out for leisurely walks?  When does implantation happen?  Any advice would be much appreciated!  Having a chilled day on couch today, so will catch up properly with everyones news tomorrow.  DH leaving in a few hours to go offshore, so ill be home alone for whole 2ww, yikes!!

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. This is my first time posting - on any message board ever! So am a bit concerned that I'm going to get basics wrong! Will keep it short just in case. Have been a bit of a lurker for a while and have found you all so helpful and reassuring. 

Linz - sorry to sound like a psycho stalker but I was at nw for et yesterday too! So pleased to hear things went well for you. I had 2x 8 cell embryos transferred. Don't feel I was really asked whether I wanted just 1. Maybe cos I'm older? (37). 

Have been struggling to make sense of conflicting advice - nw say carry on pretty much as normal and  zita book says bedrest for 3 days. Have decided on something in between. Ie mostly sofa but ventured out for lunch today. Am surprised that sofa and tv is less appealing than it seems when I have other things to do. 

So much for keeping it short!

M x


----------



## Linz7

Hey Mathilde, 

welcome to the board!  Everyone on here is amazing, theres so much knowledge and support between all the girls.  I would have never got this far if it wasnt for them.  

I presume that you were the only couple in waiting room when myself and DH came in, i had pink hoodie on!  I overheard the nurse talking to you after ET saying they had transferred 2 to you, thats why im thinking that was you.  Did you have EC on wednesday also?  I was first one to go, i was in bed closest to nurses station, beside you i think.  Thats a shame we've only met now, always good to say hello in person to!  

After we had ET they said bye good luck, then the nurse said call us if you have heavy bleeding or to let us know result!  That was it!  We were given no after care advice.  So everything that im going to do i have learnt from Zita book or girls on here.  We had to drive up north after ET so i never got home till 9.30 last night.  Ive been on couch ever since, trying to drink 2 litres of water a day, eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice.  I have taken the next two weeks of work, mainly because if the type of job i do.  Plus i want to rest my body and feel like i have done everything possible to help.  I know im going to go mad with boredom, but i think whats two weeks out of my life.  I will probably start to do everyones heads in on here asking lots of questions.  Im not sure exactly when implantation occurs, i seem to think its within the first 5 days.  But someone here will be able to answer that.  They told us that because we were under 37 they would only transfer one unless the quality wasnt that good, then they would consider two.  I would think thats why they never gave you option.

Its soo good to have someone else at exact same stage on here.  How you feeling?  Are you still sore after EC?  Are you planning on working next few weeks?  My theory is do what you feel is best for you, some people find it better to work.  It helps take their mind of it.  Only you will know what is best for you.  Sorry im probably not much help to you seeing im in same boat just now.  But keep in touch if you feel it helps.

Lx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Hope you are resting well and have the feet up!! The brazil nuts get a bit boring - I used eat a handful - about four or five - all in a good cause - my DH is back to work tuesday so I'll be here for the two weeks also so if you want to chat just call and make sure go on here as it kept me sane for the 2ww!!    

Hi Mathilde, welcome to this site - it's very supportive and all the girls are great - IVF or other fertility treatment would be tougher without all these ladies to help you along the way and give great advice.During my 2ww I did as Linz did - try to eat as best I could and rest as much as possible within reason. I stuck to decaf drinks and did some acupuncture also. I found days 4 - 7 tough - I was tearful - fearful it wasn't working - I found the zita west cd helpful and listened to it during the day and before I went to sleep - her books are good - fingers xxx for you both.

Best head as must feed by madame xx Hi to everyone xx

Molly xx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde,

check out this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, 
thanks for advice Molly. Unfortunately eating well not going great. Have definitely been relying on chocolate etc a bit too much. Discovered raspberry and White chocolate cookies.  But they are all gone now. So I can try a bit harder! Have been eating brazil nuts though! 
It's lovely to see how it can all work out. No doubt you're being kept busy by the little one. 

Linz, poor you having such a long journey home. I know what you mean about the aftercare. Everyone was so nice but then it felt a bit weird, just leaving to get on with it. Our embryologist just said to avoid heavy lifting but other than that carry on as normal. I'm off work until Friday. Think I willspend today pretty immobile and then be a bit more active tomorrow. Still resting plenty though. I've got a bit of a drive to acupuncture. Hopefully will help implantation. I hope you're not in too much pain. I've just been a bit achy since. Nothing too bad at all. Feels a bit like it normally does before AF but trying not to read anything into that. Were you awake for ec. I chose sedation. Not sure if that affected post ec pain. I had a bit of paracetamol after but that did the job. 
My biggest concern at the mo is constipation (sorry tmi!). I've seen from board that that's a pretty common side-effect of the progesterone though. Although not helped by the cookies I'm sure!
Hope your time passes quickly. Is your otd 25th too? As that's a monday I'm tempted to test just 1 day early. Hopefully this would still be ok. 

I wasn't told/didn't ask about the grade of the embryos but as there were only 2 to put in prob best not to know. 

Still getting the hang of this so hope it's not too me me me. Hope everyone else is getting on ok. Will take me a little while to get to grips with where everyone's at. 

M x


----------



## Mathilde

Cheers for link Linz. Have had a bit of a search and also like sept/oct cycle buddies. Very active though. A bit hard to keep track.


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Linz and Mathilde

Great news that you both have your embies on board. Brilliant!

I rested a lot for the first 3 days after embryo transfer-read books and magazines on bed and lay around on the couch! I think implantation occurs within a few days after the transfer. I can check my ZW book when I get home as it was really helpful. Avoid hot baths and sunbathing (fat chance of that!) and heavy lifting. I opted for a cautious approach and didn't hoover or lift anything remotely heavy during the 2WW. NW told me I could do just about anything except water ski-ing    I also had acup on the day of transfer and about 6 days later. I avoided caffeine and took the ZW vitamin supplement, and of course the progy and cyclogest which I am still on. I think ZW said to have short walks a few days after transfer. 

I tried to remain as relaxed as possible but remember having a huge crying fit about one week after transfer. I actually went to work 4 days after transfer as I had to start a new job. Was worried at the time but figured it wouldn't change the outcome as it is mainly a desk based job. I did go straight to bed when I got home each evening though. Symptoms I can remember were on and off twinges and sore boobs but everyone is different and some ladies get no symptoms at all and still get a positive. I listened to the ZW CD which Anya kindly copied for me, and I listened to this every day without fail as I found it relaxing. I don't think I really avoided any food as such but did try to eat healthily.  I am not sure whether any of this helped really - I just tried not to do anything which I would look back on later and think "I wonder if I hadn't done that would the outcome have been any different". That said near the end of the 2WW I had a fake spray tan as I was going to my friends wedding and later panicked as I looked at the product on the website and it said it was not proven to have harmful effects but best avoided during pregnancy due to the small amount of alcohol used during the drying process ... eek   . I wanted Ross to go out for a breathalayser test from the supermarket for me but he convinced me I was being ridiculous and if there was that much alcohol you would be advised not to drive home after being at the beauticians. I calmed down about 2 hours later              
It really helped me to post here during the 2WW. Thinking of both of you


----------



## Linz7

Hey Mathilde

It is very hard to eat well when home and bored, at least its something to do to pass the time!  I read on that link that implantation should start happening between now and friday for us.  Im planning on staying house bound till wednesday and then just doing a bit of visiting and light walking.  Ive had a friend and her wee one here all morning so thats passed a good bit of the day for me.  I choose the sedation aswell but i was in agony after, they gave me pessary in theatre, then paracetamol then tramidol.  None of that even touched the pain!  I still have that feeling before AF, but im quite happy to have any sort of pain/cramps as long as its all working.  So far ive not had constipation, are you allowed to take anything for it?  I was counting my progesterones last night, i think mine works out that i take the last one on the sunday.  Are you the same?  Yes my test date is 25th also.  The embryologist (small baldish guy with glasses) talked us through everything and showed us the sheet they used to grade embryos and then showed us diagrams from a booklet of what they looked like each day.  Maybe that was just because he was surprised at how ours turned out.  Its ok to just talk about what your going through, its what is needed at this stage.  Soon you will get to grips with everyone and what they are up to!  We all go through things at different times and everyone steps in and supports each other.

Going to watch a movie now to pass the afternoon, then i just need to walk next door for dinner with the parents lol.  See what i mean about my life revolving around food, its the highlight of my day lol.  I read that other board this morning for first time, but i just read most recent page.  Will need to read back a bit to see what stage everyone is at.  If you find anything else worth a read let me know and ill do the same!  Happy chillaxing!

Lx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi pb. Good to hear from you. Hope you're still taking it nice and easy. I'm just on progy. Is cyclogest similar stuff or pills? 

Hi Linz. Did you get a good film? Your plan for r and r sounds good. I don't need to head to acu until mid afternoon tomorrow so tues should be fairly relaxing for me too. My progy will last until Sunday too. Our embryologist showed us the pics ofdifferent days but not the grading. We had 4 in total but 2 were 4 cell and they said wouldn't be able to freeze them.

As for the constipation... Really not too bad. I'm just going to try to eat better. I found a good thread where someone suggested orange juice was pretty effective.  

I've stayed in my pj's today. Seems to have helped with mindset of taking it easy. 
M x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all 

- sorry I have been RUBBISH poster but I read all the time I promise - just to say  - I went back to work in the afternoon after my ET and worked throughout the 22w untill Eleanor was born - so don't worry about doing the right thing - there is no right thing - just do whats right for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all - and I'm probably the only person here who didn't read zita west or have acupuncture and well, little agoo is sleeping at the side of me as I type this! (tho probably more to do with her granny playing all day!). 

Welcome Mat (sorry, easier to type when your on the mobile!). I sort of started the thread a while back and have been here ever since! I have a gorgeous 8 month old daughter called Kirsty thanks to the team at Ninewells. I've now met 3 of the lovely ladies here (Kim, Anya and Molly) and will hopefully meet a few more in December when we have the Ninewells Rollercoaster day out! (probably 5th Dec at Deep Sea World North Queensferry). We're now like a wee family as we've all been through so much - lows and highs so fingers crossed for you and Linz that it'll be you both this time.

Anyway, just a quickie as working tomorrow again. Only 197 emails today so not too bad! Got a meeting with my boss tomorrow tho so wish me luck! Thank god I get paid on the 15th as utterly Skint now! (Molly, you should be able to sell on the swing by the time you need to join the working again as you'll be brasic as they say!).


----------



## molly76

Hello everyone,

Hi Mathilde and Linz, Hope today didn't go too bad - one day over now, it's good to get out for some walks and fresh air as you do drive yourself nuts in the house-well I did anyway to be honest. It's hard not to though as it's so important to you xx Lots of           for you both xx

Hi PB, Hope you are feeling well? Has the sickness passed? I was laughing at the fake tan saga - I was a fake tan junkie and still did the fake tan and coloured my hair throughout!! I was careful what I ate but covered myself on the outside with chemicals!!   xx Fake tan is gone out the window for the moment xx

Hi Ali, Sister in law and her children called today - all are super impressed with swing - her youngest is 9 yrs old and was desperate to sit in it!!! I can't believe I'll have to go back to work!!! and I bet the time will pass so quickly too xx

Hi to all - DH is back to the rigs tomorrow for his two weeks, a bit nervous to be honest but am sure will be fine,it'll probably be worse for him. I've been organising folk to call. I'll be back behind the wheels on sunday - 6 weeks up so at least will be out and about then - well to do the food shopping!!


----------



## kim78

Hey girls bet you thought I had disappeared sorry....  Had our week holiday in Aviemore which was great then that ended with the girls birthday had a fab day the girls got totally spoiled, then I started back at work last week and I already feel like my house has fallen apart... Was in bed at 8 on Friday was totally drained from being at work guess it was a shock to the system working Tue, Wed Fri so sitting here thinking I now have 2 days away from my girls which sucks.......  Chris is at home for the next 2 weeks so atleast I know they are happy at home but also it is worse cause I am going to be stuck at home knowing I could be at home with my family.  Well Emily is now walking took at first steps the other day and Megan is very close behind her.  Just loving being a mum has given me so much confidence, I was quite a shy person before but now I just think being a mum is the most important thing in my life and nothing else will ever come close to it and I don't care about anything else if that makes sense, anyway I am rambling sorry...

Linz congratulations bet you thought you would never get to this stage, keeping everything crossed for you just keep yourself busy and hopefully the next 2 weeks will go in quite quickly..  

Welcome Mat you have definatley come to the right place we will keep you going...  I have 2 beautiful daughters with Ninewells help and this site is a very lucky site.  I didn't listen to Zita or have accupuncture either and I didn't rest either, well had the transfer on the Sat and went back to work on the Monday.  The Sat and Sun I did take it easy hubbie totally spoiled me...  It is a personal thing but I got on better being at work keeping myself busy you do whatever you feel happiest with.  

Molly we had the butterfly swing too the girls absolutely loved it and it just looked so pretty.  Does Aoife like the swing?  Took a while for the girls to like it but once they did it was a god send. 

Hey Alidol how you and Kirsty doing is it soon Kirsty goes to nursery?

Anya hun how you keeping, loved the pic you sent of the scan brings back lots of memories, so looking foward to meeting up in December, just hope the girls behave themselves.... Where were we planning on meeting?  Somewhere with a soft play area would be nice.. keep the girls amused...

Hope everyone else is going well, I have just read page 19 so away to catch up sorry if I have missed anything..  Hope to get back on tomorrow night off to bed need energy for work tomorrow...

Love to everyone xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Linz and Mathilde - how are you doing today? 

Kim - love the latest picture of your girls - they really are gorgeous. Glad you had a good hol. I kind of know what you mean when you say being a mum and being with your girls is all that matters. I was just saying to DH yesterday that this little baby is so very important and precious to us and I am soooooo pleased that we will reach the 12 weeks stage next Monday.  This is all I can think about at the moment.  I have a scan booked for tomorrow night and hope our little bundle is developing well. Our NHS scan is next week. I am so looking forward to telling my good friend and our nana the news this weekend. 

Molly - I laughed at your fake tan junkie comment. The sickness has more or less passed although I still have the odd moment. Did I tell you all that one morning when I was being sick the dog disappeared and when I went to find him he had also been sick. He is a sensitive wee soul and I am convinced he knows there are big changes afoot    My key symptom at the moment is tiredness. Come 7pm I am totally exhausted but I am working fulltime and commuting to the city each day so I guess that takes its toll a little too. I swear I have never spent so many evenings in bed. I think the tiredness goes away for the 2nd trimester though?

Ali - good luck with the meeting with the big boss!!

Hi to everyone else - Sarah, Wubble, Anya, Corrinann and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## Linz7

I dont know what happened to my post lol.

Molly - thanks for offer of chat, might just do that!  You'll have to show us a picture of this swing, sound amazing.  Thats great your getting back to driving this week, although very hard to believe thats been 6 weeks!!!  

PB - i am only on cricone gel in the mornings and my last one is the day before im due to do test.  Then i have nothing to take!  How come you are on both still?  How long do you take them for?  I was laughing at your fake tan story lol.

Mathilde - how you feeling today?  Did you sleep well?  Ive started dreaming all night now last few nights, does my head in!  Yesterdays movies were 17 again (im a big kid lol) and its complicated.  They were both quite funny.  I think i read in zita to only do things that made you laugh and feel good.  So im sticking to rom coms and anything light hearted!  Was good to have a good giggle yesterday though, definitely makes you feel better.  Hope you enjoy acupuncture today, there are no acupuncturists where i live so i just have to go without.

Corrin - nice to hear from you and thanks.

Ali - hope the meeting with boss goes well today, only 3 more sleeps till payday for you woohoo!  

Kim - loving the picture of the girls, that really made me smile today!  Thats great they are well on there way to running around the house, that will keep you fit chasing them lol.  Your totally right, i never thought i would get to this stage.  I have to remind myself that i have an embryo inside me, its crazy to think it!  Im really trying hard not to think past a day at a time.  I never read anything about what happens after 2ww, i wont even read the chapter in zita about doing the test and the outcome.  Thats why now i have all these questions about the 2ww, because i wouldnt read them before it happened to me.

Anya - you were the main feature in my dreams last night lol.  I had you all around the island looking at houses, we went somewhere for coffee in between lol.  Its crazy how your mind does overtime!  I just got your PM this morning, you should see how beautiful it is out here this week.  The weather has been soo lovely, infact ill take a pic and send it to you!  Hope all goes well for you today xx

Well i survived another day, and thankfully it was a good day.  Had a nice morning with friends, watched a few movies, dinner with mum and bed early.  Going to venture out to the shops today i think, i have zero fruit or much other food in so really need to pick up a few essentials!  By time i have shower, wash hair and head out that should be another good bit of my day past.

Whats everyone else up to? xx


----------



## Mathilde

Good morning all! I know, it's after 1, but I have had lovely long lie today so only just finished my breakfast!!!
Thanks to everyone for being so welcoming.  As it's my first online forum experience I am ridiculously excited when I see new posts.  Have been using my phone to check but it seems to annihilate the battery and also seems harder to keep track of everything so have borrowed dh's laptop for this.

Corrinann and Alidoll, thanks for your reassuring words - so easy to get paranoid about everything and worry that everything is wrong. Hope meeting went well today Alidoll.

Hi Molly- good luck for the next 2 weeks.  Sounds tough dh being away, but I'm guessing you've had a fair bit of practice?  You sound like you're nice and organised so hoping the next 2 weeks fly.

Kim, I think that makes loads of sense that being a mum is giving you more confidence.  I guess it really helps get priorites straight.  All the best for settling back at work.  I know it's tough for any mum and I expect the circumstances we're all in really add to that. I remember a friend saying a colleague asked how she was coping on the first day and she just burst into tears so bound to feel weird for a while I expect.

PB - loved the story about your dog.  Hope you're not too exhausted.  I think it does get better! and commuting is always exhausting. I'm curious aboout the meds too - I'm on same as Linz.

Linz - will do second post as can't seem to read what Im typing!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello
Lovely day here - just been for a short lunchtime walk (after stuffing myself with chicken and chips - it looked so appealing but now my tummy is telling me its not so sure   ). The grounds at my work are lovely and the trees are amazing just now with the autumn colours.

Mathilde/Linz - my meds would have been different to yours as I have had a premature menopause and need to be on the oestrogen and progesterone for longer. As I understand it the placenta takes over at 12 weeks and produces the oestrogen and progesterone directly so I have to come off the drugs at that stage. I am on progy (oestrogen) and cyclogest (progesterone) twice a day at the mo - its funny how taking them becomes second nature. My priority on getting to work is my 9am fix. I remember at NW they told me I have to take the cyclogest twelve hours apart and I am a bit more relaxed about it now but try not to be anymore than half an hour off the 9am and 9pm slots!  Try not to worry - I was always comparing myself to what other people had been given/did etc but NW will have worked out what is right for you x x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz. Hope you're doing ok.

Sleep is not too bad but I am up to the toilet in the night - not sure if that's side effect or because trying to drink more.  I'm also having weird dreams.  Nothing I can really remember but all the fertility stuff muddled up with strictly come dancing I think.  I'm also watching dancing with the stars and it takes 2 so I obviously have lots of this on my mind - I think there was some scoring involved in the dream (scary thought).

I watched moulin rouge and a film called love and sex that I think I got free with a magazine ages ago.  Is pretty good though - although had a sad part.  Quite enjoyed staying in pj's yesterday.  I had got a new dressing gown last weekend as thought I would need it at nw but hadn't worn it, so it got a good christening yesterday.

Today is flying by - no surprise given what time I got up.  I'll head out about 3 I think.  Think I might do a bit of shopping while I'm out.  I'm also craving a nice coffee from costa - hope that will be ok if I stick to decaff . Am thinking it will be good for me to be a bit more active today.  I've got a GP appt in the morning.  am hoping she'll be happy to sign me off until Thurs - if not I'll take a week's self-certified sick leave and 2 days annual leave.  My boss was happy for it to be sick leave but I see from other posts that folk have had mixed experiences.

PB - just read your post. Thanks heaps for info and reassuring words.  your chicken and chips has got me thinking about lunch now!


I'm feeling in a pretty good mood today, had the odd wobble yesterday - head full of what ifs! but a little bit of retail therapy might help! Hope you're all having a good day.

M x


----------



## molly76

Hi Kim, Glad the girls had a good birthday - they are just so lovely. Aoife has taken to the swing well - she's asleep at the moment in it,swinging away quite the thing!! Hope work is not too bad and at least your hubby is at home at the moment. I've still to put a picture up xx

Hi Linz, Hope your day went well - trip to the shops always good - anywhere food is involved!! My DH got away this morning - had a few tears but all good now. Then the health visitor showed up to do a post natal depression check list thing!! I had to be careful how to tick the sheet - wasn't taken away yet though, the first few days will be tough but have folk popping around so it's fine. I know the dreams are strange all right - I had some beauties xx

Hi Mathilde, Hope all is well and you're feeling ok xx

Hi PB, It's amazing how animals especially dogs pick up on things isn't it. I was very tired initially also - then the second trimester full of beans, it's a good 3 months inbetween xx

Well miss aoife was weighed today - 11lbs 11ozs so must be doing something right!! That's all my news here - bit drizzly here not such a good day - well over and out for now. 
Hi Ali, Anya,Sarah,Wubble and all the gang xx


----------



## Linz7

PB - loved your story about the dog, thats hilarious!  Hope your tummy has settled after your chicken and chips.

Mathilde - good afternoon lol.  Thats great you had long lie, im up at 8 everyday doing the gel and somehow seem to be in the habit of getting up then!  Which is very weird as usually im scrapping myself out of bed.  Have really tried to get myself into a routine of asleep by 11 and up at 8.  If i turn night into day ill really struggle going back to work, which is what i normally do when off work lol.  I usually type my posts in a new email or word document then copy and paste it into the reply, it used to be really bad for jumping and impossible to read, i had zero patience with it!  Todays movie was Ferris Buellers day off, somehow i have never seen it.  It was quite funny, although did not grab my attention to much and my mind kept wondering!  I felt quite nauseated about 5pm, went to mums for good old mince and tatties and i couldnt face it.  My friend had mentioned cheesy pasta to me this affa so that was what i wanted to eat, the mince was turning my stomach more.  I dont know if feeling sick means anything, maybe its just me for some reason.  How did acupuncture go and your decaff costa coffee?

Molly - goodness that must have been emotional for you today with DH leaving, just aswell health visitor didnt turn up to soon after his departure.  Give yourself a couple of days to get into your own wee routine and im sure you'll be fine.  Now dont be forgetting where i live, using the term shopping here means going to the coop to see what the latest deals are lol.  Thats great Aoife is gaining weight, cant wait to see a picture.

Im tired now, so gonna chill and watch some more tv!  Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks! 

Jings, go away for half a day and have a bookworth to catch up with! 

Meeting with boss went ok..been told I defo have a job even after the governments big scary review thing on public sector staffing..thank god! Bad news is i'll be snowed under with even more work..swings and roundabout as they say.

Kim - glad you had a fab holiday. Fantastic news re: the girls walking..will keep you fit running after them both lol! The suggestion for December was Deep Sea World at North Queensferry as would keep the wee ones occupied looking at the pretty fishes and indoors. There's also the play planet at Dalgety Bay which has a soft play area and a cafe and is FREE to get in..its opposite the Asda store if that would be better?

Molly - you'll do fine doll with DH away. Try and get out for a wee walk if its nice. Fresh air will help both of you.

Linz / Mat - another day down...I went back to work a few days after transfer. Would have gone stir crazy otherwise! Our wee dog knew I was pregnant before we did as when we tested he was sitting outside the door and wagged his tail like mad..almost like "oh, so you know eh!" He was a real sweetheart .

Anya - how you doing? 

Corin - don't worry about not posting regularly, once I return to work properly I'll probably find it harder to post but will try and say hello when I can.

PBundle - glad the sickness has settled down..just wait till the kicking starts! And as for the constant trips to the loo...lol!

Better go as will need to check in on her nibs. Daddy is at football so will no doubt wake her when he gets home..well, he can get her back to sleep!

Hello to anyone I've missed...


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, hope you're wel.

I'm up at a more respectable time today.
Alidoll - glad meeting went well.  Bit of a scary time to be in the public sector. I am too, but like you think I'll stay in a job but with more work to do.  Still, I know others are in much worse positions.

Linz- how are you doing? not a great day for me so far.  I started off by dropping a jar of marmite which smashed - marmite and broken glass not a good combination! Then went off to GP - surprised myself by bursting into tears.  Didn't think I was doing badly, but I think just having to explain to someone new started me off.  Was also asking me if I thought we'd try again if necessary.  Had a medical student asking same question just before ec - not particularly hekpful! She signed me off the rest of the week, which means that I'll feel ok about going in on friday but not staying the whole day.  I think I'll be ok once I'm back at work - just not looking forward to any awkward questions. I'm going to watch yes man on dvd so hopefully it'll be a good laugh.  Hope you're doing ok.
M x


----------



## Linz7

Morning all!


How is everyone today?  Its a bit duller here today, but at least dry for venturing out!


Mathilde - sorry to hear today hasnt been good so far.  Now your home just curl up on couch and watch dvd, hopefully it will be good enough to distract you and give you a good giggle.  I think sometimes people in medical profession can forget that this is your life they are talking about.  So a remark like that is so off the cuff for them, they have no idea the emotions behind how your feeling.  Pretty hard core asking you just before ec, maybe medical students dont get taught about positivity!!  On the plus side you've been signed off work, yay!  See how you get on going back on friday, but if your struggling just go back to doctor and tell her you want signed off longer.  Do whats best for you.  Ive been ok today so far, caught up with a few more tv programmes this morning.  Did a little bit of online shopping.  Going to visit a friend this afternoon, but i believe she has a house full of 10 years so it may not be that relaxing lol.  But its a change of scenery and im sure it will take my mind of things!  Everyday is a step closer.  Enjoy your day relaxing.


Love to everyone xx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks - its Kirsty's big day today..her taster session at nursery this afternoon. Really hoping she likes it as she'll be there on Monday all day...

Thankfully she had a good nights sleep - 12 hours which is the longest she's ever had..my mum must have knackered her out yesterday! 

Linz / Mat - the scariest time for me on the 2ww was stopping the crinone gel stuff. You knew you were flying solo at that point and that if it hadn't worked, AF would start soon. Try not to analyse ever twinge. It's really hard I know but doing things will pass the time (retail therapy always works lol!).

Gotta go, postie at the door...


----------



## Alidoll

Morning!

Lying in bed attempting to sleep but have daughter kicking the living daylight out of my left arm wo guess mummy won't be getting a long lie in then...

Kirsty had a fabulous time at nursery and seemed to really enjoy it. There were 3 wee ones painting when we went in so they pulled up a bumbo seat for her (I quickly took off her NEW wee jacket!) And added a waterproof top then have her a bit of paper and the bright yellow and brown paint. There was a wee boy eating it at this point! Kirsty hadn't done "messy play" before so wasn't 100% sure what to do (waved the paper about a bit!).

Went to the staff rm to fill in the paperwork wo watched her on the cctv. She was sitting with one of the girls at this point playing with sand. 

Went into Dunfermline for an hour so she could get settled so when we got back she was playing with a pine cone. They said she'd cried a wee bit but as soon as they lifted a toy she was fine. She also ate all the dinner they had made (chicken casserole). Andy will drop her off on Monday morning with me picking her up in the evening about 5pm.

Hope everyone is ok as gotta go..she's getting restless!


----------



## Mathilde

Hello all, hope you're having a good day.

Alidoll - what a milestone! sounds like a good start to nursery - I guess messy play clothes are in! Hope it means you get some "me time" (even if it is at work!)

Hi Molly, hope you're well and not missing dh too much.

PB - I love the autumn colours too.  With my mammoth tv watching at the moment I keep seeing a trailer for the american office with steve carrell saying he likes autumn as it's the most "contemplative" season.  Supposed to be uber cheesy but I quite like the sound of that!

Linz, hope you're well and had a fun time yesterday.  

A much better day for me today.  Went out shopping this morning - no great splurges but I really enjoyed being out and about on a weekday.  Have checked my work email so no big surprises when I get back.  Am not loving getting up in the night to pee!  You mums and mums-to-be will be thinking - get used to broken sleep!

M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - great little Kirsty enjoyed her first time at the nursery. My little niece used to go to Bumble Beez in Dunfermline and loved it. Her mum used to tell me she put her there in her old clothes though as she always got in a real mess - a sure sign of a good day's fun   

Mathilde - shopping always helps! Any weekend plans for you?

Linz - how are you doing today?

We had a private scan last night - yes another one!    Baby yesterday was 11 weeks and 2 days and measures 11 weeks and 5 days. At first he/she was asleep but then twirled round, and waved a tiny hand, looked quite chilled out with the little ankles crossed over. To be honest the sonographer was pointing out baby bits and bobs but the screen was across the room and I didn't have my glasses so I am not convinced I could really see what she was pointing out. Just delighted to see the baby looked well and is developing.  I get so worried. She told me when she was having her babies she used to scan herself quite a lot! I would be in there every other week given half a chance. Anyway it was truly brilliant to see the baby waving and the little heart beating away. It amazes me how quickly a baby develops in the first few months. I am looking forward now to the NHS scan next Thursday (and I will remember my glasses just in case! 

Molly/Kim/Ali etc - When did you 'relax' into the pregnancy and not worry so much - maybe once you got into the second trimester?


----------



## Alidoll

PBundle - sorry doll, i don't think you ever really relax! When did I feel that things were safe I.e. to tell people..then that was after 12 weeks. A few people knew before then but that's when we officially said to everyone that I was going to be a mum.

Ah, retail therapy! Always time for that...


----------



## Linz7

Ali - thats great that Kirsty got on well yesterday, that will be a relief for you.

Molly - how you getting on?

Mathilde - glad to hear you've had a better day today.  I had nice afternoon yesterday catching up with a friend, chilled out last night and watched ghosts of girlfriends past, it was a silly rom com but funny enough.  I slept great till 5.30 this morning, then struggled to get back to sleep and started all the dreaming again.  So got up before 8 as usual and took up residence on couch for a couple of hours.  Had a friend and her wee one here for lunch, so they've just left.  Got another friend coming round for dinner tonight so that will pass another day.  The friend from this affa is about 17 weeks pregnant and the one this evening has had 3 failed ivf attempts.  Shes been great to me throughout this whole process, its just so hard to have watched her go through this with no success.  I used to think i could imagine how she felt throughout the whole process but boy was i wrong, i dont think you can truly understand this unless you have to go through it.

PB - that is such amazing news, how exciting to see the wee one!  And great to know that everything was ok.  I do general ultrasound myself, so if i am successful i think i would struggle not to be having a wee peak every week!  Ill just lock the door, who would know lol.  I just pray ill have that opportunity.

Kim, Sarah, Wubble, Corrin, Anya - how are you all doing?

Hey to anyone ive missed.


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, That's great Kirsty is enjoying her nursery, gosh that time has flown by so fast,hope your work is going ok and you're not too busy for your three days xx

Hi Linz, Hope you are doing ok, you seem to be keeping busy which is good xx shopping,eating and watching dvd's are always good xx

Hi PB, Glad scan went well for you, it's lovely seeing the ultrasounds and so reassuring. I don't think I relaxed at all - but I'm that kind of person, feel a lot more relaxed now once she's out!! Only for the girls on here I would have driven myself demented!! I never thought about private scans - probably more reassuring to have some xx Not long now until your 12 week scan xx

Hi Mathilde, Hope you're doing ok and chilling xx

Hi Anya, Kim, Wubble, Sarah, Bev,Fyfey and Corrinann - hope you're all well.

Well am surviving so far without hubby dearest - am missing him - the company - although have had a lot of friends come to visit so far this week and went out for walks,although I still feel weak after the walk!! My six weeks are on sunday so hopefully will get out for a drive then. Aoife is fine - not great for sleeping during the day but does sleep for 5-6 hours during the night which is good. That's her awake again and looking for food so better go. Hi to anyone I missed too xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali/Molly - I have a feeling I won't relax either until this little baby is out safe and well    But I certainly feel happier having seen the baby developing well and am so looking forward to telling my friends this weekend. I was shopping at lunchtime and my eyes were drawn to all the oh so cute baby stuff and I will be delighted when the time comes for baby shopping!  I am a sucker for free gifts at the make up counter - only wanted some cleanser and ended up spending £45 but come away clutching the free goodie bag for having made 2 purchases   

Hey Molly - sounds like you are coping well and its great your pals are keeping you company whilst hubbie is away. 

Linz/Mathilde - one week down!! Have a good weekend all. I am spending tomorrow with my friend whom I have known since primary 1 and on the Sunday seeing a friend I met only about 2 years ago who has not long adopted a 6 month old she is besotted with.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - just a quickie. The flash sale website Brandalley has a 4 day sale of maternity underwear on at the moment with up to 60% off labels like Hot Milk. It's by invite only and ends in 3 days 15 hours so you'd need to be quick..I'm a member so pm me with your email address and I'll send you an invite. I've bought a few things from the site and they are ok (unlike Secretsales which are terrible!). Delivery usually about 15 days after close of sale and they send an email when its been dispatched. Sell designer stuff for a fraction of the price (and no, im not affiliated with them in any way!).

Gotta go as heading in for a shower..


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

just checking in to say things still going to plan.

Hurray, the first week over! Woke in quite a lot of pain on Thurs night but have read v reassuring thread made up only of storied of folks with AF seeming pains that went on to have BFPs.

If you're interested...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

Had dream last night that AF had started - v relieved to discover wasn't true.
First day back at work went ok - as if was never away... It was nice to know it was just one day to the weekend.

PB - so lovely to hear about your scan.
Hi to everyone else, especially Linz.

M x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

Mathilde - im glad you found a reassuring thread, you must have got a fright.  Im going to read it after this.  I had a bit of a freak out on thursday night, i was looking at the days until test day and discovered that my AF would be due on thursday next week.  That and another few things in my head just made me freak out, thats why i really try not to think of more than a day ahead cos i freak!  Had a friend come round on friday with her twin boys and 3 year old boy who were all through ivf, so she was a really calming influence and good to talk to.  Went out all day today did a bit of family visiting, came home feeling like i had done to much though.  Which is stupid i guess, it was just visiting.  Feeling a bit flat now, glad this first week is over but im much more afraid of the following week.  Hope your feeling good and got lots of pma.

Hey to everyone else, hope your having good weekend so far.  Thank goodness for xfactor, love it!  Storm was on front of our local paper this week, his sister is married in harris lol.

xx


----------



## Linz7

TMI alert!!  So having another freak out just now!!  Went to the toilet this morning and a big clump of the crinone gel came out, is this normal??!


----------



## Mathilde

sounds pretty normal to me!  I've had experience of this too - I imagine it's quite an imperfect application method.  It also says that there's more in the tube than you need so I don't think it's like taking a pill where you're always going to get exactly the same each time (or maybe not, I suppose that depends on your digestion!).

Think this is going to be a tougher week.  I keep lifting things and then thinking - was that ok? Nothing hugely heavy, but just things like washing, rubbish etc.

Hope you've got nice distracting things to do today.  We're heading into Edinburgh.


----------



## Alidoll

Mat / Linz - yes, that gel does get everywhere so don't worry too much. It can also be pink tinged (I had that and am convinced it was one of those fabled implantation bleeds!). Second week always more scary but try and keep positive. We're all here for you and keeping our fingers crossed.

Yeah - got paid on the 15th so went a bit mad in Edinburgh yesterday! Bought a few things for her nibs and some ordinary t-shirts for me to wear under cardies at my work. Also bid on a jacket on ebay, won but now the seller being a pain as saying they won't send unless I pay full shipping costs (they listed with free shipping but say that was the buy it now offer but no where in listing does it say that!). Not a happy bunny so have said I'll pay up to 2kg next day delivery but if any more, she will need to pay as it was her mistake. Think she wanted a lot more for it than the reserve and wants to cancel so she can relist at higher price. She'll get a negative if she tries that one! 

Apart from that, just getting Kirsty ready for her first real day at nursery tomorrow. DH will drop her off first thing and I'll collect her in the afternoon. Really hope she settles ok and enjoys it as feeling mega guilty about leaving her but can't afford not to go back to work (both financially and careerwise). 

How's everyone else? Any plans for Halloween? Anyone going to q party? Have ordered Kirsty a little purple monster costume online so hope it arrives soon. Gotta get those photos and all that!

Dog freaked last night as some moron let off a firework at 11pm. He hates fireworks so really annoyed as its ages to bonfire night and that's them started already. Arghhhh!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - have started a new thread about the Christmas Day out so if your interested can you add your name and whether DH / DP will be joining you (and any wee ones). I've added a new suggestion for the Sunday - the Tinsel Walk at Craigleith Park on Sunday 5th and the Santa Toddle for the little ones (£5 to enter but they get a little medal, certificate and goodie bag when they meet Santa at the end).


----------



## kim78

Hey girlies how you all doing, we are all fine, Emily now walking more than she crawls while Megan has gone back a step and refuses to even stand now.. She does have the cold so maybe she just feels happier on the floor not going to push her she will get back on her feet shen she is ready.

Hey Mat/Linz yes like the other girls say that gel always made its way back out at some point!!!  Oh I remember those days made you feel really wet and yucky sorry TMI!!!  I used to think I was bleeding too just get nipping to the toilet to check, and Alidol is right it can be pinkish in colour just to add to your panic!!!!  Well ladies you have made it thro your first week not long to go now keep positive its not over till its over so keep taking to your little ones got everything crossed for you. 

Oh Alidoll how you feeling about Kirsty spending her first proper time at nursery?  It will make you feel so much better knowing she is settled and happy.  The girls love it now and we always get good reports although Megan still crys when we drop her off Emily is not bothered...

We have bought the girls the spider costumes from M&S they are so cute, they have a wee party at nursery on the 29th and I might organise something for our antental group, we didn't dress them up last year they were too young so looking forward to getting lots of pics this year. 

Hey Anya how you doing does it feel anymore real yet?  It is such a weird feeling the first I would say 12 or so weeks when there is no sign there is a little baby growing but when you bump really starts getting big and you can feel your little one you start to believe it more. 

Hey PB I am sorry but you are right you won't relax till you are holding your little one but it doesn't stop there, a whole new lot of worry will wash over you, but it is so worth it.  I just can't believe the girls are one and walking it is scary how quick the time goes hard to believe just over a year ago I had my huge bump I still miss it sometimes..

Hope everyone else is well, I am off to make a meal for the girls before they wake.  It is a lovely sunny day here, hopefully get out a walk after lunch.  Lots of love xx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - how was your day in edinburgh?  Your right i fear this week will be alot tougher.  Are you working all this week?  Hows your head doing so far?

Ali - i didnt have a clue what was going on yesterday with that gel, it was white and peach.  I thought i was going a bit crazy lol.  Are you any further forward with ebay?  I hope Kirsty is having a fab day and will be all smiles when you pick her up.

Kim - i guess i thought the gel got absorbed, i didnt realise that it would be coming back out like a lump of silicone lol.  It was certainly a relief to hear that was normal, your right though about the feeling of being wet and going to toilet to check.  You analyse everything, its crazy!  Cant wait to see the girls in their spider costumes!  Hope its still sunny with you, its blowing a gale here with hailstones, but its sunny too!  Freak weather we have up here lol.

Anya - how you doing?  Hows the house hunting going?

PB - How you doing?  Not long till you next scan, you must be soo excited.

Im trying to keep myself busy this week, today spent two hours doing ironing.  At least thats that chore done.  Got lots of photos to put in albums this week aswell.  Got friends for dinner tomorrow night so will try find something new to make them, im not a good cook but i like to attempt new things.  So far thats all my plans.  Not looking forward to this week, am soo terrifed.  I really try to stop myself thinking past today.  Well at least the countdown is on and one week today we will know whats happening!

Hey to everyone ive missed, hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Crikey! I've spent the last hour reading up on what's been happening.
Welcome to Mathilde. All is crossed for both you and Linz         for a BFP! You've both made it to the second week (yeah). I also had Af type pains and twinges alsong with sore boobs and started feeling really really tired in to week two. I literally had to go to bed straight after work for one or two hours nap.

Still cant believe we had a BFP.

Meeting with bank went very well. They advised us to sell our house privately (anybody got any advice on this?) and put the money towards a deposit on our dream house. Seen a house i absolutely love, but knowing our luck it'll have sold before ours does.

Phoned a company in Skye today about coming to do Homereport and valuation for us. Eeeeek they quoted £430 +VAT. Homereport is valid for 12 weeks. After that it'll "only" cost £80 +VAT!!!! Crikey that hurts.

Went to Oban last wednesday/thursday to meet up with my wee brother and his friend who were over from Germany. Had to do the "can somebody help me with my bag cause i'm pregnant" thing before i came off the ferry   . Was strange telling strangers about me being pregnant.
A friendly sailor carried it down for me.

Had a fab time but was glad when i got home thurs night.

Stopped my hormones thurs morning. By friday night i had a thumping head ache and my tummy felt odd. As if something was moving about inside me (probably trapped wind). Earlier that day i had to dash in to semichem to buy Gaviscon as i hap realy bad heartburn. Was swigging from bottle on way out...
Headache developed to full blown migrane all day saturday and sunday. Felt sick too. Must have been withdrawel pains.

Was still headachey this morning so phoned in sick and went back to sleep. Feeling much much better now. Hope that's me over the worst. Keep checking my knickers and overanalyze every twinge...so far all clear(fingers crossed).

Alidoll I think u have my email. Maybe u could mail me the link to that underwear sale.
I'll check out the thread in a moment.

Kim cant wait to see the girls in Dec. So happy they are on their feet. Hope Megan feels better soon.
How's work?

Just found out a girl from across the road is 10 weeks pregnant (IVF Glasgow). Wow that's 4th IVF baby in our square.

xxxx


----------



## kim78

Hey Linz yeah the second week is definately harder especially when you stop the gel you are just waiting for your period to start, I had absolutely no symptoms at all no pain to say AF was coming, no sore boobies no sickness was really confusing, the best thing is to keep yourself as busy as possible or time will stop! I used to love cooking for friends coming round but now I can't be bothered!!  We do the same thing every time, go to asda and buy their ready made pizzas they are fantastic and go down a treat..  Hope you enjoy your meeting your friends remember we are all here for you. 

Anya I can't believe there have been so many IVF's around you whats the chances of that.  Do you get on with them?  Be nice having people around you going thro the same thing.  What do they mean sell your house privately?  Not go thro a solicitor? Use a local paper to advertise?  Oh I hope you manage to get it sold quickly and don't get stressed!!  Remember you are welcome to stay here anytime.  Will have to wait till closer to December to see whether we can make the meeting Chris's rota not so regular at the mo.  Hope you are feeling better did the hospital say that could be a side affect of you stopping the hormones?  

Well away to get a cuppie then get to bed so I am nice and fresh for work!!! XX


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - have emailed the invite to you and Molly but you'd need to be quick as the maternity underwear sale ends in 1 day 5 hours or so. They occasionally have children's clothes [Akr Kids at the moment] but have had baby Diesel in the past!]. They also have adult stuff like See by Chloe, Storm, Lipsy etc Rayban shades later this week and men's underwear by Pringle for the gents in your life!!

Well, been a mixed day for me. Kirsty went to nursery and had a fabulous time! No tears, ate all her lunch and dinner. Played nicely with the other tots [one wee boy even waved her goodbye so think she's already got a boyfriend...though Andy said if he tried anything he'd be having stern words!!]. Sooo glad she's OK and seems to have taken it all in her stride.

On the Ebay front - seller being a nightmare. Basically refused to send the item (a jacket I had bid, won and paid for straight away) unless I agreed to pay any shipping costs she decided to implement [I had said I would pay up to £8.65 for next day delivery which was £500 insurance plus up to 2kg in weight]. Obviously didn't want to sell the jacket at that price so refunded and claimed that Ebay had refunded her selling fee for her "honest mistake". Contacted Ebay and explained the situation so the guy I spoke to said he'd reported her to another department who would investigate [but that I wouldn't hear the outcome of any investigation]. It's the first time I've ever left a negative for a seller but she totally deserved it for being dishonest and failing to comply with a contractual agreement under ebay rules. She's now got a feedback percentage of 66.7% so will find it hard to buy or sell anything in the future. Hopefully Ebay will also ban her. It was her mistake yet she expected me to jump through hoops to get the item - no chance!!

Kim - the girls will look dead cute in their spider outfits! I've ordered a purple monster outfit from a seller on Ebay (with no problems so far!!) so should arrive this week. It's one of those all in ones with mittens and has horns and a long tail. I had seen a Tom Arma outfit of a skunk that looked really sweet but was outbid on that one [it went for over £30 which for one day is a bit much to pay!].

Linz / Mat - not long now...another day passed. When do you both test? I cheated and tested one day early as official day was a Monday and couldn't face the thought of DH heading into work and me crying buckets at home on my own. Thankfully it was positive so the official test was just a confirmation and we both went into work that day with massive smiles on our faces!

Gotta go as DH bought a ticket for Robert Plant and has gone to the concert in Eidnburgh so just me, Kirsty and the dog in the house and need to get stuff ready for work tomorrow. Have a meeting at 11am...oh joy!?!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. 
Linz, feel pretty flat this week. Not loving being at work. It does give me a lot of time when I'm not thking about the ivf thing at all but then I remember and feel convinced it didn't work because I don't feel different. Conversely quite often at night I feel quite crampy but put that down to the meds. Keep thinking about things I'll do when I get a bfn. Eg hot bath, drink cocktails. But I know I should be thinking positive! Hope you're gettin on ok without dh. When is he back? I watched he's not that into you on DVD yesterday and really liked it if you're after another chick flick to pass the time.  

Ali. Sorry to hear about eBay hassles. I've only ever bought about 2 things. Nothing over about a tenner I think and was stressed about the transactions. So not at risk of developing huge eBay habit yet! Otd is Monday so I'm not sure what to do. Am tempted to test Sunday for the same reasons as you. Will be 15 days postH et so hopefully would be accurate result.

Kim. Like your style with the pizzas. Was totally tempted to get one tonight as dh out but got Thai curry instead. Also White choc and lemon cookies. NB NOT as nice as White choc and raspberry! 

Anya. I don't have any experience of selling privately but definitely sound a good idea to keep HD of the cash rather thangive a huge wodge to estate agents. Fingers crossed for you!Hope you're feeling better. Feeling crap is still crap even if for good reasons!

Giving up now as too frustrating doing this on phone. 
Hi to everyone and thanksheaps for all the support. 
M x


----------



## Linz7

Anya - good to hear from you.  That did not sound fun coming off hormones, glad to hear your feeling much better now and that all is ok.  Ive no idea about selling privately sorry.  Wheres the house that you love?  Is there anyone in SY that would be able to do the home report cheaper than company in Skye?  How surreal is that having 4 people in one square going through IVF, do you know them to talk to?

Kim - thanks, my friends **** me off for having a big range cooker and never cooking on it lol.  So i like to surprise them now and again by attempting to make something, Asda pizza would definitely taste better than my cooking lol.  I had sore boobs from when i started the gel until saturday, now nothing.  Im trying not to think whether thats a good sign or not.

Ali - OTD is 25th, only 6 more sleeps!  Im not tempted to test early, ive read to many stories of how it effects you testing early.  One of my own friends had 6 days of positive tests then on OTD it was negative.  Im not working on the monday so if i need to i can lock myself in house crying, plus DH comes home on 25th.  But i cant wait for him to come home at 7pm, we will have to do it over the phone together.  Hope your meeting goes well today.

Mathilde - sorry to hear your feeling flat this week.  My acupuncturist said to me remember its normal to feel twinges etc and its also normal not to feel anything.  Everybody is different so dont expect anything, just go with it.  So im trying hard not to over analyse everything, like i said to Kim my boobs were really sore for about 10 days, and now nothing.  My stomach was more sore last week, probably getting over EC and now its all gone.  We really are on the countdown now, everyday is a step closer.  As hard as it is when negative thoughts pop into your mind quickly try and shut them out, think of anything else you can that takes your mind away from it.  Ive watched that film recently aswell, it was very funny.  I watched nothing to lose this morning, thats a funny one too.  I think im going to run out of funny movies at this rate!

Molly - how you getting on with DH being away?

I spent most of last night dreaming about doing the hospital pregnancy test and one i bought myself.  Dreams are cruel at times!  Trying not to dwell on it today.  Have got a friend round for lunch then the girls round for dinner, so that should be another day taken care off.  Sometimes i wander am i being too calm and that im going to blow when i least expect it!!

Love to all xx


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone, going to have to catch up on the news, haven't had a minute with mr husband away!!
Really missing him and him making my dinner!!  although still the size of a house so can't be missing out on too much food!!

My little lady is doing fine - the day goes by so fast, thought I was organised this am but alas an explosive dirty nappy and she was soaked through up to her eyeballs!! and she was in a really cute babygro!! so out with the bath and had to get scrubbed again so that's been my morning.
Am finding it hard though with DH away - have had some friends call last week but nobody until thursday now, missing my family big time, hopefully will get home soon, just need to sort a passport. It's hard being away from family at times like this but that's the way it is for now.

I'm back driving so at least I can get out and about.

Hi Math and Linz, hope you are both doing ok,it's hard the 2ww but it will pass and lots of           for you both xx

Hi Anya, Hope all is good with you xx

Hi Ali, missed your sale thing,didn't get a chance to go online to get emails. I've bought a few tops from lisa on ebay - makes feeding so much easier!! Hope Kirsty is settling in well at nursery xx

Hi Kim, Hope you're well - how's work going? I keep thinking of you with your DH away and twins - wonder woman xx

Going to head, oops PB hope you're ok xx

Hi to all the ladies I didn't mention xx


----------



## Linz7

Freak out time - have had af cramps all afternoon and have now started bleeding, help!  Is this normal or not??


----------



## anyamac

Hi Hun
Is bleed strong? Could be implantation bleeding. Keep taking meds till u have to stop anyway.
Some people have a small bleed and still go on to BFP. Could be embies burrowing in to lining....        

U must be going demented.
Hugs  
x


----------



## anyamac

PS: Is it fresh blood or older brown blood?
x


----------



## Linz7

It was a little brown but now its heading red i think, i keep going to toilet to check.  Have had to put on proper pad, stomach feels like period is coming, its really crampy.  There hasnt been a lot of blood but it feels that way when you are sitting that its just coming out, sorry TMI.  Getting headache too, friends coming in half an hour for dinner!  All i want to do is lie on couch :-(


----------



## anyamac

oh no poor u.    So scary seeing the blood. Dont give up hope, Hun. Sometimes implantation bleed can last up to 3 days. It's much lighter than af. Sometime implantation bleed can happen as late as day 12.

    that ur emby sticks. 

xxx


----------



## anyamac

Linz, Hope ur ok. Thinking about u.   U must be desperate for ur friends to leave so you can nicker check in peace. Praying all is well.

Mathilde, how are u doing? Just a few more sleeps till OTD  .

Molly, how's it going Hun? When's hubby back? U and Kim and Linz are so brave. I know needs must  and all that but it must be really tough coping on your own for so long. I'm so lucky to see mine at least every weekend.

Spoke to a former neighbour yesterday and she put me in touch with the estate agent they are useing to sell their house. Seemingly they charge 1% commission, which i think isn't too bad. Having  a chat with them on thursday about all the inns and outs (pros and cons).
Think it will probably be less hassle selling the house via estate agent rather than advertising privately. (For all it will save!)

Keep your fingers crossed.

Have any of you got any advice on TRAPPED WIND  ...been in agony since thursday night. Just cant shift it. Tried Gaviscon, mints, milk, burping, farting.....no joy. It's most uncomfortable at night. Feel like i have a stitch or are having a heart attack...Even phoned the midwife today. She suggested drinking warm water....hmmmh.

Hubby in Glasgow tonight. Had a hospital appointment.

Alidoll and Kim, you'll need to email me some pics of the girls in their halloween costumes (pretty please  ). Bet they have grown loads since i've seen them last.

PB, congratulations on reaching Week 12  . The other girls are right. The worry never goes. Praying all is still developing nicely without the hormones.
Have you started cutting down yet? Hopefully you wont get the headaches.

Was on ebay this afternoon and treated myself to some new makeup. Amazing the price difference to the highstreet on some of the items.

Watching Rivercity at the mo. So funny watchiing Scarlet and Jimmy trying to conceive lol  .
Was totally disappointed with Hollyoaks' IVF story. Pile of rubbish. I mean have any of you seriously thought about stealing a baby?  

Better go.
Hugs
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - thinking about you flower. As Anya says this could be implantation bleeding. I understand how scary it is though not knowing. Why not phone Ninewells tomorrow and see what they say. When I had a bleed (after BPF and before my scan) they told me I should have phoned them as they have a mobile number for out of hour calls too. How are you now?   I am hoping your bleed has stopped    

Mathilde - hope you are doing OK. Work passes the time in a way but I still couldn't think about anything else other than the little embryo(s). 

Anya - I would probably opt for the estate agent as by the time you have to pay for private advertising it could mount up anyway. Eek...trapped wind...try hot water and lemon. I haven't cut back on hormones yet. Will wait till after the NHS scan and think I will stay on full dosage for a little bit then cut to half. It is all so scary. I asked my GP but she didn't really know. My books do say placenta takes over production of oestrogen and progesterone at 12 weeks. I need to keep faith in NW's advice and they were quite firm that it is not necessary to stay on after 12 weeks. 

Boy I am tired - sorry for lack of personals everyone. Heading off to bed. Dog driving me demented. We are looking after my niece's hamster, Wilbur, while they are on holiday and Marley is far too interested in him and scratches door to try to get in the hamster's room. Worried Wilbur is going to have a heartattack!!!


----------



## anyamac

Wilbur   love the name lol.

Hope he doesnt have the same fate as Bubble and Sqeak. They were two gerbils. My hubby had to look after them when he was younger and his cat ate them......(gulp).
He still talks about them today.

x


----------



## Masue

Hi every body,

1st off I've posted on the christmas thread.

Anya - can't believe you'll be 20 weeks by then - proper bump and everything - maybe even the odd kick or so ....  . Can't suggest anything about the trapped wind - doesn't sound fun! Hope the house hunting goes well - found anywhere you like yet or are you just concentrating on selling 1st? Totally agree with you about the Hollyoaks storyline - for **** sake!!!!!!!

Molly - how's mummyhood? must be a relief to be driving again. My DH works shifts and I'm a typical cops wife (spend loads of time on my own). It can be really tough but imagine that when you've got a wee one it's much worse. Where are you originally from - you spoke of passports? very curious  !

Linz - nothing I can say apart from my thoughts being with you. 2WW is tough - (I know having had 3!) re the bleeding - impossible I know but try to stay positive. My work collegue who is 10 weeks now has had bleeds at 2,7 and 9 weeks but had a scan yesterday and everything is looking fine. Sending you     

PB - can't believe its 12 weeks .... huge congratulations! and a third of the way there! do you think you'll manage to the christmas thing?

Kim and Ali, hope you and girls are doing well - I'm so far behind on reading the posts that I feel quite out of the loop with nursery etc - hope its all gone well.

Mathilde - Welcome to the thread - is your name spanish? Its always lovely to have new ladies on board. Keep strong through the 2WW - its rotten and I really feel for you



































it will all be worth it - When is your OTD?

Sorry and Hello to anyone I have missed.

We went up to Wd 35 for review today - no new info. Dr Kay was lovely but there are no answers as to why it didn't work. We think we will use our same doner next autumn (she is 15wks pregnant just now). There is a slight decreace in our chances for the next cycle as this one failed but we still want to have a go! The year's break will be fab and we are just going to focus on ourselves! We have our trip to Egypt planned for 3 weeks time and very excited about that as with the radiotherapy and ICSI we havn't been abroad the two of us since our honeymoon three years ago. Apart from that, the dog has his leg in bandages (an argument with a barbed wire fence which he lost!) and the house is covered in soap making stuff! (needs to cure for 6 weeks and I want to give it as gifts at christmas)ALL fun and games!

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Linz7

Thank you all for you reasurring words.  Well im still bleeding, its definitely red and fresh.  I think its the gel coming out aswell and not clots/lining as far as i can make out.  Sorry for TMI.  NW told me after ET to persevere with the pessaries if i was bleeding and to phone them if it was a heavy bleed.  I guess i will see what tomorrow brings before i decide about phoning them.  Have just read on another forum that the day of EC is classed as ovulation and AF would be due 14 days from that.  So today is day 14 for me from EC.  Im in bed now and feel totally exhausted sorry for the me post.  I hope tomorrow brings a more positive day xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

ive made your xmas thread a sticky one so its top of the board xx


----------



## Linz7

Anya forgot to say we advise hot cups of tea to patients after barium enemas to help with the wind, i guess any hot drink would do.


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Hun
I'll have a hot fruit tea and then head to bed. Still need to wash my hair. Not very motivated.
Hope ur dinner was nice and your friends managed to cheer you up a bit.
Praying Af stays away. Whatever happens dont give up hope. Your baby might just still be waiting in the freezer and saying "Why didnt you pick me in the first place!"...

 

Sarah, hope ur dog's ok. One of my 3 also got caught on some barbed wire. Had a nasty rip on her belly. Took ages to heal. If hubby hadnt been with her she might still be hanging in that fence.

Night
x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all.

Just checkied the board for the first time in a while and so much to catch up on.

Big love to you Linz, thanks so much for your sweet words to cheer me up – now keeping everything crossed of you – there do seem to be SO many stories of things turning out well even with scary bleeds.  Hope you’ve got plenty of folk who can look after you (and of course us all virtually).

Molly – thanks for the wishes -  am loving the vivid picture of motherhood (glad there’s no smell-web!)

Anya – afraid I’m out of wind advice, although you’ve helped me identify a pain last night I think – so sore, couldn’t really tell where it was. Is gripe water used for that? (not really sure what it is).
I think you’re right that going with an estate agent could well work out best, less hassle – just seems like you’re paying more when it’s a lump sum

Hi pb – work does feel odd.  I’m definitely not at full speed.  Have kept my diary pretty light but am quite busy on Monday morning which is test day.  Linz was wise about not testing early.  I’m wondering if it’s worth trying in the evening.  Someone suggested keeping a cup of morning wee (mmm!) but not sure if that is still accurate.

Hi Sarah, thanks for the welcome, it’s good to hear about all the different stages folk are at.  They sound like some great plans for the future – especially Egypt.  I’ve said to DH if nothing works over the next year I want to plan a trip to Hawaii.  I just picked the name Mathilde because I really like the name but that was the only spelling no one else had used already! Could well be Spanish!

Hi to everyone else and more love to Linz.  I’m guessing you’ll be reading this tomorrow so hope you had a good night’s sleep and that Wednesday is a better day.  We’re nearly there!  

M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Linz - how are you today?   

Hi Sarah - you had asked if I will manage the Xmas get together - defo. Looking forward to it. I have posted on the Xmas get together thread too. Hope dog recovers soon - what a shame. And only 3 weeks till your holiday - fab. Are you going holiday shopping?

Looking forward to the Apprentice tonight - I love it!

Hi to everyone else.

Anya - hows the trapped wind - did the hot drinks help at all?!


----------



## Linz7

Thank you all for kind words and support.

Anya - hows the tummy?  Did the hot drinks work?

Well i carried on bleeding, i decided this morning that i would wait till this afternoon to see if it progressed or not before i decided to phone NW.  Thought i better give it 24 hours.  By lunchtime though i was in full flow, sorry for tmi but i definitely shed the lining.  So no lining means no little embie anymore :-(  Im just of the phone to NW, they said if fresh and heavy then no point carrying on with the progesterone.  But still to do test on monday to rule out ectopic.  They said i have to tell them on monday if i would like a review appointment and i would have to have another 2 periods before starting again.

My mind is doing overtime today, yesterday i shaved my legs and put bio oil on them afterwards.  I have avoided shaving them so i wasnt rubbing anything into my skin but by yesterday i couldnt take it any more and had to shave them.  So now im thinking could that have affected it, stupid i know.  I thought that bio oil would be fine since you can use it throughout first trimester, but now my mind is making me think i shouldnt  have done that.  Yesterday afternoon i started getting a headache, which i havent had in ages and again today its started.  I read that a side effect of implantation is headaches, so you can see how messed up my mind is just now!  The bleeding is just too heavy now for this to have worked.  Really gutted.  Away to take some paracetamol and have a lie down, got zero concentration span today.

Thank you all xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Linz - I am sooooo sorry to hear that. I know how much you wanted this to work and it is so hard and cruel when it doesn't.    So disappointing. I know I am stating the obvious and you still have your little frozen embryos for when you are ready to try again.  I wouldn't worry about the bio oil as that won't have affected you - its hard not to analyze everything in the hope of finding a reason.  Sending you a massive hug honey x x


----------



## Mathilde

Linz - just the hugest of hugs.


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - I'm so sorry doll. Sending massive cyber hugs your way. It's unlikely the bio oil had any effect so don't beat yourself pup about it. I know its hard not to over-analyse everything you've done over the last week or so though. Take it easy.

Anya - when we moved we managed to sell our house to the builder (as it was a new build we were going to). We knew how much our neighbours house had sold for so were able to quote prices to them..though we got one estate agent in the value the place who suggested marketing it at some 50000 less than what we'd already accepted from the builder! And no, we didn't tell him!

Sarah - nice to hear from you. Egypt sounds fab..room for a wee yin in your case?

Molly - how you doing? Glad u managed to get some of those tops from Lisa. Found them to be absolutely brilliant though am finally back into "real" tops as only bfeeding daughter first thing. She gets a carton of formula at nursery then some expressed milk from me from the night before after her evening meal. She's absolutely shattered!

Will, was threatening to take her back to ninewells this avo..was sitting on the bed with her and Andy and she says "Dada" and reached for him! Not, mama...dada. so all those hours of bfeeding, changing her bum, clearing up sick etc and the first person she asks for is her dad..gutted!

Better go as mama here needs to put her into her bed as she's fallen asleep beside me...

Hi to Kim, PBundle, Mat, Corin, bev and everyone else.


----------



## kim78

Oh Linz hun I am so sorry all I can say is that totally sucks!! You can't give up though this is just another bump in the road and it is far from over.  Concentrate on getting thro the next few days and by Monday you will be ready to phone and arrange your review appointment and start again.  Oh its just heartbreaking I remember the feeling every month when the bleeding would start it just seemed so unfair what was I doing wrong, was I being punished, why couldn't I get pregnant all the emotions I really feel for you and your husband we have all been thro it but as you can see we all get there in the end one way or another.  Keep thinking ahead it will happen it is meant for you, easier said than done I know.  Remember to keep posting don't bottle things up we are all here for you. Don't blame yourself this is one thing that is totally out of your hands, you did nothing wrong. 

Ha ha Alidoll what a shame, I know well don't feel bad apparently Da Da is far more easy to say than Ma Ma....  Megan actually says Dadiieeeeeee  if that looks anything like it sounds!!!  It is really cute though, sometimes she will say Ma ma but it is mostly daddy..  Well they are both full of the cold AGAIN.. guess its being at nursery that does it but it is all supposed to be good for their ammune system, so I keep reminding myself....  Megan really teething just now aswell poor wee thing hate seeing her in pain hopefully it will come thro soon.  They were at nursery this afternoon and apparenthly they had them to the park and on the swings so that was a nice change for them.  The last two days have been rubbish, saw them for 10 mins this morning and yesterday morning then by the time I get home they are both tired and grumpy so looking forward to spending the whole day with them tomorrow. How you finding work?  I feel like I never have anytime anymore and only work 3 days..


----------



## kim78

Oops posted by accident...

Hey Molly glad to hear everything is going well, oh you will have a lot of days like that, usually with Emily we are all set to go used to get her in the car seat sitting by the door then she would be sick all over herself used to drive me mad, but thankfully she doesn't do that anymore, although tonight she did a cracking projectile vomit all over daddy and the floor, hubbie had to the vax out and wash the carpet straight away it was stinking...  Poor wee thing think she must have swalled too much mucas from her cold and it upset her stomach...  Oh its really hard when hubbie is away but you do get used to it, its just so nice when they are home get real family time and the you appreciate him being home so much more just giving a hand, getting the odd lie in...  Well remember I am off a Monday and a Thursday so if you are ever had a loss just get in touch would be lovely to have you both down to meet the girls..  

Hey Anya how did hughie get on at the hospital hope they are getting further forward with whats wrong?  Hows the trapped wind going?  I didn't have any so sorry not sure what to suggest, I know gripe water is what you give to babies for trapped wind so it might help  Or could it be more heartburn? not sure if the sypmtons are similar? Oh will definately send you some pics looking forward to getting them all dressed up.  Pleased you are using an estate agent, they do cost more but hopefully they will help to sell your house quicker so you can get into your new house and start your new life as a family, so exciting........  

Hey Sarah, I am impressed you making soap very organised, sounds like you are in a good place just now, all you and your hubbie have been through recently I bet you can't wait to get away on holiday, and I hope if possible you can both go away and forget about everything going on at home, well atleast for 2 weeks, this holiday is your time to enjoy yourselves and concentrate on having a fantastic time.  This year has flown by so hopefully the next year will too and it will be time to start a fresh.  So you will have to keep posting and let us know how your holiday went, make us all jealous with stories of sun, sand and well you know the rest.....  

Hey PB how you doing, yeah it will be hard to stop the hormones they have been like your safetly net, hopefully you won't get any side affects like Anya, headaches etc, when do you think you will stop then?  

Hey Mathilde how you feeling today, hope you are feeling a bit better, not long to go now just 5 more sleeps.  So you will be working on test day?  Could you phone in sick if need be?

Well I am shattered so going off to bed better remember to turn off the alarm girls been sleeping till about 7.30 just now which is a huge improvement on 6am...

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Linz7

Morning all,

thank you all for your support.  Im still bleeding, but i was in no doubt anyway that it was over.  I felt fine when i got up this morning, but now feeling very low.  I havent cried yet, think ive been too numb.  So maybe i just need to do that.  I cant believe it didnt work or maybe i can, this time everything had gone so smoothly and better than could be expected.  I was shocked at every stage how well it was all going, so i really thought wow we actually have a chance of this working.  But for whatever reason this little embie wasnt meant to be.  Its very hard to come to terms with that.  Now we know for sure its not worked we are going to book ourselves a holiday.  DH on rigs xmas and ny, so he wants a holiday in january so we have something to look forward to.  With all the stress off his cancer, radiotherapy and this treatment we are in serious need of a break away.  He still doesnt have the all clear and now theres talk of chemotherapy.  Maybe my body is just under too much stress.  Be good to top up the vitamin d levels and start again feeling relaxed.

For those who are not pregnant, if you havent already get your vitamin d levels checked.  I got mine checked beginning of september, its just a blood test your gp can do for you.I didnt get results until i had come home after ET.  I was borderline at risk of hyperthyroidism.  I already take the boots sanatogen mother to be + omega 3, so my levels would have been even lower without that.  So my gp has had to prescribe me with vitamin d supplement.  You have to chew or crush tablet and they are absolutely disgusiting, but if it helps im all for it!

So right now my plan of action is to eat better over next few months, try and get body healthy, go on a sunshine holiday with lots of relaxation and start again in january or february, depending on what date period due.  I need a plan to focus on or ill drive myself insane.

Mathilde - you keep going as you are, take every day as it comes and just because its not worked for me this time doesnt mean it wont for you.  Ill be over the moon of it works for you.  So dont feel guilty posting on here because of me, you need the support just as much.  Remember all the other girls have been right through the 2ww, so they will all know how your feeling.

Love to everyone and thanks xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Just being catching up - am totally gutted for you and lots of     to you, thank goodness you can try again, I know not what you need to hear now x You did everything you could possibly do and it was nothing to do with shaving legs/bio oil so don't beat yourself up at all. It's really tough for you, is your hubby away? It's good you can try again soon if that's what you choose to do. Thinking of you xx

Hi Mathilde, Hope you are keeping well xx Not to long for you to test xx 

Hi Sarah, Am glad you are well and you sound like you've a lot on. You both must be so looking forward to your holiday, you really deserve it xx I'm not from anywhere too exotic!! South of Ireland so that's why I need to get a passport from miss aoife, they need their own passport - need to get a picture taken of her with her eyes open! Hoping to go home in november as haven't been home since october 2009! I was afraid to fly when I was pregnant  - I know probably stupid but I always blamed flying for miscarriage in 2005 - probably nothing to do with it as then had unexplained infertility since then? Didn't want to risk it though, so I definitely need to go home - feel the urge!xx

Hi Kim, Would love to meet up with you and the girls one of the weeks - be lovely to see you all and to get out for a trip! This week is going quicker as been out and about more!! It's great the girls are sleeping better also especially since you're back to work xx

Hi Anya, You seem to be a busy bee with all the house stuff, hope you're not doing to much though. The trapped wind situation - hot water or cooled boiled water? weird I know - you've tried the mint teas? It can be quite painful, hope you can shift it xx

Hi Ali, That was funny about Kirsty - I think daddy is easier to say than mummy!!   It won't be long until she's constantly saying mummy I'm sure - Andy must have been thrilled though! It must be strange wearing normal tops as you say! but am sure it's nice also - more shopping!!

Well I ventured to Kinross for a breast feeding group yesterday - was all alone for 30 minutes!! So ended up from staring at my own four walls to another four walls - I was about to leave when another lady showed up with her 7 week old baby, so we ended up chatting for the last half hour. No midwife arrived also, I was hoping someone would be there as I was looking to ask for some advice!! Anyway was a day out - then I went to sainsbury's and managed to put baby and car seat on top of one of those trolleys - good for the arms - although needed a puff of oxygen after that!

I'll try to go to a breastfeeding group in Perth tomorrow - I feel I'm feeding her all the time - really not sure if she is hungry/tired/wanting to suck?? It's like she needs to feed every hour to hour and a half and can feed for up to an hour - the woman I met yesterday said she tries to stick to 3 hourly feeds and her baby feeds quickly!! So either I have a greedy guts baby or she's starving!! I feel sorry for her with dh being away as I feel I've to put her down a lot - otherwise she'd feed all day!!

Anyway, that's my situation at the moment - all good though, if I could figure out the bfeeding would be great!!

Better head - hi to PB, Wubble,Fyfey, Bev and Corrinann xxx Hope you're all well xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, you must have posted while I was typing - you've been under so much stress - have a holiday and lots of sun - my vit d levels were low and I still take drops now and it may have something or nothing to do with it - a holiday sounds like the thing to do - my dh working ny also so we're going to head on holidays also in jan - good for the mind - take care xxx and I            all will get better for you and you'll get your little baby in the near future xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone

Linz - a holiday will do you and DH the world of good. After my abandoned cycle we went away to Berlin for a few days and it was lovely. Came back and worked the next time so think being relaxed helped. Any idea where you'll go? 

Kim -  sorry to hear the girls have the cold again. Touch wood Kirsty doesn't get too many. How's the toddling coming on? Kirsty finally sitting unaided and can pull herself into sitting position sometimes. Nursery seems to be good for her as she now babbles away quite happily to her toys when last week she didn't say that much! Gonna be a right little chatterbox I think!

Anya - is it trapped wind or heartburn? Chewing rennies constantly helped a wee bit as did munching almonds during the day (with the skins). Would say it gets better but would be lying! 

Molly - good for you for getting out. Never went to any of those bfeeding groups myself but good to meet other mums and swap stories / problems. 

Mat - keeping everything crossed for you over the wkend. 

Gotta go...phone ringing.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Linz, honey, so so sorry. Dont worry about the leg shaving/bio oil. I did both during my 2ww. It wont make a difference.
I remember how i felt after our failed cycle. I kept thinking..."was it because i had a bath?"...."something i ate"...."did i lift something too heavy?" etc....you cant help analizing everyting u did/didn't do, but mostly it's just one of those things.
The review appointment really helped me to put my mind at rest. The doctor explained that even although the embies looked great under the microscope they could have stopped developing once in the womb and maybe some of the other embies would have worked better.
Also maybe the lining wasn't "sticky" enough. She suggested trying me on different hormones for the next cycle (patches instead of tablets) and it worked.
Also i was a lot more relaxed second time around as we both knew what to expect.
Dont give up hope. A holiday sounds like a great idea, and getting yourself as healthy as possible. IVF hardly ever works first time around. A lot of us had to try again and again. It's hard but will be so worth it once your holding your baby. Doctor told me to be prepared to give it 4 tries but basically "promised" me I would have a baby one day.
 

Had a bad night last night. Went to bed just before 12 (as i'd been watching CSI Vegas dvds back to back). Went for a last pee and saw a wee spot of blood when i wiped  . The spot was tiny. Probably size of a rain drop but still shocked me. Wiped again and same, just the tinyest amount. Third wipe and nothing....fell asleep after    all would be fine and woke up at half two with sharp pains down below. Was just off my groin area. Very painful shooting pain. Continued to toss and turn till i had to get up at 8. Was so scared in case something went wrong. Especially after stopping the hormones. Glad when the alarm went off and there wasnt any fresh blood.
Pains still coming and going....
Had beans on toast for my dinner the night before. Thought the beans might cause the "wind" to come out the bottom end. Wonder if that caused it?

Went to work and phoned the midwife from there. Described the situation and she said not to panic as some people can have breakthrough bleeding throughout their pregnancy. She felt as there wasnt any fresh blood i shouldnt worry and the pain could be due to trapped wind or maybe due to having pulled something without realising...or due to baby and uterus growing rappidly.
Said to phone back straight away if any more blood.

Felt uncomfortable at work most of the day and really bad heartburn after lunch (soup and toast). Had to gulp the gaviscon down, which did ease it a bit.
Still have trapped wind on and off. Feels like a stitch. The hot drink did ease it for long enough so i could fall asleep (also had Gaviscon before the drink)....need to try the almonds too.

After work i phoned the solicitor/estate agent. He explained all the ins and outs re selling the house. Surveyor coming beginning of nov to do home report. We need this first before we can sell. 
Meanwhile estate agent is contacting his local staff to pop by and see the house. They will take pics on a sunny day and get them and the schedule on the website and their Balivanich and Oban offices. 
Suggested if we want to sell quickly to maybe consider putting a fixed price on the house rather than offers over. Commission was 1.25%...don't think that's too bad is it?

Wow, Alidoll that was really lucky being able to sell to the builder. I was trying to talk my niece in to buying as she's always loved our house. They did look in to if they could afford it, but it would put her "baby" plans on hold for a couple of years. (And she's quite broody at the moment)  

Not going to stress about the house sale. So far it's just been a few phone calls. Hubby can do the packing  ...

Managed a wee snooze after work. Feeling a bit more energized at the moment.

Had to laugh when i read about Kirsty saying "dada". Andy must have been so chuffed. I'm sure in a few months you'll wish she didnt shout "mama" as often  .
One of the wee girls in nursery was off for five weeks and came back yesterday. She's now toddeling about and has come along so much. Could have cried. It's so nice to see when they develop so nicely and come along such a long way.

Molly you are such a star with the breastfeeding. Sadly i dont have any advice on it. I'm sure i'll be asking all of you for advice myself from april next year.
Really hoping i'll be able to do it. My mum didnt have enough milk for me, but managed to feed my wee brother.
You must have been gutted travelling all that way and only one mother turning up. Hopefully the Perth one will be better.
When is your hubby back? Bet you cant wait.

Kim, hope the girls get better soon. My brother managed to record my wee niece when she said "Daddieeeeeee" and now uses it as his message alert tone on his mobile. So cute.
My Mum is forever recording videos of wee Paula and putting them on a memory stick and sending them to me. That way i dont feel like i'm missing out too much. I must admit though that it always makes me feel homesick when i watch the videos. Sometimes i have to build myself up for a few weeks before i can watch them.
My brother is hoping to come and up visit with Paula next year (once junior is here). Paula will be 3 then. He's been talking to her in english since birth (same as my mum) so she's now fluent in english and german. German is starting to take over now as she's just started nursery. She's going to be shocked to come over and realise there's only english lol.

My brother and i were brought up bilingual and it always seemed NORMAL to us. Started to lose my German now but going to make and effort with Junior.

Hospital ruled out anything major re hubby's health (thank god)but they think the pain is being caused by "old damage". He is on his knees a lot and also carries heavy rolls of carpet on his sholders. Basically he wont slow down. They are going to do more blood test and also give him ultrasound  to sholders and spine to see how far the damage goes. Until then on with the painkillers.

Mathilde (very popular name in Germany btw) how are you feeling? Have you had to stop any meds yet? All is crossed for you for the weekend. Are you testing sunday or waiting till monday? I still remember doing the tests. The clearblue showed up the second line within less than a minute. The hospital test is a bit more tricky. By then i was shaking that much i could hardly squirt the pee on to the test window.
         

Sarah, how do you make soap? Sounds very interesting. Maybe you could come up with a special "Rollercoaster Edition". Do you do it for a hobby or are you thinking about setting up your own business?

PB, so happy you can make it to the meet. Will be great to see you again and compare bumps. Can Ross make it? I think my hubby enjoyed meeting Kim's and Alidoll's men. He said it's a shame the men cant have their own forum. We're so lucky to have each other for support. 
Have you started cutting down yet?

Better dash. 
xxxxx


----------



## anyamac

....crikey that was a long post lol.xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. 

Linz, how are you doing honey? I think you are spookily psychic because I was worried about what it would be like for you if I posted. Holiday plans sound like a very good idea. I wonder if the reason stress can play a part is because the embies hold out for a nice relaxing home. Taking some time to really look after yourself sounds good. You can create a perfect haven for the ice ice babies. 

Anya. Sorry to hear about your scare. I'm glad your midwife was reassuring.  Still taking crinone. Am worried I missed one as thought I had enough to last until Sunday but I've got one for Monday too. Really can't think when would have forgotten. 

Still not sure when to test. I'll see how I feel on Sunday. Think I won't be able to trust it if do it early anyway.  Kim, calling in sick is a possibility but I think only if no other option. Otherwise I might go in do a couple of things then take the rest of the day off. 

Always post too late. Suddenly feeling shattered so love to all and huge thanks for the positive wishes. I think the next 3 days are going to be tough. We are over at a friends on sat who doesn't know so will have to think of convincing excuse for no alcohol.

M x


----------



## Linz7

Molly - yeah hubby has been away since day after ET, hes due home on monday which is OTD. So we will have a few days together before i have to go back to work. I hope you have better luck at BF group today and get all the info you need.

Ali - we're not sure where we're going to go yet, somewhere nice and hot though. Have been looking at Hawaii or indian ocean somewhere, maybe even another cruise if dates suit. We are trying to think positive and think that this could potentially be our last holiday alone together so we want to go somewhere we wouldnt be able to go again. We've had such a tough year and a bit that we think sod it lifes to short, lets take some time out for ourselves.

Anya - what you said really made sense and has helped me, thank you. I wasnt sure what i would gain from having a review appointment but you have made me decide to go for it. Im already thinking in my mind what to do different next time, im constantly analyzing what i did this time and things that i did that i maybe shouldnt have done. Im glad the midwife put you at ease and there was no more blood. I read on another thread that peppermint tea helps the trapped wind.

Mathilde - just call me mystic meg lol! Thats the great thing about this board, we totally understand how each other is feeling. I would feel same, but im sure you would feel same as me too. So please dont be worried about posting, im going to need to know all this for my next time so you'll be helping me in that sense. I think we must have missed the same day off school lol, i have been meaning to ask you since sunday how many crinone you had left. But with everything that happened i never got round to it. I also had enough to do me until monday, i started freaking out that i had missed one but couldnt figure out when. So dont stress it was just our counting that was wrong lol. As for testing early try and think of it logically. If you got a BFP on sunday, would you spend rest of day and night worrying that you might get BFN on monday or be to terrified to get hopes up? Or if you got BFN on sunday, again would you spend rest of day and night in a mess worrying what monday would bring? Try and think whats best for you, do what you know your mind and body can cope with. At the end of the day its only 24 hours, whats that compared to 17 days!! When i started bleeding the other day i was texting acupuncturist and she advised me to do test and get bloods done, that way i would know for sure. I almost did test but then i thought no, i cant actually deal with seeing it being negative. If it had been positive, it would have left me in a mess until monday. So for my own sanity i stepped away from the pee sticks  and decided that one test on monday was all i could handle. But everyone is different, so decide whats best for you.

PB - thankyou, wasnt it your nhs scan yesterday? How did it go?

Kim - how was your day with girls yesterday? Are they getting over the cold yet? Poor wee things, must be awful for them.

As for me - not sure if im feeling better or not, sometimes i think i am. Still havent cried but have a feeling that will come on monday when i test. Parents doing my head in, they dont understand the need for space! So has anyone been through a frozen transfer before? I have no idea what happens with them, so any information would be great!

Hey to everyone else, thank you all for your support. Its much needed and appreciated xx


----------



## febe

HI All

I have been reading your post over the last 2wks and you all sound so lovely and supportive to each other.

I too got to NW have been going there for almost 2 yrs now.  We have only just started treatment in June there we get 3 unassisted IUI, 3 Assisted IUI, the 3 IVF.  We have have all our unassisted IUI and all of them BFN!  Its so hard and it only get harder and no one seems to understand what your feeling unless they been there themselves.  We have had any breaks inbetween treatments and last month we started our first assited IUI, the injections were pretty scary at first but just got to get on with it.  I had 2 folics one 14 and 16 and another one at 10 so was really excited the possibility of twins sounds great to me.  This time I took a few days off work after I got the insemmination and tho everything was goin ok but then my AF appeared yesterday.  Its so hard and you feel like something is so wrong with my body why me again when is my luck going to change.

I have been trying to eat healthly and get out and excercise etc as the stress of all this baby stuff makes me want to eat and when I cant be bothered doing anything and my jjob have been crap last thing I want to do is make tea at night time.

I have been trying to be so strong as had a mental day after my last unassisted cycle never work at my hubbie, was shouting at him and crying for ages.  But no one has any answers.  He is the stronger one in all this.  I haven;t cried yet about this treatment not working but almost if i stop and think about stuff for too long.

All my friend have kids and im always getting asked why we gona have a baby and that oh your the last one in  your group, some have 2 or 3.

I know we should be grateful that we still got more chance for help but at the same time its so upsetting.

I hope you dont mind me jumping in on your all.

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Wow its been busy on here.

Linz - the holiday sounds the best idea, quality time, and time to relax. I thought your words to Mathilde were lovely - really thoughful.   Thanks for asking about the NHS scan. It was yesterday. The hospital must see all sorts. We were sitting for about half an hour as we were early for the appointment then when it was our appointment time this girl breezed in. The receptionist asked her for her letter which she didn't have and pointed out she was half an hour late to which she just sort of scowled. They then took her first. Bah I was annoyed. If they had said do you mind waiting I wouldn't have of course, but it was the fact that she was late then got taken before us making our appointment late. Anyhoo then the equipment broke    So eventually we got in the scanning room and saw the baby and of course the wait is so worth it. I always feel excited and scared at the same time until I can see the baby on the screen and the little hands waving. Our next NHS scan is at 20 weeks and the midwife said as it is IVF with donor eggs we will get a further scan at 34 weeks - not sure why really but happy to take all the extra scans going!!! 
I have no experience of a frozen transfer Linz but I am sure someone here will.

Febe - welcome    Sorry to hear treatment hasn't worked so far - don't give up hope though. When will your next treatment be? I know what you mean about friends having children. I really struggled when the majority of my friends became mums - understandable when it is something that means so much and is so precious. You will find lots of support here.

Mathilde - only a few days to go. Keeping everything crossed for you   

Anya - Hello! Sounds like you are a busy bee with the house plans. Commission rate sounds good. Glad Hughie doesn't have anything major. Ross spends a lot of time on his knees too and hasn't had any probs for a while but in the past suffered with sore knees and back (he is a plumber). He will be coming along to the get together and it will be good to be able to introduce him to Hughie. Haven't started cutting down on hormones yet - will wait to week 14 I think, although I am waiting on midwife calling me back as she said she would speak to consultant. Not sure whether consultant will offer any advice but no harm in asking! Sorry to hear about the tiny bleed and glad your midwife was reassuring. Poor you - you must have got such a fright.   I am constantly checking every time I go to the loo and cannot imagine that will change for the rest of the 9 months. There is amazing growth in the uterus so I can understand your midwife saying it could be that. Hope everything OK and no more blood honey.

Hi to Ali, Molly, Kim and everyone else x


----------



## molly76

Welcome Febe - You've been through a lot the last while, this is a great forum and the girls are lovely and supportive. I know people can be so insensitive and haven't a clue what some folk have to endure to have one baby - sometimes I felt like screaming " I'm having IVF"!! and often especially at work colleagues I used to say that I was having treatment and that used shut them up - if someone was pregnant at work  - they used say "oh it'll be you next" or " don't sit on that chair", I used to think if only it was as easy as sitting on a chair!! My other favourite one was people knowing what you were going through and saying " oh my husband blaah blaah has to just look at me and I'm pregnant"!! I just wanted to head butt them - maybe I could have done with anger management at the time!! That's why here is good to come and rant,rant ,rant!!        to you xx

Hi Anya, Gosh what a fright, I had that stitch like pain a lot - no wonder as I was having a mini sumo wrestler, It's probably your uterus stretching,very scary though. Hope it has passed some bit. let your hubby do the packing - just shout the orders!!   xx

Hi Linz, Glad your hubby is home on monday and you both can have some time together. It'll be lovely to book somewhere exotic as you both need a good break and a really chilling out holiday xx Hope you have an okish weekend - do your parents know? It's probably hard on them seeing you upset xx I know what you mean though xx

Hi PB, So glad your scan went well for you, it's such a relief to get to scan date xx

Hi Kim, Ali, Sarah, Mathilde, Wubble, Bev and Corrin - hope you all are well xx

Well I found the other breastfeeding group in perth today, it was a relief to speak to the health visitor and midwife - think I am being a bit too hard on myself and they did say she was a big baby to feed - so will keep plodding along with it. They also said it's ok to top up with formula.she's not taking too much - bout 5 ozs a day as I feed her so much myself!! I feel better from going there - think hubby being away is hard also. He phoned last night and said he's booked a night for us away in a hotel when he comes home - for the three of us - so so looking forward to that! Each night he calls - all she seems to do is scream and cry - think it may be wind? Gosh it's hard at this stage knowing what wrong - anyway better head and eat my dinner xx


----------



## Mathilde

aaaaaagh! just lost long post.

so, just hello to all.
big welcome to you febe!
linz - loving our maths! lol.  of course i'd feel the same if roles reversed.

unfortunately i've had some bleeding today.  nothing huge at the mo, so we'll see...

M x


----------



## Linz7

Hiya Fe! Welcome to the board! As you've probably read, everyone is really great on here. I couldnt go through all of this without them. Im afraid i have no experience with IUI but im definitely a good listener and totally understand everything you were saying. Most of my friends have 2 if not 3 kids aswell, since most people know now that my DH had testicular cancer people are too scared to ask me when are we having kids. It doesnt stop people asking my mum though if his cancer has affected our chances. That AF is a cow, i was wishing she had taken a long 9 month hike just like you. So whats next for you?

PB - glad to hear after that long wait you got to see the little un! Must be soo nerve wracking and exciting at same time.

Molly - yes the parents know, seeing as we live so close to them we cant hide it from them. If i still lived on the mainland i wouldnt tell them. I know they are worried and concerned but its really hard to deal with. Friends are good, they know boundaries but with parents they know no boundaries! They dont get much info out of me but they quiz DH, drives him insane lol. If we were trying naturally we wouldnt be discussing it with them, so its quite difficult to tell them to back off a bit! But on the bright side at least we are lucky to have them care. Sorry but i couldnt help having a little chuckle at your need for anger management, its soo true about people being soo insensitive. I do feel like screaming similar myself to work colleagues and others.

Mathilde - forgot to say earlier, about your party tomorrow night. Tell them you are on antibiotics and thats why you are unable to drink. Tell them you have a kidney or urine infection. Or the other option is always have a drink in your hand. I was once at a house party and my friend was 4 or 5 months pregnant, she didnt tell us until she was 6 months. Well we all thought she was as drunk as the rest of us, turned out all she did was constantly have a drink in her hand! But we were quite drunk and probably only concerned about filling our own drinks lol. So maybe the antibiotics would be a more plausable story! Really hope alls going well with you and your feeling great. Just read your post, fingers crossed its just implantation blood and that its stopped and gone for good. Praying hard for you xx

Im feeling a bit better myself tonight, i gave myself a mental slap on the face this afternoon. My friends sister in law discovered she had breast cancer when she was 3 months pregnant, she had to go through chemo whilst pregnant and have an op immediately after the birth. Shes being doing well and getting better. But this week i heard that she has now been diagnosed with cancer in her spine and somewhere else. She is only 32 and has two girls under the age of 5. I cant stop thinking about her. She sent us a card when DH got diagnosed and i had been in touch with her after. Its really got me thinking and as much as i was sitting here wallowing in my own misery, at the end of the day i will get over our disappointment and try again. But that poor girl and her family, how will they get through this. Its just heart breaking, i cant imagine what they must be going through. So im picking myself up and plodding on, this is not the end for us, its just the beginning.

Hope everyone is planning a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all,

Just a quickie as its 0.40am and I'm just back from Glasgow seeing Joe Satriani in comcert with DH and my brov. Folks watched Kirsty and she was as good as gold.

Febe - welcome aboard. Really sorry to hear about af sending massive cyber hugs. All the girls here are fantastically supportive when its good and bad so feel free to have a wee rant, cry or laugh with the rest of us. It's a wild ride but if its running, the end is magical.

Mat - keeping everything crossed for you doll that bleeding settles down over the wkend.

Linz - Hawaii is lovely. Stopped there honeymoon for a few days (round the world trip) and was gorgeous. Highly recommend though its a long way so break the trip if you can with a few days say in LA.

Hi everyone else...getting late and tired so speak tomorrow..night, night..


----------



## Mathilde

AF well and truly here. Rang nw who gave same advice as to Linz. No consolation I know Linz but it's really helped knowing what to expect. Had made hair appt so hopefully I won't lose it and ask for something outrageous! Temped to seriously spend on myself as well. 
Thanks to all for thinking of me. Hope you're doing ok, especially Linz and FeBe. 
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Mat, I'm so sorry..again massive cyber hug whizzing its way to you and DH. Go and boost the economy with a wee bit retail therapy. Something totally frivolous that you don't need. Take care.


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - I am completely gutted for you, I know there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better. I'm so so sorry, sending lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Mathilde, so sorry to hear your news - treat yourself today, it's a huge disappointment but keep going with it, lots of hugs     to you xx

Hi Linz, Hope you are ok. That's so sad about your friend, stories like that always make you think. You're healthy and well and have been under so much strain and stress, keep believing it'll happen and it is only the beginning xx     

Hi Febe, hope your weekend is going ok xx

Hi Ali, That's good you got to your concert - was it in Edin/or closer to you xx

Hi PB and Anya, Hope you both and the bumps are doing well xx

Hi to Kim and Sarah and rest of gang xx

No news by me - Aoife swinging and sleeping so trying to catch up with emails - really could be doing ironing and tidying but this is much better xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Mat, so so sorry Hun. Totally gutted for you. I could cry for you and Lynz and Fe as I know how devastating it is to get the BFN. Don't give up.     Your next time will be easier as you'll know what to expect. You'll be much more relaxed about the whole thing.

IVF rarely works the first time.

One of our neighbours needed 4 goes before getting the BFP.

Treat yourself to something nice and take the chance of a review as it's soo eyeopening and reassuring. You can discuss changes to the next cycle with doc etc.

Linz, we were going for FET on our second cycle.
We had a scan to determine if lining was nice and thin (less than 5mm). As ours wasn't thin enough (according to a certain gynae) we had to take  Provera tablets to bring on a bleed (to make it thin).

Once lining is thin enough they will get you to start taking your hormones. I had to take estrogen patches for a week and then had a scan on day 8 to see if lining was thick enough. If lining isnt quite there yet they'll keep you on patches or tablets a bit longer and rescan in a few days.

Once lining is ready they take your frosties out to thaw. Usually they lose a cell or two when they are defrosting and the lab lets them catch up an extra day or two. The doctor told me the chances with frozen embies are good because they are tough, having survived the freezer.

A day or two before transfer they told me to take cyclogest pessaries (progesterone). These stop the lining being shed.

Hope this helps. Sadly our embies didnt survive the thaw at the time. I was told later that this is very very rare. 

Bev had Cody thanks to FET and there's lots of other success stories on the forum. We had to continue with hormones till week 12 but i think that's because PB and I dont have periods.

Fe, welcome to the board. So so sorry you havent had any success so far. Have u had IVF yet or just IUI? I think Kim had quite a few IUIs and all negative, but her first go at IVF was successful. The whole journey is a rollercoaster. Don't knwo where I'd be without the girls on this board.
Non-IVFers just dont understand the emotional and fisical ups and downs involved.
I also used to get the "So when are u going to have kids" or "How long are u going to pursue this IVF madness cause sometime you're going to have to reach a point when u say enough is enough". Used to make me so angry. Got quite snappy in the end and replied. "We are in this all the way and I'm not putting pressure on myself by saying ...this is my last go!"

Luckily it worked eventually and we still have 5 frosties. Would definately like to try for a sibling once junior is a year or so.

Ali, how was the concert? 

PB, so glad ur scan went well. Looking forward to meeting Ross. Maybe he can give Hughie some tips for plumbing. I remember a few years ago Hughie and his brother tried to install a shower in our ensuite. I was downstairs in the kitchen and all of a sudden there was water gushing out of the ceiling light......eeeek.

A few months later they put a new kitchen tap in for me. Took them a week to get it to stop leaking lol. Maybe he should stick to fitting carpets lol. No wonder plumbers earn good money  .

Hubby got a letter from hospital today and they think he has Fibromyalgia. It's a chronic muscle pain. Cant be cured, just "pain managed". Feeling so sorry for him, but hubby is glad they have finally identified his problem. Hopefully they'll find a treatment in the future to cure it.

Molly, your weekend away sounds great. Have u decided where to go yet?

I've been tidying the house all day in case estate agent might be popping round next week.
Hubby has done washing and hoovering all morning, bless him.

Did anybody watch "The Event" on friday night? Exciting....cant wait for part 3 next friday.

Kim, hope you're all well.

Love to everybody else.

xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all.

Linz, Ali, Molly Anya, thanks for much for your posts.  It does mean an awful lot.

Linz, you're absolutely right - stories like that put our worries into perspective, although allow yourself a bit of nurturing - although other people have it far worse, don't try to put TOO brave a face on it.  I think we both need to do a little bit of grieving.  Good tips re tonight.  It's just us going so I can't nurse 1 drink, but will probably wheel out the antibiotics excuse.

Molly, thanks for all the hugs - I can't seem to add pictures to my posts - don't know if it's me or the computer! email sounds far more fun than ironing - I get by with ridiculously little ironing (although am probably permanently crumpled).  Dh does his own.

Anya, best of luck with dh.  I think for blokes particularly it's good to get a name for what's happening.  Hope it wasn't too tough getting the news in a letter (if I understood that right).

Credit card did not get a particular battering today.  It's always the way, if you're determined to shop you don't see much to buy.  bought a lamp t - counts as frivolous, Alidoll, as definitely didn't "need" it!  Didn't go to too many shops though - wasn't in the mood for Saturday crowds.

We're trying to stay reasonably positive.  We got really far this time. (so at least my eggs and dh's sperm get on!)
LOve to all,

M x


----------



## wubble

Hello Everyone,

Sorry I have been completely AWOL, my computer did eventually gasp its last breath a few weeks ago!

Linz - I am really sorry to read about your recent cycle, life is just so unfair sometimes. You did really well with getting the eggs and the fertilisation success it was looking so positive. Sending you lots and lots of   

Mathilde - welcome to the board and I am also sorry to read about your cycle. I can never find the right words to say as it must be totally heartbreaking. I have never gone through the full treatment but I know when my cycle was cancelled I was devasted.   

Febe - welcome to the board too. I was a lurker for ages    until I plucked up the courage to post. I am also sorry to read about your AF arriving. Its so unfair when all your friends just seem to fall pg quickly, although you are extremely pleased for them it doesnt stop you wondering when its going to be your turn and although you wouldnt wish this heartache on anyone you just cant help feeling - why us!!   

PB/Anya - I'm so pleased to see you are both doing well. It really gives us girls who havent managed to get our precious BFP's some hope that maybe some day it will be our turn. 

Sarah - hope you are good, I hope you have a fantastic time in Egypt!

Molly - You are doing really well mrs and dont you forget it. Aoife sounds like she is coming along really well, what a great weight she is. Would love to see a wee photo?? I had my nutritional appointment with Mel, she was lovely. She has asked me to get a day 3 FSH blood test done (never ever got that only day 21 bloods), tested for vitamin d3, iron and rubella immunity. She also asked me to consider DHEA. I went to the docs on Thursday, she is more than happy for me to get the bloods taken but is not happy prescribing me with DHEA. I was kind of worried about it anyway so if she doesnt want me to take it then I think I will go with that. I've ordered Royal Jelly and Omega 3 fish oil liquid. I'm also back on the porridge every morning. 

Kim/Alidoll - I'm so glad to hear the girls are doing well. It only seems like yesterday that you were posting your birth stories and now they are sitting up, toddling, talking - its amazing!. 

Hello to everyone else.

Nothing much has happened with me. My AF was a week late last week and I must admit I did start to wonder 'is this it' but nooooo its just the old body playing tricks again. Naughty! I havent had a letter from NW yet, to be honest I'm a bit miffed at that. I called almost 2 weeks ago (when AF arrived) and the secretary said that a letter was sitting with Dr Kay for signature and I should receive it in the next couple of days, but still nothing. That has been 6 weeks since my antral follicle scan. I'm starting to get worried what the letter is going to say. I felt alot better after the scan, more confident there was at least a chance to go through another cycle but whats the delay on the letter for! Anne had said a few months ago that they would 'hope' to get me started in February 2011 but that was before the 'less than one' AMH result.

Nice to be back   

Wubble
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Mathilde - so sorry to read your news that it didn't work this time. Take a wee bit time for you - such a bummer and sending you a big    I don't think there is anything I can say to make you feel better but as others have said this is a rollercoaster and one day it must be your day xx I know someone who has just given birth to a gorgeous little boy after her 5th IVF attempt and I admire her strength for keeping going

Molly - good to hear from you. So impressed you find time to post looking after the little one. I think you are doing so well keeping going with the breast feeding and it is great your hubbie is arranging a night away for the 3 of you    Enjoy! My mum said that she stopped breast feeing me after 3 months as I had projectile vomiting - nice - and with my brother she couldn't keep up with demand as he was a hungry, chubby (but very cute) baby.  

Wubble - Hi! Gosh it seems to take so long for NW to send out their letters - I think they sit in the typing pool far too long.    Hope the postie delivers it this week. Do you think you are able to come along to the Xmas get together? It would be great to meet you.

Kim, Anya, Linz, Ali and everyone else 'Hello' - I best dash as I have done diddly squat today and still have to have lunch, shower, walk dog, and get to mother in laws for 3pm ish


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - how you doing?  Been thinking about you lots.  Did you survive last night ok?  You did well even going out, must have been difficult.


Anya - thanks for the info on FET.  I heard all about 'the event' yesterday for first time, so managed to find that its repeated on wednesday night 11.05pm, channel 4 incase anyone else wants to see it!  So i have it set to record!  Poor Hugie, thats rubbish getting told that in a letter.  At least he has a diagnosis though and they can do what is needed to make him as pain free as possible.


Wubble! Welcome back!  Nice to see you again, you know what i mean lol!!  I have same problem with NW and letters.  When my amh result finally came through (because i kept phoning!), Dr Kay told me that there was info in the post for me about what to do next, info about donor eggs etc.  Well im still waiting!!  I cant remember what date was but its in my signature at bottom.  Keep phoning them, they do take such a long time though.  Once we phone tomorrow with our result, lets see how long it takes for a letter to come back!  Nice to have you back and i hope that when letter does finally come back it has some positive news on your next steps.  Im sure you have done enough research to know what you want, so just push for what you want.


Well my AF lasted its usual 2 days, so was all clear by friday.  But yesterday and today ive been really crampy feeling.  I thought that all aches, pains and anything left to analyse would have all gone once AF left.  I guess it must still be recovering from EC.  Dreading doing test tomorrow as i know that i will stupidly still have that little bit of hope until i see the big neon negative sign flashing at me.  How on earth are you meant to do that test they gave you?!!  Are you meant to pee in something to make it easier?  Any suggestions of what to use?!  Im racking my brains thinking what can i pee in that is not tainted with perfume or make up that wont affect my pee.  Sorry for such a daft question, its my first time ever doing a test!!


Hey to kim, Ali, Molly, Sarah, Bev, Febe and anyone else ive missed out.


xx


----------



## Linz7

Sorry PB - hope you managed to get all that done before you got to the mother in laws and that you've had a good day xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz. I'm doing ok hope you are too. Going out sat was ok. Is good to have some distractions. I had a look at the test and opened it up as it made no sense to me but I think I understand it. I'm planning on using a yogurt pot! I know what you mean about the result. I think it will be easier to think to the future once it's out of the way though. 

Hi to everyone else. 
M x


----------



## Mathilde

Pb - forgot to say big thank you for your lovely words. 

So, test day today and confusingly there was a very faint line so nw have said to test again on Friday. They say it's really unlikely to be a pregnancy. They just need to rule out ectopic. So unfortunately it's dragging the whole thing out.

Linz, how are you doing?

M x


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - oh thats just horrible, how are you feeling?  You must be soo confused.  Thankyou for tips re yogurt pot, never thought of that!  Well i was up at 5.45 doing 2 tests, just to be sure.  Both were so clearly negative, which was as expected anyway.  So i just jumped straight back into bed and tried to sleep again.  I didnt get upset, was probably just glad to have it over.  Sorry that you got no closure from yours.  I havent even phoned NW yet.  DH home tonight so thats good. Did you go to work today? xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Welcome back Wubble. We missed u!

Linz and Mat, thinking about u today.   OMG Mat, u must be going through some rollercoaster having seen a faint line. Did u do a clearblue as well? Mine showed up really quickly and line was much darker as on hospital one.
Friday seems a long time to wait...

Shame u cant have blood taken a few days apart as that will show if your hcg levels are going up. All is crossed that it's not ectopic.

Had a quiet weekend. Did a bit of tidying and decluttering. Hubby finished fitting a new stair carpet.
Phoned estate agent this morning and the lady is popping round thursday morning at ten. Will give me a bit more time to declutter i.e. take down personal photos as i dont want them all over the internet.

Was supposed to get a flue jab today but surgery told me this morning that they already have a huge queue. Have a docs appointment at half twelve, when the drop in clinic ends and dentist at 4. CAnt really be bothered sitting there for hours waiting to get the jab. Thought i'd ask doc nicely if i could make a seperate appointment for that instead.
Surely they cant expect people to take all day off work to sit in line for hours....

NHS scan tomorrow....eeeek. Need to remember to drink lots. Last time my bladder felt full after only a bit of liquid and the picture wasnt so clear.

Wubble, if i were u I'd keep phoneing NW till they give u an answers about the letter. I used to be like u and wait patiently. It was so frustrating as sometimes u were waiting for months and months. In the end i wasnt shy to pick up the phone and they seemed to get their finger out a lot quicker. Other option is to bombard them with emails  .
Just say u are worried letter got lost in post as u were told 6 weeks ago that you'd have it in a few days.

PB, Kim, Ali, Corrin, Bev, Kayla, Sarah....Hugs to u all.
xxx


----------



## anyamac

Linz u must have posted while  was typing...

So sorry Hun. At least hubby is home tonight to give you a big   .

Sending u cyber hugs too.

If u book your review for round about 3rd to 5th dec u could combine the trip with our ROLLERCOASTER XMAS MEET UP  ....would be lovely to see u there (at the latest).

 
x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Anya. Crap news about flu queue. I wonder if GP is really nice whether they'd just do it for you at your appt. Have just tested once. Have a spare test but just a cheapy tesco one I think so will maybe use that one on Wednesday. Have come home for lunch and going to work from home so that feels ok. 

Big hugs Linz. Bet you can't wait to see dh tonight. You've done so well with him away. 
I'm off to watch crappy TV over lunch!

Hi to everyone. 
M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Mathilde - I think the Tesco test will work fine. I used their brand. Hope you enjoyed crappy TV programmes! I watched the X factor results with my niece last night and it is good fun watching with her as she gets so animated about it all - she is 9. Takes it all quite to heart.

Anya - Hughie sounds busy - he has been doing a fair bit in the house - I remember all your earlier posts about him painting etc    My appointment for the flu jag is next week and I see from my letter the swine flu is now part of the annual flu vaccination they are giving pregnant ladies in my area. I think I have to turn up between 9.30 and 12.30 and as you say join the queue - might take my lunch with me    You will see a difference in the baby at tomorrow's scan I would think.   

I have been using another girls car parking space at work as she has been off ill and just told she comes back next week. Glad she is better but bummed about not having a car space. My journey will be drive to train station, get train, then get bus - yuk. Really don't like the thought of all the germs floating around on the train and bus, and hanging about in the freezing cold waiting on the train and bus. Plus generally you don't get a seat on the bus as it is so full. Need to see how it goes. My priority is keeping in good health for me and the bump.
I guess if I do it for a month or so and it is too tiring I will see if I can reduce my hours from full time although trying to save as much as possible at the moment.  Certainly don't want to end up shattered. 

Hi to all x x


----------



## anyamac

Got my flue jab after all. When i arrived at surgery just before half twelve there wasn't a soul in the waiting room. Asked if the clinic had closed....and the lovely nurse re-opened it for me.

Hopefully wont get any side effects.

Got a bargain on ebay the other day. They had CSI Vegas complete dvd boxsets for £7.99 each including free postage. Treated myself to season 2, 3 and 4, so will have plenty to keep me entertained over the next few months.  

PB i totally understand your worries about the train/bus. Some people are so inconsiderate and cough and sneeze without using a tissue or their hand/arm. I always worry about the same thing. Seem to always get a cold when i've been on a plane. Dont know if it's the air con or all the people on board...

Another thing i hate is going to public toilets, washing and drying hands and then having to open the door after loads of people, who obviously didnt bother to wash theirs....yuk.

Hopefully somebody else will go off sick and you can "borrow" their car space.

I'm so lucky i've been able to cut my hours. Currently only work 20 hours a week. Don't know how all you full time ladies do it, as i'm totally shattered after work. All i seem to be wearing these days is either my works uniform (black trousers and purple nursery polo shirt) or my pyjamas lol.

Dentist at 4....don't want to go, but have already changed the appointment 3 times due to feeling queasy. They always seems to go on about flossing and brushing you teeth properly....total lecture and makes u feel like ur a kid again    .

x


----------



## molly76

Wow been busy on here.!!

Hi Linz, Glad your hubby is back to you today, hope you're doing ok    

Hi Mathilde, Hope it's not an ectopic pregnancy    and hope you are feeling ok ish xx

Hi Anya, Good luck for tomorrow      

Hi PB, Shame about the car space, it's nuts spaces are so rare in cities - very annoying for you! Hope you're well otherwise xx

Hi Wubble, Hope you're well, glad you got an appointment - do only as much as you can tolerate - it's difficult to do everything they say to do - I liked the appointments as they seem to be update with new things that are researched, Glad your GP is on board with blood tests too, all crossed for you xx           

Hi Kim , Ali, Bev, Corrin, Febe, Fyfey, Sarah and to anyone I didn't mention xxx

All fine with me - DH home tomorrow night so looking forward to having him back - better dash as aoife sleeping and need to do some work!! Been on ********/hotmail/ebay and now here!!!
Loved" The Event" Linz and PB - goona be a good show - did kind of remind me of lost - think the... oops better not say any more as Linz - you haven't seen it yet!!

cheerio xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Molly, ta for hugs.  Hope you have fun with hubby - I'm so in admiration of all you ladies with partners that work away - although I definitely like a bit of time and space to myself, I know you have to cope with much longer periods. You've got me intrigued about the event - think I'll sky plus it as I really liked lost.

Hi Anya, hope dentist went OK - I hate going - totally agree about feeling told off!, I think I'm due in November.    Good luck for tomorrow - hope your bladder's not too uncomfortable. 

Hi PB, watched a bit of loose women, but it got too annoying - they were arguing over whether cheryl should have done her tv interview. I've sky plussed x factor results and have managed not to find out who went so better watch that tonight. good luck with getting parking/hours sorted.  I've found out that some people are working slightly longer days and taking a day off once a fortnight or month, so might look into that as I often work longer days anyway (although not so much recently!).

Hi Wubble, thanks for your lovely post.  Hope things going ok with you and that you hear from nw soon - it's always tough to know how much harassing to do, but it sounds like a bit of chasing up is definitely worth doing.  You sound like you're being sensible with the nutrition thing.  It's so hard to know what to do when there's so much extreme advice out there.  I found an old email from a nutritionist I saw - she'd sent veg juice recipes which I never tried so had a guilt pang about that.  Have definitely not been eating that well recently so I'm giving myself a few days of comfort eating then I'll get back on track. I know I need to think of it as looking after myself, rather than denial.

Hi Fe, hope you're doing OK.  Have you told any friends/family?  I've only told a very few people, and only one friend (who's been thru ivf herself) knew it was happening this month.  I know everyone's different so do what's right for you.  I've certainly found this board helpful for offloading and advice.


Hi Linz, Kim , Ali, and everyone else,
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, just a quickie as trying to get her nibs to sleep. Had an email from a friend..her sister has just given birth to her TENTH (yes, you saw right..10th) child! Neither her nor her Hubby works and all have been single pregnancies as far as I know. Honestly, makes my blood boil when everyone on this board is desperate for a positive line and she just needs to look at her other half and she's up the duff again but contributes nothing to society. Her GP has already warned her twice that it could kill her the speed that she's churning them out at bit she's one of those serial baby factories..doesn't feel "happy or complete" unless she's pregnant..but 10..that's downright irresponsible.

Sorry..rant over!


----------



## molly76

Have just had to pick myself up from the floor!! 10 children!! totally mental - that does bug me though,holy cow. When I went in for my induction to NW, the lady across the way from me was having her 5th baby - she was a nice lady though but her GP had warned her also as her heart is now affected and she was on heart meds throughout her pregnancy!!
She had a 7yr old, 5yr old, 3yr old, 18mth yr old and her new baby, plus she had lost a baby inbetween and she was my age!!!!
Better dash, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## anyamac

Crikey 10!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeek  . Even the one with 5!!! We have a family in the village too. She is 23 and is expecting kid no 5!!! They are on the social and social services are involved with the kids.
She walks through town, pushing a buggy with a toddler, pregnant belly sticking out, the other 2 in tow whilst smoking a ***  . Makes me angry too. Kids are all lovely. Would love to take them home and give them a bath, clean clothes and brush their hair.

Survived the dentist. Was a lovely new lasy dentist. Looked like she was just out of uni lol. Did a grand job descaling and polishing. I'll never drink black tea again. Wanna keep them nice and sparkling like that lol.
Didnt get a lecture about brushing this time, just "floss daily". Supposedl my brushing is fine  .

Molly bet you cant wait to see hubby tomorrow. He'll probably see a big difference in Aioffe. They change so quickly at that age.
When are you going for your weekend away? How long is hubby home for?

Hugs to all
x


----------



## wubble

Hi All,

We watched the event. I wasnt keen to watch it but DH was then I couldnt keep my eyes off it .It does look like its going to be good.

Mathilde - the positive line is a puzzle! Hope your okay mrs    I'm good with eating but I'm also bad sometimes    I'm partial to a chocolate button or two with a cup of tea and if I've got a bag of them in the fridge then they dont last long. I just try to be sensible but not deprive myself of stuff that I love otherwise I would just be miserable. 

Anya - good luck for the scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

PB - I'm a bit like your niece    I get really carried away when I watch the tv, I shout at it like they are going to hear me. Re travelling on the bus, hopefully there will be some people with manners who will give a lady a seat. 

Linz - hope your okay mrs.

Alidoll - 10 kids, OMG    Where would they all sleep! Well if some of the government policies that they are talking about introducing kick in then that might put a stop to their breeding! 

I got home after work and my DH face said it all, we got the letter. It was addressed to both of us so he opened it. Basically they said that they would expect to see 8 follicles and that along with my AMH result would mean that IVF would likely be unsuccessful   . I'm so upset and angry. Angry because the letter was dated 11th October so its been sitting on Dr Kay's desk for almost 2 weeks before it was sent - nothing is urgent is it! And the letter says there is an appointment enclosed to go back up to the unit and there isnt.

Obviously I'm upset as I just dont know what to do now? To me the letter is saying I'm not going to get IVF. At first I was saying to DH that I'll challenge them on it but then I started thinking maybe I cant and if they dont think its going to be worth it then I'm goosed. 

My friend has a friend who is 40 and went through IVF at the start of this year. My friend told her about me only having 4 follicles and she told her to tell me not to give up hope. When she went for her action scan she only had 2 follicles, they told her to abandon the cycle and 'save her money'. But her DH was keen for them to go on and convinced her and they decided to go for EC. She got 2 eggs, anyway, one definitely fertilised and she got ET, is now pregnant and I think is due within the next couple of weeks. 

How can they just give up on people when there are stories like that out there.

Sorry, feel like I'm just back and moaning already   

Wx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Wubble Hun.    
This is what we are here for. If you cant moan and vent to us, who can you? 
I can understand how gutted you are about the letter. The missing appointment seems like the last straw.
Maybe they are trying to "put you off" because it might put their "success rates" off  . That's the feeling i got when we had a consultation in GRI.
After that we changed to NW.

I know they can be slow, but at the end of the day I always felt they really cared about us as individuals.

Could you have another chat with Dr Kay? Linz managed to get quite a few follies and they all fertilised. Your friend's friend also managed to get her BFP.
The whole journey is such an emotional rollercoaster. I suppose NW cant be too positive in case it doesnt work. They never seemed positive when we went through treatment either. They always seemed overly cautious. Suppose they have to be in case people complain afterwards or sue them because it didnt work.

I know giving up on your own eggs is a big step. Have you thought about becoming an eggshare recipient, like PB and myself? I suppose PB and myself have had years to come to terms with the thought of donor eggs. I was told for nearly 20 years that I would never have kids.
This baby feels 100% mine. The other lady (I'll be forever grateful) just gave me the eggs.
It is my lining that tempted junior to implant and it's my oxygen and blood feeding the baby.
I also believe in nurture over nature. For the genetic stuff like hair color, eye colour, height, skin tone etc they match you to the donor....
I'm not saying do it, but it's another possibility for you if all else fails. I think waiting times when we did it were about 6 months.

I suppose it'll come down to "How would you feel if in years to come you look back and think what if I had given it one last try..."

Sending huge cyberhugs  
x


----------



## wubble

Hi Anya, 

Thanks for the hug, I actually think I felt it from here   

Its just so ironic that this time last year I was waiting to hear when I could share my eggs with someone and now I might be looking for someone to share theirs with me! Life is just full of twists and turns.

I dont know about donor eggs, DH didnt seem too keen the last time I mentioned it. But then I read yours and PB's posts and you just seem so happy and content that maybe it is something I can think about at some point.

Thanks for you post Anya, you are just so lovely   

Wx


----------



## Linz7

Wubble - i want to scream for you, i know how frustrating it is receiving that kind of news by a lousy letter.  I just had to pop on quickly to let you know when i was going through acupuncture a few weeks ago the acupuncturist was telling me about another lady at same stage as me.  She had an AMH of less than 1, she had one follicle that was big enough.  So went through EC and got the egg, it fertilised and it was the highest grade of embryo possible.  She had it transferred.  Ive been meaning to get in touch and ask whether that lady got her BFP.  Ill do that this week.  The acupuncturist told me before my scan that no matter how many follicles are there push for EC, she said its your body and your cycle.  I had 6 eggs collected this time, they predicted that i would get between 5 & 7.  Did you do acupuncture first cycle?  I really believe it helped me get 6 eggs.  After i got similar letter to you i spoke to Dr Kay and said i am not ready to give up on trying to get my own eggs, so we both agreed that we would have one attempt at getting my owns eggs.  And i think they were all surprised that we had 4 mature enough and they all fertilised.  You managed to get 4 follicles last time, why not push for doing one more cycle and how ever many follicles you get push for EC.  This is your body and it is your right to try for your own biological child.  For me i had to try at least once, i wasnt ready to give up on it so easily.  Then i would be able to accept that donor eggs was the next route to go down.  Just looking at Anya and PB made me sure that this was an option to me.

I had decided that if Dr Kay wouldnt let me go through another cycle them i would find a clinic that would.  Meanwhile i would join the donor waiting list in NW.  GCRM is the place in glasgow that will put you through treatment, thats where that lady got her 1 egg collected.  They have a website, it shows the protocols they use with the different levels of AMH.  The only thing with them is that they are completely private and a bit more expensive than NHS private prices.  I phoned them and they were lovely on phone, they posted me out a brochure.  All the prices are on website.  

Give yourself a few days to think about what you want, look at every possiblity and then phone Dr Kays secretary to arrange a phone call with Dr Kay.  Thats what i did, after a few days i had to phone back to see why she hadnt phoned.  Think she phoned me later that day, and within i month that was me ready to start again.

Dont give up, remember its quality not quantity.  Eat brazil nuts, drink pineapple juice, do whatever it takes to make sure you get at least one good quality egg.  If they wont help you find someone else who will!  Did you get your vitamin D checked?

Thinking of you lots, sorry ive probably rambled on to much.  I just want you to know that it is possible, keep the faith xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Wubble, just saw your post and I wanted to say don't give up on anything just yet, lots of positive stories out there. Lots of     to you. I really wish NW would get a better system of getting info/results out to folk and I know they're up the walls but it's such a stressful and tense time for everyone involved in treatment, it can add to your stress. I hope you'll get a review appointment soon and you can always go for a second opinion to another clinic,have everything xxxxxxxxxxx for you.        

Hi Anya, Glad you're doing well, I loved what you said about your little baby and I totally agree with you xx No idea where we are off to - just a night away on Thursday night but so looking forward to it to be honest xx

Hi Linz, Hope you'll have a relaxing few days with DH before you go back to work xx

Better go to bed now!! Night Night all xx


----------



## febe

HI all

Sorry I dont remember names very well will try start writing them all down.  

Wow this is a busy thread and im still trying to keep up with everyone so please dont think im being rude.

Wubble so sorry to hear you had to wait so long for your letter, I find that with NW too, although they have such a great rate of success and ment to the best around there admin side lets them down.

Linz how you doing?  

We are doing assisted IUI just now and was at NW yest for my scan and my lining thin so started injection last nigth, i get 75m of Gonal, then back sat for another scan then will take it from there.  Last month we had to go for 4 scan so nurse siad jsut go with what happen last month.  I also ask about drinking etc and sex I know silly question but have read so much on this sit that ive been trying most thinigs and nothing really helping.  Nurse said allowed alocohol but dont bing drink have a few but not to get totally drunk.  Sex yeah thats ok every after insemination.  Am trying really hard to eat more fruit and veg and do bit more exercise too.

I went to see a local lady last night about acupuncture, so start that next wed.  Really dont like needles but willing to give anything a try.

Matilda - we well I have told a few of my friends I find it really hard some day meeting up with all me school friend who all have kids and its just all baby and kid talk.  They aren't that supportive at time but that probably cause ive snapped there nose off if they asked me something and its not exactly the easiest conversation to bring up.  We do however have one of my husdands friends who have also been to nw for treatment so we talk a lot to them or at lweast i do but my husband is a very private person and keeps it all to himself.  My family know as im quite close to them too but only his dad know as he works for his dad so has to ask for time off alot.

I cant believe that lady is having her 10th child that nonsence how could anyone cope with all of them, and afford stuff aswell.  Lucky lady tho!

Hope everyone else is doing fine

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello all

Wubble - quite understand the frustration and why you would be upset. I reckon though if you want to try with your own eggs NW will do this for you. Like Anya said I always find them to be quite cautious. Maybe just don't want to build hopes up. I remember saying to the Dr I had a few questions I would like to ask about freezing embryos and she said not to think about that as really unlikely with an egg share cycle. But both Anya and I have been lucky to have frozen embryos too. So nothing can ever be ruled out. 

I totally realise there are some ladies here for whom the egg donation route is just not something you want to do but honestly I do not for a minute think of this little baby as anyone's but mine and Ross's. I am a big believer in nuture v nature. But also I think it is a little bit exciting as who knows maybe the baby will have little hidden talents that we will find out as he or she grows up    NW do try to match characteristics but they can only go so far with that as it depends on how many donors they have etc but if you are prepared to wait longer then the 'match' could really be suited to you. I had said I wanted to start as soon as possible and didn't have an issue with hair or eye colour - that was because I am CMV negative and only around 25% of donors are CMV negative so I didn't want to hang on for ages. As it happened the egg donor who didn't turn up on egg collection day had brown eyes, and the donor we were matched with next had blue eyes so actually a far better match for us as we both have blue eyes. Height wise she is the same as me, with blond hair. I am dark brown but then my brother is fair haired so who knows really whether my eggs would have produced a brown or blond haired baby! I would love to know more about our donor in the sense of hobbies, personality but we didn't get any info other than skin tone, weight, hair colour, eye colour and height. For the first donor (the one who fell through as she was CMV positive) we got to know job, hobbies, and motivation for donating which was lovely. Plus at the end of the day it is a private decision whether to say - if you did use donor eggs you don't need to tell friends or family. We have but I am just so chuffed I am happy for people to know about our little miracle with donor eggs. Still cannot believe it some days. I do find myself wondering whether the donor went back for another cycle for herself and whether it worked for her - I hope so.

I hope you get an appointment soon and a chance to ask NW about giving it a go with your eggies.                

Febe - good luck with the acupuncture. Hopefully you will find it relaxing and then the needles won't bother you at all.

Wow - 10 babies - crazy.   How can she possibly care for the needs of 10 children. My sister-in-law said when she was in hospital this lady had just had her 5th and kept leaving her while she went out for a cig. Honestly I think a cut back in the benefit money might make people think twice about churning out babies. 

Need to scoot for lunch. A big Hi to all. xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya - meant to ask how scan went today with junior being nearly 16 weeks? I guess all the little features will be quite clear on the screen now - hope you get a wave


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB
I couldnt agree more wit what you said about the donor. I also cant wait to find out hidden talents or quirks  .

Cant wait to see what junior looks like when he or she is born. 50% will be Hughie. Cant wait for people to say "she looks like you" lol.
A lot of people like family and close friends know about the donor eggs. want to be honest with junior too one he/she is old enough and explain that a lovely lady gave Mummy an egg so she and Daddy could have a baby and that Junior is really special as she grew in Mummy's belly after the nice doctor put Junior there to grow. I'll also tell Junior that Daddy wanted to help other Mummys and Daddys who couldnt have babies and gave them some seed.

I think if you tell them early it's not a big issue for them. 

Scan today was cancelled. Midwife phoned me at work to tell me the plane couldnt leave Stornoway due to fog. So gynea didnt get here. Next visit is 16th Nov.
Told her I had been hoping to have scan sooner as i was desperate to see if all was still ok after stopping hormones.
She offered to find out if I could have a scan in Stornoway. She's phoning me tomorrow to let me know when.
Suits me much better as Hughie will get to go as well. I could fly up in the morning and back in the afternoon, or maybe come back with him if it's a friday.

Miserable day here. All dreich today. Had to go to bed after work. Couldnt stop yauning all day. Wonder if it's anything to do with flu jab. Arm looks all swollen and bruised where they injected me. All for a good cause though.
Just had toast for dinner. Couldnt be bothered cooking.

Need to pop out in a mo and get milk and bread for some friends who are coming off the ferry tonight. 

Then home, shower, pjs, fleecy blanket and "Rivercity" followed by "CSI" before bed.

Hugs
x


----------



## anyamac

....ups just noticed that I wrote "she" a lot in the above post. Hope Junior wont be offended if she's a boy lol.

Girls, have you noticed that apart from Angela evreybody else had girls so far? Wonder if IVF produces more girls or is it just the Rollercoaster thread lol.
No wonder i'm typing "she".

x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - loved your explanation to junior. Agree that telling them when they are old enough to understand is much better than dropping a bombshell when they turn 18. Sorry about your scan, hopefully they can get you an appt on stornoway soon. Good news is that once you reach 20 wk scan you DON'T NEED A FULL BLADDER! 

Mat / Linz - how the two of you doing? Sorry I'm not able to post long posts now that I'm back at work but am thinking about you (and everyone else on the board).

Wubble - don't give up, Dr Rajikow basically said it was highly unlikely I'd be able to conceive naturally after my abandoned cycle but I've got a gorgeous wee lassie sleeping beside me as I type (im on the phone so excuse predictive text mistakes).

PBundle, Kim, febe and everyone I've missed..big hello!

At work today..nothing exciting happened to report. Work tomorrow again then off Thursday and Friday - yeah!


----------



## wubble

Hey Everyone,

Thank you all for your posts. I didnt call NW today, felt like I was just cry if I did so need a couple of days to get a wee bit stronger. 

Linz - thank you so much for your post. After reading your post I wanted to puff my chest out and and shout AYE TOO RIGHT!!! I was thinking about you and how well you done on your last cycle. I totally think the same as you, I just want them to let me try my own eggs first. If it isnt successful then okay at least I wont be wondering 'what if' and I'll know for sure that I tried everything. I agree, then I can think about donor eggs, like you say Anya and PB show how wonderful it is. I've been having acupuncture since March this year, I was going once a week until July when I got my second bleed, now I go once a fortnight. I should of had a session tonight but cancelled, I was just feeling last night that there is no point but I'll call and re-arrange another appointment.

PB - thanks for your post. I think I would consider egg donation but I'm not sure about DH. I had mentioned it previously when the AMH result came in but he said he didnt know. I suppose I have to put myself in his shoes and wonder would I want donor sperm? Maybe he just needs time to think about it like I do. I spoke to my mum about it when I got the low AMH result, she said that to make a cake you need eggs, flour, butter and sugar - I would only be needing the eggs to help make the cake but I would be proving the flour, butter and sugar which just as important ingredients    

Anya - Och, thats poo that your scan was cancelled. Fingers crossed for the Stornaway appointment.

Alidoll - thanks mrs. Your story totally gives me hope that maybe I could get lucky and have a successful cycle and hopefully have a gorgeous wee lassie (or laddie) beside me. x

Hi to Molly, Febe, Kim, Sara and everyone else.

Wx


----------



## preciousbundle

Wubble - love your mum's comment about the ingredients needed for the 'cake' - that's hilarious    Maybe I can add that into the story for our child once they are old enough to smile at that comment!!

Anya - bummer about the scan but sounds like the next date isn't too far away. I noticed too that there are lots of little girl babies on this NW thread. I was reading another thread yesterday which said many IVF babies are boys as the boy sperm gets to the egg quicker although the girl sperm lasts longer. No idea if that comment is a lot of rubbish but interesting anyway! My friend's clairvoyant thinks ours is a boy. Lets face it - 50% chance of being right.

We also intend telling baby about the gift of an egg as I think it is far better to be honest from an early age plus we have already told lots of friends and family about the donor eggs so couldn't not tell the baby! I haven't joined the Donor Conception Network but I read that they have a little story book you can buy to explain about the eggs and seeds and mummy's tummy   

Got a fright on the drive to work today. The cars in front crashed and I was a few cars behind, everyone hit the brakes and I managed to stop about a metre before I would have whacked into the van in front. Scary - heart was pounding. I know the brakes on the Golf are excellent anyway. Thank goodness we weren't on the motorway where everyone drives faster. It was a straight road so don't really understand how the crash happened although I guess that is why they call it an accident as you don't set out to have an accident! 

Kim - how are the girls getting on at nursery?

Molly - enjoy your night away    

Ali - has Kirsty said 'mama' yet?! 

Hi to all x


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - how are you?  Did you do another test today?

PB - thats rubbish about losing the space, is there any way you can car share with someone who has a space save all that public transport?  Instead of you reducing your hours, could you not get gp to do it?  That way you would stay on same pay and it wouldnt affect maternity pay?  Thank goodness you werent involved in that accident today!

Anya - hows the arm?  Ive never watched CSI, is it worth me starting?  Any word on your SY scan?

Molly - how you doing?  Did your DH make it home safely?  Hope you have a fantastic night away tomorrow night. Looking forward to watching the event so i can join in on the chats lol.

Alidoll - is your friends sister right in the head, sorry lol.  But that is just madness, especially after getting told to stop getting pregnant.  Thats completely irresponsible.  She could give us all one each and she would still have plenty left for herself!!  No wonder you needed a rant!  Also crazy about the lady in hopsital with Molly and the one near Anya.  Some people eh!

Fe - how you doing?  I hope the injecting is going well and all will be good on saturday for scan.  What are they checking for then?  Sorry i dont know how IUI works.

Wubble - how you feeling today?  Loved your mums explanation, its soo true.  At the end of the day, that baby would be all yours.  Without you it wouldnt grow and without you it couldnt survive.  I do believe that our babies are out there somewhere, but maybe they just dont come from the place that we expect them to come from.  For me its all about being a family, to be able to care for a child from the womb until adulthood.  In the grand scheme of things, does it matter how that baby arrived into our lives.  We would always be thankful that they did eventually arrive and they would be cared and loved for more than anything.  Ever since i started this rollercoaster journey things have happened that have completely winded me, at first you have no idea what to think and you are faced with tough decisions.  Once you have a few days to process the info and start to think clearly you soon find a way to start dealing with things.  What seems like a big deal now, wouldnt be such a big deal the minute you hold your own baby.  I love the way Anya and PB are planning on telling their little ones as soon as possible, these babys have their mothers blood running through their veins.  Theres a genetic bond there from the minute they started growing inside them.  Whatever you decide to do we are all here for you.

Kim - how you doing? Hows the girls?

As for me - i phoned NW on Monday eventually!  There was no mention of a review appointment.  All she said was have two more periods and then phone us.  For FET they said i will be sniffing for 2-3 weeks until lining thin enough, then they start me on HRT to get lining thicker.  Once it reaches 7mm thats me ready.  I dont know in what form i take the HRT though!  So by mid december i reckon i will have had 2nd AF.  So by the time they send me stuff out i think it would be end of january before i would be starting.  I would be due 3rd AF early january but i doubt i would have my drugs by then and we are seriously looking into a holiday early january.  I feel that thats really important for us after all we have been through, whats another few weeks anyway!

Unfortunately for me i have to go back to work tomorrow, been off for a whole month!  So thats going to be major shock to the system.  I texted my boss today asking to check whether i could have annual leave in january explained we need a break after everything and before we start again.  She sounded shocked that we would be starting again and said she would have to refer me to occupational health if i was going to be off again.  I said thats fine, if thats what i have to do then ill do it.  I said my GP spoke to NW and she will only sign me off for the length of time they said, so its all been done above board.  I really do not want to be working after ET, its to dangerous with the radiation.  My only other option then is to tell everyone at my work what i am going through.  That is the last thing i want to do, i live on an island where everybody knows your business.  People thrive on gossip and misery, it would put me under to much stress having everybody knowing what was happening.  Has anybody had any problems with their work about going through treatment?  Surely if your gp is happy to sign you off then thats good enough?!!

Yet another issue to deal with, they are never ending!!  Hey to anyone ive missed xx


----------



## Mathilde

Just a quickie. Did a test this morning. Faint positive again. All feeling a bit tough. Roll on Friday.
Linz - Hope you get things sorted with work. When I was off sick years ago a colleague sent me a really sweet message with a story from his French mum. Can't remember it exactly but something along the lines of... We have to juggle several balls - work, health, friends, family, partner. All are made of glass except work which is made of rubber. If you drop it it will bounce. So, other things need to take priority!

Hi to everyone else,especially wubble and febe. Thinking of you both. 
M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Mathilde - I was thinking of you this morning and wondering if you had tested again. Another faint positive-must be unsettling for you. Could you maybe go to your GP and ask for a blood test to be done to check HcG levels as if pregnant they rise steadily in the initial days and weeks. I didn't have this done but I know Anya did have this. What is NW saying?    to you.

Linz - my boss is really thoughtful and as she is training for a half marathon she said I can have her car space twice a week which is great. I shall see how the travel goes but bump needs to come first. Don't see it being an issue until next Jan really when I am bigger. Tried train the other day, ended up having to stand as train full, then change train (for some reason it wasn't going to stop at my stop), then the work shuttle bus when I had to stand again. It was so busy I was hanging onto the pole at the front of the bus beside the driver!! When I am a bit further on I will just point at bump, smile, and ask for a random male's seat    See how it goes. I might ask to work from home one day a week too which would help. Keen to work for as long as poss so long as this is feasible as I won't get mat pay as I won't have been in the new job for long enough, so saving at the moment. It is a contract job so all a bit different but I looked into it and as I have been working fulltime for years since leaving uni I will get maternity allowance from the government which is the same as statutory mat pay. Just miss out on the 6 weeks full pay that work would give otherwise. But I wouldn't change my situation for any job as I am sure you can imagine - ever so grateful that this treatment has worked.

Sounds a great idea to have a holiday in Jan    Something to look forward to after Crimbo. Sorry, I don't have any advice on the time off work issue. I know in my old job they actually asked you to take a holiday or self cert for 5 days if they knew it was IVF (they weren't too flexible about it really) but surely your work has to accept a Dr's line? It is good your GP is supportive xx


----------



## Masue

Hello everybody,

Have posted on the Christmas board.

Ali - couldn't help but laugh about Kirsty 1st word - lets hope mumma comes a close second. Oli (my nephew) did baby sign and for a good couple of months made the sign for 'cow' whenever my sister came into the room! On balance I think I would prefer silence! The concert sounds great - for my sins I have to admit that I have never been to a live concert (booked for eminem but was cancelled as he felt tired!). Defo needs to be on my 'to do' list! Jaw still on the floor regarding your friends sister&#8230; my neighbours expecting number 3 (neither of which are looked after - both kids are filthy, smelly and never taken out, no boundaries - draw over the walls break toys etc) they say they are stopping after this one but not sure they know how! The mum continually says comments like 'I just need to iron a pair of marks trousers to get pregnant' (and yes she does know about us!).

Anya - Good to hear about your dentist - mine is lovely (and a hottie into the bargain!) so going to the dentist is something I almost look forward to!). Bummer about your scan - hopefully they will be able to give you a date on the mainland soon. Thanks for asking about the dog - his leg split open a couple more times and I think he is going to scar, but thanks to his 'lampshade collar' (which he doesn't realise he can walk forward with - typical lab!) it now seems to have healed. Now the next drama is Halloween and fireworks, both very scary for a big black lab! What type of dog/s do you have? With regards to the soap - just for fun! I come from a big family and a few years ago we found that we were all spending £100's on gifts so we came to the joint decision of making more stuff and bring the cost of brought stuff right down. It's really personal as well. In addition to soap this year I'm also making bath bombs, dead sea body scrub, bath salt, lip balm, wine glass charms, bag charms, beaded book marks, chilli jam and chilli vodka (really good in bloody mary's ;-} ). Do try to speak German to eggbert - it's a skill to have and works better if the additional language is spoken by mum. If you speak entirely in German to the wee one and Hughie speaks in English then although they may be slightly slower, they should pick up both languages. The chances are that they will be more proficient in German initially, but that should even when they go to school. My parents are both linguists (Dad is bilingual - Afrikaans and English, but also fluent in Norwegian, French and German, Mum is also fluent in French) but unfortunately never passes this down to us! Damm them! Thanks for the post about your friend who had success on her 4th try &#8230; give me loads of hope and keeps me positive.

PB - Haven't done much holiday shopping &#8230;.yet! We are flying from Manchester so hopefully going to visit the Trafford Centre before we go as we are both needing shorts and can't think of anywhere in Fife that would sell them at this time of year. Must be really worrying the whole stopping of hormones thing but delighted about your scan. Quite exciting about the extra scan for donor eggs - something to look forward to when we get there! I'm completely hooked on X-factor (wouldn't kick Matt out of bed either!) going to miss it when we are away - will need to watch it on the pc when we return. Hope you get the parking thing resolved at work - do you get risk assessed? If so it may be something to bring up - would consider it to be a reasonable adjustment!

Molly - hope your breast feeding is going well. My mum used to be a midwife (at the time when midwives believed and had resources to spend time with new mums and babies!) She has done a fair amount of BF support and is a font of knowledge in that area. I know she would be more than happy to talk things through with you and if you want I could PM you her number. Very exciting about little one getting her passport - problem is they change so quickly it could be any baby on most of them! Nice souvenir though!

Wubble - welcome back to the thread, nice to hear from you Mrs but gutted that you are not able to make the Christmas meet-up. So sorry about your results, take a bit of time to grieve and shout then demand some answers from NW. Hopefully they may still give you a chance like they did with Linz. Just let the donor issue sit for a while - it may feel a bit more right in the future but just focus on your eggs just now. If you want to chat about issues of donor eggs the thread is now quite knowledgeable! 

Bev and Corriann - hiya and hope the little ones are fine and dandy

Kim - rotton about the girls having colds again - on the plus side they will have both have fab immune systems. Is there anything underlying (asthma or anything?) The teething will make them more prone anyway. Thanks for the comment about me being in a good place just now - I didn't realise it until I read it but I am and proud to be so!

Linz - So sorry about your news - there is nothing I can say to make things okay but I can assure you that you will get there and feel better over the forthcoming months. I've been there three times so far and each time felt completely crushed, but as sure as eggs are eggs the sun rises the next day and day by day it gets easier. The holiday sounds a great plan and would defo look to squeeze that in before your next transfer (Sri Lanka is well worth a visit!) I've had three frozen transfers, so any questions just fire away! Do you think you'll be able to make the Christmas meet-up - would be fab to meet you. 

Mathilde - what a roller coaster for you. Thinking of you lots tomorrow and sending you loads of cyberhugs. Stay strong honey x All I can advise is just to take your time and do what feels right - don't be hard on yourself - laugh, cry scream - this process is poop enough without having to conform to other peoples beliefs as to how you should behave!

Febe - Welcome to the board - you'll get loads of support from here - keep posting and feel free to rant! In terms of what to say when nosey people ask about children I tend to have 3 responses 1) For irrelevant people who I don't know I tend to just laugh it off and say that as I am with kids all day I like to not be at night. 2) For close family and friends DH and I took the decision to say that we were unable to have children, were looking into options and didn't want to talk about it (this really kept the questions at bay and made sure that people were sensitive about it) and 3) for people are just plain nosey I find that a good '@#/? off!' usually works! (I don't normally swear but people should really keep their mouths shut sometimes &#8230; and those who mention my biological clock just need a good slap!)

No a lot of news from me, 8 sleeps till holidays Yippppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Quick update from me. Found out at 4pm that I've got a scan in Stornoway tomorrow. Fly out at 10 back at 3pm.

Estate agent came round today and took pictures and measurements. They are arranging for a new surveyor to come out on tuesday. This one is about £100 cheeper.

Went out for dinner with a pal tonight. Absolutely stuffed. Feel about 6 months pregnant lol.

Sarah I have 3 collies. Culla, Flash and Bonnie...my babies.
Wow all your crafty stuff sounds lovely. I used to have more time to do stuff like that when i was fostering (home all day). Never made anything as exotic as you though. You're right something home made is a lot more special and means a lot more.

Some sad news as well. Up to 40 pilot whales were spotted off Loch Carnan today. They shouldnt be here and we're worried they are going to strand. Hoping they find their way back to sea. Wanted to survey them after work today but had to organise flights for tomorrow. Planning on heading straight out tomorrow.

Linz, hope you have an ok day tomorrow. That was awful what your boss said. So inconsiderate especially after what you have just been through. They cant stop you taking sick days when you have a sick line.
Your (babies) health has to come first. I'd be rageing at her.    
i was really lucky this time. I tols my boss and my niece, who is one of my colleagues knew. They were looking out for me and making sure i didnt need to lift any toddlers. Did tell everybody else as soon as we had BFP because i wanted them to know wy i was having special treatment. Everybody was chuffed. I was hones about it being IVF as well.
Might bump in to you tomorrow   . 

Hope everybody else is fine...


Hugs, xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks 

Loaded with the cold so just a quick update before I head to bed. 

Anya - good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Mat - will your GP do a blood test tomorrow? Must be really upsetting not knowing what's going on..sending big hugs.

We have a Japanese shiba inu called Kai. He's 7 now and turning into Victor Meldrew when anyone passes by the house "get away from my garden!" Either that or Victor from Still Game! Thankfully he loves his wee sister..

Think kirsty picked up a bug at nursery as she's been proactive in the nappy department the last two days so reckon she's given up the cold as felt rotten yesterday and worse today..glad I'm not at work as slept in till 9.30 this morning.

Heading to bed now..night, night.


----------



## anyamac

Alidoll, hope you feel better soon. Hate having the cold.
Hope Kirsty gets better too.

Mat,    all goes well. Do you need to phone NW tomorrow?

x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all

Linz, hope today went OK - hope you're easing back gently!
Anya, good luck with the scan and trip to Stornoway.
Masue, thanks for the cyberhugs (and poop comment - made me smile)- so envious that you're nearly on holiday!
PB Thanks for thinking of me,  NW just said to test again on Friday and phone.  They said they'd send another test out but it hasn't arrived and my bladder can't wait for the post in the morning! Nipped out to the supermarket for a couple of pee sticks. Will maybe think about blood test next week if I'm still no further forward.
Glad you've got a parking space sorted out for some of the time, and here's hoping for lots of gallant men on the train.
Hi to everyone else.
M x


----------



## wubble

Hiya,

Mat, just popping on to see how you are? Hope you are okay.

Anya, looking forward to hearing how the scan went today.

Alidoll, hope you shake off that cold and feel better soon.

Hello to Sarah, Kim, Febe and everyone else.

I called NW this morning but got the answering machine. Left a message saying there was no appointment in the letter and was wondering if I can get a telephone appointment with Dr Kay. Just waiting on a call back. I'm really nervous.

Wx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning, It's 3am and daughter just woken crying so lying here trying to get her back to sleep. She's had her nappy changed (wet but not soiled thankfully) and is having a liquid support from mum. She's lucky I heard her as had taken 2 Lemsip max strength night nurse capsules as still feeling like death warmed up. Just hope she goes down quickly so I can try and go back to sleep..

Mat - you ok? Did u do another test? What did NW say? Been thinking about you all yesterday (seeing as its technically Saturday now)

Anya - did u get home safely? How's the sickness?

Kim - did the girls wear their spider outfits yet? 

Linz, febe, Corin, Bev, Masue, Wubble, PBundle - how you all doing (no bad wi the memory considering its the wee sma' oors o the day eh!

Sorry if I've forgot you..hello to the guest lurking in the background..come join us..the girls here are fantastic.

Anyway..going to see if madam will go to her bed now..

Night, night...sleep tight (and if you are heading to New York any time soon..don't let the bed bugs bite!) Lol...


----------



## Alidoll

On the mobile so predictive text if it doesn't make much sense!


----------



## Alidoll

That and its just after 3am folks and I'm loaded with the cold!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
I'm back. Scan was fantastic. Junior moved about and had grown loads. Could even see the little eye balls  . Baby's eyes were wide open.
Legs moved too and at one point i could see the little toes. So cute. Then J rubbed his or her face. 
Could have watched all day.

Felt really sick on the flight up. Had been awake sinke half two. Alidoll, if i had known u were up we could have chatted lol.
Wind woke me. Roof tiles were clonking and wind howling....
Then brain was on overdrive thinking "Will i get away" "What if i get stuck in Stornoway" etc. 
Before i knew it it was 8am and I was shattered.

Was slightly grey by the time i got off the plane. Hubby picked me up and did "I told you it was going to be bumpy"...  
Then he went " Look, over there the guy with the hat, he was on x factor!" I turned round and spoted and old guy with a crofters hat   Of courese i was looking at the wrong guy, cause in the cafe/shop stood John Adeleye (wearing a bonnet).
Seemingly he had had a gig in Stornoway and must have been heading back to civilisation.
If he had been Matt (with the hat) I would have gone up to him and insisted on a photo (and a snog  )...hee hee.

Flight back was a lot better.

Never managed to see the whales last night either but defo going out after two.
Check out some of the pics here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11654151

Ali, hope you and Kirsty are feeling a bit better today.

Linz, sorry i didnt get to see u yesterday.

Mat, hope ur ok. How did you get on with NW on friday? 

Kim, Corrin, Bev, Fe, Molly, Kayla, Sarah, PB hugs to u all.
xx

PS: Did anybody get tickets for Take That? 

/links


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, Anya - check you out, hanging out with the stars! So exciting to hear about scan.  What a journey to get there, but soooooo worth it.  Does this mean you'll go "public" now.

Alidoll, hope you're feeling better and have managed to get a bit more sleep! I am not a good cold sufferer and usually feel totally sorry for myself, so sending you lots of get better vibes.

Hi Wubble, did you get your call from Dr Kay? Hope you're doing ok.  My goodness there's a lot of waiting in this game. Hope you're finding nice things to keep your mind occupied.

Linz, hope you're doing ok honey, thinking of you lots.

AFM - Did clearblue test on friday. showed positive. spoke to nw. they have booked me in for  a scan on 10th nov.  they said there is a pregnancy but  they can't rule out an ectopic until then. so more waiting. trying not to get my hopes up as i did  bleed  a lot. i think i'll be testing a few more times before the 10th!
Hi to PB, Sarah, Febe and everyone else.  Thanks heaps for all the support


----------



## wubble

Hiya,
  
Mat - oh my goodness! I cant believe you are going to have to wait until the 10th November for an answer. I know its more money but can you maybe do a clearblue digital test and see what is says. I hope your okay mrs. I'm trying to be careful what I say here but didnt you have 2 embies put back? Maybe one of them was a sticky one?

Anya -great that the scan went well, how cute! The most famous person I've ever saw (without it being a panto or something) was Wolf from the gladiators   

Alidoll - hope your feeling better mrs

I called NW yesterday and just got the answering machine. Christina called me back a few hours later and said she could give me an appointment on 14th December! I was like 'December'! she said thats a cancellation appointment I should really be looking at January. So I asked for a telephone appointment with Dr Kay, she asked me when it would suit me, I said I was off w/b 8th November for a full week so that week would be better. She said she would email Dr Kay and ask. I just said the letter isnt really letting me know if I'm going to get to do a cycle on my own, if I should start to consider donor eggs or if its really unlikely that IVF will work but they will let me have a go anyway and I cant wait until December for that. I said to DH later on if its bad I would rather have it before 10 days before christmas.

Had another conversation with DH about donor eggs, he said if its what I wanted then he would be okay with it. I think he is scared though that I wont bond with the baby. So at least I know he will be on board if thats the only option we have.

Wx


----------



## molly76

Hello everyone, Just catching up with the news on here.

Hi Ali, Hope you and Kirsty are feeling better and the nasty bugs are leaving you both - it's pants being ill!! xx

Hi Anya, So thrilled that the scan went well - I can imagine the flight - I'm always quesy flying to Stornoway - without the bump!! You both must be so delighted, it's such a relief to have scans -  you could watch them all day x Hope the whales find their way back also xx

Hi Math, Hope you're feeling ok and I don't want to say much either but      for you xx

Hi Sarah, Thanks for offering for me to speak to your mum, the breast feeding is definitely getting better and I'm not as sore - I'm taking these homeopathy tablets - new era biochemic tissue salts and they are doing the trick,just hoping I won't break down again!! It's great you'll have a good old holiday to look forward to, not long now!! Have you bought new bits??

Hi Wubble, Hope you're ok and am      that Dr Kay phone call will be positive. It's good you and your DH have spoken about DE too. Fingers xxx for you and sending you lots of        

Hi PB, Hope you and baby bump are keeping well? Glad you got a space for a couple of days sorted xx

Hi Linz, Hope you got on ok at work? I wouldn't worry about what your boss says - even if you get referred to occupational health - they are normally very supportive and if you are in daily contact with radiation then it's important if you have treatment that you stay away - I would do the same as you. Your GP will have no problem with this. My last Charge Nurse was very supportive really and was always making sure the proper risk assessments were carried out and I didn't do anything to hinder the pregnancy. Think of you and I loved the line about juggling things and how work is like rubber - my mind cannot retain info - can't remember who wrote it - PB? Wubble? Mathilde? I'm very bad - just read it too!!
Hi Kim, Bev, Corrin, Fyfey and Febe - hope you're all well xx Hi to anyone I missed also xx

Well we had a lovely night away Thursday night - ended up at Crieff Hydro - nice to chill away from the house, had a lovely meal and Aoife was no bother. We got her passport pictures taken yesterday - running about Perth in the rain looking for a place - then we had to sit her on a stool!! 7 weeks 5 days old with us both crouched down either side of her to hold her in an upright position!! I coludn't help laughing - she looked so tiny sitting on the stool in a big shop! Anyway got them done so can send off for her passport Monday!!

Anyway that's my news, strictly come dancing and the x factor tonight!! Love it, am hoping Mary will sing something a bit different though. Loved the Event last night too - exciting. I probably need to get out more really xx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks

4am and Kirsty is wide awake again..she's had some mummy milk but shows no sign of wanting to go bed. Still feeling like poo so unless I have a sudden improvement later on today, I won't be going to work on Monday that's for sure! I've to go to inverness on Wed and that'll be my goal for this wk.

Mat - oh, lassie! What a nightmare having to wait all that time before you get an answer. Really hoping its good news and that its a little fighter you have in there. Sending massive cyber hug your way.

Molly - the passport photos are hilarious aren't they! Kirsty got hers done at Jessops in Edinburgh. The guy put her on a cushion on the floor and she has the look of "mild surprise!" On her face. The passport place is really quick BTW..we had her one within 3 days of sending in the paperwork. Glad
you enjoyed Crieff.

Wubble - glad u were able to finally speak to Dr Kay. Never met him but at least they know you want to try everything to have a bambino...even if that means egg donor. You'd always be mummy.

Anya - see the whales managed to escape back to sea ok. Must have been a relief all round. Glad your ok. Did see John Hannah filming Rebus in Edinburgh once..and the Black Eye Peas. And sort of went to Fish from Marillions wedding in Haddington when I was about 14 he got married there and my dad was fair chuffed as Suzi Quattro asked him where the reception hotel was!

Andy asleep at one side,  agoo on the other. Mum wide awake..great!?


----------



## Alidoll

Oh, hello guest again!


----------



## Alidoll

Only 3 hours of lying in the same position to go before the dog needs out and DH wakes again. Kirsty now sound asleep but can't move as sandwiched between them


----------



## Alidoll

Still awake...


----------



## Mathilde

Oh Ali pet. Hope you got some sleep eventually. Not sure if having an extra hour makes it better or worse. Thanks heaps for huge cyberhug. Am obsessively searching the internet for info which I know isn't helpful. I think signs point to ectopic but the reality is I just won't know until 10th so I should just  think of something else.


----------



## Mathilde

Wubble,I'm pleased you're a bit closer to some answers. 
Molly thanks for the pma. You're all helping massively. Dread to thinkwhat state I'd be in if I hadn't found this board. (although I need to do some work so def not helping my procrastination!)

x


----------



## Alidoll

finally got to sleep at 7.30ish...just in time for DD and dog to wake so DH took them both downstairs so I could get an hour kip..feeling knackered but eyes aren't streaming as much today so hoping that's it on the way out! Also hoping I won't be posting at silly times in the morning tomorrow morning!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Halloween wooohoooooooooo!!


----------



## Fyfey

Hello Lovelies... How are we all getting on??

Ive not been around much lately... trying to take some time out.. make me feel better!! 

Ive got my first appointment at NW next Monday, and i know that its just going to be a bit of a waste of time tbh... but its what we need to do to get on the waiting list....  

We have filled in all the forms already, as we got them sent out to us.. so I guess this will save us some time eh?? 

What i was wondering is.... on one of the forms, think its the HFEA (you know what i mean? ha) at the end it says abot witness and representative... What does this mean??... Im a tad confused by it..

Hope everyone is doing well....   

xXXX


----------



## kim78

Hey Mat god can't belie  what you are going thro just now, what have ninewells said oh you must be in such limbo just hope the next 10 days qoes quickly for you.  How you feeling?  Have you been back to your own doctor like the others girls said about getting a blood test?  The body is a strange thing you just don't know what is going on. 

Hey Alidoll poor you how you feeling?  Megan was up at 4 this morning too, cried on and off for an hour think she is teething though as it really isn't like her.  We totally forgot to put the clocks back both of us were convinced it was tonight..... So by the time we remembered it was 2pm so it was actually 1 kept the girls up till 4 then put them down for their nap so they had a long afternoon slept for an hour and 40 mins...  just hoping they sleep all night were nackered...  

Oh was so chuffed to hear your scan went well Anya can't believe how time is going so quickly, Nov tomorrow it will be 2011 before we know it then you will be holding your long awaited son/daughter still doesn't seem real, think when we see you in December it will seem more real with your bump....  Hows work going?

Hey Molly sounds like you had a nice night away very brave of you!!  The first time we took the girls away was a week before their 1st birthday....  We are in the middle of booking Canada for next July though, going to stay with my brother and his family for 2 weeks.... very daunting...  wanted to go before they turn 2 atleast we don't have to pay for them...  How is little Aoife sleeping?  Hope you are managing to get some good sleep. How much was the passport?  

Hey Wubble hun oh it will be such a hard decision to make I have no idea what it would feel like to have to make that kind of decision, but you are right there is no point in thinking about it until you are sure of what is happening.  All you are asking for is confirmation if you will have another cycle or not then you can take time to think things thro.  I think at the end of the day it may be a donors egg but you will have nourised and grown your baby inside for 9 months, felt it move oh there is nothing like it.  Hope you get good news anyway you might not have to think about it at all. 

Hey Sarah I would love a trip to the trafford centre I would be absolutely in my element....  What is the weather like there just now?, going rub it in tell us how hot it is... We are so looking forward to going to Canada and getting some sun..  The only thing I am worried about is the 5 hours time difference might have  few sleepless nights...


----------



## kim78

Hey Fyfey welcome to the board, hope you stick with us through your treatment and we can give you support when we can.  I am sorry not sure about the forms?  Don't remember having to do anything about a witness etc sorry. 

Hi to PB, Linz and everyone else I have missed, i really need to get on more regular takes me forever to catch up and I always I have missed someone out or missed something important, so apologise if I ask something when you have already answered it before.....  Oh you know what I mean, working sucks....... 

Well hubbie still at home been home now for 5 weeks which is brilliant for us but not for the bank, he is spending all next week in Aberdeen at the office helping out so instead of traveling home every day he is just going to stay but he goes away Monday home Friday so its not too bad.

Had a bit of a panic with Emily on Thursday, Chris had gone to Aberdeen and I was left in the house without a car didn't think I would need it, but Emily was really hot in the morning put her down for her nap and she woke 40 mins later really crying, brought her downstairs and she fell asleep on me for about another half an hour, when she woke she was really sick it just kept coming I was covered, and she was so hot, she was just out of it, eyes were closed and she wasn't moving much, anyway phoned the Dr and they came out within the hour, said she had a chest infection and a high temperature which was causing the doziness, got antibiotics and after that and some more calpol to bring down her temperature she seemed better.  In the meantime I phoned Chris and he came home bless him. I just needed him so much, Emily was out of it on me and Megan was clinging to me neck she must have known something was wrong.  Thankfully all is well now, god it must seem that I am always saying they are ill, seems like now they have started nursery.....  Guess that just what happens, sorry Alidol you will have all this to come..

Right I am off to bed, hubbie leaving tomorrow at 7 so he will be up early. Hope everyone is well, lots of love xx


----------



## kazzamc01

hiya ladies!!
thought i would put a wee message in (i feel like a spy reading in on all the latest on here without leaving a message!)
Fyfey- regarding the HFEA leaflets... the witness signature bit is basically if for some reason you cannot sign the papers, its asking for someone to verify that you understand the leaflet..................sounds very legal eh? 
gonna go and read through my leaflets again lols!
good luck for next mondayx 
we are going to NW appointment on the 23/11/10
seems ages away!
karenxx


----------



## Fyfey

Thank you both kazza and kim, for taking time to reply... 

kazza.... the 23rd will be here before you know it...  Is this you going to start IVF Self Funded or to get put on the waiting list? Im sure I read another post from you somewhere... Im not really an activve user of this forum just yet, as i feel i dont realy "qualify".. sounds daft eh?... but im sure once ive had my first appointment and know im on the waiting list it will feel more real, and i will understand what everyone else is talking about.. lol

Im pretty nervous about next week tbh, altho ive no idea why, as i believe its really jus going over the forms etc.. 

Hope everyone is doing well..... I love reading about you all (sound a bit of a stalker dont I?? ha) but its just good to know that at some point you were all at the same stage as im at now...  

XX


----------



## Alidoll

Welcome Fyfey and kazza..nice to have you on board. The girls on here are fantastic and will try and answer any questions you might have (coz at least one of us has probably been there at some point!).

Kim - oh poor you (and the girls as well) glad Chris could come home. Thankfully Andy just works over in Edinburgh so he'd get to the nursery before I could probably! Kirsty still has a cold and is now all running nose and streaming eyes but she gave me the biggest ever smile at nursery today which was lovely.

Mat -  how u feeling today honey? 

Anya - how's the bump? Meant to ask, did you get the top from eBay? 

Linz, Masue, Wubble,Bev, Corin and everyone else ..hello!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Ali, glad you managed a bit of sleep. You off to Inverness on wed? Are you flying or driving up?
Didn't get that top in the end but ordered a lovely double layer maternity/nursing top from ebay and also bidding on a mock layer one.
Then went on mamas&papas and couldnt resist another 3 layer one. Stunning and perfect for the colder weather.
Sis in law is in Inverness today and got me a pair of over the bump leggings from next.

Decided to sort my clothes out yesterday. Was shocked when i realised 80% of my stuff doesnt fit anymore.
To my horror some of my jeans felt tight on the thigh too. Thought only my boobs and bump were getting bigger lol.
The rest must be filling out too.

I suppose you dont notice it so much when you're living in works trousers and trackie bottoms/pjs.

Welcome Fyfey and Karen. Good luck with your appointments. Sorry I cant help with the paperwork. Try not to panic too much. They are really helpful in NW and will explain it to you.
We'll all be here for you for your rollercoaster journey.
We've all been here before or are still going through the journey. Here any time if you have any questions.

Kim, that must have been so scary to see Emily so ill. Bet you were relieved when she started responding to the meds and when Chris got home. Hopefully Megan wont come down with the same thing.
Cant believe how grown up they look in their halloween outfits. Looking forward to giving them cuddles in December.

Defo getting a bit of a bump now. First there was nothing for the first 13 weeks. But for the last few weeks the bump is defo on the move.
PB, have you filled out much? Glad you were able to treat yourself to some new stuff.
Only just started getting used to people congratulating us. Yes, we went public about 2 weeks ago.
My pal phoned today and said she's finished knitting 2 cardigans for junior (one white, one mint) and has started a third (lemon)....eeek! Junior is gonna be spoilt.

Linz, how's work going? Are you back in the rutt? Cant get over the awful weather we've had. Monsoon season no doubt.

Surveyor here tomorrow at 12. Hubby was busy yesterday and fixed the decking and installed a new bain and pedastal in the guest bathroom and painted the ceiling and walls. Poor soul didnt finish till 10 pm.
Only had a minor leak, which he managed to fix.

Mat, I'm also praying for you. Praying that little beanie has settled in uterus and bleed was just due to blood clot. Some women can bleed throughout pregnancy.     9 more sleeps!

Molly, whales found their way back. Seemingly they came in to the shelter of the Loch to give birth. Sad I missed them though. Hubby and I were out all afternoon on saturday with the binoculars. Hubby had me climbing fences, wading through heather and bogs till we got up to the headland. By then my feet were squelching in my boggy trainers and trousers soaked up to my knees.
Worth it though. That was the most exercise I've had since before starting IVF lol.

Kim, what's the Davina Pre and Post Natal DVD like? Could I borrow it please if you'r not using it at the moment?

Not looking forward to Bonfire Night i.e. the Fireworks. Usually my dogs go mental with fear.
They usually end up panting and shaking like mad. Need to remember to turn up the telly LOUD!

Wubble, wow Wolf from Gladiators. Did you give him a snog? I bumped in to Chris de Burgh once. He was playing a gig in Stirling and i was going for a walk round the caste. Next thing he appeared out of a gate and nearly ran me over lol then legged it in to the nearby hotel.
Also met all the Runrigs (served one of them in the shop i used to work) and Stephen Hendry (he winked at me...eeek).

Watching Peter Andre at the moment. Have to smile every time he mentions Junior. Gonna be strange naming Junior anything else lol.

Better dash. I'm parched.
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Kim - glad Emily is OK - poor you.  No wonder you got a fright.  Bless them - their little immune systems will be building up well. Like the latest photo of the girls in their halloween costumes! We had quite a few trick or treaters much to the dog's annoyance as the door bell kept ringing and he goes crazy with the doorbell. Frightened half the kids I think   

Ali - hope you feel better and catch up on some zzzzzzzzz's!! Sounds like little Kirsty is enjoying the nursery.

Fyfey - I was a stalker too for a while lurking here so don't worry about it. Sorry I can't help with the forms query but I do recall having different forms to complete and getting bloods taken at one of the initial appointments. 

Karen - the 23rd will be here before you know it - welcome to this chatty forum   

Molly - glad you had a good time at the Hydro. I am also a Saturday night junk TV fan!!

Anya - glad little junior is doing well. I know what you mean about the scans - it would be fab to just lie there and watch the 'action' for a little longer    Any more house news?

Mat - really feel for you having to wait on the scan date - I guess NW must feel that is the earliest date they can do the scan. Hugs to you.

Sarah - wow - you sound so creative. It is great you take the time to make special gifts for everyone. I like the idea of it but probably lack the patience.

Wubble - well done on asking for a telephone consultation - I wouldn't even have thought about doing that   

I went shopping for some new clothes on Saturday and was sooo unbelievably excited to buy some maternity clothes. My bump looks bigger in them than in normal clothes! Felt so excited. I just cannot wait for my bump to be bigger. Told work colleagues today and 2 people said you wouldn't even know. Boo! I guess if you don't really know me well I just look a bit chubby at 14 weeks. Getting the flu jag tomorrow-hope there isn't a huge queue - everyone who is getting it just has to turn up at the town hall and take their place in the queue    

Hi to anyone I missed x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Anya - our emails have crossed. There was a big delay in mine posting which must have been because yours was winging its way through. My friend said the Davina DVD is good and she is giving me a loan of it before I decide whether to buy it. x x 

Glad to hear your bump is swelling - hopefully in a couple of weeks mine will be more 'out'!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi

Anya - did your flu jag include swine flu? 

When I went for mine today they told me the seasonal flu jag for this year includes swine flu, and that the flu jag changes every year. I knowit is recommended for pregnant women but I am not too sure about the swine flu aspect of the vaccine just as it is relatively new. Stupid to worry now though as I have already had it! I guess at the end of the day I would blame myself if I hadn't had it then was unlucky enough to catch swine flu especially with being pregnant over the entire winter. The Dr said to me that they recommend it so long as I am outwith the first trimester. 

Ali - I think you mentioned that you had flu jag and swine flu. I guess at that time they would have been offered as separate vaccines.


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB
Did have the flue jag, but they didnt mention about swine flue and I didnt ask.
If i was offered swine flue i would defo go for it though.
Had a bit of a sore arm for a few days after jag and felt very tired on day 2 (maybe coincidence). Also ended up with a bruise like, swollen mark under my skin, where they injected me. That lasted for nearly 2 weeks.
Other than that no side effects.

Was looking up the Perth clinic today, that does the 3d/4d scans. Amazing packages available and they also do sexing (from 22 weeks). Was hoping to have a scan when i'm out for the meet up but i think i'm only just 20 weeks then. Dont know if they would sex it then? Might phone them closer to the time.
Is the place easy to find? I think you had a coupe of scans there too?

Surveyor came today and insisted on walking round the house on his own. Let him get on with it. Tried to quiz him on value but he wasnt committing to anything. Said he'd forward the report on to me and estate agent by email. Should get it before end of nxt week.
Here's me waiting and praying for a decent enough valuation so we can afford the deposit for the next place.

Been chucking it down all day (monsoon continues). Wind woke me up through the night.
At least i had an easy day at work.
Won the top i was bidding on on ebay  . Also bid on a hoody. (Ends in 2 hours)...

Made a pot of soup and burnt my toungue as i was gagging to have some and couldnt wait for it to cool down.

Going out for another girlie dinner next wednesday. Cant wait. Think my appetite is returning with a vengance lol. Couldnt stop grazing last night  .

Hope everybody else is fine.
x


----------



## molly76

Hello all,

Well I've managed to put a picture up! Very small but it's up! I've tried all pm to do the tracker thing - but it won't come up, I've copied and pasted from lilypie in to the signature part of the forum profile? and copied and pasted into the URL thing under signature? It said in the lilypie site to click on the code for forum sites but can't seem to do it!! It just doesn't seem to be coming up when I paste it underneath my signature,maybe I've to much writing in the box? Anyway.... am hopeless at computers!!

Hi Ali, Kirsty looked so cute in her outfit, only checked my hotmail recently. Hope you both are feeling better and sleeping better!   

Hi Anya, My bump seemed to explode at 20/22weeks and then got bigger and bigger each week!! It's weird with the matty clothes as you never think you'll fill them and then at the end they are too tight but you don't want to be buying loads, althought I bought stuff I didn't even wear! Glad the whales are away too. Hope you're well otherwise xx

Hi Mathilde, Thinking of you and still sending         your way xx

Hi Fyfey, Hope the appointment goes well on Monday, I'm not sure about the witness thing? sorry, hopefully will be more help when you start your treatment!! I found this site when I was having the transfer, was so upset I hadn't found it sooner as it's been such a help and support. Really good bunch of ladies on here and will help with anything you need to know xx

Hi Kazza/Karen, Welcome to the forum and hoping your appointment on the 23/11/10 goes well, it'll come aroung faster then you think, I know what you mean, a day can seem like a week when you're starting or on the rollercoaster!! Hope will be of some help to you xx

Hi Kim, Hope Emily is all better and Megan is well of course. The passport cost £49 and £3 for secure delivery when it's done - photos cost us £7, I was a bit shocked, thought it would be £5 - £10 as it was a baby one!! So hopefully it will be sorted soon and can fly home. Canada sounds great, I'd love to go some day xx

Hi Linz, How're you doing? Have you booked a holiday yet? Sending you lots of     

Hi Wubble, hope you are keeping well     

Hi PB, It won't be long until you're showing, I couldn't wait until I had a bump! Mainly for people to help me more at work and give me easier patients to look after!! ha no such luck, think I had the worst patients and loads of work!! Hope you're ok after flu injections?

Hi Sarah, Are you away on hols? Can't remember if you are? Anyway have a great break either way!

Hi to Bev, Corrin and any lady I didn't mention!

All fine, Aoife has her 6-8 week check up at the GP's tomorrow am and then her 2 month vaccination the following week - time has just gone by so quickly to be honest. My DH's rota at work is changing so he's away back to work on Thursday for 10 days  ,hasn't had much time at home this time but that's way!  
Anyway, hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Molly she is beautiful!    What a head of hair....stunning. You must be so proud.

I had problems with the tracker at first. Think in the end i went for the smaller size one and it worked. Have you tried that?

Been looking at pushchairs online. Looking for something that can be used off road i.e. the beach or on a lawn. Anybody got any recommendations? Some of those 3 wheelers look quite good.

PB, was on the donor conception network and ordered a storybook called "My Story- For children conceived by egg donation". Came to £11 incl. postage!
Thought it could be an aid in "telling". I'll let you know what it's like once i get it. Was able to pay by paypal.("Mummy and Daddy tried for a long time to have a baby. The doctor said we couldn't use Mummy's eggs, and this made Mummy and Daddy very sad. After many months our special baby was born. That baby was you!" )

xxx


----------



## anyamac

PB, found another one, but havent ordered i (yet)...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gift-Donation-Hope-Will-Have/dp/0975581015/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288726713&sr=8-3

/links


----------



## molly76

Thanks Anya, I haven't tried the small one - will do that!

My pushchair is the Luna up fast forward and maxi cosy car seat - it's very light but don't think it would be good on rough areas - easy to fold and use but very light! I've it battered already!

Aoife is a little cutie, she's very good really, crying now as she's in her moses basket!! Has only had little naps today so is wrecked!!


----------



## wubble

Hi Everyone,

Molly - OMG! Aoife is soooo cute, I love her hair. Hope everything went well at the check up today, isnt time just flying by I cant believe she is almost 2 months already. Glad you had a nice night away, sometimes its just lovely to get away from the house eh.

Mat - thinking about you mrs and sending lots of PMA and     

Anya - hope your keeping okay. Hope you get a good valuation   

PB - hope your okay after your jags? I think it was Linz who suggested I ask for a telephone consultation otherwise I probably wouldnt have thought about it either.

Sarah - hello mrs, not sure if your away yet?

Fyfey - hello again, welcome back. I cant remember that about the forms but I definitely didnt get a friend or anything to sign them so maybe the nurse who goes through all the forms with you will sign that for you. 

Kazza - welcome to the board, nice to hear from you. Good luck for your appointment on 23rd.

Alidoll - hope you are getting some sleep at nights mrs, I'm thinking since there hasnt been any through the night posts that Kirsty is sleeping better again? Hope your cold is better too. 

Kim - Oh what a fright you must have got I'm glad that everything was okay. Hope they are both okay. 

Hello to everyone else.

Got an email from Christina, she asked if Monday (8th) at 9am would be okay for a telephone consultation so I have emailed back saying yes. Will be so nervous but want it over and done with. A couple of my friends have asked me how I'm feeling since the letter. All I can really say is that I'm not feeling positive at all and that I still feel as though there is a final blow to come, either that Dr Kay is going to say its not worth going through my own cycle or that I get to go through the cycle and it gets cancelled again due to a poor response. 

Watched the event on Friday - loved it!

Wx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - just a quickie tonight as in bed with the flu. Went to work yesterday and didn't feel too bad. Driving in today had to pull over as felt sick and dizzy. Went home and have been shivering all afternoon. Have to go to inverness tomorrow as well as important meeting and train ticket bought and paid for. Andy doesn't want me to go but took today off so I'd feel better tomorrow.

Kirsty also not right. Full of the sniffles and crying at nursery (not like her). Thankfully she's only in for the morning tomorrow as Andy on half day.

Would post longer but feeling knackered so apologies for not catching up with everyone's news.

Night night.


----------



## molly76

Hi Wubble, Hope the phone goes well, it'll be good to have a chat and speak things over with a doc, lots of              to you xx

Hi Ali, Poor you and Kirsty, hope you'll both feel better soon, the weather isn't helping also, pure miserable and worse when you're sick, wrap up well and hoping you'll feel better soon, lots of     to you both xx


----------



## molly76

Yes, I finally got the tracker thing to work!!! talk about hard going, anyway it's now done - night all xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Molly - your daughter is just soooo gorgeous!!! I love her head of hair - she looks so cute and cuddly.    Well done on the tracker and photo - I am also pretty hopeless with computers. 

Ali - hope you and little Kirsty feel better soon    such a yucky feeling. Keep warm and try to get some sleep.

Anya - thanks for the links to the books. Sound good and a great way of introducing the 'story' to a little person. I shall take a look online. Hope the surveyor comes up trumps with the price! I haven't really bid for things before on ebay although Ross has - I would probably get hooked to it    No side effects from the jag - just a little bit sore at the injection site. Fingers crossed I won't get any side effects later this week. Felt so tired going home yesterday - nothing to do with the jag though as that was before I had it! 

The staff at the Perth clinic are lovely - I had a 9 weeks scan there and have another booked for just under 17 weeks. If you want a weekend you need to book a few weeks in advance as weekend appointments are the most popular. I think sexing can be done from around the 20 week mark so you might be in luck if you want to find out early December. Ross and I were chatting about that and think we will wait...but who knows as time goes on we might change our minds    I notice the clinic have a Xmas cracker offer on at the moment! If you book I can help you with directions nearer the time but it was easy to find. xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - another quickie as on the train heading home. Meeting went ok but still feeling like poo so straight to bed when I get in I think. Thankfully Kirsty isn't any worse and seemed a bit cheerier today. 

Mat - how you doing missus? I keep thinking about you and am praying the faint positive is a wee embie fluffing up the pilows and just getting rid of the pizza from the night before. Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes (can't do graphics on mobile!)

Molly - the photo is gorgeous! She's still got all that hair I see! 

Better go as need to change trains at Perth and stand on a cold platform for 20 minutes or so till the train gets in..oh joy?!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Just a quick update. Did digital test on Monday. Said 1-2 weeks so don't think that's a good sign as is 3+. I'll do another at the weekend and see what it says. Got letter from nw with scan appt. Said congratulations on your positive result! Hmmm. 

Hi to all.  Will do proper personals soon but get well to Alidoll, welcome to Karen. Hi to fyffey. And molly! Gorgeous gorgeous pic. Thanks heaps to you all for hugs and pma. 
Linz honey hope you're doing ok! Long time no hear!

M x


----------



## febe

Hi all

Mat that is horrible them sending you that letter, fingers crossed that iit is a positive but surely they should be a bit more sensitive.

Molly Aoife is so gorgeous, hope all is going well.

Kim what a fright you got hope the girls are doing better, least your husband was able to come home quickly.

Hope everyone else are doing fine sorry not quite there with everyone names and situations.

Well we started injection last monday and my folics are growing nicely, been for 4 scan now and have one 14 anf another 10 so back on saturday to see how big there are and then hopefully get inseminated monday, then on the dreadful 2ww.  Its a busy month so hoping that will help me stop thinking and analysis every twing etc.

its so expensive this parking at ninewells for 1/2 hr every couple of days!  I think they should really have a spearate car-park for us to use for free for max 30 min parking!  And there are now away to put up the price of parking to £1.80 sorry for the rant!

I went for my first acupuncture last night and it wasn't as bad as i tho, never really felt the needles in my back and then got some in my wrist and hand, never watched this being done but it was a bit sore, this is normal tho as she want a reaction from you.  She said to me to let her know if anything changes or happens over the next week and let her know?  But i dont really have a clue what she on about what should i been looking out for to change or will this take time and is everyone different?

Fe

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Mathilde, fingers xxx for you xx      

Hi Febe, not long for you, hopefully will be next week all going well xx      

Well had the NHS dentist today - never been before to an NHS one - normally private but free at the moment with baby! I was only in for 9minutes - am so shocked - he took xrays and said he cleaned my teeth!! I was siiting in chair expecting to be there for ages, he did the scrapy thing and cleaned around teeth, then I rinsed,he was up and away, I was still sitting on the chair with my goggles on!  waiting for him to come back. The nurse said "that's you finished", what that's it!!! I want to go back to paying, there was no chat,just in and out!! 9 minutes,is it me or does that seem like half a job, I know it's NHS but it'd be like me washing a patient and doing just the top half!! and saying that's you now - shocking and I want my old dentist back  

Better dash, hi to everyone xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Mathilde - Oh, I am keeping everything crossed for you      

Hi Febe - glad follies are growing well. Maybe acupuncturist just meant if you have headaches or pains to let her know - not really sure. I think it is worth having the acup though x

Molly - just got my exemption certificate yesterday! Just think of the money you will save meantime    I have had the same NHS dentist since I was 4 and I quite like him although I don't think I will ever be a fan as such of going to the dentist. I wish I could go more often than 6 months to the hygenist as I like the feeling as teeth always feel cleaner - sparkly nashers.

Hi to everyone else. Need to make sure we stay in Fri, Sat and Sun night as no doubt people will go crazy with the fireworks and although our dog isn't frightened he would be if he was in on his own. He usually likes to watch from the window


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - just back from the dentist myself and know what you mean about speed of service! I was private too (paid 13 quid a month for 2 checks ups a year and a scale and polish). When got the form spoke to them but said "no, you still have to pay" so hunted for an nhs one.

Found one in Dunfermline taking on patients so signed with them. Am now on my second Greek dentist (for some reason they are all Greek..no idea why?). First guy did root canal treatment when I broke my tooth so can't complain. Today got a quick scale and polish and he had a wee look at Kirsty's pearlies..all 2 of them. In and out in 10 minutes!

Still, its free at the moment and will still be cheaper than my old dentist who charged an ARM and a leg for a filling!


----------



## molly76

I don't know maybe dentists have become quicker - just hoping I won't wake up some morning with my teeth on the pillow!! I just felt really rushed but it's not private so that's probably why!

Anyway hope everyone is well, not much doing with me, hubby away back to the rigs for 10 days, his rota changing but he's still off for christmas and working the new year  cannot believe am speaking about christmas - keep thinking it's so long away and have nothing done!!

The Event tonight, cant' wait!! Aoife doing great, went to the breast feeding group this am and saw the cutest baby - 11 weeks and weighs just 6lbs - was like thumbelina,so beautiful though - think she's not gaining weight quickly but so divine   

Meant to ask PB - you said you had private scans at Perth Clinic - is that in the hospital or elsewhere?


----------



## wubble

Hiya,

Molly - Thats great Aoife is doing great, she honestly just looks soooo cute in that photo - so adorable.

I've been at the same dentist now for about 10 years, she is really great. It was NHS at first but then they went private. Luckily I've always liked my dentist and the service didnt need to improve but everything has got sooo much nicer, the dentist chair is really soft and comfy and they have this great new computer system, even the spit bowl is posh! I've just been last week, getting phase 1 of a lava crown. Its more cosmetic than anything, she suggested it and I agreed to it and I've had to save up for it!! I'm seeing it a spend to save as the white filling just kept on discolouring and I would have to get it redone so hopefully one this is done it will do me for years and years - well that why its so expensive!

I'm the same as you, havent even really started xmas shopping yet. I'm in a xmas savings thing with DH's mum so I just got my money a couple of nights ago, bought diaries for friends/my mum and a pair of boxers called  'baw bags' for DH   . Its a bit of a joke present but the woman in the shop said they donate a wee bit to testicular cancer research when you buy them so that was enough to convince me to buy them.

Alidoll - hope your feeling better mrs! Nothing worse than having to go into meetings when you are feeling ill. Glad Kirsty managed to shake it off.

Mat - I'm really keeping everything I can crossed for you. How horrible getting that letter, its probably a standard letter that they send out but it wouldnt have taken much to type up one especially for you.   

Febe - thats fantastic, well done! Good luck for your next action scan today. I know what you mean about the parking, I went in for my AMH test and I was in and out again in about 15 mins.

Anya/PB - hope you are both 'swell' and those baby bumps are starting to show now. Its so nice that you are swopping tips and telling each other about things you have found. It so exciting for you both.

Hi to Sarah, Corrin, Bev, Kazz, Karen, Fyfe and everyone else.

I wonder how Ruth is, hope she is okay. And Kayla of course. I remember Ruth had some frozen embies, maybe we will hear from her soon. 

No news on me, still nervous about the appointment on Monday. Its a bit like a plaster, just want to rip it off and get it over and done with. Oh, I'm off work all next week so I suppose that is 'news'.

Wx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Just wanted to wish u good luck Wubble for your phone appointment   .

And here's a rant from myself:  
Hubby came home early on wed as his blood pressure was dangerously high 3 days in a row (he had it checked in hospital).
Arranged docs appointment for him here and he's now on tablets to regulate it. They will monitor it for a month. Then he has to get more bloods done and go on the heart monititor. His dad died young of a heart attack and his brother has a pace maker. I'm so glad it's being checked now.

Then all went even more ****  .....
Boss texted him thurs morning to say "yes ur health has to come forst bla bla but so does mine....I've decided to sell the shop in Stornoway. If u want u can lease or buy it. Lett me know".
FFS!!!!!  He knew fine we just spent nearly £600 on a homereport and were putting house on market, as boss felt it would only work if hubby was up in Stornoway all the time. Then he goes and changes his mind.

Both of us raging. Hubby too angry to contact boss re lease/buying. Then today he gets another text saying boss has paid him off since yesterday and a recorded letter is on its way explaining it all. Boss is too stressed to continue....bla bla but if hubby wants to buy the shop to contact his solicitor.
The cheek!
I'm so raging i cant describe it. Hubby has been working for them for 14 years. How on earth would we afford to buy/lease business. Hubby has no business experience. He's a floor layer.

Just checked his wages and he just got his normal weekly wage paid. No payoff.
Feeling so angy i dont even want to pick up the recorded letter from the post office(we had a card in the door yesterday (so boss must have posted it thurs).  

Think we'll still need to move now as job situation is pretty awful here at the moment. No idea where to though. Still in shock i think.
Also found out that council are defo taking over nursery in january and they are only taking on 4 of 12 staff now on a permanent basis and 2 temporary till summer. Not very hopeful i'll get offered a job as i was last in the door.

Sorry for rant....just so angry. I hope something good will come out of it. Feeling so sorry for hubby.
x


----------



## Zulu

Hey Anya,


That all sounds pretty stressful, especially since your DH has high blood pressure.  Surely if he has been paid off he is entitled to a redundency, which by law he has to get, think its a weeks wage for all the years he has worked, check that out.  I remember when my ex boss made me redundant, she hinted a week before, Id just done my 2nd IVF and was on my 2ww, when one morning I started spotting and knew that it was all over but could not face going into work, So I phoned and said I had tummy trouble, she knowing that I was going through IVF then said well I was going to say just to go home after Id gotten to work , she was making me redundant, so I basically saved her from telling me face to face......... she then promptly burst into tears and said thank-you and good bye, oh and please to keep in touch            for the 1st 10 min I was so angry and upset, then I realised she had set me free and I have never looked back..................out of something bad something good always comes along, you just got to beleive it...................... I really hope it all works out................remember you have your lovely baby that's gonna bring sooooo much sunshine to your lives too.


                 


Lv
Bev


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Anya, that totally sucks. I'd be livid myself if it happened to Andy so sending massive cyber hugs. Agree with Bev that you should look into redundancy entitlement. The most important thing is you, junior and DHs health so please take it easy. I know it'll be difficult not to get stressed but you have to try and relax so your blood pressure doesn't sky rocket as well.

Wubble good luck for Monday doll.

Well, think this flu / cold / virus is hoping to meet Santa as its just not shifting. Nose and eyes are streaming and hacking cough. That's 2 wks its been here now! Kirsty has a blocked nose too but seems cheery enough.


----------



## bubblicous

anya - sorry to jump on the thread but your dh is deffo entitled to redundancy.  My dh got made redundant in the summer and had missed on on redundancy by 1 week as you have to have worked with the company for 2 years to be entiitled though my dh boss did give my dh an extra weeks wage when they paid them off but it got paid the week after

you may find your dh gets his redundancy withhis last pay im assuming hes paid a week in arrears.  If he doesnt recieve it then they i would def take it further

the letter has to leaglly tell you whats happening and why if you google it theres a good government site that will tell you what should happen 

but basically your dh should get 1 weeks wage for every year he has worked and if he doesnt take his boss all the way 

so sorry your having to go through this last thing you need with your dh bp and you being pregnant but hopefully something really good will come out of it 

sending you lots of


----------



## wubble

Hi Anya,

Thank you for the good luck message   

How rude and disrespectful! After 14 years of loyalty, he makes him redundant over a text message - thats shocking! His health might be suffering but dealing with the situation like he has he hasnt thought about your DH health at all, there is a way to handle situations like this especially since your DH has high BP and you are pregnant. I would be so angry, I am angry infact for you and your DH, you are such lovely people and been through so much you just dont derserve this.

I 100% agree with the other girls, he is definitely entitled to some reduncancy pay and I also think its one week for every year - at least! I dont know if he might be entitled to some notice pay too?? Maybe there is a cheque in that letter? 

Hope you and DH are okay. 

I've been paid off 3 times and its not nice. 

    


Alidoll - thanks for the good luck message, its the first thing I thought about this morning. I really hope your cold shifts, my friend had a cold for about 2 weeks and ended up going to the doctor and she got antibiotics - maybe you just need a wee hand shifting it, especially if you now have a cough?

I was out last night at the golf club with DH - we were up to see a tribute band Take This, they did Westlife for the first half and then Take That for the second. They were really really good, would defo recommend them - all the girls in the club were loving it!! 

Wx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,
Hope you're having a good weekend and have had bonfire fun.
I haven't seen a whiff of a firework.  We didn't arrange to go to anything but I thought I might see a bit of action just being out and about.  Oh well!

Anya, sending you heaps of love.  It's just one thing after another.  I'm afraid I don't know anything about redundancy but what the others are saying makes sense to me.  Your DH has made such a commitment to his work, it wouldn't make sense for there to be nothing in return.  I hope his bp is settling and that you're both managing to stay as calm as you can.  make sure you're accepting all the support/help/shoulders to cry on that are offered, don't worry about bothering/burdening anyone (least of all us!) as TOP priority is to look after yourself, dh and bump.

Wubble, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  I hope they call nice and promptly so you have some fingernails left - or do you call them?

Fyfey, is your appointment tomorrow? (losing track of which Monday it was).  Good luck! I think you're right that nothing much happens at the first appointment, but I remember it felt good to be getting started after it had felt such a big decision to go down the hospital route.

Febe, hope things are going well with you, and that you're managing injections OK.  I was so scared for the first one, but after that it was OK.  I had it pretty easy side-effect wise as well, but I know it's different for everyone. I used to do mine at 11pm so I knew I could do them at home.  Hope you're not finding them to difficult to fit life round!

Hi Karen - not too much longer for you to wait.  Are you getting excited or nervous?

Alidoll, hope you're feeling better.  My colds tend to really stick around too, occasionally I end up getting antibiotics cas I've developed a chest infection and that seems to work pretty fast I think.

Kim, hope you and the girls are Ok after your big fright. So scary when they're still too little to tell you what's wrong, and particularly so without dh.

Sarah - I guess you're still on holiday, lucky girl!


Linz, how are you doing?  You might be taking a break from the board for a while, but if you're checking in, I'm thinking of you!

Hi to PB, Molly, Bev, and anyone else I've forgotten. Bubblicious - nice to know you're looking out for us all!

AFM Did 2nd digital yesterday and had gone up to 2-3 weeks so I felt that was a good sign.  I'm really trying not to set myself up for a fall on Wednesday, but am starting to feel more confident that there might be a chance...


----------



## wubble

ooohhh Mat     what a rollercoaster you are on!!!         its a good sign.

They call me. I'm getting myself all worked up like I'm going to have to fight my case as I just dont know what they are going to say. The letter gave no indication at all. 

Wx


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Guys  
Still raging  ....we decided to pick the letter up on monday to see what it says and hubby is heading up to Stornoway tomorrow (for the day)to pick up his tools etc.
Maybe his health will start improving now that he doesnt have to put up with that boss any  more.

I know we have  a few options, one of which might be moving to mainland (maybe Fife?).
Not sure yet if we'll have junior here first and then move or do it sooner.
We'll still put house on market though. Was hoping to have had the valuation by now, but nothing yet.

Staff meeting at my work tomorrow. Info for parents about council take over. Just not fair that they wont tell staff till end of month who is getting the jobs.

Thank you so much for all your messages, advice and cyber hugs.  
I'll keep you posted.
My head's all over the place but good luck to all who are about to undergo treatment: Fyfey, Febe, Karen...

   to Mat for scan and Wubble for    on monday.

Ali, hope cold heads off to different climates soon. Have you tried Hot Toddy and vitamin tablets?

Bubblicous, congrats on your pregnancy and thanks for advice.

Kim, you're a pal. Thanks for trying to   ...  .

Bev, thanks for    and telling me about ur boss. Unfortunately most bosses only worry about their profit margins and not their staff's wellbeing or how their actions can impact on their life.

xxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

Im back!!  Sorry for the lack of response from me, we had an inspection at work on Thursday so ive been working day and night since i went back to prepare for it.  Im absolutely shattered though and had to be oncall yesterday, last call was at 8.15 this morning so really not had a chance to catch up on sleep.  Wow 6 pages to catch up on, ill try to keep it short lol.

Mathilde - loved the rubber ball analogy!  The letter from NW was slightly insensitive considering, praying though that congratulations are due on Wednesday for you.  Your head must be in a spin just now, have been thinking of you lots.

Sarah - i would love to know whatever you can tell me about frozen transfers!  Im totally clueless.  Im sure you must be sunning yourself by now, hope your having fab time.

Molly - Aoife is absolutely beautiful.  That is such a cute photo off her, you must be completely smitten.  Have you planned your trip to Stornoway yet?  Glad to hear you enjoyed your night away.

Fyfey - is it tomorrow your appointment?  Hope all goes well.

Kim - love the picture of the girls, they are adorable.  What a fright you must have got when Emily wasnt well, i hope they are both doing well now.

Karen - welcome to the board.  Good luck for your appointment on 23rd.  We'll be here for you when you need us.

Wubble - all the best for talking to Dr Kay tomorrow, i had a list of questions written down so i wouldnt forget to ask anything.  I found her very nice to talk to, she just keeps talking though, its hard to get a word in lol.  But i just listened to her and then said i had questions for her.  I cant say i felt immediately better coming off phone.  I had to sit and digest what she said so i could get my head around it all.  Just remember its your body and your right to do with it what you want.  Beg for one last chance doing the short protocol (cetrotide) like i did, i told her i wasnt ready to give up on getting my own eggs.  I said i feel like i havent tried properly, id only had one abandoned cycle.  So she agreed to let me try once, and i was lucky enough to get 6 eggs, 4 were suitable.  

Febe - no idea what changes your are meant to be feeling after acupuncture.  I dont remember the acupuncturist saying that to me.  I felt it helped me, so hopefully its helping you.

Ali - sorry to hear you've been feeling soo rotten.  

Anya - i cant believe whats happened to you guys.  Thats just awful the whole situation, poor DH.  I agree with everything the girls are saying, i dont know anything about it myself but im sure if you even contacted the citizens advice they should be able to help with info.  I think they are on Westview Terrace, unless they have moved!  Easy to say i know but try and not get too worked up over it, this may be the beginning of something better for you both.

PB - how you doing? 

Hey to Bev, Corrin and anyone else ive missed!

We got a letter through this week from NW, it was the 'sorry' letter.  Gave break down of treatment etc.  It said on it that this had been my 2nd attempt.  Our first time was abandoned, so i thought that didnt count as an attempt.  Has anyone else had similar?  Was thinking ill have to phone Anne Maconnell and ask her.  It had a leaflet about FET aswell, not that there was much info in it.  Im feeling fine about it all just now, not looking back just trying to look forward.  We have booked our holiday for January aswell, so very much looking forward to that!

Going to chill on couch for a bit now, too tired to move!  xx


----------



## anyamac

FeBe the only difference I felt after acu was being "relaxed" for part of that day and then "sticky" poo for a few days afterwards lol. Always did wonders if u were constipated lol....

Linz, we were told by Anne that FET wasn't classed as a seperate go. Our FET after first cycle was part of that.
Our second cycle was classed as that. Not sure how it is with abandoned ones though. If ur last cycle is classed as second go, ur upcoming FET should be classed towards 2nd as well.
And then you should have a go left after that (worst case scenario for Eggshare).

x


----------



## Corrinann

Linz - your funding depends on the authority you live in (not the hospital you are treated at ie NW's) - Fife for instance class a FET as a full attempt so 1 full and 2 FET would be all your goes from Fife - but I think tayside is different ie FET is part of a main cycle and not classed on its own - you need to check with Anne what your authority will fund - MEGA postitive thoughts to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anya - soooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed for you  - it all seems to be happening to you at the ame time - I agree with others you should def look into redundancy  

Mat  - can't imagign what you ar egoign through - the wait must be unbareable - but ...... the digital tests are looking good xxxxxxxxxx huge hugs to you 

Hubby and I are havign the "will we try again" conversation .......................... we are sooooo lucky with Eleanor but would be lovely for her to have a brother or sister  -

- off to give x factor my full attention and then ..................taggart !!!!!

Corrin


----------



## wubble

Hiya,

Linz - I was told that a cycle doesnt count as one until you go to theatre so an abandoned cycle shouldnt count

Mat - thinking about you for Wednesday - everything crossed mrs!!

Anya - hope there is a big fat cheque in that letter for you   

Hello to everyone else.

Got the phone call this morning (about 9.30am). Dr Kay was really nice actually but unfortunately was the deliverer of bad news    She said that with my AMH being less than one that means that I have a less than 1% chance of getting pregnant with IVF therefore the NHS would not fund a cycle as they only fund people who have more than 10%. She also would not recommend that I self fund as my chances are so low. She is not saying that I wouldnt get pregnant just that my chances are just too low. I said that its upsetting that the NHS are just giving up on me and she said that there is only limited funds and 'it is tax payers money'    I couldnt believe that one! I just said 'well I'm a tax payer' and she said that they cant fund everyone!!! 

DH said that if I want to go for donor eggs then he is 110% behind me. 

They are sending out a letter confirming everything she has discussed with me and info about the donor eggs. I can have a think about it and let them know. I think I'll just make the appointment to get the ball rolling.

Wx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Anya - so sorry to hear about hubbie. Such a disappointment and after 14 years rubbish that his boss couldn't have been more honest at an earlier stage   . Redundancy can be such a stressful time. Easy said I know but try not to let him get too stressed out as Hughie's health and junior are way more important. ACAS give helpful redundancy advice - I called their free helpline when I was made redundant and for DH at one point - their number is 08457 47 47 47 and they also have a website. It would be brill if you moved to the mainland as then junior and bundle can see each other lots x  

Molly - the clinic in Perth where I had a scan is a private clinic run by a retired Dr who used to head up the Ninewells unit! I plan to have a few scans there. Have another one in 2 weeks. Did you have private scans too before Aoife arrived?

Ali - hope you have shifted that nasty cold   

Mat - good luck for Wednesday, and that sounds like a good sign with the digital reading! So hope so x x x 

Linz - I would be surprised if an abandoned cycle counted - doesn't seem fair. I would phone Anne and ask. As Corrin else said the rules do vary depending on where you live. I have a feeling that we were approved for 2 NHS 'goes' and that a frozen embryo transfer is not included in the fresh cycle - vaguely remember reading that on a poster in one of the doctors room once. Hopefully an abandoned cycle doesn't count though.

Corrin - Hi there. Do you think you might try again next year?

Febe - how are you getting on?

Wubble - sorry to hear it wasn't good news from Dr Kay   Good idea to get the appointment in the diary as at least then you have it rather than waiting weeks for it, and if you want to delay it nearer the time you can. 

Hi Kim, Sarah, and everyone else


----------



## febe

Hi All

Hope your all well

Well today i went for my insemination and it was pain free the last twice i have had it was sore, so im not on the dreaful 2ww.  Had a good chat with the nurse today too about our option left etc.

Lynz  thats is terrible can't imagine what your going thro but sending you  .

Mat - keeping everything crossed for you for wednesday!

Hi to everyone else

Fe
xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi febe - keeping everything crossed for you doll. 

Wubble - really sorry about NW and that they aren't going to let you have a go. Agree that at least if you have the paperwork through, if you do decide on donor egg route, you'll be further up the list.

Mat - not too long now..keeping fingers crossed its good news

Linz - defo double check with Anne re abandoned cycle. We were paying privately (too old for nhs funding as GP wouldn't refer us quicker!). I know we had to pay for extra drugs but that was about it 

Corin - a wee brother or sister for Eleanor would be lovely.  We've ruled out having any more as I'll be 40 in February and it wasn't the easiest pregnancy. I know dh would like another but physically, i don't think I could go through with it again. I love my wee lassie to bits and would rather concentrate on providing her with the best I can.

Me - still got this virus thing. Now into third week and sound terrible (nearly lost my voice this avo and can't stop coughing). Half the office seems to have it now as well so convinced its that place!  Role on Thursday so I can have a quiet day.

Anya - did the letter include a fat cheque? If not, citizen advice bureau and take him all the way to the cleaners!

Kim - how's the girls?

Molly - how's the bfeeding group going? I've been cutting back with her nibs so am now on only one feed a day (first thing). No more expressing at night as it was getting me down. She gets Aptimil during the day and as her last feed before bed. When her top teeth come in, going to stop completely as when she bites it REALLY HURTS!

HI EVERYONE ELSE!


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Ladies... 

Hope everyone is well....

... Sorry im still not great with everyones names...

Well i had my first appointment today... I saw a Dr Lowe, she went over a few things regarding IVF and then she mentioned IUI and how we could self fund, We then got taken by Alison the nurse.. who went over IVF in greater detail.. The whole appointment took about an hour... It was alot better than i thought... im just not good with the unknown 

Has anyone here tried IUI?... I hadnt really thought about it before... but we are considering it now  

XX


----------



## molly76

Just catching up on all the news, Aoife asleep since before 9pm - hoping will sleep for a while now!!
Trying to catch up on everyones news.

Hi Ali, You're having a right time with the cold/flu thing - maybe you need something to shift it,roll on Thursday for you. Still going to the breastfeeding group - it's good really and gets me out and speaking to folk. There's a midwife and health visitor there so if you want to speak to someone/ask questions you can do. I can imagine when the teeth arrive it's sore - it's sore with the gums also. You've done brilliant with it - I think I'll do it for the six months - hopefully I'll manage that   xx

Hi Anya, Such awful news about your DH's job, after 14 years he'll should definitely get redundancy. It was pretty mean of his boss to do that especially since ye had the house going on the market. I know what it's like and it's stressful with the job thing but you know things have a way of working out and just you take it easy and try not to stress out and you hubby as it won't do either of ye any good. Lots of     to you both. Hope you're feeling good otherwise xx

Hi Fyfey, Glad the appointment went ok for you. I never had IUI but my brother's partner had one attempt of IUI in April and she's due in January xx When is your next appointment?

Hi Febe, Hope your 2ww passes quickly for you, glad you weren't too sore afterwards      

Hi Karen, Kim, Sarah, Bev - hope you're all well xx

Hi Mathilde, Best of luck for the scan on Wednesday, you'll be glad it's getting closer. It's good that the test increased in weeks also,hopefully it's a good sign      

Hi Linz, You'll be glad the inspection is over, it's always a nervey time! We're thinking of going to Lewis the week before christmas maybe the 14th December until the weekend and leaving on the Sunday ferry - controversal I know!! So maybe could meet for a cuppa xx

Hi PB, That's good to know about the clinic - never knew it was here. I'm sorry I didn't get extra scans with Aoife - maybe then I'd have known how big she was going to be! Can they do the 3D/4D scans there also? At least it's run by a doctor too. Are you feeling well in yourself?

Hi Corrin, That's great you're thinking of having another go - fingers xxx for you      

Hi Wubble, Hope you're doing ok after the phonecall today,it'll be a relief that you've had a chat with Dr Kay. I'm glad you're DH is supportive re the DE if that's the route you plan to take. I really hope things work out for you xx        

Well I've no news at all - miserable day so couldn't get out for a walk so took miss Aoife for a drive instead! Just to get out of the house - she wants to feed all day when we're stuck inside - smells the milk! (.)(.)! She has her first lot of injections tomorrow - am dreading them - DH away so will have to take her myself - hopefully she'll be ok after them. Well that's all my news here, think will head to bed - taken me 45 minutes to write this! Night all xx


----------



## febe

Hi all

Sorry but have to have a hughe moan please bare with me.

Im having a ruff week and its only tuesday.  Think is we going away this wkend girlie night away and im the only one with out children and there is only half of them that know what im going thro as the others haven't asked or I never really see much of them.  So im gettin in a bit of a state wheather i shold go or not, thing is the rest of the girl meet up alot due to them having babies and kids at same age, so feel left out a bit and sometime dont have much to speak about as all we do is work cause we just done up an old house.  

So far this year 4 of my close friend have had new babies!  

One of my friends wants to meet up tomorrow for coffee before we go on sat and ive got it in my head she gona tell me she pregnant again, im so happy for them all and luv gettin cuddles from their babies but i just want it to be our turn next instead of it always being everyone else.  My friends try to understand but its so difficult to tell them eactly how it feels to want something so much and watch everyone else have it and we are struggling.  I know we on right track with going to hospital etc.  I get so worked up most times things are arranged with the girls I always end up pulling out of it at the last minute but I want to go but dont really know what my problem is.  Maybe im just stuck and upset that their lives are moving on and our isn't, maybe im jealous too.

Sorry moan over thanks feel so childish someday

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Mrs Molly - they can do the 3D and 4D scans there too and offer lots of different packages. How did Aoife get on with her injections - bless?    Can't get over how cute she is.
Thanks for asking how I am feeling - I am keeping well. Just tired in the evenings. Went shopping for new bras at lunchtime today as I could hardly breathe. Bra seemed much tighter all of a sudden. Now a 34E - wowzer. Managed to buy a lovely dress and top for Xmas events so quite happy with my purchases.  

Febe - good luck with the 2WW. Don't apologise for the way you feel. I think it is totally normal. It is really hard when you desparately want children and friends have their babies and it feels like it is no time and then they are pregnant again. It is painful to be the odd one out. I am sure your friends will understand how emotional this must be for you but I am not convinced that friends who can have children naturally really know how painful it can be to not be able to do that. In the past some of my closest friends have said things that really hurt me but I know they didn't mean it - they just don't realise. Eg. one of my friends once commented when pregnant with number 2 that she would be having a 3rd and couldn't understand why someone would stop at 1, and after coffee we were in a gift shop and she kept pointing out all the gorgeous baby things and saying how she couldn't wait. She knew we had wanted a family for years and had pursued adoption and I just felt she was so thoughtless and insensitive. I am not good at showing how hurt I am though. I just bottled up my feelings and for a while avoided group get togethers if I thought the chat would centre around the babies as sometimes it was just too hard. I would say to do whatever feels best for you on the day. You can always vent on here! The 2WW is hard anyway as emotions can be all over the place. For some reason a few days after the transfer I had a big outburst crying my heart out - I think it was fear that it wouldn't work, and was just after hearing a family member was pregnant. 

Try to pamper yourself during the wait and don't bother putting yourself in a stressful situation!! Here's hoping in a couple of weeks you could be telling all your pals that it has worked.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
Fe, all is crossed for you, Hun      ...don't worry about the vent. That's what we are here for.
I agree with PB. It's so hard sometimes. Some peopel can be really insensitive. I hated it when people would say "Kids arent everything. You'll have to reach a stage wehn u say enough is enough U cant get to obsessed about this IVF business" 9 times out of 10 it was people who already had kids. They probably wanted to make me feel better but it made me feel worse.

I only told a few people this time that we were going through treatment. At the end of the day i had all you to moan to. 2 people at my work knew, but only from week 2 on and close family.
See how you feel at the meeting. I have found since being open about the IVF a lot of people have said "yeah we tried so many times ourselves and it worked/didnt work". Somebody always knew somebody else who had done it.
Shows how small the world is and how many people need extra help.

Four people in our square have had IVF and all got their BFP eventually. There's just so much more they can do now. One of the girls tried 4x before it worked.
Dont give up.  
I want to be honest now, cause i would love to have been able to go up to somebody before i started this journey and asked them loads of questions. Now i always say "if anybody needs to know more about IVF please ask..lol"

PB, got my "MY STORY" book today. It is sooooo lovely. MAde me cry and then had sis in law in tears. Even hubby commented how nice it is.
The pics are done by kids and it's written in a really simple way. Thought i'd share the text as it's lovely:

_*Our Story *_

_*Before you were born, Mummy and Daddy were very happy and loved each other very much.*_

_*After a while we really wanted to have a baby.*_

*To make a baby you need sperm from the Dad...and an egg from the Mum...*
*and the Mum's tummy to keep them in. The baby grows there until it is time to be born.*

*Mummy and Daddy tried for a long time to have a baby but when no baby started to grow, we went to the doctor for some help.*

*The doctor said that we couldn't use Mummy's eggs, and this made Mummy and Daddy very sad.*

*But the doctor had good news too and said that there was another way for us to try to have a baby of our own.*

*The doctor told us that there are some women who are so kind, they want to give some of their eggs to another woman who needs them. One of these women gave us some eggs to help us start a baby.*

*The doctor then joined up the eggs with Daddy's sperm at the hospital and put them in Mummy's nice warm tummy.*

*When we found out that a baby had started to grow, we were so happy and excited. Some Mummies find they have two or even three babies growing!*

*After many months, our special baby was born. That baby was you!*

*We were so pleased to have you and hold you and love you. All our family and friends came to welcome you and say hello to you.*

*This is the story of how our wonderful family was made. And here we all are!*
This is where you can put your own photograph.....

This book is by the Donor Conception Network.

Wubble, I know it's hard giving up on your own eggs, but if you want a baby you'll try anything. I promise you as soon as those embies are inserted in to you they feel 100% yours.
I 've done it twice, as you know. Once with a know donor and once with anonymus eggshare donor. 
I must be honest and say I found using the anonymus one a lot easier. Both you and your child are in the same boat as you dont know who the donor is. You get a description (hair colour, eye colour, skin tone, height, weight, hobbies, nationality, reasons for donating/ likes) from Anne and they try to match you up as closely as possible.
Bubba will be 50% DH and i believe it's nurture over nature. Also think it could be quite exciting looking for traits or "talents" that might come as a surprise lol.
The first time we used a known donor and i must admit i felt a bit wairy at times, as she lives on our door step. Wondered how would i feel if she wanted to hold the baby, or would i feel critizised by her if she suggested something etc.
Anon was defo the way to go and glad it has worked out that way. It also helped us that hubby donated sperm. We wanted to help other couples in our situation and it is a nice thought to think maybe somebody elses dream is coming true right now. If they want to contact hubby once they are 18....great. Would be lovely to see how they turned out i.e. any resemblance or same likes/dislikes. It's like a big adventure...

If you have any questions please just ask. PB and Sarah and I shoudl know a bit about it now.
Eggshare waiting list was about 6 months when we were on it.

Well, an update on the redundancy issue: We picked letter up from post on monday. Letter was so different to texts. It was written in a "professional" way. Boss obviously took legal advice on how to word things without getting in to trouble later.
Letter goes on about how the store in Stornoway isn't making a profit (yeah right) and is causing him health problems and due to hubbys higher wages it makes more sense to pay him off than 2 of the "cheeper" fitters....as if he doesnt start the redundancy process the company will be in trouble bla bla....and he's taking legal advice on how much redundancy pay hubby is due....and he doesnt need to work his notice and good luck for the future and if he ever wants a reference not to hesitate to ask...

Wouldnt have been so bad if he had just sent the letter, but the nasty text really annoyed us.

Hubby contacted Citizens Advice today and has an appointment with them on thursday.
He also phoned the only other competitor on the island regarding work. He phoned hubby back at tea time and said he didnt have anything permanent at the mo, as things are quiet but might have some casual work now anad again.
Suppose that's better than nothing....

Hubby heading up to Stornoway tomorrow to pick up his stuff "at his own cost". Just as well he forwarded the nasty texts to me on sunday as his works mobile was cut off on monday morning.

We had a staff meeting/parents evening last night regarding the councl take over and were told we should have letters by thursday saying who has the jobs. The last day before christmas could be the last working day for most of us. Council will take over as from January.

Another bit of bad news yesterday was the Valuation for the house. What a shock. We were expecting £135000-150000 and they came back with £98000!!!  No worth our while selling for that. We'd be better off getting tennents and renting it if we move somewhere else, and just rent to start off with ourselves.
Otherwise somebody would get a damn good house for next to nothing.

Thanks everybody for all your advice and hugs. It really helps, especially as we seem to have lost a few "friends" over it. Was quite paly with a number of people from hubbys work and they are now staying away as they "dont want to get involved" or are siding with boss (family run business 4th generation, so all related to boss). Just proves business always comes first lol.

Ali, hope ur feeling a bit better. Still hoping to come to meet up despite having to watch cash. Think we could both do with a break after all the bad news.

Mat, good luck for ur scan (tomorrow?)...     

Oh, I nearly forgot: SOME GOOD NEWS! Remember Angela 16? She used to post on here ages and ages ago. She had a gorgeous baby boy yesterday. 4 weeks early. Cameron, 5pounds 3ounces.

xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Molly, hope Aoife’s injections went well – possibly harder for you than her!  Here’s hoping for some better weather so you can get out and about.

Febe, I totally sympathise.  I’ve been invited to a party in London as a friend is over from Australia for Xmas – I really want to see her but can’t face the chat with people who I know less well – feel like I have no conversation as I have such a one track mind at the  moment.  I'm going to see if I can catch up with her another time. As others say – do what’s right for you.  There’ll be plenty of time to explain later on.  Is it possible to go for a bit and come home earlier or is it too far away? Oh, forgot to mention before – I’ve had acupuncture and I really never feel that different afterwards, BUT I know that the big picture is I feel less stressed.  It’s more when I think about my stress levels and recognise that I probably would have reacted very differently in the past, so I would definitely recommend it, but don’t feel you have to recognise big changes for it to be beneficial.

Hi Pb- wow you’re certainly developing.  Good you’ve got a nice dress to flaunt your curves!

Anya, thanks so much for taking the trouble to put the donor story in – sooo touching.  Sounds better news about prospects for redundancy pay.  But doesn’t take away the hurt of how it’s all happened.  Sorry to hear the bad news about the house – sounds like you have a sensible plan though.  Just keep looking after yourselves and knowing we’re all thinking of you.

Hi Wubble, hope you’re doing OK.  I think everyone else has said the wise things.  There’s no down side in making an appointment to keep your options open, but there’s certainly lots of donor ambassadors here! Love the idea of finding secret talents emerging (like unicycling?!)

Alidoll, hope you’re winning the fight against the lurgy!

Fyffey, hope you’re well.  I’m afraid I don’t know much about IUI, but I’ll certainly help with the positive wishes whatever route you go down.

Hi Corrin, exciting times thinking about a sibling for Eleanor!

Hi Linz, hope work has settled down and that you’ve had good news from Anne about funding.  

Hello to everyone I’ve missed and thanks heaps to all for hugs and PMA.  Am so pleased that scan is finally (nearly) here!  Think I’ve managed pretty darn well if I do say so myself – but likely to be a whimpering mess tomorrow – either way!
I’ll keep you posted!
Mat
x


----------



## febe

Good luck mat thinking about you today

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Mat - been thinking about you all day.

Anya - thanks for typing out the story - the words are really lovely.  A special baby indeed I think! I shall add it to my library too!! I love kid's story books - I have quite a lot. Bought some for our niece as she loved stories when she stayed over, and I also bought some when we were doing our adoption preparations. 
Glad Hughie is at least getting his redundancy money sorted and hope he gets more work soon. Good luck to you too for Thursday. Bummer about the house valuation as it is quite different to the figure you were expecting. I think the idea of renting could work well. Our neighbours did that too. The tenants are moving out soon and they already have new tenants lined up to move in. I sooo hope you can still make the December get together as I am really looking forward to seeing you.

We are going to St Andrews on Saturday for one night and I have booked a meal in a Thai restuarant which appeared on Gordon Ramsey's TV show and won an award. I love Thai food but will need to stay away from the spicy dishes which don't agree with me just now. My DH has no problem polishing off my left-overs though.

Hi to all x


----------



## febe

Wow preciousbundle we are going on a girlie night to st andrews, where you staying?  We staying in the fairmount.

I ment my friend at lunch time and she was so lovely, got a bit upset but she was like you need to talk to us more and haow there aree all there for us whenever so feeling a millions time better.  Thnak you for all your lovely post some of the things you lot said are so tru and totally appreciated and helpful.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok

Fe

xx


----------



## Mathilde

Just to let you all know, it was bad news I'm afraid. Just a tiny sac. Too small to be ok. Couldn't find ectopic but had blood taken. Nw phoned back to say higher level than expected and need to recheck on Friday so can't totally rule out ectopic yet. Given leaflet on  what to expect with natural miscarriage. Sorry not to have better news to share. Thanks for all the positive thoughts.


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Mat, I'm so sorry. You and your DH have been through so much already. Sending massive hugs. remember, we're all here for you if you want a cry, rant or anything else...


----------



## Corrinann

Mat - just wanted to say  - thinking about you and hoping this get better each day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - i havent stopped thinking about you.  I am so so so sorry.  You must be very strong to have gone through all of this.  You dont deserve it.  We are all here for you, if you need someone to talk to just let me know and i can call you.  Sending you and your DH lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Mat was thinking about you all day. Praying you'll at least get an answer on friday. Hope it that wee sack grows loads until then. Are they repeating the blood test?
As the others alrady said, we're all here for you.......  

Corrin, what exciting news about sibling for Eleanor. Hubby is already planning on using our frosties as well  . One at a time i say...
Have you decided yet to phone NW for a chat? You've done it with Eleanor so you can defo do it all again. Keep this thread alive  .

I'm off to look at flights and book them. Planning on coming out on the thursday before the meeting. Will be staying in East Wemyss at Sis in Laws. Hoping to borrow her car for the meet (wherever we decide to go). She's off on the friday and can take us to look at prams/buggies/cots/carseats etc. Just looking....hoping to buy in January sales.
Thought we could both do with a break....get away from all this trouble for a while. Come back on the tuesday maybe. Have we decided on saturday or sunday for the meet?

Back in a while to let u know if i've booked the flights...xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Woo Hoo!!! Yippeeeeeeh!!!!! Just booked flights.....for hubby and I

Xmas Meet Up Here We Come!!!

We'll defo be there. Fly out on thurs 2nd and back tue 7th!!!

Cant wait to see you all.
xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Yeah Anya! So glad you will be able to come over as will be nice seeing how big junior bump as gotten! Having looked at the different venues, agree Noahs Arc sounds the best option (just hope the weather is ok though).  Hope Kim and the girls can make it...

Well, STILL loaded with the flu / cold / lurgie. Half the office has it now as they've been dropping like flies. Horrible cough (dry bark), hoarse and lots and lots of phlegm...yuck!

Kirstys nose also blocked which makes it difficult for her to breath when eating or drinking (and almost impossible when bfeeding). Thankfully she only has the one morning feed now. Glad I'm not working today..have cancelled the folks coming over so aiming for a quiet day in the house with her nibs and the dog.

Mat - how you doing? Thinking of you..

Hi to everyone else..(battery running low on mobile as lying in bed with Kirsty sound asleep beside me).


----------



## febe

Ah Mat thinking about you and snedin gyou loads of 

Fe


xx


----------



## wubble

Hi,

Mat - so sorry to hear about the scan    hope your okay, you and your DH just dont deserve this   

Anya - that is such a lovely story. Thanks for the offer of support and advice, you, PB and Sarah have helped me so much already and you dont know it. Hope you and DH are okay, thats terrible about the offer for your house.   Also keeping my fingers crossed for you getting your letter about the job. I hope things on the work front start looking up for DH.

Alidoll - oh my, that cold really likes you!! Hope it goes away soon, hope the cough isnt keeping you up at night - I hate that!

Febe - hope your okay, sending you lots of     

Linz - hello mrs, hope you are well. 

PB - My DH is golfing on Saturday in St Andrews, my step-brother is home from Oz for a few weeks and they are all 'treating' themselves to a round in St Andrews - not bad eh! Hope you have a great stay there.

Molly - hey mrs, hows you and little Aoife? 

Bev, Kim, Corrin, Sarah and everyone else - hello!

I called NW this morning, got an appointment with Dr Lowe on 17th January at 4pm and a provisional councilling appointment for 13th Jan (councillors diary isnt ready for Jan yet so wants to double check and call me back). Getting things moving but still disappointed that I've got 4 follicles in there and they arent willing to find out whats inside them. 

We also found out last week that DH's mum has breast cancer    She had to go for more tests to find out if it had spread anywhere else, thank goodness it hasnt. So I want to make sure that I'm there for her, she starts chemo in a couple of weeks and will definitely need an operation. She is being so strong about it all I really admire her.

Wx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Mathilde - so sorry to hear your news. Must have been really hard for you at the scan. I hope in time you feel a little better. I was trying to think of something else to say but all I can come up with is that I am thinking of you both x x x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Ali - Noah's arc is indoors so won't really matter about weather which is a plus for the littlies (and us!). Glad you booked your flights Anya.


----------



## Alidoll

Sorry, I was thinking more of the weather conditions getting there..if icy, snowing etc. Should have been more specific.


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello Ali
As soon as I posted I thought I bet Ali means the weather for driving there    Hopefully no snow by then. Remember last Xmas there was lots of snow - wonder whether it will be a white Xmas this year. Lovely to look at so long as you are inside looking out and not trying to get to work!! 

Talking of work I better get on with some .....


----------



## Alidoll

Yeah, last yr I was off by then so didn't have to drive..which was good as couldn't get my car out the drive for nearly 3 wks! The council wouldn't grit the road as they said the builder hadn't signed the handover forms..factors said it was nothing to do with them. Builder went into hibernation and wouldn't respond..even to the local msp who lives in the scheme. So, skating rink with cars sliding everywhere and Andy banning me from going out for my own safety!


----------



## kim78

Hey Mat oh I am so sorry you are still left in limbo hopefully tomorrow you will find out what is going on and finally be able to grieve and come to terms with what has happened and find out what happens next.  Have been thinking about you, you are being very brave. 

Hey Wubble so sorry to hear about your motherinlaw sounds like you will have a lot on your hands over the next couple of months then it will be January before you know it and you can start a fresh new year new start ready for the year ahead, I always love the 1st January gives me a real sense of a fresh start every year... Hope everything goes ok with your motherinlaw. 

Hey Alidol how you feeling today?  Hope the cold is clearing up, have you tried saline drops with Kirsty?  They worked a treat with the girls give it to her about 10 mins before a feed and hopefully that should help clear her nose.  The girls always got a runny nose just now, whether it is teething or cold they have it more than they don't just use to it now...  Also put a pillow under her mattress if you haven't already helps them sleep.

Anya hun can't say enough how crap it is about Hughies job, can't believe the survey on your house aswell thats awful have you questionned it?  

I promise to be back on tomorrow to catch up, off to bed started too late on the computer need to be in bed for 9 just now, up for work tomorrow, I am such a lightweight, need my sleep...  Atleast tomorrow is Friday. 

Hoping to make the meet up in December, hubbie due away on Monday which means he will be home Mon 29th for two weeks  can't wait to meet up with everyone can't tell you how much you all mean to me.  Noahs Arc sounds perfect the girls will definately need entertaining....
Back on tomorrow, lol xxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Mat, So sorry to hear your news  - I know what that scan is like,it's really tough    thinking of you tomorrow.

Hi Wubble, Fingers xxx for your mum in law, she sounds very brave    

Hi everyone - need to read over last few pages properly to catch up, not a minute the last few days, hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Mat, thinking about you and DH today.  

Wubble, so sorry about MIL.    for a full recovery. They can do so much these days.  
The councilling appointment really helped Hughie and I. I was vvery worried before we went in. Thought they might be really intusive and ask uncomfortable questions but it was just like a relaxing chat. Felt really positive afterwards.

PB, cant get over your bra size   ....ME JEALOUS!!!!! I've defo filled out to hubby's delight. My A cup is getting too tight for me and one of my padded Primark B cups looks ready to burst too lol.
Is the belly showing yet? Cant wait to see "Bundle" bump in a few weeks. Better use my chicken fillets so i can keep up with you upstairs  .

Kim, Ali, cant wait to see Megan, Emily and Kirsty again and also Andy and Chris. These whole meetings have reallt helped Hughie as well, as he's been able to chat to the "boys" and get their take on things. Also it ALWAYS gives you so much hope when you see other successful IVF stories.

Junior bump is defo getting bigger. I'll be at the end of my 20th week when i see you all. Hoping to feel something around then. When did all the Mum's start to feel their bubbas?


Febe, it'll be great to meet you and DH.

Linz, hope you're OK and not too busy at work. It'll be January before you know it.
Do you think you and hubby might make the meet? I know it's so expensive to get off the islands but maybe you could combine it with some Xmas shopping  .

Molly, how's wee Aiofe? Is the BF getting any easier? Cant wait to see u both.

Well I had some more bad news yesterday. Got the dredded letter. Was written in a really awkward lingo, so had to read it twice till I finally realised I have also been made redundant. My last working day is 22nd Dec. Don't qualify for redundancy pay as I've only been there since March.
Was so hard going to work afterwards. Could hardly hold back the tears. It was hard for the rest who got jobs as well, as they couldn't help feeling slightly guilty.
All in all 4 of us didnt get a job. 4 got 25 hours permanent and 2 got 25 hours temporary till summer....

On the upside Hubby got a call out of the blue last night. A local builder, who he had worked for as a teenager offered him 2 weeks labouring at a house site. He started this morning.
Better than nothing at this stage.

It's been so nice having him home and being able to have breakfast and dinnerr together and  to do the dishes together. Hope things will work out on the job front.

Can you all keep your eyes open for floorlayer vacancies in Fife area please? 

Anyway better dash and put the kettle on. Still not dressed yet.
xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Wubble - sorry to hear about your mother in law. Hope she comes through the treatment well. You and your family have been having a tough time of it. Hopefully 2011 will bring better news for you all. As Anya said the counselling appointment is nothing to worry about. She gives you some leaflets etc on donor eggs etc and asks a few questions but nothing intrusive. To be honest I wasn't sure how beneficial it would be if someone actually needed counselling! Perhaps it was different for us as we know that was the route for us and I wasn't really interested in having to speak to a counsellor.
Hope DH enjoys his golfing this weekend!

Mat - how are you hun?   

Ali - hope you and Kirsty are feeling better by next week - surely that big bad cold needs to have moved by then! 

Anya - I laughed at your comments about my breasts and chicken fillets. The lady who measured me said she doesn't think they will grow much more now but my rib cage will expand - hoping they don't grow too much bigger! Happy for  bump to be a bit more visible now. People at work still say you cannot really notice but I think it depends on what I am wearing. I feel I am a bit more rounded at the front now. Bought a t-short 'I love my bump' - cheesy I know but I cannot wait to wear it but need more of a bump before I do else I just look a bit chubby )
Sorry to hear about your job. Is there many opportunities for the nursery staff in any other nurseries where you live or not really? Every cloud has a wee silver lining though and you will be able to really focus on the bubba and not be stressing when working. I am doing no exercise whatsoever (other than walking Marley at the weekend) and really need to borrow the Davina DVD then see if I want to buy it myself. Toying with starting swimming. Probably still be toying with the idea a month from now! Lazy bones........ 

Hi to Kim, Molly, Febe, Corrin, Sarah, Linz and everyone else. I am meeting a friend for lunch today and really looking forward to catching up, then our short break in St Andrews tomorrow.
Hope you have a good weekend. Can you believe it is only 6 weeks till Christmas? Looking forward to buying some presents tomorrow.


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - how did your scan go? Been thinking about you today.

Anya - will keep an eye on the local press and le you know if I see anything suitable jobwise. The books get quite a bit bigger btw! DH will be drooling at them but you'll not want him anywhere near them the first month as bfeeding is uncomfortable to start with...oh, ok..truth time...it hurts like hell! Does get easier and I'll be sad to stop completely as its lovely when she's all snuggled up beside me..also, the puppies will probably look like burst balloons the moment I give up completely!

Cough still bad but nose finally drying up a wee bit..thank goodness. Kirsty seems cheery enough.  

Sorry, gotta go..that's my mum on the phone..no doubt gonna give me ear ache about this cough and how I should see a GP..she's been on about it for over 2 weeks and is driving me mad...god, I hope I don't turn into her with Kirsty when she's older!?


----------



## Alidoll

Damned predictive text


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Just came on to check on Mat. Hope you're ok.

A girl at my work gave me a bag full of maternity tops teh other day. They are mainly vest tops and a pair of jeans. So nice of her. Decided to sort my clothes out as I wont be able to wera most of them for the next 6 months or so. Put all in bags in a cupboard in spare room and am left with next to nothing now lol.

Loved "The Event" last night. Wonder how many episodes/seasons there will be.

X factor tonight. Heard a rumour Take That and Westlife will be playing tomorrow. Love the new TT song with Robbie (drool).

Ali, had to laugh at your boobs comment  ...you can always keep up the feeding to stop them "deflating". Did you see that program on breastfeeding? Some mums were still feeding their kids at age 10!!!  
I think my niece was 3 1/2 when my sis in law gave up. The wee one would push Mum's top up in public and go "boobies"....  ....eeeeek!
Also had to laugh about you worrying about turning in to your Mum later on in life. I think we all do. Got a wake up call in nursery the other day when one of the wee ones (just turned 2) started wgging his raised finger at another baby, who was clinbing up a shelf, and said "a-a-a!" whilst looking at me. I thought "sugar, that sounds just like myself". Need to stop doing that lol.

PB, hope you had a good lunch. Nothing beats catching up with the girlfriends over some gnosh.
I'm the same as you. I've done no exercise what so ever apart from the day hubby had me climbing fences and wading through heather and bogs to go whale watching lol.
After the bleed I was just too worried to exert myself. Read reviews on Davina on amazon and most of them were really good and mentioned that it's quite gentle.
Let me know what it's like if you do it before me.
What breed is Marley? Love the name btw.

Got a letter from the commitee at my work the other day saying they are going to give all staff who are being made redundant £100 as a good will gesture. Would rather have had a job...sniff. Got a private ******** message from one of the commitee members today saying they couldnt say anything to me the other day but i scored really high in the interview and points selection process of the council. In fact my points were much higher than some of the permanent staff, but due to me just being classed as "relief" staff I wasnt even considered. Even more gutted now, as i worked for them permanently since march. Usually about 30 hours on average(20 after I had my bleed).So far more hours than their permanent staff.  It obviously suited them to have me helping out. Dont think it's fair. I mean why give me an interview and get my hopes up in the first place.  
No other nurseries on our island. There's a gaelic speaking one in South Uist but I only know how to speak about the weather, say good night, come in, good morning and kiss my ass lol. Not suitable lingo for the little ones.
One other nursery way up North Uist but they are full at the moment with staff due back from maternity.

Hoping they will at least keep me on as relief....

Hubby got a pay slip (they only paid him for 2 1/2 days for last week) and his P45 on friday. No talk of pay for notice period (boss told him in letter he doesnt need to work his notice), holiday pay and no talk of redundancy pay. Can they still pay him for those things if they have already returned his P45? 

xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Just a quick update. After scan on wed had to get bloods repeated on Friday. Another trip to nw as level higher than expected. Another scan. Sac is about 2 weeks behind what is expected so thought was discontinued pregnancy but phoned to say level increasing. They are quite co cerned re risk of ectopic but as I have no symptoms. They're re-scanning on Thursday. No one seems to think that the pregnancy will continue though. Am finding it all pretty tough and really appreciate your comments and hugs. 

I'm thinking of you all too. So sorry to hear about your MIL wubble. Hope they've caught it nice and early. Fingers crossed for work for you and dh Anya. Hi to everyone. Will do more personals soon. Mat x


----------



## anyamac

Mat sending hugs    . I remember when i had my bleed at 6 weeks and was sent for an early pregnancy scan they just saw a tiny sack. At first they couldnt see anything in there but after a few minutes and hubby pointing it out doc confirmed a tiny bean inside it.
 Such a worrying time for you, Hun. We are thinking about you and praying for you.
Good sign that hormone levels are rising. Did they say what they would do if you had an ectopic? You'd think they could do some sort of scan or something to see.

Hopefully you'll get an answer soon.
Hugs
xxxx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde my stomach is in knots for you.  Surely they have come across this before.  How frustrating for you.  I dont know how your coping, you seem so calm.  Really hope that this is going to turn out with a happy ending.  Im sorry i dont know what else to say other than im thinking of you loads xxxxxx


----------



## wubble

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind messages.

Mat -      I dont know what else to say. This is a nightmare for you and your DH. I'm   for your scan on Thursday and that you have a little fighter in there.

Anya - sorry to hear about your job, all of us on here know how much you loved working there. Fingers crossed they keep you on as relief staff.

Had to laugh at you knowing how to say kiss my ass in gaelic - maybe you should sent that on a *text message* to you DH's ex boss  wait til your DH gets his money though.

I would defo say he was still entitled to reduncancy money, any holiday pay he is entitled to, notice pay etc. When is his appt with citizens advice? They should keep him right.

I'll also keep my eyes open re any job vancancies.

PB - you made me smile about your 'I love my bump' t-shirt, I always thought that when I got pregnant I would get a t-shirt made up with BABY and an arrow pointing down towards my tummy so that people knew I was pregnant and carrying precious cargo.

Alidoll - glad the cold is clearing up - eventually

Hello to Kim, Molly, Linz, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

Just watched the event from last night with DH - oooooohhhhh its getting good.

I'm gutted I wont be able to make the get together. Will you please take a group photo and then let me know whos who from left to right ppplllleeeeaaasseee 

Wx


----------



## kim78

Hey Mat oh I have been checking in daily to see whats happening with you, can't believe you are going thro this, I bet you are trying to be so negative about it all to protect yourself I hate to say it but the girls are right there must be something there for your levels to be increasing, but they really should be able to give you some more information if that is normal or not they must know you are in hell just now not knowing what is happening.  Can't imagine what you are feeling just now.  We are all here for you.  Just hope you have a quick week and the next time you go they tell you exactly what is happening.  I also thought an eptocpic is supposed to be really painful?  

Hey PB I had one of those tshirts too loved wearing it I just loved my bump in everything, but nothing made me happier than coming home and sitting with my bump out just watching it move used to drive my husband mad, everytime I got him to look they would stop hee hee...

Wubble thats such a shame you can't make the meet up, I am so looking forward to meeting everyone we will definately take some pics and email everyone that can't make it and then you can go, oh didn't think she would look like that hee hee....  

Hey Alidoll how is your cold hope you are feeling better, did your mum have a go at you then.. My mum would be the same just looking out for you, although can be a bit overpowering....  I looked in the mirror the other day and thought oh god I am starting to dress like her, tell you it scared me..........  

Hey Linz how you doing, what you been up to this weekend. 

We had a really quiet day today just played with the girls it was really nice, tomorrow we are off to Motherinlaws for tea then hubbie away Monday for 2 weeks but cant complain he has been home for 7.....

Hey Febe hope you have a good weekend in St Andrews it is so difficult being around women who have got pregnant easily it wasn't seeing friends with babies that upset me it was pregnant women especially my sisterinlaw I actually avoided her pretty much the whole pregnancy unfortunately it doesn't get any easier, but your friends are right you have to talk to them don't bottle things up.  Look forward to hearing about your weekend. 

Well I don't know about anyone else but I can't wait to get the christmas tree out and the decorations so looking forward to christmas this year.  Just hope hubbie will be home. 

Hope everyone else is well. lol xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks 

Mat - don't know what to say..it must be so frustrating being told "sorry, we still don't know" but am praying that the increasing figures is a good sign and that beanie is just camera shy. Sending lots of love and cuddles.

Kim - sometimes its nice to have a quiet day. Went into Edinburgh with my mum today and felt terrible. This virus just refuses to let go so ended up sitting on the floor in John Lewis while my mum tried on coats...she liked one then went to pay to discover..she'd left her credit card at m&s! So she had to race along to get it as I wasn't in any fit state to go anywhere by then. Did get some nice stuff for Kirsty though... quiet day tomorrow as Andy has banned me from going out!

Anya - defo speak to citizen advice as should be entitled to redundancy and holiday pay if he hasn't taken his days etc. you'll soo have to teach us "kiss my ass!" - ace lol! 

Wubble - sorry you can't make the meet. Yes we'll take photos..I'm the Amazonian warrior with the long hair, thin body and legs up to my armpits! (hey, woman can dream can't she...).

Gotta go, having a coughing fit so impossible to type..


----------



## kim78

Hey Alidoll hope you enjoy your quiet day in and let Andy spoil you, get some rest and a nice hot bath and I bet you will feel beter.  

Anya meant to say yesterday I bet they would have kept you on if you weren't pregnant, I know they are not allowed to discriminate but you are brilliant with kids they would have been mad not to keep you on.  They must have thought about it knowing you would be coming off in a few months but hopefully they will keep you on as relief even just long enough till you come off on maternity.  I just can't believe how badly hughie is being treated just shows you that there is no thought for the hard working employees all bosses care about is money you never really get any true thanks for it.  He must be entitled to redundancy pay, I would see the point if he was going bankrupt and couldn't pay but he is just packing in cause he doesn't want the hassle anymore, I am sure it is supposed to be a weeks pay for every year you have worked over 2 years.  Thats great he got some casual building work may turn out to be more if they are busy, tides you over in the meantime.

Well hubbie gone back to bed, girls woke at 5.45 this morning earliest in ages, they both came thro into the bed and fell asleep till 7.30 we don't usually do that but both were shattered, the only thing is Chris had all his space and the girls were over on my side so I got very little space and no sleep so I stayed in bed when he got up with the girls.  Away to do some ironing, really excited but it is a miserabe day...  xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

Corrin - thanks for info, thats exciting you guys are thinking of trying again.

Wubble - im really sorry that you never got the news you were wanting.  But think your doing right thing about getting ball rolling.  Does no harm having all the info so you can make the right decision for you both.  So sorry to hear about MIL.

PB - hope you had a nice time in St Andrews, how was the Thai?

Molly - How are you and Aoife?  Yeah im definitely up for a cuppa when your in stornoway!  Just let me know when your free & ill make sure i am.

Anya - thanks for sharing the story with us, thats really lovely.  So sorry to hear about your job.  Cant believe thats happened to you both, its just awful.  Hopefully something good will come out of it all.

Kim - hope your finished your ironing and you get a wee afternoon nap!  Hows the girls?

Sarah - hope your enjoying the sun still!

Mathilde - thinking of you loads, hope your ok.

Ali - hope your enjoying a relaxing day in the house, really hope you start to feel better very soon.  Hows Kirsty?

Hey to Febe, Fefey & anyone else ive missed.  Hope you are all well.

Not much chat with me, havent plucked up the courage to phone NW yet about the FET.  Think AF is on its way, so just need one more and then i can phone them to get a date to start again!  Keeping myself busy with work just now, online christmas shopping and planning things for holiday.  I just posted on the xmas board aswell, flights are way to expensive for us to come.  Really gutted, but with any luck there will be another meet that we can make it to! xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - sorry you can't make it over for the day out but you're right, 500 quid is a lot for flights..you could go to New York for that price! 

Kirsty woke at 2am this morning and wouldn't go back to sleep. She was crying and gave herself hiccups so sat in her room in the cold giving her a cuddle as Andy gave up after second visit (he hasn't the patience and gets frustrated when she won't fall asleep straight away...something she picks up on and vicious circle..she won't settle). Was frozen by the time I finally climbed back into bed (about 3.30am). She then woke at 5.45am! Really hope she's better tonight as work tomorrow. Got a jaunty up to Aberdeen on Wednesday as well but can sleep on the train if necessary.

Bit colder today but at least it was mainly dry and not windy. Love crisp winter mornings when the sun is shining..


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya - Hello. Marley is a Tibetan Terrier - small and hairy! Hope Hughie has had some help from CAB with getting his redundancy cheque. Bit of a cheek sending the P45 with no reference to redundancy or holiday pay! Bet the pair of you can't wait for your early December mini break. Something to look forward to. Did you book a scan at the clinic in Perth?

Wubble - I like your 'Baby' with an arrow idea - LOL. Such a shame you can't make the get together - we should def have a summer one too, as it would be good to meet the rest of the 'NW rollercoaster gang'. 

Kim - I also can't wait to get Christmas tree up. Love being curled up on the couch in the evening with the Xmas tree lights on. Usually we end up putting the tree and decos up the week before Xmas but this year I want to do it early December so we can enjoy it for longer. Ross cannot understand my passion for the Xmas tree although he does willingly hop up the loft for tree, deco and lights.  Can't wait to see little Emily and Megan.

Mat - this must be so hard for you. I hope a little miracle happens. You mentioned you have another scan on Thursday and I hope you get some answers then x x

Linz - wowsers £500!! That's a lot for flights to the mainland. Look forward to meeting you hopefully next year though.  

Ali - poor you - sounds like you hardly got any sleep. Hope tonight is better else you might not wake up at the Aberdeen train stop!! 

Febe - how did you get on in St Andrews? Hope you enjoyed the girlie get together. We were in a hotel called St Andrews Golf Hotel just a minute or so from the Sea Life Centre. Really enjoyed it. The Thai meal at night was lovely - we both packed in 3 courses although Ross had to help out with my main course. Then on Sunday drove home via Stirling for some more Xmas shopping and a cinema trip so all in all a fab weekend.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## anyamac

Linz, eeeeek that's even worse than Benbecula prices. Thought ours were steep for £250 for the 2 of us return.
That's disgusting and they charge it cause they can get away with it.
We'd defo be up for a summer meet. Then PB and I can intoduce you all to "Junior" and "Bundle".   Will be a shame not to see u there, but u'll have a picture to look forward to hee hee.

Hubby had another meeting with CAB today and lady also thought it was suspicious that boss sent P45 without mention of redundancy etc.
Checked hubbys contract and it clearly states weeks pay for each continuous year worked.
Lady at CAB wrote a letter to boss (from my husband) basically asking for his redundancy pay/holiday pay and said to give them a week to reply. Otherwise to take things to a tribunal. She thinks boss is stalling as he'll know all the loop holes and will know that hubby has to put a claim in to tribunal within 3 months...the saga continues.

The local builder, whom hubby has been helping out fri and today offered to take hubby on the books till Christmas. Great news.

Freezing here. Feel like i want to put the heating back on.  

PB havent booked the scan in Perth yet as we're due a scan on NHS round about then anyway and i'm trying to watch the money a bit. Would have loved one of those 3d ones...but maybe do one next time we're on mainland. Maybe end of january as hubby will have to go back to NW to have bloods taken for HIV, hepatitis etc...for the last batch of his sperm to be released. By them bubba should be much bigger   .
Hughie is looking foorward to meeting Ross. Think he wants to have a wee chat about plumbing. He's thinking about maybe doing a course as he's hoping the builder will keep him on if he can do basic plumbing.


Hi to everybody else....
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on as went to Edinburgh for the weekend as friends over from Ireland.

Hi Mat, Lots of hugs to you    , Hope you're doing ok xx

Hi Anya, Sorry to hear about your job and hope your hubby gets his pay sorted. The BF is easier thankfully,still dodn't like doing it in public,get a bit stressed if she doesn't latch on straight away - but easier xx

Hi Ali, Hope you're cold is getting better and hopefully gone now!

Hi Linz, Will let you know re visit - think it's the week before xmas - be good to catch up xx

Hi kim, Hope you're all well and caught up on some sleep xx

Hi Wubble. How're you doing??

Hi PB, Wow am impressed with the boobs!! Hope you and bump are well xx

Hi to everyone else - better head and feed my child xx


----------



## febe

HI 

Hope your all well, sorry still not really got to grips with everyone situations.

Weekend away was fine a fair bit of pregnancy/birth/baby chat all wkend but didn't expect much else really they all have kids.  I however didn't have much chat at all so pretty much just sat and listened to everyone else going on about there families etc.  St Andrews was so quiet too but nice to be away.  I ended up driving as cant really drink much at all!  Was nice to see my friends some of them whom ive been friends wi since nursery!

Well im well and truelly half way thro my horrible 2ww and im feeling like im going get my af, trying so hard to stay positive too and stay busy.  Im dreading getting my af on my birthday as i will be so upset and my folk and hubbie are throwing a surprise party for me too.  Well its ment to be a surprise but cause im been getting so upset with my friends for not getting asked to thinks my hubbie tho i better be told.

Got acupunture tonight so will see what she has to say, its almost like your getting councelling too or is that just me that feels like this?  Last wk she put stuff on my back that she burns then put the needles in.  Wasn't sore but its all so interesting and new.

Getting nervous for the xmas meet up too not really good with meeting new folk etc or in group but suppose this will be different as you all know so much about me and me about you so i really have nothing to worry about but im just a worrier.

Thanks for the replies this thread is great, and so welcoming thank you.  Promise will try really hard to get to know everyone situations etc.  

fe  xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Febe, It's always difficult being around family and friends with children and you so desperately want your own - it's good though to keep going to things as you can easily shut yourself away because it can be easier to do so. Lots of hugs to you    and praying   for you xx
I found the acupuncture really helpful and bacame really close to my acupuncturist Maggie. I loved the burning stuff - think it's called Moxa? smells lovely!
It'll be great to meet up with you, it's not easy meeting new people but it's like we know each other from here so probably easier x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - sitting on the train from Dundee having been up at aberdeen this morning. Glad I managed to get this train as should be home before it gets too dark (i hate driving at night..crap at judging distances).

Febe - don't worry about the meet-up. I was nervous meeting Kim and Anya but went great and have also met Molly (and I'm not that scary am i Molly!). Everyone here has been through so much that I feel much closer to you lot than my friends from Uni (who have hardly bothered to keep in contact). A summer meet up would be lovely..we could go to the beach or something.

Cough refusing to budge but don't feel too bad otherwise.

Mat - good luck tomorrow..will be thinking about you.

Kirsty has stopped bfeeding...that's two two days on the bounce she's refused first thing (the only feed I was doing from mummy). Guess it means normal t-shirts again but will weirdly miss the closeness...though with her nashers through, was becoming an occupational hazard!

Better go as keep loosing the signal.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Fe
Just wanted to send you loads of            for ur 2ww. Don't worry about the meet. Im sure none of us bite and we're all in the same boat.
Meeting Kim and Ali was just like meeting up with long lost friends. No awkward silence. It was just like chatting on here only better.  

Mat, wishing you all the best for tomorrow         ...hope it's good news.

Ali, hopefully u'll be right as rain by the time we all meet up.

Had to resort to the rubberband trick today to keep my work trousers up. Defo need to get something soon. Went to order maternity over  the bump leggings from new look today and sods law my size had sold out.
Just grudge paying £3.95 or £4.95 postage.....does anybody know which high street shops might stock some?

Watching Hollyoaks on E4 and bawling my eyes out  ....sad.

Hubby stripped all the furniture out of "Juniors" future room last night and is busy plastering the walls. Not gonna paint till we know the sex. Cant wait to do up the "nursery".

Hugs to all
xxx


----------



## molly76

Just a quick line to say thinking of you today Mat       

Off to hairdressers and leaving aoife with hubby,haven't left her for that long before so hoping all will be ok,will check back on later xx

And no Ali you're not scary at all xx


----------



## febe

Mat thinking about you today fingers and toes crossed   ^

Molly hoping you will be fine

Hi to everyone else as just a quick post

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Hey Febe - it will be lovely to meet you! I haven't met any of the other girls yet (apart from Anya for 10 mins inbetween our appointments at Ninewells) so don't worry. The 2WW is hard - I appreciate you will just be desperate to know how the little embie is x x   

Mat - thinking of you too 

Anya - I got some over the bump leggings (not worn them yet) from Mothercare and a comfy pair of jeans from Mamas and Papas (I noticed they sell leggings online too). I am going to Stirling on Saturday and they have a New Look with a maternity section so if you want I can see if I can get the leggings for you and post them (or give you them at the get together but I realise you might need them before then!!).  If you let me know your size I can happily look for you. 

I had a midwife app yesterday and was so reassured to hear the little heartbeat. The midwife said that I might be better not having too many scans when the baby is still small so I have cancelled the scan I was due to have on Saturday and will wait 3 weeks till the NHS 20 week scan. I looked on the internet and cannot find mention of any risks with ultrasound scans but as she said that I will just hold off.

Molly - hope you are happy with the new haircut.

Kim, Ali, Sarah, Linz, Wubble and everyone else a big Hi x x


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - really hope everything went well today.  Thinking of you loads.

PB - although there are no proven risks associated with ultrasound, there is a perception that the sound waves that are used may have an affect on baby.  So it is strongly recommened that not too many are performed, until it can be proven there are no effects!  You have to weigh the risks against the benefits.  Private places probably wont advise you on this as they are more money orientated unfortunately.  Must have been lovely to hear the heartbeat.

Molly - hope you managed to relax at hairdressers!

Anya - loving the rubber band!  Might have to resort to that myself, although for different reasons lol.

Febe - how you doing?  At least your half way now!  Praying this is your time.

Just quick post as at work!  Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Hope you're all good. Thinking of you particularly Febe. Hope 2ww not driving you too mad. I recommend overdosing on chick flicks. 

Went for scan today. No change in a week. Sac the same size and empty. Hcg level still increasing but dr kini said to check progesterone and as that wasn't high they are less concerned about ectopic. Seems that my body is a bit slow on the uptake - hasn't realised yet I'm not pregnant. Have to go back next week for another scan. Am coping by stuffing my face. Have put a fair bit of weight on so a bit worried folk will think I'm pregnant. Don't suppose anyone would say anything but I woul hate the speculation. 

Love to all. 
Mat
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Mat, Am so thinking of you, it's so cruel that you're still waiting and I would be the same - eat away and watch your movies,        to you xx


----------



## anyamac

Mat, sending   ...what an awful thing to go through. You are so brave.
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - thanks very much for your explanation on the scans.

Mat - you are really brave, seems so cruel. I say go for it with the tasty treats and treat yourself in whatever way you can for now. Hugs to you x x


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - I'm sorry its not good news and that you have to wait what seems ages to get answers...that must be awful. We're all here for you so if you need to vent, shout away. Sending cyber hugs your way.

Well, this cough is now really getting on my nerves. Have managed to pull a muscle (think that's what it is anyway) as getting a Sharp pain across my right side (under the boob if that makes sense). Hurts like hell when I cough and making lifting Kirsty really uncomfortable. Thankfully she's been a wee angel this morning and even fell asleep in my arms giving me a cuddle (bless). Hoping Andy finishes a bit earlier so he can lift her and glad its the weekend.

Brother came up last night to see his niece so I think he's going to get her a swing for the back garden for her Christmas. She adores her Jumperoo (the next thing to get Molly!) So thought she would enjoy getting pushed back and forwards. Looking forward to her first chrimbo.

Kim - are the girls "writing" their letters to Santa? Our dog loves Christmas (he enjoys opening his presents) so hoping it'll be special. Will go round to the folks the day after as just want to spend the big day with Andy, Kirsty and Kai. What's everyone else doing this year?

Oh, oh...Kirsty has that look of concentration..and yep, the face is going red...better go...


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Mat am thinking of you, the body can be very cruel sometimes, you have been very brave so far, draw on that strength it will get you through, and if it means eating lovely treats then so be it    and don't concern yourself of what others might be thinking, its none of their business anyway          




Lv
Bev


----------



## molly76

Hi ladies,

Off to Ireland today until Wednesday and no internet at home so will be not able to check in for a while with everyone xx

Mat and febe - sending you both lots of hugs    &      

Big hi's to everyone else - better head and finish packing, feed myself and feed Aoife,dress her and leave the house by 10am!! Yikes too much - cup of tea first xx


----------



## wubble

Hi All,

Mat - sending you lots and lots of        This is just so awful, heart really goes out to you. You and DH derseve to comfort yourself in any way will help. 

Molly - enjoy your trip to Ireland, I've never been but would love to some day. Hope you enjoyed yourself at the hairdressers and Aoife was okay with DH.

Ali - your having a nightmare with this cold/cough eh! Hope its not sore when you laugh!

PB - glad you got to hear that little heartbeat and everything was okay. 

Kim/Ali - will this be the girls first christmas when they are mobile Be prepared for some teethmarks on the bubbles   

Hello to Linz, Sarah (hope you back soon), febe and everyone else.

Wx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - just a quickie as heading to bed. Just when you think it can't get any worse...have come down with the norovirus and spent most of last night on the porcelain telephone bringing up my guts..the rest departed from the other end. Andy then came down with it too so we are both feeling really fragile. Kirsty seems ok at the moment though she did have a really dirty nappy earlier but hasn't been sick...yet. 

Sorry for lack of personals but need to get Kirsty to bed..


----------



## anyamac

Ali, poor you and Andy. Sending loads of hugs. Hopefully Kirsty wont come down with it. Nothing worse than looking after somebody else when you feel like crap yourself.
Can your Mum come down and help out with the wee one?
 
If I was closer I could bring you some soup. Keep your fluids up.

Hugs
xxx

Molly have a lovely time in Ireland. Bet Aiofe is the star of the trip. Hard to believe I'll be seeing all of you in 2weeks time!!

PB, hope u had a great day in the shops and at Harry Potter. Did I tell you I met Dobby the house elf in London? Had my picture taken as well lol. He was outside Hamleys Toy Store.

Hope everybody else is fine. Poor hubby has been out working since 8am. He's only just come in. Gonna dash and make him a cuppa and warm his dinner up.

X factor later  then CSI.
xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls!
Hope everybody is fine. Hubby been at work since 8am. So much for a weekend lol. 
Just finished cooking chicken morney with cheese sauce (yum). Just gonna put chips and broccoli on one hubby appears.
STARVING NOW!!!!!

I've done nothing but eat since last weekend. If i continue like this i'm gonna be the size of a house by the time i see u all. The bowling alley will be closed in case i break it  and I'll have to pay extra baggage charges at the airport.
My size 12 leggings (non maternity) were feeling a bit tight last night. I'm usually an 8. I remember when i bought them i thought "these will do me till the end!"  ....not complaining as such. Just surprised at how quick the bump has expanded this last week. Even MIL said yesterday "where did that come from all of a sudden".

When did all you Mums start feeling bubba move? What does it feel like? Do you feel it from inside or outside ur belly if u know what i mean.
Cant feel anything inside, but thought i felt belly move this morning when i put my hand on it. Probably wind....lol.
People keep asking me if i have felt anything yet, but so far i dont think so.

Fe, when's ur official test date? How are you feeling?

Anyway better dash. Need to check chicken.
xx


----------



## kim78

Hey Anya oh I can't wait till you feel your little one it is so hard to explain you will just know it is the most amazing feeling in the world, I was about 21 weeks before I started feeling anything.  It really is like a flutter in your tummy and then when baby gets bigger it is more like a push from the inside, it was long after 21 weeks when Chris was able to see the movement from outside.  It is amazing one minute you have no bump and the next you do, I absolutely loved my bump its the one time you don't care how much weight you are putting on so enjoy all the eating baby will too. 

Mat god I just can't believe what you are going thro I bet you are thinking when is this going to end never heard of anything like that before, and you forget your eating too, if you are getting some comfort in eating then continue you certainly deserve to get some pleasure anywhere possible at the moment, you are just amazing I would have lost it by now be very proud of yourself. 

Oh Alidol sounds like you are really having a rough time of it at the moment hope you are feeling better soon it is horrible being ill and having a little one to look after hope you are getting lots of support. Hope Kirsty doesn't get it.

Molly sorry missed you hope you have a great time in Ireland. 

Hey Wubble yeah I am viewing this as the girls first Christmas, they were only 12 weeks last year and they were full of the cold, Emily was sick most of Christmas day and I spent most of the day in the ensuite with the shower on trying to steam them to help with their blocked noses..  No definately looking forward to this christmas more, both girls are now on their feet toddling about all over the place, going to be interesting to see how they react to the Christmas tree and lights.  What you got planned you having family round? 

Hey PB glad the scan went well, they don't really talk about it much but I heard that they are not sure whether the scans can hurt the baby and you can apparently see them move away, I certainly didn't think anything of it and never saw them look in pain if thats possible  I guess they know best babies have been getting scanned for years.

Hey Linz, Febe and everyone else hope you are having a good weekend well suppose the weekend is over now I should really get to bed atleast Monday is my day off nice getting a long weekend.  Hubbie away another week, but atleast he will be here for the meet up, so looking forward to it.  xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - felt Kirsty move round about wk 20. Felt a bit like my tummy rumbling but a wee bit lower and not as strong..does get stronger though and you feel like a punchbag! Andy though it was hilarious when I was sitting in the bath and I poured warm water over bump and watching bubba kick like crazy...personally I always thought of the Alien film myself and John Hurt at the dinner table but I guess that's just me!

Sizewise, you've a way to go..that last month is a killer..felt like Moby Dick. Bfeeding does help to get you back down in size (as does gestational diabetes but don't recommend that one!)

Feeling better today thankfully and Kirsty been ok so far. Worst 24 hours I've had for a long, long time. Really felt ill and could barely move..Andy was sick at least 7 times..so spent this avo cleaning the toilets with industrial strength cleaning agents. Would take tomorrow off but have a conference in Glasgow I have to go to.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - uugh poor you. At least you feel a little better now. That sickness bug is doing the rounds.

Anya - sounds like Junior has had a growth spurt! I didn't realise ASDA sells maternity clothes too - had a look online. Keeping the leggings safe for you meantime!

Febe - how are you? Do you think you will test early? Hope you are coping OK.

We had another busy weekend but I really enjoyed it. Felt Christmassey in the shops and Harry Potter film was good - darker than the previous movies. Cannot believe Wagner is STILL surviving the X factor vote.  I love getting extra sleep at the weekends - slept for 10 hours both Friday and Saturday nights!

Kim - do you have help from parents when hubby is away? Must be tough at times juggling the girls on your own.  I am glad your DH can manage the get together tho.

Hi to everyone  x x


----------



## febe

Hi Everyone

What a busy wkend its been, my hubby took me away for a surprise night away to beautiful relaxing hotel/castle.  Food was amazing and had a spa so went for a swim.  Was out for my tea wi my folk then party on sat, had a bit more to drink that I ment to too so spent most of sunday chilling.

Mat - How you feling, thinking about you and  

MOlly - Have a fab time in Ireland, ive only been to Dublin and that was about 9 yrs ago for a wkend but it was amazing.  I take it you have fmaily over there?

Linz - HOw you doing?  Been in touch with NW?  Such a shame you wont make the xmas meet up would be great to meet you but maybe catch up at the next one.

PB - Wow we seem to be doing similar things at the wkends just now we went to see harry potter too, Im still not sure what to think of it.  I feel the same about wagner too he defo needs to go its so not funny anymore.


Anyamac - bet you cant wait to feel your bump move.

Alidoll - hope your feeling better nothing worse than feeling horrible


HI to everyone that ive missed.

Well my horrible 2ww is finally up today was test day, and its good news we finally got a BFP so we are now 4 wk pregnant booked in to get early scan 14 December, still not really sunk in yet but suppose it will take a while.  Who would of that after 3 unassisted and 2 assisted IUI we would finally be successful.  Still along way to go thro but least we are pregnant.  Never tho it was going to work this moth again as had spotting on sat night but nothing too serious.  Just wondering what its going to be like am i gone be a sick person or be bothered with pains etc and constantly moaning haha

Off for early night as back to work tomorrow been off since thursday lunch time, but least it only a 4 day wk.

fe

xx


----------



## kazzamc01

Febe!!
wow!! congratulations!!
have been reading the posts on here for a while, i did post ages ago (start of nov)?? and today we go to see Dr Kini today at NW's to discuss what we are going to get (think it might be IUI) - i have a dodgy left tube and dont think oh's   are all the full shilling!!
so i am  tn maself!!

congratulations again febe x

(sorry for all the me me me post)

hiya to all the other ladies 

hope to speak to you all later on......
karen xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Febe - that's Fantastic news! Sooo chuffed for you and your DH. Best Christmas present ever! You must be over the moon. On mobile so can't do graphics but jumping for joy! Enjoy every second of the next few days...till the nausea starts (lol!).

Feeling a bit better today but got a training course to sit tho!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Febe - congratulations - a BFP for you. That's really brilliant news. So chuffed for you both. YEAH!!


----------



## Zulu

Febe congratulations thats great news sending you lots of                  


Lv
Bev


----------



## anyamac

Fe OMG OMG that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anyamac

Fe, so so so so happy for you. Bet ur still on cloud nine! Were u shaking when the double line came up?
Welcome aboard the bump bonanza lol. Cant believe u kept that news to the bottom of your comment lol. 

Karen, Dr Kini did the magic for us (she transferred Junior). We're all here for you during the rollercoaster. This is a lucky thread. (you, Linz, Sarah and Wubble will be next!!!)
How did your appointment go today?

Ali, glad ur feeling a bit better. U'll be right as rain by the time we meet  .
Have some exciting news. Hubby and I did the first online baby shopping the other night. Mamas and Papas had a sale on and we ordered a car seat with base, rocker, bedding & bumper set, bath, play mat, rocking ladybird (couldnt resist...I know Junior's still too young lol), musical mobile, moses basket and changing mat. Had a £5 gift card so basically got the postage free as well. 
Was so excited after ordering all that stuff I couldnt sleep. Dont think i slept a wink that night and ended up with a sore head all day yesterday.  
All was despatched today!!!   Cant wait. Postie is going to have a sore back lol.

They also have the cotbed, chest of drawers/changing table and bookcase we want at 30% off and our pram is half price. Wanted to see the bigger stuff in store first though and try the pram before ordering.
The joys of living on an island is they wont deliver the bigger items to us and we have to pay £40 to have it delivered to a haulage company in Glasgow and pay them per box or pallet to bring it across. Want to be sure i'm ordering the right stuff before going ahead.

So chuffed though they are delivering all the other stuff to us. Saves a lot of money.

Had a bit of good news at work as well. The council now might not take over till end of January, which means i might get an extra 4 weeks work  ...fingers crossed.
All other staff, who are getting jobs had interviews/chats with 3 peopel from the council today about changes in contract etc. Was awful hearing them moaning about their hours or who they are working with etc. Felt like saying "at least u have a job".

Midwife phoned to say my next consultant scan is on 7th Dec. Sods law that's the day we are travelling back. Not home till 5pm. Next available one is 14th January!!!!
Asked if the midwives couldnt give me a quick scan on 30th to check all is ok and maybe tell me the sex. She said the other midwife usually does the scans and she doesnt like sexing the babay as she has got it wrong in the past and there is no 100% guarantee. Begged her to do it and she'll let me know tomorrow if the other one agrees. Keep your fingers crossed....
All the nursery stuff so far is unisex but  i would love to get at least one or two sex specific outfits....

Had a  long day at work as they are short staffed. One of my colleagues is in Hawaii  . Need to head back in at 6 for a parents evening but feel like phoning in with a sore head  . Hubby has already been moaning at me working all these extra hours and it's not like i'll be getting a permanent job or anything....got 20 mins to decide  .

Better dash and peel the tatties...
Bring on the 2nd (day we fly to mainland)....hope the snow wont mess up our travel plans.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Fe - you still floating on air? Own up, how many tests did you do! 

Anya - oooh baby stuff. Don't get super small stuff (go for 0-3 months) as you might have a biggie like Molly and myself! Plus they grow sooooo quickly. Honestly there was some outfits Kirsty was literally in for one day..washed and it was too small!  Better to get bigger and grow into..I've got clothes up to a 2 year old now!

So what furniture range are you going for? We've got the Horizons range for Kirsty as its light wood and her room is small so didn't want to swamp the place. We got the changer unit and top thing but to be honest, she's never been on it as we change her in our room instead (on a mat on the bed) so it has her books and toys on it! We got the tallboy but I wish I'd have gone for the single wardrobe to hang some of her outfits up...oh and bought the toy box as well for her growing collection! Hindsight and all that!

Ordered a few things from the Disney store..what a rubbish service. Took well over a month. One item missing and refunded but no explanations as to why? Not impressed at all.

Better go as agoo not wanting to sleep so difficult texting with thumb in her mouth! Hello everyone else!


----------



## Alidoll

Fe...

  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  ​          ​​(there...that's better!)​


----------



## Linz7

Fe - mega mega huge congratulations!!!!  That is fantastic news and its really made my day!  Soo happy for you's.

Just a quickie for me as busy busy, nothing new to report here!  Hope everyone is well and not getting to cold in this chilly weather.

Ali - really hope your on the mend now.

Anya - wow what an order, how exciting being able to do that.  It will be like christmas has come early for you opening all these boxes!

Molly - hope you had fab weekend at home and enjoyed showing off Aoife!

Kim - how are you and the girls?  Bet yourself and Ali are getting really excited about xmas now the little ones will be more aware!

Mathilde - how are you doing?  Cant remember if i posted or not after your scan.  I was so sorry to hear your news and still thinking of you lots.  Sent you a PM last week sometime, not sure if you got it or not.  

Love to everyone else ive not mentioned, not enough time for personals sorry! xx


----------



## Mathilde

Just a quickie,
febe, huge congratulations! Fabulous news!

Off to nw for another scan tomorrow (yawn) so will update after that

Linz. Thanks heaps for pm. Am such an idiot hadn't noticed I'd got one. You're so sweet. Am doing ok but lovely to know the offer is there.

Hi to everyone else. 
Mat x


----------



## anyamac

Mat, thinking about you today. Hope they give you some answers... 

Ali, the furniture range we're looking at in Mamas And Papas is the "Coastline". Room is fairly small but has a built in double wardrobe (white doors). Thought the white cotbed and chest of drawers with removable changer and slim bookcase for toys, teddies and books would be perfect. The best is, it's all reduced at the moment as well, so would save us £150. Think i'll defo order once we're back as VAT is going up in January. Cant see it getting any cheeper.

Also tempted to get a baby carrier. Would be ideal for long walks down the beach with the dogs. You can get 2 different size harnesses with it. One for hubby and one for me. Junior can be clipped from one to another to share the "load".

Did some more ordering last night. Purchased one of those genii pillows to help me sleep (and doubles as a breastfeeding aid) and the breast pump you recommended.
Got it all from *Mothercare* as they have a *FREE POSTAGE* offer on and I had a *10% OFF EVERYTHING VOUCHER CODE: LWNU (valid till 28th Nov)* if anybody else is interested...

I know it's still early days, but we'll be needing stuff before april and I'm sure prices wont be going down any more. Also I'm thinking positive: We'll be half way on monday!

Didnt go back to work last night. Phoned up and "excused" myself with a sore head.  
Better go and do the hoovering now. Not working till 11:30 today and was hoping to have a long lie. Been wide awake since 7....sods law. Might as well do something productive.

Fe, has it sunk in yet?

Hugs to everybody else.
xxxx


----------



## febe

Hi all

Mat sending you   today goes ok xx

thanks for the congratulations, seeing as we have only told about 3 folk its great telling all you and getting all these congratulation.

It still hasn't really sunk in yet, still keep constantly going to toilet and checking there isn't any blood sorry tmi.

Alidoll - only did the one test, should I have done more, not worried that I should of but maybe wait till next wk or if something happens, fingers crossed that if doesn't want this little bean to last the full 9 months or before but not too early.  Ive been have strange cramps like pains in my lower stomach is this normal?  

So want to tell my close friends but hubby is going daft that I have told so many folk about our treatment, but I know i can get all the info and support form all you on here right the way thro and after.

What foods should you stay away from or are they only advised but could have them like once a month or something?  I luv prawns!

Hope your all well

Anyamac - how exciting buying all your stuff cant wait till then

Kim - How is work going?  Hows the girls

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - I am blaming you for the snowfall which is threatening Fife/Clackmannanshire over the next few days    Remember you mentioned you hoped it didn't snow for the day of the Ninewells get together!! I am so nervous about commuting in the snow and even more so now with precious cargo on board.

Anya - I smiled when I read your post about your baby order. Your excitement leapt off the page! Mamas and Papas at the Fort near Glasgow is good - perhaps your sis in law could take you there and you can see the furniture. They have quite a few nursery rooms set up and it is lovely to get ideas. 
Hope the scan date gets sorted. I have my 20 week scan the week after next. Can't wait. 

What breast pump did you buy? Also had a look at the pillow you bought from Mothercare. Looks good. I think I will get that too in a couple of weeks. Need to push the dog out of the way though as he likes to snuggle up beside me. He has a basket for both downstairs and upstairs but much prefers the bed!! 

Mat - thinking of you at the scan today x x x Such a shame you have to keep trucking up there. Big hugs

Fe - I had cramps too and they continued on and off for quite a few weeks. I thought of it as the little bundle snuggling deeper in, and the uterus stretching. One test is fine. I did 2 initially then did at least another 4 over the next couple of weeks just cause I loved seeing the lines develop. Still have them in my drawer!! You asked what not to eat - recommendations are not to eat pate, raw meats, blue veined cheese, cheese with a mouldy or white rind, raw seafood and liver products. I love tuna and I think I can't have that more than twice a week - I just have it once a fortnight tho.  Other recommended advice is to cut down on caffeine and to take a good pregnancy multi vitamin. It will be fab for you when you can share your news with friends!!

Hi to all. Glad we have a quiet weekend this weekend as the next 3 are busy. I am going to ask Ross to get the tree down and the Xmas decos so I can start sorting through them


----------



## Alidoll

Ok weather god..make the 4th sunny and warm (we can dream eh!) There, that should do it!

Mat - hope everything goes ok today..thinking of you doll.

Managed a long lie in this morning (well until my mum phoned that is asking me what I wanted for Christmas?!) As flexi day off and Kirsty at nursery. Felt weird not having agoo in the house..though dog enjoyed the time together. Picked up her nibs at 12.30 so back to normal mayhem!


----------



## anyamac

PB, this is the link to the breast pump recommended by Ali:

http://www.mothercare.com/Medela-Swing-Electric-Breast-Pump/dp/B000JFJJ4Y/sr=1-3/qid=1290631433/ref=sr_1_3/280-9369641-9514041?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44553031&mcb=core#productInfo

The 10% off voucher helped. Reviews were quite good too.
Comes with 

Medela Swing breastpump motor unit 
Medela Swing tubing 
24 mm SoftFit breastshield 
Connector 
150 ml Breastmilk bottle 
Bottle sealing disc 
Bottle stand 
Silicone teat 
Sling 
Swing storing bag 
Valve head 
Valve membrane 
UK mains adapter 
 Instructions for use 
Doesnt really tell you that in the text so went and ordered a seperate bottle. Suppose it'll come in handy lol.
Laughed when i read about Marley sneaking on to the bed. Two of mine occasional try it too. They always sneak up on Hughie's side as he lets them get away with it. I like my leg space lol. But as we have a 6 foot bed there should be plenty of space for genii, hubby, an odd dog and me  .

Phoned docs today for update on my blood group. I'm now officially A positive!
Also phoned midwife for update as she didnt get back to me. Consultant scan on 14th Dec and a midwife appointment on 1st Dec for urine sample and to be checked over. No scan  so Juniors sex will remain a mystery till 14th.
Get your bets in now  ....Ali, do you still say boy?

Fe, I also had that cramping for ages. Used to freak me out but according to all professionals it's totally normal and will be due to uterus expanding and emby burrying in. Had mine for months. You can take paracetamol if it gets too bad.
I now have kinda stich like pain some times or pulling pains. Hard to describe but have been told it's my ligaments expanding.
Also had terrible discharge for the first few months. Sorry for tmi....and sore boobs and exptreme tiredness. Nausea didnt set in till about week 6 and lasted till week 16ish. Everybody is different.

I was told not to eat unpasteurised cheese (moldy, blue veined etc), raw meet, pate, raw seafood(cooked is fine), and not too much caffeine. I stressed more about not getting my daily tea fix but then ended up going totally off it anyway. Havent had a cup of tea in months (apart from fruit tea).
Make sure u take Folic Acid. I'm still on Pregnacare (it contains all the pregnancy vitamins and folic acid you need). It must be doing something as my skin and nails have been fab for a few months now and I havent had a single cold since starting this IVF(touch wood)...

Wonder if we'll get snow tomorrow....doesnt usually lie long up here due to the high salt content in the soil/air...no doubt the councils will be unprepaired and society will fall apart lol.

Mat, hope all went ok today. 

xxx

/links


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

Ali hope you're close to fully recovered.

So exciting to hear all the baby plans Anya and PB.

Saw Dr Lowe this morning. HCG still going up so natural end doesn't seen too imminent, but as I bled a bit yesterday Dr thought it might not be far off.  They've started to mention medication/surgical options but I'm going to hang on a bit longer and see if it happens naturally.  I feel not too bad but a bit nervous as don't know if pain is suddenly going to strike. I've been given some painkillers though. I'm going back again next week so if nothing's happened by then I think it will be time for more assertive action - pros and cons either way I think.

Could definitely do without any nasty weather to add to stress.

Mat
x

ps I'll post on xmas do board but am afraid will have to miss out this time.


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - I'm so proud of you, this must be soo hard for you both and you're coping really well. I'd be an absolute mess if it were me so massive hugs sent your way. Guess by next week at least you'll finally have some resolution and can start looking forward.

Anya - defo get a couple of extra bottles. You'll also probably need to get another plastic boob part as the seal eventually goes and it'll not "suck" properly! Costs about 7 pounds - I got mine online but can't remember offhand the website address..you can Google though and should find the site. I've completely stopped bfeeding now as Kirsty just didn't want any more so don't have to pump as using Aptimil follow on milk during the day.

Feeling not too bad today. Chest still sore when I lift anything or lean over and cough still there at times but much better than I was last week.

Small flurry of snow but not too bad..how's elsewhere girls?

Yes Anya - still saying boy.


----------



## molly76

Hi just a quick line to say I'm back in the country - so cold now! We had a great time at home meeting everyone,constant flow of people to see Aoife, she was the main star!
The flight was fine,no problems thankfully no screams on board from her!

Have had just a quick read over
   Fe, that's fab news for you, you must be on   , I had cramps also for a while but they pass xx

Will pop on later, DH wants to use computer so better dash and come back on later when I've peace!!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Molly - glad you had a good trip and welcome back. Great news about Fe eh! 

Looking forward to the meet up. Should be good.


----------



## Alidoll

Got about 1.5" of snow here in Dunfermline..what's it like elsewhere?

Gonna take Kirsty out in her snowsuit so she can see the snow as last time she was a wee bit too young to even notice it was there!

Kim / Corin / Bev - the girls will be having a fun time. Some of the neighbours have been out on sleds..will need to get one of those plastic ones for Kirsty.

Anyway, better get on as Andy heading to the footy this avo (its still meant to be on).


----------



## molly76

Yep it's snowed here also in Perth! Not too much though,just a nice covering, hoping it will be gone by next week!! I'm not great at driving in it and worse now with herself in the back of the car - will be a nervous wreak   

Hi Ali, Kirsty will really be aware now of the snow, I was showing Aoife this morning but she was not interested am afraid. Wrap up well so the cold doesn't get you!!

Hi Mathilde, Thinking of you and hoping you don't have too much longer to go on, it's such a head wreak and one you could do without    

Hi Linz, Hope you're well, saw the cost of the flights, so mental - you could have a holiday in the sun for that xx

Hi Anya, You're so organised, I've still to do up Aoife's room. I had all my bedrooms done up, then I got pregnant! I need to get rid of a bed and do up her room. I have got the cot but she's still in her moses basket at the moment. Once you start buying it's difficult to stop. I went for the 0-3mth clothes as I knew I wasn't having a small baby! She's now in 3-6mths and she's only 12 weeks tomorrow. I got the medula swing pump also, I had the Avent manual pump but because I was so sore at the start this made things worse. I don't express too much these days,mainly because she still feeds a lot - up to 12 BF a day!! So never have the need to express! The medula swing is very comfortable to use, it's an experience to say the least!

Hi Kim, Hope the girls are well, looking forward to seeing double trouble next week   

Hi PB, Hope you're keeping well these days xx

Hi Wubble, Sarah, Bev, Corrinann and Fe, hope you're all well xx I know I've missed people but my head is still all over the place - sorry! So Hi to ladies I didn't mention xx

No news really from me, Aoife asleep at the moment or should I say swinging asleep - Ali it is a godsend! Just heard on the news - more snow to come, hate it as hubby away tuesday to work for 2 weeks. Yikes. Will sign off - did anyone see the event last night - creepy ending,didn't like that much!


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - aiki glad u like the swing. I found it really good to get Kirsty off to sleep. Next one to get is the Fisher Price Jumperoo! Kirsty lives hers and will bounce for hours allowing me to get on with other things which is great. She's even fallen asleep in it!

Know what you mean about driving and snow. I have a wee Hyundai Coupe and its a nightmare to drive - just too flighty so slide all over the place and have nearly hit a street lamp a couple of times at the end of our street as its on a slight incline and once you start...

Hopefully it'll be away before next weekend.


----------



## Alidoll

Predictive text again...


----------



## anyamac

Molly, welcome back! We missed you  .....

We also have snow. Took the dogs out earlier. Boy, was it cold. Had loadsa layers on and was sheltering behind hubby. Cheeks were all red when we got back. Love that crunchy feeling underfoot... 
Defo not gonna use the car today though.

Girls!!!!!!!!!! My first Mamas and Papas delivery came yesterday. The front porch was full of boxes. Was like Christmas! Hubby and I were cooing over all the stuff. Everything is lovely. Cant wait to get nursery ready and see it all in place.

Think i felt Junior last night. Was lying in bed cuddled up to hubby and felt light "knocks" down below. Could feel it from inside and outside. Hubby managed to feel it too. Wonder if it was Junior? Defo didnt feel like wind  .

Yeah watched the Event. And yes, the end was well spooky. Wonder how they are going to explain that. Starting to love all the jumping back in to the past to explain things. Bring on next week.

Ali, glad you're feeling a bit better. Did Kirsty like the snow? Used to love going sledging and building snowmen and dens when i was wee. Still do but we dont get enough of the white stuff on the island and the hills arent as high/close by as in Germany where I grew up.

Hope everybody else is fine. Soooooooo excited about seeing you all next week! 
6 more sleeps!!!!
xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Ali, Molly, Kim....forgot to ask: When you were expressing and then using the milk later...did you find you needed a bottle warmer or how did you warm the milk? I read you're not supposed to use microwave as it kills the goodness in it. 
What kind of steriliser do you use?

x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - I would normally put the expressed milk (still in bottle) in the fridge and use it the next day. Is POP it into a sink of hot water or run it under the tap! Hardly scientific I know but took the chill off..still do it with Kirsty's Aptimil and she's none the worse for wear as they say! As far as sterilising is concerned, best thing I found was a Tommy Toppee microwave steriliser. It's basically a plastic container with a valve lid to let the steam out. You put the washed bottle in it with some water and chuck it in the microwave for 2.5 mins...that's it! Cost about 8 pounds. I got mine from TK Maxx but Boots had them as well. Much easier than an actual sterilizer which I bought and never took out the box as nowhere to put the damn thing! 

You can buy plastic milk storage bags for the freezer. Used them twice but kept forgetting about the milk so ended up chucking them! 

Molly - 12 feeds eeek! That's a lot! Have you tried the cartons of hungry milk from Aptimil? Would give you a wee break as the puppies can get pretty sore!

Took a really cute photo of Kirsty and Kai out in the back garden with the snow on the plants. Kai loves the snow so was hairing about the place much to Kirstys delight. She wasn't too sure what to make of the white stuff but looked cute in her snowsuit that's miles too big for her...really looking forward to Christmas now!


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, I do the same as Ali, express and leave in fridge,never got a bottle warmer,pop it in a jug with warm water to take the cold off it. I thought about the bottle warmer but you could end up with heaps of stuff. I have the tommee tippee steam steriliser, it was £20 in mothercare sales but I also got a travel one - tommee tippee again,it holds one bottle, 3mins in the microwave depending on microwave. I used that one at home last week and very handy as she only has one bottle a day,although will top her up in the morning now due to hunger!! The microwave travel one is 9.99 in tesco,although the one Ali has is better as it'll hold more stuff I would think. Mind yourself in the snow, I was so worried about falling last year. You'll have lots of fun with the kicks now - it's always when you lie down at night or sit down - that's when the fun and games start xx

Hi Ali, I might try the hungry baby formula and see how she goes. I'm finding the feeding tougher as the weeks go on but want to keep going with it as have got past the most painful part and we're planning to go away on holidays in january so will be good not to have bottles. I do think I'll be weaning her by five months though!!

Went to tescos earlier and just so cold - more snow on the way, think will be doing my food shopping online if continues next week - as am a chicken when it comes to driving!! Off to watch strctly and x factor xx


----------



## kim78

Hey girlies wow congratulations Febe thats fantastic news best Christmas present you could have asked for so pleased for you both, how you feeling now?  won't be long till your first scan, I still get emotional when I think back to our test day just so hard to belive it has actually worked congratulations again, hope you are keeping well. 

Hey Anya what I did express just went into a bottle then into the fridge then used the next day but I hardly ever done it, my boobs were constantly getting drained and the times I did try to express just ended up upsetting me, sitting for an hour and only getting 1 or 2 oz just wasn't worth it.  Chris loved when we introduced formula at 6 months he loved being able to feed them so would highly recommend expressing will be easier when you are just feeding from one side and you can express from the other, hughie will love it.  Feeding the baby that is not you expressing, honestly the noise of the pump you really feel like a cow getting milked, hee hee... 

Oh I am getting so excited now can't wait for Christmas, my motherinlaw bought us a Santa that has an electrical count down going to get it on on the 1st, sounds really cheesy and naff but it is actually quite nice.  Hoping Chris will get home on Monday weather permitting, he is only getting a week at home so we will be getting the christmas tree up next weekend, a bit early but the alternative is too late... 

Molly we had the fisherprice swing too and oh it was an absolute godsend, Megan would fall asleep in that and Emily in her bouncer and me on the couch....  before we started putting them upstairs for their naps, and yes also agree with ALidoll the Jumperoo is even better the girls used to love bouncing away and playing with the toys go to gumtree and see if you can get one in your area we get one for a fraction of the price and it was like new.  So looking forward to meeting you all next week, both girls are up on their feet it will be so cute watching them running about and meeting all the babies and bumps...


----------



## kim78

Hey Linz how you doing hun you getting ready for Christmas?  

Hey PB did you get the christmas decs down?  That is my plan for next weekend we are also going to have to go out and get some more christmas tree lights, we do have some but there is like 4 sets too many wires, going to go and buy one big set can't wait to see the girls faces think they will be so amused by it. 

Hey Alidol how you feeling now, hope you are right as rein for next weekend, will have to pop on the thread see what the final plans are girls usually sleep from 10 till 12 but will just give them their bottle and I am sure they will sleep on the way thro even if we stay in the car for a bit but sure they will be fine and ready to go when we get there. 

Mat god I can't belive this is still going on, you must be so nervous just waiting for something to happen, I know it is not the easiest solution but perhaps it is time to think of an alternative way to bring this awful situation to an end so you can finally come to terms that it has not worked and grieve for what has happened.  You really are an amazing person the way you have been dealing with this, this will only make you stronger and get you ready for the next time.  

Well hope everyone else is well, thats me off now for 2 weeks, accrued holiday from maternity leave, bonus..  so relieved to be off it is hectic working and trying to keep house and look after two little angels, well what you do is let the house fall apart..... honestly my friends can't beleive how messy my house is now, I used to be one of those really annoying people that house had to be spotless, ha ha not anymore.....  You know what I have asked for my christmas, a tumble drying!!! how rubbish is that, but would highly recommend one, my spare room has had washing hanging on it for the last 365 days no joke.... I don't like hanging my washing outside in case it rains, 9 times out of 10 the girls clothes don't even make it to their drawers... but hey I may not be the perfect house wife anymore but I think I am a pretty decent mum so that makes up for it.........  yes making excuses... right off to bed, love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## kim78

OMG what a night think we have had thunder and lightning. Most of the night it has been worse since 5am was up looking out the window most of night! So pleased i don't have to go out it is thick snow outside. Hoping it clears up before Sat. X x


----------



## Alidoll

Theres about 4" in Dunfermline now! Andy was out with the dog and looked like a snowman when he came back as blizzard conditions. Day in the house I be thinking..wrap up warm folks!


----------



## preciousbundle

Woh - its been busy on here    We have lots of snow in Clackmannanshire and I can no longer see the hills from my window as everything is just a sheet of white. Very pretty to look at but def not to travel in! Was supposed to be meeting up with school friends for a meal tonight and was really looking forward to it but we have cancelled as no one wants to travel in this. Panicking about work tomorrow - really don't like the thought of driving to Edinb when the roads are snow and it is the fear of being at work and the snow getting worse for the journey home. Last year I got stuck and now with bundle on board I am even mmore nervous - see what its like tomorrow. Maybe I could ask to work from home    
DH is out scraping the drive and I am watching the kids sledging - looks brill. Marley is watching them too    We had a lovely walk with him yesterday in the snow - dogs love it.
Can picture your dog charging around Ali and amusing Kirsty. Kids snow suits are super cute!

Been reading all the breast pump tips - crikey - quite a thought!! I really don't know the first thing about feeding or changing babies - never done either! I guess you just need to learn quickly when baby comes along   

I thought I maybe felt our little bundle move - not too sure - but I had a sort of popping type sensation.

That's a good idea about looking on Gumtree Kim as I guess you could get some great buys secondhand. My cousin just bought a wooden changer which looks brand new for £100 when the lady paid £300 for it 2 years ago.

Going to clean house then DH will get down the tree etc from the loft - YEAH.

Hugs to all - sorry for lack of personals - but it will be lunchtime before I know it and I haven't even done anything yet. Please snow go away for our get together in Perth!  x


----------



## molly76

Hi gang, What a night indeed!! We've 8 - 10 inches here and it's the good stuff - hoping it will be gone by next week and less by tuesday as hubby away and will be stranded. I always find it tough during these times being away from family.DH is clearing paths - not much need as snowing here all morning but keeps him happy - all the men are out!!   

Off to do some housework for the day - keeps me away from food - all you want to do is eat during this weather!!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - quiet day as Kirsty has the cold now. She was up most of last night and her wee nose is streaming. There goes our planned day off tomorrow as will need to keep her home (that and I don't fancy the hill up to the nursery..especially on the way back down with the roads like a skating rink). My car only has one "driving" wheel - seemingly all Hyuandai coupes are like that as found that one out last winter when my car refused to drive on the icy roads so might be at home all week if I can't get it down to the bottom of the scheme and onto the main road. Refuse to kill myself trying to get to work! 

Forecast for more of the same tonight..oh joy! Make sure you all wrap up warm and snuggly.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Guys
We have snow too (about 1") and it has turned into a sheet of ice. Flight today was cancelled.
We're both praying we can get away on thursday. Otherwise I WONT BE HAPPY!  

Make sure you all stay safe. As Alidoll says, no point killing yourself by trying to get to work. Especially if they are putting weather warnings out via the news.
Our car has been sat in the drive since friday. Refusing to use it as side roads are like an ice rink.

Gonna be sliding to work tomorrow(on foot)...bring on 4pm lol.

Hubby been out working in the garage all day trying to alter the doors so the car will fit in over the winter. Havent really seen much of him all weekend. He's hoping to have it done before we go away on thurs. Looking forward to some quality time.

Think i felt Junior again today. Mostly when i turn round in bed (seems like J is turning once i have) or if i sit forward and then back...hard to describe  . Things are slowly starting to sink in. Starting to allow myself to feel excited now.
20 weeks tomorrow...half way there!

Hope Matt ges through on xfactor tonight. Think it'll be Matt, Rebecca and the boy band in the final 3.
Surely Wagners time is up tonight  .

Take care all of you and stay safe.
x


----------



## kim78

Hey Anya oh thats fantastic you have started feeling little one moving about, I can't believe you are 20 weeks already I told you your pregnancy will absolutely fly by just enjoy every minute of you.  Really hope that the weather settles down so you can get out on Thursday would be so disappointing if you can't make it, mind you it if it is bad we won't be driving either not worth taking the risk and I hate driving in the snow and our estate is always bad the main road will probably be fine...  Just wanting to get tomorrow out the way and see if Chris will get home, starting to feel really anxious about it the thought of him flying over the sea in this weather, I know they will only fly if it is safe oh I just want to know he is onshore again. 

Alidol thats a shame about Kirsty the girls are full of the cold aswell and they are supposed to be getting their MMR on Tuesday not sure if we will get out for it.  Really just want to get it out of the way while I am on holiday and we can put it behind us without any problems hopefully.  Hope Kirsty feels better soon and just enjoy your day in tomorrow.  I have been stuck in all day on my own with no way of getting out, would never take the girls out in this so I haven't got dressed the whole day so away just to brush my teeth and climb into bed had my electric blanket on for about an hour so it is going to be cosy cosy...

Hey Molly I know it is so hard when hubbie is away you never gets used to it I just get more anxious than normal at this time of year when the weather is bad  you just never know when they are going to get off.  Do you feel more confident when he is away?  You just get into your own wee routine.

Right off to bed hope everyone else is well, lol xx


----------



## Alidoll

Snow depth roundup..

Dunfermline - about 20-25cms

Guess who won't be going to work tomorrow if its the same! No way hosay I'll be driving to Stirling in my wee car. Nursery closed today as only 3 staff members made it in so at home with Kirsty, Andy and Kai.

Please everyone - take it easy out there. Wrap up warm and stay indoors if you can (that's me with my safety hat on ok!)


----------



## molly76

I'm now hating this snow!!       that it will go away? Doubt it - DH took car out this morning - bad idea really but we needed supplies, well it took him four hours to go to Perth and back and he had to reverse up our hill - a piece underneath out car came off!! He's away tomorrow so if we can't get it fixed then I'm totally stranded. It's impossible to get up our hill anyway so I don't think I'd take the car out unless it improves, it's too risky with a baby. Lots of folk ended up stranded last night in an emergency shelter in Perth!! If DH does end up going it's going to be a tough few weeks!!

Better dash for now - stay safe all xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
What a shame. We're quite lucky here. No more snow apart from the 1" that's already down. 
Side streets still like sheet of ice and all pavements icy too. Walked/slid along main road to work this morning. A lot of kids off. Ended up with more staff than kids and was allowed to go home at half one  (instead of 4). Nice surprise!

On way home i popped in to the shop for some sweeties for hubby and fell in love  with a motorbike on the notice board. It's amazing girls(drool). Just like one i had when i was in my early 20s.
Told hubby about it being up for sale and he said i could have it, as long as i dont ride it whilst pregnant! OMG!!!!! He's probably fed up with me going on bout "Wow look at that bike!" every time we see one lol.
     

Not sure if i will, but nice to know i could hee hee.

Molly, hope you managed to get your car sorted. Nothing worse than being stranded(and husband less). Do hope this weather improves. Sis in law said a lot of the Fife busses were cancelled first thing this morning and the factory where she does the cafe was closed today due to weather.
Seemingly busses were back on by late morning though so i'm hoping as long as the plane goes on thurs we should get to Fife somehow.
If need ne we could always come to Perth by train...  (as long as the rest of you make it).

Hubby and I were googling "3d scans scotland" last night and found a place in Kirkcaldy. 
Thought the prices werent too bad:


 *FIFE CLINIC * *Central Booking Line: Tel: 0141 221 2611*
 63 Dunnikier Road
Kirkcaldy
KY1 2RL

*3D & 4D Baby Scan*
*Packages* *& Fees* *OPTION 1*
*3D and 4D Scan* *Cost:*£190 *Timescale:* 24 to 32 weeks

*Appointment length: *45 minutes, of which you can expect 15 to 30 minutes of scanning time. 
*4D DVD Video Movie: *10 minutes in length. 
*CD-ROM:* selected still 3D scan images are stored onto a CD-ROM. This allows for storage, emailing and reprinting at a later date. 
*Photographs:* 6 large A4 size 3D scan colour photographs. 
*Foetal Sexing:* this is optional and will only be carried out on request. 
*Verbal Pregnancy Progress Report:* Confirming that the growth of your baby is in line with your gestation. 
 All your products will be available to take away on the day. If however, we encounter any unexpected delays in the processing we will send out the images by post within 2 working days.

They also offer other packages...the gallery and video shots looked fab. http://www.babyscanning.co.uk/

Have any of you heard of them? Were thinking of maybe coming back beginning to mid February. Might consider it then. We could maybe think about a "Rollercoaster Valentine's Meet Up" at the same time lol.

Alidoll, how's Kirsty's cold? Hope she gets better soon. Did you enjoy your unexpected day off?

PB, you nearly brought early labour on with that"joke" of yours. Even hubby fell for it. Gona kill you....lol. I was like "OH MY GOD!!!!" an he was like "NO WAY!!!!!!" 
Gonna have to send that text to my sis in law tomorrow. She's gonna love it hee hee.

Kim, cant wait to see the girls running about. What are they like with the snow?
Did Chris get home ok? Thanks for tips about the pump. Cant wait to try it...lol. Hughie is gonna wet himself. He'll be calling me Daisy the cow  .

Fe, hope you're ok. When's your first scan? How are you feeling? Wonder how many are settled in to Hotel Fe? Are you and hubby still making it to the Meet?

Wubble, hope you're ok, Hun.

Linz, hope you're ok too. Have you decided where you're both heading for your holiday?
Have you got alot of snow in Stornoway?

Mat, sending hugs. Hope things will resolve themselves soon, so you can both move on.

Corrin, Bev...hope i havent forgotten anybody. Sending my love...

x

/links


----------



## kim78

Hey girls well not surprised Chris didn't get home now looking to be Wednesday.  I am totally fed up of the snow too couldn't get out today cleared the driveway but was waste of time. Even tesco cancelled on me luckily my neighbour were kind enough to get me some milk and bread hate been trapped in my house. Well just so pleased i am holiday for two weeks i don't have to worry about trying to get out of the house. Hope everyone else is keeping cosy and safe.

That's good anya u don't have much snow hopefully u will get ur fight no problems. Em hate to say u won't probably have time for riding a bike for a while hee hee! That sounds good about the clinic in fife will they take u at 20 weeks or u hoping to get back out in the new year.

Well i am being really but i am off to and feeling a bit down just want my hubbie home. On a good note Molly ur hubbie may not get away! 

alidol hope kirsty is feeling better. I have had to cancel the girls mmr tomorrow as the girls are still full of the cold and Emily has a cough now aswell will try again next week. X x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Just a quickie from me!  Sorry ive been rubbish at posting lately.  Im trying really hard to get myself fit and hope to lose some weight while doing it!  So most days after work im doing something, by time get home, dinner etc im absolutely shattered and in bed by 11.  Been working loads aswell and been on last two weekends, so hardly had a minute to myself.  DH also got me doing internet shopping for him for holidays and just in general, plus for myself and xmas.  Im going googly eyed with this laptop lol.  I do read everyday and try to keep myself up to date with you all!

Theres been lots of snow here, good few inches.  Nothing like what you guys are having to put up with though.  It looks beautiful, but as you can imagine work is starting to get busy with everyone falling and breaking their bones!!  Last night i got called in to xray a guy who was sledging in the dark on golf course, off course he didnt see the metal pole that broke his arm!!  Nevermind 6 weeks till holidays now, yay!  Anya, its a cruise we are going on.  We went on one last year for our honeymoon and had the most amazing time.  DH has been obsessed with them since, so we are very excited to be going again!  So excited to hear that junior is starting to make himself/herself lol known.  Must be amazing to feel.

What a shame everyone is snowed in, amazing how much everything stops.  Kim, my DH stuck on rigs aswell.  He was due of today, but there has been no flights since friday from his rig.  Hes not sure when hes going to get off.  Cant complain really, in 5 years hes never got stuck on rig.  I hope you feel brighter by morning after a good sleep.

Anyway better go now, im struggling to stay awake.  Mathilde how you doing?  Sorry for lack of personals, promise will get my finger out and set aside proper response time!! Really hope this weather clears up very soon for the big meet at weekend, really gutted to be missing it.

Love to all xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Girlies, Well am now car less - car in garage with a great lot of difficulty but mechanic has to go to Glasgow airport to pick up his mother and sister as diverted from Edinburgh so who knows when it'll get fixed!!

Hubby supposed to be heading to Aberdeen later today - they phoned yesterday and said about backlog but it looks like some of the flights are going from this morning. I'm dreading him away mainly due to the weather, I'm not sure how I'll manage - Tesco or Asda can't deliver at the moment, will just need to ask neighbours for help. It's way to cold to walk to the local shop with a baby. Nightmare - it's at times like this I wish I was near my family. The one good thing is not having to go to work though and of course we still have electricity.

Linz and Kim - hoping your DH's get off the rigs soon - I think everyone wants to get back to normal, not nice being stuck on there after your time.

Linz - We've booked our ferry for lewis - getting late ferry on the wed night think it's the 15th so could catch up if you're free for a quick chat - not up for too long so hope to meet you. I'm glad I'm not working at the moment - would be so stressful to try and get in and it would be so busy at work.You'll be looking forward to your hols.

Hi Anya, Motorbikes - you'd get on well with my husband - he loves his bikes and spends more time with them than me!! Stay off them at the moment - imagine a pregnant lady on a motorbike - am sure it has been done.

Hi Ali, Hope kirsty is feeling better from her cold. Have you managed in to work?

Well I've lots to do but can't seem to do anything! Keep looking out the window and wishing it away - went to the shed this morning to get logs for the fire - that was a journey in itself!!


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - no, stuck in the house at the moment! Snowing like mad here in Dunfermline and there's already been two cars stuck in the snow just outside our house so not even going to attempt to drive in. Kirsty's nursery still closed and she's still not feeling well...was up half the night (really hot and runny nose). Poor wee thing...

Nightmare being stuck in the house eh! Snow looks prett but is a pain in the butt if you need to go anywhere!! Forecast is for it to ease later on this week so fingers crossed for the weekend...

Better go as technically at work (working at home) so need to get on...

Take care folks


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Had another easy day at work. Lots of kids off sick so ended up being able to leave at 13:45 instead of 16:30.
Had a wee siesta, as i was cold and tired. Didnt sleep, just dosed. Hubby home early too. HAd an early dinner and he's back out in the garage pasting the walls with PVA to seal them from damp coming through.   Think he wants to get the car in tomorrow night, before we leave...

Cant wait to get away. Might see more of him  . So far all the planes have gone and according to SIL the x26 Fife bus has been going too. We havent had any fresh snow, but whatever is down is still frozen.
Molly, PB, Ali and Kim, you all have my mobile number. We should stay in touch closer to the time in case anybody gets stuck or is running late or we have to reschedule. Sarah and Fe, I'll PM you mine later...
We'll be there as long as the flights go (and things are looking hopeful). SIL said the mainroads are clear as well.   everybody can make it. 

Molly, did hubby get away? Have you got car back? Awful being stuck in like that. Thank god for helpful neighbours.

Linz, cruise sounds lovely. Where are ou heading? Our niece is on a cruise right now. She's sailing from LA to Hawaii...lucky girl!!! Usually Calmac is enough of a sailing for me  . Do love the big P&O ferry though between Hull and Zeebruegge.

Hubby getting really excited about meeting too...just cant wait!

Been busy writing a wish lish for M&P (furniture and pram). All stuff we want is stil reduced. Might just order it on fri once we've seen it. Been googling all the Haulage Company details for delivery...

Need to head over to ebay now to order a dehumidifier for hubby for the garage (to stop the car from rusting)...

xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

We also have lots and lots of snow. I think even the dog is tiring of it now    My manager has been lovely and said I don't need to go in until Friday. Such a relief - first job I have had where you aren't expected to try and struggle in any which way you can. Really grateful. I have an antenatal class tomorrow which I can walk to - hope its still on.

Anya - sounding promising for your flight down. Really hoping this snow clears for the end of the week.  DH used to have a motorbike and he loved it. Into his road cycling now though and motorbike was sold. Our next scan is 9 December. Had a quick look at the website you mentioned. I think we will go back next year to see Dr Christie at the Perth babyscan studio as he is doing the xmas offer where you pay for one scan and get another free (so long as the first scan is taken in Dec or Jan). 

Ali - is little Kirsty any better?

Molly - hope the road conditions are a bit better for you tomorrow and the supermarket deliveries can get down your street again! So impressed with your breastfeeding story - 12 feeds a day - wowser!! 

Linz - sledging in the dark on a golf course - the daftie! The kids here do that too. They come skidding off the hill onto the road which is pretty dangerous but you can see them coming during the day - some daredevils still do it after dark tho   

Kim - hoping Chris gets home tomorrow to be with you all. Is it looking likely? Flights and transport seem to be better now after a dodgy start. It is amazing in the UK the way everything grinds to a halt - the Canadians and Americans seem so much more efficient at dealing with it. We were in New York and there was a huge snowstorm but within a couple of hours all the pavements were clear and cars were moving fine - I guess though it would have been a different story in the suburbs.

Have a lovely weekend planned with a panto on friday, our get together on Saturday and then meeting a good friend on Sunday - don't want any plans scuppered so    snow vanishes in a day or so.

A big Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned in this post x x x


----------



## kim78

Hey alidol that's a shame about kirsty u got plenty of calpol? Its all u can do the girls have both got boughs now but luckily sleep all night.


Hey Molly no hubbie didn't get home no idea when he will get home i am totally stuck too neighbours got me milk and bread but i am running low. Do u know about the bristows website it shows u the times of the helicopters from aberdeen it is really good my hubbie is on the ocean princess scheduled for 310 tomorrow but can see it being cancelled again. Did ur hubbie get away?


----------



## kim78

Trying to post from my phone its rubbish should just have put the computer on! Well forecast for tomorrow has just been on and its not good at all looks like we will have snow most of the day nightmare. Where u flying into anya hope all goes well with ur flight text me when u arrive i am less hopefully about sat now really thought it would get better but not so sure now! 

Hey pb that's good u don't have to worry about going into work there is just no point in putting yourself at risk. The roads are still terrible here getting a bit worried now not sure where i will be able to get out feel like a prisoner in my own home the girls are probably fed up soon stuck in they need a change too.

Well off to bed x x


----------



## anyamac

Kim, flying in to Glasgow....
Shame about Chris not getting back and the state of the roads.
Hopefully he'll get back tomorrow...fingers crossed.
I'll text you once we've landed. Hope your roads will improve. Is postie still getting through? I could post you some rations  

PB, what's happening at ur anenatal? I've got a meeting with the midwife tomorrow. Think it's just for bloodpressure, urine and feel the tummy.
You've got ur scan before me lol. Are you going to find out the sex, or are you leaving it as a surprise.
Have you seen the midwives often? I've only seen ours once for the booking in and once at 12 weeks for a scan. That's it. Was actually expecting more contact. Feeling frustrated that i have to keep chasing them for info and appointments. Maybe it's normal.

xx


----------



## febe

Hi All 


THe snow is something else, i had to drive init on Friday nigth was not amused just aswell had hubby wi me!  IVe been off work now for past 3 days due to snow and getting bored and running out of food too.  Was ment to get tesco delivery on monday night but they cancelled it, and the local shops dont have much as everyone is panic buying.  Not even getting the food on the shelves and its away.

Looking forward to meet up on sat but will only be me as hubby working, well thats if weather get better.  Our golf isn't that great in the snow and still have to get it out the street first before i can get anywhere.  We ment to be doing that charity run/walk in edinburgh on sunday too but if weather doesn't get better hubby says we not going, I have lots of sponsor too.

Well not been up to much at all think thats us now 5 wk was gona do another test but think will just leave it, our 7 wk scan is on Tuesday 14 December, feels like its ages away.

Kim hope your hubby get home soon, i would be lost without mines the now, he has been out shovling the snow every day as wont let me do it. Molly fingers cross ur hubby doesn't get away, but so gald u both have nice neighbours to help u out.  Im lucky that my folks just stay along the road so plenty of help from them.

Anyamac hope your flight leave ok and thats for your number, i will txt u with mines.

Linz good to hear from you, how exciting a cruise hubby wanted to do that for our honeymood but i really didn't fancy it, my friend got that for her 30th 5 night cruise. Lucky Girl.

Mat how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else ive missed.


Off again tomorrow so bored

FE

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Will text you if run into problems - no doubt I will!! Still no wheels, we're seriously thinking of getting a 4 x 4 as at least will be able to get out of here - one made it up our street today - that and a tractor!! We've had no post the past few days, I doubt they'll be here for a while to be honest. Fingers xxx for the weekend. xx You'll be looking forward to getting away, although I think it's us that should be heading to you xx

Hi Kim, Hubby still here - they'll call him tomorrow and let him know if he's to go to Aberdeen tomorrow night for check in thursday. Does your hubby work all the time on the ocean princess? or does he move around? My hubby used to work on that rig a few years ago. It's a shame he[mine] won't make it sat, maybe the next one he'll be there. Hope you're DH gets off tomorrow so he's there to help you - it's not easy with the girls am sure and I know it's tough when you can't get them out!! I'm back to being really sore with the BF - think it's because we can't get out!! and have to keep getting them out all the time  not funny really as so sore!xx

Hi PB, mind yourself with this weather and sod work if you can xx

Hi Fe, Hope you are keeping well, the first few weeks are tough because you are so mindful of yourself and each day feels like a week xx The weather also doesn't help these days xx

Hi Ali, Hope miss kirsty is a little better, it's good you can stay at home with her xx

Hi Linz, Hope work isn't too manic and you're not being run off your feet with this weather xx

Well not much news - by being in the house got lots of jobs done,maybe should have spread things out as will be stuck here for the next while!!  I had to give Aoife some formula this morning as I cannot cope with the feeding,I fed her about four/five times up until lunchtime then gave a bottle!! I am just so sore. I expressed in between just to give myself a break. I do feel like giving up but feel pressure to continue - not from anyone just from me really. I asked a midwife re soreness and she said some people never heal and one side is worse than the other!! Maybe am not a natural but will keep going for now, it's just ssssoooorrrreeee, I feel bad for saying as I know a lot of people would love to be sore from BF, so sorry for harping on about it - I know I'm very very lucky but flipping sore!! Anyhoo shall head off and better head to bed -         that the snow will stop and melt away away xx Night everyone and hi to ladies I haven't mentioned xx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks - attempted to dig out the car..spent nearly an hour out there and finally gave up admitting defeat. Andy stayed home again today as too dangerous to drive...that and the Forth Road Bridge was closed!! If it's as bad as this at the weekend, we won't be coming up to Perth. Seriously folks...don't want anyone taking any chances in this weather so if it's bad where you are then don't even attempt it OK...we can meet another time..in the summer when there's a heat wave for example!!

Kirsty still not 100% but she seems happy enough in her jumperoo at the moment. The sun has just came out...first time for a few days!! Anyway, better get on as supposed to be working..though how much work can you do with NO FILES, NO ACCESS to email, NO access to staff directory or Intranet..


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi girls

I don't feel quite so isolated when I can log in and see all your chat    DH is away to work - he doesn't get paid if he doesn't work, boss would NEVER offer so much as an early finish I don't think, but he seems OK driving in the van - told him to take no risks though and refuse any jobs which are too far away. Not worth it and if he fell ill and was off work - guess what - he doesn't get paid. A lot of trade jobs are like that though. Anyhoo I am doing what work I can but I don't have remote access to emails etc so pretty limited (although it is a blessing in another way!). Managing to get really caught up in house which is fab and have the xmas decorations out now so we look festive    . My antenatal class is cancelled - disappointed but not surprised. Probably wouldn't have been sensible for me to walk there anyway. Rearranged for 17 December. Anya - you asked what it is. I'm not too sure really but it is described as an "early physio antenatal class" for first time mums and you can come from 16weeks-22weeks. I will be 21 weeks when I attend now. I shall tell you all about it when I have been and share any tips! 

Kim - feel for you without your partners being there. Our neighbour kindly cleared our drive yesterday as he must have noticed Ross was at work. We had a whiteout this morning and really thick snow on drive and car again tho! I could hardly see out the window cause of the snow! Hope your neighbours manage to keep supplying you and the littlies with essentials Kim x 

Molly - I think you are a real trouper persevering with the BF but honestly if you need to reduce/stop then don't beat yourself up about it. It is great you have done it so far. My friend really stressed about it as she was finding it too painful, had cracked nipples and felt a lot of pressure to keep going from the health visitor but eventually stopped after 3 months. My boobs have had another growth spurt and are tender - cannot imagine a baby pulling at then - eeek. 
Getting concerned about how big they are going to end up! Looking at maternity sleep bras on the websites as I really think I need to order some - don't want to end up with saggy boobs    

Anya - glad your flight is coming into Glasgow as they seem to be coping well at that airport. Edinburgh airport is really struggling and hardly any flights have went in or out. Take care x 
I seen the midwife at the 12 week scan then at 16 weeks and told I am to book in with GP at 24 weeks and then won't see midwife again until 28 weeks. Apparently the GP will do the same checks as the midwife so not sure why I have to see the GP but it is just the procedure here - at the 16 week check the midwife took a blood sample to check for spina bifida, listened to heartbeat (lovely to hear as I still worry quite a bit), and did blood pressure/urine check. We agreed we will leave sex as a surprise but we might see ourselves! Wish you were closer! 

Fe - bet you cannot wait until 14 December for your first scan x Maybe as well it isn't in the next few days anyway as I wouldn't fancy driving to NW in this. I still remember that each day felt like an eternity when I was counting down to the first scan. We have a Golf too and I don't think it drives well in snow at all although hubby thinks it is more to do with my driving ability and there is some truth in that   

Ali - didn't realise Bridge was closed. Where about in Fife are you?    
        
Hi to wubble, bev, corrin, linz, sarah and everyone else


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PBundle - I'm just on the outskirts of Dunfermline at Duloch Park. Andy was going to get the train in today so was checking all the road / rail links and it said the Forth Road Bridge was closed "due to snow" at 7am this morning. Assume it's open now though...he phoned in and only one of his team had made it in...and they live in the centre of Edinburgh! He's going to try and get a bus over tomorrow though...

Antenatal classes are OK - I went to 3 of them. First one looked at exercises you can do (pelvic floor). They then cover the birth itself and the terms used so you don't feel like a total numpty when they talk about micconnium (and don't decide to call junior that like one woman did!). I missed the breastfeeding one as had my pre-op that day for my c-section. 

Anya - hope your flight gets off ok. Edinburgh is closed till 6am tomorrow according to the news...just take it easy getting across to the East.

Kim - any news about Chris...will he manage home OK? Hats off to you looking after the girls on your own in this weather. 

Kirsty has a wee wheeze now but think it's all the gunk up her nose making it more difficult for her to breath. Going to monitor and if it gets any worse will get a GP appointment as not taking any chances with her health. 

Finally stopped snowing (it's been on most of the morning). My Mum said it was up to her waist over in East Lothian...guess they won't be coming over tomorrow then as one snow flake and my Dad is like "oh, don't want to be stuck over your side!!" so 3 feet is a complete no-no. I reckon they might be over in May LOL!!

Booked our summer holiday last night (the snow was getting me down and needed something to look forward to). It's my 40th in February, Kirsty's first and our 10th wedding anniversary in August so we're heading to Barcelona for 5 days beginning of September. My folks will watch the dog but have to travel down to Newcastle for the flight. Been there a couple of times and really love the place - Andy wants to get Kirsty a Barca tracksuit so will take a trip to Camp Nou. Probably won't get anywhere the following year as utterly skint...this having a baby malarkey is well expensive what with the IVF costs, furniture, clothes and endless nappies but was determined we'd go someplace next year and wanted to book  before the VAT increase in Jan. 

Anyway, better get on I suppose. Managed to get a couple of reports sent to me so been working on them...take care folks!


----------



## anyamac

Girls!!! Just a quicky as still got so much to do....

Midwife appointment today was fab. Blood pressure, wee and uterus size all fine and even got to hear Juniors heart beat for the first time  . Wow what an amazing experience! Hubby made it home just in time to listen in.

SIL was snowed in today but some busses have still been going. I'll send u a message tomorrow once we're in Fife.

Take care.
xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - please take it easy tomorrow. The roads in Fife are really bad (did you see the forth road bridge on stv news - I've never seen it that bad!).


----------



## anyamac

No, never saw it. We're hoping to get the x26 from Buchanan via Kincardine Bridge, Dunfirmline etc. to East Wemyss. Keep fingers crossed. Think they have busses every hour.
If they are cancelled we'll just have to stay in Glasgow till we get through...

Keep u posted.

That's us packed, car in garage, bathed and fed. Just having supper, then bed.

See u soon....(hopefully).
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Girlies!! Well what a carry on with this weather - still no car fixed so stranded. DH still here no flights to his rig and a total back log - Kim and Linz - have your men returned? - there has been a couple of flights but not many, it's a total nightmare to be honest.

My hubby is off down the garage to see about car but not sure when we'll get it back - he was looking on internet to buy a landrover as we're snowed in and running out of supplies fast, we can't really afford one but this could go on forever at this stage. The snow here is nearly up to our knees, have never seen the likes. If DH gets away I don't think I'll manage to drive in this - well need a car first but I don't think I'd manage it.

Ali - That's nice to have booked a holiday, Barcelona is such a beautiful city,love it and the market is amazing - I did see on the news about the forth road bridge, totally mad, it was closed for 11 hours or something. Sometimes you just need to go away to recharge the batteries and forget about the cost. xx

Hi Anya, Hope your journey will go ok - not good out there, hope you've plenty clothes on you. Glad your natal check went well - it's fab to hear the heartbeat each time, so reassuring and you feel so better yourself hearing it. xx

Hi PB, Hope you're well. Shame about your antenatal class, I went to 5 up here, 3 with partners [ my hubby just managed to two of them ] one physio/breathing class and the breastfeeding class. All were good but just told about straightforward cases/births/perfect latch ons/no soreness!! I suppose some folk breeze through it all but I wasn't one of them. There is a girl at my BF group who gave birth to her baby [1st] after 30 mins!! Came to hospital after a few not so bad contractions at a quarter to seven and baby out by a quarter past seven. I fell to the ground when I heard that one!! I would still be pushing I think if hadn't had a section!! They are interesting to go to though.
The last 20 weeks go by fast so it'll be all go soon enough xx

Snowing again!! Hope everyone stays safe and Anya hope you make it to your sil safely xx

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - bummer about the car. A landrover is by far the best for these conditions! Glad your hubbie is with you though. Take care x 

Anya - glad you are safely landed and on the bus to Fife - keep you and Junior warm x

Ali - I know Duloch Park. I used to work at Dunfermline Building Society's head office so know the area a bit. My dad sounds like yours. He has just been out to Morrisons and mum said he was in a real panic with the car skidding and won't bring her here tomorrow. He was to drop mum off so we can take her to the panto with us. I thought it would traumatic when he ventured out in the car!! I can't talk though. DH will pick her up instead. 

What are we going to do about the get together in Perth on Saturday? Sounds like Molly won't make it not without a car, and I doubt Kim will manage either with the littlies, and I am not too sure about road safety conditions there just now. I thought there were quite a few problems around that area so probably not a good idea trying to travel there? 
Do you think it is an option to meet in Dunfermline town for lunch? DH is happy to drive there. Ali - do you think that would be an option for you? I don't live over that way so not sure if this is a sensible suggestion!! What do you all think.......  x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PBundle - having ventured out (just down to Rosyth to take Kirsty to the docs as her cough was getting worse), the roads are downright scary off the motorway / main roads. Given Kirsty isn't too well, probably wouldn't make it to Perth so Dunfermline would be better..though not sure where..there's Crooked Glen just off the motorway  at Halbeath. Has a soft play area and could have lunch there if Anya could get along (and anyone else..Molly / Kim). let me know if that sounds ok and I'll text Anya and Kim.

Everyone's safety is paramount so don't want people endangering themselves driving when its like a skating rink out there.


----------



## molly76

Hi Girls, Just so    off with this weather - I won't be able to make it saturday if it's Dunfermline - besides car is still in the garage and hubby away to Aberdeen tomorrow so will be totally stranded - even if the car gets fixed I won't  be able to bring the car up here until it clears a bit - I was so looking forward to the catch up also,such a bummer - hopefully next time will make it   

It's getting annoying now this weather - freezing tonight.

Ali - hope Kirsty is ok the poor thing xx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - don't worry about not making it. Just had a text from Kim so she's an unlikely too as Chris still offshore. We'll make the next one in the summer eh!

PBundle - Anya is ok with Dunfy and would still like to meet if ur ok to get here. Dobbies has a nice wee cafe and has all its decorations up. Kirsty will be in her buggy (or sledge if it arrives tomorrow!). Can have a sarnie, coffee etc. Sound ok to you or would you prefer crooked glen (or someplace else). The closer to the motorway the better the roads. Side streets are a no-no unless you own a tractor! Say 12 noon till 3 to give folk time to get there and away before it gets too dark..let me know and ill let anya know...


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Got here Ok with a few delays. First our plane was late getting in as it had to be deiced before leaving Glasgow but were entertained by a filmcrew lol. John Craven and Matt Baker (Strictly Come Dancing) were up filming for country file. They were doing loads of takes just behind us and MAtt was going on about his next strictly routine....lol. Think he wasnt going to make the training session today due to the weather so was worried about Lenn's comments.
They filmed us walking to the plane, so look out hee hee.
Think it's going to be a Christmas Special filmed on the Outer Hebrides.

The X26 was half and hour late, but nice and warm once we were on it. Roads seemed ok to drive on and what a goregeous sight...the winterwonderland. Just felt like singing Xmas songs hee hee. Been years since i have seen snow like that.

Arrived at SILs about half five. HAd my pizza take away and a mini battenberg and loadsa tea and ready for bed.

Think it makes sense meeting in Dunfermline. Looking forward to seeing whoever can make it.
12-3 sounds good. So Dobbies it is? 
Gonna be a shame not seeing Molly and Kim but totally understand. Safety first. Summer Meet would be great. Another excuse for a trip away for us   plus at least Junior will be able to "play" with the otehr babies.

xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Just a quick check in. What a nightmare this snow is. I've been working from home all week. Haven't been out in the car since Sunday and could do with some supplies. Hope you all manage to get together on Saturday. My do is v local so hopefully will get to that. Had to cancel nw appt yesterday but think things may have started to happen (bleeding but no pain) so quite good not to have to go out to work. Thinking of you all. Sorry for lack of personals. 
Mat x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi

Dobbies is fine. Such a shame we cannot all meet up but it isn't worth taking chances in this weather. DH needs to cover work rota now (very annoying as it wasn't his shift but unfortunately a mistake has been made with dates) so we will still come but will be there for 1pm - might manage a bit earlier but wouldn't make 12. 

See you there tomorrow Ali and Anya! I sent Anya a text. Could you give me your mobile number Ali please and I shall send you a PM with mine just now. Thnx


----------



## molly76

Well that's my hubby away - trying to get to Aberdeen - no trains going so he has to bus it, but buses seem to be delayed also. It's a total nightmare. Still no car so am housebound, have enough food until next week, hoping it will clear some bit after that. Will just have to ask neighbours for help. It's just so bitter freezing cold also.

Not much news other than that - will be gone mad in another week if can't get out,hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Has winged it's way to you PB.

Masue - are you still OK for tomorrow and with the new location (I think you were the only other person who had said you were going to Perth)? 

We'll definately arrange a summer meet as it would be lovely to see everyone. By then Kim's two should be running rings round her and Chris...Kirsty will be toddling about, Aoife crawling and the two bumps small babies...and fingers crossed, a few other ladies who are still on the rollercoaster will be "avec le bump!"

Take care folks and make sure you all keep warm..it's freezing out there and the roads are like skating rinks so if you are venturing out...drive safely. 

Molly - you were posting while I was typing. Sorry you won't be there tomorrow but totally understand you not being able to get out..main thing is you and the wee one are safe and warm. Already had my Mum giving me earache about going out this weekend..Andy's car can manage - just but my car is a complete no-no so trying to organise working out of the Glenrothes office next week. Those in the west though just dont "get" how bad the roads are over here! Really hope they get 5ft this weekend LOL!!


----------



## Masue

Hello everybody, 
Hope you are all doing well and keeping cosy. We are so lucky to have an open coal fire, good central heating and all the ingrediants for mulled wine! We have been snowed in since Sunday night and still only 4x4 and tractors are getting down our 1/2 mile street! As we live ontop of a hill we have have a great time sledging and having snowball fights. The dog loves racing the sledges! As for tomorrow ... I'm really not sure - I'm fine driving in the snow and digging the car out of the driveway (well, being honest, John is fine digging the car out of the driveway!) but it's not doable to dig our way out the street. Buses aren't yet consistant and it is quite a walk from both Dunfermline train stations to Dobbies. Rosyth is walkable so I'll try to find out about buses from there... will let you know tomorrow. Really keen to make it if I can as I've not been great at reading everybodies news and it will be great to catch up. Mince pies are almost cooked so I need to fly. Take care Sarah xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Sarah - would be lovely to meet you but safety comes first so if its going to be difficult for you, stay at home ok. As I said, we can meet in the summer when its warmer.


----------



## anyamac

Just a quicky. See u at Dobbies tomorrow. Should be there for 12. And see u at one PB...we'll wait with lunch till u come....

Give u all my news tomorrow!
x


----------



## kim78

Hubbie is home! He got home last night so we are coming! Haven't looked outside yet but he travelled back by car last night as no trains and said roads were fine worst bit is getting out the estate! Looking forward to seeing u all. Is there a play area there? X x


----------



## anyamac

woohoo.....great news. Cant wait!

See u all at 12 at Dobbies. Ali just texted to say we'll meet there and then head to Crooked Glen so the girls can play in the soft play...

Went to hair dressers last night and askedfor an inch to be taken off and the dry ends off the layers. Hairdesser happily snapping away and blethering. Never seen scissors moving so quickly....well, next thing she finishes and my hair is barely over sholder length....eeek. Feel like a teenager. And not in a good way. She must have taken about 4 inches off.

Hope it grows quickly. Think i'll be tying it up for the next while till it's a bit longer. Just dont feel like myself.

See u all later.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks. One good thing about being pregnant..you get great hair and nails...pity it doesn't last.....the hair falls out in lumps after the birth and you need to keep nails short for baby!

C u at Dobbies.


----------



## Masue

Hi there, thought I'd have a shot digging the car out... Got it out the drive but despite my efforts and the thaw, there is still too much on the road :-( have a wonderful time and see you in the summer! Sx


----------



## Alidoll

Thanks for letting us know Sarah. Take care and keep warm.


----------



## molly76

Hi Girls, Have a good catch up, really fed up as so stranded. DH got to Aberdeen - ended up hiring a car from Dundee to drive to Aberdeen, so he managed to catch is flight out.
That's good Kim your hubby managed to get home, chat soon xx Have fun xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Molly - glad your DH made it up there safely.  Was lovely meeting the girls today. Went to Crooked Glen as could let the girls play in the play area (though Kirsty still a wee bit small, she did like her balloon). We're hoping to meet again in February when Anya and Hughie come over for Anya's next scan so would be lovely if you and Sarah could make that one..I'm not going to say ANYTHING about the weather this time!

Hope everyone made it home safely.


----------



## molly76

Hi Girls, Hoping everyone is well. Finding the days so long not being able to get out!! I'm going to go down the garage tomorrow to find out about my car. I had a look online at Tesco and Asda and the next delivery slot available is the weekend so will need to venture out. I also want to go to doctors as my right (.) is cracked and I cannot feed from it, sooooooooooooooooooooooo sore. I have fed from it today but have decided to stop as too painful. Left side is ok for now   

Just going to give formula if I need to, she's 13 weeks today so if I have to stop then I've had a good run at it. I will keep trying though but if my left side breaks down then that's it.     resting my right side and expressing will help heal it!!

I've no news at all, just chats with neighbours and am very lucky to have them around me. The roads around this village are still not great but hopefully will thaw a bit and we can get back to normal. Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - just a quickie as Andy upstairs giving Kirsty her bath while I try to get those Tesco vouchers exchange online before the deadline (though looking like it's not going to happen as the site keeps crashing and there was a MASSIVE tailback to the desk in store so gave up waiting).

Well, went over to Edinburgh today and the three of us completed the Golden Tinsel Mile walk round Inverleith Park...granted, Kirsty was in her stroller but she did go round the whole mile (and got 2 medals at the end!). We were actually first over the finish line as there wasn't that many taking part and we were right behind the person dressed as a teddy bear leading the walk! Kirsty then did the Santa Toddle and got a medal and certificate for that too. Really proud that we made the effort as it was a lovely day at the park and Kirsty got to see the swans a ducks. Father Christmas also popped up.

Molly - hope you get your GP appt OK as I know how painful it can be when the olde puppies are hurting. Had a blocked duct a couple of times and it was really uncomfortable.

Better go I suppose before Andy gets the hump that I've not come up the stairs to get daughter to bed (she's normally in there by now but we put up the Christmas tree so dinner was a bit later).


----------



## Alidoll

Ok...officially hate snow. Got up this morning to take Kirsty to nursery and head into the glenrothes office and it was already snowing. Had a shower, got dressed, got kirsty up and had breakfast and still snowing. Now loaded with the cold with a nasty cough which I think has gone into a chest infection so decided I wasn't going to stand at some freezing bus stop. Andy took kirsty up to nursery...fell twice and was told they might have to close if weather stayed the same so he brought her home again. Am now sitting in our bedroom with kirsty playing with her dog Scout with Kai at the bottom of the bed..and its still [email protected]@DY SNOWING OUT THERE! 

Seriously, enough of the white stuff ok!


----------



## molly76

Ali I know how you feel!! Had to walk to shop this morning to get milk! I put Aoife in her sling and away we went!! It was dodgy enough at some places but made it. I asked about my car [ guy who owns local shop well his son runs the local garage] so he said he'd try and drive my car up here for me.
Well I can't bring the pushchair out and it's too far to walk with a baby in a sling!!

SSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK of the snow now - think it's to be warmer towards the end of the week!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Was lovely to meet Ali, Kim, Anya, Partners and littlies on Saturday! Look forward to meeting more of you in 2011   

Well I got a run to the train station in R's work van at 7.30am (as no way I could drive car) to find trains cancelled so back home  and he went to work. A blessing really as it is a snow blizzard here and I don't think I would have got home easily from Edinburgh - Lothian buses not running, same for most trains, Edinb airport closed again, and Forth Road Bridge. Lordy. Told Ross to take it easy driving around in the van - busy time for plumbers tho!

Take care all x 

ps. Sarah - mulled wine, mince pies and open fire - aah bliss! I love Xmas cake and keep buying small ones which is bad as I keep chomping through them


----------



## Alidoll

IT'S STILL SNOWING!!!! Honestly, the joke is wearing thin folks!! 

Must be about another 10-15cms added to the stuff already there so whatever chance I had of getting my car out has just been reduced to zero for this week. There must be at least 20 houses in the scheme where the drain pipe has collapsed under the weight of the ice and snow. We've lost one clip so will probably join those people who's drain pipe is lying at an angle twisted (or on the ground).

At least Kirsty seems happy enough...she's just shredded a magazine from Tesco she found lying on the floor!


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks...hope everyone is ok.

Mat - how you doing honey? Been thinking about you and hope you are ok.

Molly - you still housebound? 

Kim - how's the girls?

PBundle & Anya - how are the bumps?

Corin, Linz, Bev etc...you ok?

Well, Kirsty cold seems to have developed into something a bit nastier in mum. Nose still blocked and still got the cough but now getting a pain in my chest when I cough and bringing up phlgem (sorry tmi I know). have managed to get a gp appt tonight though so hopefully will get something to help as really not feeling to well. Kirsty is off with me as can't get car out to collect her from nursery and Andy working. Can't even have a lie in as Kirsty full of beans wanting to play. Carrying her upstairs is torture..


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, You sound miserable, hope you get to the GP ok tonight. I couldn't get an appointment until Thurs for the sore (.)(.)!! Hoping the thaw will start by then! Hope Kirsty gets over her illness soon also,they say when you stop with the BF that's when they pick up bugs/illness - although you can't keep them on the boobs forever xx

Hi Kim, Hope you and family are enjoying time together xx Is your hubby working for christmas or is he off?

Hi Anya and PB - How're you both and the bumps?

Hi Linz - hope your DH made it off the rigs? You still busy at work?

Hi Mat, Hope you are doing ok? Thinking of you xx

Hi Wubble and Sarah - Hope you both are well, Sarah - have you managed to get your car on the road?

Hi Fe - How are you feeling? Do you know when your scan is?

Well I got my car back - still not ventured out as place still very snowy and afraid will damage underneath the car if I get stuck - will wait until Thursday as I think it's supposed to improve slightly - here's hoping. I'll have to go then as will have run out of food! Am now on to freezer supplies   
My neighbour cleared my path into house so at least that is snow free for the moment. I had ordered stuff from John Lewis ages ago and still no sign of it! Stuck in depot at Glenrothes. The good news is we are getting post since yesterday.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

Alidoll - poor you, here's hoping you get something strong from  the doc.  
Thinking of you all in the snow - esp the mums and mums-to-be.
Febe - hope you're doing OK.

I had another scan at nw today - saw Dr Kini.  Well the sac has gone and my hormone levels have come down so that's an end to it.  All feels a bit of an anticlimax as no pain or drama (which I know is a good thing).  They'll send out a review appt, but probably not until Feb.  The wait to go again sounds longer than I'd hope even if we self-fund so might start looking into Edinburgh options.

Am looking forward to some time off at Xmas - haven't made it into work much, but definitely not the same!

Love to all, sorry so behind that I'm not tackling too many personals today.

Mat
x


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - glad to here you're ok and that you didn't need surgery or anything. I know its not really a consolation but at least now you can look forward to the new year (we'll all keep our fingers and toes crossed that 2011 will be your year).

GP said I had fluid on the right side and had probably pulled a muscle as well so been given antibiotics to clear up the infection. Staying off tomorrow and will hopefully be ok for Monday as really need to get back to work.


----------



## molly76

Hi Mat, Good to hear from you, fingers and toes crossed for you that 2011 will be a good year for you, you've lots to look forward to xxx        

Hi Ali, No wonder you are breathless with fluid on your lung - hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Went to train station for 7.30am but again train cancelled so back to bed at 8am!!
Getting a bit worried though about the work volumes for when I return. Our 20 week scan is tomoro so not going into Edinb for half a day. Would hate to get stuck and miss the scan! 

Ali - antibiotics should kick in soon x 

Molly - hope your freezer is well stocked x The thaw is supposed to be Friday and Saturday so fingers crossed. We are going to Newcastle on Saturday for a wedding party but I cancelled the hotel for the Sunday night as it is probably safer to get back up the road on Sunday as it is supposed to be snow free at the weekend    

Mat - so glad you didn't have any pain. Have been wondering how you were doing. How long would the wait be with NW? I truly hope 2011 is the year for you    You have been so brave


----------



## febe

Hi all

Well back to work this wk but roads in town are worse that where i stay, got stuck in town for 45 mins trying to get to my work, so intotal i was over an hr to get into work which normally takes me 1/2 hr.  So not impressed its not even that busy either and hardly any students in either.  Only another 91/2 days left to work then off for 2 1/2 wk yipee cant waiot.  hubby will be off for a wk too so will be good to spend some time together although it wil be house stuff as have a huge list of stuff i want finished around the house.  Will it ever end!!

So gald some of you all mahaged to meet up was looking forward to putting faces to names but will have to wait till next meet up.

Mat - Hope your well, what a time of it you have had.  So brave from what im reading from your post.  I probably would be a tatal mess but ur approach is probably better one.

Mollie what a shame being stuck in there is nothing worse fingersed crossed the thaw starts and you and aoife get out soon.

Periousbundle what a shame your not getting to work but its really bad in edinburgh heard on radio they getting army in to help clear the side street.  Enjoy your wedding at wkend hope you get there ok and back.

Kim bet your so gald to have ur hubby home i so dont know who you ladies manage when your men are away so much, take my hat off to you i as i know i would be lost without my hubby althought he was a pain last wk but thats just cuase i was stuck in house and he wouldn't let me do anything not even move some snow.

Alidoll hope you get better soon, i hate being ill.

Well im doing fine so far think im at 6 wk so got first scan on tuesday 14 at nw excited but nervous at same time.  Haven't had any sickness as yet but have a lot of trapped wind sorry is this normal?  Also itchy body but dont know if its just the weather thats making my skin dryer.  Went thro a funny patch with my sleep was wakening up at 4.30 am and was awake for a couple of hrs, was fine when off last wk with the snow but now when i have to go to work.  Got to take the bad stuff with being pregnant so will get use to it.

Week going really slowly, going to venture out to tesco as dont even have any xmas cards so better get a move on.  Have finished all xmas shopping now just need it all delivered before xmas.

Hi to everyone else hope your well

Fe

xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Managed to get home yesterday (a day late). Took today off sick as i seem to have Ali's cold  . Still in my dressing gown now hee hee. 
Just staying warm.

Fe, i really suffered/suffer from trapped wind as well. Totally normal. The only thing that would ease it for me was Appletiser. You can take Gaviscon as well... Totally uncomfortable, i can sympathise. Had really bad trapped wind at the airport yesterday just before we had to board. Actually thought i was going in to labour. Hubby was really concerned but luckily it eased off enough so i could walk.

I also keep waking up during the night. Last night is the first night in ages where i actually slept through till 7:10. A lot of changes happening in your body at the moment, so no wonder you are waking up.
I didn't start feeling nausea till about 7 weeks, but some people are lucky and dont get any sickness.

Wonder if you'll have one or two when they do the scan. My next scan is on the same day as yours. I'll be thinking about you  .

Ali, poor you, Hun. Hope antibiotics kick in quickly. Keep nice and warm and take a few days off to pamper yourself.  
Well done to all of you for winning the medals. What was Kirsty like with Santa? Wasn't she scared? I usd to be petrified of the big man in red with the beard. Used to hide behind my mum and wouldnt go near...Santa still freaks me out if i'm honest  .

Molly, hope (.) gets better soon. You have done so well feeding her all these weeks. Some mums dont even try. Dont beat yourself up if you have to change to formula...and you never know maybe doc can give you some wonder cream or tablets to help with the pain.

My breastpump came while we were away  . Putting it away till i need it...

Babland in Fife finally phoned me back yesteday morning and i ordered my pram, furniture and mattress. They are only charging £60 for delivery to the islands (Mamas and Papas would have charged £40 to Glasgow alone plus extra haulage on top of that) and they are honering the Mamas and Papas online sales prices. Very pleased as all was reduced. Delivery will be end of January...
They money we saved we invested in baby grows and vests lol. We were uuuhing and aaaahing and coooing in every shop hee hee. Hubby was worse than me at times.
I must say George a Asda had soe bargains...

Did i tell u about my bra measuring experience?   
I'm usually a 34 (barely)A (double airfilled cups from Primark lol) and bras were getting tight.
Went to M&S and asked to be fitted. Told lady my old size and she measured below my arm pits   (i always thought u had to measure under the bust)and then accross the boob and said "You're a 34 DD"    ....WOW DD!!!! No way...wow. Anyway off she went to get a bra for me to try and came back with a grannie bra (maternity/nursing). I asked for t shirt type bra but this was the only one they did. Oh well....
Tried it on but cup was a wee bit big.
Off she went and came back with a 32DD (thought she might go for a 34D, but what do i know). 
She ended up strapping me in and adjusting and was cooing over it saying how well it fitted etc. I must admit the cup fitted perfectly. All i could think was, wait till i tell DH I'm a DD lol.
Asked her if it could be adjusted at the back as it felt very tight and she said yes, there's 4 hooks all together. Still blinded by the DD cup i agreed to buy the set (one black and one white). Also thought it might be handy for when i breast feed. Paid £25 and left.

Couldnt wait to get home and wear it. Put bra on and realised it was in the last hook when i closed it myself. Felt very tight and couldnt adjust it....only tighten it even more. Only managed to wear it for an hour. Felt like my rib cage was being squashed.   Had to take it off and put my old one back on. Not happy.

Went to mothercare the next day and asked to be measured there. They came up with 36B!!!!   What a difference. Lady came back with 2 lovely tshirt type maternity bras. One dark pink and the other black with white dots. You could nearly call them sexy.  Fit wonderfully. So comfy... Bought both and she even gave me a £5 off voucher to use on them.

Never got back to M&S due to busses being cancelled cause of the snow but managed to buy some bra extender hooks in Debenhams. At least i might get some wear out of them when i breast feed lol.

The moral of the story is: Dont go to Marks and Spencers for bra fitting!  

PB, hope your scan goes well today. Thinking about you. My genii pillow came while i was away. Tried it last night and had the most amazing sleep. So comfy. Would defo recommend it. I'll mail you a discount code you can use in mothercare. U only save £3 but every little helps lol.

Better dash and put dinner on.
xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - glad u got home safely. Snow starting to melt a wee bit as can now actually see some of my car! Sorry to hear you've got the cold (kirsty gave it to me so technically its her cold lol). Still loaded to be honest as those antibiotics dont seem to be doing much. Still, at least I'm in the house and the heating is on.

So, everyone all ready for chrimbo then? Got the tree up so looking dead festive...guess I'm going to have to show Andy what I've bought for her nibs in the last few months...I've been storing them in the back room and I have a feeling he's not going to be very happy but hey, you only have one first Christmas right! And its my money, not the joint account so there....though think Kirsty would like a HTC phone as she is obsessed with mine! She loves the photo of her on the front..she's a wee terror trying to grab it as I type.

Molly - did you get to see the gp ok? How's the (.) Managed to get any supplies in?

Better go as madam going tonto at the moment as half ignoring her..take care folks..


----------



## kim78

Hey PB how did you get on today with your scan, was thinking about you it must have been great seeing your little one wiggle about, did you stay strong about not asking or did you see anything.....  Hope you got there ok.

Hey Mat oh so pleased this is behind you now time to start loooking forward, I am a big believer in new year fresh start, next year is your year keep thinking positive. 

Hey Alidoll how you feeling today hope the antibiotics have kicked in yet.  The girls had their MMR on Tuesday and have been a bit off since then but think it is mostly due to the cold and their cough though and teething at the same time poor wee things haven't eaten properly for days hoping they are better before I go back to work on Tuesday.

Well hubby going away again either Sat or Mon just waiting to find out, last minute as usual...  So if he goes away Monday he won't be home for Christmas he will be due home on the 27th so will just have our christmas when he gets home.  Got out Christmas tree up on Sun and the girls have been brilliant not that bothered about it which is good.  Spent most of today trying to get a nice pic of the girls to send out with the cards, took us most of the day much easier last Christmas hee hee..  

Hey Anya so pleased you got home hope you are feeling better today. Still cant believe they difference in your bra sizes, maybe M&S were thinking about your growing space!!!!  The Tshirt bras from Mothercare are what I used and they were so comfy got their feeding ones aswell.  

Hey Febe not long to go now till your scan so exciting, and yes trapped wind is normal but don't worry soon you will be letting it all out and you have the perfect excuse noboday can complain hee hee...  

Hope everyone else is doing well, it was great meeting up so pleased we ended up making it hope we can all get together in the new year when the weather is better and more can make it.

Well off to bed, taking gran shopping tomorrow how boring.....  oh well atleast it is Friday xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Lovely photo of the girls Kim! 

The scan went well - it was brilliant seeing the baby again and everything looked fine. She couldn't see the spine or cord because of the way the baby was lying so we have to go back in 2 weeks time. Happy I will be having another scan and another chance to see our bundle    My mum is very excited as she is coming with me instead of Ross this time.  Ross thought he saw it is a little girl, but I heard him telling his mum and then saying he couldn't be sure - I certainly wouldn't rush to buy pink based on his observations so far - I didn't see at all   

Went for haircut today as we go to Newcastle tomorrow for the wedding party which will be great - glad the snow has started to thaw. The shops were manically busy and reminded me why I like to have my xmas shopping done by now. 

Ali - hope you feel a bit better. 

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks! 

Hope everyone is have a nice weekend (at least it's stopped snowing!!). Finally managed to dig my car out so gonna try to get to Stirling on Monday - though if it dares to snow, I'll be grabbing my laptop and hightailing it back to the safety of the house...no way I want to get stuck over there!

Spent the better half of 30 minutes waiting at the post office to post some letters (box full and I needed stamps) - utter madness!

This chest infection is just point blank refusing to leave..still got the cough, nose still streaming so don't think the antibiotics are working. Absolutely no chance of getting a GP appt on Monday so going to have to go back to work (even though I still don't feel right). There's a question on the return to work form "are you fit to return to work" so am going to answer truthfully "no but can't get a GP appt so had to return to work!"

Anyway, got a cup of tea with my name on it (already had two Mini Rolls!). Take care folks


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, haven't had a minute the last few days to get on here. I finally managed to take the car out today and then the hunt began for diesal!! Good old Asda had some thankfully which was perfect. There was no coal about so will have to go again on Monday to check if deliveries came, still have some to keep me going.

Ali, I know what you mean with the post office - I had to go in this morning and face it. I couldn't manage to do anything else as the town looked so busy and I wasn't able to face the crowds   

Anyway will catch up with everyones news, am off to bed , night all xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

sorry for the lack of chat from me. Ive been absolutely hectic this last while. On a day off today with great plans of getting myself organised for xmas! But before i start that thought i would do some long over due catching up!

Mathilde - how are you? Soo sorry things didnt work out for you. I know what you mean when they say wait a few months, feels like a lifetime. It feels like a lifetime since my last cycle and ive only had one period, cant phone them till second one here. But i think that will be this week. At least now you can start putting last cycle behind you, take a bit of time out for you and DH and then get body and mind ready to start again. Its a draining process, but hopefully with a positive outcome very soon for us both and everyone else.

Molly - are you guys still coming up this wednesday? Im off work on Friday, if your free and you fancy it we could meet for coffee or lunch? No probs if you cant though, i know what its like coming here and everyone wants to see you, plus you have a gorgeous little girl that will have to be shown off! My DH was stuck on rigs 5 days, once he got to aberdeen himself and another 3 guys had to share a taxi to inverness!! Thankfully he made it home safely and hes due to leave here again on sunday. Hope your (.)(.) are less painful and on the mend, like you said you've given it a good run now so if you have to stop dont beat your self up about it. Has all the snow gone at yours? Must have been awful with you, we were very lucky compared to mainland.

Ali - you poor soul, how are you feeling? What a time you've had of it, you must be fed up with it by now. Really hope this is you finally on the mend. Did you brave showing Andy what you've bought for Kirsty? Hope he took it well lol.

PB - how you doing? Was glad to hear scan went well. How was the wedding party?

Kim - love the new picture of the girls, they are soo cute! How are you all doing? Did hubby get away? Thats a shame hes away for xmas.

Anya - how you doing? Glad you made it home safely, hope your cold has cleared. I once got fitted for bra's in M&S to, it was an awful experience. They must have different ways of measuring you in there, ive always been a 32 back and they were telling me i was a 36. Cup size was all to pot as well, so now i give them a wide berth lol. All the best for your scan tomorrow.

Febe - how you feeling? All the best for your scan tomorrow, how exciting!

Sarah - how was the holiday? Are you all refreshed?

Hope everyone who made the meet up had a great time, will look forward to a summer meet up! Although if it is in school holiday time i wont make it as the school holidays are all booked up for next year at my work, i would have to leave here on a friday for a saturday meet up and if im coming of the rock im aswell making a weekend of it! Nothing else new with me, just keeping myself really busy with xmas and holiday preparations!

Hey to anyone else ive missed xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Linz - nice to hear from you. I think we were going to try and arrange a second winter meeting at the start of February when Anya is next over as hadn't decided on a month never mind a date for the summer one...any suggestions ladies?

That chest infection really intends to stay till the big man in red arrives...now affecting my right ear (im already slightly deaf in the left due to a childhood ear infection) so am now almost totally deaf and feel like Im shouting at everyone (and ignoring the rest!). Really annoying what with the cough still there..at least Kirsty is back to normal and zonked out after her day at nursery. 

Larf - hardly any staff made it into the offices last week so no complaints about me being off the week before when it was bad in Fife! 

Anya / febe - all the best for your scans tomorrow. Fantastic seeing bubba moving about! 

Kim - bummer about Chris being offshore for Christmas day. I'm sure the girls will have a fantastic day with their mum (and means they get two Christmas days!).

PBundle, Sarah, Corin, Mat, Bev etc - big hello!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Linz

Lovely to hear from you. Hope you got some xmas-sey things done on your day off.
It will be great if you can also make the Feb meet up in 2011.  Perhaps the flight prices will be cheaper then?

The wedding party was great - a really lovely venue. A country hotel and it was so festive with a real fire and huge garlands decorating the stairs and a couple of xmas trees. My friend looked amazing in her wedding dress. 

Hi to everyone x x


----------



## febe

Hi Everyone 

Hope your all well

Just a quick messge to say everything wne t fine yesterday see our wee beanie and its heart beat, so 7 wk and 2 days now so off to see our own doctor tomorrow to tell him the good news.

Told our folks last night and m bro & Sisters everyone so excited but very hard to keep quiet wnat everyone to know but know we only have another 5 wks till our next scan so hopefully everything will be fine till then.

Its gona be so hard over xmas and new year with everyone else drinking and getting invited to heaps of things and tyring to make excuses for not drinking, so will be interest.

Hoep your all well

Linz great to hear from you

Mat how you doing

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

YEAH Febe!!! How exciting for you both. It is just magical seeing the little baby appear on the screen with a heartbeat. Fantastic!!


----------



## Alidoll

Febe - so glad your scan went ok. Did you get a couple of photos bubba? The next scan you'll see a big difference in size!

So much for the siberian conditions we were meant to get this morning..glorious sunshine here in Dunfy at the moment so hoping to take her nibs down to the clinic to be weighed as missed the last 2 wks due to the weather.

Andy not a happy camper at the moment. As he has to drop kirsty at nursery in the morning, he's been getting in late to work so misses getting a parking space in the car park and has to park on the street. Came back yesterday at lunchtime and some wee Ned has taken a key down the side (entire length) of the car..not in a straight line, oh no..this "person" has been artistic about it and done swirly patterns. Means car needs to go into the garage...probably over Christmas. Will get a courtesy car. He was gutted last night...and its his birthday today as well. Hope the culprits next poo is a hedgehog! 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Alidoll

Battery in car flat so wasn't able to take Kirsty down...that'll be another £75 for a new battery...just what I need at this time of the year?!?!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Ali, omg, poor Andy. That happened to us too before. They went down the entire length of both sides. Totally gutting. Had car resprayed as was covered by insurance. Got penalised later though when i changed insurance companies a few years later as i had put a clain in (although no claims was protected). Was an old car so if i had known that before i wouldnt have bothered.

Belated happy birthday to himself.

Linz and Fe, good to hear from you.

I'm off today as all schools and nurseries in Western Isles are closed (yeaH). Only got dressed a wee while ago and have been browsing maternity wear online. Just placed a wee order in very and boohoo....hee hee.
Struggeling to find enough warm stuff that fits. Can now only close one of my 3 coat buttons....eeek!

Had quite a bit of snow since yesterday and it's baltic. Not as much as what u all had a few weeks ago but lots for island standards. Poor hubby was out working in it all day yesterday and today. Feeling so sorry for him, but he's soldiering on.
Heating has been on all day.

Scan went well. All ok with Junior. Sadly didnt get a picture and doc didnt tell us sex. Were in and out within less than 10 minutes. On the upside i'm glad Junior's ok and also received a letter from Raigmore in Inverness telling me i have been transferred there to have the baby and they advise for me to come out 2 weeks before birth. I have an antenatal there on 5th april, which means i'll probably be in Inverness from 4th April till i give birth...eeek!

Hubby and I might have the chance of a free lift to Dundee round about 10th January. His sister has a hospital appointment. We could save a fortune in travelcosts if we came then and could stay in Premierinn in town (smoke free unlike sis in laws house) and go for a 3d scan in Perth  . Anybody fancy meeting up if the weather is ok? I'll confirm the dates over the next few days.

We are supposed to have our staff xmas party tomorrow. Only going if the weather improves.

Hope everybody is ok.

Love to all.
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - bummer about the car - thats maddening.

Anya - we might be able to meet up in Jan depending on dates. Wow - you could be in Inverness for a few weeks depending on when Junior puts in an appearance! Thats great all was well at the scan of Junior. Shame you didn't get a picture but at that stage we were told the entire baby can't be seen on screen due to size so our picture is just of the head and a little bit further down - a cropped baby photo! You will love when you go for your private scan and probably come away with photos and a DVD. Exciting. Our hospital won't tell sex either - there are lots of notices up saying not to ask. Wonder why? Maybe been sued if they got it wrong - there are some funny people out there x 

We have a busy but fun weekend planned. Visiting 2 friends to hand over pressies, then sister-in-laws for lunch and see our niece, and shopping in Edinburgh followed by the musical 'Hairspray". Looking forward to it - have a good weekend all x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls just found out the dates. We'll be in Dundee from *Sun 2nd Jan till Wed 5th Jan*. Basically we will have all day on 3rd and 4th as the other 2 days will be wasted with travel.

Have just emailed babystudio Perth to see if they are open for scans om 3rd or 4th.
Knowing our luck they'll be closed.

Also fingers crossed for good weather....
xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - don't think we can make those dates as will be visiting the relatives with Kirsty. If you are over later in the year tho will try and POP up. Fingers crossed the scan place is open tho.


----------



## anyamac

Shame....i know, knowing our luck place will be closed. Not coming if it is...
Just reserved the room in the Premier Inn. Can still cancel it later.
Hope MIL can house/dog sit for us, as she's already dog sitting for Hughie's brother lol.

x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Trip is off. Just had an email from babyscanning centre in Perth saying they aren't reopening till 5th January. 
Found out late last night that we would have had to head back on 4th and only scanning opportunity would have been 3rd.

Not to worry (although i was looking forward to getting away sooner lol). We'll reschedule for February as planned before.

Finally got my invoice from Babyland in Kirkcaldy today. We paid for everything when we were away last time and i was getting a bit concerned it hadnt arrived yet.
Found a card in the door the other day saying i had to pay £1.32 at post office as the sender of one of my letters hadn't put enough postage on.

Well, it was them, and they didn't put *ANY* postage on. 

Staff Christmas party tonight. Going out for a 3 course and the rest staying to get sloshed. I'm just going to get hubby to pick me up after the meal. Would rather stay home in my pjs if I'm honest and watch CSI lol. Must be getting old. Just the thought of going out in the cold wearing a wee dress and being cold  .

Did any of you watch THE EVENT last night? It's getting morre and more puzzeling  . Wonder how many episodes/seasons are left?

Still loads of snow here and freezing. Hubby been busy in "nursery" since last night. He ripped all the old plasterboard of the walls and insulated with glasswool and some thrmal foil, before replasterboarding with thermal plasterboard. Junior is going to be cosy.
Today he's plastering the joins and ceiling. Didn't take him long lol.

Have a good weekend all of you.
x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone - another artic blast down here in Dunfermline so sitting in the house with the heating on (dread to think what our fuel bill will be next year!). Finally got a battery for my car (Halfords sold us the wrong one yesterday so Andy had to go there this morning in the snow...he said my wee car was sliding all over the place so don't think I'll be driving to Stirling tomorrow if the snow continues!).

Well, wrapped up all the Christmas presents so that's me ready for the big day. Showed Andy all the presents I'd bought so we've saved some for her birthday as well (though will probably get a few more things before THAT day!). Will need to reign in the spending though as from January I'll be down to a part-time wage and the olde credit card has taken a bashing so will need to start paying that off soon!

Anya - sorry you won't be able to get your scan in January. Hopefully by the time you come over the weather will have improved a lot though and you get a clear view of junior! Bummer about the postage..they can be a bit forgetful at Babyland as I had to chase them about a delivery once. 

Santa will be at Kirsty's nursery on Tuesday - it's my work's lunch so hoping I can get away a wee bit earlier so I can pop in and take a couple of pictures of Kirsty with the big man. We haven't been able to take her to any other Santa this year as the weather has been so bad but at least she'll get to see him once (assuming we don't get even more snow and the nursery closes!).

Better go as Kirsty needs her afternoon snooze as she's getting a bit cranky in her jumperoo.

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm and toasty. Take care folks


----------



## kim78

Hey girlies well you all looking forward to christmas.  Its been quiet on here everyone must be out doing their christmas shopping.  Well hubbie is not getting home till Monday 27th so officially missing christmas boo hoo, going to mother in laws for christmas day then we will have a second one when hubbie gets home.  Spending boxing day by myself, I know someone hand me a violin heehee, atleast I will have my two angels to keep me busy what more could I ask for. 

Hope you all have a fantastic Chrismas, already looking forward to our next meet up. 

Hope your all well, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Kim - shame DH won't be home for the 25th but I'm sure the girls will have a fabulous time at your MILs and will get spoiled rotten! Must admit, really looking forward to the big day...Kirsty's first Christmas. She's getting really good at eating chopped up Mummy and Daddy food (chicken etc) so she'll have her own mini christmas dinner. We got one of those Stokke Tripp Trapp chairs (as her other one seemed to sit miles away from the table and she tended to slump in it as it had a plastic backing). The Stokke one makes her sit more upright and she can sit right at the table like a "big girl". She seems to like that and is getting really good at picking up bits of fruit from a plate (though I do have to keep an eye on her as she has a tendency to try and turn over the plate!). 

Did you take the girls to see Santa? Kirsty met the big man at the nursery yesterday (they made a lovely card with a photo of her sitting on "his" lap). She's sort of looking at him with a "who the hell are you?!?!" expression! Maybe next year we'll take her to see the one in Jenners Edinburgh as I used to go there when I was a kid.

Looks like it won't be a white christmas (snowing) but there will still be the white stuff on the ground. Had to drive to Hamilton today and must admit, the trees etc looked stunning in the sunshine. Wish I could have stopped to take some photos but the snow at the side of the road would have made it impossible for my wee car to pull away again!

Hope everyone is OK and keeping warm and toasty. If I don't get back on before Christmas...

HAVE A FABULOUS DAY EVERYONE!!


----------



## Alidoll

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL *
*      *​*MY FRIENDS *​*AND *​*WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST EVER 2011. *​​


----------



## Alidoll

There, that's better!


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Im sure everyones been really busy getting ready for Christmas day and im sure we'll all be kept busy over the festivities!  While i get the chance I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for all your support this last year.  I really couldn't have done it without you all and i feel very blessed to have made such good friends in you all.  I want to wish you all much happiness for 2011 and for all those still waiting for their babies to arrive, i really hope 2011 is the year that they do.  Enjoy plenty eating and drinking and enjoy a wee rest from the emotional rollercoaster before it takes off again in the New Year!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

That's a lovely message Linz   

I also truly hope that 2011 sees more bumps and babies for those who wait.

I would like to wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS day!    Hope Santa is good to you all xx


----------



## wubble

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a Merry Christmas. All the very best to everyone for 2011   

      

Wx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on in ages here - lost the last message I wrote and didn't have the energy to re write it again.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and best wishes for the New Year     

Linz - It was great to meet you last week - the drive back took ages because of the snow, hope you're not too busy with the snow/ice? and not called out too much xx

Kim - Have a great time when your hubby returns, it'll be great fun with the girls this year xx

Anya and PB - Hope you've a great festive season - it'll be totally different next year, hope you both and baby bumps are doing well xx

Ali - Have a great time with Kirsty, hope Santa brings lots of nice pressies xx

Sarah and Wubble - Have a great Xmas and New Year xx

Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned - enjoy xx  

It's just the three of us for xmas, which is quite nice to be honest, Allan away back to work on the 28th for New Year and then I fly home on the 27th for two weeks, hopefully as long as weather doesn't get any worse    

Take care all xx


----------



## molly76

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## kim78

Merry Christmas girls hope everyone had a great day and Santa was good to u all. I had a lovely meal at my mother in laws love Christmas dinner! Now looking forward to celebrating properly when hubbie gets home Monday. Tomorrow is a day to get the house tidy. Lol x x


----------



## molly76

Hi Girlies, Just a quick line to all - am off home for two weeks tonight and my parents don't have internet access - off to the sticks!! If I don't get a chance to pop on - Happy New Year to all and here's hoping 2011 will bring forth plenty happiness and joy to us all xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry for lack of posts lately. Things have been a bit mad lately.
Had a bit of a tummy bug over xmas. Felt as sick as a dog, but luckily feeling much more energetic now (apart from the sniffles).

Had a very quiet xmas. Hughie's Mum here for her dinner. Bess hubby, he did all the cooking as i was feeling so rough. Even half way through dinner, which i was picking at, he said  i could go and lie on the couch....what a relief.

Saw midwife on 28th. Pee, baby's heart beat, blood pressure all ok. She agreed to give us a scan at 34-36 weeks to see how baby is lying. 
She said she couldnt tell us what the sex is but didnt mind hovering a bit longer over the nether region in case we could see ourselves  . She was so lovely. Hubby managed to record Junior's heart beat on his mobile.

Have you all got plans for tonight? Hubby's mum coming over for dinner again, then probably just gona have a bath after she leaves and lounge in front of the telly till bed.

Think i missed The Event last friday. Did any of u watch it and can give me an update?

Tried booking a self catering in Inverness today for when we go away to have Junior. Unfortunately the one we wanted was fully booked for a week out of the 3. Were hoping to have our own space but might have to stay with my cousin after all.
There is other places online but most of them are "luxury" and cost a small fortune.

Molly, great you are getting home for Hogmanay.Make sure they spoil you lots.

Ali, how's the cold?

Linz, great you and Molly got to meet up. Will be fab seeing you in feb when you're over.

Fe, how's the bump? Any symptoms yet? When's the next scan?

Wubble, any news/thoughts on Egg Donation/Egg Share?

Sarah, how are you doing?

Mat, hope you're ok as well.

Kim, did Chris manage to get home ok?

Remember i told you we had the chance of a lift with Hughie's sister beginning of Jan? Her appointment got cancelled yesterday. Hoping they will reschedule for later in the month. Keep fingers crossed as it would save us at least £350 in travel costs if we could get a lift.

Hope you all have a lovely new year. Wishing everybody the long awaited BFP for next year and lots of healthy bouncy babies and happy mums and dads.

So glad i've had you all as friends this year to share this rollercoaster with.   
xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and Santa was good to you all. Can't believe that's the end of 2010. This year really has flown by but for Andy and myself has been the best year ever and we both feel so blessed to have our gorgeous wee girl Kirsty.

Anya - sorry you've not been too great..2011 will bring laughs a plenty, sleep deprivation and not having a clue what you are doing most of the time...enjoy every minute of it!

Hoping 2011 will bring good news for those on the rollercoaster...bouncing babies for those who are expecting and lots of laughs and love for those with small ones...

Me, 2011 will bring a trip to the dentist as managed to break another tooth! Hoping to get treatment before I have to start paying for it again tho! Kirsty will be one in february and I'll turn 40 (boo!). It'll be 10 years of marriage in August and a trip to Barcelona in September so lots to look forward to..

Take care folks and see you in 2011!


----------



## Alidoll

Happy New Year Everyone!!
  ​


----------



## anyamac

Hope u all had a good new year. We had a very quiet one. Hughie's Mum over for dinner then spent the rest of the night watching rubbish on the telly. 
Think we were in bed by half past twelve lol.

At least we were both bright eyed and bushy tailed the next morning hee hee.

Went for a family dinner at his sisters house last night, which was nice.

Hubby has been busy stripping down the second spare room (which will be the guest room) today. He's going to insulate the walls, re plasterboard and decorate, same as the nursery.
Just heading over to ebay to purchase some made to measure black ot roman blinds for the windows. Bought two of this lady before. They are ace. She makes them within 10 days to measure and blackout lines them in a fabric of your choice for £34.99 each (plus £8.99 postage). They come with all the bits and are top quality.

She even sends out fabric swatches before u order. Also want one for the nursery but wanna see fabrics first.

Better dash.

Oh, forgot to tell u all. *WE ARE GOING TO LOSE OUT ON THE GOVERNMENT PREGNANCY GRANT BY 2 DAYS!!!!!!!!!*  How gutting is that? Typical tories scrapping it the year we are due to give birth. Heard they are also scrapping the baby grants.

Hugs
x


----------



## bubblicous

anyamac - im not 100% on this but im pretty sure that as long as your in your 25th week by the 1st of jan you will get the hip grant and your in your 25th week as your 24+ basically what they said was as long as by 1/1/2011 your at least 24+1 weeks you will get the grant so id contact your midwife about getting a form 


hope that helps like i said i may be wrong but a few other girls at 24+ have applied for it


----------



## anyamac

Hi Bubblicous
Wow thanks I'll look in to that. Let you know how i get on....  
x


----------



## bubblicous

anyamac - no worries every penny helps i miss out by 1 week total pain in the bum im sure you will get it though


----------



## anyamac

Poor you. It's wful, isn't it? Shame they cant alter the dates slightly  .

Phoned midwife after checking the HIP grant website. She is sending me a form  .
Fingers crossed.
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Good luck with getting the grant Anya. I am just over 23 weeks so also miss out by a week - bah!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE   

I have really enjoyed the week off - spent quite a bit of time with family and the last couple of days watching Dexter season 4 and chomping through Christmas Cake and chocolates    It was a real struggle to get up for work this morning. Felt half asleep driving in but at least the roads were really quiet. 

Have the first antenatal class tomorrow called "Early Pregnancy" - its for bumps under 24 weeks so I just make it. I will pass on any tips Anya. Still toying with paying for the NCT classes as a friend thought they were excellent. Will wait and see nearer the time. 

Hope 2011 brings more bumps and healthy little ones x x x Hope Kirsty, Megan, Emily and Aoife enjoyed Santa's visit and all the xmas fun


----------



## kim78

Happy new year girls hope u all had a good Christmas new year. We had a very quiet one not a great new year fan i am getting old! Anya i can't believe they have stopped the grant i didn't know that. That's pretty bad there must be something u can do. It should be if ur pregnant before the 1st Jan u still get it! Hopefully it will work out. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Hey pb we absolutely luv dexter the last episode of the last series really upset me! Won't give anything away u will just have to watch and see! Hope ur keeping well looking forward to the next meet up see all the growing bumps.

Hey alidol how u feeling now? Is Kirsty over her cold girls got over theirs but now have another one i can't wait for the summer when hopefully they will get a break from colds! Right i am off to bed Megan was up from 10 to 4am this morning we are putting it down to teething got her big mollars coming through i am working tomorrow so need some sleep!

Well here's to 2011 making all ur dreams come true x x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Happy New Year to everyone!  I hope everyone is nice and relaxed after the festivities & really hope that 2011 is a great year for you all!  I just wanted to pop on quickly to say thats me heading off on my holidays tomorrow, we have few nights in glasgow and then fly out on Saturday.  So probably wont be posting for the next 3 weeks, i dont think i will have much internet access to keep up to date with all the news either.  I hope it will be nothing but good news that im missing 

Looks like we will be starting treatment again by end of this month, so im hoping that this holiday will leave me feeling nice and relaxed!

Take care of yourselves xx

p.s.  Molly - it was great to meet you and Aoife last month, hopefully will get to see you's again.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, glad everyone seemed to have a good Christmas! Linz you lucky thing getting to jet off when the weather due to turn cold again...have a lovely time.

Anya - hope you get the grant...can't your midwife fiddle due date lol! This government are hitting the soft targets...computershare voucher scheme for reduced childcare (to pay less tax..also known as busy bee vouchers) also being significantly reduced.

Kim - oh, poor girls with the dollars..heard they can be the worst. Kirsty now got 4 teeth and busy chomping away at my finger as I type! Owwwwhhh!

Finally got her weighed today so she's up at the 65th percentile so a wee bit less than the last time. They want to refer her to a physio though as she isn't cruising or standing yet and gets about by sitting upright and doing the splits / bum shuffle. Andy wasn't chuffed when I told him on the phone as he thinks they are overreacting as she's not even one yet but will see what they say. She had her hips checked at the hospital as she was a breech baby and they said she was fine so hopefully its nothing to worry about. Her fine motor skills are good as she can pick up a cheerio from the table and POP it in her mouth! Also think she might be left handed as she eats with her left hand (holds banana etc). 

Got the dentist tomorrow night to see about this broken tooth. Thankfully its not hurting yet but already have a filling in the tooth so not sure if they can crown it or will need root canal treatment...hope not!

What's everyone doing this weekend? Think I might pop into Edinburgh or over to Glasgow for the day. Will depend on weather tho...


----------



## Alidoll

Sorry about spelling..on mobile


----------



## preciousbundle

Howdy

Oh Kim - the last few minutes of the final episode are so sad! I honestly thought Dexter must be dreaming and Rita will be safe and sound at the spa. Seeing the little baby sitting in the blood was pretty emotional. I think it is a shame they ended the series like that although I still am a huge Dexter fan.

Ali- my niece didn't even attempt to walk until 16 months but once she was up she was up and away! Lots of children aren't walking by 1 year old so as you say hopefully nothing to worry about for Kirsty. 

I went to the early pregnancy antenatal class this week which was basically exercises - quite interesting though and I am at the stage of loving anything pregnancy related so was more than happy to leave work to go to the class. Next week is the GP antenatal clinic instead of the usual midwife check up.  Plus made my first online order for baby goods - random selection as I just checked if mothercare had anything in the sale that I wanted so bought a nappy bin, medela breast pump, baby gym, changing station, bath set, grobag thermometer and some Johnston toiletries in a storage box    

Hi to everyone and have a good weekend. I will be taking down xmas decos as Ross is working and a trip to the cinema is planned too.  

Linz - have a FAB hol


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry i have been so lazy lately. Back at work since 5th Jan and been busy watching CSI boxsets at night while hubby is decorating the guest room.

Not much news here, apart from I have managed to sort accommodation for when we go to Inverness. My cousin offered to have us again and we have taken her up on her offer. Heading there on 4th.

I'm defo missing out on the HIP grant. Midwife finally got round to sending out the leaflets to me and only included the token(milk and veg vouchers) and £500 grant which you only get when you're on benefits (which i am not).
She had included a note saying she had looked in to the HIP grant and i miss out by 2 days...grrr.

Ali, how's the tooth? Dont worry about Kirsty not walking yet. She's so young. A lot of the kids in our nursery are one&1/2 and still dont walk. Not even on one hand. Some of them way a ton as well so cant wait till they do. Some kids just take a wee bit longer and Kirsty is healthy and fit. One wee girl 1 1/2 has only just started crawling. She is the fastest bum shuffler though. Looks a bit like a space hopper when she gets going.

She'll be running round before u know it and then u'll be remembering the good old days when u could just sit her down some where lol.

PB, i'm still waiting to find out about antenatal classes. Thanks for the info. It's so exciting once u have started getting baby stuff. Cant wait for my furniture and pram to turn up and of this month.

Kim, Ali, Molly...what kinda things did u wear in labour? What was vital for ur hospital bag? Just dont know where to start. Been looking at the thin maternity pads with wings from boots. Review were quite good. What do u think? Do i need throw away knickers and if yes which brand do u recommend? 

Did any of you watch "One born..." last night? That screaming woman did my head in. I'm praying labour is nothing like that...eeek. Hope i'm more like the other girl. So emptional when the baby appears. Felt sorry for the young lad who wasnt allowed to go in to theatre with gf and her mother. What a shame.

Molly are u back yet?

Linz hope ur having a good holiday.

Fe, how's the bump? Any symptoms? Have u told anybody yet?

Kim, how are u and the girls?

I'm telly-less tonight. Freeview mas must be down....grrr   and i was looking forward to a night of Rivercity, new season CSI, Shameless etc.

x


----------



## Alidoll

Morning folks - sitting on a train to Glasgow with a wet bum and throbbing knee as fell twice at the train station at Inverkeithing on the black ice. It was like a skating rink with nothing to hold onto so went flying. Thankfully no one saw me but knee hurting (its the one I've already had surgery on twice as well). Booohooo...

Anya - tooth ok at the mo, dentist just filled it slightly so no crown. It's a wee bit shorter than the rest but not too bad.

I wore leggings with long boots and knitted dresses when I got to the massive size. Phase eight had some really pretty capped sleeve knitted dresses so got a couple. I also had a pair of pregnancy jeans from New Look that weren't too bad (tho as soon as I could, I chucked them!). You'll need the heavy duty maternity pads btw as the first few days will be heavy flow (and that's with a c section as well as normal delivery). Get some disposable pants from Boots as well so you can chuck them out after wearing. You'll need a front opening nightdress or pajamas if you intend bfeeding. Take the usual toiletries for yourself plus a cardy and some magazines or a book as you might get the chance to flick through them..a bottle of water and some sweets are good as well. For junior you'll need wipes, nappies, a couple of sleepsuits and a going home outfit. They ask you to bring in the baby seat for the car (the removeable one) so they can check its ok and the right size. A wee fleece baby blanket is also helpful for you and baby if bfeeding or to wrap junior when in car (over legs etc) as itll be a shock going outside for the first time...Kim, anything I've forgotten?

Knee...still throbbing...Owwwwhhh...owwh...owhhhhhhh.


----------



## febe

Hi Everyone 

Hope you all had a great xmas and some of you a drunken new year.

Me on the other hand had the sickness bug the wk before xmas then the cold flu the wk after so was a fortnight almost in my bed.  Tho the sickness bug was start of morning sickness but it only lasted 4 days and was so strange, but then again maybe it was morning sickness and i have been lucky to get away with only 4 days of it.  Apart from being ill it was fine got heaps of pennies and never had to tell too mad lies about not going out and drinking!

We are fine now 11 wks and got to wait another 2 wks for our first scan but it will actually be our 2nd scan so still keeping it quiet although we told our families and one of our close friends h=who has gone thro some treatment too.  My hubbie was desperate to tell our other close friend how we sometime well quiet alot of the time go up to there house for drinks etc alot so we popped up on xmas eve and told them, they were dead exciting and cracked open a bottle of moet so had a wee glass.  Cant wait to tell the rest of my friends so want to tell them all fdace to face to see their reaction but its not going to happen so will just have to do it by txt.

I had to call mid wife the other day too as was having really sore cramps in my tummy during the night and the ohter day it last into the morning but nothing to worry about think its wind and to drink hot water, and funny enough its wasn't there last night so feel a bit silly.

Lynz hope you have a fab tiem away so jealous wish i was getting away in the sun away form all this ice and snow.  Great news that you will be starting treatment again at the end of the month fingered crossed for you.

Anya - How annoying that you miss the grant by 2 days thats such a shame.  Hope u weren't too bored last night and your tv came on quickly.

Alidoll - what a shame you fell but like u say thankfully no one see you, the streets are a nightmare something seriously needs to be done

Hi to everyone else sorry i haven't managed to write everyone a wee personal message

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Ali - thnx for advice on hospital bag essentials! Such a shame you fell. It is pretty treacherous - I tried to walk Marley after antenatal app today and could hardly go any distance as it didn't feel safe. I fell in the snow a couple of days ago but as I went down onto my knees it was a soft landing    Everything was fine at antenatal appointment today so that's good. 

Anya - bummer about the grant and just missing it by 2 days. I didn't bother asking as I knew if you didn't get it I certainly wouldn't as I am 2 weeks behind you. 

Bump really grown the past couple of days. Maternity work trousers still fit well and leggings really comfy but my maternity jeans from Mamas and Papas don't seem to stay up well now. My cousin is 31 weeks now and is wearing dresses most of the time as she has a big bump and finds them the comfiest. I ordered some things from Mothercare which I then seen slightly cheaper on another site - they refund the difference and sent me a gift voucher - pretty good service   

Oh Fe - you must be sooooo excited! Not long till your next scan

Hi to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals - feeling tired and plan on watching a bit TV before bed x


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Bookmarking, have been away on holiday and need to catch up!!!!!!


Lv
Bev


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, sorry not to post for a while - a very happy new year to you all.  Have popped on recently and thought I'd wait until I could post properly but time was marching on and on so thought I'd just do a quickie. Thinking of you all and loving everyone's updates.

Things ok with me.  Have been enjoying the break from the whole process, but have our review appt next week so after that will try to get back on track with healthiness (all to pot over xmas!) Am off down south to meet with old friends so looking forward to that (although I'm now the only childless one).
Hope January's treating you all well.
M x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Mat
Great to hear from you. I've been thinking about u a lot.
Just wanted to wish you good luck with your review appointment and fingers are crossed for a successful BFP next time. 
This will be your year, Hun.

Enjoy your time away and think, you'll be with child before you know it  .

Bev, hope u and Cody are OK.

PB, thanks for the info re antenatal. The midwives here seem to be a bit useless at times. 
They just dont seem to read ur paperwork/file.
How's Bundle? 
Junior is getting bigger. Just hope i'll shift this weight afterwards as i cant seem to stop eating these days. 
The worst one is anything cheesy lol.
Thinking about looking in to water births. I thought i saw a clip on the preview for the next episode of "One born..." so i'm going to be watching carefully.

Fe, not long till ur next scan. You'll be amazed how much ur bean will have changed and how much more like a baby it now looks. I started getting the nausea from about week 7 (till 19 lol) but maybe u'll be lucky. I think Kim felt ok for most of her pregnancy.

Ali, hope the knee is better. Poor u falling twice and having to soldier on...(at least no witnesses as u say).
Thanks for all the info for the hospital bag. I'm going to have to invest in some of those thick pads and disposable pants. Any idea on what size to go for? Boots does 10/12 and 14/16/ Usually i'm an 8/10. I want to be comfy and dont want them too tight. Worried the 14/16 might go south...lol. Any advice ladies?

Kim, hope u and Chris and the girls are ok.

I was told at work last week that 28th Jan will be my last day at work.  

Phoned the Jobcentre for advice and had to answer loads of questions. When the woman asked do i have any dependants I said "not yet, but i'm pregant". She kept cutting me off saying she would ask me that question later (well, how was i ment to know).  
When she asked do i currently earn any money, and i said yes, my last day is 28th she said "well i cant take ur claim now. You need to phone back when ur unemployed..." Grrr all i wanted was advice, not to claim. She then asked me if she could help me with anything else and i said yes, maternity pay....
No, she wasn't trained for that....useless.

Basically i've found out i wont qualify for any other preganancy grants or vouchers as i wouldnt get income based jobseekers, only contribution based, as hubby currently works more than 30 hours.

Need to go through the whole process again on 28th  . Hope i get a different advisor.

Hubby still busy decorating the guest room. I'm about to get the hoover out to eliminate dust and dog hair.

Hugs.
xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Bev - hope you had a good hol! Where you anywhere nice?

Hi Mat - was thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on. Good luck with the review appointment - I tended whenever I was seeing the Dr to write down any questions I had otherwise I would forget, and minutes after the appointment would be thinking "aah, I meant to ask such and such". Let us know how you get on x 

Anya - I read you should order the pants a size bigger than you usually wear for comfort. Read this after I ordered from Boots though    I am usually a 10/12 so ordered 1 pack of those and 1 pack of the 14/16. In the review one girl said she is a 10/12 normally but was glad she ordered the 14/16 as although they were a bit big they were comfy.  I have made 2 orders on monthercare now and both times after ordering I noticed the products were a few pounds cheaper on amazon. Mothercare's price promise is great - they refunded the difference (so long as you call within 7 days of the online order) and also send a £10 voucher (if the initial purchase was £20 or more) so I now have two £10 vouchers. Yeah - love getting something for nothing    

Sounds like Hughie is doing lots of DIY recently! Ross was grumbling at me insisting he build the changer although to be fair he had just worked 12 days in a row. Not helped by Marley lying on the shelfs and bolts etc    Goodness knows what he will be like when Bundle arrives as he has to be in the middle of everything. Yesterday I nearly stood on him twice as he was lying so close to my feet and I didn't realise. 

I noticed you mentioned about asking about mat pay. You may be in the same boat as me. I won't get mat pay from my work as I won't have been here long enough (miss out by about 2 weeks) however I can claim maternity allowance which is the equivalent of statutory maternity pay - about £124 per week for 39 weeks. There are different rules about qualifying but if you look at the direct.gov site and key in maternity allowance you will be able to check. If you have worked for a certain number of weeks prior to the due date you can claim, even if you have been part time so long as on average you have earned at least £30 per week. Have a read and see what you think. Before I can claim I need a form from my employer saying they won't pay me maternity pay and I am currently waiting on that form. I will then fill out the maternity allowance form which is a long form!! Think along with the letter from the employer I need to submit pay slips as evidence of income. Well worth doing as every pound helps   

Ali, Kim, Fe, Wubble, Molly, Sarah and anyone else who may be reading "Hi" x x


----------



## Alidoll

Spent ages yesterday typing a response just for the network to go down and didn't get the chance to get back on again.

Hi Mat - lovely to hear from you. As Anya said, this will be your year doll..hope you got on ok at your appt.

Anya - I'd go for a 14 as you really don't want anything restrictive round the waist etc. Also get the maxi maternity pads as the first week is hard going (I'd also get the maternity bed pad just in case - they double up as handy baby change mats if not used! Super absorbing for when bambino pees all over your changing table.

Knee still sore and sporting a lovely bruise. Also got ANOTHER cold..Kirsty picked it up from nursery last week...gave it to Andy..who gave it to me so nose blocked and eyes streaming. Honestly, been one after another since she started back in November. Roll on the summer months...

Can't believe Kirsty will be one in a couple of weeks time. We've ordered her a swing for the back garden as she tried the one at the playpark at the bottom of our road and loved it so thought it would be nice being able to sit in the back garden pushing her back and forth in the summer. Should arrive this Thursday with plenty of time to spare. Need to order a cake as having the relatives round for a wee party for her on the Sunday (her birthday is the Thursday). I'm not combining with my birthday this year though reckon the relies probably will as I'll be the big 4-0 so saves them popping round twice! Nothing planned for the actual day (its a Monday) except not working! Think Andy was planning in taking me for lunch someplace but, knowing him he'll forget to book so it'll be pizza. Not having a big party, that's for sure.

Anyway, better take the dog out. Was over in East Kilbride this morning at a meeting so, rather than head up to Stirling, worked from home this avo so he's making squeaking noises to get out.

Hope everyone is ok...


----------



## anyamac

Ali, PB, thanks for advice re maternity allowance and pants/pads lol.
So glad I can ask someone for advice hee hee.

Hubby finished the guest room last night. Just paid for the 3 roman blinds (bargain). They'll finish off the guest room and nursery nicely.

Does anybody know where u can get nice and cheep rugs online? Looking for on efor each of the rooms. Dont wanna pay too much in case Junior pees and pukes all over his/hers lol.

Just waiting for hubby to come home. Starving! Chicken breasts and baby potatoes and carrots for dinner (yum). Even the dog is nudging her bowl.

PB, I know what you mean about falling over the dog. They always seem to be lying infront of your feet or what ever kitchen cupboard you are trying to open at the time.

Ali, glad your knee is getting a bitter better. Shame about the cold. Have you tried taking vitamins to boost your immune system? I've only had one cold since being on Pregnacare from boots (touch wood) and I'm exposed to loads of bugs in that nursery. 
Cant believe Kirsty will be one. OMG it seems like yesterday you started that rollercoaster....sniff. Getting all emotional now. What a journey it's been and so glad I've met you all....sniff.

Bit confused about the flue jab/swine flue. Had my flue jab in september and got a letter from midwife on sat saying to make appointment at gps for H1N1/Swine Flue jab.
Phoned surgery today and receptionist said as far as she knows the jab was combined this year, but she would check with nurse and get her to phone me back.
When i was at work a mum said her daughter had the swine flue in one arm today and the flue one in the other arm and she'll need to go back in 4 weeks for a swine flue booster...
Got home and had message on phone from nurse saying she had checked and I had she flue jab in sep and are protected.
CONFUSED! Phoned back and spoke to receptionist again saying YES I HAD FLUE JAB but did it contain swine flue as well? She didnt know and said she'd call back. Phone me a while later and ssaid as far as they know it was combined....STILL CONFUSED!!! But maybe it's different for children

Anyway better dash and put the tatties on.

Hugs
xxx

PS: One born every minute tonight...


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all - (Im still listening    - just not posting)

- cheap rugs - Ive just ordered - well its just been delivered from Dunelm Mill - there are great 

Huge hugs to all

Corrin x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya / PB - just you wait till its children's toys EVERYWHERE..you won't believe how much stuff something so small can own..like a miniature tornado!

Hi Corin - nice to hear from you. Only reason I get to post is I have an Android phone so can do so when Kirsty's falling asleep beside me.

Well, Kirsty had her first accident at the nursery today (incident sheet completed and have a copy). A wee laddie knocked her over and she banged her head. She's ok thankfully and im sure it'll not be the last accident she'll have there as kids fall over. One thing I'm not happy about tho is nearly every night (mon and tues) she comes home in a dirty nappy that's been on a while. Andy said last week about checking her about 5pm but there tonight her bum was red raw flesh again (it was fine this morning). Anya, would I be overreacting if after Andy says again tomorrow and it happens next week to put in a letter of complaint? Im not the overprotective pain in the butt mom but don't want Kirsty to have a pain there either. Is saying twice enough before a letter goes in or should we wait for it to happen a couple more times (and hope it doesn't). Apart from that issue, we really like the staff and Kirsty seems happy so don't want to rock the boot too much...

Dog emptied BTW LOL!

Take care folks.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Ali
How about mentioning to the manager next time you drop Kirsty off about the dirty nappies.
I wouldn't leave it too long i.e. for it to happen again.
It's no trouble changing a kids nappy and they should have plenty of staff to allow for time for nappies.
We keep a nappy log so parents can see what times the nappies were changed, who by, and if they were wet, soiled or dry.
Some parents provide creams as well in the changing bags if the little ones bum is raw and for some extremely sore bums we don't even use wipes, but warm water and cotten wool (if requested by parents).
The nursery should make sure her nappy is changed as and when required and send her home with a clean/dry nappy.
We even change them if nappy is soiled 2 minutes before parents are due to pick them up. Nappies are changed about 3 times on average. More often if kid has a smelly poo  .

If they don't sort it after chat defo take it further. It's not too much to ask.

Corinn, thanks for rug tip. Off to Dunelm now to have a look  . Are u any closer to deciding if ur gonna try for a brother or sister for Eleanor?

X


----------



## kim78

Hey alidol that's not good about Kirsty i would definitely say something. I wouldn't be happy with that. It doesn't take long to get a sore bum. I can understand they can miss dirty bums if they are not close enough to smell but maybe u just have to mention it cause it may be Kirstys routine to go at that time of night! I just can't believe Kirsty will be one already!

Hey anya hun oh how frustrating u just speak to morons that follow a text book and can't think for themselves and are the least people friendly people u can get. Any more word on u coming over get another meet up. Looking forward to seeing the bump! Forget the baby weight it will come off just enjoy the guilt free eating! 

Hey pb how u getting on bet the bump is coming along nicely.

We are all fine just busy Chris away again more away than home at the moment. But we have booked our trip to Canada for June. Really nervous 7 hours their 6.5 hours back with two girls sitting


----------



## kim78

Oops posted by accident!

Yeah the girls will be sitting on our knees the whole time lets just hope. 
they behave!

Hope everyone is doing well. Lol x x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Kim
Great to hear from you. Wow Canada....sounds amazing. I'm sure the girls will be good as lambs, and if u need a baby sitter...hint hint....
No date planned yet. Still waiting to hear when sis in law will get to go back out as we can only afford to come if we get free travel. Otherwise it'll be after 5th April. By then i'll be huge lol! Got enough time to kill when i'm in Ness so could pop round for a visit lol.

Was googling about that HIP grant again and found a post of somebody saying they got the following email from the government website:

"Women who reach their 25th week of pregnancy on or after the 1st January
2011 will not be eligible for the Health in Pregnancy Grant. 

This means that your midwife or GP must certify on your claim form that
you are at least 24 weeks and 1 day pregnant by 31 December 2010. I am
unable to give specific advice on individual due dates.


There is no cut-off date for submitting the Health in Pregnancy Grant
form, but fully completed claim forms must be received by HM Revenue &
Customs within 31 days of the health professional signing the form and
the claim must be received before the baby is born".

Also a lot of people were saying the cut off due date is 21st April. I'm due 18th. That midwife just doesnt seem to get it. Thinking about phoning her again tomorrow but she keeps insisting i have to have been 25 weeks by 1st Jan. ....

Confused!

What do u all think?
x


----------



## bubblicous

anya - i would phone her again as far as i knew you just had to be in your 25th week so 24+1 would get you that maybe she hasnt graped it right


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Ali-shame you have a cold again. It is a lovely morning here today and even feels a tad springlike! As you say roll on the summer months and I bet little Kirsty will just love her garden swing. Thanks for the tips on pads etc - all tips welcome   

Kim - I just love Canada. We went through the Rockies one year and then onto Vancouver and it was just fabulous. Lucky you! How are the girls getting on at nursery now?

Anya - it is weird. You seem to always be asking questions which then help me. We are also rug shopping! I shall check out the site corrin recommended. When I got the flu jab I was told it also contained swine flu this year. I read at the time some people were specifically asking for a version which did not contain swine flu, but as I understand it the latest standard flu vaccine contains swine flu. Hopefully your GP practice will be able to check and confirm whether they gave you the combined one. When I was last at the GP I was asked twice whether I had already had the flu vaccine!

My bump is more noticeable now and Bundle's appetite is increasing - lol. I had to pop away from my desk half an hour ago for a sandwich to keep me going until lunchtime. Ross's mum was on the phone last night saying she would like to buy a moses basket for the baby and one of those baby bouncer seats - any recommendations girls? x Thnx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PB - we had a chicco baby bouncer that I got from john Lewis that was good. It had 3 little toys on a bar and Kirsty would often fall asleep in that. Other thing I thought was brilliant was the fisher price Papasan swing as it could be plugged into the mains so saved a fortune on batteries (the bouncer by chicco is manually operated). Kirsty's swing found a lovely home here lol!

As for moses basket, I went for a graco travel cot instead as it could be collapsed / moved when not in use and was big enough to last more than a couple of months (till she moved through to her own room and cotbed). We had it on Andys side of the bed and she slept in a baby sleeping bag (Purflo make nice ones with removable arms for the colder months). Our travel cot is lying in the back room at the moment as toyed with the idea of taking it to one of the parents house but never got round to it so will likely shove it on gumtree. A Moses basket would have been too small for Kirsty given her weight!

Thanks your advice re: Kirsty's nursery. Andy spoke to her dedicated nursery staff person so she was horrified and mortified and said she would speak to all the staff in the baby room and get them to check all babies that were there till later. Will leave it at that at the mo but speak to the manager if it happens again.

Still loaded with the cold. Was taking multivitamins but have ran out so need to get some more at the weekend. When I was pregnant i never had one cold or cough..just since agoo started nursery. Hoping by the time she reaches primary school we will have had them all between the three of us!

Better go as at work on the mobile as its lunchtime.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Had a busy day. Was called in to work early as 2 staff members off sick and asked to stay longer...
Finally managed to get hold of midwife (this was the other one, that isnt so dippy) and told a wee white lie. 
Said I phoned the HIP Grant Helpline and that they had said the cut of EDD is 21st April and I should qualify, could she please send me a form.
She seemed surprised but agreed to send one out to me tomorrow.
Keep your fingers crossed, guys.

Overtime again tomorrow. Dont wanna turn it down at the mo, as I've only got just over a week left at work. They are putting me on the relief list again but seemingly i need to get a new disclosure for that and that could take a few weeks.
Need to rake out my documents later and fill in the form.

Ali, glad you sorted the nappy problem for now. Staff should be made aware, as it's not on. They could get in to trouble if they had an inspection.

Corrin, thanks I looked at the rugs. Some lovely ones and the prices are fab. Unfortunately the ones i like are out of stock in the size i wanted. Need to keep checking back in case they get more in.

PB, I'm going to check out ASDA's baby event tonight. Seems to be some bargains  .
We also got a bouncer for Junior. I think ours was called nighttime hugs from Mamas and Papas and was reduced in the sale. Seen some cheep ones in ASDA though, wish i had waited now lol.

Had a look at Kirsty's swing and it looks great. Might check out prices for that as well. It's a great help getting all these recommondations so keep them coming, Girls.

Better get dinner on now.
Hugs
xxx

PS: Did anybody see "One born"? That birthing pool looked great...
HAd to laugh about the guy who kept saying "going up...going down..." Warned hubby NOT to do that when I'm in labour lol.

x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi 

Anya - Good luck with the Grant!
I thought the girl in the birthing pool did great and kept so calm. Her poor friend/sister looked like she was going to pass out. 
The guy who kept saying "going up...going down...going up....no going down..." even annoyed Ross    The African couple were comical - had to laugh when she was sitting on her couch saying it is all down to nature, its natural, no need for pain relief......then in the hospital "where's the epidural...I need it now". I don't think I will make any firm decisions on what I will / won't ask for and see what I feel I need at the time. Certainly won't be depriving myself of pain relief! There is a birthing pool in Stirling hospital but I think there is only one so whether you can use it depends on whether anyone else is using it - you can't reserve it as such.      

There are a few good deals in Boots too at the moment as well as ASDA.

Ali - hope all goes well with the dirty nappies from now on! All my friends whose littlies started nursery went down with illnesses/coughs/colds on and off for months. Anya must have a great immune system by now    I have just had one cold during pregnancy so far - the post Xmas cold which I have just about got rid off now. 

We have booked a private scan for Bundle this Saturday and my mum and Ross's mum are coming along too. They said that it is a 3D/4D scan but depends on the day whether the baby is active as to what they recommend ie. DVD or no DVD. The explained to me that 4D is basically moving 3D so hopefully Bundle feels energetic. If not we can go with the slightly cheaper 3D package, or they are also happy to take some photos and add to the DVD if we go back a week or so later, and don't charge any more for that. Seems quite fair to me. Also they have a special offer just now so will give us a free scan at a later stage and they recommend 34/35 weeks for that.  I keep wondering if we will see the sex as we have decided we won't ask them to tell us but we might just happen to see - I want to know and don't at the same time!!

Hello to everyone and hope you are all well - evenings seem to be getting a tad lighter - roll on Feb


----------



## preciousbundle

Also meant to say thanks Ali for the info on the bouncers and swing - swing looks fab x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Eeeeek! Weighed myself for the first time today since falling pregnant. I have put on 7kg (15 pounds). Have refused to weigh myself up until now as i knew it would just freek me out.
Ali, Kim, Molly how much weight did u roughly put on during preganancy?

Still not received the form from midwife. Wonder if she actually posted it. I hate it when peopel promise u something and then dont follow through.

Had a great day in nursery today. Was working with the 1-2 year olds. So cute! Had loads of fun mini conversations with them. Amazing what some kids come out with lol.

Ready to start the dinner. Seem to have a craving for anything cheesy these days.
Gonna watch that gysie wedding programme tonight. The preview looked hillarious/unbelievable.

Hope everybody is ok.
xxx

PS: PB, any luck with a rug yet?
x


----------



## kim78

Hey anya i weighed myself every week loved getting on the scales and seeing them go up. I put on a whopping five stone! Lost most of it really quickly just the last stone that took a while to come off but i am back to what i was before i was pregnant just a different shape.

Well i was up most of the night with the girls and this morning Emily was covered in spots! Had her to the Dr and she has chicken pox so probably won't be long till Megan gets it. I feel so sorry for Emily her back is so sore looking hoping they sleep well tonight that will help them and me.  So Chris missing this to! Not that i am bitter! But it would make it so much easier if he was home. 

Hey to alidol, pb and everyone else sorry for the lack of personals i am completely done in away to bed get what sleep i can. Hope to catch up tomorrow lol x x


----------



## kim78

Hey pb meant to say we got the fisher price precious planet one it had the dangling rattles and a couple of other toys girls loved them were our life saver used to sit eating our tea while bouncing them away with our feet! Nursery is going wel apart from them picking up chicken pox! Well it is better they get it while they are young. Night night x


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Kim, poor Emily - have you got calamine lotion for the spots? Does stink a bit but helps cool down the area. I remember have c.pox when I was about 6 and even to this day remember being covered in the stuff! Funny what you remember from your childhood. Hope Megan doesn't get them too..

Kirsty been a bit up and down today so not sure if she's teething again as her wee cheeks were red and she keeps waking so think it'll be a long night. She's got her physio appt tomorrow so will see what they say..

Don't own a set of scales so only weighed at the hospital and can't remember how much I put on I'm afraid..did feel enormous that final month though. Very uncomfortable at night as couldnt get comfortable in any position and up to the toilet every 30 minutes or so..was sooooo glad I had a definitive date for Kirsty to arrive as would have gone potty if I'd have been more than a day overdue! 

Another on the things to get - I found an inflatable baby bath much better than a plastic one. It has a hard plastic rim that folds with an inflatable bottom and small plug. We put it into the big bath and fill from the tap...Kirsty still fits in it and happily plays with her toys..and it doesn't use as much water as the main bath. Can't remember where I got it though..argos I think but don't quote me on that. It's a travel bath tho if that helps...

Recommend baby sleeping bag as baby can't pull cover over head as arms and head uncovered (unless you have the zip in arms attached if its a winter one). Come in various togs like duvets so can get winter and summer ones. Kirsty sleeps in a sleepsuit and her sleeping bag on a mattress with a sheet and a small baby blanket underneath her. When it gets warmer will remove the baby blanket and put her in a thinner tog with the arms uncovered.

Andy says he can't remember much between February and June as the first few months are a bit of a blur of sleep deprivation, poo and "now what do we do?!" But if I think of anything else I'll let you know...


----------



## anyamac

Oh Kim, poor wee soul. I also remember having chicken pox when i was about 3 or 4. My Mum used to put vinegar on me (yuck) and used to tell me off for itching lol. I must have scratched one of my eyelids a lot as I lost a few eyelashes. They never grew back.

It is better having it young. Hughie got it not long after we first got together. It's worse than man flue lol. Think he was having dettol baths 4 times a day and was also covered in Calamine lotion. He wouldnt let me near him lol.

When is Chris due back? Must be so hard without him. No idea how i survived without Hughie for so long when he was working away mon -fri. At the time it seemed normal. Needs must! But so glad to have him home now. Very reassuring, especially if i feel a twinge.

Thanks for putting my mind at rest about the weight. You just don't know what's normal/healthy. Used to love eating salads, but havent really had much salad since falling pregnant. My taste has so changed lol. Still totally off tea. Remember me moaning about "surely i can have 2 mugs of tea a day....lol" As soon as i said "yes u can" I went off it. Just tastes like dishwater to me these days (not that i've ever tried it).

Ali, thanks for all the advice. Hope all goes well at physio for Kirsty. I'm sure she's in the right place and they can put your mind at rest. The first thing i've always noticed about her is her beaming smile. She must be happy  .
How's the knee?
I also got a couple of those baby sleeping bags. They look so cosy. Got a 1 tog and a 2.5 tog i think. The first one came from M&P but the second we got at a bargain price in TKMaxx.
Seems so much easier as well when u have to lift them at night to breastfeed.

Working a later shift today. Need to leave a bit earlier as i have to hand my disclosure documents in at the school for the head to verify. 
Hope i get that form from the midwife today.

Have a nice day everybody.
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Girls, Back from home - just read the last page so have lots to catch up on.

All fine here, Aoife has her two bottom teeth up - that's our exciting news   

Anya & PB - Anya- 15 pounds is nothing to worry about at all - I put on about 4 stone! Lost 3 straight away but can't shift the last 1 - 2 stone, I seem to have put on weight breastfeeding! I joined weightwatchers Thursday as I need to shift the weight but the weight was for a good cause so can't complain too much.

I have two different bouncers but the chicco one is good as you can sit baby up and lie them down in it.
Aoife still in her moses basket - our house is so cold, I still have her in it and she still has enough room, I got my basket in mamas and papas.I used blankets initially but moved on to the sleep bags but still put a blanket over her as house temp here was down at 13 degrees some nights! The papasan swing that I bought from Ali is great - swings and gets them to sleep - great idea.

I can't think of anything else - get lots of pads!!! I think I went through 600! I found the disposable pants uncomfortable so I got cotton ones in a bigger size to hold the pads!!and just threw them away! TMI but all true  

Hi Kim and Ali - hope you're both ok - hope chicken pox are n't too bad anymore Kim and Ali - hope you're feeling better xx

No news from me - have a wedding 18th feb so need to get cracking with the weight shifting!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Molly - glad you had a good trip. Wee tip..once the teeth come in, bfeeding starts becoming more hazardous! Kirsty stopped naturally..she just went off it preferring to try and bite me instead ...major owhhhh!

Kirsty really loaded with the cold as is Andy. Both have streaming eyes and noses. I'm not too bad at the moment touch wood.

Gotta go, k just fallen asleep in my arms


----------



## annie23uk

Hi Ladies

I'm a newbie, well kind of.  Was here back in 2008 and things didnt go to plan, but now things have turned around and me and DH are now on the waiting list for treatment at Ninewells. Was a 3 year waiting list but that was nearly 6 months ago so only 2.5 years to go now so time is ticking by but feels so slow but will be well worth it when we finally get the call for treatment.

Hope your all well.

Take Care
Annie
xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Annie, glad you found us ok...I'm sure the girls will introduce themselves when they get the chance.

Night, night folks...


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi everyone  
                      I wondered if I could join in on your page as I live in Dundee and have just started taking my nasal spray for our second round of  IVF at ward 35 Ninewells.I have joined not that long ago and I tell you I wish I had found it first time round . Hope you are all well.


----------



## molly76

Hi Annie and Carrie, Welcome to the site, it's a great support network when you need it, wishing you both lots of luck       

I had my treatment at NW 2009 and had our baby girl in August - and I got through all the ups and downs by coming on here, when you feel you can't chat to friends and family members this is a great place to come xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Molly 
welcome back. We missed you! Did you have a good time away? Is hubby still on the rigs?

Welcome to the rollercoaster Annie and Carrieanne. As the others have said. This is a fab support network and a great place to vent, cry laugh and make friends.
Ninewells have been absolutely brilliant. Can highly recommend them and would defo consider using them again in the future (if Junior wants a sibling  ).

Carrie good luck with you treatment. Hopefully you'll get your long awaited BFP. Is this your first cycle at NW?
Annie, I hope your wait doesnt feel too long. Time certainly drags when you're waiting for a letter from them. Sometimes it helps to chase it  . Are u on the waiting list for eggs or sperm or NHS?

Well my long awaited HIP grant form came yesterday. I filled it out straight away and posted it. Fingers are firmly crossed that i get it. So much confusing information out there.

PB, cant wait to hear about your 3d/4d scan today. I hoep Bundle performs well and the grannies dont end up in floods of tears lol.

Ali, hope Kirstie and Andy get better soon and the cold misses you out.

Kim, how are you copeing? Have both girls got it now? Is Chris back soon?

Linz, have you started sniffing yet? Cant wait to see you early Feb. I'll have plenty of time then as work will have finished.

Molly do you have any info on maternity allowance? Where do you get the forms? I phoned the jobcentre and hey said they'd send me a "pack".  All i received was a letter saying "Here is your pack"....but no pack or form....doh!
So sad to be leaving work next friday. I'll be kept on as relief staff if somebody is off sick but cant see myself getting too much work. 
Also hear another rumour that the other nursery is looking for somebody for 1 hour per day to help out with a wee Downs boy (changing his nappy, spending one on one time etc). I know an hour a day isnt much but it might get me out of the house and i know the boy as he used to go to our nursery. Hopefully i'll get it.(If the bump doesnt put them off).

Have a nice weekend u all.
xxx


----------



## anyamac

PS: Did any of u Mums get Braxton Hicks? What do they feel like and how would you know you were having them? Had a sore tight feeling across the bump the other day. Had to lie down as it was freaking me out. No idea if it was Junior lying in a funny position, wind or maybe i had pulled something. Did overdo it slightly that day by stretching in nursery and lifting toddlers and walked home really quickly. Pain/tightness/pulling started once i got home.

Still felt a bit odd the next morning but been fine since.

Was reading last night that B.H. might start round about 28 weeks, hence the question lol.

x


----------



## kim78

Hey girls how u all doing. Big welcome to the of the girls u have definitely come to the right place. I have met some great friends here and the support is amazing. I started my treatment December 2008 had my twin girls Oct 2009 and i am still here! Nice to keep in touch and be there for others going through it. Wishing u both all the best.

Hey anya i got braxton contractions alot it was the weirdness feeling my belly would be soft one minute and totally hard the next total natural so don't worry. Figures crossed u will get ur grant they should have just sent u the form in the first place let the proper people decide if u will get it or not. Poor Emily is covered in spots Megan still doesn't have any she might not have caught it from nursery so will have to wait 14 days see if she will get it from Emily! Been hard going sleepless nights again but Chris is home Monday so will have an extra pair of hands.  how's the nursery coming along?


----------



## kim78

Hey alidol how Kirsty get on a physio we are waiting for co appointment for Megan she is really walking with her feet turned in Dr has referred her to ninewells but it must be a long waiting list got a letter saying we would get an appointment letter 6 weeks before the app and we are still waiting! Hope ur colds are all better. 

Hey Molly nice to have u back did u have a good time away? Always nice to get home bet ur hubbie noticed a big difference in the little one.

Hey pb how u doing hope ur keeping well

hope everyone else is well.  i am off to bed. Lol x x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all, just a quickie as its late but wanted to say hi Carrie and welcome to the Ninewells Rollercoaster. The girls here are amazing and really supportive. Some of us are still here like Kim said as we have been through so much together and have become good friends..there's things you can say here that you'd never dream of telling your non IVF friends as they just wouldn't get it.

Kim - poor Emily tho glad to hear Megan is ok at the moment...hopefully she doesn't get them. Sending big cuddles.

Anya - I never got B.Hicks so can't help you doll with that one. Would be good if you got the one hour job as would be on your cv at least. Fingers crossed for you.

Kirsty really not feeling well - her wee blues eyes are all gunky (its like green glue and really difficult to remove gently). Her nose is still streaming and she's now got a cough so my folks are going to come over tomorrow as I don't think she'll be at nursery on Monday as otherwise I'd need to take a day annual leave and now that I'm part time I have less days to play with. Hate seeing her unwell..she's trying to smile but looks so miserable..hope she's better soon.

Just seen where they are going to build the Amazon warehouse at Dunfermline....just up the road from our estate. Means there will be loads of lorries and cars on a once quiet road..bah! They've started fencing off the area..just down from where the Motorola building is (which is to become a wind farm manufacturer). The joys of living on the edge of town...

Anyway, its late...hi to everyone else.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Kim
Poor Emily. Hope the itching stops soon. At least u'll have Chris back on monday to give you a hand (and a long lie).
Hughie out at the moment walking the dogs and i've just finished hoovering. Cooking roast pork for dinner.

Heading up to his mums with it as she's not well. She was going to cook our dinner but we offered to cook as she was in pain. She ended up being sent to hospital on thursday night with extreme back and hip pain. They think she has a bad urine infection and was sent home with anti biotics and pain killers.

Dreading the last week in nursery. Parents keep asking me how i feel about leaving....silly question.

Thanks Hughie back with the dogs. Better get some towels and put the kettle on.
xxx


----------



## anyamac

PS: 

Ali, it sounds like Kirsty has conjunctivitis. Very infectious and sore. Poor wee diddums. Hope you and Andy dont get it. We usually have to send kids home from nursery ifthey have signs of the gunk in their eyes, as it can spread really easily.


----------



## annie23uk

Hi Ladies
Thank you for the lovley welcome!   Hope your all well and are having a good weekend!    
Yip I'm afraid we're on the NHS waiting list but hopefully it will go in quick.  Trying to be positive about it and I know I've got at least two stone to loose before we can begin treatment, so going to try and make a start to that very soon, but the xmas chocolate is still in the cupboard ( going down slowly but still there) so need to get rid of that!  

Take Care
Annie


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, 

it's certainly been busy here!  Welcome to Annie and Carrie, I'm fairly new here myself and it's been such a fantastic support.  Went through our first IVF in Sept/Oct and everyone on the site was so lovely.  We've been keeping pretty quiet about it with friends and family so it was great to be able to share what stage we were at.

Hi Alidoll, poor Kirsty! Hope she's gunk-free soon!
Anya - thinking of you heaps - hope work goes ok - v. difficult to be asked lots of questions when you're still making sense of things yourself.

Molly, hope you had a lovely time at home - good luck with the teeth.

PB, hope your scan went well and you got a great view.

Linz, hope you're feeling relaxed and healthy and ready to go.  I have everything crossed for you.

Love to everyone else, apologies for lack of personals.

Thanks for thinking of me for my review appt.  Went OK, but fibroids might be more of a problem than I'd thought.  Dr said they would just do everything exactly the same for second attempt as I had right response to drugs at those doses.  Said again that it was good sign that I did (technically) get pregnant, but seems like they can't rule out a fibroid contributing to the miscarriage although as far as they could tell the fibroid isn't in a bad place.  He said they wouldn't investigate further at the moment but if I had another failed attempt it would be worth having a further look.  Investigation/removal isn't risk free so I'm content to to go down that route but I worry that even if I did get pregnant again the chances of it going wrong are higher than average.
Will investigate further the fibroid info on this site.

Anyway, we've said we'll self-fund a cycle and can stay on the list for another funded one too.  The wait will be about 3 months for self-funding but I need to phone Anne to see if I can get more information.  I'll keep you all posted...

M x


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone,
                      Thank you so much for making me feel so welcome.This is our second cycle and Ninewells and I have found them so good aswell. I know what you mean about not been able to tell your friends everything you are feeling , my friends are so good but they have kids without any help so even though they try to help me they don't really get everything we are going through x
Hi Ali and Kim hope the girls are feeling better soon x
Anya its so sad you have to leave your job you love at a place you love.  for your interview.
Annie good luck with the weight loss xx You can do it


----------



## preciousbundle

Big welcome to Carrie and Annie - I really find this forum so helpful. Any questions feel free to ask and if anyone can help I am sure they will. Also just a great place to pop on and have a laugh, moan, vent etc   

Mat - hope you get some more info on the fibroid issue. At least 3 months isn't too long to wait although I know it is easy for me to say that - when you are waiting on something so important a week can feel a long time x 

Molly - lovely to have you back and thanks for the info on pads and pants. Did you really mean 600 pads and not 60? Wowsers....I better start stocking up soon   

Kim - so hope emily recovers soon. I still remember having chicken pox - think I was about 8 years old or so. Our little niece was only about 18 months when she had them and her mum has a photo of her - she looks so small and sad standing in her nappy with head to toe bright red spots. Went to see her yesterday - her pony has just been moved to stables half an hour walk from our house so Ross and I took the dog and walked up there. She got a surprise I think when we walked into the stables. She was delighted to show us round and show us how well Jet has settled in with the other horses. There is a minature Shetland there which is titchy - so cute and called Tinkerbell.

Ali - I remember when the houses were being built on our estate - all that dust and noise! I heard about the new Amazon site on the radio - good it will bring more jobs to dunfermline. I was in dunfermline on Friday evening for a postponed Xmas meal with the girls I used to work with and it was great catching up. Hope Kirsty's wee eyes clear up soon x

Anya - good luck with applying for the job looking after the little boy. Thanks too for the link to the sales website. 

We had our private 26 week scan on Saturday. Bundle was not up to performing though or cooperating much    Was moving around quite the thing at 6am but at 10am when the scan was I think the baby was trying to sleep. The Dr could not get a full frontal view of the face nor do the 4D 'movie' but I didn't mind cause he said everything looks well and he can see the baby is growing, showed us the baby can swallow, where the cord is lying etc. Apparently there was fluid in front of the face and he tried to move it by having me lie on my side to try to get a clearer picture and to try to see if the baby would move position but Bundle was having none of it! 
We did see the baby stick his/her tongue out at one point and opening the mouth, and have a tiny 3D photo with the baby putting his/her hands on the head! Also have a tiny 3D photo of the face side on where the baby is looking down. It is amazing really that someone can see inside the tummy like that. Both mums came along and really enjoyed it. He said he had seen the sex and offered to tell us. We swayed but decided not to ask although once we were in the car driving home I said to Ross lets phone when we get in and ask - hee hee. Just a strange feeling when someone else knows the sex and you don't. But once home I decided I am quite happy to wait for the surprise. At one point the Dr said 'he' which makes me wonder if it is a little boy but according to my mum traditionally rather than referring to a baby as 'it' the baby was referred to generally as 'he'. Not sure if that is right but that is what she tells me!            
We get a free scan at 35 weeks which he said will show us the position of the baby, the location of the cord, and he said there is a chance of getting a 3D picture of the face then as the baby's face will be bigger.

Have a good day all x


----------



## Lee79

Hi Everyone

I am completely new to this forum. Stumbled across it by accident.  I am 32 and my husband is 31. We have
been TTC for approx 14 months and I appear to have symptoms of PCOS, so have just been to my GP on 
Friday past who is recommending I have 21 day blood tests as well as blood tests within first 5 days of 
cycle. Think this is to identify 1. if I'm ovulating and 2. if I do have PCOS?  She also mentioned the prospect 
of being referred to a fertility clinic as well as timescales for IVF which took me by complete suprise as
I wasn't thinking along those lines just yet, but maybe she was just trying to prepare me for the worst case
scenario? Would be grateful for any advice or just words of moral support from anyone who is or has gone 
through similar?  GP also advise that there is a 2 year wait for IVF at Ninewells. 

Lee79


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Wooooohoooooooooooo just had a phone call asking if i could help out with the wee Downs boy in the other nursery. It's only for an hour 1.30-2.30 Mon - Thurs but it's a foot in the door. And at least a wee bit of pocket money.
Phoned the school when i got home earlier to tell them i was interested in the job and they got back to me really quickly to ask when could i start.
 ...so happy i'll have at least something to do every day hee hee.

Mat, glad your review went well. Have you found out any more info on fibroids? It's good though that you responded well to the meds last time and were "technically" pregant as you say. This will be your year, Hun. We're all sending positive vibes.
     
The 3 months will fly by. It'll give you plenty of time to mentally and physically prepare. Get as relaxed and positive as you can. We're all  here for you.

Lee, welcome to the site. One of my former colleagues has PCOS. She's really bad with it and regularly ends up being flown to Glasgow for emergency OPs to have cysts drained/removed and on morphine for the pain.
Hopefully you wont have it. As far as i know they have been able to control it with medication for the last few months.
Nothing wrong with going on the waiting list anyway and if you fall pregnant naturally in that time then perfect. If not you'll be closer up the list. I'm sure your blood tests will give a good idea.
Ninewells has been fantastic. They will also run more tests and check hubbies sperm. Then they will discuss different options with you. You'll have the chance of going private (lesser waiting times) or waiting longer and getting NHS funding. 
I think the waiting lists there depend on where you are from. We didnt have to wait as long as 2 years. Think it was about 9 months. And we qualified for 3 free goes. 
So NW waiting times depend on which county you are from. 
Fingers are crossed for you. We are all here to help and listen if you want to have a moan. Just ask if you have any more questions.

PB, glad you got some pics of Bundle at least and you have your 35 week scan to look forward to. Eeeek...35 weeks!!!! We'll both be huge then lol. Was the scan picture quite clear? Did Bundle have hair?? So exciting. Wish we could have a 3d. Just seems so dear including travel costs from here. And then there's no guarantee that Junior would perform.
Junior seems to be on the same bodyclock as Bundle. Last night J woke me up at 2.30 am and wouldnt let me get back to sleep lol. Usually J. is most active as soon as i go to bed, just after i've had my dinner and first thing in the morning. Hardly feel him/her during the day. Probably a sign for things to come lol.

Our midwife referred to our baby as "he" as well. 

My Mum phoned last night and said she had been watching "Bones" and Angela there is pregnant and they had this great gadget where they held a screen (a bit like an i pad) infront of her belly and they could see the baby in it. How amazing. Imagine having one of them at home. Think i'd be walking round with it all the time. Wouldnt have to watch the telly again lol we could have the JUnior and Bundle show.

Did anybody watch "An Island Parish" last friday? It's a new series on BBC2 at 7.30pm. It's based up here and our Father Roddy is on it lol. Very funny...bit like Father Ted.

Carrie Anne, hopefully it'll be second time lucky for you. At least NW now know how you'll respond to the meds etc and you know roughly what to expect and will be a bit more relaxed this time round.
We were still extremely nervous second time round as there's so many hurdles on the way but at least we knew what to expect and we felt so relaxed with the staff. It also help us doing acupuncture for relaxation and teh Zita West CD. It worked for both PB and I.

Annie, good luck with the weight loss. Now you have a goal in sight. I'm sure that will help you. It can only be positive if you are as healthy as possible when you start on the journey. And you never know. A miracle might happen while you are waiting. We're all here if you have any questions etc.

Ali, hope Kirsty's eyes are a bit better today. Cant believe she's nearly one!!! I remember i was in Germany when Kim texted me to say you were pregnant. Cant wait for the next meet up. Might have to be in april just before my due date lol. We could pop down from Inverness for the day. Will have plenty of time to kill hee hee.

Kim, bet you cant wait to see Chris tonight. Cant wait to see you all again. Still hoping sis in law will get new dates for NW before april so we can get a free lift.

"One Born" back on tonight. Think i'll watch it again to prepare me for the worst. Started reading some "birth stories" on the forum the other day but just ended up in flood of tears. So emotional reading peoples thoughts when they hold baby in their arms for the first time.

Molly, wow congratulations to Aoife for her 2 teeth. It'll be "ouch" for you though. How's the breastfeeding going? Is it getting any easier?
Thanks for the info re pads. Did you really mean 600!!!  ....eeeek.
Especially strange for PB and I, who never normally have periods....hee hee. How many packs of the really thick ones do you think i'll need? I usually prefer the ones with wings as they make me feel more secure but  i dont think boots do them in thick.
I'll need to order mine online as our shops only sell the normal pads.
Thanks also for the info on the bouncer/swing and what Aoife wears in bed. Just so much stuff we need to know lol.

Anyway better dash and phone my mum with the good news. 4 hours work per week, but better than nothing for now. And i'm sure i can still do relief in the other nursery if needed.

xxx


----------



## molly76

Just a quick line as missy sitting on my knee! 

Yes Anya and PB - I used lots and lots but that was me- complicated as usual, I don't know the exact count but I used buy 6 packs of 10 each week!! Way to much info - I had bleeding for 8 weeks!! Then so much for no periods when breastfeeding - I still get mine  

I'm not sure about the maternity allowance Anya - I did get my full mat pay in the end - I think it's 124 pounds a week? the smp?, very exciting for you now that you got your job in the other nursery, it'll be a leg in the door. I'm still BF and I can't believe I stuck at it - I'm finishing at 6 months as I'm not such a natural at it! Will come back on later as crying has commenced!

Hi to all the gang and welcome Lee x


----------



## carrieanne32

Hope everyone is well. Hi Lee I am new too and the girls have been so lovely. We are attending Ninewells the first time we waited 9 months and this time it was 14 months so hopefully you will be at the top of the list in no time  You might not need to go up hopefully you will get a nice surprise before them. 
Anya congratulations in getting your job it must be a weight off your mind x I am a little bit nervous about our second cycle but I don't want to be to confident or too negative if that makes sense  I have thought about the Zita west CD or book , i have seen them on amazon . Do you think they help? Where abouts did you get your acupuncture?
PB how exciting about your scan ,  hopefully you will get all the pics at 35 week scan. My friend got a 3D scan and the pictures she got were amazing xx
Mathilde hopefully your 3 months will pass really quickly xxx
I cant wait to watch Glee tonight it is my guilty pleasure x My DH hates it xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all - just a quickie as trying to get her nibs to.bed (she's currently trying to bite my nails!). Well, folks watched her today and said she slept for most of it but seemed a bit better. Her eyes are a wee bit better so think it was the cold rather than conjuctivitis. She's not going to nursery tomorrow but will see how she is on Wednesday...just glad she's over the worst of it.

Lassie at my work announced she's expecting identical twins today. Her sister also has twins so runs in the family. She said they told her folks on Christmas day and that her mum spent most of the day wandering round the house with a bottle of whiskey in one hand and a bottle of port in the other muttering "oh my god" over and over again lol! 

Anya - that's great about the job..though please be careful and don't try and heavy lifting ok! Did you get anything from Brandalley (sorry PB, I couldn't find your email address to forward the invite to join so glad Anya managed to send it to you). I'm going to have to stay away from those sites as have spent a fortune there.

Hi Lee and welcome. There's a few other newbies joined recently along with us oldies.

Sorry for lack of personals but Kirsty not wanting to go down without a fight...thanks mum for letting her sleep for most of the day...appreciated. she was awake most of last night coughing so really hope she settles so mumma and dada can't get a sleep.


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Anya

There is a lot of info on claiming Mat Allowance on the website www.direct.gov.uk 
I have copied and pasted from the site "You can claim MA as soon as you've been pregnant for 26 weeks. To get a claim form (Form MA1) you can call Jobcentre Plus on 0800 055 6688 (8.00 am to 8.00 pm Monday to Friday) or download one from the DWP website.
If you're not entitled to Statutory Maternity Pay from any of your employers, each of your employers must give you form SMP1 to send with your MA1 claim form.
You'll also need to give medical evidence of the date when your baby is due. This is normally on the maternity certificate, form MATB1, given to you by your doctor or midwife. You'll need to give proof of your earnings. Send in your original payslips."

I am currently waiting on HR sending me the SMP1 form saying they won't pay me SMP and then I can fill out the claim form for Mat allowance which I have printed off the site.  You get £124 for maximum of 39 weeks.

Well done on getting the job of looking after the little boy - as you say it will also get you out each day for a bit  What day are you travelling to Inverness - is it the end of March?

Ali - no worries - looks a good site. I didn't order this time around as the things I wanted only came to £12 and delivery was going to be £5 so not really worth it. Good that Kirsty is on the mend. Hope you got some sleep

Hi Carrieanne - do you know how many weeks your friend was when she got her 3D pics? I found the ZW CD and Book really helpful. The CD helps with relaxation and the book is really informative and easy to read. I am still on the ZW multivitamin and cannot believe in under 2 weeks I can start her third trimester tablets. Sometimes still can't believe I am really pregnant and this has actually worked  I weighed myself for the first time since falling pregnant and have put on 1 stone 4 pounds so far - I reckon a good chunk of it is on the boobs 

Hey Molly - I will be delighted if I manage 6 months of BF - good for you! Anya - I got some maternity pads from Mothercare and Boots but noticed Tesco sells them quite cheaply. Have stacked them up in the cupboard along with the disposable pants 

Lee - my friend has PCOS and has had it for years - had to have cysts drained a lot and ultimately one ovary removed. She did IVF and fell pregnant with twins on the second cycle and her babies are just so lovely. Let us know how you get on x

Going to watch the programme about Gypsy Weddings tonight at 9pm - quite a fascinating culture but not one I would want to be part of!! Lifestyle seems to favour the males!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Carrie Anne
i also found the Zita West Cd and book very good. The cd used to put me to sleep most days. Think i only managed to listen to the whole thing 3 times lol. But then sleep is good too. Tried to listen to it every day during treatment and 2ww. It has 3 different chaperts. One for before transfer, during transfer and 2ww.

The book has lots of good info as well in plain english. I didnt take the Zita Vitamins but Pregnacare from boots as they are a bit cheeper and they were recommended to me.

Acupunture i did with Kevin McGhee near Broughty Ferry. He is *AMAZING!!!!!! *he really knows his stuff and treats many NW patients. We had it before transfer a few times and then on day of transfer (after ET). He wraps u in soft fleecy blankets after he has put the needles in you (or used moxy...smells a bit like dope) and leaves you to sleep in a room for 1-1 1/2 hours. You are so relaxed afterwards you can hardly talk lol. Hubby also got to have a wee snooze in another room (or there's magazines...or he can si with you). Also he gives loads of advice on what to do/not to do after transfer.
Here's a link to his website. http://www.appletreeclinic.com/index.htm

PB thanks for the info on mat allowance. Looks liek i'll need to get that form from my work before they are taken over. Better give them a phone now to set the ball rolling.
I havent ordered anything from that site yet............oh phone back later x


----------



## anyamac

...sorry about that!
Yeah they had some lovely stuff on there. Especially the baby grows and sleeping bags in pinks/purples or the cue pirate one. If only i knew the sex i would have placed a big order lol.
Just need to keep an eye on future sales hee hee.

Had midwife today. All is well with bp, urine etc. Struggeled with giving blood. Feel like a pin cushion: both arms and then both hands....ouch.
When midwife listened to heartbeat Junior kept wriggling away from the instrument and kicking and she had to go to the other side. Junior obviously didnt like the sound of his/her own heart beat. Again it sounded a bit like a train...boy?LOL

MF is going to find out more info about the birthing pool in Inverness for me. PB, we're heading out on 4th April.

Molly looks like i'd better order more pads then. Have purchased 2 boxes of nipple pads and 2 packs of the thin maternity pads so far. The maternity mats seem a good idea for bed, as i dont want to make a mess of my cousins mattress if my waters break lol.
You have done so well with the breastfeeding. Hopefully I'll be able to do it too. I've only got 2 medula bottles (incase i need to express some). Do u think i need more?

x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, two bottles should be fine, that's all I had, I had two 5 oz bottles tomme tippee and then the one form the medula pump, you can always get more if you've a good supply - I seem to feed all day and I don't really express much anymore but the medula pump is a good one, much better than the avent manual one I bought! Thanks Ali!

Hope you get you're mat pay sorted out Anya and PB. HR were calling me yesterday re a job, looks like I'll be heading to NW, I phoned nurseries in Perth and some nurseries have limited places already for August time! I think it'll have to be a nursery as I don't think I'd manage with a childminder since we have no family around here to help if a childminder was sick or on hols  and I found a nursery that opens at 7am! I'm dreading the whole thought of going back to work, I feel ill at the thought of having to hand her over especially after all the years of waiting for a baby but no mun no fun as they say! 

Hi to everyone, am in middle of tea making and feeding my miss and Ali yes I've got the bite marks with teeth! Painful to say the least - ouch ouch!!

Kim - Hope the chicken pox are a bit better, so young to get them - did Megan get them also? Might have mixed up who's got them and who's not? I had a great time at home, hope to get home again in March or maybe easter for another two weeks if I can. Is Chris at home? Allan is at home for another couple of days - been bed busted - so it's good for us!

Hi Carrie - I did the Zita west CD and book reading and took the vitamins like PB but as Anya said the pregnacare ones will be just as good. I also did acupuncture and it was with a lady called Maggie Moore who has a base in Perth and Dunkeld and she's also a wonderful person. I went to her for treatment before and after I had the transfer, I did also go for a couple of years before I had IVF. I was a total stress head with work and it really helped me to chill out a bit! 

Sorry not to mention anyone else but hard to concentrate with tears in background - better dash


----------



## anyamac

Molly my cousin aslso works in NW and she takes both her kids to a nursery just outside the hospital. They have been there since they were 6 months old and she says the place is fab. I think a lot of staff send their kids there.
As far as  know she drops them just before she starts work and picks them up just after she finishes.
I can get more info if u want.

Awful thought, leaving them with strangers but i'm sure Aoife will settle really quickly.

 
x


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - make sure you check the care commission report for the place! We first looked at carnegie as it was enroute to my work so thought it would be ideal. Place was dark and there was a smell of urine - though the staff seemed nice. Then looked at another nursery which was much better. Looked at care commission report for each and carnegie was once stage away from losing its license! Lots of negatives and must improve etc. Other nursery got a glowing report so no brainer! It is hard going back to work but honestly, they have a ball there and really progress quickly - plus messy play doesn't ruin your house! The only thing is the constant colds! 

Anya - not sure if popping down to see us in April is a good idea as if you drop your sprog, none of us are trained midwives lol! Plus you'll find it hard to sit in a car for more than 10 minutes without needing the Loo! 

Um...those maternity bed pads probably won't stop the dam bursting if your waters break...Moses is the only one that could part the waters hehe! 

Kim - how's Emily doing? Kirsty better today but gonna keep her off tomorrow so she can fully recover. Means another night of my mums prattle but can't have everything I guess! Andy will be with her tomorrow afternoon as I'm visiting the new office over in Kilmarnock for my sins..bandit country as they say!

Hope everyone is ok..better go and show face downstairs now that Kirsty is asleep I guess.


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone ,
                                Hope you are all well. PB,Anya,Alidoll,Molly thank you for the advice about the zita west CD I am just away to order them off Amazon now. How many sessions of acupuncture did you need. The place in broughty ferry is so close to me.
Molly ,
  I have heard the nursery in Ninewells grounds is good a couple of dentists put there children there and they had no problems. It must be sooo hard at the thought of leaving her , you defo need somewhere lovely for her.
PB you must be so excited being on your third trimester tablets has it went by really quick ?
I also cant wait to see Gypsy weddings it is definitely an eye opener . Some of the dresses are so heavy , that poor little girl last week 5 stone the dress weighed she looked so uncomfortable and all the other girls where laughing at her.
Take Care


----------



## anyamac

Hi Carrie Anne
Same as Molly i started early with acu. Think i had about 4 goes, then one on transfer day and one about 8 weeks after transfer to relax me and stop nausea lol.
The first 3 goes i had in Glasgow and only went to Kevin near Broughty Ferry on transfer day. Wish i had discovered him before though as he is so much better and you defo get your moneys worth. I think your first time is about £40 and then £35 after.

I also did fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts for good blood flow to womb.

Handy if you live close to Kevin. Honestly, the whole team is so nice. Defo be sending him a thankyou card once Junior is here lol. And would certainly go back next time i'm in area....just for the relaxation lol.

Give Kevin a phone he's bes advising how many treatments he thinks you might need.

Think Linz still has my Zita CD, otherwise i could have sent u a copy  .
x


----------



## kim78

Hey girls, well hubbie got home last night, Emily is much better still covered in spots but they are scabbing over, unbelievably Megan still has nothing!!  We will have to wait another week to see if she is in the clear or not, I really wish she would just get it then its out of the way really surprised she doesn't have anything yet.  

Hey Molly I have two friends that use the nursery at Ninewells think there is quite a waiting list but maybe thats not so bad now and they rave about it.  We are really happy with Oranges and Lemons just a shame we have to still pay when they are ill!!!

Anya thats great news about the job extra money is always handy when you have a baby..  

Alidoll thats a shame about Kirsty seems to be going on a bit yeah we are keeping Emily off tomorrow from nursery again just to give her another couple of days to get over it.  Hopefully they will be there on Friday they really enjoying going gives them a change of scenery too.  

Hey PB glad the scan went well, I was blown away with the 3D scan of the Emilys face Megan was in the mood for pics, but Emily I mean the scans are fantastic enough seeing your baby but actually seeing how they look is amazing.

Hi to all the new girls you are in safe hands here, sorry for the lack of personals I am so tired (again!!) being a bit lazy not reading back the last few pages will catch up soon.  

I bought Davina Mcalls new DVD and did it for the first time yesterday and today can hardly walk... really enjoyed it been a while since I did any exercise..  Have stuffed myself all weekend but put that down to periods being due and being over tired not sleeping great but hubbie home now so got to get back into my diet, didn't go to my scottish slimmers class today didn't want to be told I have put on weight only got 5lb to go to target but I am struggling at the mo....  

Well night night girls hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## molly76

Thanks Girlies for the info on nurseries - still haven't got a definite place to work but if it's NW might look into the nursery nearby - I do know it has a bit of a  waiting list. The nurseries I have looked at in Perth are all top marks in reports - which is good! It's such a pain my job finished as I had a perfect place in mind but that would be too easy!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Kim, glad Chris got home ok and Emily is starting to get better.
I cant wait to get back in to excercise once Junior is here lol. Really miss my powerwalks with the dogs. Just too pooped and lazy these days.
Legs are starting to get wobbly now...(not helped by constantly grazing lol).
You were looking fab last time we saw you, Kim. I'm sure you'll manage those last 5 pounds soon. And if u dont, just think muscle weighs more than fat...and it's better to be toned  .

Lovely day here. .Had a really bad night though. Woke up with hubby getting out of bed and walking round to my side of the bed. Felt this was strange soasked him why he was standing there with his head against the wall  .
He said "sssshhhhh" and i heard a funny tapping sound. Sounded a bit like the dogs nails tapping against the skirting board but dogs werent moving and sound was coming from much higher up from behind the plasterboard on the outside wall.
Hubby thought it was a rat  . He started banging the wall and the sound stopped for a while, before starting again. Again he banged the wall and we could hear the critter scutteling off, up the wall in to the loft..........eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!

As you can imagine i didnt sleep much after that as i kept listening for sounds and when i did eventually doze off all i dreamed about was b****y rats!!!!!!

The thing must have come up from under the floorboards up the down pipe which ends up in the loft and then made a home for itself up there. No doubt hubby will be investigating and putting traps up tonight. It's just the thought of having a baby in the house soon and those dirty things being about  .

Better dash. Speak to u all later no doubt.

Molly, hope you get the job you're after. Fingers are crossed.

xxx


----------



## anyamac

Postie's just been. Got my P45 from nursery. So sad     
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Im back!  Had a lovely holiday, was very relaxing!  But now back to reality with a bang.  Welcome to all the newbies, will catch up with everyone soon.  This is a great place for support and understanding of what we are going through.  I know its made my life easier being able to vent on here!  Someone mentioned Glee, cant remember who just now sorry!  Im a Gleek to lol, love it!  Havent watched any since they started so will look forward to sitting down and having a mini glee marathon by myself lol.  Hubby hates it to!!  

Anya - so sorry about P45, thats great news that you will at least get an hour a day with the wee boy.  Bet he will really appreciate you.  Im back to work tomorrow but as far as i know ill still be heading down to you on 11th feb, will get all the info over next week for you.  Will look forward to meeting up!

Sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone is really well and that this year is our year!  I bit the bullet yesterday and phoned NW, i start my nasal spray on sunday, yikes!!  Im terrified of starting again, dont know why.  So any information on FET would really be appreciated!

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Welcome back Linz!! Good luck with the nasal spray - I didn't need to do that bit. We are all rooting for you flower xx

Hi Carrieanne - the first 12 weeks took FOREVER. Honestly I was desparate to get into double figures. But from week 20 on the time seems to have flown perhaps because we had xmas and new year in between too!

Anya - don't bother buying any spare medula bottles - I have 6 so can give you one next time we meet or send you it. Mothercare made a mistake with my order as I didn't order that many    4 April - wow - not long really

Sorry for lack of personals - need to walk Mr Marley x x


----------



## Revols

Hi ladies thought I would pop in here as we have been having treatment at ninewells. We had our 3rd IVF on the NHS at the end of last year and unfortunately we found out we miscarried at our early scan so its not been the best start to 2011   As this is our 2nd miscarrage (1st ivf ended the same way and 2nd did not work) the doctor we last saw at ninewells said they would do some tests to see if there is a reason to it ( we know it will probably just be natures way but at least they are going to look into it - do you guys know what these tests will involve? We are going to look into funding the next treatment - but not until after our holiday in April HIC!!!!!
Hope you are all doing well on this   journey
x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Just a quickie as i need to take Hughie's Mum to doctors in a wee while.

Linz, great to have u back and wow to sunday. I can understand u are nervous as we put so many hopes and dreams in to the treatment and we blame ourselves if it doesnt work.
FET is much more kind to the body. All you'll need to do this time is build u the lining of ur womb. U wont have to go through egg collection etc.

Remember now is a good tiem to strat the fresh pineapple (i used to get Tesco's own) and brazil nuts. Maybe combine with acu when ur away for ur baseline.
Also nothing wrong with relaxing to the Zita cd.

We're all here for u, Hun. This will be ur year.      

PB, thanks for the bottle offer. I'll let u know if Junior is very thirsty lol.
My grannie pants arrived yesterday. hought I'd better upgrade my thongs to big Bridget Jones' for after labour lol. Got 2 packs of 5 from M&S in a 10 and 12 and they are comfy.
Weren't too dear either so not gonna mind if i dont have to wear them again afte the monster period...
Hubby was making fun of them last night.

I kept getting that strange tightening feeling across my belly again last night. Still not sure if it's braxton hicks or Junior lying in a funny position. Is a bit freaky but no pain. Just a bit uncomfortable. My baby book said B.H. can start around now.

Revols, so sorry to hear about ur failed 3 attempts and ur misscarriges.  
I think i read somewhere they check to see if you have any immune issues where ur body rejects/fights off the embies. I'm sure they do other tests as well. Luckily we didnt have that problem.
I've read on other threads that some people get steroid injections to stop this from happening so there is defo things that can be done.
All is crossed that u get the answers u are looking for. I'm sure there is quite a few threads on immune issues etc on the forum.
Have u got a date yet for ur tests?

Better dash. Have had a sore head since last night. Probably tension. First the P45 and then loads of screaming, grumpy, overtired babies at work, followed by some worries about my sis/bro in law.
Have had a paracetamol. Hope it kicks in before work.
LAst day tomorrow.....eeeeek!

x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks...well, just got kirsty feeling a bit better and Andy has come down with the flu so wondering if that's what she had. Andys in his bed aching all over and generally feeling sorry for himself so looking after two screaming babies and the dog lol!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## febe

Hi all

Hope your all well

Welcome to all the newbie, i was once one of them sort of still am as only been posting on her since about November but i musty say it a great thred.

Linz great to have you back, and molly too.  Linz good luck with the spray, we never had to do it but sure after you done it a few times it will be fine.

Well we have been for our 13 wk scan there on monday, wow what a massive difference from the 7 wk scan, baby b has fiarly grown and is moving about heaps.  Already camera shy too so our pic aren't that great.  So we have told are fiends and the jungle drums are doing the rest haha my friends cant believe how i managed to keep it quiet for so long.  I did tell a few of them face to face and seeing their reaction was great, a lots of tears.

Still a bit worried and bit scared to tell too many folk as have it in my head things can still go wrong but know i have to be super positive.  Think once the 20 wks scan has been done i will be more at ease.  Did you all get the 15 wk downs etc test?  We opted out of it and hoping we done the right thing, we come so far!  Spoken to a few folk about it and some say they did and others said they never so still have mixed feeling about it but midwife never seem too pusshy for us to have it done.

So sorry for all the lack of personal message was doing so well for a while there too but work has been super busy since coming back after the xmas holiday that im not getting on as much as usual and we have been busier than usual too in the evening and at weekends.

This is gona be a good year for everyone, lots of BFP!! 

fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Fe - yeah that's great news that your 12/13 week scan went well. I quite understand what you mean about the worry - think I won't "relax" until the baby arrives safe and well but I guess that brings with it a whole new host of worry but I shall just be SO over the moon to have littlie here. I am enjoying the pregnancy though and everyone is so lovely to you when you are pregnant. I know what you mean about friends being quite emotional for you. Make the most of it!! 
We got the downs and spina bifida test but as you say our midwife wasn't pushy about whether to have the test or not. Do what feels best for you.

Hi Revels - really sorry to hear about your early miscarriages xx    It is positive that you managed to fall pregnant though. Must take so much courage and strength to keep going    As Anya said there could be immune issues and hopefully the Doctor will do the relevant tests for you. Someone I know had Natural Killer cells and had to have steroid injections to help her sustain the pregnancy. I am sure there will be lots of info on that on other forums here. I hope your tests can get done without delay for you.

Hi all - best get back to work


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone,
                    Hope everyone is good.Anya sorry to hear about your P45  Revol and febe a big Hi from me x I went for baseline Scan today and I have been given pills to give me auntie Flo and then after that another scan.I have got an appointment for acupuncture with Kevin tomorrow lunchtime i am so looking forward to it  
Linz Hi I am on the nasal spray to. Its not too bad.  I love Glee to it is brilliant.The new series is amazing you will love it. I love Sue Sylvester.
Hi to all xx better go and get ready for bed I am so tired today.


----------



## molly76

Hi and welome Revols-think I might have spelled it wrong?- So sorry to hear what you have been through, fingers xxx for your next treatment          xx

Hi Linz - Welcome back and am glad you had a nice holiday xx

Hi Febe- Congrats on your scan- it's always a relief to have a scan- I didn't test for Down's or Spina Bifida- I was a nervous wreck throughout my whole pregnancy and I think waiting for the results would have finished me off  I think if I would be lucky enough to have treatment work again for me, I probably would go for the test, but it's what is right for you xx 

Hi Anya- Hope the noisy little visitors have run away! Sorry about your job-it's a right pain, thank goodness you have lots to keep you going with the baby and getting organised for him/her?

Hi Ali, Hope Andy and Kirsty are better-you're having a right old time of it!

Hi Carrieanne, Hope all is ok with you x fingers xx for you xx

Hi to everyone else - Kim, Mat, Annie and PB - need to start writing things down- I read over the pages and then I forget who said what?

My sis in law has gone into hospital today - she had IUI in May and her waters broke earlier this afternoon - not due until 31st Jan the lucky duck! So waiting to here - my first niece/nephew so very exciting xx

Take care all xx


----------



## Lee79

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for your words of welcome to the forum and words of support.  I will keep you all posted how I get on with my blood tests.  Its really inspirational reading about some of the stories of what some have you have bene through and your great success stories.  Gives me hope that one day things will work out for me and hubby.

Lee


----------



## anyamac

Morning Girls
Ali, poor Andy. Hope his flu doesnt develop in to manflu  . No wonder Kirsty was so poorly if she had the flu too. 
You'll all be needing a spa break soon.

Fe, great to hear from you. Must be such a relief seeing ur little bean move about. Just wait to you actually "feel" it move....
We also didnt have the spina bifida or downs test. As Molly we thought the wait would just freak us out too much and even if it had come back positive we wouldnt have terminated. Especially not after all we went through to get here.
Just epends on how u and hubby might feel about the possibility of haveing a child with downs/spina.
The next few weeks will start to fly by for u and before u know it you'll have ur 20 week scan. That one is even more amazing.

Carrie Anne, so jealous of you getting to see Kevin. He's amazing. If you read this before you go say hi from Anya from the Isle of Benbecula.
Let me know how you got on. Wish I was lying there wrapped up in a  fleecy blanket right now. Still havent been able to clear that soar head. Reluctant to take too many paracetamol.

Molly, any news yet of your SIL? So exciting? Did she know what they are/were having? Always find it so fascinating what people name their children. I've now seen myself what a struggle it is to agree  .
Hubby checked the traps last night and one of them had gone off. the chocolate was still there for the taking so maybe Randalph Rat just got a fright. He reset them and added some Primula (yuck). 

PB,hope u and Bundle are ok. Have u purchased any more exciting baby things?

Lee, defo dont give up hope. You'll see there are plenty of threads out there by people in the same/similar situation.

Hope everybody else is fine.
HAd a long day at work yesterday. Was asked to do overtime and then had to go back for the last AGM/parents meeting. By the time i got back the head was banging even more.
Had bath and went to bed early. Still got sore head today. Pain is in sinus region and keeps moving from cheek to forehead and back.
Have had one paracetamol so far but just run out. Might have to get an emergency supply beforei go to work.

Thank god it's friday. Works leaving dinner tomorrow night, friends for dinner on sunday and new job monday.
Have a great weekend all of u.
x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi Revols - I lost 2 pregnancies  - one very late and one early - after the second I had a range of tests (some clinics will not test untill after 3 as it is not considered 'relevent' untill after 3 !!!)  - they are hormone tests and also a sticky blood factor test - I had a scan of my uterus (all well) - my first baby was also tested (no issues) - my dh was also tested (blood work) but unsure for what !!! - we both gave blood in bottles marked 'recurrent miscariagge' so there must be a fixed set of blood work - basically all was well - there rarely is a reason - I took asprin last pregnancy and also got weekly scans to check for an incompitant cervix

hope this helps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

corrin xx


----------



## Revols

Thanks for the welcome and the info ladies! Think I will wait for test results before I read anymore about it because you end up going a bit   Its so nice to read positive stories on here with people being pregnant and had there wee bundles, it gives lots of


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Hi Molly - any update on sister-in-law's baby?

We went to a NCT (National Childbirth Trust) nearly new sale on Saturday. Had to queue for 30 mins to get in. I had high expectations but it was a bit like a jumble sale - hee hee. Certainly a lot of items were not "nearly new" - more like seconds of seconds. But I did get a highchair for £12 which can be a spare for mums or mother-in-laws. Ross had to lug it around whilst I looked around the rest of the stalls (and on the floor as a lot of stuff seemed to have been thrown down there). If you are a member you get in 15 mins early so I think perhaps the best baby bargains had gone. Loads of plastic toys and books for sales - fab for those with toddlers I think. 
Ordered a glider chair for the nursery too from Mothercare yesterday. Hope it fits OK. Measured out the space but things can look different once you put them in place. Fingers crossed it fits as it looks mega comfy   

Any advice on monitors anyone? I have been looking and am wondering whether to get one with the sensor pad which detects motion?

Hope everyone has a good week - the weekend passes way too quickly. I have next week off and cannot wait


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Congratulations to PB for reaching ur third trimester  . Ur nursing chair sounds lovely. They should do them with a heat and massage function with a built in kettle, remote control and laptop for signing on to the forum whilst feeding bubba hee hee.

Had a great day workwise. Went to my old nursery in the morning for a couple of hours as the top dogs from the council were there to talk about the changes. Thought it'd look good if i was seen as i'm supposed to be on the "relief/supply" list so it made sense for me to learn about the changes as well  . I was the only one of the 4 redundant staff members who turned up. Hopefully they'll be able to put a face to my name in future if i apply for any jobs.

Started my hour with the wee Downs boy in the afternoon. Had a fab time. The 2 nursery staff were lovely and seemed so pleased to see me (as did the kids). The hour just flew by.

Made home made pizza after i got home and then i started getting a strange pain down the outer side of my right thigh. It's like numbness and pins and needles all at the same time and i feels really uncomfortable. One moment i'm in agony, next i can hardly feel my leg. Leg felt cold to the tough as if not enough blood was getting through.
Had a warm bath after dinner and the heat slightly eased it but it's back to feeling uncomfortable.
I've googled it and it seems that a lot of women get these pains in pregnancy with bubba/the uterus pushing down on a nerve in your pelvis....goody. Hope Junior moves soon and the pain doesn't continue till birth  .

Corrin, great to see you are still lingering in the background  .

Hope everybody else is ok.
x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks. Sorry for not posting but found out what's been wrong with everyone...gastric flu has done the rounds at Kirsty's nursery so that's what she and Andy had last week (andy still not right).

PBundle - I got the bt monitor so I could talk to kirsty. It has a temperature alarm that drove us mad over the summer as kept going off so reckon the motion sensor one would be even worse if baby a deep sleeper! You'd become paranoid every time it sounded that baby wasn't moving...

Anya - glad you had a good time with the wee boy. You'll make a fabulous mum!

Lee, Revols - sorry for lack of personals but am on mobile so can't scroll back to read...hope ur both ok though. Hi everyone else!

It's Kirsty's first birthday on Thursday...can't believe she's one already! Most of the time  she's a little angel but last night she was devil child! Was lying on thus bed tickling her and she leaned foward...and sunk her teeth into my cheek! MAJOR OWWWWHHH! had to pry her jaws open with my fingers or she  would have taken out a lump. Hurt like hell so not a happy bunny. Had to put tonnes of makeup on it this morning as lovely circular mark. She was told on no uncertain terms that it wasn't acceptable to bite. I'll be keeping my face away though as she thought it was funny! 

Thankfully today she was back to being lovely and gave me a big cuddle this morning and said mumma..

Better go as its late and was up at 5.50 this morning to go to aberdeen. Office tomorrow tho...

Night, night


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Just a quick post - my SIL had a baby boy 7lbs 8ozs over the weekend - calling him Conail - all was fine - straight forward epidural labour and not too long within 4 hours of being fully dilated, lucky her and they're home.

Will have to read over the posts properly - Aoife went into her cot tonight! Sensor pad underneath- yep still the anxious mother - although think I will turn off the pad thing now as getting too much! I really liked it though but i can't keep it under her forever.

My firend is over tomorrow night from home so will be behind again with the posts xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Molly, fab news about baby Conail. Hope PB and I also have an easy labour.
I think I can now swear in polish after watching "One born" last night   .
How did Aiofe get on in her cot?

Ali, what a shame about you two soldiers. At least now you have an explanation.
How's the circular mark (ring of fire  ). What a wee monkey. Maybe she was pretending to be a dog or thought "Mumma I love u so much i could eat you".
What have you got planned for her birthday? I bet she'll be spoilt rotten  . Cant wait for Junior's first Xmas. I've already purchased a rocking ladybird from M&P. Will need to hide it till xmas hee hee.

Leg feels much better today. Junior must have shifted. Been busy all day doing phonecallsto jobcentre and chasing our nursery furniture and pram. They were supposed to be delivered mid to end of January. Number went straight to answer phone and havent had a reply yet.

Might get a few extra hours this week as one of the other girls wants to go to a funeral tomorrow and the play leader might have a meeting.
Still waiting for jobcentre to send me forms for maternity allowance. I hate having to do all that paperwork and send all that evidence for something you are obviously entitled to.
They just like making it harder for people   .

Better dash...

Hope ur all well.

Kim, how are the girls?
x


----------



## Alidoll

Just when I thought I'd got Kirsty well again..gets a phone call from her nursery saying she's doing Exorcist impressions...yep, projectile vomiting. So had to leave work to go and collect her. She upchucked in the car on the way down to the house (nice). Managed to get a gp appt then sat in surgery for over an hour waiting to be seen. Kirsty was sound asleep by the time I got taken in. He said it was likely a viral infection but she won't be at nursery tomorrow..whaaaaa! Honestly, this is getting ridiculous.!

Soooo..Kirsty's birthday will be a quiet day in the house and her party on Sunday is on hold at the moment (there will be a 35 slice birthday cake for the 2 of us if it doesn't go ahead as the grandparents were coming round along with her uncle and great aunt.

Kim - how's Emily? did Megan get spots?

Anya - ah, swearing in foreign languages...our worst word is now poo due to little ears....oh poo!

Gotta go as dinner time (i never got any lunch today so am starving)


----------



## Alidoll

Oh dear...projectile vomiting across table and mummy..early night for Kirsty if she'll go to sleep...


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone ,
                AliI hope kirsty is feeling better soon , it must be so hard to see them when they are so wee and so unwell.
Anya i am glad you are enjoying your new job hopefully the nursery will see how much need you and want you back. It must be nice and rewarding having 1 to 1 contact with him. I went for my acupuncture with kevin and i see what you mean he is so good I really enjoyed it and I love the fleecy blanket 
Molly thats such good news about your SIL new arrival I bet he is so cute.
Pbundle how are you getting on? Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## anyamac

Ali, omg I hate vomit. I've already made a deal with Hughie that he can deal with baby vomit and i'll deal will dog vomit  . At least the latter looks similar to what it was like in the bowl.
Hope she gets better soon and u and andy dont get it.
If ur stuck with that cake u can also send ur rollercoaster pals a wee slice  .

Carrie Anne, glad u enjoyed the Kevin experience. Are u going back? I'm always so relaxed afterwards. Doesn't the place smell of "weed"  ?
How are u getting on with the spray? When do u have to start injecting?

x


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Anya ,
          Yeah it does smell like weed x I have a n appointment next Monday , he said to bring Stewart along aswell but I cant convince him yet 
After my baseline scan I had to take 5 day course of tablets to bring on AF yet but still no sign yet. Once I get that I have to go up and get another scan then hopefully I can start injecting then x


----------



## anyamac

I was on Provera tabs as well for a while  but didnt bleed. In the end they figured my lining was thin enough and i was allowed to start without having a bleed.
Hopefully AF will come soon for you.
It's awful the waiting game.....have fun on monday. Fingers are crossed that u can persuade Stewart. Tell him lots of mens magazines in the waiting room lol.
When Hughie came, Kevin gave him a list of "make sure she does plenty of...and no...".  


x


----------



## anyamac

Yeah......got my Health In Pregnancy Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!! £190!!!!!!!
Bubblicous, thank you so much for the info. If it hadn't been for you i wouldn't have insisted in hasseling the midwives.
Made sure i phoned the one, who refused to give me a form, straight away when i got my confirmation letter to rub it in lol.

Also finally  got hold of Babyland in Kirkcaldy. They had originally quoted me £60 to bring all the baby stuff up. Now they are saying they were quoted £250 delivery by M&P   and they have been trying to find a cheaper haulage company. They cheapest they could find was £120. We've already paid £60, so they would be looking for another £60.
Phoned Heb Haulage in Glasgow for a quote and they were looking for £40 for M&P + £77 to here. Rather than deal with 2 companies i've decided to pay Babyland the extra £60 (£3 more lol) and get the stuff in the next few days.

Did think at the time that £60 was awfully cheap. That's why we got the debit card out straight away to pay, before they could change their mind lol.
The joys of living on an island!!!!! Linz, i'm sure you can sympathise.
The lady is ringing me back before 6 to confirm a delivery date and to take the extra payment.
Cant wait for the stuff to come and see it in the nursery  .

Miserable day here. Dont think it's stopped drizzeling all morning.

Hope ur all well
x


----------



## bubblicous

anyamac - wooohoooooo so chuffed you got it thats fab bit pants on the delivery front though    for your baby stuff.
I can sympathise with that one so far only mothercare will deliver here and ive not seen anything except a crib and bedding that i want from mothercare    
Were going to aberdeen in 9 days time for a 4d scan and a few baby bits and then were going to my mums just outside glasgow in march so planning on getting our pram and other bits then and    we can mange them all in the car otherwise i will have to dhl them from my mums to me 
Whos idea was it to move to an island   (oh yeah mine but i did change my mind when i found out i was pg just by that point it was a little to late   )

The joys eh so glad you got your grant


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - yeah! Brilliant news about the grant..absolutely despise this government for what they are doing to mums to be (and those with kids) - its a disgrace...targeting the easy targets to save a couple of quid...here's a thought..why don't they cancel trident. Will never be used (if it was bye, bye civilisation as we know it) so what's the point of having it? 

Anyway...before I get into full rant mode..hope everyone is ok. Been putting up the balloons and banners for tomorrow...no doubt the dog will go mental when he sees them lol! 

Kirsty much better today..just wish my dad was the same - he's got the same bug..


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Hope you are all well, just a quickie from me as shattered.  

Ali - happy birthday tomorrow for Kirsty, hope everyone is feeling better and theres no more of the projectile stuff!  Im with Anya about sending us all a piece of cake lol.

Anya - great news about grant!  My flights and accommodation are all booked for next week, woohoo!  Coming down on first flight Friday till first flight Thursday. Spoke to my cousin last night, she wanted to come stay with me at home for weekend seeing the schools are on holiday so she might come hang with me for the weekend.  She was going to check it all out.  Once i know the plans we can arrange a meet up!  We always get screwed up here for delivery to, i ordered taps once for my bath.  They said delivery was £3.95, then when they clicked where i lived they tried charging me £90!!  I think thats worst once iver ever had, it was a tiny box.  I got it delivered to mainland then got a friend to take it home, its crazy!  Are you wanting me to take anything down for you?  Anything from superdrug, boots, mackays?  I think thats all the shops we have lol!  Or black pudding lol.

Carrieann - how you getting on with all the drugs?  Its a chore, im not as good as remembering to sniff this time! Im never more than half an hour out, but last time i was on the ball with it.

Kim - how are you and the girls?

Molly - how are you and Aoife? Great news about SIL and little one!

PB - how you doing?  Is bundle doing good?

Mathilde - how you doing?  Have you got your head around everything?

So we started treatment again on sunday, sniff sniff sniff!  Got a phonecall today to say my baseline scan is on 21st, eek!  Struggling to get my head around it all, think ive got my head in the sand a bit this time.  To scared to think about going through it all again, so havent really told anyone that we have started.  Havent even mentioned it to boss, normally i would have told her but after her giving me a hard time for getting sick line last time i just dont want the stress of talking about it.  

Anyway must dash, dishes and washing to do before i get to bed!  Hey to all i havent mentioned, hope you are all good xx


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone,
                                        Hope you all are well and all the bugs are gone.
Good news my AF has came tonight so I can phone hospital and get another scan appointment. Linz I am like you and haven't really told anybody at work about our second time so they probably think i am a bit strange dashing into the locker room or my office so I can take my nasal spray   I am sometimes half an hour out aswell. Are you finding the nasal spray okay ? Are you attending Ninewells? 
Anya still haven't managed to convince Stewart to get some acupuncture yet    Kevin says he wouldn't charge for it either so its not like he needs to part with his dosh x I will keep trying though x That was so good about the grant you got what a nice surprise 
Ali hope Molly has a good party x


----------



## anyamac

to Kirsty!!!!!!!

Linz, thanks for the offer. Actually I've had a craving for a while and maybe u can help lol. If u get to a Tesco before could you please get me some Tesco own brand Unsalted Mixed Nuts? I think they are usually round about the crisps isle. If u don't, don't worry.
Will be good to see u.
It'll be 21st before u know it and just think of all the shops u'll get to see too hee hee.
Wish i could join u.

Carrie Anne, wow that's great of Kevin offering to treat Stewart too and for free. Maybe i could come and pretend to be Stewart?
 
Hughie hasn't had acu there yet either. Just a snooze in the next room with a fleecy blanket...
At least things are moving forward. Good that AF made an appearance. Before u know it, you'll have reached the next step.

Ali, glad you're all on the mend. Had a phone call last night from SIL. Niece has chickenpox and I was warned to stay away lol. Bet the nursery will be closed next.
Talking about nursery closed, I'm off today. Schools and nurseries were closed to galeforce winds. Last night was quite rough. Had thunder and lightening as well and bins were flying down the road. Weather warning for later on as well.
Glad i dont need to venture up to school later but gutted as well, as i wont get paid.

Babyland finally phoned me this morning. I hate it when peopel dont rind when they say they will. Paid the difference and they said our stuff would be palletised end of this week and we should have it next week some time. They are (supposedly) phoning next week to tell me when it's dispatched. We'll see.
Can't wait to see all the stuff in Junior's room. Decided I'd start washing all the baby clothes and bedding once the dresser is here.

Bubblicous, we managed to order quite a few things from Mamas and Papas. Like car seat, moses basket, bedding, footmuff, baby carrier, bouncer etc and had it delivered direct to here for £4.95 delivery charge. We had a £5 gift card at the time so it was kinda free postage.
I think it's only larger stuff like prams and furniture u'd have to get haulaged up.
Good luck with ur 4d. Hope the wee one performs   and u get some bargains. Hope ur weather is better than ours.

PB, how did the antenatal go? x

x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folls, can't believe Kirsty is ONE already! The last year has flown by but has been the best year of my life. Kirsty is my  biggest achievement. I love being a mum and all the heartache Andy and I have been through to get here has been well worth it.

To the mums to be..the rollercoaster continues once baby arrives! To those about to start ivf, my prayers are with you and I truly hope this will be your year. To those of us blessed, give your wee one a big cuddle from me. 

Happy Birthday my gorgeous little girl...KIRSTY xxx


----------



## Corrinann

Happy Birthday Kirsty xxxxxxxx


----------



## kim78

Happy birthday Kirsty wow a year already feels like just yesterday we all met the girls were 16 months yesterday they are getting so big.

We have had the week from hell starting Saturday night when the girls woke at 9 both were really sick so were in bed with us and they were up being sick every half an hour for till 4 am it was hell then Chris had it Sunday night so i phoned the nursery and they said they had the noravirus then i got it Monday night of course Megan got chicken pox on Tuesday and Emily got an eye infection so Chris and i were really sick looking after two sick little girls couldn't get anyone into help as didn't want to spread to virus we are just beginning to feel better now apart from poor Megan who is covered in spots worse than Emily will be glad when this week is over. Bit frustrated at nursery i know its not there fault but girls had been off for two weeks with Emily having chicken pox only went back on Friday just to pick up the virus and are now off again so about 3 of paying for nursery and they won't be there! 

Hope everyone is well off to bed going to try make work tomorrow hopefully catch up over the weekend. Lol x x


----------



## anyamac

OMG Kim, what a nightmare. Sounds like the week from hell. Nothing worse than the wee ones being unwell, but much worse when we feel rubbish ourselves to look after them.
I can understand your anger at the nursery. Emily's immune system would have been low anyway. No wonder she picked up the sickness bug.

My 16 year old niece has also come down with chicken pox. As far as i know she's the first person on this island to get it and it probably wont be long before it's through our schools and nurseries.

Day off today. Was ment to take Hughie's Mum to docs but she cancelled the appointment and was waiting to hear about possibly taking part in a makaton course (baby/toddler sign language) but havent had a phone call.
Mobiles have been off since last night, so hope they didnt text me lol.
Wind has really calmed down now but we're having big wet snow flakes.

x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi
Kim - what a shame for you all    Sounds totally exhausting   Hope the littlies pick up soon and you both feel better too. Can't imagine looking after 2 sick babies at the same time as feeling poorly myself.

Ali - happy birthday to Kirsty - bless her. 1 already   

Any - you got the grant - Yeah   

We had snow yesterday - it fell quickly but then melted with all the rain and gale force winds at night. Yuk. Our chair arrived from mothercare so only took a week rather than 3 weeks which is great. Needs to be built up so another weekend job for Ross! Midwife app went fine - blood pressure and urine OK and she took bloods for iron, glucose and antibodies so waiting on results of those. I asked about my bump as people keep commenting it is small but she said all is well as they go on measurements and I am measuring 27 cm at 27 weeks. Reassuring. Also booked us on antenatal classes to start in about 3 weeks - they run 4 classes. 

Linz - hope the sniffing is going OK    and Carrieanne - do you have another date for a scan app?

Sorry for lack of personals for everyone - just rushing down for some lunch x


----------



## anyamac

PB, I keep getting the same comments as you. "You're looking awfully neat". "Your bump is tiny"...""You're carrying very low"....""Your weight is all baby"....does my head in. 
People dont realise how these things can worry you. Plus  i've defo put weight/fat on on my legs, hips, bum and face...

Midwife also told me not to worry as my uterus also measures bang on for the weeks i am.
I personally think my bump is huge lol  .

I'v just ordered some Raspberry Leaf Tea from Holland and Barrett. It was recommended to me for use from about week 32 (a cup a day...then building it up) to prepare uterus for labour. Read quite a few reviews and a lot of women felt their labour was quicker and easier and their uterus shrank back to it's previous size more quickly. I love fruit teas anyway (still off the black kind lol) so i thought i couldnt go wrong.

Linz, also managed to get some mixed nuts so you dont need to bother getting me the Tesco ones  .

Sent for a webcam yesterday and downloaded Skype as my Mum kept bugging me about wanting to see the bump lol. Hopefully it'll arrive soon and i can figure out how to work it. No more lounging in front of laptop in my pjs, hair in a messy bun and no make up on heehhee....
I agree with her though that it'll be fab to have one Junior is here as she'll get to see him/her and he/she'll get to see Grannie and Grandad in Germany.

How is everybody else?
x


----------



## Alidoll

Oh Kim, poor babies..wee Megan must be feeling everything is out to get her. Can totally sympathize as Kirsty had the vomiting on Tuesday and now Andy has it (he was up at 4am throwing up). Means Kirsty's party has been cancelled for Sunday as don't want his folks getting it or making my dad ill again if its a different strain. According to the docs there's a lot of it about at the moment so just a lottery whether you get it or not I'm afraid.

Anya / PB - starts feeling real when all the stuff starts to arrive..dead exciting tho eh! I was pretty neat until the last few weeks then just ballooned..felt like a whale! 

Better go as kirsty not quite worked out glass doors yet..that she can't get the thing on the other side!


----------



## anyamac

> Better go as kirsty not quite worked out glass doors yet..that she can't get the thing on the other side!


    
x


----------



## Corrinann

aw kim  - poor you  - hope eveyone feels better soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Hope ur all ok. Been having a quiet weekend. We both went to a Chinese Buffet last night (and ate far too much)   and spent today catching up with housework and watching Hubby put up the roman blinds in guest room and nursery.

Off for a bath now.

So sad about Amada Holdens baby  . Cant wait to hold Junior in my arms. 30 weeks tomorrow, which feels like a bit of a milestone. Only 8 weeks left till we have to head out to Ness.

x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

Anya - i had no idea about Amanda Holden till i just looked it up online.  Thats just awful news, awful. Thats great thats you at 30 weeks now, it is a milestone.  Cant wait to see bump and yourself off course lol.  Where do you get Chinese buffet in Benbecula?!!  Should i get excited??  Im still waiting to hear from my cousin and whether shes coming or not!  Have you got any plans Friday or Saturday?  You still have a few days to let me know if you change your mind about nuts or anything else i can get you! Its no bother!

Carrieann - how you getting on?  When is your next scan?

I got my prescription through yesterday, wowsers seems like an awful lot of hormones! Nearly 200 progynova tablets and 70 cyclogest pessaries!!I hope im fortunate enough to use them all!  Sorry for very short post, its late now and im ready to crash out.

Hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz, dont get too excited about the chinese lol. It was a one off in the Dark Island Hotel.
They are  doing an Indian Buffet Night next month and then a Mexican, followed by an Italian.
Would really fancy the Mexican and Italian but i suppose i'll be away then having Junior, or just back with a hungry mouth to breastfeed lol....

Great news about all your hormones arriving. Fingers are crossed that you get to use them all.
I used to dread the pessaries but it just became part of the routine towards the end. Top tip: Use the back door for Cyclogest! Much cleaner...   just dont fart for the first 5 mins after inserting  .

Managed to get 10 hours work this week between the 2 nurseries (so  far). Just phoned the jobcentre to say i didnt feel it was worth my while claiming at the moment as i have some work and if i send my Maternity Allowance form back they would insist on paying maternity allowance straight away if i'm not working and then i wouldnt be able to help out in nursery (if that makes sense).
This woman actually seemed to know her stuff and advised I still claim to have my national insurance covered and just declare the hours i work. She also said i dont have to send the maternity allowance form back straight away.
I like to be organised though and would rather have sent it sooner than later.

I hate having to fill out all these forms (and gather loads of evidence). To top it all i got a pile of forms from the Scottish Social Services Council today stating  i have to fill them in, send loads of verified copies and evidence plus a cheque for £125!!!!   They are totally milking it so that i can get my German qualifications accepted....and how am i supposed to still have pay slips from 1997-2003!!!! Sods law i shredded them just over a year ago. This always happens. U hang on to stuff for years and never need it and as soon as you get rid of it you need it.

Sorry, rant over! lol

Have a fab day all of u.
x


----------



## molly76

Hello Ladies, Hope everyone is well and all the babies and hubbies are feeling well again - nothing worse than vomiting, not good.

 belated birthday to Kirsty - I cannot believe a year has passed, hope Kirsty is feeling well Ali - have you reorganised the party? xx

Anya - It's great that you got your grant - typical about all the wage slips, you keep things for years never needing them - then when you decide to shred them and they're gone - then you need them!!
Hope you get it all sorted out. Really enjoying Island parish at the moment - very funny xx

Hi Linz - Good luck with your next treatment, fingers and toes xxxxxx for you - that's lots of meds to get through xx     

Hi PB, hope you're feeling well xx

Well I had a nice few days with my friend, relaxing and didn't do much! Aoife is getting on fine - happy in her cot - usual crying and then drifts off to sleep! I got a cot mobile on ebay for her and that helps also! I tried her with a spoon of babyrice this morning as I think she's really hungry and am about to collapse with all the BF, wasn't all that interested in any of it food/formula!! Think she's at it with all the feeds and comfort sucks a lot of the time!! Will try again tomorrow - was debating what to do with the food? hard to know when to feed as every baby different?

There's a fine fall of snow here! Didn't expect that one this morning, hoping it won't last - typical as Allan away until friday - too dodge to take the car out!!

Hi to rest of gang xx


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi girls ,
          Hope everyone is well. can you believe the snow again. I am sick of it xxx I have an appointment on Wednesday for my next baseline scan.
Anya 30 weeks you must be so excited xxx
PB How are you getting on?
Linz When are you next up at the hospital? Rocky Horror Glee tonight (Yippee)
Sorry for the short entry I am ready to sleep now xxx
Take care everyone x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Molly
great to have u back lol. Yeah "Island Parish" is hillarious. Father Roddy is some character. He used to be based on our island before he got sent south. That's defo what he's like in real life  .
Wow Aiofe on the baby rice. She's getting big. Might give ur sore (.)(.) a rest if you can top her up with solids. I suppose on of the mums is best to advise u on when and what to feed.
You have done so well to have perciveered all this time, despite the pain.
No doubt i'll be thinking about you when i start feeding Junior   and I'll be looking for advice.

Is the snow gone now? we had quite a nice day yesterday. Sun was out for a change. Still feels cold though.

Carrieanne, all is crossed for tomorrow. Once scan shows lining nice and thin you'll be good to go in no time. I think it's usually round about day 8 they rescan u, isn't it? Exciting an scary all at the same time as we put so many hopes and dreams on the outcome of it.
Your time will come....      ! This is a lucky thread. Sometimes it just takes a few goes to find the right protocol and embie.

Linz, sorry forgot to say i have no plans for friday or saturday yet. Text me once ur here. I'm off all day friday and saturday so available for cuppas and chats. Has your cousin decided yet if she is coming? I'll try to order  some great weather (seeing ur house is just across from a lovely beach).


Ali, how are the 2 patients?

Kim, how are u coping? Are u all any better? Chris back to work yet? Must be so exhausting foor you.  

Did any of u watch "One born" last night? Hughie was howling with laughter at the poor spaced out woman. Hope i dont end up like that hee hee. He's probably film me and put it on youtube.
The wee girl was supercute though.

Sarah, Wubble, Fe, Mat hope ur all ok.

PB congratulations on being 7 months pregant!!!  
Have u started ur extra antenatal classes yet? I cant believe we still havent been offered any up here. Feel like i'm constantly nagging the midwife and she keeps saying "we'll organise them soon"....yeah right. I'm away in less than 8 weeks...eeek.

All you Mums, when did u all start ur maternity leave? Like how many weeks before due date? Just don;t know when i should be thinking about starting mine.
Still feeling ok now, but dont wanna look back one all the chaos after Junior arrival starts and wish i had gone off before. Dont think i'll get much relaxing done after he/she is here lol.

x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, just a short one before Andy gets in from work. 

Anya - I was put on gardening leave a few wks before I was officially meant to go off as was stressed about work and had the guestational diabetes which made me feel utterly crap. If I remember correctly though was meant to finish on the 8th January and my due date was the 10th Feb if that's any help to you.

Kirsty teething again so she was really unhappy last night and ended up sandwiched between us. needless to say I got no sleep whatsoever! 

Thankfully though the vomiting has stopped - Kim, how's the girls and Chris? You ok?

Was looking at cute scan photos today - the lassie having twins at my work brought them in.

Hope everybody is ok...gotta go as that's Andys car pulling into the driveway.


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Yeah Anya - 30 weeks  - another milestone for you.

My cousin had her baby boy on Sunday, 6 weeks early weighing 5lb, and my midwife said she thinks they maybe got the due date a bit out as that is a good weight for a baby at that stage. Baby Greig is doing well and has to stay in an incubator for a little while yet. Can't wait to see him - bought him a really cute outfit yesterday. My cousin now has an infection and whilst they investigate what it is she cannot see her baby    

It is great to be on holiday this week. We went to the cinema today then meeting different friends for lunch/coffee later in the week with a trip to also see the King's Speech. Had put the car in for a service today - hate when the garage ring and say we found such and such so it will cost you an extra £100 - bah. Better that than the car not starting though!

On Sunday taking a trip to mamas and papas to purchase the moses basket - exciting.

My antenatal classes start in a couple of weeks and they run 4 classes in total. 

All the talk of Chinese, Indian, Mexican food is making me hungry    Ross has booked a Valentine's meal on Sunday but the venue is a surprise so looking forward to it.

Hi to all and sorry for lack of personals x x x


----------



## Alidoll

PB - lucky you about the Valentine meal! Don't think Andys booked anything yet (including Monday off) as its my 40th birthday..honestly, unless I smack him about the head with the telephone directory, I'd be easier booking it myself.

As we had to cancel Kirsty's wee party till this Sunday, he will likely say that's my party as well so might not get to do anything on my actual birthday and he'll head into work instead. Won't even have Kirsty for company as she'll be at nursery....bah!


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

just a quickie from me.  Feeling very flat and down these last few days, dont know if its the effects of hormones or just the effects of going through treatment again.  Picked up my mega bag of hormones today, the pessaries are alot smaller than i thought.  Hmmm i feel lots of TMI questions coming along soon lol.  Anya, thanks for top tip.  Im a bit confused as to having two entrances to choose from.  I presumed it just went one way lol.  Anyway..... my cousin is not coming anymore, so im Linz no mates!  Do you fancy meeting for lunch on Friday?  My plane due in at 9.30, so ill probably head to hospital, check in with them and make sure i can switch on equipment incase of emergency lol.  Then head to house and dump bags.  I will bring appropriate waterproof jacket and beach shoes incase of chance of walks!  

Carrieanne - all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.  Whats next stage for you if lining as it should be?  My baseline scan is 21st, so another week and a half yet!  Feels like ages away and that im in no rush for it to come around.  Cant believe how different i am about it all this time.

Ali - so glad all the vomiting has stopped.  Im cyber smacking Andy around head for you so he gets his finger out lol. You never know, maybe hes playing it cool and hes got something lovely planned.  If not, come to Benbecula and myself and Anya will help you celebrate in style!

Hey to PB, Mathilde, Kim, Molly, Sarah, Corrin and everyone else ive missed.  Memory not good at best of times never mind when tired lol.

Night night xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Hope you'll start feeling better soon - those horomones are tough going and difficult to be on - you'll get through it - hope your trip goes ok and the weather stays dryish for your walks xx

Hi PB, Hope your cousin sees her baby soon, that will be hard for her, wow 5lbs, so cute and tiny compared to my big baby! Do you think IVF or fertility treated women have bigger babies? Anyone I know who's had IVF seem to have a bigger baby? Hope you are keeping well and enjoy Valentines day dinner xx

Hi Anya, I started my mat leave on the 2nd ausgust - due 23rd august,then I went 2 weeks over   I took holidays before, only because I was so huge and had pelvic problems, depends on how you'll feel? Work gets harder towards the end. Am sure the BF will go fine for you - since I've decided to give it up in a few weeks - am feeling quite sad now as it is a lovely thing to do - when the pain disappears. can't believe you're 30 weeks  - not long to go now xx  

Hi Carrie anne, Good luck today for your scan xx    

Hi Ali, Hope you get treated for  your bday!! am sure a plan is in process

better head now - typing looks a mess!


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone ,
                                  Hope you are all well.PB How is your cousin I hope she is feeling better soon and can see her little one asap xx
Linz Hope you are feeling better    your way. It is such an emotional rollercoaster we are on just now but imagine how good it will be if we get our dream xxxx  
Ali Your husband has probably got something really nice for your 40th xIm glad Kirsty is feeling better. 
Anya How are you doing? Hope you are feeling  good x
I had my scan today and everything is good to go    I have been given my injections to start on Friday x I am excited but scared at the same time xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz, yeah it's a date. I'm currently car-less. If i cant borrow one we could maybe just walk up to the Stepping Stone for lunch (or worst case have it in the hospital lol).....or there's An Calladh (great paninis and homemade soup).
Text me when ur here. Do u want me to head to house with u? I could meet u at the hospital.
Sorry ur feeling down. Probably just the hormones (combined with all the hopes we put in to it).
I'll be available for all ur TMI questions  . Dont be shy....hee hee.

PB, such a shame about ur cousin. Couldnt imagine not holding or seeing my baby. Bad enough waiting for it to arrive safely. Hope she gets the all clear soon.
Exciting news about ur moses basket. Bet it wont be the only thing you leave M&P with that day  .
Sounds like ur having lots of fun between cinema and friends.

Ali, all is crossed for a nice surprise for ur birthday. Men dont always put as much thought in to these things as us ladies. 
Thanks for tips re: maternity. Now thinking about starting mine on 28th march. That will give me a week at home before we have to head out to Inverness.
Incase my nesting instinct sets in lol. So far i must admit to having been extremely lazy. And i used to be so houseproud  hee hee.

Carrie Anne, good luck for tomorrow. That's u another step closer.   U'll soon be injecting in ur sleep. All worth it in the long run.

Molly, i now see what u mean about work getting harder lol. Was doing some relief in one of the nurseries yesterday from 8:45 till 15:45 and I was absolutely shattered come dinner time. Could hardly keep my eyes open and ended up going to bed really early. The worst were my feet though. Made the mistake of wearing boots in stead of trainers. My toes were killing me by the time i got home.
It'll be good money wise though as the school/nursery is closed friday/monday and tue next week. Gonna lose 3 days pay.

Hubby is starting to struggle a bit with his work. The constant labouring (mixing cement and heaving bricks all day) and being out in the cold and rain all day isnt good for his fibro myalgia. He is in constant pain and indicated the other night that he doesnt think he can stick it much longer. Some nights he can hardly walk straight and he's hunched over in pain. Can also tell he's feeling miserable.
Really feel for him. Just not a lot of work up here to pick and chose from. He's got his heart set on doing a plumbing course but that will probably mean going away to the mainland for a long time and not having an income and paying out for digs and the course.
Worrying...but also want to support him as it's awful seeing him in so much pain.
Would rather we could all go out with him(including Junior and 3 dogs lol).

Think he's decided to see a career's adviser for more info.

Keep ur fingers crossed that all will work out well in the long run.

Kim, hugs to u all.  

x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Hope your all well.  Just a quick post as im getting ready to head down to Anyaland!  Feeling bit brighter, looking forward to my wee working holiday!  Anya, dont worry i have car courtesy of health board with full tank lol.  I land about 9.30.  So up to yourself what you fancy doing.  If you fancy coming to help me figure out the machines and check in to the house you are more than welcome!  Do i pass your house on way to my house?  If so i could always collect you if its to early to meet at hospital.  Ive been told that we should go to the hebridean jewellery place for lunch!  I love to eat, so happy to go where ever you think.  We can give the hospital canteen a miss though seeing ill be there next week at it!  Ill also have to get a few essentials for house, so if you need to do any shopping we can do that to!  Excited to meet you, at least i dont have to ask you what your wearing seeing you'll be the one wearing the bump lol.

Carrieanne - great news you've been given go ahead for injections.  Im sure this time it will be a breeze for you doing it.  Hope your feeling good and staying positive.

No doubt i will be posting properly over next week as i will have plenty time on my hands!  Better go now as lots to do xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Gang - it's taken me a while to find the new thread!

Hi Linz and Anya - hope you both had a great time and plenty of chats, nice to do that x

Anya - your poor DH - that sounds so painful. fingers xxx he'll get something easier or retrain,it's hard to be in so much pain, hope you're well otherwise xx

Ali - hoping you have had ?? a good birthday?? or is it this week?

Carrieanne - good luck with injections, how do you feel taking them?

Well we've an appointment with Dr Lowe tomo at NW - wanted to find out when I could start again - and when safe to do so - we didn't have any frosties so will need to be a full cycle - will see what she says - haven't met her before?

Heading to IKEA today as pouring rain here - hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Molly 
that's so exciting!   We'll be here for u every step of the way. Aiofe is the proof that it does work and u can fall pregnant.
Dr Lowe is lovely. We met her once or twice. Good luck for tomorrow. Will u be taking ur little angel to show her off on the ward?

Met Linz on fri and sat for lunch. Had a great time dragging her through the bog and over a suspension bridge  . Her poor hire car nearly lost its door  . She's lovely.

Linz, hope ur enjoying ur lunch with ur friend.

Well, Junior's furniture and pram finally arrived last night. Hubby busy banging up the stairs, trying to assemble it. Cant wait to clean it and fill it with baby clothes and toys hee hee.
Practised folding the pram up last night and tried to figure out where to clip the car seat.
All seems fairly easy.

Lovely day today. Sun's out. Took the 3 woofers to teh beach earlier for a swim. They are smelling nice and seaweedy now. Was totally roasting down there. Bring on the summer.

Cant wait to hear ur news about tomorrow, Molly.

Ali, hope Kirsty is having a nice party today. Have some cake for me. 

Love to everybody else.

x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

apologies for th elack of posts - I've popped on for some quick reads.

Very very late happy birthday to Kirsty! And happy birthday to mum! Hope you get some (nice) surprises!
Good luck tomorrow Molly - Dr Lowe has been great with us.

Anya and Linz, glad you had a fab meet up.  Linz - best of luck with the next instalment! Keeping everything crossed.  Any, so sorry to hear about DH's health.  Hope baby preps are taking both your minds off it.

Carrie Anne, hope injections going ok - I was so scared for my first one, but then found them not too bad.

AF arrived on Friday - always a bit of a disappointment, but we're due to start process again in April so we've booked a few days in Spain in March.  I've never been so looking forward to that v v much!

Hope everyone else good - especially expanding PB!

Mx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya - Glad you had a good time with Linz, hope the furniture making is going well! We were in Ikea for nearly four hours, it was so so busy that I didn't have the energy to get the items, carry them to the checkout, then to the home delivery section so will order online instead!  I do love ikea or any kind of shopping to be honest! 
Will let you know how it goes tomorrow, thought would check out all options since am off until the summer, some part of me is nervous about going again through the rollercoaster again. To be honest I rang up just wondering when an appointment would be available - didn't think there would be one so soon. I will have to bring Aoife with us - could leave her with sis in law but don't want people knowing yet as the questions are too much so best to keep it quiet. I did phone up to ask if I could take her and Anne said it would be fine - I didn't want to upset anyone in the waiting room walking in with a baby.

Hi Mathilde, Hope you'll have a lovely break in Spain and I'm        that this will be your year fingers xxxxxx  for you xx

Well that's all my news, ended up in edinburgh until 9:15pm!! Met up with friends so not home long, better head to my bed! night folks xx


----------



## molly76

Just a quick line to write - met with Dr Lowe and it went fine. Since we had no frozen embryos to fall back on, it's such a pity but anyway we're off on the rollercoaster within the next few months hopefully.
The paperwork has changed again, seems to change a lot. That's all really - it was strange to be back in a way but nice to see familiar faces.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## anyamac

Molly, great news. We'll all be here for u on the rollercoaster  . Have they given u rough dates yet? Was thinking about you yesterday.

Hi Mat, great to hear from you again. Holiday sounds like just the thing you need before the madness starts again. You never know you and Molly might be sniffing together come april.

Lovely day here. Sunny but cold. 
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - that's great. Must be nice too for the doctors when IVF is succesful and they see the great results and your little Aoife    Sounds like it won't be long until you are popping the drugs again! I thought it funny that you spent 4 hours in IKEA then left with nothing to place an online order. I rarely go but when I do we always seem to purchase extras that we never intended especially in the marketplace where they have all the kitchen stuff and bits and pieces. We need a trip there to buy another shelving unit for all our CDs and DVDs. Keeps them all tidy. I get annoyed when Ross has them scattered around - maybe that will change when the baby arrives and I won't be quite so houseproud      

Kim - how are the twins? Have they recovered yet? Hope so x

Mat - lovely to hear from you. A wee trip to Spain sounds fab before you start treatment again. A good chance to soak up a little sun and relax with good food and wine x 

Anya - have you filled your baby furniture with books, clothes and toys yet? How exciting. Bet you cannot wait to complete the nursery. Finally complete the mat all form and sending off today so I can let you know how quickly they reply. Hope it doesn't go astray in the post - would send me nuts having to gather all the originals again from HR etc! 

Carrieanne - have you started your injections yet? How are you getting on with them? Thanks for asking about my cousin. The baby is still at NW and the staff have been brill - they even have separate accom that my cousin can stay in to save her travelling in daily to see the baby. He lost 6 oz and had jaundice and is still in the incubator but he put on an ounze when measured yesterday and today they should be allowed to hold him and try breast feeding! I started back at work this week and can't get time off but mum is visiting tomorrow. We had planned to go last week but weren't allowed as my cousin had an infection and only grandparents were allowed in to visit the baby.

Linz - how are you feeling now? Your hormones will be all over the place    Great you and Anya managed to meet for a chat. I laughed at you saying the pessaries are smaller than you thought - I thought they were quite big. I used the front door and as Anya says it is a bit messy. I got used to it though. Think I ended up staying on them until I was 16 weeks pregnant although I cut down from 12 weeks on. Must have went through box loads of them!  

Ali - happy birthday! Hope you got some lovely pressies x Did you do anything to celebrate the big 4 0?

I seem to have expanded a bit over my week off. Had a shopping trip to mamas and papas on Sunday and bought the moses basket, bedding, changing mat and a couple of toys. Also got some bright maternity clothes as fed up being in black tops and trousers! Such a lovely store. Both mums came with us and I think they really enjoyed it. This weekend we are going to order the pram and car seat and I think that's the main essentials bought. My auntie called last night to say she is half way through knitting a shawl - that will be our third    as two other relatives have already done one. I didn't like to say though as she had already started.  

Hi to anyone I have missed


----------



## febe

Hi All

Sorry havent been on here for ages, have been trying to keep up with all thats been going on tho.

Work is just gone mental and even the nights/days/weeks are going so quick, cant believe we are already half wway thro February!

Linz great to hear from, how exciting meetin up with anya, hope your feeling better this week.

Mat so sorry that treatment never worked stayed positive and sending you    to you.  It will be great getting away for a wee break and some sunshine and warm weather.

Anya glad to hear your loving looking after the wee boy, how exciting getting all your furniture all built juniors room will be looking amazing!

Aildoll - happy belated birthday to you hope your Hunny gave you a massive surprise, and wow kirsty is one how cute bet the time just feels like yesterday when she was born (well so to speak)  Hope your all better now too.

Kim how are you all, have you managed to get rid of this horrible cold?  Nothing worse bad enought looking after self never mind 2 wee one too.  How the girls, sorry cant remember their names did the other one get chick pox too or did she manage to avoid them?  Sorry for lack of girls names.

Preciousbundle - well where was your surprise valentines diner, what a romantic your hunny is?

Molly - wow thats great you are getting started on treatment in a few months how exciting fingers crossed for you.  Sorry to be rude but what treatment do you get?  Did you get it funded last time and do you get it funded this time or have to pay?  Or is that just a really stupid question?

Carrieanne how you doing?  All the other newbies hope your all well!

Hi to anyone else i have missed out hope your doing well.

Well im now 16 wks and starting to get a small bump already and already have my mat trouser and jeans on there are so comfy compaired to normal clothes.  when did everyone else start to show?  When did you start buying stuff?  Still waiting on a date for our 20 wk scan too wish it would hurry up.  Been keepins ok so far just my trapped wind its so painful and annoying, started drinking peppermint tea to see if that helps any.  Do any of u sleep on ur tummy?  if so how safe is it to keep sleeping on ur tummy?  when shold you stop?  Where is the ebst place to buy mat clothes?  Sorry so many question.

Better get back to work boss away the now so just tho better quickly post on here as not been on for so long.

Take care

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Fe
I shall try to help with some of your questions    I think I started to show around 16 weeks - def have photos at just under 20 weeks and a bump is visible. My bump isn't very big at all though. I was worried if everything was OK and midwife said they go by measurements and they are fine. I was in the queue today and the lady next to me had a bigger bump at 22 weeks than mine at 29 weeks but everyone is different.  
For buying mat clothes my best buys have been from mothercare, mamas and papas and new look. I got fab work trousers and tops from mothercare, a great wee jacket and leggings from new look which has seen me through the winter, and a few nice going out type tops and dress from mamas and papas - they are a bit pricier. Got some cargo pants from there on Sunday instead of my usual black leggings and knee high boot look! Weirdly my mat jeans fitted really well at first but as the bump got bigger they slip down - only good for dog walking now. 

I started buying for the baby after the 20 week scan I think. Bought most of the main stuff this month really. Bet you can't wait - shouldn't be long till you get your date for the 20 week scan.

I think I was told not to sleep on tummy or back if at all possible around the 14 week mark. Got used to it quite quickly as I always slept on my tummy - you will find as bump gets a bit bigger that you won't want to anyway. Anya and I both bought a pregnancy support pillow called the dreamgenii (can get it from amazon and mothercare etc) and I think it is fab. Stops me rolling onto back as it goes under the body and into the small of the back. Comfy for supporting legs too. My friend who had twins found it not to be of help as her bump was really big but I can recommend it - costs about £40 so best to buy early and get maximum use. You can use it later as a feeding pillow x x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Fe

Wow time defo flies....

I can agree with PB that new look's maternity over the bump leggings (2 Pack for about £14.99) are a god send. Also i found dorothy perkins do really nice maternity tops etc. Got a pair of leggings from there but they are quite see through.
Maternity Bras from mothercare i found the best. Especially the tshirt ones.

Was given a pair of maternity jeans but found them really uncomfortable as they kept slipping down. Tend to wear leggings and knee boots or dresses/leggins in public and trackie bottoms (the old ones still fit) or pj bottoms round the house.

Next  do a really nice wide leg black over the bump joga trousers. They are really smart for work and just as comfy as pjs. About £17.99. Highly recommended.

Got a few second hand maternity bits on ebay. Saves a lot of money.

Think i also started showing round about the 16 week mark. I think i look hugs, but a lot of people comment how tiny i am lol. Again, same as PB, midwife says i measure bang on for the weeks i should be.

I used to sleep on my tummy all the time and can highly recommend the dreamgenii pillow. It hugs ur belly and legs at the front and supports the small of ur back, to stop u rolling over. Midwife told me not to lie on back, especially after 32 weeks as baby will use ur body as a hammock and end up in back to back position, resulting in a longer, more painful labour. Also it stops the blood flow to some organs if baby lies in a certain way.

Was told the most natural side to lie on is ur left. That is also the way the dreamgenii is designed. 
It's so comfy. Dont know if i'll be able to sleep without it once Junior is here lol.

Forgot to mention, it also doubles up as a breastfeeding support pillow.

I think we started buying things around 16 weeks. Would have waited to 20, but the sales were too good to turn down the chance, so just bit the bullet and went for it. Thought i had jinxed things, but once the stuff started arriving (and nothing bad happened lol) it was hard to stop shopping.

Mamas and Papas and mothercare websites are fab. U get to read reviews and can order online...

I also suffer/ed with heartburn/trapped wind. Gaviscon Aniseed (yuck) from the doctors was a godsend for heartburn. Also found Appletiser, followed by hubby rubbing my back, so i could burp eased the trapped wind a bit.

Another purchase i find fab is my gymball. So comfy to sit on (an exercise...not that i've done much lol), especially if u start getting a sore back. Usually sit on it when i'm on the laptop.

x


----------



## Linz7

Hey!

Molly - soo excited for you hopping onboard again lol.  Its a thought in one way but you are proof of the best outcome possible!  Time to start the brazil nuts, pineapple juice etc!  Your right though, they are constantly changing everything.  I can bearly keep up!  How is Aoife doing?  Have you stopped BF yet?

Mathilde - thankyou and lovely to hear from you!  April will be here before you know it!  We went on holiday in January and it did us both the world of good.  We made sure we rested lots, sunbathed lots and just enjoyed some time where we left all our troubles behind.  We didnt discuss anything about treatment or anything stressful.  We really took a break from everything.  You will come back refreshed and ready to start again!

Ali - happy belated birthday!  I hope you had a good one and that everyone is back to good health!

PB - i was laughing at you laughing about me and the size of the pessaries   , Anya was round earlier and i had to double check that we all had the same size of pessaries.  She confirmed we did and also thought same as you lol.  I must have been expecting some big monster size lol, so i guess i was relieved that they were smaller than i imagined.  Hilarious   .  No doubt i will be asking more when i start, maybe i wont find them so small then lol.  Thats good news about your cousins wee one that they will finally be able to hold him.  I hope thats him on the mend now,  poor wee thing.  Hope your cousin is doing ok to, cant imagine how she must be coping.

Febe - lovely to hear from you and wow 16 weeks already!  Thats great!  Plenty mummies and mummies to be on here to help you with all your questions!

Carrieann - hows the injecting going? You must be a pro by now!  Whens your next scan?  You never know, we may end up in NW together!!  Missed Glee last night, wont get to see it until i get home on Thursday!

Anya - hilarious, the vase we were looking at is on this page.  I just saw an advert for Wilkinson Plus, how weird is that lol.

Kim - how are you and the girls?  Is everyone better now?

Ive been having a lovely time in Anyaland.  We've met for lunch three times now, and as soon as we met it was as if we were old friends meeting up!  I guess in one sense thats what it was.  Its been great to chat and Anya is so lovely too!  Junior also is gorgeous   Anya was kind enough to let me see Junior!!  Oh and its true, Anya took me through bogs, over a rickety bridge and into a funny little black house where i couldnt see a thing lol.  Ive been feeling better, i think its being away from home and just chilling.  Its been a great working holiday.  Ive got my baseline scan on Monday, so will see what happens then!  Time for me to shut up shop for the day, love to all those i have mentioned.

xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks -just a quickie as trying to get Kirsty off to sleep...she has a really sore throat at the moment as her crying is very hoarse sounding so have given her some Calpol and waiting for the pink magic to work!

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Had a lovely day - Andy took me out for lunch then to see the kings speech as Kirsty was at nursery. Felt weird having a day to ourselves! 

Andy bought me a lovely Sheila Fleet bracelet and chocolates - yum!

Work been a nightmare so was too busy to post last wk. Still hectic and will no doubt get worse as lots of staff accepted voluntary redundancy but will try and post when I can so sorry about lack of personals..good luck to those on or about to start the coaster. Wish I was joining you but would need to self fund again and the money pot is empty and time isn't on my side now so Kirsty will just have to be spoiled rotten by mummy and daddy instead! I love her with all my heart and am so fortunate IVF worked for us. I pray it'll work for everyone here.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks -just a quickie as trying to get Kirsty off to sleep...she has a really sore throat at the moment as her crying is very hoarse sounding so have given her some Calpol and waiting for the pink magic to work!

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Had a lovely day - Andy took me out for lunch then to see the kings speech as Kirsty was at nursery. Felt weird having a day to ourselves! 

Andy bought me a lovely Sheila Fleet bracelet and chocolates - yum!

Work been a nightmare so was too busy to post last wk. Still hectic and will no doubt get worse as lots of staff accepted voluntary redundancy but will try and post when I can so sorry about lack of personals..good luck to those on or about to start the coaster. Wish I was joining you but would need to self fund again and the money pot is empty and time isn't on my side now so Kirsty will just have to be spoiled rotten by mummy and daddy instead! I love her with all my heart and am so fortunate IVF worked for us. I pray it'll work for everyone here.


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone ,
                            Hope everyone is well . Mathilde sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I think a nice break away will do you both good. DH and I went away to Turkey after our failed cycle and it did us the world of good.
Linz - Glad you are having a good time with Anya . It would be cool if we ended up in Ninewells the same time xx 
PB and Anya I am glad you are both keeping well and how exciting getting all ready for the arrival of your precious bundles. 
Molly how exciting about your news.Dr Lowe is really nice.
Febe Glad you are keeping well . You have so many exciting times ahead of you 
I am managing okay with my injections now(I have mastered it)lol. I have a scan tomorrow and then one on Friday as I am on a higher dose of a different drug so they want me in twice. Then we will go from there x


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, glad you had a lovely birthday and could spend some time together, was the king's speech good? It looks like a great film. Hope Kirsty is a bit better today, she's having some time the poor thing xx

Hi Linz, good Luck with the baseline scan, fingers xxx for you      Still BF but planning to finish start of March, need to finish before I start the process again. That'll take me to six months of BF so am happy with that x Yep back to the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!

Hi Carrieanne, Dr Lowe is lovely, I had Dr Kay the last time, hoping the scans go well for you xx

Hi Febe, Glad you're doing well and 16 weeks already. We were funded for 3 attempts on the NHS, but our first attempt was successful and we now have a baby, we are not entitled to any further NHS funding. We're self funding from now on. Am hoping we will have more embryos this time and perhaps will be able to freeze some. I managed to produce 3 eggs last time after a very long treatment - took 3 months to get to that stage. One of the embryos slowed down, I had 2 embryos put back in, one didn't take and the other is asleep at the moment. All you need is one good one to work. Hoping we will be lucky the second time, fingers xxx

Hi PB, I know hours spent in IKEA and still nada!! Going back down in two weeks as Hubby away to work Friday - need to go during the week this time. Weekends just so busy there!! Hope you're well and feeling good xx

Hi Anya, Kim, Mathilde hope you're all well xx

One of my other cousins had a baby boy yesterday 7lbs 6ozs, another boy, that's 4 boys so far this year. My SIL is heading to Inverness Fri, she's having an elective section the following week, she's had 3 IVF's and 1 FET, got pregnant with last attempt of IVF.

Not much other news, Allan away to work Friday again, home for a week and away for two weeks. So back to our own again. Better head and do some work - awake since 6am - seem to have an early riser!!


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - can I ask why you need to stop breastfeeding before starting the IVF process - is it because of the drugs you need to take? Reason I am wondering is because I would like to breastfeed and wonder whether I would need to stay off HRT (same drugs more or less as the IVF ie. oestrogen and progesterone) or whether I can take my HRT and still breastfeed.
I will check with the GP at a later date but wondered whether you had been advised not to breastfeed whilst taking the IVF drugs?

I think you have done great doing 6 months of BF - that is my goal but I will try not to get upset if I can't manage. Some of my friends have been adamant they wanted to BF and then just found it really hard to do although others seem to have no probs and one still breastfeeds 18 months on!!


----------



## anyamac

Eeeeek....no more Fife Board!!!!!  

Bubblicous I see our "Accupuncture in the Fife Area" thread has been removed. It was really useful for anybody looking for treatment in the Fife area. Any chance of geting it back, or do we need to start a new one?

How come all the sub areas have been removed? Or will they be back? Just a bit confusing at the moment.

PB, I  dont think u need to take HRT whist BF as ur body still produces the missing hormones.
I think the main reason we have to take HRT is to prevent Osteoporosis at a  later age and i think BF again can help prevent it.
I'm long over the hot flushes etc....  ....but no harm in double checking with ur GP.

Molly congrats on ur cousins boy and good luck to ur SIL. What is it with us rollercoaster girls hee hee. We all seem to be producing baby girls  .

Hugs to everybody else.
x


----------



## bubblicous

anya - im so sorry about that quite a few threads have went missing during the change over though mainly on the central board probably easier to start a new one though i will have a look for the old one


----------



## molly76

Hi PB, I think it's due to not having periods while BF? I still get periods though but Dr Lowe did say when finished BF to contact Anne - I didn't think to ask but I don't think you would be able to carry on BF while on those horomones - wouldn't think it'd good for the baby?? Must google it? You'd better check with GP first. Honestly I don't know how I'll go back to work - will need to retrain!!

I never thought I would get to six months as had been so sore, I know lots of people BF for months and even years!!! six months I think is my limit, it's easier though as you go on, but like you say, give it a try and if it doesn't suit or work out, don't beat yourself up xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Thanks Molly and Anya. I shall check with GP too. Looks like I will be advised to wait until I have finished BF before starting HRT. Not sure if you are a member of the Daisy Network Anya but I have asked there too as they have a medical advisor. Someone emailed me to say they thought the Dr had previously advised that if you have had a premature menopause it is fine to BF but wouldn't recommend much longer than 6 months - think it is because longer than that could potentially start to have an effect on bone density. Will let you know the advice when I hear back   

Molly - I didn't even realise you generally don't get periods whilst BF! Immaterial for me as I don't get them anyway unless on the HRT. Learn something new everyday    

My counsin's baby has been moved from NW to a small hospital near her home as they are quite happy with him - as soon as he can feed without the tubes he will get home. 

My legs and ankles and feet were really swollen last night. I think it is because I sit so much throughout the day at my job then also drive to work and back. This morning my feet look really puffy and shoes feel tight. Did anyone else have this whilst pregnant?

Hi to all and have a good day x


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB
I joined the daisynetwork years ago, but never actually posted on their forums.
Havent been on there for years now.

Have u phoned the midwife about ur swollen ankles etc? I was told to phone mine straight away if fingers or legs started swelling as it could be a sign of preeclampsia.
Dont want to scare u, but it could be peace of mind.

Was on mothercare last night and ordered a fitted terry waterproof mattress protector for Junior's cotbed, some microwave sterilising bottle bags (for when we travel) and a really cute 4-piece set for Junior. 2 babygrows, a hat and a bib saying "I heart Mummy" on one and "I heart Daddy" on the other.
Couldnt resist. Helped having a 10% off code. Let me know if anybody wants the vouchercode. Every little saving helps lol.

Linz gave me another sneaky scan at the hospital yesterday. Thank u so much, Linz. Junior was camera shy again and had the head turned away and legs were crossed. Cant get over the size of J now. Everything is so big u can only fit a limb at a time on the monitor lol.

Hubby and I were discussing names last night. We've agreed on a boys name and near enough agreed on a girls name. Hubby really likes it and i'm getting used to it lol. It's so hard.
My Mum keeps pushing me to disclose names to her. She was going on and on this morning. In the end I told her and now wish i hadnt. Was greated with silence and then a "oh that's quite nice....but cant u pick one with a patron saint!....what about....."
That's it. From now on I'm keeping my mouth shut.

Linz, it was lovely meeting you. Going to miss our lunch dates and chats. Could get used to this life of leasure. Hope u'll have a good flight home today and a quiet night.
Sending u lots and lots of            for ur next cycle. Never give up hope. It's not "if" but "when".

Sparkling blue sky today. Sun's out but feels cold. Still waiting for HR to return my SMP1 form. Grrrrr wish they would get their finger out. Just want to get organised.

Hugs to all.
x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - hope everyone is ok. Just back from gp as kirsty getting her 12 month injection. She was a wee star - not a peep out of her and is now sound asleep beside me on the bed. Her sore throat seems better today (just mummy with bunged up nose and tickle to the throat).

Anyone been at Frasers Glasgow recently? Really going upmarket - Gucci, Prada and Hermes stores now! Pity I'm skint! Still, nice to window shop.

The Kings Speech was really good...much better than I had expected tbh..Well worth seeing.

Did two pregnancy risk assessments yesterday at work. One lassie didn't know she was expecting till she was 5 months! Had been on hols and thought it was a tummy bug...big bug eh!


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi All ,
      Hope everyone is good. Was at the hospital today for my scan and don't have enough follicles (as my right side is to high up to get at ) so they have decided to do IUI tomorrow instead. I was so upset yesterday and feeling sorry for myself that nothing ever goes to plan but today I am a lot more upbeat about it. Anya I have been to kevin tonight and he has done some finishing touches with a smoking stick ( EEKKK) 
I am away to bed to get my beauty sleep for tomorrow xx
Take Care


----------



## Alidoll

Carrieanne - that's good that they are at least trying something as normally they abandon the cycle if they don't get enough follies (they did with me the first time). Good luck doll.

Loaded with cold again so really fed up. Seem to have been permanently ill since Nov!


----------



## anyamac

Carrieanne, good luck with IUI today. All is crossed for you, Hun.  
Kevin also used the Moxy sticks on me. Was well strange and smelled ilegal   but must have done the trick hee hee. Was so relaxed after I could hardly talk.
So disappointing for u to be told that there isn't enough follies. Maybe IUI is the answer for u.
If not, dont give up hope as they can alter your protocol next time to try for more.

Ali, wish i could get to the shops....sigh. The closest i get is via the web lol.
Went on Peacocks yesterday for a browse as i still need slippers and a nightie/pjs for the hospital. Seen a fairly decent "non grannie" nightie in bright pink with buttons at the front and decided to go back today to purchase it.
What did u mums wear after labour? I must admit i hate nighties and due to our Hebridean climate i temd to wear long pjs most of the time. The shortie ones just for a very short time if we're having a heat wave. Which doesnt happen a lot lol.

How warm does it get in the hospitals? Am i better getting long or short ones? Wouldnt want to be cold in bed lol.
Talking about cold. Hope u and Kirsty get over it soon. The joys of nursery life. We also had a wee girl who was constantly full of it. Green bogies all the time. Took her nearly a year to be free of the cold.

PB, hope ur ok, Hun. How's the swelling today? Have u had any more antenatal classes? Cant believe I'm nearly 32 weeks (and away at 3 and still no peep from the midwives about starting.


Linz, hope u got home ok and had a quiet "on call". Did the twig lights or vase arrive? 

How's everybody else?
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Carrieanne - thinking of you today and good luck with the IUI - so hope all goes well     

Anya - I got some bargain nighties in Primark with buttons down the front - look ok - pink with wee hearts and grey with spots so not too granny-ish - best part was the price - reduced from £4 to £2.50. Got medium and large - think the large will def be needed for the hospital. I had been looking at M&S but my friend had said don't spend much and that way I can ditch them after the birth. I bought 6 though as I couldn't go wrong at that price and figured they might be handy once home for breastfeeding. Like you I am a PJs girl though! Need to source some slippers and maybe a thin dressing gown as mine are lovely and fleecy but would take up half my hospital bag. Also got bargain cotton pants in Primark which I can throw away too   

Got some info from Daisy on the BF and HRT issue if you are interested. Advised you can't take HRT whilst BF as it dries up the milk and also no conclusive evidence as to whether it could possiby potentially harm baby. Dr seems to recommend 6 months but a few girls have BF up to the year and found their bones did deteriorate when they had a scan but a year later bones were often found to be even better than before - one girl told me she had osteopenia and after 10 months of BF bones were worse and at next scan 12 months later bones back in low range so no osteop so actually better so that's interesting! 

I phoned midwife to ask about swelling and they checked if I have any other symptoms ie. headache, visual disturbances which I don't. Brought monthly midwife check forward a week to next Wed to check urine and Blood Pressure. We have a nurse at work so I am going to see her today just to check Blood Pressue is OK to be on the safe side. Midwife said it is normal in pregnancy to have swelling and to ensure I drink more water to flush out fluid so this morning I bought my 2L bottle of water and will do that each day I am at work - will be peeing every 20 mins though    I couldn't fit into my normal shoes this morning which freaks me out a bit but I don't think it is pre-eclampsia. As of next week I am going down to a 4 day working week for the next 6 weeks by using up holidays and I think that will be better for me. Felt so shattered yesterday afo - wanted to curl up in bed.  

Antenatal classes start on Monday when I am 30 weeks - perhaps you could phone and chase your midwife as you would think they should be able to give you some dates by now!

Ali - hope you chase that nasty cold away soon   

Hi to all x x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Anya - I wore pjs in hospital but was in for a couple of days after c section. Started with a nightie from Primark that buttoned down the front straight after op and had a dressing gown and Celtic Sheepskin slippers that kept my feet toastie. The hospital is warm for baby so don't need 15 layers. If you can, try and book a room tho if you are going to be in for a few days..you still won't get much sleep but only your baby crying! Also get your own shower and Loo...which trust me, you'll want as they fill you with lactulose to make sure you crap before you leave...and boy, do you poop! (tmi I know but better the devil and all that!). 

You should Defo speak to your midwife about classes. I missed one as had pre-op that day but the rest were ok. 

Carrieanne - hope u get on ok today.

Kirsty fine but I'm still loaded with the cold and Andy at work. Hoping to nip into Edinburgh tomorrow as well, no doubt my mum will say I should stay in but go a bit stir crazy if kept in the house for more than two wkends in a row!


----------



## anyamac

PB
so glad ur ok (apart from swelling and tiredness). Thanks for the info on HRT and BF and nighties etc.
I've just finished my Peacocks purchase. Went for the pink nighty, a black lightweight "cardigown", black n pink fluffy slippers and also got some 3/4 length pj bottos and a long and short sleeved top (plus a jumper lol).
That should keep me nice and trendy in bed.
I got some great knickers in M&S. They were a 5 pack of high no VPL pants. Very stretchy and comfy. Got a pack in a 10 and a 12. The 12 fit comfortably round the bump at the moment so should be ok for after labour even if i end up needing a ceserian.

Just got through to one of the midwives and she assured me they would organize classes asap and i wouldnt miss out. Here's hoping!
Also got through to payroll at the council re SMP1. They guy supposedly only got it today (but i posted it last week on thurs). Said he'd look at it and send it back asap.

Just feels like i'm chasing stuff all the time these days.  

Decided my last day at work will be 25th march. The nursery/school start their holidays then.
Eeeeek that's next month!!!!!!!!!!!


Ali, enjoy ur day in Edinburgh  . wish i could  join u. Was cooing over some cute outfits on george earlier but resisted.

x


----------



## bubblicous

pb - ive bought the same nightie as you when i was in aberdeen at the weekend im now thinking i should have bought more than one    i also got some pjs out of primark too for hospital think i may ask my sister to get me some more nighties and post them to me 
damm living on an island   


anya - meant to say thanks about the mama's and papa's tip you gave me a while back turns out they will deliver here so were getting our pram from them to save me having to go off the island again as last weekend was fine until our boat got cancelled and we got stranded in aberdeen me dh and the 2 girls had to fork out an extra £250 for an extra night in hotel and then the 230 mile trip by bus and train to get the boat from scrabster    it was so stressful


----------



## molly76

Hi PB, I had lots of fluid - but no other symptoms, no headache, high bp or protein in urine so they weren't concerned at all about fluid. I had a catheter in for three days after section and two days I peed?{doesn't look like right spelling??  } 5 litres of fluid!! That's a lot of fluid to pee!! It's only last week I have managed to get my wedding ring back on - took 23 weeks!! plus I didn't wear it for about 3 months before I was due!! You feel rubbish with the fluid, really difficult to get around, I really struggled.

Hi Anya, I took nightdresses and PJ's in with me!! I went through lots of changes of clothes the first week!!! Looked like some murder scene,way TMI but that's what it was like for me. The hospital but the weather was warm also outside so difficult to know. Can't believe six weeks time you'll be off - very exciting xx

Hi Ali, Hope you'll be on the mend soon, you're having a terrible time with colds - wrap up if you're heading to Edinburgh, always way colder over there xx

Hi Carrieanne - Good luck with IUI, fingers xxxxx      for you xx

No news - Allan back to work today for two weeks, hoping will pass quickly - better head to bed as up since 5am!!! Miss Aoife chatting away to herself in cot since 4am!! Ended up downstairs, didn't really mind - funny listening to her - am sure it won't be as funny when I'm back at work!
Night all and hi to everyone I haven't mentioned xx


----------



## anyamac

PB, Bubblicous, ur so lucky to get to a Primark...sigh! Wish they had a website lol.
Hoping to hit Primark once i get to Inverness, but knowing my luck they'll have nothing decent left. Sometimes u can go in and buy half the store and other times it's just cheep sh**!
PB, hope ur feeling better today, Hun  . At least ur being monitored.

Hubby assembled the cotbed yesterday (and the cot mobile and bouncer). We even tried the monitor to see if it works. Very pleased with everything. Sound on monitor is crysal clear. The room looks like a proper nursery now.
My nesting instinct must be setting in. Stared washing all the baby clothes and bedding at the weekend and have started putting things in the hospital bag.
Going to place a boots order in a wee while for pads etc.

Molly, poor u having all that fluid. I remember having quite a bit after first failed tx. Luckily so far i dont seem to have any. Wedding ring still fits.
It's so cute when the wee ones start "talking" to themselves. I took a wee video of my wee niece doing it. Always makes me laugh. Just wait till she starts singing lol.

x


----------



## Alidoll

Yes, the singing is dead cute..Kirsty sings in the car and is sooooo adorable. 

Got Kirsty her first pair of proper shoes yesterday at Clarks (she'd been in those leather soft soled ones in the past but physio recommended thicker soles). She was really good and even got her photo taken and a free height chart. She's only at 3f but they look so sweet and she seems happy wearing them...her mums a boots and trainers sort of person, wonder if she'll be the same lol!

How's everyone? Having a good wkend? Kim, how's the girls? Kirstys fine, mum still loaded tho - bah!


----------



## anyamac

What kinda nappy bins do u Mums recommend? Hughie keeps nagging me to get one and i dont know if i should just get a bucket with a lid (as i'm planning on taking pooey nappies out straight away) or if i should get one of those special ones that u get refill cartridges for Or are they a waste of money?

Advice please!
x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - the Angelcare one is brilliant! Can hold up to 20 nappies before needing emptied and very few smells unless Kirsty been ultra productive on the poop front. Argos and boots do the refill cartridges (get a 3 pack as lasts longer). Soooooooo much easier than having to dispose of individually when its raining and baby has been sick down you etc so one of my must buy items! Also saves on individual plastic bags as you don't want to put a used nappy straight into through bin if you get a 2 wk collection like we do ...as it will pong BIG TIME once junior starts three solids!


----------



## Alidoll

Damned predictive text again...


----------



## anyamac

thanks, Ali....got one on amazon for £8.99 incl. a free cartridge and free delivery!  

x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Just a quick question from me!  I had baseline scan today and all was fine so i was told to start taking progynova twice a day.  They never mentioned the nasal spray but i continued with it rest of today.  It only just dawned on me just now that they never mentioned it.  So i have no idea whether im meant to continue with it or not?!  Does anyone know?  Im sure last time when i started injecting after baseline scan i continued with nasal spray, so im just wondering if its the same when you start the HRT!  Ill call them in the morning, just had a wee freak out there!!

Hope everyone is well and Carrieanne i hope the 2ww is flying by xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Linz, sorry i cant help as i didnt need to sniff myself. I'm sure if u should have stopped you wouldnt have messed anything up. At the end of the day they can let u coast on the HRT for quite a few weeks. So i'm sure no harm done.
Isnt the sparay to thin lining and the HRT to build it up again? Think the pessaries kid ur body into thinking ur pregnant.

I'm sure by the time u read this u'll have had an answer from Ward 35.

Both PB and I had to stay on HRT much longer than planned as in both our cases the donor wasnt ready yet....u'll be OK!  

Hope everybody else is OK!

I recived my SMP1 form back yesterday from the council saying they wont pay my statutory maternity pay (no surprise there). Completed my mat allowance form and sent it to Jobcentre yesterday.
Fingers crossed i'll hear quickly.

Also my cuz phoned yesterday and offered to give me a pile of used baby clothes and a pop up travel cot (which she used for her kids during the day in the living room). So nice to get unexpected gifts like that.
She phoned just in time as i had started panicking about not having any newborn babyclothes for hospital and after lol. Had started filling my virtual shopping basket at BHS....£36 and counting lol. At least i saved that money hee hee. So many nice baby grows and outfits out there....sigh. Especially for girls. I think Junior is going to be spoilt.  

Hubby added a colour to one of the walls in the nursery last night. There's no stopping him. Then before i knew it he had started plastering the landing and is planning on wallpapering it and painting the living room. I have barely gotten rid of the last lot of dust from when he did the nursery and guest room. Hate all the fine white dust u get when u sand the walls.
Suppose i cant moan as it will look nice and fresh afterwards.

Molly, how's Aiofe getting on with BF/weening? Did u continue the formula feeds last thing at night? I remember u saying about that a while back.
My cousin mentioned yesterday that she bf her second but gave a formula feed last thing at night. That way she didnt have to feed again till between 2 and 3am, where as her first kid only got the boob and she was up every 2-3 hours feeding and was absolutely shattered. Also with second kid the Dad was more able to get involved, as he did the last feed.
I know they say not to mix bottle and boob but if it works? Just wondering what ur views are.

Midwife is coming at 12 today to do a birthplan with me. No idea what that intails. Just want a quick painfree labour lol.
Hubby wants to cut the cord and i'm open to any pain relief i might want at the time. Also wouldnt mind trying the pool...

PB, hope ur enjoying ur days off. Take it easy and keep ur feet up  .

Carrieanne, how are u feeling? How did it go yesterday?

Hugs
x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all

Just a quick post from me as I cannot believe the time and dog is starting to look frustrated with lack of dog walk! Spent 5 hours in hosp on Fri evening being monitored - mainly cause bloods took 2 hours to come back. Asked to come back on Monday. Good news is blood pressure down as is swelling. Bloods fine and measurements fine. Listened to heartbeat for ages and they showed me the other reading is for contractions - each time I had Braxton Hicks it went up from 7 to 40 - it was quite interesting and at least I now know the layout of the hospital and met a couple of doctors. Was scared on Friday but OK now. Felt sorry for the girl through the curtain from me - she was 32 weeks and her waters had broken and she sounded soooo scared. 
Didn't expect work doctor to refer me to the hosp but glad she did as I don't want to take any chances. BP and urine can be checked again tmoro at midwife app. 

We got a shock intro to labour and birth at the first antenatal class last night. Turned out the classes started last week and midwife had given us the wrong date so we ended up having the abnormal labour class and missing the 'normal' labour class    can catch it at the end of the 4 classes and just join another group. I felt like the middle aged parents sitting there - most couples were really young, and only 2 or 3 weeks till their due date whereas we were first to arrive, armed with questions, with 10 weeks to go    The partners in our group were more interested in talking about where they would go after to wet the baby's head - jeezo.....
Hi to all - Linz - how are you doing now with the sniffing/progy?


----------



## Mathilde

Quick post. 
Pb - sorry to hear about your hospital trip. Hope things going ok. 

Linz. V exciting you're getting close. I assume you've heard from nw. I think I stayed on spray. Memory's a bit dim now.  Hi to everyone else. Hope all ok with everyone. No real news here. Lookng forward to hols. Am trying to work out when my April period will be. Think it will be late April I get started which is a shame. I'm not very regular though so who knows...


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi Everyone,
              How are you all? PB sorry to hear about your visit to hospital I hope you are feeling better 
Anya How did the midwife visit go ?
Linz How are you getting on with all the drugs and stuff? Have you seen the the Gwyneth paltrow Glee yet?
Hope everyone else is okay.
From tomorrow It will mean my first week wait will be over,I have been trying to keep myself busy but it is so hard as it is at the back of my mind all the time xx Everytime ihave a feeling in my belly i always wonder what it is hoping it is a good sign.
I am away to bed now as I am soooo tired.
Take Care xx


----------



## Mathilde

Loads of luck carrieanne. So difficult the waiting game. I love glee! Am enjoying singing along to the soundtrack in the car!

Hi to all. 
M x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


PB - how you doing?  Hope your feeling better, glad they took you in and checked you both out.  Sounds like you had an interesting ante natal class lol.  


Carrieanne - wow, one week already.  How are you coping with it?  I know that feeling analysing every little thing, your so aware of your body in that time.  Really  this is your time.  I did watch the GP Glee, i thought that was one of the best ones this season.  Love it lol!

Anya - great news about stuff from your cousin, that'll be exciting getting all that!  How did your midwife like your plan for a pain free labour lol?  Hope she gave you lots of reassuring info!

Ali - are you over that horrible cold yet?  You must be fed up by now.

Molly - how are you and Miss Aoife?

Kim - how are you and the girls?

Mathilde - how you doing?  Have you started holiday clothes shopping yet?

I phoned NW back and they said i was to carry on with spray until its time to start the pessaries.  Got my next scan on Wednesday.  Im totally exhausted all the time though, got no motivation to do any exercise.  I think the progynova gave me quite bad PMT for a few days.  Even someone at work commented on me having a rant the other day which was quite funny.  Having very lazy nights and trying to get to bed early but its not helping the tiredness, guess it must be the hormones.  Time for shower and bed soon, night all xx


----------



## hilaryp3828

Hi Guys,

Looking for a bit of advice from those more experienced with all this than me!
Had our 1st ICSI in 2007, we were living abroad and had it done there. Whole process from stimulation to egg transfer took 2 weeks and 12 days after that had a blood test which said i was pregnant, Ruby born July 2008!
Second ICSI started Jan 5th of this year at ninewells and has taken forever!!!! Currently on day 11 post transfer and have had a lot of cramps and significant bleeding since day 9 post transfer    (in fact I had a miscarriage from a very unexpected nat preg last year and the bleeding is similar to the later part of that). I'm not due to take my test until day 16 post (next wed) but wondered if there was any way of getting a proper result doing a test earlier. I can't see how it will be anything other than negative as this AF is very heavy. I will still do their test on Wed and call them with result but for my own sanity would really like to draw a line under it before then and have a glass if wine!!!!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Hils


----------



## Alidoll

Hilary..could you give Ninewells a call and ask them? They might get you to test earlier or set up a review appt a bit quicker..sorry it sounds like it hasn't worked tho..big hugs.

Well, last night was one of drama. Started the night before and Kirsty having a bit of a temperature. She had her dinner, bath and bed as normal and slept thro.

Yesterday seemed ok first thing but as day went on she was very lethargic and by 4.30 was running a temp. Andy came in from work so decided to take her up to the hospital. Arrived just on 6pm where she threw up in reception (over Andy). Temp up at 40.4 and rapid breathing so taken into cubicle..

Sat for ages till doc arrived and took vitals. Given ibruprofen and paracetamol...sat for longer.

About 8pm told they wanted her checked at Forth Park and would need to go by ambulance! 

8.30 ambulance arrives so I sit in back with her..sleeps entire journey but not as hot.

Sat in ward one for ages till bank nurse took details. Should say by this time Kirsty alert, happy etc..

Nurse takes temp, blood pressure, breathing rate...all ok so ask if we can take her home as well past her bed time. Nurse says doc still to check her but that she would probably go home.

9pm or so, doc arrives, checks notes etc..looks over kirsty and says yep, she can go home but needs the ok from her boss.

Sits on a bed with her for another 40 minutes...by this time she's getting tired..no cot to let her have a sleep tho.

Doc arrives back and says she needs a urine sample. Kirsty not had anything to eat or drink since 2.30pm. Brings in a plastic bowl which they expect her to sit on (not a potty but Sharp rimmed bowl) and a sippy cup of water. Kirsty goes into meltdown. No way she'll pee into that. Tell doc we went to take her home. Registrar arrives at this point (first time he's shown his face) and says she must produce a sample. Doesn't say anything about admitting her overnight...just that he needs a sample. Say unlikely he will get one..

He then starts getting very patronizing when Andy suggests we take her home and monitor her overnight. I'm getting more and more annoyed. Kirsty crying.

So, walked out! Registrar shouting that we were going against his medical opinion etc. But at that point I didn't want him anywhere near my daughter. 

Kirsty sleeps in the car home..has a bottle of milk and bed..nearly midnight by this time.

Kirsty much better today thankfully but still really angry about the treatment we received from Forth Park (the length of time we were there, the fact it was an adult bed rather than a cot so she couldnt sleep, they wouldn't admit her but expected a one year old to pee to order at 11pm at night, the attitude of the registrar etc...)

Don't want Kirsty's notes to reflect their side of things without ours being noted too..should I complain?


----------



## hilaryp3828

Thanks for advice. I phoned Dundee and as I thought they told me I had to wait until Wed regardless!! Another long 5 days!!

Hils


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Ali, I'm absolutely disgusted at how they treated a 1-year old! It's near impossible to get a 2-year old to wee in a potty let alone a 1-year old in a bowl  .
Glad she's picked up a bit today...
So much for the doc giving u peace of mind.
Yeah I would write a letter of complaint....or even just get ur side over to them and ask for an explanation of how u were treated.  
It must have been so frightning for u both being sent to Kirkcaldy in an ambulance. 

Hilary, welcome to the rollercoaster. Shame u have to wait another 5 days before u know for sure. I agree with Ali. It doesnt sound good if u are bleeding that much. A little spotting or discharge could be implantation bleeding, but not if it's like AF. Sorry if it doesnt work out. Dont give up hope. It rarely works first time round. Some people have to try 2, 3 or even 4 times before it finally works.
Book a review as soon as possible as u might get some answers. U could even discuss changing ur protocol for next time.  
They changed ours and we were 3rd time lucky!
We're all here if u want to have a moan or have questions.
The great thing is u know it has worked for u before and u've got wee Ruby to show for it. Nothing says it cant work again...do u have any frosties remaining?

Carrieanne, how are u getting on? Congratulations on having survived ur first week. I also had a funny feeling in my tummy lol. Must have been Junior nesting in.
U'll probably start overanalizing every symptom from now on lol. One moment u'll be sure it has worked, and next u'll be doubting urself. The 2ww is terrible. Just think, every extra day u have to wait till u can test is another day where you could potentially be pregnant.   

My midwife appointment went well.  Pee, BP and Junior's heartbeat all ok. MW thought Junior's head was in my pelvis, back facing my belly etc...
We did the birthplan and she jotted down notes. Basically it says i'm open to any pain relief, would have the Vit K shot for baby etc. 
She promised me there would be 3 antenatal classes soon....(here's hoping).

Have been busy these last few days. Worked all day yesterday in nursery, and this morning as one of the girls was off sick. The extra money will defo come in handy as we'll probably think of more stuff we might want to purchase for JUnior.  

Hughie started painting the living room the other day. He's doing it in stages over a few nights so we dont have to move the furniture about too much. He's aiming to be finished on sunday.

PB, how are u feeling? How's the swelling? Did u go back to work on thurs?

xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi gang

Mat - fingers crossed AF makes its arrival in April   

Carrieann - just a few more days of waiting to go    The 2WW seems to take an eternity doesn't it. I can recall test day so clearly   

Linz - its natural to feel tired. I love putting a couple of drops of lavendar oil in the bath as it helps me get a decent sleep. On Friday night we watched a horror movie and it was really creepy - daft thing to watch at night when 7 months pregnant as it is hard enough to get a decent sleep. Now I keep dreaming demons are pulling me out of bed and convince myself I hear bumps and noises through the night. Darkness plays funny tricks on the mind. I was telling myself if something sinister was happening the dog would bark - I sound crazy I know but this movie was very creepy and all about paranormal activity!! Next time I shall go for a rom com   

Ali - I am just glad Kirsty is well. Really poor that you had to wait all that time to see a Registrar when Kirsty is so young. I have heard other people complain about Forth Park. I don't think it would harm to register your complaint and see what response you get.

Anya - heard with a date for the antenatal classes yet?

All seems better with me. Midwife on Wed found blood pressure to be high and referred me back to hosp but when I went on Friday to the hosp they found it to be fine and heartbeat fine so quite relieved. Maybe I will find my BP will go up and down a bit over the next couple of months. So long as it comes back down and doesn't keep going up that is the main thing! Had a student midwife measure me and she said I was measuring 36 (will be 31 weeks on Monday) - I nearly leapt off the bed. When the midwife measured me she said I was 31 which is more like it    It is a lovely day here - so nice to see some sunshine. Had reflexology yesterday and it has made a real difference to the swelling in my feet and ankles.  

Hi to Kim, Molly and everyone else x


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB
Glad ur Ok. Check out the link...Happy 31st  !!!!
/calendar/week31
Love the way this is written hee hee.

Hughie finished decorating the living room yesterday. Also stripped off all the covers of the suite and washed them. Just about to start the hoovering....

Lovely day here so been up since Hughie went to work. Looking forward to getting home after my "hour" at work lol. Cant believe we're away in 5 weeks!!!!! Still got so much to do.

How's everybody else?
x

/links


----------



## molly76

Hi All,

Just a quickie - need to catch up properly - sis in law had baby girl in Inverness - 6lbs 13ozs, calling her Elin - pretty name - another girl!! That was her 4th attempt so they're thrilled. Anya - they're very happy with Inverness, no complaints at all xx

All fine trying to stop BF but harder then i thought, she's a bit sick with formula and not interested with food but will keep going!

Will catch up properly soon - Dh away so time is limited xx


----------



## Revols

Hello all, Not been on this for a while. 
We were up in sunny Dundee today, got bloods taken to see if any reason for 2 m/c after the embies they put back in were supposed to be good ones    We have to wait about a month for the results of the chromosome tests which is fine because were going on holiday and I would rather have results after that (just incase)
Once we get the result ( and all is well!) we will call up Anne Mc to see about starting our 4th IVF we have heard its only a couple of months waiting when your funding - so fingers crossed come June we will be starting this all again   lol. Unless of course a wee miracle happens before that 
I decided last time it was going to be 3rd IVF lucky but Ive changed it now to 3rd time pregnant lucky!  

Lots of    to you all.


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


Carrieanne - was just watching Glee and thought of you.  Havent heard from you in a few days so just wondering if your ok?  Thinking of you for tomorrow, really hope theres positive news!!  Think i must be a bit hormonal myself, i ended up crying at Glee when Finn sang song for Kurt lol.  Im not a crier, so im defo blaming the hormones lol.


Molly - what lovely news about sis in law and lovely name for baby.  Hope Aoife is enjoying formula and food a bit better today!


PB - your brave with the horror movie!  Im strictly a rom com girl lol.  With DH away for 2 weeks at a time, id be checking every room in the house before i slept if i watched a horror lol.


Ali - i was totally disgusted to hear how you had been treated at that hospital.  If i was you i would complain, i hope Kirsty is feeling much better and i hope both of you are aswell after that ordeal.


Hils - sorry to hear about the bleeding, i bled aswell about 10 days post transfer.  Its awful when it happens, hope your doing ok for test tomorrow.


Anya - how are you and Junior doing?  I wont recognise your house next time with all the decorating Hugies doing lol.


Revols - nice to hear from you.  I hope all will go smoothly for next IVF and thats great your going on holiday before you start again!


Hey to Mathilde, Kim and anyone else ive not mentioned!


Its scan day for me tomorrow, getting a bit apprehensive now.  My mind starts wondering off so then i have to stop myself and try think of something else!  Totally petrified of the next step, i guess what will be will be.  Will let you's know tomorrow how it went.  


Carrieanne and Hils, ill be thinking of you both lots tomorrow. Night night all xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry for lack of posts but i've been cleaning rollers and tidying up after hubby (diy).
Also we've had some bad news.
Hubby's Mum has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. She's gone really downhill. It has all happened so quickly. Hubby really upset.
His mum's away to Inverness today to have a biopsy to see what type of tumor she has and what they can do to make her more comfortable or prolong her life.

Praying she's not goingto suffer too much and gets to see her new grandchild.
It must be such a worry for hubby as he'll want to spend as much time as possible with his mum and also wants to be there for the birth.
The problem is that we're going to have to go away 2 weeks before due date and possible stay up to 2 weeks longer if Junior is late. He must be feeling so torn. The thought of something happening when we're away....

Trying not to worry about it too much at the moment. Just feeling so sorry for the whole family. Wish i could wave a magic wand.  

Liz, I'm thinking about you today. Hope u can cross off another hurdle on the rollercoaster journey. Try not to worry too much if lining isnt ready as they can keep u on hormones till it's perfect.
The scariest will be the wait for the phonecall to say how many have made it through the thaw. U'll be holding ur breath till u have the answer. we'll all he here for u...whatever happens   .

Molly, congrats to ur SIL. Good to know she had a good experience in Inverness. Getting quite excited about going away and meeting Junior. Cant wait to see what j. looks like and what BF feels like hee hee. Cant wait to start moaning about how sore it is.

Revels, so sorry to hear about ur journey so far. Hopefully u'll get an explanation and can start  soon once ur refreshed after ur holiday.  

PB, I aslo struggeld to sleep after watching Paranormal Activity. There's no way i would watch part 2  . I havent had my leg hanging out of bed since....eeeek! How are u and Bundle? Hope ur BP is staying down. How are u copeing with less days at work?
I cant wait to start my maternity. My bladder feels constantly full these days but i only manage a wee squirt when i go. It's worse when i'm walking lol.

Have u had a reply about ur mat allowance yet? I thought they might have posted back the payslips by now, but i havent heard a thing  .

Still no news on antenatal classes. Bumped into another pregnant lady in the shop the other day and she was also moaning about the lack of MW care. At least its not just me. LAst year they also offered aquanatal and excercise for mums to be, but that MW left. Nothing at all this year.

Hope everybody else is fine.

Ali, thanks for the link. I'll be looking out for the sleeping bags. Wha was the brand called again?

Hugs
x

PS: Say a wee prayer for Hughie's Mum...


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya - wow look at your ticker now - nearly 34 weeks    I am so very sorry to hear about Hughie's mum and it must be so upsetting for both of you. So hard too when you know you have to leave in a little while to go to Inverness for the arrival of junior. I hope Hughie's mum can hold on till the little one arrives as it would bring so much pleasure. It is heartbreaking that her cancer is terminal x x   

Haven't heard a peep about mat allowance - doubt the wheels turn quickly in that department. I shall give it another fortnight before I chase I think. Let me know if you hear anything from them though.

How did the scan go Linz - was thinking of you.   

Hi Revols - fingers crossed for chromosome results and meantime hope you have a great relaxing holiday   

Carrieanne - Hi. Hope you are OK. Must be about the end of your 2ww soon - so hope you have a positive honey     
    
I was at midwife on Wed and checks OK although blood pressure still a bit high but not getting any higher which is a positive and no other symptoms except for the swollen feet and hands and honestly I think my face is so much rounder! Going to shop for bigger shoes tomorrow - need to invest in a pair of cheap size 4's. I have loads of shoes and can hardly squeeze into the size 3's now. Had to wear flipflops to midwife appointment and looked ridiculous as it was freezing outside. Enjoying having a day off each week - resting for part of it, and meet a friend for lunch or coffee too. Glad it is nearly the weekend. It is my birthday in a week and Ross is treating me to a pregnancy massage and facial this Friday - bliss - cannot wait    

Molly - thats lovely news for sister in law. My friend is holding a baby shower for me and another friend will be there who is also pregnant and I am having loads of fun making up a baby basket for her.

Kim, Ali and everyone "Hi" x


----------



## anyamac

PB.....and ur nearly 32  !!!!!

Glad it's not just me who hasnt heard about mat allowance. Glad i didnt leave it any later than what i already had.
I'll let u know if and when i hear. 
Was contemplating phoning them if i havent heard by end of next week. a friendly lady from our local job centre gave me the number for Yeovil. Thought they might have at least returned the pay slips by now.

Hughie working today and i've been lazing about all day. Need to pop to the shop in a wee while and get some bits and pieces for dinner.
The other wall art for Junior's room arrived today so we might be putting that up later tonight or tomorow.
Get so excited every time i walk past the nursery and see the cot sitting there. HArd to imagine there'll be a baby in there soon.  

My face is also much rounder. Hope it wont take long to get back to it's old shape lol. 
Had my hair highlighted last tuesday and feel a bit more human since. A lot of the maternity clothes i got of a colleage are starting to feel a bit clingy. Didnt think they'd ever fit.
Three more weeks at work till i'm off. Must say i'm looking forward to it now as my bladder plays up when i start walking lol. Junior must be pushing down on it hee hee. As soon as i start walking i need to pee.

Hughie's Mum got back from hospital last night. Now we have to wait a week for the results.

Hope u enjoy ur pregancy massage and facial. Wish i could join u.
x


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi All ,
Linz how are you doing? I was also crying when Finn sang the song for Kirk (crying like a baby) lETS BLAME IT ON THE HORMONES XXX
Anya I am so sorry to hear the sad news about your mother in law my thoughts are with you all. my grandad was terminally ill when my mum was expecting my brother and they didnt think he would be here to see him born and he hung on to know him for 7 months xxx
PB did you get shoes? I love shoe shopping. I am pleased to hear you are feeling a lot better now x I bet you are looking forward to your birthday and massage. Ross sounds like such a sweetie x
Revols Hope you have a really good holiday x
Ali I cant believe the way that you werte treated at the hospital , I was truley disgusted to hear your story , you should definetly complain.
I am going out for DH birthday tonight so I am so looking forward to it. Unfortunatley AF raised her ugly head yesterday so I didnt even make my test date which is Monday. I will not lie I am gutted but I have lots to look forward to this year like a holiday and a new kitchen hopefully the later part of this year. What is meant for me will not go past me.
Take care All xx


----------



## Alidoll

Carrieanne - so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Sending big cyber hugs your way.

Ditto Hughie and his mum Anya. Really hope she gets to meet junior. Lassie at my work has a wee girl aged about 4.5. They were talking about her gran and she said..

"i didn't meet granny x did i?" 

"No darling" 

"That's right, she died so I could be born"

The mum had never told her when her Gran had died (Alidoll few days before she had been born). Said it totally freaked her out at the time as they had never explained death either so she has no idea where she got the idea from.

Kirsty fine now thankfully. Have a letter drafted but not sent it yet. Better go as mobile charge almost zilch..


----------



## Linz7

Anya - soo sorry about Hugies mum, hard time for everyone.  Really hope things dont develop to fast and theres plenty time to enjoy Junior.  If she is needing anything done up here let me know and ill sort it for you.  Will be praying for you all.


PB - hope you managed to get some shoes.  Massage and facial sounds lovely!


Carrieanne - im totally gutted for you, i know theres nothing i can say to make you feel any better.  Its great though that you are staying positive, its the only way to get through this.    


Ali - glad to hear that Kirsty is fine now, must have been a stressful time.


Hey to Kim, Molly, Revols, Hilary and Mathilde and anyone else ive not mentioned.


I had my scan on wednesday and i was only 5.9mm (need to be 7mm).  So have up'ed the progynova and having another scan tomorrow at home.  So hopefully this is my week! xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Carrieanne - so sorry to hear treatment hasn't worked this time. You sound positive and it is good to have things to look forward to. If you need to vent or    on here we are all here for you x x   

Linz - only 1mm to go! I ended up on 10mg of progy - seemed a lot at the time. The first two times I was on around 6mg but with the 10mg daily my lining got to 12mm so upping it really does work.    

Looks like it will be a lovely day today. Have a breastfeeding antenatal class tonight. Going to ask about my hands - as well as swollen feet, legs and face my hands are now puffy and when I woke this morning they were sore and in a claw like shape - took me a while to massage them back to normal - not a pretty sight!


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, So sorry to hear about Hughie's mam, so sad, fingers xxx she'll meet her long awaited grandchild, Hope you're well otherwise xx

Hi PB, the swelling is hard going, hope the BP won't get too much higher, they'll keep a close eye on it,my BP got higher towards the end but not high enough to be admitted to hospital, try and rest as much as poss xxx

Hi carrieanne, sorry to hear your news, hoping this year will be positive for you xxx

Hi Linz, Hope scan goes well    and you can start building up the lining!!

No news from me - Had my last BF yesterday, and am fit to explode today!! Aoife doing well - think she's enjoying her food and formula and seems to sleep better on it? I suppose they get longer on the formula. I emailed Anne Mc today and that's me going to be put on the waiting list to start all over again - can but try. Been out walking to get some weight off as would like to get down to my normal weight before hormones start and weight creeps up!! Well it does for me anyway.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx Ali, Kim, Revols and ladies I didn't mention xx


----------



## eliz.red

Hi Everyone  
Hope you don't mind me joining your thread so late on!

Anyway I thought I would come on and share my story with you and I look forward to hearing all yours too 

I have no fertility problems, DP had vasectomy - great chance he has no sperm left.
after speaking about it and waying up or options we have decided to go for DIUI at Ninewells Self funded.
My first consultation is coming up very soon. I have a rough idea of what to expect on first visit as we both initially went to do egg sharing at LWC (but thats a diff story)
But I am not sure what will happen after that. 
I have also been getting mixed messages about the waiting times at ninewells too, The first time I called I was told approx 9 months but then I was told 1 year plus.. 

I am getting very excited about the first visit but I am also nervous too.. I have also found myself becoming impatient.

Elizabeth


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Carrieanne, so sorry it didnt work this time  . Dont give up hope, Hun. Ur baby is still out there. Take some time to grieve and then give IVF a go.
I remember the deep disappointment u feel when the double line doesnt appear.  

PB, hope ur swelling goes down. Must be awful. I've been so lucky (so far). Still able to wear my wedding ring, but keep taking it on and off  just to make sure it doesnt get stuck lol.
My face is also a lot more swollen. Hubby keeps teasing me about now having a double chin  . MEN!!! 
Apart from that he's really good and he's developed a talent for rubbing my back when i need winding lol. Still suffer from constant trapped wind.  Dont know how many times i've caught myself walking along the road, belching away to myself and then realizing there's somebody behind me  .

Did anybody watch Hollyoaks last night on E4? Classic!!! (I mean the bit with Sinead dancing with the mop  ).

Molly, great to hear from you. Glad Aiofe is happy with her baby food and formula. Wonder how long ur (.)(.) will be sore for? Exciting mews about going back on the waiting list. Did Anne indicate how long u'll have to wait for? 
We would also love a sibling for Junior and as we have some frosties remaining we might as well try to use them. We keep joking that the next lot will be twins.
Have u decided yet if ur having one or two put back?

Elizabeth, welcome to the thread. I'm afraid i cant help u with waiting times for DIUI. I also found they would quote a certain amount of months and when u phoned back after that it had gone up. But then that could be down to things going wrong or being delayed on the way. Tx hardly ever goes to plan. Maybe somebodys lining isnt ready...too thick or too thin, or test results are taking longer to come back.
I think there's quite a bit involved in the donor sperm process as well, as the man will get tested at the beginning of donating, in the middle and six months after to see if he has HIV, Hep B or C or any other sexually transmitte disease.

My hubby donated at the beginning of our journey. They wanted about 10 vials which can take a while to produce (each one at least a week apart) especially if u live further away.
This is him only just gone for his last lot of tests to see if the last batch can be released. All in all it has taken well over a year....
I hope that whoever gets it ( i think they limit it to ten families) will get their miracle babies.

Have u got any dates yet for ur visit? All is crossed for u.

Girls, well i've finally heard about antenatal classes!!!   They are starting on wednesday night at 6. There's going to be 4 classes all together. First one will be about labour and pain relief. No idea what's next... 
I had given up all hope. The 4 classes should take me right up till i go away. CAnt see who else will be there...(me being nosey and that lol).

Still no word about my mat allowance but it's a relief to hear PB received hers.

Hughies' Mum has been a bit more perky since she got back from hospital. We managed to get a bath lift installed for her yesterday and she's now got a panic alarm if she falls or feels unwell. The waiting list for a disabled shower is 1 year and they'll only put it in if the tennant has at least 6 months to live. They are now waiting for results to see if she'll qualify.
Sounds so cruel!
Hopefully we'll get results by the end of the week.

Linz, great news about ur lining. No wonder ur scared, as u'll remember the big disappoinment u felt last time.        that this is ur turn....
i'll mail u the details for accommodation etc later. IS ur couz/friend going with u?

Ali, Kim hope ur all well.
x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks.

Anya - that's shocking about the shower..totally insensitive. Glad to hear she's perked up a bit and I'm sure she will fight to see junior.

Molly - I gradually weaned Kirsty off the (.)(.) By stopping feeding on one side completely then three other. Thankfully I never had any pain. Try not to pump a lot - just enough to release the pressure so to speak as that can also help. 

Hi Elizabeth - welcome to the rollercoaster. Everyone here is brilliant. Some of us have been blessed (i have a 13 month old daughter thanks to Ninewells). So feel free to vent etc as we've all had our ups and downs.

PB - you might have carnal tunnel syndrome if your wrists start to swell too. Can be painful but nearly always goes once bubba arrives. Not too long to wait tho till baby arrives and the sleep deprivation starts lol!

Linz - good luck with the scan.

Hi everyone else.

Training tomorrow..oh joy and Kirsty teething again so hoping she sleeps tonight (she was awake most of last night!)


----------



## Alidoll

I hate predictive text! Carpal tunnel...


----------



## Linz7

Molly - hows the (.)(.)?  My weight also creeps up on the hormones!  How come nothing makes you lose weight?!


Elizabeth - welcome to the thread!  I also have no ideas about waiting times, sorry.  But between us all we will have plenty other advice for you!


Anya - woohoo antenatal classes at last! Awful about shower, some people have no sense!


I had my scan yesterday, my lining was 9mm woohoo!  Phoned NW and they said to go on Monday for transfer.  I didnt think i would have to wait a whole week!  I have to stop nasal spray tomorrow night and start pessaries and go up to 8mg of progynova a day from Thursday.  First of all the embryologist was saying we will thaw on Monday and transfer on Wednesday if they survive.  Then he kept changing his mind and going on about where i live.  I said i will come anytime thats no problem, i said please just do whats best nevermind where i live!  Then he was saying if you wait till wednesday the embryos will be day 5 blasts and you will know if they are good quality and how well they are dividing.  Then he was saying but you are the best incubator so maybe we will thaw and transfer on same day.  I said ill do whatevers best and he was saying well theres no best way.  I hate it when people are soo indecisive like that, i just want to be told this is the plan.... Anyway im to be there at 11am on monday and i just pray with all my heart the embryos have survived.  Hubby due off rig on monday but not till afternoon, so ill be heading to NW by myself, yikes!


----------



## baby tears

Hello all,

Just thought id say hello as suggested by Anya & Linz. Ive not posted before as all of you are much further down the infertility route than me. Anyway alittle bit about myself

Husband & i Have unexplained infertility. We've had all the test done & there nothing to stop us from conceiving naturally. Was put on clomid for  while & was then told i didn't need it as i was ovulating fine. At the moment were trying to conceive naturally,vitamins,diet etc. If we are not successful this year then we will be heading for treatment at NW next year. The reason for this is DH is nervous about ivf as friends of ours divorced after so much dissapointment & pain while getting treatment. Thou i have said to him we are not them. He wanted to give it one more shot at conceiving naturally, so i agreed to giving it a year(thou if i had my way i would start treatment asap)

well thats it for now,as i say just a quick hello. Look forward to chatting with you all.

Linz Hopeing &  all goes well for you on Monday. Stay   xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

PB, hope ur ok Hun. Take it nice and easy. Sending all my love for u and Bundle. Must be so worrying for you all the back and forward to the hospital and worrying about the swelling and BP.

Lisa, welcome to the thread. There's so much information here for you as we're all at different stages of tx or beyond. IVF is some rollercoaster but u'll have all of us as support if you decide to go down that road. I think you and hubby will be fine as long as you both keep talking. It might even bring you closer.
My hubby found it really important as well that he got to meet some of the other DHs.
I've made some lovely friends on here.  

Ali, hope u managed to get some sleep last night and Kirsty's tooth has broken through. Just a few more years till the tooth fairy will be there   .
Where was your training course?

Linz, so happy for you that all looks clear to go ahead. No wonder you're disturbed by the embryologists indecisiveness. At the end of the day we put all our hopes and dreams in to their hands and trust them to do what they think is best.
We are all willing on your embies to settle. Shame Neil wont make it back on time. Bet he's gutted.
Did u get my mail with accommodation etc?

Looking forward to antenatal classes tonight. They are calling them "Parenting Classes"....EEEEK! Dont feel like a "parent" yet. Just like a "mummy to be2" or "big momma"(as belly is getting huge)  .

Had an amusing morning in the nursery. They are doing topic "growth" at the moment and subject this week is babies. Yesterday they had a  baby visiting and then washed baby dolls in the afternoon.
Today I was special guest and they were told there's a baby growing in my tummy and that the doctors can look in to my tummy to see the baby grow with a special machine called "a scanner". They got to see 3 of my scan pics at different stages.
One of the wee girls pulled up her top and said "there's no baby in my tummy" and the wee boy next to her said "not yet...but dont worry u'll have one there soon"  . Another wee boy said he had a baby in his tummy too and lifted his top to let me see. Luckily nobody asked how the baby got there or how it would get out. A wee girl asked "when they come out how do you know if it's a boy or a girl"....lol
The playleader then swiftly changed the subject to talk about where fruit and vegetables grow (on trees, above ground or below ground) lol....quick recovery.

Back in this afternoon for an hour with the wee Downs boy. He's really coming along and has now started to use some sign language with me.

Molly, Carrieanne, Kim....hope ur all ok.
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all, someone shared this poem with me today so i thought i would share it with you all. Author is unknown.​​*Thoughts on Becoming a Mother*​​
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss ​and though they are good mothers and love their children&#8230;&#8230;I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned and lost over and over again.​​
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.​​
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain.​​
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by a fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.​

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.​​ *Yes. I will be a wonderful mother.*​


----------



## Linz7

Lisa - welcome to the thread!  Glad you have joined us here xx


----------



## eliz.red

Hi all,
Sorry not been on for a few days.

Anya- My appointment in 5th April, So quite soon. I think I will be able to find out more about waiting times once I'm there.

Alidoll- Thanks, Yes I had read abit of the thread before I had initially posted and got the impression that it was a good thread and that everyone is very welcoming and do there best to help/encourage one another.
I have no children at all, DP has 2 from previous marriage. I always knew we would have to have fertility treatment of some kind for us to have a baby together!(as DP had vasectomy) after having alot of thought and discussions about it, we then started researching fertility treatment about 1 year ago.
However I still tend to get a bit confused esp with all the diff types of treatment/procedures, jargon used on forums etc.
We did think about doing egg sharing at LWC, As a newbie I thought it would be plain sailing and because we had had our first consultation with LWC I thought the treatment was guaranteed/the right treatment for us. However it didnt enter our minds that DP might not have sperm at all.. So then the rollercoster started for us.. after speaking to the staff at LWC, we cancelled ES as we knew we would have to have more discussions abut the possibility of DP not being able to have anymore children. So we are now going down the DI route.

Linz- Hi, Thanks.. That is really good to  know because I know I will need some advice at some point. 


Elizabeth


----------



## Revols

Linz - Loved the poem, tears to my eyes and sooo true! The very best of luck for Monday  

Baby Tears - We are the same unexplained, trying for seven years!   As long as you and hubby keep talking, crying, laughing and most of all make time for fun together you will be fine! Just makes you a bit   at times. Good luck

Anyamac - I'm having a wee laugh at your post about your nursery visit, I work in a nursery with 3 and 4 year olds and wish I had started writing a book with some things they come out with haahha.


----------



## molly76

Hi Elizabeth and Baby Tears,  Welcome to the thread - best of luck with treatments/tries and hoping it won't be too long for you both. It's a great place to come to when you want to chat or vent because everyone on here knows the ups and downs of it all xx

Am sure Baby Tears your hubby is anxious about it all - it's tough for the guys as it's such a private thing and it'll be difficult for them to speak to people but keep trying and you never know something might happen before you are called to NW xx

Hi PB, Hope all is ok with you and baby    

Hi Anya, Good to hear Mum in Law is brighter but terrible about what the protocols are re equipment to make someones life easier - what has happened to humanity!
(.)(.) are better but Aoife is still looking for them any time I hug her! Feel guilty but she's fine otherwise. I emailed Anne on Monday re waiting list. Dr Lowe said depending on how many eggs I get and how many will fertilise depends on how many will be put back in. If good quality and a good supply may be recommended to go for a SET - which is fine - will do whatever they say I suppose.
Good you got classes sorted  - they were interesting to go to - hope you're feeling well, you sound as though you are blooming xx Don't listen to Hubby bout double chin - men always say that to wind you up!! Am sure you are beautiful and enjoy the bump!! Nursery stories very funny   

Hi Ali - Had to stop feeding from right side as had a sore part that healed for a bit but was always there, much better now and feeling of fullness way down - feels strange now not to feed and I've found myself a few times about to feed when she's cranky!!
Hope Kirsty's teeth will be here soon xx

Hi Linz, - All the best for the tranfer - so exciting and I          it will go well for you. Wish the embryologist would be more decisive!! It's difficult enough without that! Fingers and toes are all crossed xx The poem is lovely xxx

Hi Revols, Hope you are doing ok? 

Hi to Carrieanne and Kim and all other ladies xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
I'm now officially a british citizen...lol. Had my ceremony this morning. Was all set up very formally. Hughie had a special guest pass and our invitations were printed on posh marbelised card with a crest at the top.
They had set the room up with a big Union Jack in the corner and a pic of the Queen on the wall.
Had to say my oath, copying what the registar was saying and then got my certificate. In and out within less than 10 minutes.

I now have dual nationality. It's about time, seeing my Mum and brother are both scottish.

Next step is to apply for a british passport but gonna leave that till Junior is here.

Antenatal classes were interesting last night. There was only three couples including us. They even had juice, water and nibbles on the table.
The talk was all about birth and pain relief and we had to do breathing exercises at the end (also the men lol). I was struggeling so much not to giggle. Hughie was taking it more seriously.

Our scan appointment was changed to 24th march as midwife is away on a course. Cant wait to see Junior again.

We've had terrible weather for the last couple of days. It's gone baltic out there. Even had snow last night, which is rare for the Hebrides. Woke up a few times over the last couple of nights with gales howling down the street and hail and rain lashing off the windows. Seems like it's going to continue till the weekend.

Molly, did you have SET with Aiofe? Cant remember....i'm sure you said in the past. I think next time we'll also go for whatever they advise. Still remember how upset i was after them just putting one back, but at least it has worked out for the best.
You'll be desperate to get an answer on waiting times.
Any news on starting back at work/ nursery place for Aiofe etc? Time flies when you're off work.

PB- Phoned the Jobcentre today to enquire about my maternity leave application. Was worried they might not have received it.
Was told things were sent to some tribunal on 8th march as they feel that the company that took over my old work and made me redundant should have paid my SMP. They are probably going to argue that i was only "relief". They seem to do that when it suits them....
Hopefully it wont drag on too long.
The lady was very friendly though and said to phone back if I havent heard anything by next weekend.
How are you feeling? Good luck with your check ups tomorrow.

Linz, that poem is lovely  ....sniff. Still      for you.

Revols, good to hear from you. Yeah I could also write a book about the little darlings. Went to visit my old work yesterday. Really miss working with the "babies" (one -two year olds).
Just love having little conversations with them and they are always full of smiles and cuddles.

Elizabeth, time will fly till your first appointment. Gives you enough time to write down loads of questions. Hopefully waiting times will speed up. More men should donate...
Your appointment is the day after we leave for Inverness and a day before my birthday. Will be thinking about you.

Hope everybody else is ok.
x


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Congratulations Anya on getting citerzenship, I got mine almost 3 years ago and do remember the day so well, all rather posh, tea and snacks afterwards.  After I applied for my Passport I had an interview a couple of days later and by a couple of days later I had my passport.


Anyway just wanted to say well done!!!


Lv
Bev


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - Woohoo..officially Scottish "an aw that ken!" Congratulations doll! Just wait till you get juniors wee passport. The photo is hilarious but oh so cute!


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi all ,
      Hope everyone is okay. Welcome to Elizabeth and babytears. I know since I have joined this forum the girls have provided a lot of support for me.
Linz That poem made my eyes leak xx Good Luck for Monday    I will be thinking about you.
Anya I bet you are glad you have started your antenatal classes x I am glad that your MIL is a little bit brighter , I couldnt believe about the shower situation , when you need something like that you need it soon xCongratulations on becoming a british citizen xx 
Ali How is Kirstys teeth getting on?
Molly how are the (.)(.) You are doing so well x
PB How are you getting on?


----------



## anyamac

Bev, how cute is that dog? Is he/she urs? Looks like it's peeing on the laptop lol.
Lucky u getting tea and nibbles. All I got was a golden handshake and a kiss from hubby lol.
Not complaining though as it has taken long enough to get here  .
How's Cody?

Ali, talking about baby passports...we'll be needing one for Junior so we can go to Germany end of August. How on earth do u go about getting a passphoto of a baby, especially when it cant hold it's head properly....     . We dont have any professional photographer up here. Just a guy who does it against his office door in his hardware shop. (The photos is mean  ). Then prints them off on his computer.

Did Kirsty's take long to come? How old was she when u had her pic taken? When u travelled to Paris? How did she cope with the journey? Can the baby be lying down for the pic

Sorry, so many questions (and Junior isnt even here yet lol).

Heading out for lunch today. Hope the weather holds as i saw a bit of the sun earlier. Our windows look frosted as there's so much salt on them after the gales.

Have a good weekend everybody.
x


----------



## HendryHope

Hi there

Just about to start our first IVF at NW and very excited! I'm 30 and DH is 31, I have a blocked tube and DH's tests are all fine. We've been ttc since our wedding in 2003, with no success. Tried 6 months of Clomid, with no BFP's and have been on the NHS waiting list since August 2009. Were told at that time it was a 2 year waiting list. Then they said it was unlikely that I would be seen before the end of 2011. Then that grew to a 3 year waiting list. Decided that we just couldn't wait that long and have decided to self fund a cycle. 

Got our information through today and will start the nasal spray on CD21 of my April cycle, which I estimate will be 29th April. Also got our blood test results yesterday and my AMH is 14. I think this is good, but have no frame of reference! 

Just wanted to ask what others experience was of NW's policy on SET? There was quite a lot of information about it in the package they sent us, and I suspect that they might suggest it for me and DH. We match the criteria of being under 35 and this being our first IVF. I just wondered if they took family history of multiple births into consideration, as I am a twin and my younger siblings are also twins. I would rather have two eggs transferred, but will just take the advice I am given I guess. Does the final decision lie with us, or does the embryologist decide in the end?

Hope to get to know you all, I'm sure I'll be needing a lot more advice in the near future


----------



## anyamac

Hi HendryHope
Welcome and good luck with ur upcoming tx. We also had SET last time we tried and as u can see by my ticker it worked.
I also wanted two put back and was really upset whe embryologist kind of insisted and then talked hubby round to he way of thinking...
Didnt think it would work....

Taking ur history in to account I would defo recommend only having one put back. I mean, you could end up with 4 lol. At the end of the day i'm sure the embryologist will advise though once they see the embie quality. Ususally if they are top quality they advise on one, but if you only had two of a slightly lower grade they would probably put both back.

Best thing is just to trust them. As far as i know the final decision is with you though (especially if u are paying).

Now you'll be counting the days till you can start.
      that u get ur long awaited BFP!

Love Anya
x


----------



## eliz.red

Hi All,
Hope everyone is well.

Anya- Thanks and Congrats on becoming british citizen , Yes I'm hoping time will fly by. That is actually a good idea about writting questions down, that way I wont forget them. Thats quite funny as my mums birthday is the day after yours.

I'm sure I will get to learn all your names pretty soon, I keep having to scroll down the page to see who posted what etc.
I hadn't been on for a while as I was visiting friends and family in Ayrshire. The wee break helped take tx off my mind.
I seem to be thinking about tx all time.
I was reading an news paper article the other day about the NHS cheif who says babies born at 23 weeks should be left to die. It actually upset me a bit. The first thing that popped into my head was "what gives you the right to say that/make that choice", "this is a human being you are talking about, Someones child, grandchild etc" 
Although the NHS cheif said it is for the childs best interest not to resuscitate them due to disabilities etc, but I couldn't help think that it was actually more to do with the lack of money the NHS has. Plus all babies are different, some babies have a better chance than others. I think it should be the parent's choice.
I know money is tight for everyone  due to the current climate, I also know the problem doesn't lie solely on the bankers. But I personally think it is appauling how much money bankers get in bonus's especially when someones life has to end/suffer due to lack of money! 
Elizabeth


----------



## febe

Hi all

Hope your all well?!

Welcom to all the newbies, this is a great thread and everyone is so helpful.

Sorry this is gona be a short a sweet post, my computer at work isnt working that great when on internet so pretty limited as to how often get on.  

This thread been busy and i was doing so well remembering who everyone was etc but have lost it all again, well most of it.

Cheers anya, molly and preciou for your advice from the last time i posted.

going for 20 wk scan on wed so hoping everything ok.

Good luck to all of those away to start treatment

Fe

x


----------



## bubblicous

hendryhope - welcome to the board the hospital will probably recommend set for you however you can push for a det I was 27 when we had tx and was recommended for set but dh and i decided to go for det (unfortunately it was unsuccessful) 


the fact that you are a twin and your siblings are twins really wont matter much. are you an identical twin?? it is only non identical twins that are hereditary so if your a non identical twin then you are slightly more likely to have twins yourself however it really just means your more than likely to release more than one egg when you ovulate and obviously having ivf you are taking the whole ovulation process out of the equation
so your at no more risk of what embryos being put back splitting into more babies than someone who isnt a twin is (if that makes sense to you) 


hope everything goes well with your tx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Got a sick line yesterday which will sign me off work for the last 3 weeks that I planned to work. Disappointing but bundle (and me) come first! Going into work tomorrow afternoon to do a handover and say goodbye - will miss the people. Hospital are monitoring me twice a week for blood pressure and protein - always reassuring to hear the little heart beating away. My blood pressure does go down as I lie there as they take 5 readings over an hour - think I build myself up into an anxious wreck!! Was so frustrated on Monday as we had an appointment card for a scan (in our area if you have had IVF you get a growth scan around 34 weeks) but it turned out they had put the wrong date on the card and it is next Monday. Really want to check growth is on track and that blood flow to placenta is OK after being told at risk of pre-eclampsia - but only a few more days now to the scan. 

Got some lovely birthday pressies and cards this week   

Sorry for lack of personals for everyone as we are going to visit DH's relatives tonight. 

Hendryhope - you do get the final say on whether to go with SET or not. The embryologist recommended this for us but we opted to have 2 embies put back in and one happly little embie stayed. I would just listen to their advice then make your decision (assuming you would be happy to have twins if it worked out that way!)

Linz - how are you getting on?     

Fe - bet you cannot wait to see your little baby at the 20 week scan tomorrow.    

Hi to all x x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

quick post from me so sorry for lack of personals, just wanted to check in! I had FET on monday, one embryo was completely intact and the other one lost 3 cells. They transferred both! So now on the dreaded 2ww and   hard! Im back to work on Thursday, really trying to have a different approach to it this time. Im only thinking as far ahead as my next lot of hormones. Cant bear to think about test day or beyond, its too hard.

Hope everyone is well, will try catch up on all the news soon xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone! Belated birthday wishes PBundle - hope you had a lovely day and DH pampered you and bubba rotten. Not long now..you'll soon get to meet junior.

There was a programme on BBC 2 about 23 wk old kids. They said only 1 in a hundred will be normal then showed a little girl with epilepsy and weakness down on side as the "normal" kid...rest will be severely disabled and will need care for the rest of their lives (often very short as 90% plus die before the end of the first month). They spoke to a girl born at 26 wks that was now 18 who said they were good at helping wee babies but not adults left with disability because of the intervention. She was terrified of what would happen to her when her parents died as she was disabled and they looked after her. Agree that its all well and good trying to save a baby but if the government etc isn't prepared for the long term care then perhaps it is better to let the baby die naturally and peacefully with its mum and dad that stick tubes etc into it (that can cause damage as its organs are so underdeveloped). Tough call but I know I wouldn't want to see my child suffer when the odds of survival were very small..I'd rather the money be used to help those with disability or to reduce premature births in the first place (education on smoking etc) but that's just me...Im so grateful to the docs for my wee lassie.

Stuck down in dumfries at the moment at work...overcast but drive down ok.

Take care


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Linz - might take your mind off it a bit if you are at work and then you can chill out in the evening - thats what I did. Thinking of you and sending you loads of    honey


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Linz all is crossed for u Hun. This has to be ur lucky year....      

PB, glad they are looking after u and u had a fab birthday. Is tomorrow ur baby shower? Exciting!!!

Sorry for late reply everybody else. Started a migrane on friday night and ended up having to see midwife on sunday.
She checked pee, bp etc. Pee fine but fingers and face swolen and bp higher than normal.
Told me to take the next couple of days off and rest and come to hospital on tue for checks....

All ok on tue. Bp had come down, but when she measured me with the tape she was a bit concerned as baby measured 32 weeks instead of 35+1.
As u can imagine I started to panic, so she offered to give me a quick scan to measure baby properly.
Luckily scan showed an average of 34+2 (6 days behind) and an average weight of 2.4kg! Mw quite happy with that but will re scan next thursday.

God my heart was going like mad. Was such a shock as up until now i have measured bang on the date.

Second antenatal class tomorrow night. Really looking forward to it. Also my Mum booked her flights today. So happy as i havent seen her in over a year  . She's coming from 10th may till 24th may  . Hopefully we'll have good weather and lots of quality time for grannie and Junior.

Getting all excited about going away. So much to do though.
Hoping to pop down to Dundee area maybe on thurs 7th.(Bump permitting) Lunch anyone?

Off to lick the bowl as Hughie has just finished making cheese cake. Yum.

Love Anya
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Hope you're feeling better - that must have been anxious for you, good they'll re scan you, just rest up and take it easy. That's great your mother will be over to you - nice to have the support xx

Hi Linz- All crossed for you xxx Really hoping and      , don't want to say too much more but                                 

Got my invoice in the post during the week!! Hope to start in April - well that cycle - could be May/June time - waiting for things to go back to normal after BF. We were away last weekend over at DH's brothers - west coast - Ardnamurchan!! Beautiful place but what a brutal road - ok getting there - drove but felt car sick but on the way back actually got sick driving!! DH not impressed!! Took us 6 hrs to get back to Perth as couldn't stop getting sick - so had to keep stopping along the road not good, felt rough all week since, think I had some sort of bug and I wasn't even drinking!!!

Anyway, that's all my news here  - all good otherwise - oh and congrats to Anya on UK citizenship x

Hi PB - Hope you're doing well. fingers xxx your BP will be ok once you've stopped working xx

Hi Ali - I watched that programme also - about prem babies - scary really, just makes you thankful for what you have and the chance to have a healthy baby, hope Kirsty is doing well xx

Hi to all the other ladies - finding it hard to get on here - on my own again as DH away for two weeks 

Chat soon xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
*Molly* poor u being car sick. Nothing worse than puking  . How's the weening going? Bet wee Aiofe is getting huge.So excited for you starting off on the rollercoaster again.    all works first time again.
Looking forward to my scan on thursday. Hoping Junior has grown a bit more.
I'm really starting to struggle to sleep these days. Ended up with a headache yesterday which i think is due to tiredness.
All i seem to dream about when i do get to sleep is babies/giving birth/changing nappies/ breast feeding etc. Or i waken up needing a pee or i'm stiff from lying on one side and then toss and turn for hours trying to get back to sleep.
Bet it doesnt get any better after baby arrives lol.... 

I get moments too when i start to panic..."will i cope...will i be a good mum...will baby be ok/healthy etc....will i bond"
Dont get me wrong i cant wait to wait to meet Junior and bring her/him home and so so greatful for this miracle....just a bit anxious that i'll be able to live up my expectations and be the best mum ever to Junior.

*PB*, sending all my love to u and Bundle. Hope Bundle stays on board until at least week 37. U never know, we might deliver on the same day lol. We can text each other a running commentary lol..."i've just had another contraction....DH has just passed out....just had an epidural....lol....baby is here!!!!".

*Ali*, hope work has calmed down a bit and ur getting lots of quality time with A,K&K. Got a lovely pram suit, sleeping bag and sleepsuit&hat on brandalley today. All came to £30 incl postage. Bargain! Hughie's gonna kill u for introducing me to that site lol   .

Lovely day here today. Been lazing about all day (still in pjs now) as schools are closed due to water being off.
Was tempted to go up to Stornoway for the day and maybe meet Linz for lunch but decided to be lazy instead. Would have been an awfully long day with getting up at 5 and not getting home till on to 7pm.

We put the car seat in the Mustang on sunday. Luckily it fits but due to it being on a base the passenger seat has to be in a very upright position and is as far forward as it goes. Hope Junior grows quickly so we can get a front facing car seat, that takes up less room. Either that or we will have to sell hubby's baby.(The car that is.)
The cot/bed was moved to our bedroom too, so dogs can get used to it being there.
Nearly walked in to it the other night when i went to the loo. Hard to blieve a wee baby will be lying in it soon.

How's everybody else? It's awfully quiet on here lately.  .

hugs
x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Sure is quiet on here at the moment - everyone must be busy busy   

Am sure all will be fine and you'll be a fantastic mother - first few days and weeks are the hardest but then you get used to each other, get to know each other I suppose and then it's like you've always had them with you. You're very organised - I've only got my furniture delivered last week!!
The last few weeks can be a little anxious as you're getting so impatient and can't wait to meet him/her. Is it two weeks time you head to Inverness? So exciting for you both   
Hope you're scan goes ok - good you get one towards the end - I would have loved that - they didn't rescan here at all, think it depends where you live, anyway off to watch come dine with me before the madness of feeding, bathing, trying to get her off to sleep starts!! Weaning is better these days, thankfully, messy but good fun xx

Hi to all xx No other news from me! x


----------



## anyamac

Anybody watching Eastenders? Cat n Alfie talking about IVF. Wonder where they'll take that storyline. Hopefully they'll do better than Hollyoaks.

x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks

Anya - the last month was a nightmare as didn't matter how you tried to lie in bed it wasn't comfortable and just when you thought it was tolerable, you'd need the loo and have to haul yourself out of bed to pee! Try and relax tho and enjoy the peace and quiet (you too PBundle!) As when junior arrives you'll crave a few hours sleep...

Ah, Brandalley...spent a fortune on that site over the last year! Achica had those grobag sleeping bags at the wkend so managed to get two (1.0 and 2.5 tog for 18-36m) for the price of one as they are dead expensive in john Lewis and Kirsty likes them...also means she can't escape her cot in the morning lol! 

Had to replace nearly all my exhaust at the wkend as driving back from dumfries heard a rattling noise while bombing up the M74...yep, was the exhaust hanging down. So..do you stop and see if it falls off or keep going as you don't have any wire to attach it back on anyway...

By M8 it was making a bit of noise and no doubt sparks..

Forth bridge I was as they say "bricking it" that it would fall off and cause an accident but managed to get home and phoned kwik fit.

Unfortunately, drive had damaged it beyond repair so 379 quid worse off by 5pm Sat night...ouch!

Kirsty has her mmr jab on thurs - oh joy. She's been a wee angel this week so hoping it doesn't have any nasty side effects.

Molly - good news about Ninewells. Keeping everything crossed for you doll. 

DH refuses to watch Eastenders and depends if Kirsty is asleep whether I get to see it or not..tho, considering kat and alfie aren't even sharing a room, not the best candidates IVF imho! The lassie playing Ronnie is leaving soon so no doubt at some point kat will realise the kid is actually her one (bound to be a health scare of some description requiring blood transfusion and kat is some rare blood type or something like that). Do make sure I get home for neighbours tho...from my student days...bring back charlene I say!

Missed glee last night as was watching Americas next top model final instead..always good for a laugh with the *****ing in the house. 

One more working day this week! Was meant to be training but its been cancelled so day in office instead.

Hope everyone is ok.

Take care


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

Molly - thankyou for all the and , i need them all!  Totally sympathise with the car sickness, its an awful thing to get.  You'll have been glad to get home to your bed after that horrendous journey!  Its good to hear Aoife is doing well.

Anya - you will be a fantastic mum!  Junior is one lucky baby to have you as their mummy  gutted not to have had lunch with you today, you and Junior come first though.  Next time you can come hopefully Junior will be here!

PB - how you doing?  Really hoping that everything with you and Bundle is fine 

Ali - nightmare about car, at least you werent stranded on a motorway somewhere though.  Hope Kirsty will be fine with her jab on Thursday.  I love ANTM, fierce lol!  I just watched the final tonight.  Were you happy with the winner?  

Hey to Kim, Mathilde, Revols, Carrieann, Elizabeth, HH, Febe and everyone else ive not mentioned!

8 more sleeps for me before OTD  and  that this is our time.  I think i may be going slightly insane!  Everytime i think about the embies i start to 'feel' like something is happening with them.  Honestly every single thing i feel i think oooo whats that, i know its just my imagination playing tricks on me.  I try to avoid internet as i just go symptom spotting, looking on other threads.  Not good!  The only thing i can be definite of is over last few days my (.)(.) are bit tender, i know im not imaging that lol.  Cant bear to think of OTD, i almost want this week to go really slow.  Ignorance is bliss in one sense, if i allow myself to think negatively i have to stop myself because its to upsetting.  Im dreaming all night every night, just of loads of different things.  Hard to get a good nights sleep!  Anyway will plod on with it and ive got plenty on till weekend to keep my mind occupied.  Myself and DH on movie marathons, not chick flicks allowed this time though lol.

Na night all xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
*Ali*, glad ur ok. Damn i missed the Grobag sale on Achica lol. Sods law. 

Shame about the exhaust. Similar thing happened to us one time. We had been staying in S****horpe with a pal and were setting off back to Scotland. Had just left town and thought i could hear a wee rumble coming from the exhaust area.
Ignored it and carried on driving. Just as we got to Scotch Corner and were turning on to the A66 we heard a bang and our old Ford KA turned in to a bellowing tank (going by the sound).
We had set off in the middle of the night, hoping roads would be quiet, so couldnt even stop anywhere to have it fixed.
We were deaf by the time we reached Penrith at the far end of the A66. Exhaust was hanging off, sparks were flying. Car was going so slow by then that big lorries kept overtaking us. Was so scary.
Also we had a ferry to catch lol.

Got to Penrith about 7am and luckily found a Quickfit which opened early. The guys there were great and got us back on the road within a couple of hours. We were defo bricking it that day. Was so glad Hughie was with me. No idea what i would have done if I had been on my own. Totally takes ur confidence in the safety of your car though....

All is crossed for Kirsty's mmr. Hope it wont affect her.

*Linz*, the 2ww or shalli say the 17 day wait is the time from hell. One moment u think u can literally feel the magic happening i.e. the embies nesteling in to the lining and next moment u think AF is due or it hasnt worked. Toally messes with ur mind. I also dreaded test day as i felt i could still kid myself if i didnt get the BFN.
I also had really tender boobs (and AF pains) and most of all I was sooooo tired in the second week.    for u and ur frosties (I've named them Tony and Tiger after the Frosties cerial  )
We're all holding our breath for u until u get the 2 magic lines.

Quite glad i didnt go North yesterday as i woke up in the midle of the night with a really sore back and pains in my left side. A bit like AF type pains but higher up.
Have had the pains ever since. They come and go but are there most of the time. Back better but feeling very hormonal and close to tears today.
Phoned the MW earlier. She thinks it's just growing pains and said she'll come and examine me later if i still have the pains then.
Phoned in sick earlier as i just dont feel myself today. Now waiting for MW to call me back.

Was chasing my MAT allowance/SMP earlier. Things have been moved to the Statutory Payments Dispute Team. they still havent received my january payslip, which was posted on 19th. At least this time I had a friendly guy who listened to me. He explained that my old employer should have paid me SMP by law and if they dont have funds to pay me, even although they dont officially exist any more, the Disputes team will pay me.
Problem is they are working on a 4 week backlog at the moment so things could take a very long time. The Money will be backdated once i get it.
Such a pain, at least now i know that i will get something at some point.

Hughie been working really late this week. He'll be needing a holiday by the time we get away lol.
Time is flying by...

Best dash. Hope everybody is fine. Especially *PB* and *Bundle*.
x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - good news on the mat pay side of things as at least you'll get something from someone...though junior might be leaving high school by the time you actually get the money thru lol!

Hopefully you'll get a good scan tomorrow and see junior jumping about and that'll put your mind at rest.

Linz - think they had decided on Ann as the winner of antm ages ago given the number of challenges she had won. She walked like a cuddy horse tho! 

Agree with Anya on the wait to test...shreds the nerves. I thought I might be when I was up in aberdeen training a few days before testing as couldn't face Chinese food (which I normally love). Made me feel sick even thinking about it..DH was with me at the time and said afterwards he was terrified to say anything about it in case he hexed things!


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, That's good about your mat money - it's such a slow process and a frustrating one - hope you're doing ok xx

Hi Ali, That's such damage to your purse - I would have kept driving also - would be too afraid to stop along a motorway, thankfully you made it back safe and sound!! xx

Hi Linz, not too long to go now - good you're feeling positive and keeping busy - only thing for it                                   
Thought I would add in some more positive energy - a girl can't have enough!! xx

AFM - Went to this baby sensory today - interesting - I'm out way too much - been out every day so far this week, out again tomorrow for lunch!! Friday is going to be a housework day as starting to pile up!!! I suppose housework isn't going anywhere but really need to ease up on outings - think when Allan is away working I feel I need to get out and see people!! I take it to the extreme though. That's all from me - going to bed soon - Aoife up at 5am or before these days so fun and games - PB and Anya - sleep and rest before the baba's arrive { as much as possible}

Hi to all the gang xx


----------



## Linz7

Anya - you actually made me burst out laughing, Tony and Tiger thats brilliant lol.  Love it and thats what i will continue to call them lol.  How are you feeling now?  

Ali - you are totally right, think Ann was going to win all along and she had the most terrible walk.  

Molly - thank you soo much for positive energy, i need it all!  Enjoy your day in the house tomorrow.

Im having quite a negative day today.  I guess most days i 'feel' like something is going on, today not soo much.  Was meant to have friends round last few nights but they cancelled.  I was quite relived as feeling quite tired.  Just getting into lazy routine now of being in jammies before 7.30 for pessary, think not exercising is making me tired and lazy.  To scared to think its because of anything else.  (.)(.) still quite tender.  Ill take it all though, anything for a positive outcome  Switched on laptop and went reading around a few forums, really should avoid internet altogether during 2ww!!  So switching of now for night, think i will head to bed and read for a bit.

Night all xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Just a quick *update* from *PB and Bundle*....

PB in hospital since 21st with moderate pre eclapsia. Bp very high and quite a bit of protein in urine. Docs don't think she'll reach full term of 40 weeks but are hoping to reach 37 weeks.
She's being checked regularly but isnt getting much sleep as the ward is very busy and seems to be a spin off of "One born every minute". Lots of going on and people coming and going. She was given steroids...

On 24th she was rushed to A+E with breathing difficulities and was diagnosed with a severe chest infection. Airways were opened and they put her on oxygene for 12 hours.

Pb feeling much better today after a good nights sleep (not easy on a busy ward) but hopsital want to keep her on labour ward till chest infection has cleared, before moveing her to the normal ward. She's hoping to be discharged in a few days.

PB asked me to update u all.

Sending lots of             to her and wee Bundle.

*Molly*, tell me more about baby sensory> Sounds interesting!!!  We had a sensory room in the last nursery i worked and the babies loved it.

*Linz*, hope u and Tony and Tiger are fine and feeling more positive now. You're a day closer to testing....will Neil be home when u have to test? 
The 2ww is absolute torture. I also couldnt help but trail the forums and analyze symptoms. The only thing i didnt want to do was test too early. Must be even harder if u've tested early and get a BFN and then wonder if its negative because u tested too early and still have to wait till OTD.
As long as AF stays away it's a great sign. So far so good.
          for u.
Was in the hospital today and had lentil soup and salad for lunch. Was thinking of u  . Ishbel was at the table next to me.

*AFM*, scan yesterday went well. Junior is measuring the right size (relief) and I was able to get a pic of the head. MW reckons J weighs about 2.9kg +/- 600g.
head is down but J needs to turn a bit more.

Also had antenatal class last night. Didnt get home till late and didnt finish my dinner till 10pm. Was so tired i went to bed with a full stomach. Woke at 1 with loads of acid in my mouth. Mouth and throat on fire. Actually thought i had puked in bed. Didnt get much sleep after that as acid kept rising every time i lay flat. Serves me right for stuffing myself with pizza( and ********* sweets and water) before bed.
Dont think i'll be having Pizza Hawaii for a while lol.

Popped in to school today to say goodbye. Kids gave me flowers and a card, and headmistress hugged me and said she hopes i'll coem back afterwards. Here's hoping she means it.

Lovely day....was out whale watching for a wee while and now waiting for Hughie to come home.

x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya - Gosh that's terrible about PB - send her all my good wishes and hoping she'll be discharged soon, poor thing, must be a scary time for her - lots of      for her and baby xx
Great your scan was fine - cannot believe you're nearly there - was looking at your tracker - your pregnancy seems to have passed quickly - people used say that to me but I never felt it went fast - last few weeks are tough - be great if you went early or on time as the overdue part just cracked me up - although baby will come when the time is right. Baby sensory was good - bit different than what I imagined - lots of sign singing - looks difficult!  or maybe my brain isn't too fast these days picking things up - the lady used to work at Noah's arc in Perth but set up her own baby sensory sessions - did this parachute thing with balloons, used feathers and different bits - you'll be an expert on all this am sure - we will be doing different things each week - 10 sessions xx

Hi Linz - Hope the days are going in ok for you- it's difficult to stop looking on sites/forums, you can drive yourself crazy, I did test the day before I was supposed to and I could hardly believe I made it to then!!! Was going slowly mad!! Every ache/pain/continuous knicker checking!!! It's a horrible time - be good if you could go to bed after ET and wake up on test day - not sure about admin of pessaries though that way!!! Not long left for you xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - PBundle feeling better today, she said the midwife had given her a little and she'd seen all the wee babies which were cute. Sending hugs and hope you get home soon..xxx

Molly - Kirsty went to baby sensory once but slept through most of it and never went back - tho did buy some cheerleading pom-poms as she did like those! 

Linz - step away from the internet as its a baaaad place at times..let's the imagination run wild.

Having a clearout of some of Kirsty's old stuff so spent this avo in the back garden with the camera and will download the photos so we can shove the stuff on Gumtree (cheaper than eBay as local). Sad to see it go but taking up too much space and Kirsty too old for most of it now. Anyone interested in knowing what's going, give me a shout and I'll pm you...

Damned virus thing now turned into a cough which is annoying. Coughed up something that can only be described as "nasty" that had been blocking sinuses - even DH was slightly freaked by it! Did seem to help tho as can now blow my nose without gagging. Just hope this bug goes soon as training on Wednesday and would make it difficult..

Hope everyone is ok..been a bit quieter on here than usual...must be the sunny weather! Remember folks to put your clocks forward tonight..wouldn't want late to work on Monday!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks,


Just a quick update from PBundle. She's been moved back onto the labour ward and is taking medication to help reduce her bp. The consultant says the only cure for pre-eclampsia is deliver so don't think she'll make it full term (she's 35 wks this week). They are hoping to get her to 36 wks if they can but unlikely she'll be getting home now. She was complaining it had messed her plans for a pre-baby haircut, pedicure etc (said she would be a zombie for at least a month and wouldnt care what she looked like).

Sending lots of hugs and positive energy to her and Mr PBundle (as no doubt he'll be just as worried but being a typical bloke won't want to show it!). It'll be all worth it once bubba arrives...

Me - still feeling like crud. Voice shot to hell as they say as got laryngitis and a horrible hacking cough...not good as lecturing for up to 4 hours on Wednesday so could be a really short course if its not better by tomorrow. It's not even sexy husky..just squeaky with silent sections or coughing fit.

Hope everyone is ok - Linz, not too long to wait doll. Sending +ve vibes your way too..

Anya - how's things up in the back and beyond? When is it you travel over to inverschnecky? (sorry, one of DHs friends hails from inverness and always calls it that).

Until the next installment from either me...

Will her voice return....will she be left speechless..or worse, writhing on the floor with a coughing fit.

Or PBundle...

Has her bp levelled off...has bubba decided its time to smell the spring air and arrive early..

Only here will you find the answer to this and many other of lives complexities..(and no, 42 is not the answer!)


----------



## anyamac

Loving the post, *Ali*. All the soothers and cough mixture must have gone to ur head    . Ur making me laugh this morning  ups I mean afternoon.
Just following Molly's advice and gettimg as much rest in as possible hee hee.
Had a long lie on sunday morning and snoozed on couch for most of the afternoon.
Unfortunately I was wide awake come bed time and continued to toss and turn for most of the night.

The famous nesting instinct is still awol  > I thought I'd be busy cleaning and washing and packing by now. Totally gone the oposite way. Waiting for a fairy to do it for me. Think i'll still be waiting by next week lol.
Forced myself to do dishes this morning (why is there always loads when hubby does the cooking) and empty the bins. Even put a wash on but been stalling on here instead of going to the shop, hoovering and starting homemade Lasagne  .

Started a new book this morning. "Lost dogs and lonely hearts". Had bought it for when i'm away. Was so bored I started it. Already finished the first 3 chapters. Cant put it down. No doubt i'll have to purchase a few more books in Inverschneckie lol. Dont think i'll have much time for reading once Junior is here.

Just did an online gender prediction test on 2 different sites and it came up with BOY both times. Hmmmmmmh  !

Did anybody watch "Emergency in the womb" last night? Think it was on more4. Had seem it over a year ago but it still gets u.

That's me 37 weeks today. I think they class it as full term. Now popping 2 raspberry leaf tablets a day and forcing myself to drink at least one cup of that horrible tea.
I'll let u know if it works.
Travelling to Schneckie next monday! OMG!!!!! Done 99% of the hospital bag. Still need to pack Junior's clothes (have done the nappy bag) and our bag for a possible 4 week stay. The poor car is going to be laden with stuff.

Ali, what are u selling on gumtree? Anything I might need for Junior?

My former colleague and her daughter got a lovely bambeano baby bean bag for Junior. It's really cute. U can strap baby in to it with a harness and it can nap in it during the day. The cover is washable and you can get a different cover without the harness once wee one reaches Toddler age.

Best dash and have lunch and then get my finger out.

Next time u read you'll be asking youself...

Did Anya make it to the shop? Did she have enough time to hoover and make Lasagne?
Is she still wasting time online?

To be continued....

x


----------



## Linz7

Poor PB, she must be worried out of her mind.  Really hope all will be ok.  Sending lots of love and positive vibes to the PB family xxx

Anya - great news Junior is measuring right size now, you must be relieved!

Molly - thanks for all the positives and prayers!

Ali - man your having a hard time of it these last few months.  Hope the spring/summer months keep all the bugs away and you start to feel much better soon.

Im really struggling today.  I have two pessaries left by my bed, one for tomorrow morning and the other for wednesday just incase result good.  Its totally freaking me out.  Working today but finding it so hard, due to work tomorrow also but wondering should i take day off.  Cant decide whether i should just work it and hope that passes day quicker.  There have never been so many theatre cases over last week.  Its really hard to avoid them, one of my collegues went in a fowl mood with me the other day because i said i couldnt go.  So that really adds to stress of it all.  Im just not ready to tell them im going through treatment.  I guess i will have to tell a few of them if result is positive, cause i cant keep getting stressed out over avoiding theatre.  Have read so many things online that say you can test 11 dpt, then i read another girl tested 2 days early and got a bfp then on test day it was a bfn.  So that really freaked me out and made me decide to wait till otd.  Im absolutely petrified of wednesday, never in my life has something had such an impact.  Last time i knew a week before otd it hadnt worked, man this is soo hard.  I dont know if i will be even to look at the result once ive done it, just dont know how im going to handle a negative result.  Today im convinced thats what its going to be and i know i shouldnt think that way.

Better run now as at work.  Hope everyone else is well xx

p.s. will Linz drive herself insane by Wednesday?  Will she be able to keep it together long enough to let you all know?........................


----------



## molly76

Hi Gang,

Hi Ali - You'll be getting shares in soothers and lemsips and cough medicine!! Hope you're not enduring too many coughing fits and voice isn't lost - thanks for updates from PB - sending lots of cyber                   to them all - at least she's in the right place and she's got to 35/36 weeks when baby is born, so baby nearly cooked xx

Hi Anya - Cannot believe you're away on Monday - so so exciting for you and Hughie, so lovely, the actual journey to the hospital is great as you think - wow this is actually happening - didn't really hit me until then - even though was two weeks over and took me two days to have her - very exciting   

Hi Linz - I know the last few days are tough before you test - hang in there mrs - don't mind work - just do only what you have to and don't feel guilty - you'll always have work xxx

No news from moi - just back from Rhymetime at the library!!! and a coffee with some of the other mums and babies!!

And that's all my news - can't think of anything else to write - unlike Ali, Anya and Linz!!! Better dash xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya didn't have the lasagne...shock horror! (or so she claimed.. was it a ruse..did she plan something all along..  only Anya has the answer!)


----------



## Alidoll

NEWSFLASH!

Just had a text from PBundle..they are going to induce her today! Will keep you all posted with updates as they come in...

Me - have given up the idea of lecturing tomorrow as sound like a cross between a serial killer and Mickey Mouse...not good and now have a nasty cough as well so in bed.

Talking of which, dog just fell off it! He sneaked past DH this morning from downstairs and growled at him when he said "out!" (ah, my loyal hound and fierce protector!). Was lying at the bottom of the bed and sat up..next thing his bum is sliding backwards and he ends up in a heap on the floor! Think it bruised his ego as he's away downstairs!


----------



## molly76

Good Luck PB xxx


----------



## Alidoll

The "magic bullet" is in as they say...


----------



## Linz7

PB - thinking of you loads!  Please send her my love Ali.  Hoping all is going well.

Im a nervous wreck.  Spent all afternoon fighting the urge to test when i got home.  Just read the 'instructions' of test and my legs starting shaking.  Got it all ready for morning or more likely middle of night!!  This is a horrible feeling, im soo scared of tomorrow.  Will post tomorrow xx


----------



## Zulu

Linz7... sounding good so far, good-luck for the testing....got a feeling it might be a good result  


Lv
Bev


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz - Best of luck for tomorrow - hoping and praying for you xxxxx                                                                                                 

Hope you're doing ok PB      

Hope everyone else is fine xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Quick update from PBundle..no movement yet so they've moved her back to the main ward. Looks Luke tomorrow at the earliest.

Linz - keeping everything crossed for you doll its two lines. Sending +ve your way that its your turn this time.

Voice still goosed so staying off tomorrow as don't want to spread or make it worse as also still got cough.

Night, night..


----------



## Linz7

Morning all!

Its a  !!!!!!!!!! Cannot believe it, im in total shock!! Never slept a wink last night, had read last night to leave bladder for four hours before testing. I was clock watching all night and then i was too terrified to get up! Got up at 4.20am and did the NW test first, i had a sneaky peak before the three minutes was up and only saw one line appear. Then i was howling waiting for the 3 minutes to be up and praying it became two and it did! Then i did a first response one and again got two lines. Think i stood howling and shaking for ages trying to compose myself, took me a while to tell DH result. Im sure he thought it hadnt worked lol. Just waiting on NW phoning me back with a scan date, looking like its week beginning 18th April. Im soo nervous! So glad to have gotten over this hurdle, just going to take it one day at a time!

PB - hoping that you are doing well xx

Thankyou everyone for   and   xx


----------



## Alidoll

FANTASTIC NEWS LINZ! SOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!

Am on mobile so can't post graphic but jumping up and down yeah! You and Mr Linz must be so chuffed.

No movement from bundle to check out of the bundle hotel last night so the waiting continues...


----------



## Alidoll

Better get up I suppose..had a nice long lie in this morning as coughing most of the night but ace news to start the day...Woohoo!


----------



## anyamac

*Lindz* you totally made my day!!!!             
*Go Tony and Tiger*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been checking my mobile all night for updates from u and PB.

It'll take a while to sink in. Hubby also thought it hadnt worked cause my hand started shaking so much and i handed him the test as i couldnt speak.
That's the day i burned my face on the oven as i was in a daze lol.
So so so so happy for u both. We're doing our bit to keep up the population of the Western Isles hee hee  .

*UPDATE FROM PB AND BUNDLE!!!!  *
Nothing much happened last night, apart from her being moved back to the normal ward.

Bundle is obviously claiming squatters rights in Hotel PB.
PB willbe getting an internal at 12 today and they will be using the gel now instead of the bullet.
They dont want to rush things as Bundle is still an early baby.
PB seems in good spirits today. Wonder if Bundle will be a march or an april baby?  
      for a quick painless labour       !

Hugs
x


----------



## molly76

Big congrats to you again and again xxxx Like Anya - heart was pounding opening text this am - such great news - hope you're enjoying your day - you'll always remember today xxxx 

Hope you're well PB - I totally sympathise with pessaries and the like!!       all will be fine xxx

Off to baby sensory now - so will check back on later xx


----------



## anyamac

PS:
Hi *Ali*, only just noticed the post about my Lasagne lol  

Planning on starting one shortly.....will i be able to complete it this time?
All ingredients are in....
Wonder how PB and Bundle are getting on  ?

x


----------



## febe

LINZ - BIG HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!!!  So chuffed it had worked for you this month, over the moon for you and hubby!  Such a great feeling, and bet you do another test again in few days just to make sure too, i wanted to but hubby was like dont be silly!

Hope Pb is managing what a shame on her but bundle will be here soon how exciting!

Linz congrats again!!

Febe

xx


----------



## Zulu

Congrats Linz on your BFP..........such an awesome feeling         


Lv
Bev


----------



## Alidoll

Bev - sooooo impressed at your dog being able to navigate the web! 

No news from PBundle..the wait continues.


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz, had my fingers crossed for you when I started reading post CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Zulu

Hi all,


Allidol, wish I could take credit for my Jack Russell navigating the web, alas its not mine   its one of the pics that you can load up her on FF.  I cant seem to put any of my pics on, think they are too big, and to make my story sadder the one camera that I did have was stolen out of our luggage at christmas time, we flew home to South Africa for christmas with Air France    Our luggage did not arrive until 8 days after we got there, no Xmas pressies and when we opened the bags loads of things had been stolen   , still waiting on Air France    to compensate us................ 


Do have two wee JT's anyway    


Hope everyone is doing well, read everyday so am always sending loads and loads of      


Lv
Bev


----------



## anyamac

Morning Girls. 

No news on PB and Bundle. Havent heard from them since yesterday morning about 10:30.
Hope all is well.   The suspense is killing me.

x


----------



## molly76

Keep checking for news on PB - hopefully soon - I thought they would just section her as only 35 weeks - induction does take ages - feels like forever when you're going through it - heart still pounds when I hear the word induction!!! On that happy note will sign off!!!


----------



## Alidoll

Not heard from PB either...hope her and bundle are ok.

Bev - nightmare about your luggage...what a horrible thing to do stealing Xmas presents. Hope karma is a total beeitch for the loser who did it!


----------



## anyamac

*NEWSFLASH*

it's a boy!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
born on 30th at 10pm by c-section, weighing 5lbs.....

PB and hubby delighted!

CONGRATULATIONS! SO SO HAPPY FOR U BOTH! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## molly76

Congratulations to you both on the birth of your new baby boy - so happy that he's out in the world - enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

CONGRATULATIONS PBUNDLE - WELL DONE!   

(no name yet but mummy and baby doing well) - sooooo chuffed for them both. Life will never be the same!).


----------



## Alidoll

Your turn next Anya!


----------



## anyamac

*Newsflash*
Just had another text of PB. She's saying her wee boy is sooooo cute and is lying in a crib beside her. He needs help with regulating his temperature so she cant cuddle him as much as she would like. he has had quite a few cuddles of her already and she cant believe what an amazing feeling it is....(  God, I'm geting all hormonal now! Just so so happy for you PB!)

x


----------



## Zulu

_CONGRATULATIONS TO PB AND MR PB_     

Thanks Anya for keeping us up todate, yeah like Alidoll says its you next

Lv
Bev


----------



## Linz7

spin 

I wanted to use every icon i could use!! YAY its a boy!!!! Soo excited for the bundle family! Thats fantastic news! Massive congratulations to you xx

Thankyou all for your congrats! Really appreciate it. Its not sinking in yet and im way to scared to use the P word until scan lol. But now ive realised that i am completely clueless about this stage. I never allowed myself to read any books or look online. So ive just ordered a book from amazon called - Your Pregnancy Bible: The Experts' Guide to the Nine Months of Pregnancy and the First Weeks of Parenthood. It had good reviews so i bought it. Can anyone recommend anything worth reading or any advice on anything would be appreciated lol.
Im over the moon for PB, just brilliant news!


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - best advice, stay away from internet websites other than this one! You'll drive yourself potty trying to analyse and worry constantly about miscarriage so wait for your scan and enjoy the floating feeling!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Lindz
I got a pile of free books and leaflets from my GP. Think the book was called "Go Bay Go". Very informative and best of all FREE.
If u go to gp to "confirm" pregnancy u'll get a big folder with stuff, aslo a card which will enable u to get FREE prescriptions and dental treatment till baby is 1 year old.
Also gp will transfer you to midwife...

Then at your first midwife appointment u'll get more FREE stuff, including a bounty pack with FREE samples and magazines.

Also it's worthwhile googling "baby club" and joining them all. It's FREE and you get free stuff and regular email updates about the different stages of your preganancy:

BOUNTYCLUB, APTAMIL, COWANDGATE, HIPP, SAINSBURYS,TESCO, BOOTS, ASDA, PAMPERS etc. join them all.
U get free cuddly toys, changing mats, baby toiletries, nappies and vouchers...

AFM, had my last antenatal class last night. The breast feeding councillor was there talking about breast feeding. She had a knitted boob and some baby dolls to demonstrate lol.
Such a laugh.

After that I was ment to be meeting the girls from my old work for a meal. Had no idea they had booked the function room at the hotel to hold a baby shower for me. Was so sweet with "Good Luck" posters, banners and photo collages and baby boy and girl confetti.
They gave me a card with money for Junior.

After meal the more energetic ones were having "Just dance" competiotions on Wii.
Didnt get home till eleven.

Hope everybody else is fine and PB is well and lovingly gazing at her beautiful baby boy lol.

x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi All,

firstly big apologies for going AWOL. caught up in other things, then off on hols.  Have had a few quick checks on my phone but not managed to log on.  Will post properly when I'm up to date with everyone's news but just wanted to say HUGEST congratulations to PB and Linz. 

Linz- have been thinking of you heaps - knew you would have found out by the time I got back from hols - I think I was holding my breath as I was scrolling down.  I'm so so so pleased for you. 

Love to PB - what a rollercoaster.  I'm so excited to hear more, and find out his name!  Hope you're not too overwhelmed - well, overwhelmed in a good way!

Still not worked out the icon-y things, so just imagine all the banners, balloons, waving and jumping things you can!


M  x


----------



## Alidoll

Just a quick update from Mr PBundle...both PBundle and baby doing well (her phone is knackered so that's why she couldn't respond). 

Mat - glad you had a good holiday and nice to have you back.

Linz - as Anya said, sign up for everything. Boots usually has a free changing bag offer and cow and gate a wee toy cow! The bounty packs and Emma's diary are other things to collect.

You'll also get a baby play book (and later a toddler one) once baby arrives from your health nurse.

Take everything you can get ..not often you get stuff for free!


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz - Hope you're ok and still on a bit of a high xx Are you back at work? or do you have some time off? Book sounds good - I had the what to expect when expecting one - it's good also - the one you get at GP is fine also - like girls had said and it's free xx   

Hi Anya, Is it Monday you are heading off?? You'll be buy packing if so and getting all your bits together. The baby shower was a lovely idea at your work - lovely send off xx

Hi Ali,  The only thing I really wanted was the actual emma's diary - my friend who lives in Edinburgh got one from her midwife and it looked really good - I joined the emma's diary website but never managed to get a diary. I did get annoying people call me re insurance and had to tell one guy to stop phoning as I felt he was totally harassing me - apparently they got my details from the emma's diary website!! Hope you're cold and voice is back to normal xx

Hi PB, Glad all's good with you and you're enjoying your little man xx

Hi Mat, Hope you had a good holiday and had some space away from here and treatment chat, good to get away from it all xx

Hi Bev, Hope you'll get insurance sorted, that's just terrible about your luggage and presents - that happened to me when I flew up to Lewis for the first time over 10 years ago now - first time meeting  my in laws - bag went missing for 3 days so no clothes apart from a scabby jumper and jeans - no spare clothes, thankfully had my make up in hand bag!! I had presents taken from my bag - except it looked like I had only made that up - airline said because I didn't have a lock on my bag I couldn't claim insurance. I had travelled a lot the two years before and any country like Thailand/Singapore/Maylasia - when you went through there with a lock on your bag - lock was always removed - broken off and bag searched so I was sick of buying locks and got out of the habit of locking my bags!! It happens a lot though xx Very annoying xx


----------



## molly76

Hope everyone else is keeping well. Aoife is 7 mths on Tuesday, can't believe it - time just flies by!! Goes too fast


----------



## anyamac

Happy Mothersday to all Mamas out there and all Mamas-2-B!
Just thought i'd pop on quickly to see cheerio.....eeek! 
Off to Inverness tomorrow and still got soooooooooo much to do.
Hoping to have internet access out there so i can keep u updated.

If not I'll just need to text some of u and u can update the rest.

Still cant believe we're coming home with a BABY!!!!!  

Hugs to u all and thanks for being there for me every step of the way.
 
x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - will keep the girls posted with all the details. Have a safe trip over.

Happy Mothers Day Molly (and everyone else). Hope all the mums are having a good day. Had Lunch in sainsbury (not posh granted) as been looking at a car..DH has a 2l petrol estate that eats fuel so was looking at a diesel instead. It's second hand but one owner from new and well looked after (Mazda 6) so getting it on Wednesday! 

Hi everyone else...


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali - and a happy Mother's day to you - good luck with car search!!

Hi Anya, Hope you're good to go and all set - finally time for you - fingers xxxxxx it won't be too long until we hear the good news       all goes well - it'll be nice for you and Hughie to spend some time together before baby arrives xxx Looking forward to hearing the good news xxx

Hi PB - Hope all's good with you - great baby PB arrived in time for Mother's day xxx

Hi Linz, Hope you're well xxxx 

Hi and Happy Mother's day to everyone else and I really hope and pray     that everyone on here can celebrate the day soon xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello all

I'm back    and delighted to be home with our little boy   . We were home in time for Mother's Day which was a really special feeling. Thanks to Anya and Ali for updating everyone  - have to laugh when I read through the comments. 

It seriously was a real drama for 2 weeks. Thought I was going in for one night only, not 2 weeks. Having taken no drugs (not even paracetomol for the pregnancy) I found myself in hospital on a daily three times a day drugs cocktail of antibiotics, steroids, iron tablets, paracetomol, and 3 different types of blood pressure tablets and IV drips. It was a really scary time and I just kept asking about the baby (they gave me 2 scans when in to check growth and blood flow through the placenta) the consultant said to me we think the baby is fine but if your blood pressure goes any higher you are liable to have a stroke as you are on the maximum medication for blood pressure. I was on the labour ward three times and punted back to the antenatal ward three times. The staff joke that I am now on their xmas card list as I met so many of them    In the end the consultant said it could take 3 days to bring on labour and I just had a bad feeling about it all - was totally exhausted and not myself at all and I knew the baby was better out than in. After the pessary episdoe they agree to an elective c-section for medical reasons as they was no guarantee the induction process was going to work for bundle. So at 10.02 pm our little boy arrived and I have never been so relieved to hear a cry and be told that he is fine. They had shown me round the neonatal intensive care unit the day before just in case and 2 "baby doctors" were in the theatre when he was delivered just in case but thankfully he is OK. He is now 4lb 9oz (teensy!) but his lungs are good and he can suck on a bottle although feeds can take an hour each time as he doesn't have much strength and prefers to sleep - I need to blow on his face and tickle his feed etc to keep him sucking on the bottle. 

I am so glad I asked for the c-section and didn't hold on any longer as the pre-eclampsia had really taken hold and they said on delivery that the placenta was really grainy which meant nothing to me but apparently is what you see when a baby is past its due date and is a sign the placenta is starting to stop functioning.              

We are over the moon with our son and feel so lucky and happy to have him. I cannot keep looking at him and the house is full of baby cards - so blessed. His name is Keir!

Thanks to all of you for all your good wishes and for helping get us through this rollercoaster - I guess another one is just starting    Trying my breast pump tonight to see if I can prompt some action. Didn't want to formula feed if poss but the main thing is ensuring Keir puts on weight.

Anya - cannot wait to hear you are settled in Inverness - wonder when your little one will arrive   

Linz - a BFP - yeah - so pleased for you.

 to all.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi PBundle - glad you're home safe and sound with baby Keir. The Lassie I used to share an office has a son called that and he was an IVF baby too...he's now at school doing well so a good name for a wee laddie. Just glad the two of you are ok as sounds like you had a real time of it.

Had a crap day at work. My travel allowance has been stopped as I didn't do 3000 miles since I returned to work to qualify (or 1500 in the "6" months I was back). The fact that I'm now part time and most of the last few months have been bad for the weather didn't matter.."policy is policy" and al that...then they increase pension contributions as well so will be about 80 to 100 quid worse off each month...not happy bunny.

Then Andy heard his car will cost him 279 quid to fix a warning light to do with the exhaust valve and cant trade in car till its fixed....bah!

Hope everyone else had a better day....


----------



## kim78

Big apologies for my absence my life doesn't seem to have any me time anymore not that I am complaining love the girls to bits its work that is poo....  

Huge congratulations to Linz absolutely delighted for you, Anya has been keeping me updated.
Also congratulations to PB can't believe your little bundle is home with you already, you make sure and take it easy no heavy lifting for atleast 2 - 3 weeks it will get easier promise...  

Well my girls were 18 months on Sat past can't believe they are so big now scary where the time goes a lot has been going on will have to get on and update you all.

Looking forward to seeing Anya hopefully this week find out all the news..  

Lots and lots of love to you all, not always on but always thinking of you all.  Hopefully be back soon, hope you are all well xx


----------



## molly76

Hi PB, Glad to hear you are home safe and sound with baby Keir x Hope everything is going well for you xx

Hi Ali, That's rubbish about travel allowance, especially since you've to use your own car!

Hi Kim, Hope you're doing well, cannot believe the girls are 18 mths already, timw goes by so fast, you mustn't have a minute now you're back at work xx

Hi Linz, How're things with you?

I've an interview today in Dundee so fingers xxx, it's part time so would be good - so better go and get myself ready xx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - good luck with the job interview. You'll knock em out!

Kim - nice to see you back again! I know, where does the time go eh! 18 months..soon the terrible twos will commence...lol!

Update from Anya..she made it safely to inverness on Monday but did say it rained all the way from the boat to inverness. She had a hospital appt today so they are going to take her next week for induction as junior measuring 34 wks instead of 38. She's worried as you can imagine as came as a shock. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
It's me!!!! Thanks for the update Ali.

Went in this morning for our 9am appointment and were told we'd get a scan. Lay on table and was told they would check basic measurements of head and abdomen. Sods law as i lay down Junior emptied his/her stomach in to bowels, which ment i had to go and sit back down for 15 mins before going through the same procedure again.
This time measurements came back as small. About 34+something. Was really worried and asked is size ok? Lassie said "Aye" and sent us out. We were just walking down the hall when we were called back in. They had made a mistake with our due date and YES, SIZE IS VERY SMALL. They wanted to double check. Double checked and both head and abdo measured small. They also checked flow through placenta and ambilical cord and the amout of fluid round baby. All that was fine.
Was sent back out and told to wait for further checks.

A lovely nurse explained it is good that they now know that J is a tiny baby as they can prepare for that. By then I could feel the tears rising. She explained that they often find IVF babies are a bit smaller (well she hasnt met any of the rollercoaster babies lol).
They want to give me another scan on friday and a CTJ? (Heart monitor) and go from there. Also they have booked me in for an Induction on wednesday 13th April. I have to go in on tuesday pm for checks and will probably have to stay in overnight. At 6am the next day I'm getting the pessary. HAve to lie for an hour to see if baby is coping with hormones and can then join Hughie in the day care room.
They said they wouldnt leave me too long if nothing happens but would end up giving me a c/section....no idea what they class as "not long"

So scary....just praying J will be healthy. So worried, but trying to stay strong. Since being prodded at the hospital i've had constant braxton hicks and twinges. Probably most of it is in my imagination. The thought of the labour pain isnt helping either. Just want to knwo J is ok.

Went in to town after and had lunch and treated myself to a new phone. Got some "Tiny Baby" babygrows in Tesco and popping to mothercare tomorrow to get measured for bf bras.

Please keep all crossed for J. Any prayers appreciated.

Better go, before Hughie gets bored lol.

Cousin poured me a tiny sip of red wine to calmn teh nerves. First drink in a year lol. She's a doctor, so i suppose it's for medicinal purposes  .

Hugs
xxx


PS:
PB so so so so happy for u and Ross. Cant wait to see pics of wee Keir. Love the name btw. Thanks for sharing all that with us. Gives me hope Junior is going to be fine. Ur a star to sope so well with what u've been through.

Did u manage to use the pump? What size baby clothes is he in now?

x


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Good they scanned you and found all that out - fingers xxx that all will be fine - it's normal to be worried, I am sure baby will be fine. Because you're a few weeks early pessary mightened do anything and you probably mightened feel any pain and if you do just get all the pain control you can,
they won't take any chances there - sounds like a great maternity hospital to be honest, I've only heard good things about it. Go along as normal until then and it won't bee long until you see little baba xxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Anya honey

I totally understand it is a worrying time for you but you will be fine-they will take really good care of you and junior. Also a c-section is such a controlled environment so all staff who might be needed are already in the theatre. They will have a baby doctor there to check Junior too. Keir is 4lb 9 oz now and coming away fine so don't worry if baby is teensy (easier said than done I know having had a few tearful episodes but babies are strong little things).

Mothercare do a good tiny baby range and I bought quite a few 5lb babygrows from there -Boots are quite good too.

I had the pessary too but didn't move onto the gel stage - I would say take their advice but ultimately go with your instincts - if you think the induction process is too much for you or junior just say and go with the c-section. I was told they would take it slowly with the induction process then later told it could take 3-5 days to induce which in my view was too long given my medical condition - ask how long they think it will take. Could be different for you as junior has been inside mummy for 38 weeks. It is a great sign that fluid and blood flow through placenta is fine, and the heart monitoring of the baby will give more reassurance. The staff will take good care of you and don't hang back with any questions you may have when speaking to any midwifes or doctors. 

My mobile situation will be sorted by the weekend and I will text you to see how you are. If I can help in any way at all just let me know.    Not long and you will finally meet Junior - it is such an amazing feeling and you will be a fab mummy  x x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - totally agree with PBundle. You'll be a great mummy.

Just a quickie as having to get Andys big red bus from the garage tonight.


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Guys  
Just wish i could stop worrying. Keep waking up at night thinking about things and struggle to get back to sleep.
Wish today was friday so I could get some answers. 

x


----------



## anyamac

PS: What really freaked me out was that last night I discovered they wrote "Fetal Growth Retardation"! in to my pregnancy records....what an awful word     .


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


Anya you are almost there, hang tight, as long as baby is fine thats all that matters and before you know it you will be a Mommy and nothing will take that away from you, am thinking of you and sending you lots of            


Lv
Bev


PS am typing this with Cody pointing at all the smiley faces.....


----------



## molly76

H Anya, Good luck for tommorrow -            , hope you're getting some sleep, I agree that word is horrible and of course is not nice to see when written down and no doubt adds to worry which you could do without. Think this time next week xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi PB, Hope you're recovering well and Keir is thriving xxx

Hi to all - I found out today that I was successful in my quest for a job!! I'm due to start the first week in May - earlier going back as was going to take a year off but the way jobs are need to do it, so am looking for nurseries and man are they expensive! It's two days a week so will be ideal - that's all my news - although dreading the thought of going back but need to work!!     Be so good if one didn't have to work xxx


----------



## anyamac

Molly congrats on job.It's a shame we all have to work but unfortunately for most of us "Needs Must".
Hopefully u'll find a good nursery soon. My cuz works in NW and both her kids have been in the nursery next to the hospital since age 6months and are both loving it.

Quick update from me:
Phoned the hospital earlier as I was getting in to a right state. HAdnt felt J move much last night and hardly at all this morning.
The lady on the phone was lovely and told me to come in for my CTG at 2 today, to have a cold drink and a sugary biscuit and lie on my left side to see if it would get J going.
As u can imagine I was clock watching till 2 with all sorts going through my mind.

Found the day care maternity ward and was wired up to the machine. J decided to wake up and move about which made the heart rate go up to about 160. Heart base rate was between 130 and 140 most of the time. Had to press a button every time i felt a movement.
Midwife was lovely and got us drinks and magazines...
She was happy with fetal movement and heart rate.
I was told to go back tomorrow morning at 10:15 for a growth scan and another CTG. She also explained the induction process to us in great detail. Said things scould take up to three days to get going properly (worst case scenario) so we should have J by next friday at the latest.

Just got back to the house and feeling a bit calmer. Hubby and I heading in to town about sixish to have some dinner. Maybe go to pictures tomorrow night.
Just had a thought that I'd better get some smaller size nappies lol.

Think i'm also coming down with Hughie's cold. Throught a bit tender and left nostril tingly. Bet i'll have a full blown one by the time I have to go in to hospital on tue night...  .

Thanks for all ur messages btw.

Hugs
xxx


----------



## Linz7

Anya - thankyou for all the info on websites to join.  You poor thing, your really going through the mill just now.  Really glad that you are in inverness and getting well looked after.  Stay strong, J will be here soon.  Hope you are enjoying a nice relaxing night.  I know someone that is heading to Inverness next Tuesday to have their baby.  Ill text you details so you can look out for her!  


Mathilde - welcome back and thankyou for congrats!  Hope you had fab hols!


Molly - huge congrats on new job!  Thats great news, all the best for finding a nursery.


PB - yay a baby boy!  What a beautiful name aswell.  Hope you are settling into motherhood well.  Cant wait to see a picture of the wee man!


Kim - lovely to hear from you, cant believe the girls are soo big already!  


Ali - thats pants about mileage allowance.  Hope things start getting better soon!


Havent had chance to get on over weekend, DHs uncle passed away on Friday so been busy with all that.  DH just left today.  As for me, im not sure whats worse.  The 2ww or the 2ww till scan.  Yesterday i was freaking out that it wasnt working, it really messes with your mind!!  My (.)(.) are still sore and im really tired all the time, its a weird tiredness.  Still dreaming all night, really silly things.  I just pray that these are all good signs.  


Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz, these are great signs   . Wait till u see Tiger and Tomy. Not long to go now. I agree time between scans drags....  (u couldnt give urself a sneaky one in ur lunch break?   ....


Just about to dive in bath and get cleaned up. Scan at 10:15 then CTG.

Went to see "The Eagle" last night.

Head a bit tender today. Sinuses blocked. Hubby passed on his cold.

Let u all know how i get on later.
xx


----------



## molly76

Good luck Anya - Hope today goes well for you and I am sure all is fine with J     Hope you're not feeling too unwell xx

Hi Linz, I know the time between the test and scan seems to go on forever and ever, it's all a waiting game for the whole thing!! That's why I was so demented when I went two weeks overdue - it cracked me up really, another 2 weeks to wait on top of all the 2 weeks waiting - I'm very impatient anyway.
Sorry to hear about you DH's uncle also xxxx Will your DH be back in time for your scan?

Away to see nurseries now soon, so will be fun am sure, hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - congratulations on getting the job. Well done you! It is tough going back to work but keeps you sane and gives you extra cash. Kirsty loves nursery and gets to play with other toddlers her age and with other toys etc. 

Anya - good luck for your scan.

Linz - the first scan is amazing...seeing that wee bean's heart beating away ten to the dozen (and possibly two of them!) 

Having a lazy day with Kirsty at home. She slept in till after 9.30 this morning - bliss! Must have been the calamari she tried last night (and loved!). I'll give her that, she's like her dad foodwise and will try anything! 

Have a good wkend everyone


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

i started bleeding this affa.  Had really bad stomach cramps, thought it might be wind but then could feel like i was bleeding.  So when i went to toilet i could see fresh red blood.  My head is mince and i am petrified.  I phoned NHS24 and eventually after 2 hours a GP phoned me back.  Got myself an appointment tomorrow at 9.30 for a scan i presume.  M stomach still feels crampy now and again and i keep bleeding.  No clots yet, sorry tmi.  Im soo scared that this is over for us, couldnt stop crying when i saw the blood.  Ill be absolutely devastated if its over.  Has anyone else experienced similar?  I reckon i should be 6 and a half weeks just now.  Im just soo upset and missing my dh even more


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz will be thinking about you tomorrow and will have everything crossed for you!!!! I have read on this before that some ladies have had bleeding and things have been fine so I'm sending lots of   and   and


----------



## kezzy

Hi i always read up on this forum i just dont have much time for chatting and dont like to jump in on other convertions, but couldnt run after reading linz post, Hi linz so sorry to hear you are bleeding   , if u look back when anya was early preganat she also had a bleed and i left a post saying how i had one too at 7 weeks (day after my scan) and it was very heavy and very small clots and i have my handsome little man here so i hope for u also that all is fine at your scan and you see your little baby beating away my fingers are crossed. Its good sign that you have no clots. It is such a scary time when you have a bleed but everything is changing inside so alot of ladies do have bleeds. I will be praying for you tomorrow.    

Also A very massive congratulations to pbundle on your new arrival.   

Cant believe Anya you are so close to your little bundle being here too didnt seem that long ago i wrote in when you had a bleed and now your due very soon. Hope all goes well and cant wait to hear your new xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Just read your post now, I               that all will be ok, bleeding can be very common in early pregnancy and I know of some people that bleed all the way through, it's very scary and worse your DH is away, thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

Thankyou all, had scan this morning and everything is still ok thank the Lord.  At first he scanned me abdominally and was saying it was twins.  Then he did vaginal scan and he could definitely see one sac and little bean, he wasnt convinced the other one had taken.  But still to early to tell, so going back again on Monday as planned anyway.  He barely said two words to me and once he did some writing he said ok.  Which was my cue to go!!  The midwife asked if i had any questions, i asked if i should be doing anything after having bleed.  When i told her where i worked she said its a precious pregnancy so take the week off.  So im not going to go back to work till after the next scan.  So i have no idea what i should and shouldnt be doing.  Should i rest all the time, should i do any gentle walking?  I thought for today anyway i will just have a couch day.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## molly76

Linz - Thank the Lord all is ok, I kept checking all morning, some people shouldn't be in a job that involves dealing with the public - sooooooooooooooooooo glad that a heartbeat was found and fingers xxxxx little bean will snuggle in tight, definitely take week off and rest for a few days and gradually work up to doing more but I would be resting mostly - it'll not do you harm to chill out for a few days, what a scary 24 hrs for you - hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## Revols

Thats great Linz just chill out and catch up with yourself, what a 24 hours you have had! Take care


----------



## Linz7

Its started again!!  I started cramping and bleeding at the exact same time as yesterday.  This is very strange and scary.  I forgot to ask what to do if it happened again and he never said a word to me.  I thought i would just see how it goes again tonight and maybe phone NW tomorrow for some advice.  Really praying that they stick and this is nothing to worry about, scared thats to good to be true though


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Have you called NW? or hospital there for advice? It is strange it's happened again tonight at the same time? Has it stopped or does it continue for a while? Gosh I don't know what advice to give, I'd phone midwife/gynae unit there?


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - sending massive cyber hug your way and praying everything is ok. Defo give NW a call and see what they say.

Had a text from Anya so she's fine (as is junior). She's to go for another check up tomorrow then all being well to go back later on and they'll start induction first thing Wednesday morning...will keep you all posted.

Just back from inverness. Got the 6.47 train up so shattered.


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


i stopped bleeding early this morning which is great, long may it continue!  I spoke to NW and the nurse reassured me that the uterus is a very vascular structure so not to worry to much about bleeding.  She said loads of people bleed early on and it doesnt mean it has anything to do with the pregnancy.  She said bleeding could have come from same place last few days and if scan was ok yesterday then its probably still ok.  She said if bleeding became alot heavier like a period then obviously that may not be a good sign.  I felt better after talking to her and just      that all will be ok with the baby/babies.  She said the cramping is also quite normal as your uterus is stretching with the pregnancy.  Maybe mine chooses to start stretching at 3.30 everyday!!  She did say that the bleeding may go as quick as it came or it may continue for a while longer yet.  Her only advice was to take it easy and take one day at a time.  So glad ive taken the week of work.  Really trying hard to take it easy.  I really do pray all will work out fine.


Anya - thinking of you lots and     for you and Junior, and Hughie off course!


Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya and Hughie would like to announce the safe arrival of their daughter

Alisha Jean. Born today at 13.38 and weighing 5lb 4oz

Both mummy and baby doing well

Congratulations to you both and well done. More details when I get them folks!


----------



## molly76

I was dying for you to pop it on here Ali, got a text earlier from Anya, so thrilled for them both xx           
Big Congratulations to Anya and Hughie on the arrival of baby Alisha Jean xxxxxxx Well done Anya, she's here at last, well worth the wait I bet xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

yay anya huge huge congrats to you and your dh and welcome to the the world your lovely little girl


----------



## Alidoll

Quick update from Anya. Alisha is 46cm and has blondish coloured hair and green/blue eyes. Anya had a section but is doing great. Hughie is delighted and has nipped to the cafe for a snack. 

Sooooo pleased for them both.


----------



## Linz7

spin                  


                                                                                AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations to Anya and Hughie!  I am sooooo delighted for you both!  Cant wait to see a picture of the gorgeous Alisha Jean, yay!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Revols

Congratulations Anya, I know ive not been on this long but  I keep welling up when I read all the good news stories! Its fab and gives everyone hope


----------



## Mathilde

Congratulations Anya and Hughie. So happy to hear the good news. Lovely name. Looking forward to hearing more. 
M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Yeah Anya. I was sooo happy when I got your text saying the little princess had arrived. Well done mummy and daddy and such a pretty name.        Just brilliant news. Keir sends a huge hug to Alisha x x


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - praying all goes well for you and your little beanies


----------



## molly76

Linz - Forgot to post earlier on to you, hope things are better today - glad you called NW and got some advice, fingers xxxxx     

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## febe

Huge Congrats to the new mummies Anya and PB, so excited for you both.

Hope your all doing well?

Sorry for the lack of smilie faces etc but dont know how to do them

Hope everyone else is well

Sorry not been on much was off last week so busy in garden, shopping and away visiting inlaws and friends!

Fe

xx


----------



## Corrinann

Anya - sorry for not not posting more but I do read all the time  - sooooooooooooo chuffed for you honey - sending you all a huge hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

corrin x


----------



## Corrinann

Linz - am sending you huge positive thoughts - I have very difficult pregnancy but you will get throught it - a friend of mine bled all through her pregnancy and now has a beautiful baby boy xxxxxxx

much love and good vibes xxx 

corrin x


----------



## Alidoll

Quick update from Anya..baby Alisha doing well. Anya has her own room and was hoping to have a shower today when Hughie arrived. She isnt sure when she'll get home so will keep you all updated.

Linz - how you doing? Has the bleeding settled down? Praying everything is ok doll.

Molly - when do you start your new job? 

Hi everyone else..nice to see a few familiar names again and hope everybody is ok.


----------



## febe

HI

Linz how you doing?  Have you had anymore bleeding?  Hope it all stops soon.

Molly congrats on your new job!

Alidoll cheers for keeping us all up dated with the new arrives and new mummies its great!

Fe

xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


thankfully i havent had any more bleeding and cramps since the early hours of Tuesday morning.  Im always scared and on edge its going to happen again.  Have been resting lots and taking it easy.  Fed up of lying on couch and watching tv though, its harder when DH away. Had a friend round today for the afternoon and got some friends round tonight so that will help pass the time.  Just cant wait for scan on monday and   all is well.  Thankyou all for your support and kind words.


Hows everyone else?


I cant wait to see a picture of Alisha!
xx


----------



## Alidoll

Anya had a sleepless night and really just wants to go home (been there so know how she feels as conflicting advice from the staff driving her mad). 

Linz - glad the bleeding has stopped. Scary when anything like that happens...especially after everything you've gone through to get to this point.

Better go as Kirsty trying to get behind the sofa!


----------



## Revols

Hello. Having one of those days where I'm feeling sorry for myself  Think I'm on a come down had 2 weeks off work and last week we were away on our hols good times! We booked it couple of weeks after our m/c in Jan and it was great having something to look forward to. 
Hey ho this baby making can drive you a bit   at times lol! Today all it seems Ive seen is pregnant people and I'm thinking that should be me   I don't get like this alot as I say just one of these days   
Were still waiting to hear back from test taken at start of march, were told it could take a month, so next week I am going to chase it up! Need to get back on the band wagon  
OK its Sat night so I'm away to put the wine int he fridge and give myself a wee shake


----------



## Linz7

Hey Revols,

hope you've sat and chilled with a glass of wine and your feeling a bit brighter  i think we all get those days now and again, not nice   you'll be getting more apprehensive now the test results are due back so its only natural that things start to get to you again.   that all will be good for you. We're all here for you every step of the way, so no matter how your feeling just come on here for a good vent! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Alidoll

Just a quickie...Anya got out of the hospital today. She's put some gorgeous photos of baby Alisha on her ******** page and she is adorable. I'm sure she'll post soon..


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

It is such a lovely day today - can't wait to get out later with the pram for some fresh air. Ross is away cycling and we have visitors coming early afo. We have never been so popular since master Keir arrived    He seems to be doing well - strong for his size with quite a grip and long arms and legs. I have photos which I am keen to upload once I work out how. I am  hopeless with things like that - if I have people's email addresses I have emailed pics.
Looking forward to seeing what he weighs on Monday when the health visitor comes - my guess would be about 5lb 6oz as he was 5lb Monday past. His little cheeks are more plumped out now. Cannot believe the amount of cards and pressies he has had - people are so kind.
His wardrobe is nearly full already    although mummy had bought quite a lot before he came.
I still cannot believe we actually have a baby - was saying to Ross yesterday how lucky I feel and I know he feels exactly the same. Such a blessing. 

Linz - so happy to hear bleeding has calmed down. A good friend of mine had light bleeding throughout pregnancy and gave birth to twins with no probs. 

Ali - do you have any tips for introducing dogs to babies or was your dog no problem from the outset? Ours is highly strung and currently living at mums as he makes me nervous around baby but generally he is a fab little dog so I feel like I am doing something wrong - maybe I should be more relaxed as he is picking up on my tension? I am relaxed with baby - just worried dog too hyper.

Molly - congratulations on the job - well done!

Revols - hang on in there. I had many a bad day when all I seemed to see was pregnant people or people with babies and it is soooo hard when you long for a baby. Sending you positive vibes      that your turn will come too x 

Hi to Febe, Kim, Anya etc - off to get a couple of things done before the next feed and arrival of visitors. Not even dressed yet!

Sorry another question - cutting baby's nails - when did you first attempt this or did you use a nail file and not baby clippers? Keir's nails are sharp!


----------



## Revols

Thanks ladies felt better today, just funny how it can hit you hard some days  

Linz - all the very best of luck for your scan on Monday    

Preciousbundle - Huge congrats to you both, hope the weather stays nice for lots of lovely walks with the pram!


----------



## Linz7

Im just back from my scan.  In the words of the consultant, things do not look promising    he was scanning for ages before he showed me screen, so instantly i knew something wasn't quite right.  He can see a blood clot in my uterus and can see where the baby is meant to be but cant see them.  Last week he could see the yolk scan and there was definitely a heartbeat, he was even thinking it was twins!  And a week later he cant see anything   nothing, no sack, no little flicker, and he should be able to see more this week than last week. Im absolutely gutted and cant quite believe this is happening.  He took some bloods today to check HCG and will call me later with result, then he will tell me what the next step is.  I think im in shock, amazing how all your hopes and dreams are shattered in an instant


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz -      that all will work out - so upsetting and gutting and disappointing for you - not sure what else I can say, huge hugs to you    , hopefully you won't have to wait too long for blood test results xx

Hi Revols, Glad to hear you're feeling better - some days are tougher than others and it can get to you more also -    and I know what it's like when all you seem to see is pregnant ladies xx but keep the faith that one day fingers xxxx it'll be yourself xx

Hi PB, Glad to hear you are doing well, Keir seems to be coming along and putting on weight which is good - I have a little baby clippers to cut the nails - I find that way works for me - some people bite the nails - I seem to be cutting finger/toe nails a few times a week, she doesn't really mind so that's good. I don't have a dog so can't give you any advice on that am afraid. Glad you're getting out and about with pram - weather has been lovely, how are you feeling post section?

Hi Ali, Glad to hear Anya getting home soon - I know the different advice can be confusing to say the least, esp with BF - was more confused about that part when I left hospital!

Hi Anya - Hope you're enjoying your little girl and being a mummy xx

No other news from me at all - very quiet - counting down my days until I'm back to work!   The nursery is all booked and I've booked Aoife in for settling in days a few weeks leading up to her first full day - not looking forward to that part. It's so expensive - don't think I could afford to work anymore days, esp when you still have to pay each week regardless her being there. The two weeks DH is home he'll keep her and I'll put her in a different day those weeks so she'll get used to being there each week! Easter this weekend but not up to anything as DH away so it'll be low key.

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - am so sorry doll, sending massive cyber hug your way and praying for better news the next time you post. Like Molly, not sure what else to say other than thinking of you.


----------



## febe

send this to you linz

xx


----------



## Linz7

Thankyou guys.  Got call back, hcg levels are high but means nothing unless they have others to compare them with.  Got to go back on wednesday for more bloods.  If nothing happens between now and monday they want me back on monday for another scan. Feel absolutely exhausted today, went for a wee nap when i got home and just been for a walk to get some fresh air.  Feel like i could sleep again.  Think ill just go back to work tomorrow, no point staying off any more.  Maybe i was taking it to easy and done some damage by not being active enough    doesnt matter what you do, you'll always find something to pick at!


----------



## molly76

Linz - There is nothing you have done, whether it be taking it easy or rushing around - no reason to think it's your fault in any way and your levels are still high so still something to cling on to? You've done everything that you could have done xxx Lots of              xxxx


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz, Thinking about you!


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - good luck with the blood test tomorrow. Really hope everything goes ok and its good news. Thinking of you.

Anya arrived safely home (baby Alisha slept most of the way). I'm sure Anya will post herself soon.

Training tomorrow but then off for a week...and the weather is to be fine..yeah!


----------



## Mathilde

Linz, thinking of you. Hope all goes ok tomorrow. 
Hi to everyone else. 
M x


----------



## molly76

Linz - All the best today xx   

Anya - Glad you got home safe and sound, that's the one good thing about driving, most babies love the car and sleep well. It'll be good to get back to your own home xx

Ali - Enjoy your time off, hopefully the weather will shine!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## anyamac

*Hi Girls*
I'm back...or shall I say WE are  . Alisha is asleep next to me in her wee moses basket. cant stop looking at her.
Midwife was round earlier checking us over.
She'll be back on friday to weigh her. I pray she has put on a bit of weight since she was weighed last. Last time she was nearly back to her birth weight.
The hospital really knocked my confidence when it came to breast feeding. So glad to be out of there. Dont get me wrong, most staff were lovely, however there was some real little Hitlers there and one woman literally had me in tears one day (me locked in bathroom sobbing and hubby in room holding baby). We both couldnt get over the conflicting information u get, often within seconds of another staff member leaving. Then the next staff member was telling u off for doing what the previous staff member had told u to do....

Alisha latches on really well and (touch wood) so far only the first few seconds have been a bit painful.
She has definately grown in length as her Early Baby sleepsuits are too short in the leg length now, and before they were massive. Was online earlier and ordered some stuff from bhs, also a pink beanbag on ebay as she loved snoozing in my cousins bean bag during the day.

Got home yesterday and found that our 2 nieces had decorated the street, garden and house with banners, balloons and sheets (cringe)  . Then we introduced her to the dogs and some family members popped by.

*PB*, i was really nervous too about the dogs meeting A. We held A down to them and my 3(collies) came up and had a close sniff and lick (tails were wagging). Praised them lots. Started bf shortly after and again let them come really close whilst praising them. Culla the female, who has had pups herself was very inquisitive. She kept coming up when i was feeding and got her nose right up against A's bum. Next it was as if she was trying to flick her bum in the air, the way dogs flick and clean their pups bums when they are suckling  .
It was as if she was saying "u do the top end, i'll clean the bottom". Defo wouldnt leave the dogs unsupervised near the baby but so far they seem to think Hughie and I have had a pup  .
Whenever A cries they come running over to see if she's alright.

Alisha slept really well last night. I was absolutely dead. Had a shower at 10 and then headed straight to bed, thinking she would wake about 11 at the latest. She didnt wake till 2.50 and fed for half hour. Went straight back to sleep.
Then again at 6.10 and fed for an hour. We all slept again after that till about 9.40!
think that's the most sleep i've had since i've had her.

No restful sleep at all in the hospital as i was in a side room next to the ward entrance. The phone and door buzzer were going all night and staff kept coming in to our room every 2 hrs to take blood of her to check her blood sugar levels.

*Ali*, thanks for all ur updates and advice re breast feeding and survival guides lol.

*Molly*, what a cute pic of Aoife!!! She looks so grown up. And her hair is gorgeous. Alisha's hair colour seems to be changing every day. Some days it looks honey coloured, others more caramel with a hint of strawberry blond lol.

So glad i ended up getting the section. I'd had a tensing headache for about 4 days with all the back and forward to the hospital for ctgs and scans. Was getting more and more worried and uptight.
On 12th her heartrate dropped really low when i was having tightenings and they sent me for a scan where they noticed he fluid round baby was really low. Next i was being wheeled to theatre for a section. Hubby didnt even have enough timeto go and get the hospital bag from the house.
Evrything after that was like an episode of "one born every minute" lol. Was so relieved when i heard her cry and they said she was ok. Both of us shed a wee tear.

*Linz*, honey. Praying for u both. Hopefully Dr O made an error and ur levels are still on the up.
Molly is right, if sack is empty it's nothing YOU have done. One in 4 pregnancies ends in an early m/c and often people dont even know about it as they think it's their period. 9 times out of ten it's because there was something genetically wrong with the embryo and it's nature stepping in.
Whatever the reason it doesnt make it any easier. We're all here for u. I'm only on the other end of the phone if u want a chat. 

Thanks everybody for all ur congratulations, thoughts, wishes and advice.

Missed popping on here for a blether.

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

anya - so glad your home safe and happy alisha is just gorgeous huge congrats


----------



## molly76

Anya, so glad to hear from you - Baby Alisha is a cutie x I know exactly what you mean about all the conflicting advice when it comes to BF, it leaves you more confused than ever, I think sometimes if they left you it might be easier, it sounds like you're doing a great job and BF babies are slower to put on weight. It took Aoife 8 weeks to get back up to her birth weight after she was born and she was a big baby to start with. Hope you're not too sore from section either, it gets easier each day with BF and recovery. Ali was great with the old advice on BF and I never thought I'd last so long doing it to be honest! Your friends and family must be so so over the moon for you both. No doubt you'll have lots of visitors and callers over the next while xx   

No other news from me - had baby sensory, that's as exciting as it gets and a coffee at Asda's afterwards!

Linz - Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## haggis81

Hi girlies 

New to the site, got my "top of the List" letter 2 weeks ago to start IVF at Ninewells ACU.

Very nervous & not sure what to expect   - got info night at begining of May so hopefully will explain all!

x x x


----------



## molly76

Welcome Haggis and congrats on getting to the top of the list xx We've all been through it on here so we know all the ups and downs xx


----------



## Linz7

Anya - soo lovely to have you back, yay!! Would loved to have seen your house and street, thats brilliant! Alisha sounds amazing, cant wait to meet her!



Haggis - welcome to the thread and congrats on being top of the list, thats really exciting news.  Hold on tight when you jump on the rollercoaster, it really is some ride!!


Thankyou all for the good wishes.  So eventually got my blood results at 5.30 tonight by logging in to system and seeing them for myself.  No one had phoned me by 4.45 so phoned matty and the midwife chased up lab and said results on in half an hour, ill be away home by then so just log in yourself and see them!!!!!  Mondays hcg was 21,742 and todays was 22,940. I know higher is good, but is that really high enough in 48 hours??  Ill have to phone midwife tomorrow and see if they can shed any light on this as now im even more confused.  Im very tempted to ask someone at work to scan me tomorrow and see if they can see anything.  Everytime i do pessary now i get brown spotting and tiny bits of lining (sorry for tmi).  I dont know whether this is coming from the blood clot in uterus or somewhere else!  Really messes with your head all this and again im spending another night not knowing whats happening!


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bubblicous

linz - sending you lots and lots of      i think if i was you i would ask someone to give me a wee scan looking at your dates you should be about 7 weeks am i right so you would be able to see something got everything crossed for you 


haggis - welcome to the board


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz - Yeah I agree with Bubblicous - if you can get someone to scan you then go for it? especially since weekend is coming up? I've no idea re HCG levels? They still seem high? I know this really messes with your head and you're desperate to know one way or the other.

I know when I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks, they knew by the scan that the embryo stopped developing by 7/8 weeks but my body retained it for another 4 weeks and I still had all the symptoms. I suppose each of us is different and the body reacts differently. I didn't write that to upset you and I really hope this all works out for you xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - defo try and get a scan in before the weekend.  Nothing worse than not knowing...

Anya - welcome back doll. If I can help any of you with advice on anything, let me know as more than happy to help.

Haggis - welcome to the site. Everyone is really friendly and at various stages of the process..some of us have been here for ages and just stayed!

Jings,  this site is really slow today.

Laryngitis back again (as is than Damned cough). Feel crap again..boo


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

so got the doc at work to scan me today.  Shes no expert in obs but looks like sac is collapsing in on itself.  Definitely no little beanie or beans, no flicker of a heartbeat or a yolk sac.  I should be 8 weeks, so you would definitely be able to see plenty by now.  Totally gutted and cant believe ill have to wait another 3 months before going through it all again.  Its soo draining


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Linz - that is so hugely upsetting for you after all you have been through.    So cruel. There is absolutely nothing you could have done differently so don't think that for a second. I am so sorry - don't ever give up hope though. Sending you a massive hug and if you ever want a chat just call - wish you were closer and I could pop over and see you    

Ali - thanks for the really helpful text you sent me on nails and dogs    Dog is a bit calmer but still just too inquisitive for my liking and I now have the number for a pet behaviour person - called but she is out just now. Would love dog and baby to be in same house so it is worth paying someone to help.  Hoping you feel better in a few days  

Anya - welcome home little Alisha. Thanks for letting me see the ******** photos - she is lovely. Cannot wait to meet her one day. I think it is lovely that the street was decorated for you    I have cried loads of times over the BF issue. If baby had been a bit stronger I am convinced I could have made it work but after the 24 hours in labour ward I had very little help in the general ward and I def needed more support with a premmie baby 5 weeks early. I was on a ward with 3 other mums and their babies and I swear I didn't sleep for 3 nights solid - 4 if you count the first night on the labour ward where I had a room to myself and one to one support from an experienced midwife who basically held baby and boob! That worked though and she wrote in my notes that maximum support should be given but to no avail - they just weren't resourced for that in the general ward. Baby K now takes 90mls from a bottle and his appetite is def increasing which is great - he lets you know now when he wants food rather than me having to wake him    

Strangely I have some pain from my wound today after having none at all for over a week - maybe just bits contracting back! Haven't even had to take any paracetomol for about 10 days - they wouldn't give me anything stronger after the scare with the reaction I took to the other medication   

Well we have yet more visitors today. Only wanting 1, or at most 2 visits a week, after this week as it would be good to have a little more time to sort out some stuff I need to do and also just spend more time with the baby. The days are flying in! Got a letter saying my mat allowance will be paid now and sent off for child benefit too and registered littlie with GP.

Molly - cannot believe the latest pic of your little girl - so cute - they grow up so fast. When do you start work?

Haggis - welcome   

Kim, Febe, Revols and everyone else - Hi!


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - I'm so sorry. Big hugs. As Anya said, sometimes these things happen and definitely nothing you did. 

PBundle - it'll take a wee while for the scar to knit together properly. Glad k is doing well.


----------



## molly76

Linz - So so sorry for you, it's totally gutting and unfair also, but as PB says don't give up, you can try again in three months or whenever you feel up to it xx    

PB- Glad baby Keir is drinking well. I start back to work in two weeks - don't know where the time has gone!

Better dash now x Hi to all xx


----------



## Linz7

Thankyou all.  I phoned NW in the afternoon and they insist i carry on taking hormones until scan on monday.  I just dont see the point in prolonging this anymore.  They said your hcg should double in 48 hours, mine only went up by 1200.  So its obvious along with scan that its over.  Have had brown spotting since saturday, things must be wanting out but the hormones must be keeping it in!  Ive planned a weekend away with DH next weekend and scared now that if im not stopping drugs till monday it will ruin our weekend away.  Such is life i guess.


Lovely to hear that baby Keir is doing well xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, I suppose if they want you to continue with horomones then maybe keep going, I know it may seem pointless but that's obviously their policy? I'd still aim to get away for the weekend, I think you deserve it and it'll be good to go someplace away from it all just the two of you. I don't know what else to say..... thinking of you lots


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. 

Linz, so so sorry to hear about it all. So difficult I know when you've had some hope for a change. Hope you've had a good break. Sending you lots of love and hugs. 

Lovely to hear the new mummies are doing well. 
Ali - hope you'll soon be fully recovered. Can't believe how things have dragged on for you. 
Big welcome to haggis. I've found this site so helpful. It's really nice to hear from folk at so many different stages. 

Stuff came through from nw this week to start again in may. Starting to worry it'll go worse this time. 
M x  

Pl


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - fingers crossed things will work out this time for you. Try and keep positive.

Linz - hope you're ok doll. 

Hello to everyone else..

Still loaded with this cold / laryngitis thing..tried to sing the Dulux advert tune (from the Littlest Hobo) to Kirsty and sounded like mickey mouse..hilarious to hear but not fun..cough annoying as really dry so end up retching at times...blah?!

Went to IKEA today so got a cute wee table and chair for k to do her artwork at. Also had plastic cutlery sets for 91p...yes, 91 pence! Not a spoon, fork and knife but SIX sets of three. Amazing value. Also had plates (6 of those) and bowls for about the same price that are dishwasher and microwave safe..well worth considering Molly..

Better go as watching Network Food Challenge on tv and near the end (they've to do a Hopp cake from the film with characters). Doing a sugarcraft class in June with my mum so taking tips!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls sorry for lack of posts.

Had a bit of  scare friday night, when i started gushing about a pint of fresh blood with clots from down below.. Our bathroom looked like a murder scene. Blood everywhere. Hubby called mw, who arrived just before midnight. She told me to pack hospital bags for A and myself as she thought it might be best to air ambulance me back to Inverness. Was so scared. Als my pulse was 3times the norm...

Mw couldnt get hold of the local on call gp so phoned Raigmore. The registar remembered us, as we had been sent back with my "jumbo sausage" swelling after the stiches came out. He advised to wait 30mins to see if blood flow calmed down and said just to rest and take paracetamol and dyclofenac, which mw got from our local hopsital.

Luckily bleed slowed down and i've been lying down since. Mw was round yesterday checking bp, temp n pulse and all back to normal. Just feeling sooooo tired and weak. Probably due to high blood loss. HAve been sleeping at every opportunity. Struggling to keep my head up.
Hubby been waiting on me hand and feet and got up last night to do Alishas nappy and settle her as she wasnt going down well after bf.

She's been awake most of today, not setteling. She's only just fallen asleep. HAd to pop her in one of those baby sleeping bags last night as she kept moaning and kicking the blanket off every time i covered her.

Alisha now weighs 5lbs 5oz. Up from 5lbs 2oz (birthweight) so really pleased.

Lynz, so so so sorry Hun. Sending u cyberhugs and hopefully be able to give u a real one soon.
Totally not fair and sucks, u having o go through that major disappointment and heartache.
Alisha sends u a wee cuddle too.
Bet u cant weight for Neil to come home and give u a big hug.

Mat, grea news about may. Not long to go now...! We're all here for u to hold ur hand on the rollercoaster.

Haggis, welcome and good luck with ur treatment. We're all here if u have questions.

PB, Keir is so cute. Think we should do an arranged marriage  . I'm sure Marley will settle soon. Good idea though getting the doggie person to help. let me know how it goes.
Has Keir wee'd on u and Ross yet?
Alisha has done it loads to Hughie. The other day she was sleeping in his lap, when Hughie went "oh my hand is wet". He looked down and there was pee and poo trickling down her leg.(My 16 year old niece had done her last nappy  ). He was covered in it hee hee.

Molly, cat believe ur bac to work in 2 weeks. Time defo flies. Have u got any dates yet for ur next treatment?

Ali, thanks for all ur advice and text.  Ur a pal. Hope laringitis goes. Bet Kirsty thought it was hillarious Mickey Mouse singing to her  .

HAppy Easter everybody.
xxx


----------



## haggis81

Hi Ladies  

Hope you have all had a relaxing choc filled Easter!  Just finished nights this morning & been for a walk up the Sidlaws so am now exhausted - chocolate & an early night me thinks!!

Can anyone in the Dundee area give me any thoughts on Accupunture & clinics to use along side my treatment.  I had reflexology done for the 1st time a couple of weeks ago & it was lovely but not sure if i may get more benifit from the accupuncture?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all for the warm welcome - hope you all have a good easter

Haggis x


----------



## molly76

Hi Haggis, I think Anya knows someone in Dundee who does acupuncture, I think his name is Kevin?
I went to a woman in Dunkeld and Perth. Always nice to finish nights!! Hope you had a nice easter.  

Hi Ali, Hope you're feeling better, I love IKEA, spent a small fortune last time I was there, dangerous place. Not going back until I get my wages reinstated!

Hi Anya, That's very scary for you the bleeding, better out than in though and at least it has settled. I don't know what is worse - TMI coming up - my bleeding stopped after 3 days, then my abdomen got bigger and bigger and they discovered a haematoma so yep you know what's coming!! Had to have it removed - wanted to be knocked out but had to settle for gas and air! and it was removed by a boy! Well he was a doctor but let me tell you, it was the last thing I wanted a man anywhere near my nether regions!   Still traumatised by that!  Just rest as much as possible and try not to exert yourself. They say with a section sometimes it's more difficult to remove the placenta and can become ragged? Hope it'll settle down.
I've my invoice to pay for treatment, just waiting for my period to return post BF!
It's great Alisha is feeding well, half the battle xx

Hi Linz, Hope you're ok xx  

That's all my news - looking forward to the wedding on Friday, can't wait to see the dress and all of it to be honest. There's some of us getting together Friday to watch it and having a lunch with us each making bits and pieces, I'm making strawberry and cream cupcakes and a victoria sponge!! Hopefully will turn out edible, it's a day out anyway x
Hope everyone had a good easter and hi to you all x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Haggis
Check out http://www.appletreeclinic.com/index.htm
His name is Kevin and he is absolutely fab. He made me so relaxed. We had acu there before treatment, on day of transfer and during pregnancy (to help with relaxation and nausea).
Highly recommended. If i lived closer I'd defo go weekly lol.

Clinic is near Broughty Ferry....

Alisha awake half the night. Just wouldnt settle after her second feed (she's stirring now). Think i need matches lol. So much for babies sleep close to 20 hours...Alisha seems to be the oposite. Seems to fall asleep at the boob but as soon as u put her in her moses she stirrs and starts grumbling. Sometimes i think she doesnt like it. She seems much happier lying on her beanbag, but dont really wanna let her sleep on it at night. Any advice?

Hubby away doing a homer. Hoping to catch 40 winks when he's back.

Need to purchase a new nursing bra today. Was measured just before i gave birth but that one feels tight now. Hope these boobs will stay lol. If not then i'll have to bf till she's a teenager. (Usually barely fill an A...now a D is tight  )...

x

/links


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Aoife was the same - hardly slept during the day or night for the first few months. I think a lot of the BF is comfort sucking and they like being so close to you. It's so tiring initially but as the weeks go on, they kind of form their own pattern. I kept putting her back in at night to the moses basket when I knew she had been feeding for ages, had a clean nappy etc, she did cry but you have to sleep yourself, you're on a high initially but you can't keep it up. I thought I would never sleep at night again but you do. Sleep is good to get the breast milk flowing also.

The Health Visitor recommended a soother - I was surprised but she never took to it. I know girls who did core feeding? - keeping baby in bed at night and feeding. I didn't do that as I was afraid I'd roll on top of her, but lots of folk do that, just to get sleep as the baby will sleep better next to you.
You're doing great anyway xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks
Still loaded with this nasty virus thing..refusing to go and coughing driving me mad. That and the fact Kai woke at 1am literally screaming the place down as his back still really uncomfortable for him. He's a bit a a drama queen to say the least (washing him in the shower he thinks the water is molten lead!). But sitting on the floor at 1am trying to settle him down after spending the previous 2 hours coughing solidly was no fun..

Then k woke at 5am...

So shattered today as not had a decent sleep for over a wk now (either sore throat, cough or streaming nose). 

Tried to shake it off by going into Edinburgh but ended up sweating buckets and scaring folk in McDONALD'S so at home. K at nursery today tho so don't have to worry about her.

Anya / Molly - wait till the teething starts hee hee! Sleep at night...what's that? Something else to look forward to.

Anyway, got no energy so gonna have a wee lie down.

Linz - thinking of you doll..


----------



## molly76

Hi all, Hope everyone had a nice Easter - all over now for another year.

Linz - Hope you're ok, was it yesterday you had to have another scan? Thinking of you lots xx

Ali - Hope the sore throat/voice is improving. I know all about teeth - Aoife got her first two at three months, I can't not remember when she's not been in agony with them, another two at front have just come through - she gets up at 4:30 a lot of mornings - early riser so am hoping her nursery days might tire her out - although no doubt the sickness will start once she starts there! Always an obstacle to overcome!

Anya - Hope all's well with you and baby x

Hi Revols, Haggis and Mathilde - Hope you're doing fine?

Pb - Hope you and Keir are well also   

Going away for a night on Saturday night - nowhere too exciting but will be good to get away. Need to go shopping for work and nursery! Have ordered my labels for missy's clothes and bottles etc and need to get her a bag also! One week until I return to work - feel sick at the thought of it but that's the way!!
Lovely day today so better get a move on and make the most of it xx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly, you'll both be fine. Kirsty loves nursery and gets to do all that "messy play" you don't particularly want to do in your own house...though make sure she wears damage limitation clothes..Primark is good for trousers and t-shirts as they do get covered with paint, shaving foam and baked beans! It's hardest for mum tbh...tho after a few days you'll get back into the swing of things...tho your priorities will have shifted considerably..daughter first, work second.

Oh...and stock up on vitamins as those viruses will be heading your way! Should have past most of them by...oh lets see...Christmas! Good luck...

How's the new mammas today? And Keir and Alisha? Enjoying the sunshine? It's lovely being off on maternity over the summer months. While bubba asleep can read a book in peace etc...

Linz - how did your scan go?

Haggis / Mat - you both ok?

Was up half last night coughing so splitting headache today and chest sore. Nose gets blocked up so breath through mouth which dries out throat which equals coughing fit. Fed up with it now as seem to have been permanently ill since October when k started nursery.


----------



## Linz7

Ali - hope you start to feel better soon, what a shame feeling so rotten all the time.


Molly - cant believe only a week to go!  Hope you settle in quick and enjoy your new job.


Anya - what a fright you must have had, goodness.  Hope all has settled down and your feeling back to normal.  Thank Alisha for her cuddle, much appreciated!


Mathilde - thats exciting stuff has come through.  When my drugs came through from this cycle i put them straight in the cupboard and didnt want to see them until i was ready to start.  I felt sick at the thought of starting again.  I felt completely different about it this time.  We're all here for you though every step of the way.


PB - how are you and Keir?


Haggis - how you getting on with acupuncture appointments?


Hey to everyone else!


Thankyou all for your kind words and support.  Well today i officially got the bad news, as well as my official congratulations letter from NW!  My hcg levels had gone down to about 17,000.  So ive been given a pot to collect what comes out    thats really hard.  Im finally allowed to stop the drugs, so now the fun begins then i suppose!  Typical really as we are going away on Thursday till Monday, but guess thats life and will just have to get on with it.  I really want to try and lose weight before next cycle and get myself healthy, so going to try really hard to work on that and that will give me something to focus on.  Im sure three months will pass before i know it.


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz - Its sooo crap! Been thinking about you  . It will be good to get away, relax and have a wee / large vino. Like you say the 3 months should go in quick x

Were still waiting on test results - so going to call tomorrow again if not heard anything. Might call Anne too see about getting the paper work as we need to self fund next round, don't know how long it all takes to sort out. Was going to wait till after results but might just get forms so feel like I'm doing something!

Getting a day off for this wedding thats happening on Fri and hol Monday so looking forward to long weekend.


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz - I'm so sorry and really feel for you, as Revols says enjoy weekend away and a large wine is a must, lots of it! The three months will pass quickly and you'll be ready again to go for it. Take these few months to spoil yourself and get away as much as you both can as the treatment is such a strain on any relationship xxx    

Hi Revols - It's a pain waiting for results - seems to go on forever, hope you'll hear soon. xxx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - that is so sad and to get the congrats letter at the same time - uugh   I truly hope you manage to get some rest on your weekend away - I know you likely won't feel like it at all - so sorry hun. 

This is a quickie post as it is a gorgeous day and I am desparate to get out but having not washed my hair for 3 days I must do that first!! Getting more organised now tho. Yes Anya - baby has wee'd on me LOTS!! Not getting the hang of this boy thing - the wee shoots through the air    Keir weighed in at 6lb 6 oz yesterday and I am delighted - he has put on 1lb in 8 days. Going to the baby show at the SECC on Friday and recording the main bit of the royal wedding. At least the baby show will be far quieter on Friday than it will be on Saturday. Can't go then anyway as we have a wedding at night and Ross is on rota this weekend. He says the babyshow (which mum is coming to with me) sounds expensive    Keir is 4 weeks old today and I cannot tell you how lucky we feel x 

Anya - glad the bleeding has stopped. I bought our first grobag but haven't used it yet - K likes to be swaddled! 

A big Hi to Haggis, Mat, Molly, Ali, Revols x x x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone

Linz - so sorry it didn't work out this time. As everyone has said, take time for yourself and try to relax. 

PB - went to the baby show last year and enjoyed it ..get all the freebies you can! Bookstart was there last yr and got all 3 packs so am now getting second set from health worker...before its stopped for good (thanks Tories for that). Try and get a photo done there..usually a tenner or so. We have ours in our room as k was super cute. Keir will be fine as there is a big baby change area and a bfeeding bit with really comfy chairs! get the free heinz baby food samples as well and store them for later...

still not back to normal as cough still bad. 

take care,


----------



## anyamac

Any of u lovely ladies got advice on colic?
Poor Alisha has been beside herself with crying for the last two days. Especially after night feeds and first one in the morning. She keeps pulling her legs up and arching her back and squealing at the top of her voice. Seems as if she has a really sore tummy.

She is passing wind, but at times it feels as if there's bubbles passing through her tummy. Tummy feels rock solid.

We got Infacol of gps today. Just given her some and the wee soul has finally fallen asleep.
So sad and distressing seeing her in pain.
Were going to have visitors today but i've cancelled.

Also have any of u joined the boots parenting club and received the free changing bag? I go vouchers a few weeks ago and tried to order it online (u had t buy nappies). Order arrived today but no bag. Phoned boots to find out why but couldnt hear what the lady was saying as Alisha decided to start screeming the house down. HAd to hang up on her. I've gone and checked on my boots online account and noticed she has refunded the price of the nappies. Just wondering if any of u mums got the free bag and how.

Best go and make hubby tea.  He's been a star looking after the two of us. He's really distressed by A crying.
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya - Poor Alisha, it's horrible for the poor souls x I used drops called windypops? It's a bit messy with the BF but I thought it worked better than the Infacol, I think there's not much really for it - have to go through it. Does she have it after each feed or just at night? I found certain foods I ate made it worse, I wrote down food I ate and her reaction after - sad I know but did give me some of a clue.
When I stopped BF and gave formula it was like starting all over again! Lots of pain with the formula initially but is getting better now with it. 
You can get the windypops in health shops - if you want to try it,not sure if there's one near you??. I can buy it if not and post it to you, it's about £7 or so, but see how you go with the infacol.
I found putting Aoife in her carseat in a semi-upright also helped x you'd try anything x


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - we used infacol with Kirsty and tried gripe water too when that didn't work and between the geo of them it settled...did take a few weeks tho...

Formula wise, we found the powdered stuff REALLY didn't agree with her...super smelly poos, screaming etc so went onto the premade bottles of Aptimil which she was fine on. Sooooo much easier than all that boiling water, mixing then cooling and having to use within hour malarky. Open bottle, pour into feeding bottle, top on, POP into cup of boiling water for a few mins then serve.. feet of bottle can be popped back into fridge. Yes its more expensive but as was bfeeding most of the time, much handier if we were out and about. Kirsty now on cow and gate toddler milk (about a larger bottle a day) plus water from a straw cup thing as she didn't like sippy cups so tried her on the next stage cup which she took to almost straight away and thinks she's a "big girl" holding her bottle sooking her straw. 

Kirsty like her mum - doesn't like peppers as tried her with a different pizza tonight that had some on top and she decorated the table with it! She does like ham and pineapple tho! Fun things to look forward to...new favours, SMELLY nappies LOL!


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi All ,
      Sorry I haven't been on for ages xxx Firstly Congratulations to Anya and hubby for the safe arrival of Alisha , she is beautiful . I hope her colic is better  soon xx 
Congratulations PB and hubby for th arrival of Keir. I am so happy for you, I hope you are both keeping well.
Linz I am so sorry to hear your news . I hope you are okay   I agree you should have a nice relaxing weekend and a wee glass of wine.
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kim78

linz so sorry to hear ur news you finally think that things are turning around then u are hit with this. All i can say is this is not the end u still have every chance of getting ur little baby just another knock back on the journey. Hope u managed to enjoy your weekend away give yourself a chance to grieve at the same time. Everything crossed for the next time.

Hey pb congratulations on the birth of ur son so pleased he arrived safely now the fun really begins.

Well we have just been busy working away girls are 19 months today can't believe how much they are growing up proper little girls now. Starting to learn more words every day. Now saying baby, bubbles, books nanna for banana and quite a few others so pleased cute this stage is brilliant watching them learning all the time. Chris and i had our first weekend away were in Glasgow while mum and dad looked after the girls was great having some alone time again but was even better seeing the girls again when we got home yesterday.

Goes without saying how pleased i am for anya and hughie and the arrival of their beautiful daughter can't wait to get a cuddle! Hope the infacol is working it certainly worked a treat with the girls they both needed it.

Hey alidol how u and kirsty doing we will have to arrange a another meet up go to the park let the kids run wild!

Hope everyone else in doing well. Am always reading how u all are will never forget where it all began hope everyone is enjoying the sunny bank holiday. Lots of luv x x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Anya - I got the free Boots changing bag - reckon it is just about as good as the one I paid £50 for! I placed an online order and the bag came with the order as a freebie for joining the baby club. 

Had a great time at the Baby show and got quite a few bits and pieces and lots of ideas for the 6 months plus stage. Keir is enjoying his fisher price swing and we have 2 playgyms but he isn't ready for that. Nana seemed to cope well with her first night of babysitting whilst we were at the wedding and I only phoned once to check in   

Best dash as hubby is shattered and I am supposed to be downstairs making the tea   

Kim - lovely to get a wee update on your gorgeous pair

Ali, Molly - hope you and littlies are enjoying the sun. 

Hi to everyone 

Bye for now x 

ps. did anyone have a christening? Thinking about it and then having a family meal


----------



## kim78

Hey pb we had a christening for the girls on the 28th February 2010 the girls were 5 months did really well didn't like being handled too much but we didn't mind holding them all day we couldn't be any prouder. Glad u were able to get away for the wedding it is hard leaving them we took a long time before we could leave them. X


----------



## febe

Hi

Hey Linz   sorry to hear, how you feeling this week?

Hows the new mummies getting on this week?

Kim and Alidoll hope your both well and girls are all good too, its amazing how time goes so quick!

Well we are 27 wks now and trying to get organised with buying stuff but so much choice!  We are thinking of buying a second hand Jane pram off Gum tree, has anyone else bought anything second hand for theie wee ones?!  We have been given a few bits and bobs from our friends too so thats saving a fair bit of pennies.  Got to get the anti D jab next wk so not looking forward to it at all!  When is too early to get the nursery all organised?  Should you but the cot stuff before baby is here or wait till after they have arrived?  What kind of steriliser are you all using?  Ive bought avent bottle and was thinking about just using the mothercare cold water steriliser?  Any other suggestions or advice would be great. 

Thinking about buying a variedty of nappies off botts so we can get the changing bag, but not sure what nappies to buy do you go huggies or pampers?

Hi to everyone else sorry lack of personal post

Molly how is work going?

Mat hows things with you?

take care everyone

Fe

xx


----------



## molly76

Just spent last 20 mins typing post and can't find it - didn't post to here - very annoying - said problem loading page!!

Have to come back later and retype!! Hope everyone well


----------



## Alidoll

Fe - have pm'd you about stuff for bubba. Can you let me know if its arrived as also having problems with missing posts!


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


just going to write a quick post seeing as Molly and Ali having trouble. On thursday once we arrived in inverness i started getting severe stomach cramps and then everything just came away    it was one of the most awful experiences of my life, being away from home and having to collect it all in a pot.  I couldnt stop thinking about it all day, i cant even describe what i felt.  Anyway i was thankful that it was all over in a couple of hours, poor DH didnt know what to say or do.  Went for scan on monday and everything was gone, doc called it a complete spontaneous miscarriage.  I spoke to NW the next day and i have a telephone review appointment on 30th May.  Least that gives me a few weeks to get my head around things and think of what to ask.  Im totally devastated but trying to look on bright side.


Hope everyone has being enjoying this glorious weather and the royal wedding!  Loved Pippas dress!  Woke up with a headache today and no matter what i take it just wont go, so going to chill out on couch now for a while.


----------



## Revols

Hi, still not had my test results about why I have m/c - called Anne Mc today to ask about funding treatment and when she put my name in computer it came up with a letter was on its way and everything was fine with tests   so in other words were just unlucky    So were going ahead , as work getting done at ninewells we have to wait till my Aug period to start treatment. Were quite happy with this - will enjoy my school hols and camping trips before we start again.
Going to try and keep very positive about whole thing, keep telling myself at least we've managed to get pregnant - trick is keeping hold of it!  

Linz keep your chin up  
Hope you are all well.

P.S When you fund do they let you pay it up?


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Linz - that is horrible. Poor you - sending you love and   

Revols - August will be here before you know it. Sorry cannot help with the funding question.

Kim and Ali - thanks for the email and text on the christening question    

Fe - wow 27 weeks already! Appreciate it might not seem quick to you though. I got a few second hand bits and pieces but not much - having the baby now though and seeing how quickly babies develop and how much stuff we seem to have accumulated I would certainly recommend good second hand buys!! I am a fan of Fisher Price stuff having purchased a travel cot, swing and rocker and would def be up for buying second hand jumperoos etc in the future as I guess babies will be out of them before you know it    The swing is great - he loves it and it sends him to sleep with the rocking motion and music. We started purchasing around your stage and had the cot stuff in the nursery. Kept the pram and car seat at mums until baby arrived. We didn't decorate tho as I wanted pink for a girl and blue for a boy so now that littlie is here I am enjoying buying the nursery set for him and Ross is taking a week off work soon and we will paint and decorate the nursery with all the accessories. Need to order a blackout blind too. 
I have an Avent steam steriliser and it is great - check online as supermarkets and Boots etc often have half price deals on sterilisers. I also bought some microwave steriliser bags which are really handy for when I am at mums. I ordered pampers in the 3 for 2 boots deal so we could get the free changing bag. Also bought Huggies but haven't used yet so cannot comment on how good they are. Pampers are good as are Asda little angels nappies. 
We bought a nappy bin and I would highly recommend that. The other thing I use constantly is the over the cot changer we bought from Mothercare for about £25 - I use it much more than the changing station though the changing station is good for storing all the nappies, cotton wool etc etc. I think I have stocked up on enough nappies to last months!! Saving us money meantime as the milk is expensive - about £80 a month as we are using the little cartons daily. 

Ross's birthday tomorrow so just about to wrap up his pressies and just placed an order for True Blood season 3 - love it! Also love Vampire Diaries and cannot believe next series isn't out until August. You will be thinking I have a vampire obsession   

Keir weighed in at 7lb on Tuesday - really pleased - he doesn't look quite so fragile now and his little cheeks are filling out x x


----------



## Alidoll

Will try again to post as last one was lost..

Linz - I'm so sorry doll. If I could give you a massive hug I would. As revols said, sometimes they just don't know why ladies miscarry but defo not anything you did. Take time for you both

Revols - the time will fly by as can't believe its May already!

Went to gp today with Andy so we both have a viral infection...but I've also got tonsillitis hence the swallowing razor blades feeling. Been given antibiotics so hoping it'll clear up soon. Poor Andy didn't get anything..


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

How is everyone doing?

Anya - thats great that Alisha is nearly 7lb. Keir is 7lb 12 oz now. He has yellow crusty bits on his eyebrows and GP gave me an antibiotic cream to apply and said it is a form of ezcema. I am applying the cream with a cotton bud - need to be careful as I can't risk it going in his wee eyes. Anyone else have this? His wee cheeks have lots of tiny little red spots too which I have been told to put olive oil on as the skin is dry. Hopefully it will clear up soon for him.

Loving the Apprentice - the contestants are so super confident - guess its like Big Brother as it attracts more wannabe's as the series rumbles on. Anyway I get a good laugh watching it.

Ali - is the tonsillitis away - I have had that a few times and usually the antibiotics knock it on the head after a week x


----------



## febe

Hi All

Hope your all well?

Hows the Keir and Alisha both doing?  How exciting for you both having ur babies in your arms.

Alidoll thanks for the PM that was so helpful!  Thanks to everyone else for their advice and info.

We have been really lucky and been getting a lot os second hand stuff which is all in good condition!  So defo saving our pennies too.

Went for our 28 wk app and am measuring a wk bigger but not a problem and im not too fussed about it either!  I seem to be eating everything and anything i want and when i want it haha!  Have almost put on a stone and a half whihc is pretty scary buts its really all just bump not noticed putting it on anywhere else!  How much did everyone else put on?  How easy did it come off?  Not too fussed about getting it off that quick just hoping for good weather once beanie is here and hoping to get out with the pram lots!

HOw exciting we got our pram at the wkend there, second hand but in great condition hardly used the pram part!  We got a Jane one with the lie back car seat in red so lovely!  Had our 3 1/2 yr old niece in the pram bit on sunday night just to make sure we had it all set up right!  She luved it and didnt want to get out of it.  We have it along at my mums house.  Did anyone else have everything not at their house or is it just really the pram that shouldnt be in your own house?  Someone said to me at the weekend there that you shouldnt have anythign for the baby in your house?

Linz how you doing?

Molly how is work going?

Take care everyone

Fe

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well, haven't been on in a while, been a bit stressed out with work and everything that's been happening!!

I started the job and it's tough as it's dundee and trying to find my way about the place but am sure will get there, I bought a sat nav! I find if you don't go the way it wants you to go it doesn't work,so nearly through it from the window,need to get a map of dundee also!!! It's hard enough to go back to work after mat leave but going to a new area/new job/new staff is extra tough and am feeling very stressed,hoping it'll get easier!!

I've been very nervous and scared to put this on here, especially after Linz's news,was so gutted for you Linz xx and everyone going through treatment revols and mathilde also xx

I've not long found out I am pregnant! Yes you heard right - I'll be 15 weeks on Sunday. It's a total shock to be honest since I was just about to pay my IVF invoice in April when I found out? I hadn't had a period for a while and hadn't been feeling well. I was still going to weight watchers but didn't seem to be losing weight despite sticking to points like a mad woman,exercising - out walking every day, heavy lifting and some running!!!

I had a private scan and found out I was 10 weeks or thereabouts and had my nhs scan after that,so it's been a lot to take in. I must have been pregnant in february when we went to NW but didn't know. My due date is the start of Nov - when I found that out I burst into tears as had this rememberence of labour and awful time - I know I should be grateful but I am not going two weeks over again,being induced and no pain relief with days of labour, I don't think they can induce me because of section, I'm to see consultant in october and if they won't section me - will go back to Ireland as they will there. Feel bad saying that but honestly they wouldn't have treated an animal like that, especially when they give other women sections for a lot less and that is a fact!

Rant over, so that's why haven't been on - had to get my head around everything, we're thrilled but nervous and anxious too - even poor Allan dreading whole birth thing - he said he couldn't watch that again!! I said well no way I could go through that - if it was going to be another big baby!
Am in such shock - I also felt guilty about not having to do IVF again - since it's consumed our life for the last six years, here's hoping all will go well anyway, feel nervous saying I'm pregnant out loud to be honest. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## febe

Wow Molly big congrats to you both, how exciting not having to go thro IVF all over again.  Im sure you will get over the shock and get excited!  Least there isnt going to be a big gap, and Aiola (sorry for spelling) wont hopefully be too bad at accepting the new baby.  My firend had her first 2 really close together but never ment for it to happen and they get on great, think there is 14 months between them.

Ah what a shame your steressed out about your new job, i work in dundee too so if your needin direction or anything i would be happy to help you out anytime.  We got the Garmem sat nav and thats really good if you go the wrong way it re route and tells you how to get back to where your ment to be going!

Congrats again

Fe

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Febe, Thanks for good wishes, of course it's great and we're very happy, just a lot to take in, I got the impression from Dr Lowe at NW that it was me that had the problem as I didn't react well to the drugs the last time so that's why I'm in shock.

Didn't mean to go on about the birth in my last post as I don't want to freak you out, that was my experience though and lots of folk have a fine time - get an epidural though, I couldn't get one as they were so busy and the anaesthetist was in theatre for most of the day, so by the time he put one in, I was in threatre having an emer c section myself but oh the relief was AMAZING - I would have managed to at least sleep and gone for longer I think if I got the epidural sooner but I was exhausted my the time I got one!!

Hope you're well in yourself - I kept all the baby clothes in the house before Aoife as born - didn't have anywhere to keep that, I kept the pram and moses basket in our garage xx


----------



## Alidoll

Another lost post so will keep this short!

Fantastic news Molly! You must  be sooooo chuffed. And not having to go thru IVF will help both emotionally and financially. Absolutely delighted for you both.

Hi everyone else.

Throat a bit better so antibiotics working. K teething so drool everywhere!


----------



## Revols

Molly that is great news! I'm sure it will give everyone hope. It must have been a shock and a great one at that! Congrats xx


----------



## Linz7

Just a quick reply from me, Molly MAHOOSIVE congratulations!  You really made my day today, i am soo happy for you's.  Must have been mental shock but great one once you got your head around it.  You give us all hope xx

Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - oh wow!!!    It is brilliant that you can save the IVF money for the precious baby to be!! Can totally understand the shock - I have read a few stories of girls who naturally find themselves pregnant after IVF but haven't personally known anyone in that position. Wonder whether it will be a boy or girl - will you find out or wait for the surprise?? Congrats to the 3 of you.
What I learnt from my 2 week hospital stay and birth experience is to speak up so you go girl and ask your questions and be firm about what you want. Your baby was a big baby and I can quite understand it was a traumatic time.  

Fe - we kept pram and car seat at mums and had cot etc here. All clothes were in the house washed and ready to go. I have just discovered gumtree and that looks a good site for second hand baby things especially jumperoos etc for the future. Baby Keir has quite enough to choose from just now with his Fisher Price Swing, vibrating rocker chair, Early Learning Centre 'nest' (which he is too wee for really and just slumps over) and his 2 playgyms still in the boxes (both were brill gifts from friends). Love looking at all his bits and pieces - makes me soo happy. He is starting to focus more now and might soon start to be interested in his different rattles and toys.

Best dash as invited to mums for birthday tea for dad. x


----------



## anyamac

OMg Molly!!!!!!!!!! That is fantastic news. So chuffed for u, darling.   

Sorry i havent been on for ages. Alisha has been really bad with colic and then  my Mum came up on tuesday (here till 24th).
Great having her here as she can cuddle her grandchild whilst i get dressed or have breakfast lol. Getting quite good at doing things with one hand/arm lol.

Alisha has now started crying a lot when she's trying to poo....as if she is constipated. The funny thing is though that the poo seems quite runny.
Most mornings she wakes between 5 and 6 and grunts and moans (whilst pushing) in her cot till about 6:30-7, when she asks for a feed.

We've now tried Infacol, Colief, Gripe Water, Baby massage and Camomile granules....
She's had a couple of good days too, so maybe something is working lol.

Just love her so much....  .

Fe, we had everything in our house before the birth. Kept practicing folding the pram up and hubby was pushig it through the house. Cot was in her room first and then moved to our bedroom week before we went away.
I've also bought some lovely baby clothes on ebay (second hand but new looking). They grow out of it so quickly....not worth paying loads for baby clothes.
We were also given so many clothes...

PB, Alisha also has those little red spots on her face and dry flaky patches (especially after a bath). I was also tod to use olive oil. The health visitor showed me how to do baby massage and gave me some vegetable oil with vitamin E. Tend to use that...
Alisha loves her baths, just screams when she is lifted out to be dried lol.

Hugs to u all
xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the good wishes and I hope everyone is doing well, quiet weekend for us as hubby away back to work so not up to much and weather is pretty dull here   

Thta's all my news for now, my mother over tomorrow night until friday so it's something to look forward to xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Molly, huge huge congratulations.  Lovely news.  Who knows what goes on with the human body! Hope you manage a relaxing pregnancy.  I'm sure things will be easier this time, definitely good to know what you want/need birth-wise I'm sure.

Linz, hope you're doing OK.  So sad to hear what a tough time you had.  Similar in some ways to my experience I think, but I do think it made it easier for me that the signs weren't good from the start.  I still held on to some hope though.  Hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself.  I definitely think it's a good sign that we got as far as we did.  The consultant at NW said that it's definitely means the likelihood of another positive result is higher.  and they know what drugs/dose you respond best to.

Anya and PB.  Sounds like you new mummies are doing great.  Lovely pic of Alisha!

Febe - Hope you're keeping well, can't believe how time is flying.

Haggis.  Have you started the process yet? Hope all going OK.  Not long for you either Revols.  Glad your results were OK. What tests did they do after your mc? I assume they only do them if it happens twice as they didn't mention any tests to me.

Alidoll hope you're getting rid of the last of your lurgy.  So crap when things drag on.
  Hi to Kim, Sarah and everyone else.

AFM.  I have my spray ready to go, just waiting for AF which should be any day now then here we go again!

M x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone.

Weather turned horrible again...really hope that week in April wasn't our summer! 

Saw Rush at the secc on Saturday. Good but really LOUD! Kirsty was a little angel for my folks..went straight to bed without any crying and even said ta-ta when we left...sooo cute! 

Anyway just wanted to say hello before k and a arrive home.


----------



## Revols

Hi Mathide, . Yeah I think because we have had 2 m/c when everything had gone so well and seemed to be  good quality they did the tests, it was blood tests for 5 different things and hubby got 1. We were glad everything was OK   just unlucky i suppose   August will be here before I know it and the roller coaster will start again!
Very best of luck this time round will be thinking about you


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well? Been quiet on here lately. Weather has been terrible, not good for trying to get out and about! Aoife has her first full day at nursery tomorrow and then her first full day with childminder on friday. She seems to cry all the time at nursery but has been better with the childminder! Hopefully all will go well. Feel so far away from her now that I'm working in Dundee, such a pain but that's the way. Trying to get as organised as I can do for today since hubby away working, not home until friday, it'll be fun and games tomorrow am!!

Hope everyone is doing well, no other news from me anyway!!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Molly, not been on myself for a while so hope everyone is ok. Kirsty now has 8 teeth so her smiles are at least even! She's also becoming a right wee chatterbox at time "abadabadaba" being her latest fun statement. She's still not walking but is cruising so just to build the confidence now to take that first solo flight...think she prefers her bum tho as quicker and less distance to fall lol!

Wind pretty bad on Monday eh! Andy was stuck through other side of the bridge so had to collect k from nursery. Roads utter carnage from Stirling with tree branches everywhere. Had to do a detour through a housing estate at one point as there was a fallen tree blocking the road. Thankfully some locals were out to wave drivers the right way which was brilliant and meant I got to the nursery without too much trouble. Andy never got in till after 7pm though after leaving the office at 4pm..a journey that normally takes less than an hour even at rush hour.

Anyway, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,

i think this is the quietest we have ever been lol.  

Molly - how you doing?  You got used to the shock yet?  Hope your keeping well.  Looking forward to hearing all about your pregnancy as the months go on.  Cant believe how cute Aoife is, shes gotten so big.

Mathilde - hows the spray going?  Im sure your back in the swing of things by now!  How you feeling about it all?

PB - how are you and Keir doing?

Ali - Kirsty sounds like shes at such a cute stage.

Revols - how you doing?  Did you hear that NW ACU is closing for refurbishment from mid July till September?  I think its only for theatre procedures though.  Worth finding out incase it affects you though.

Anya - loving the picture of Alisha!  Shes gorgeous!  Hope things are ok this week, thinking of you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey to everyone else ive missed.

Its been a month this week since my m/c.  Does anyone know how long it takes for your first period to come?  Silly me thought all would return to normal, but after a wee google search some sites were saying 6 weeks.


----------



## Revols

AAAUUUGGGGHHH hit wrong button and deleted my long message.
Hi Linz, think I was about 5 to 6 weeks before my period started and I'm sure it was heavier than normal - sorry if thats to much info   The joys. Thanks for the heads up on ninewells, it was Anne Mc that told us we could start spray in Aug as work was gettin done July and Aug and should be done mmmm might give them a buzz. Hope your doing OK!
Does anyone know when they send out the forms/invoice for payment?
Hope your all doing good!  My hubby on a golf holiday this week down south, so the house been very quiet  but clean


----------



## febe

Hi All

It certainly has been quiet on here recently!

The wind has been terrible, took me an extra half hr to get home form work on monday night cause 2 tree were down on my way home, and the road we would normal go on for divertion was closed too due to a tree being down! Some of the wee town about us never had any power and one of my friends was without power from middle monday right till 7pm on tuesday.

Molly hope you managed to get organised for this morning asn things were ok.  Bet Aoife will start enjoying nursery soon, least she likes going to her child minders tho maybe nursery just too many kids for her to cope with.  Wee shame on you both.  How you getting on getting about Dundee now?  Have you told them your great news your expecting?  Hope your keeping well?

Alidoll - wow 8 teeth thats amazing, how quickly do their teeth come in?  Bum shuffling is great fun kirsty certainly has the right idea less height to fall from!  How your work?

Linz - How you doing, hope your ok and trying to keep positive.

Mat - hows things going with your treatment?  

PB/Anya hows the wee ones doing?  They still putting on a good weigh every wk?  How are they at night?  YOu both still managing with the breast feeding?

Well we are busy getting nursery done furniture built etc, only 9 wks to go on monday cant believe how quick it has passed.  Struggling a wee bit at night time, so difficult to get comfortable and get such itchy feet and legs.  Have finally got work all sorted out and at the moment I still have a job to come back to after baby, im hopeing to come off mid JUly and return in March as thats as far as our pennies will probably stretch.  Doesnt sound that long!

Hi to everyone else sorry for not doing personal messages for everyone but still not go to grips with everyone stories/treatrments/situations.

Take care

Fe

xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Fe...Oooooh, not long now eh! Yes, those last few weeks are pure murder as they say. Bladder full to bursting every five minutes with bubba playing on it like a bouncy castle. Trying to get your socks on...larf! Will be worth it tho when little one finally says hello.

The teething seems to go on forever! K had only two on three bottom for ages (wed beginning to think they weren't going to arrive). Now of course she wants to try them out...on my ARM today (owwwwhhh)...then laughed when I said no! Little devil....

Work usual...pays the bills and all that. Got a jaunt to Aberdeen on monday and paisley on Wednesday..glamorous or what! 

Anyway, lemon meringue pie nearly ready so better get on...hi all...


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

Hope everyone's Ok and life's not too hectic.
I've been sniffing for about a week.  Going OK I think.  Feel slightly more emotional but hared to know whether that's the hormones or the anticipation.  Feel more nervous about forgetting to spray this time.  Have set my phone but didn't hear it this evening so was pretty late. I think last time I was just thiking about it constantly so that's why I didn't forget.  I feel less nervous in some ways and more in others this time so I think it's evening out.  I know more what to expect this time but it feels like there's more riding on it - I was trying to tell myself last time that we would be very lucky for it to work first time. Cheaper last time too! I'm not sure what time off to take from work this time, but I think I'll get clearer on my timings first.

Molly - hope aoife's settling in at nursery - always a big adjustment (for everyone!) How are you feeling?
Alidoll - hope you're finally bug-free and the teething thing's going ok.
Revols, our invoice got sent out in April to start in May, then spray sent out as soon as we'd paid.  I'm a bit nervous about the closure at NW - I was back for so many scans last time - the whole thing stretched on and on.  Like you say, time flies though.
Febe, I cant believe you're so close to due!  Hope you're not too uncomfortable.
Linz, hope you're doing OK. I think my period arrived at it's usual time - was heavier but nothing too traumatic.  Good luck for your review on Monday.

HI to everyone else.  Hope the new mummies are getting some time to themselves (!) and the future mums are nurturing themselves.

Mat
x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls.  Just a quick one from my iPod lol. Have Alisha hanging off my boob. She doesnt like me multi tasking. Been really hectic here between my Mum being here for two weeks, which was great, Alisha being bad with colic and both of us having thrush(gosh my boob was sore)and then Hughie's Mum suddenly died on Sunday. We have had loads of family up and had funeral on Thursday. My Mum flew back home on Wednesday. So hard and really missing her.x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Anya. So sorry to hear about Hughie's mum.  Hope you and he and family are doing OK. Thinking of you. M x


----------



## molly76

Anya & Hughie - So sorry to her about your mother/mother in law, very sad news, so great though she got to see her beautiful precious grandchild, thinking of you xxxx Anya, it's hard when your support leaves, you'll be missing your mum, hope the thrush is clearing xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Anya - so sad about your mother in law. Such a shame - life can be cruel. I am sure she was over the moon to know that you and Hughie are parents to your beautiful little girl. When do you think you will get to Germany to see your mum? 
Mat - where are you having your treatment? Sending you lots of     

Fe - not long to go ...... exciting x

Hi to Molly, Ali, Kim, Revols, Linz and everyone else!

Went out for lunch today as nana has Keir. Ross painted his nursery yesterday and put up the wallpaper border and accessories and it looks really brilliant. So pleased with it. Can't wait to get all his little bits and pieces in it and all his gifts!! I will likely spend tomorrow morning doing that. Feeling pretty shattered just now    Bye for now


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks...another weekend almost over, where is this year gone!

Anya - hope the funeral went ok on Thursday..was thinking of you both. 

PBundle - what theme have you gone for in Keirs room? Just think, in 16 yrs time he'll have it covered with posters and strewn with socks and used dishes lol! 

Mat, Revols etc - how you doing? 

Off to Aberdeen tomorrow for the day on business so early night I think. Just hope the weather is a bit nicer in June!


----------



## anyamac

Morning all.
Alisha slept for 7 hours last night!!! Can't believe it...

Sun's out at the moment. She's just nodded off again so gonna try to catch another hour. Chat later. 

Thanks also for all ur thoughts and texts, also from Hughie. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Woohoo Anya..that's great newsmakes all the difference when mum and dad get a good nights sleep.

Sitting at kirkcaldy train st waiting for the Aberdeen train north. Stupidly started watching the film last night "Benjamin Button" till realised it ended at 0.10 so headed to bed at 11.40 and alarm off at 5.50 arghhh...

Hope its not too bad a day..doing a workplace assessment for a gentleman in a wheelchair so really hope he's on the ground floor or I'll not be popular as would need to consider an evacuation chair etc which would be expensive but necessary...tho I'd get the blame for spending money on him! Sucks big time...

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all

It feels like Ive not posted for an age - so many good things and of course good things to come !!!

We have decided to take the plunge and we have a review for a FET on the 28th June - scary stuff !

love to all  - I will spend time catching up with everyone properly

Corrin x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Corrin
Wow great news about the FET. Bet you're scared and excited at the same time. How old is Eleanor now? Time flies...seems like yesterday you were pregnant.

How many frosties have you got left? What's the cost at the moment for FET? Just asking cause we're also thinking about trying for a sibling once Alisha is about 6-7 months old.

She smiled properly for the first time yesterday (whilst being awake). So cute. Was doing FaceTime with my Mum and Dad at the time. So happy they got to share it. She has also started to do some baby noises. 

Hughie and I were hoping to take her and the dogs to beach last night, but sods law the heavens opened after dinner. This must be the wettest may on record. At least I had her out twice with the harness during the afternoon. 

Hope everybody else is fine. Health visitor is coming today. She was 7lbs10 last week and 51cm. Thinking maybe 8lbs this week?! HV is also going to do some other tests. 
X


----------



## Linz7

Revols - did you contact Anne Mc?  I spoke to Dr Kay yesterday and she said we are closing late summer for a few months, she told me they didnt have definite dates.  I know that someone else was told they were closing 11th July till September.  So who knows what the dates are!

Febe - cant believe you only have few months to go!  Wheres the time gone!  You sound like your quite organised.

Ali - hope the trip to aberdeen went well and you didnt get a hard time for spending lots of money on patient!

Mathilde - how you getting on?  I went back to work after last transfer, i wanted to do things differently to see if that helped.  But that was a frozen transfer, i remember how painful i was after EC and think i would struggle at work.  I have read a few things as you do over the months and one thing that ive read is that its important to keep active, not as in exercising loads but the weeks following transfer to try keep moving around.  I think it just means not lying on counch all the time.  I did that first time round and now i dont want to do that next time.  Also when i started bleeding second time i took to couch and ended up with a blood clot in uterus.  I have no idea off course that lying on couch doing nothing caused things not to work, but i know for next time round i want to totally reduce my normal daily routine but at same time keep on the move.  I think it would be fine to potter around through the day and rest at night, cause thats kind of the normal for my body anyway.  I will swap exercise classes for gentle walks.  At the end of the day, you have to do what you think is right for you and get a good balance between it all.

Anya - hows things?  Hope Hughie and family are doing ok.  Thinking of you all lots.  Hope the thrush has gone now.  What weight was Alisha today?  Hope you got a glowing report from HV.

PB - hows the nursery looking now?  Bet thats great fun getting his room ready for him!
Corrin - thats fantastic news!!  Ive just been through FET so if i can help just let me know!

I had my telephone review yesterday and it was probably the most positive conversation ive ever had with NW.  Usually theres always bad news some way or another!  All i need is one period before i can start again.  I thought it would have to be 3, so that was good to know.  I think period is finally on its way, thats been about 5 weeks so guess thats not to bad.  Cant say im looking forward to it though!!  I really need to lose a bit of weight though before i start again, its really hard to do though!  And with the unit closing soon, looks like i will probably have to wait until they reopen.  I dont think i want to rush into next cycle before having lost even half a stone.  She did tell me that losing weight will help but to be aware your body responds differently every cycle.  Really scared and apprehensive about going through it all again, i guess thats only natural!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Linz..only you will know when its time to start the process again but remember we're all here if you need to chat.

Corin - oooh exciting, little baby brother or sister for Eleanor...you never know, you might do a Molly and surprise everyone lol! 

Anya - how was the weigh in? I'll need to take k down on Thursday for her weigh in.

Site gone uber slow...


----------



## anyamac

Well Alisha now weighs 7lbs11 and is 52cm long. HV also pleased with how alert she is and how well she holds her head.

Managed to take dogs for a walk this morning whilst having herself in the harness. Didn't venture too far, as there was loads of seaweed and I didn't want to risk slipping and flattening her. 
After locking dogs in kitchen to dry Alisha and I walked up the hill to the postoffice. 
I think that's the most exercise I've had in ages lol. 

She's asleep draped over my chest at the moment.

Linz great news about u only having to wait for one AF. All is crossed for you both. Same to you Mat. 
Ali, did u purchase anything nice in Aberdeen? 

X


----------



## Corrinann

Anyamac - Alisha sounds like a dream x

Linz - positive vibes for your next steps in tx - I will def get the low down from you re FET - I have had one before but it was straight after we lost our baby so I cant really remember anything about it 

Alidoll - funny thinking of you at Kirkcaldy station as I wa sprob passing at the time x

Corrin x


----------



## Alidoll

Hiua again..hope the site is a bit more stable...was running really slow earlier making predictive text a nightmare!

Anya - shhhh don't tell Andy but bought a bag at tk Maxx..its a Patrick Cox cross body in a magenta colour. I have an LV belt almost the same colour and had been looking for a nice bag to match as LV don't stock that colour anymore and its almost impossible to find on eBay etc. Bag reduced from over 170 pounds to 40 so well chuffed. Will need to watch the pennies the rest of the month tho as not paid till the 15th...eek!

Alisha is getting big! It's fantastic when they start recognising you and smiling / laughing. Kirsty loves being held upside-down and giggles like an idiot when mummy or daddy does that...an absolute joy to hear. 

Corin - don't mind kirkcaldy train station as they have a heated waiting room lol! Perth is the one I don't like...never know which platform I should be at and feel rushed every time I have to transfer there. 

Over at paisley tomorrow..just doesn't get any more glamorous eh! Roll on Thursday as meant to be getting a mini heatwave this weekend (woohoo) with temps up at 22 degrees plus. Who needs the Costa if that's the case!


----------



## anyamac

Bring on the heatwave. It's back to the rain....and Alisha's colic has been really bad all morning. She's hardly fed since she woke as she seems to be in agony.....

Feeling s sorry for her.
x


----------



## anyamac

....she's now on the boob. Was getting a bit worried. Especially with her not putting much on last week.

We've had some really good nights lately but last night she only slept for 4 hrs and her poor wee tummy has been making lots of gargelling noises today. 

Ali, your bag sounds lovely. Your secret is safe with me  .

Molly, how r u feeling?

x


----------



## febe

Hi All

Anya so sorry to hear abour your MIL, thinking of you all and sending you hugs!  HOpe Alisha colic gets better soon, one of our friends wee boys has really bad colic and she has these drops and special bottle for him.

Linz thats great news you only have to wait for one period to pass, but shame the unit is closing for a while, just typical when your waiting on treatment.  We are pretty organised so its all good think just the washing of the new baby clothes and towels and sort out all the stuff in the room.

The weather is lovely here today so gona get home and paint the shed and fence.  Had a huge list of stuff needing done and its not getting any smaller!

Cant believe its June already, we have a busy month ahead what wi some final shift in the pub over the next few weeks Kings of Leon at Murrayfield towards teh end of the month!  Just got word the other month that my full-time job is safe and which campus im moving to when i return after wee one!

Molly how you doing?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Enjoy the sunshine if you get it over the next few days

Fe

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Haven't had a minute to catch up the last while - finding being back at work hard as it's a new post/area and so different from the wards. It doesn't help that one of the nurses I have to work with makes me feel like crap - feel like my confidence is going down the tubes!! I've a meeting with HR this week so might say move me back to Perth!! I know what they'll say - no jobs so get on with it!
I also have to do a course so have started that also so have been so stressed out with it all   
I find it hard to leave Aoife also as she doesn't seem to like the nursery but loves the childminder, hopefully she'll settle down.

Hi Linz - That's good news about the treatment - hopefully this will be your time and it's great they were positive re treatment xx

Hi Anya - Alisha looks very cute and seems to be thriving, hope you're well xx

Hi Febe - Hope you're feeling well, you must be getting all excited now xx

Hi Ali, Hope you're well - can't keep up with all the travelling you do, at least you got a good bargain on the handbag   xx

Hi Corrin, That's great about you starting FET - all the best for you xx

All is fine with me apart from work/course bother. I've had some sort of a bug from Friday past - think it was from something I ate - thought it was salad or coleslaw? Anyway still have a touch of it today, hopefully it'll be gone soon. I'm 18 weeks so far, seems to be going in fast - haven't got time to think about it to be honest - sometimes I think I'm imagining it   I've another scan in two weeks so hopefully everything will be ok   

Aoife is on the move - crawling backwards big time and getting places fast!!

Hi to Mat, Kim, Wubble & PB - I've probably missed people too!!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone! 

Back to usual temperatures ...minus 10 and all that lol! Hope everyone enjoyed summer...the two days we had as next stop Autumn! 

Spent the day at the Glenrothes office today so hoping I can work there more often as easier and cheaper than the Stirling office. Stirling tomorrow tho...

Molly, hope you can work out of Perth as does make a difference being a bit more local...saves petrol which is one of my biggest expenses. Kirsty has never crawled but is an absolute speed demon on her bum so whatever Aoiefe finds the most comfortable for her to get about...tho you might have to pad any edges if she's going backwards!

Anya - did you get Alisha's prescription for the colic meds? Poor wee soul...horrible to watch when you know they are uncomfortable but you can't do anything. Don't worry about her weight either as it will fluctuate. Kirsty now at the 60th percentile compared to the last time when she was up by the 80th. She's much more active tho so burning off any baby fat whizzing about on her butt.

Febe - how you doing? Did two pregnancy risk assessments today (both first time mums) so was fun chatting about babies and must buys etc...one is due in august so she was starting to get excited (but nervous). Said she'll be fine...

Glee tonight...and according to the metro there's a death! Nooooo hope its none of the regulars.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Just a quickie. Was pleased to see glee back last night. Got a bit teary but I blame the hormones! Hope everyone well. Linz, good to hear you had positive phonecall. I'm off to nw for baseline scan tomorrow. 
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - Glee was fab last night. Think sue is hilarious but think they handled her sisters death really well..and yes, wee tear there at the funeral scene...

Good luck with your scan.

Hi everyone else...hope you're all fine.


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - all the best for tomorrow, hoping all is looking as it should be and your ready for next part, let us know how you get on xxxx

Love Glee to, how sad was that.  Willy wonka is my all time favourite film to, thought that was great how they did it!

Spoke to Anne yesterday, shes going to send me out my pack for starting again.  The unit now closing in september!  

Hope everyones doing ok xxx


----------



## febe

Mat good luck for today hope all goes well.

Linz thats great your getting the pack sent out to start again, so does that mean you will get in for another treatment before the unit closes in September?

Well the count down is now in single figures!  7 1/2 wks! A bit scary but exciting all at the same time, still dont think it has really hit us yet, although we feel beanie moving heaps and i have an huge beachball in my tummy haha.  Everyone i speak to goes on about labour etc and some says its ok others say its horrible and to turn back now!  

Think im really only scared of like will i really know when it happens, where will i be, will we be early or well and truely over due?  I was thinkg that cause we had IUI then our dates would be pretty accurate so wouldn't be late!  Yeah in a fair tale land maybe that would happen but babies will come when there are good and ready to!  Did anyone else get the option of being induced on their due date?  The only other things that im scared of is if something is wrong with beanie once he/she is here or a still birth.  I know cant really think like that at all.  Oh and getting cut form back to front ouch!  Probably heaps of other silly things in the next few weeks to!

I dont really watch Glee so cant really comment on it but did anyone see Emmerdale last night I was working in pub and it was on how sad, i wasn't crying at it as could hardly hear it and dont often watch it either.  The ladies at my work today were filling me in on it all what a shame!

Hope everyone else well

Take care

Fe

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello all

Been trying to catch up with everyone's news   
This weather sucks - opened the door today to go dor a walk with the pram when the heavens opened accompanied by thunder - quickly went back inside. 

Cannot believe how much Keir has grown - he is in clothes I thought he wouldn't be in for at least another month. Good to see him looking so well. Enjoying getting out and about with him. Started Weightwatchers and went for first weigh in last night - had put on a lb!! How embarrassing    Need to try harder this week and start back at the Zumba. Been so  busy with his social life - under 1s playgroup, baby massage, birthday party - all good fun tho. Hoping he will sleep a bit longer through the night soon - we cannot seem to get past 4 hours most nights.
  
Fe - 7 weeks - wow - seems to be flying in now. We didn't get option of being induced on due date (not that it was an issue as Keir arrived 5 weeks early) but the doctor had told me that ladies can go up to 2 weeks over before they will be induced.

Linz - thats good the pack will be sent out now and you can have treatment before the unit closes.

Mat - how did the scan go?

Molly - work all sounds a bit stressful for you at the moment    I watched the programme about junior doctors working in the hospital in Newcastle - had to laugh when they said A&E resembles a war zone at the weekend - the Geordies do know how to party. I have been out loads in Newcastle as my best friend lives there. I wouldn't manage more than 2 drinks these days   

Hi to Ali, Anya, Corrin and everyone else x


----------



## Alidoll

Ladies with kids at nursery - cougar alert!

Yep, Andy was stalked at nursery this week lol! he normally drops of k and collects her at night as I have a coupe so awkward trying to get her out of my car (and I work in Stirling and am out and about a bit). Well, Monday night he goes to collect her an one of the other mums approached and started chatting him up! Obviously did wonders to his ego but he was speaking to another mum today and she said the nursery had been the cause of FOUR divorces to date (they don't have THAT on their webpage or welcome pack!). She said the women zoom in on dads after "grading" them and that most are over 30, professional ladies who either want a fling or are separated. Given our neighbour is going with one of them since his divorce (not related - she left not him) will have to watch Andy with those sharks heehee! 

So, ladies watch yer man at nursery and this baby classes / dance / swimming etc as there's poody cats about...

Anyway, hope everyone is ok. Mat - how was the scan? I'm confused, is the unit closing completely or just for a break? Would be terrible if completely given the number of ladies that have had successful pregnancies there...

Off today so long lie till 10.20am which was bliss as k woke up at 4.30am and wouldn't go back to sleep...hoping for a quiet night tonight...

Take care folks


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,

Mathilde - been thinking about you all day, hope all went well.

PB - thats lovely to hear Keir is growing big and strong, well done you for even going to weight watchers!  I think i would use the excuse ive just had a baby for a few years lol.

Fe - hard to believe you only have 7 weeks to go, how exciting though!

Ali - wow to cougar nursery!!  The unit is just closing for refurbishment.  They will not do any theatre procedures during that time, but will do scans and all that.  There has been lots of building work going for a while, i think it was going on last october when we were there.  They have a drawing on wall of what new unit will look like.  Looks like its going to be lovely.

Molly - how you keeping?  Any luck with getting a move closer to home?

Anya - how are you guys?  Hughie doing ok?

Corrin - have you spoken to nw yet?

Does anyone know if that is the event finished for good?  What i saw online looked like that was final series!

Hey to anyone ive missed! xx


----------



## Revols

Hello hope you are all well!

Just off the phone to Ann Mc as I was to start IVF again on my Aug period but after reading Linz last couple of posts thought I should ring and say remember me hahah. Anyway she said the doc was looking at our  notes and they are hoping to put us through earlier   June or July IM so excited hubby not in from work yet so does not know, I just had to tell someone  . I get school holidays so if it was June I started that would suit me fab! Only trouble is I will have to have sober camping trips  
PS we watch glee too and Linz not sure about the event we missed the last few because it changed channel and time.


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all 

- OMG I changed my appoint to 19th July to avoid getting time off work but now Im worried it will be ages before we get to start  

- and double OMG - I hardly go to my nursery at all - hubby does nearly all drop offs and pick ups and all the mums are babes !!!!! should I be worried !!! 


hugs to all xxx Corrin xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, sorry for the delay in the update and thanks heaps for the good wishes.  Not great news yesterday.  I have a couple of cysts and lining not that thin.  Have been given meds to bring on my period and then I have to phone in.  Felt pretty crappy yesterday but I know it's not a major setback.  Am finding the unknown timescale the hardest though.  I know it's hard to predict anyway but going by the dates of my last attempt I thought I had an idea of likely timing.

Febe -  Hope you're Ok and not too stressed - sounds like the usual new mum-to-be busy mind! 

Revols - exciting news, we'll maybe be cycle buddies!

Corrin and Linz - good luck with sorting out a date so you can join us soon!

Alidoll (love that you're such a regular poster) hope you're Ok with all your zipping about.

Can't believe nurseries are such a hotbed of scandal! - am sure all you yummy mummies have nothing to worry about.

PB and Anya, hope you and the wee ones are doing OK.  Hi to everyone else.

M x


----------



## Revols

Hi Mathilde just sending you a   hope all gets sorted soon! 

Im still laughing about the nursery, I work in one hahaha Now is it the staff or the other mums that are the cougers?    

Ps do you guys watch couger town? It makes me laugh


----------



## Linz7

Revols - yay   !!!  Thats great news your starting soon!  I watch cougar town to, its hilarious!  I discovered something brilliant the other night.  Loads of my tv programs have finished lately and i never know when they are going to start again, if you have sky log in online and there is a 'never miss' section, put in your fav programs and they email you before the next series starts! Genius now ill never miss my programs again lol!


Corrin - just call Anne and ask her what the score is about when you would be likely to start.  Why not ask for a telephone appointment if thats easier and quicker?


Mathilde - so sorry to hear yesterday wasnt the best news.  It always amazes me how many setbacks there are and they are all soo unexpected.  How long do they think it will take for you to bleed?  Really hope that theres no more setbacks xx


----------



## molly76

Who would have thought nurseries!! Never heard that one before - Ali, Andy was probably over the moon, how bizarre and how bad are some women chatting up married men!! Will need to be more observant when I go there/or if Allan picks up!! Aoife that is - not other ladies   

Well looks like I've to stay put in my job - had my meeting with HR last week and nothing came of it,they say it's nothing I can't cope with,total nightmare as don't know Dundee and am out and about in community! Also a bit annoyed as HR said there was no jobs coming up in Perth, so I went back early and now I see three advertised in community Perth!! Typical   

Fe, not long now, I haven't heard of anyone with a straightforward pregnancy being induced on their due date? Unless you are going for an elective section or health problems, it's 11 days with NW and Fife when they induce, I was asking way ahead but they don't seem to do it,fingers xxx you'll go early or near your time,it's a waiting game,I seem to be the only one on here that went two weeks over - as far as I know? You're just desperate to see the baby by that stage xx

Hi Linz, Hope you're well and glad you're going to be getting started again soon, saw the last episode of the event - must be more of them? I hope,can't believe the presidents wife!! 

Hi Mat, That happened to me with cysts and lining not thin enough,it's annoying as it feels like the treatment goes on forever, I had a long treatment, it took about 12 weeks from start to embryo transfer,consumes you, really hoping it goes well for you xxxx

Hi Revols, Hope you get started on you're time off, one less thing to worry about, working and doing treatment xx

Hi PB and Anya, Hope the babies are doing well and you both xx

Hi Corrin and Ali, Hope you're well and girls xx

Well out to lunch today so better get a move on, all is fine so far    19 weeks, due another scan next week,very different this time,feel I forget about it at times,as so much going on with Aoife,work,course etc,which is good in one way. Hopefully everything is ok,I was at the hairdressers last week and the receptionist asked " so is this you until you have the baby" - I said " no, not due until nov so will be in a lot before then",so it looks like I'm big again!!  
Then another friend said one of her friends is due in June and is not even as big as me now!! Hoping people will keep their mouths   from now on, as can't cope with heart palpitations when I hear them say how big I am!!! I hope it's because my stomach muscles are not as good anymore!! That's all form me, hope everyone is doing good xxx


----------



## Revols

Well got our pack today saying we could start June/July period, I'm due the end of next week so if we can get the drugs by then might be that soon  . Did not say how you go about paying for the treatment so will give Anne a buzz in the morning - I take it we can give her bank details over the phone. Ive to start sniffing on day 2 this time   other times its been day 21 so the excitement has calmed down and I'm a bit nervous, scared and in shock that it could be sooo soon.
Not sure what to do different this time, the time I gave up all good things in life we got a  . Ive heard on this site a couple of people talk about pineapple juice anyone tried (not something I usually drink)
Linz did you get your pack yet?
Molly sorry your not enjoying your job! And just   the next person who comments on your tummy.
Mathilde how you doing this week?


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Revols, fantastic news!  I think DH did direct transfer through online banking but I should think you can do it over the phone too.  I think whatever is in pineapple juce is also in Brazil nuts so I think I just ate a few of them - I got confused about pineapples because I think juice is OK, but there's something in fresh pineapple that's not great but tinned is ok.

Molly, thanks for post - was helpful knowing you'd been through similar ... but 12 weeks!!!!!! That would take me up to August. OMG, hope things don't stretch out that long, must have been so tough.  I was talking to pregnant friends who were getting freaked out when told their bumps were "neat" - they hear "your baby's not growing!" so I guess either way it's stressful.

I'm feeling a bit low about it all - zero control over my body!I'm not sure whether it's better to make plans (work and social) and then poss have to cancel them or to hold off.  Looking forward to Glee tonight though!


----------



## Linz7

Hey Molly - some people eh!  You just enjoy being pregnant and dont worry about what anyone says, im sure you are looking lovely.  As long as baby doing fine doesnt matter how big or small you are.  Thats rubbish about job aswell.  Are you able to apply for the perth ones?  Maybe by this time next year when babys here something closer will come up for you.  Hope you had a nice lunch out!  I know shocker at presidents wife!!  Does anyone watch the mentalist?  The season finale last week was brilliant.  Looking forward to glee tonight and made in chelsea, man i sound like a right tv addict lol.


Revols - how exciting getting your pack!  Im sill waiting for mine.  It was the acupuncturist who told me to drink a small glass of pineapple juice a day and eat a handful of brazil nuts, that helps with egg quality apparently.  She also told me to drink 2 litres of water a day.  Drink milk (not sure how much), i just have it on cereal.  Get plenty of rest/sleep and do some exercise, at least 30mins 3 times a week.  Walking is fine.  Dont eat fresh pineapple like Mathilde said, that is something you eat when you are wanting to go into labour apparently!  I spoke to someone recently who has a 10 month old due to ivf on her second cycle.  She said that because her first cycle hadnt worked she presumed this one wouldnt work either so she was a lot more relaxed about it.  After transfer she went to a wedding and just carried on with life as normal.  I know i was more relaxed second transfer to and just went back to work and tried to do things different to first time.  I guess you just have to do what you feel is right, no matter what we do we will beat ourselves up about it if it doesnt work.  


Mathilde - nice to hear from you.  We are all here for you so keep chatting if it helps!  Any sign of a bleed yet?


Hey to everyone else!  Better go catch up with glee now!  Last one this series, cant believe it lol!!


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz, your so right whatever happens or whatever we do we will blame ourselves even though you really know its  pot luck   I just cant believe this time last week I was thinking this was going to happen in August and its now the end of next week   Payment done (good old visa) so drugs should get sent out. OMG here we go again lol!!!


----------



## molly76

Just a quick line or two!! Supposed to be doing my course but find every excuse to detour away from it!!

Revols, as Linz and Mat said it pineapple juice - the one that says "not from concentrate" on carton - fresh pineapple and other juice fresh - not to have as I think it contracts the womb - don't want that, the brazil nuts and pineapple juice are rich in selenium and that's good for our wombs - for the lining,I think! Good luck with you're treatment xx

Mat - Hope the meds work on thining out your lining, so annoying as you need to get it thin first and then have to thicken it up!! Fingers xxxx it'll thin out soon, that's what I found the longest part of, when you start on the egg producing drugs,it happens fast as long as that part goes ok,are they going to aispirate the cysts? or keep an eye on them? It's a really tough time going through this, I felt like an emotional wreck? can't seem to spell anymore! Each day will take you a day closer to embryo transfer xxx

Hi Linz, Hope you're ok there? I know people say one or the other, you're big/small etc, I never comment on anyone so I always find it I'm taken aback when folk comment on me!! I don't watch the mentalist, saw glee though and that's over now too   

Better head off again - need to do some more of this course and feed/bath my child - hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Linz7

Revols - you did make me lol.  Here we go again is right lol.  I dont think its quite sunk in with me yet, will do once everything arrives im sure!  Im having terrible time trying to lose weight, im so hungry all the time.  Anyone got any tips on how to beat the hunger without eating something lol.  Which protocol are you on?  Ill be doing cetrotide so probably early august for ec if all goes the right way.


Molly - yeah doing ok thanks.  Are you due a visit up north before baby comes?  Would be good to catch up with you again.  Enjoyed Glee last night, gutted that they didnt even get in the top 10!


Hi to all xx


----------



## Mathilde

No AF yet!!! 

Molly, I think they're going to check after my period if cysts need aspirating or not.  Feeling better today.
Linz - I'm hoping to use the delay as an opportunity to lose weight but it's not going v well.  I'm concentrating on reducing sugar at the moment - so eating other things in bigger amounts!  Really really need to do some exercise.
Revols welcome to AF watch!

Hope everyone's doing OK.


----------



## Mathilde

AF arrived yesterday! Hurray!


----------



## molly76

Yeh Math, great news for you, hoping everything will go well for you xx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - yay!!!!!!!  Thats great!  Whats happening next? xx


----------



## Revols

Mathilde, thats fab hope all goes well with whatever happens next.    

Still waiting on my drugs to arrive ( sounds like I'm an addict when I put it like that) hahah
Not sure if we should share this cycle with the family or not, told them a couple of months ago it would not be till after summer as hospital getting work done. Mmmmmm they might guess the next time were at a BBQ and I'm not drinking to the small hours of the morning   Only told them we were having difficulties after 1st m/c as we were getting oh thats common it will work next time . Will see nearer the time.
Hope you are all well!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Wow Mat, that's brilliant news. All is crossed for u.

Revols, your drugs will arrive before you know it. It's awful though constantly waiting for postie to arrive and then being disappointed. 

Linz, how r you? Enjoying the good weather? We're getting visitors end of July and my dad is coming over on his Scooter (from Germany!)on 2nd August. Hope it'll be nice then. I think it rained non stop when my mum was here. 

We're fine. Alisha is now in her cotbed as Moses was getting a bit small. Some nights she sleeps between 8-9 hours. Can't complain lol. 
A neighbour gave us this amazing stuff for colic/reflux and it seems to be helping. 
It's called Colic Calm and is a homeopathic gripe water from America. To our utter amazement she stops crying immediately when she gets it and hasnt been straining to poo either. 

She can now poo effortlessly. Only downside is the stuff stains clothing and furniture as it contains carbon. Her poos are black as ink since she's been on it lol. The bottle is well worth £20!

It honestly is the only thing that has worked so far. 

Quite a nice morning. Hubby out on a flooring job and Al is on her second feed. I've been able to put her down in her cot for a nap late mornings these last few days. Really chuffed that we seem to be getting in to a bit of a routine. Done my dishes and hoovered down stairs. Need to get dressed now lol x


----------



## Alidoll

Andy says you can get the same effect with Guinness Anya! But glad you've found something that works and that Alisha is much happier.

Mat - keeping my fingers crossed for you doll...

Revols - the courier will arrive with your drugs soon lol!

Molly - I wouldn't care what others think about your bump...could always say its sextuplets and watch the look on their faces hee hee.

Hi everyone else..

We're all fine tho hating the weather...pouring down at the mo...k was at the dentist yesterday. She was brilliant..let him check her bottom 4 but wasn't keen on showing the top 4. She was covered in toothpaste as insisted in brushing her own pearlies. She's very independent now and wants to do everything herself...feeding included so messy!


----------



## anyamac

Ali/Andy lol to the Guinness! She's just like her mum then hee hee. Haven't had a drink since the Stoneage I think can't even remember what it tastes like.

Molly, I forgot to say I used to get the " oh my god ur so neat" talk of people. Really did my head in. Then it totally freaked me when I was told in hospital that she stopped growing at 34 weeks. Better to big than to small.
At least u know A was fine. Maybe u can ask for a section next time if you end up being really big again. My consultant told ne I can ask for a section next time, as I've already had an emergency one before. 

X


----------



## bubblicous

hi there ladies

im just about to lock this thread and start you two new threads

as in line with the ff guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

the thread is going to be split into 2 one for people going through or awaiting tx and one for the ladies who are luck enough to have little bundles or be expecting precious little bundles

of course you can post on either thread but all we ask is that there is no pregnancy or parenting chat on the treatment thread

your new treatment and awaiting treatment thread is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265802.new#new

your new pregnancy and parenting thread chat is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265800.new#new

thanks so much bubs


----------

